#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-28
<Riddell> looking good
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I can still work on it I guess ;)
<raphink> hop 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Riddell: how do you like my page now?
<Riddell> raphink: wonderful
<raphink> haha
<Riddell> raphink: make sure your launchpad account links to it
<raphink> oh yeah
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/people/raphink
<raphink> this is my launchpad account
<Riddell> no hackergotchi :(
<raphink> yop https://launchpad.net/people/raphink :)
<raphink> yeah I had not seen that ;) hehe
<Riddell> **  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/  ta da!
<raphink> arghhhhhhhhhh
<raphink> the wiki won't keep my preferences
<raphink> I asked it to use the kubuntu theme, UTC+1, and the french date format
<raphink> but it'll get back to the default
<raphink> :(
<raphink> does it do it with you too Riddell ?
<Riddell> dunno, I don't set any preferences
<raphink> well how do you use the kubuntu theme ?
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ should pick it up automatically
<raphink> yes
<raphink> for the mai npage
<raphink> but then as soon as I get to another page
<raphink> i get the ubuntu theme again :(
<raphink> unless I don't identify
<raphink> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Raphink
<raphink> :)
<raphink> <raphink AT SPAMFREE raphink DOT net> doesn't work with the kubuntu theme
<raphink> brb
<\sh> raphink: use your real name :)
<raphink> \sh_away: how do I do that?
<raphink> I do use my real name in the description
<raphink> and i'm the only raphink on the internet
<raphink> \sh_away: is there a way to redirect pages like in wikipedia ?
<raphink> Riddell: are you around?
<\sh> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19908
<\sh> can someone with a amd64 reproduce it`
<\sh> and it looks like it's also reported upstream: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115339
<raphink> \sh: do you know that it's possible to advocate your own packages on REVU ?
<\sh> raphink: that shouldn't be possible
<raphink> yes
<\sh> please file a bug report in revu trac
<raphink> I just did it to see if it worked and it does
<raphink> where do I file the bug ?
<\sh> http://revu.tauware.de/cgi-bin/trac.cgi
<raphink> ok
<\sh> thx
<raphink> \sh: http://revu.tauware.de/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/ticket/9
<freeflying> Riddell:ping
<Riddell> freeflying: yo
<freeflying> Riddell: I've upload it 
<freeflying> Riddell: dose it need anymore work?
<Riddell> freeflying: I'll take a look at it
<Riddell> freeflying: sometime today, keep reminding me if I don't get back to you
<jjesse> Riddell: btw i love the google suggest in konq
<Riddell> thank tvo
<jjesse> found this for xincludes  http://www.sagehill.net/docbookxsl/ModularDoc.html
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> jpatrick: yo
<jpatrick> Riddell: how does one add a new line to debian/control?
<jpatrick> using '\n' ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: with the return key :)
<Riddell> fill blank lines with a .
<jpatrick> Riddell: dpkg-packge complains
<jpatrick> Ah okay
<Riddell> look at kdelibs or any package
<jpat|away> okay
<jpatrick> Riddell: reuploaded
<Riddell> jpatrick: URL?
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=987
<Riddell> ok, poke me if I don't get back to you
<jpatrick> Now it's http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1013
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> Is RC1 in Dapper?
<Riddell> jpatrick: no, (and it's not going to be)
<jpatrick> Riddell: right
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's KDE 3.5 RC I was talking about...
<Riddell> yes
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: you have admin-rights in the kubuntu.de forum right?
<OculusAquilae> Please look at this: http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=748
<Riddell> jjesse: yes I got it, I'm subscribed to ubuntu-doc now
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: "The requested thread does not exist or access was denied."
<Riddell> don't know if I do have admin rights on kubuntu.de
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: you have to login
<OculusAquilae> yes you have the rights to see it, you are admin
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hah, he found the 3.5 archive :)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: well the packages there have problems so I guess I should hide it
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: so it should be in quarantine ?
<OculusAquilae> or do you think its ok to write that this is not ready ?
<infowolfe> anybody capable of responding to bug 20000?
<infowolfe> \sh, maybe you'd like to? ;-)
<\sh> bugzilla?
<infowolfe> eh?
<jpatrick> \sh: I think he wants http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20000
<\sh> well...i'm jumping between malone and bugzilla..
<infowolfe> yah, it'd be nice to be able to actually grab the stuff i need to compile stuff on my own ;-)
<\sh> oh unmet deps
<infowolfe> i'm not sure what malone is
<infowolfe> yah, unmet deps
<\sh> infowolfe: yes...thats easy
<\sh> infowolfe: u just hit the new allocator libstdc++ transition
<\sh> infowolfe: wait a few hours or days and everything is fine in dapper again
<infowolfe> \sh, um, i hit what?
<infowolfe> i didn't even have breezy-backports in my sources.list when i ran into that particular little gem
<\sh> a glitch in the matrix :) we're changing from old libstdc++ to new libstdc++ 
<\sh> infowolfe: u are using dapper, right?
<infowolfe> nope
<\sh> aha
<infowolfe> breezy, which is supposed to be stable...
<\sh> well...
<infowolfe> yet... i keep running into things that aren't.
<\sh> jpatrick: do u have a running breezy install? 
<\sh> grmpf...setting up breezy chroot
<infowolfe> and i understand QA's a pain in the ass, and not everything can be fixed immediately, but yah....
<jpatrick> \sh: that's his bug
<infowolfe> i'll just not bring up the sore subject of breezy svn being at 1.2.0
<jpatrick> I'm on Dapper
<\sh> infowolfe: well...help us then :)
<infowolfe> \sh, i'm not going through your new dev process ;-)
<infowolfe> and revu is a pita due to me using gmail primarily (and i'm in the middle of a server move, so i can't use regular email either)
<\sh> infowolfe: but u should go through our process :)
<infowolfe> \sh, again, too much of a pain in the rear ;-)
<infowolfe> if it wasn't, i'd maybe be interested
<infowolfe> but i don't even have my little test-build stuff setup yet
<\sh> infowolfe: i'm checking your bug in pbuilder login
<infowolfe> sweet
<\sh> but it takes time..my nc6000 is under full load
<\sh> but
<\sh> well
<\sh> apt-get install kdebase-dev works
<infowolfe> yikes.
<\sh> 0 upgraded, 162 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<\sh> Need to get 7532kB/69.4MB of archives.
<\sh> After unpacking 221MB of additional disk space will be used.
<infowolfe> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed on that one?
<\sh> it's a clean pbuilder
<infowolfe> would you mind attempting kubuntu-desktop and then kdebase-dev?
<\sh> so nothing else then -base and build-essential
<\sh> sure
<infowolfe> kde-devel breaks too :-S
<\sh> 332 mb to download
<\sh> takes 12min
<infowolfe> i've got time ;-)
<infowolfe> it's really no rush
<infowolfe> i'm really just hoping that this isn't something that only applies to me.
<infowolfe> btw, us.archive.ubuntu.com is up to date, right?
<\sh> dunno...i use always the master one
<infowolfe> which is archive?
<\sh> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<infowolfe> same one i just updated to.
<infowolfe> same issue
<\sh> which is the same
<infowolfe> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu as source has the same issue... thats same package blocks
<\sh> ok..it's installing now the kubuntu-desktop...
<jdong> Is dapper's amarok stable?
<\sh> jdong: not now
<\sh> jdong: i need to rebuild it
<jdong> \sh: rebuild, as in the sources are good?
<\sh> jdong: yes
<\sh> jdong: i hope so...wait after my rebuild
<jdong> ack, looks like b-d problems anyway :-/
<\sh> e.g.?
<jdong> Build-Depends dependency for amarok cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package libtunepimp2-dev can satisfy version requirements
<jdong> yeah, libtunepimp2 is the only issue
<\sh> Riddell: do u think it would a good idea to send amarok-1.3.6 to the buildds via breezy updates? 1.3.1 was buggy anyways :)
<\sh> jdong: well..I think about -update
<jdong> \sh: can't do that unless something's changed with libtunepimp2....
<jdong> or that's sent there too
<\sh> jdong: which is a better possibilty and most likely can be discussed with mdz or kamion
<jdong> why is that version constraint there?
<\sh> jdong: need to check 1.3.1 
<\sh> dunno in the moment...
<\sh> but 1.3.1 had issues with ipod transfers
<jdong> yeah, got a report of that
<jdong> then I'll leave it to you guys :)
<\sh> jdong: amarok is sometimes a bitch :)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> don't really use it much....
<jdong> iTunes clone, right?
<\sh> na...the super duper multimedia music player for kde
<\sh> i actually never saw itunes
<jdong> looked kinda similar at first glance
<jpatrick> jdong: does look like it has an iTunes interface...
<\sh> infowolfe: ok.......kubuntu-desktop installed...
<\sh> and now for kdebase-dev?
<infowolfe> kde*-dev*
<infowolfe> kde-devel kdesdk, all of those do the same thing
<\sh> infowolfe: apt-get install kdebase-dev 
<\sh> 0 upgraded, 72 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<\sh> Need to get 4222kB/18.4MB of archives.
<\sh> After unpacking 67.5MB of additional disk space will be used.
<jpatrick> :s
<infowolfe> erk.
<infowolfe> so what do i need to remove in order to have apt figure out why it's breaking?
<infowolfe> or are there any other steps i can use to give more debug info?
<\sh> infowolfe: apt-get install kdesdk
<\sh> 0 upgraded, 90 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<\sh> Need to get 12.6MB/27.1MB of archives.
<\sh> After unpacking 93.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<\sh> infowolfe: put the stuff on nopaste and show me your whole output
<infowolfe> http://rafb.net/paste/results/xtTRjT45.html
<jpatrick> infowolfe: do you have KDE 3.5 RC?
<infowolfe> kubuntu-desktop is showing 0.55
<infowolfe> dpkg --status kdebase Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6
<jpatrick> hmmm
<infowolfe> should i be using the -rc?
<\sh> ah
<infowolfe> ah?
<\sh> infowolfe: which repositories did u enable?
<\sh> main restricted universe multiverse?
<\sh> well..should be...kdesdk is in universe
<infowolfe> main, restricted, multiverse, univers in breezy + backports
<\sh> should work
<infowolfe> i agree, it should.
<infowolfe> but it's not working...
<infowolfe> i _attempted_ to do kde 3.5rc with the repo in the wiki, and then apt-get remove --purge `cat Packages` when i decided it was too unstable for me to mess with.
<\sh> this can be a cause
<infowolfe> but that shouldn't be making libartsc0-dev require a version that is older than i have currently, afaik.
<infowolfe> should i manually rm local Packages + cache?
<\sh> can u paste your sources.list first on rafb?
<infowolfe> sure
<infowolfe> ooh.
* infowolfe notices an issue with updates.
<infowolfe> 1 sec
<infowolfe> http://rafb.net/paste/results/YVPv2J99.html
<\sh> what was the issue with the update?
<infowolfe> didn't have universe multiverse
<infowolfe> now _all_ lines have all 4 repos (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) and issue still exists.
<infowolfe> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ExEdi988.html
<infowolfe> new one with all lines fixed
<\sh> then delete all packages.gz and caches 
<\sh> try update again
<infowolfe> btw, got a path for me?
<infowolfe> i'm new to deb/ubuntu ;-)
<infowolfe> nvm
<\sh>  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin
<\sh> and /var/lib/apt/lists/
<infowolfe> killed 'em already
<infowolfe> still broken
<\sh> still kspy?
<infowolfe> it's not kspy broken
<infowolfe> libartsc0-dev
<infowolfe> and it won't tell me what version of that file it's talking about :-S
<infowolfe> ah! apt-cache showpkg ;-)
<\sh> apt-cache show libartsc0-dev
<infowolfe> http://rafb.net/paste/results/OYunPP63.html
<infowolfe> do our versions match?
<infowolfe> \sh, will you be here in ~1.5hrs?
<infowolfe> gtg, bbl (1.5 hrs or so)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: I've moved the broken kde35 packages
<Riddell> \sh: amarok in backports sounds like a great idea
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok, nice
<\sh> Riddell: not possible because of libtuneimp2-dev...I want to have it via updates
<Riddell> \sh: seb said he was packaging libgpod
<Riddell> \sh: why isn't it possible?
<\sh> Riddell: libtuneimp2-dev is not in breezy?
<\sh> we could try to make a nice update package for breezy 
<OculusAquilae> bye
<\sh> Riddell: because 1.3.1 has issues anyways :)
<Riddell> tuneimp2 is replated to tunepimp?
<\sh> i think so
<Riddell> well backport that too
<Riddell> but updates only takes small patches, it don't take new upstream versions
<Riddell> woo, c++ transition is go
<\sh> i'm missing libqt on the list somehow
<Riddell> \sh: it doesn't transition apparantly
<\sh> Riddell: are u doing the kde packages?
<Riddell> \sh: yes
<Riddell> \sh: arts and kdelibs are uploaded so once they're in you can start rebuilding kde universe
<\sh> hehe 
<Riddell> kdelibs_3.5-rc2-0ubuntu1 is the version if you want to start now
<\sh> the nc6000 is burning like hell...4 pbuilder 4 diff. packages
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> :)
<\sh> ah and new xterm
<\sh> grmpf
<\sh> ok...lets package new xterm
<\sh> as 5th package
<Tm_T> hmm, is there reason why topics in Ubuntu Forums -> Ubuntu Development -> Development Archives ->  Breezy Badger Development Release are locked ?
<Riddell> isn't that ubuntu-devel mailing list?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66179
<Tm_T> my friend (teprrr, Akregator dev) was complaining about it
<Riddell> dunno, you'd have to ask an ubuntuforums person
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-29
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Kubunut Hug Day #ubuntu-bugs | debian merges needing done http://tinyurl.com/9cmuw | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Kubuntu DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<Riddell> http://ubuntu.czessi.net/breezy.php?i18n=en we should get this guy on board
<allee> whow.
<allee> heh, similar: http://repos.knio.it/
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<allee> rant: 4 people pkg yukuake great. Why can't we work together???
<Riddell> yes
<allee> Blech! that I'm such a bad evangelist :(
<Riddell> how so?
<allee> My only success yet is that pusling learnt svn today (that dozends of people are suddenly afk when I start my usual coorporation question ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: ping
<infowolfe> poop
<infowolfe> \sh_away, when you get back, i might be here, took forever to get back
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: how about skim I uploaded yestoday
<Riddell> freeflying: not looked at it yet I'm afraid
<Riddell> will do soon but probably not tonight
<freeflying> Riddell: can you change the default chinese fonts in next release
<Riddell> freeflying: change to what?
<freeflying> Riddell: like ttf-newsung , ttf-uming ,ttf-ukai 
<Riddell> freeflying: are they packaged?
<freeflying> Riddell: they are not in debian ,but someone are working on it 
<freeflying> Riddell: these fonts are more beautiful then those in ubuntu
<Riddell> freeflying: I should be able to include them, please package them or find packages of them and put them on revu
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks , i'll upload them to revu soon
<freeflying> Riddell: xorg under dapper will not use font defaultly in this dir /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc 
<Riddell> try putting in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-$fontname/
<Riddell> that's what ttf-ubuntu-title seems to do
<infowolfe> Riddell, can you point me at 3.5rc files?
<infowolfe> like an apt source?
* infowolfe is barely alive with crazy artsd messages everywhere ;-)
* infowolfe rescinds his request
<Riddell> infowolfe: kubuntu.org/packages/announcements
* infowolfe wonders why that isn't in the topic
<infowolfe> err, and that's a 404
<Riddell> infowolfe: kubuntu.org/announcements
<jjesse> Riddell: if you get a chance don't know if you subscribed to the doc mailing list but you should follow the thread on meinproc
<Riddell> mmm, yes, spose I should read my e-mail at some point
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1020
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<\sh> Riddell: how long until installable kde* 3.5rc2?
<Riddell> \sh: I'm waiting on gettext-kde being in main then hopefully kdelibs will compile and I'll upload the rest
<Riddell> so today with any luck
<\sh> cool
<viviersf> Riddell, forgot what i wanted to ask :/
<Riddell> viviersf: :)
<Riddell> claydoh: hello
<Riddell> viviersf: tell chmj to upload that screensaver to revu
<viviersf> Riddell, he is having party atm :/
<claydoh> good morning Riddell and happy thanksgiving  (if you celebrate that)
<Riddell> viviersf: oh yes, why aren't you playing vollyball?
<Riddell> claydoh: I do not but I am thankful anyway
<viviersf> Riddell, erm impi is in jhb
<viviersf> canonical is in cpt
<Riddell> that would explain it then :)
<viviersf> yep
<Riddell> hello moustachu 
<moustachu> yop !
<\sh> well...I should send my job application and CV to impi 
<\sh> I actually don't know how long I'll stay with this company...
<Riddell> distro team meeting happening in #ubuntu-meeting if people are interested
<viviersf> Riddell, why is there no : find in konquerors menu ?
<Riddell> viviersf: I have a find entry when it's using the web browsing part
<\sh> Riddell: did u ever tried the konqui search with regexp?
<Riddell> \sh: don't think I have
<\sh> Riddell: e.g. try the buildlogs and search for "ace_" without regexp
<\sh> Riddell: and then enable regexp and try to search for this: "^ace\_"
<\sh> it works when u say search backwards..but not in the default setting
<tvo> yo Riddell
<Riddell> hi tvo
<tvo> doesn't the googlebar 3.5 patch still apply?
<tvo> (regarding your mail)
<tvo> or is it broken?
<Riddell> tvo: it doesn't apply, I havn't looked at it to see how much need changed
<tvo> ok, I assume you want a patch for RC1 ?
<Riddell> rc2 :)
<tvo> rc2 already? hm I'm slow.. :)
* \sh needs a buildable 3.5rc2 version ,) or recompiled 3.4.x version
<Riddell> tvo: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-rc2/src
<tvo> ah thx
<tvo> I'll see how much work it is..
<\sh> Riddell: debtags is segfaulting
<\sh> when called with update
<\sh> because of abi change :) and apt has to be rebuild by mvo with new changes
<tvo> Riddell: oh and btw, before dapper release I'll fix 2 bugs with it I got reported a while ago..
<tvo> Riddell: I'll make a new patch asap, it doesn't look too difficult
<lamont-away> today's ICE report: kdeaddons_4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 kdebluetooth_0.99+1.0beta1-2ubuntu3 swingwt_0.87-2
<lamont-away> hrm.. wonder how many of those are the current version...
<lamont-away> all current versions. /me pokes Riddell 
<\sh> grmp..still waiting for some of my packages to build
<\sh> Riddell: do u have compiled 3.5rc2 packages?
<\sh> for dapper already?
* tvo checks if new patch compiles
<infowolfe> btw, in 35rc, kdesdk is missing (or seems to be)
<tvo> Riddell: patch sent
<tvo> Riddell: poke me if you didn't receive the patch, someone turned the cablemodem off around the same moment I sent the mail :/
<amu> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35/pool-breezy/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-de_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_all.deb  403 Forbidden
<\sh> evening amu :)
<amu> hey \sh 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-30
<amu> lrwxrwxrwx  1 jr jr   22 2005-11-24 04:40 kde-i18n -> /home/jr/src/kde-i18n/
<amu> Riddell: ping 
<\sh_away> grmpf
<\sh_away> dsl reload
<\sh> amu: when do u have time to have a drink? :)
<amu> sat. in essen ?
<\sh> amu: ok..in the evening we wanted to meet with the gentoo guys for dinner...
<\sh> amu: and send me your realname, fingerprint, keyid and all uids from the key..for the ubuntu keysigning party :)
<\sh> to sh@linux-server.org :)
<amu> keysigning ? whatis that :)
<\sh> some stupid idea of some strange people :)
* \sh is totally on crack..no build logs...no status reports...nothing..uploading blindly
<amu> hehee i've enough keys for next 1000years ;)  
<amu> you write status reports ? 
<\sh> only for me..and the packages i've uploaded...i need to write things down to not forget...
<\sh> tomboy is a totally cracking tool for that
<spstarr_home> can we fix artsd to obey shutting up when I tell it to suspend itself? :(
<spstarr_home> hmm artswrapper
<viviersf> ridell is always gone if you need him
<viviersf> can some1 print me the contents of /etc/kderc
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/kderc.txt
<viviersf> i copied /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings to /usr/share/impi-default-settings
<viviersf> and changed the url in kderc
<viviersf> but 
<viviersf> when the user gets created
<viviersf> his kde is totally skrewed
<viviersf> any ideas
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> viviersf: maybe file rights in /usr/share/impi-default-settings are incorrcet
<viviersf> i checked that
<viviersf> ill boot impi cd
<viviersf> and fiddle again
<viviersf> any1 know where kaffeine stores settings about the engin it uses ?
<freeflying> ~/.kde
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> yes
<viviersf> ~/.kde/share/config
<viviersf> but
<viviersf> i need the physical setting
<viviersf> cos i dont have kaffeine-gstreamer installed
<viviersf> and on 1st run of kaffeine it gives error
<freeflying> have you installed xine
<amu> ~/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine
<amu> ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc
<viviersf> i fixed it tghx
<viviersf> ok i didnt lol
<viviersf> basicly i want to change kubuntu-default-settings to use xine
<viviersf> cos there is no gstreamer for kaffeine on impi
<amu> you know about archive.kubuntu.de kubuntu.de/archive/ i just setup't it :D
<amu> kaffeine-gstreamer_0.7.1-1.2kubuntu2_i386.deb
<amu> kaffeine-xine_0.7.1-1.2kubuntu2_i386.deb
<jjesse> how was bug day yesterday?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> hy everyone
<Riddell> Tonio_: yo
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wanted to thank you for the revuing
<Tonio_> I have personnal problems to resolv actually
<freeflying> Riddell:hi
<Tonio_> I may not have the possibility to add any correction before a week...
<Riddell> Tonio_: a week is fine
<Riddell> or maybe someone else will fix them all first :)
<freeflying> Riddell: how abou skim  , i reload it today
<Riddell> freeflying: cool, I'll take a look today
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it is not that long, but I'm not in the mood to do any informatics actually...
<Tonio_> Riddell: In fact, we add decided with my girlfriend to get married two month ago
<freeflying> Riddell; the font I told with you yestoday are in breezy now 
<Tonio_> Riddell: planned the date 2 weeks ago
<Tonio_> and she is now about to leave me.....
<Tonio_> nothing to understand except she is a girl
<Tonio_> drives me crazy...
<Riddell> Tonio_: crivvens. been there too, seen it happen recently lots too.  we still love you
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Riddell> hi \sh 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell 
<\sh> hey Riddell 
<Riddell> freeflying: in breezy? how so?
<jjesse> morning everyone :)
<\sh> this channel I forgot after my dircproxy restart
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu Hug Day #ubuntu-bugs | debian merges needing to be done http://tinyurl.com/9cmuw | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || Make packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDE35Packages || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Kubuntu DVD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/".
<freeflying> Riddell: they are ttf-arphic-uming and ttf-arphic-ukai
<amu> usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lattr
<Tm_T> hug day :)
<jjesse> i though hug day was the 24th?
<\sh> Riddell: if kde3.5 build on the buildds...do u demote kde3.4 to universe?
<\sh> hey amu good morning
<amu> -lattr what was it ?  
<amu> hey \sh 
<amu> libattr1-dev :) brr my brain coredumps
* amu build the 3.5breezy ppc backports ... FYI 
<Riddell> amu: it's to do with access control lists
<Riddell> amu: I fixed kde-i18n in that archive (which is now moved to kde35rc2)
<Riddell> \sh: 3.4 will be superceded by 3.5, same as any new package
<amu> Riddell: hi :)
<Riddell> yo amu baby
<\sh> Riddell: yeah...i'm sometimes stupid
<amu> Riddell: yep found it, thanks for fixing it, unfortunately i've no rights permissions are jr.jr :)   
<amu> Riddell: pls add libattr1-dev as builddep in kdelibs 
<Riddell> amu: ok
<amu> Riddell: do you need an 3.5 breezy live?  
<Riddell> amu: yes please :)
<amu> 2 isos german + english ?   
<freeflying> amu: may add chinese ?
<amu> the thing is this: if you pressed it and deliver to the users localized images, the boot is about 25sec. faster, you just boot without any user aktion, that really rocks, but you need a bit more discspace    
<amu> freeflying: if you test it, no prob 
<amu> freeflying: we did it with the last gnome-live cd, people like such a solution  
<freeflying> amu: i can test it , as for support chinese ,you'd like add some package s
<amu> freeflying: great! do you have a meta-package with your extra packages?       
<freeflying> amusure we have
<amu> gimme 6h .. i'm still in office and have boring work to do :D
<jjesse> grin i'm in the office as well, i've been looking at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19804 and i downloaded the dvd and it worked cna i close it?
<amu> :D funny, he say nothing where it fails 
<viviersf> how do i change firefox from using : file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<viviersf> by default
<jjesse> so what should i do w/ the bug?
<viviersf> so that all users will use a different one
<amu> jjesse: Mark bug as NEEDINFO
<jjesse> thanks amu
<amu> ... and ask him where it stops,fails 
<jjesse> haven't worked much w/ bugzilla before i don't see where i can change status?
<amu>  Leave as UNCONFIRMED   
<amu>  confirm  Confirm bug (change status to NEW)  
<amu>  accept  Accept bug (confirm bug, change status to ASSIGNED)  
<amu>        and make me the owner 
<amu>  needinfo  Mark bug as NEEDINFO  
<amu>  upstream  Mark bug as UPSTREAM 
<amu> login, mark needinfo  Mark bug as NEEDINFO, write in the input box, thx4reporting, but i need more information about your bug, ..... 
<chmj> viviersf: look at the ubuntu-artwork package 
<viviersf> chmj, i want firefox to load : about:blank
<jjesse> amu: sorry i am logged in but i cannot change the status or mark it for need more info
<Riddell> viviersf: ask Diziet how to change the default homepage
<Riddell> he's the firefox man
<viviersf> :/
<Riddell> jjesse: point them to http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MediaIntegrityCheck
<Riddell> jjesse: ask ogra for editbeastie privilages
<jjesse> ok is he on #ubuntu-bugs? or?
<Riddell> jjesse: should be
<amu> Mid-air collision detected! :)
<apokryphos> kubuntu's own wiki :-O
<apokryphos> we should link to that directly from the navigation 8)
* Riddell does so
* apokryphos likes the modified tabs used there, too, in the navigation. Cleaner when they're smaller
<jjesse> Riddell: just given edit rights from ogra
<Riddell> jjesse: I closed that beastie.  but plentymore for you to fix :)
<jjesse> grin can you tell that it is the day after thanksgiving and i'm stuck at work
<jjesse> out of 85 employees at work 65 are off today :(
<jjesse> still new to bugzilla, looking at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12427 i think this is specific to his machine, any thoughts
<amu> jjesse: ... and you have still time for a chat :) wow where do you work, they need someone more ;) 
<amu> Riddell: is there a reason why you builded native packages? 
<jjesse> amu: i'm a network admin for a community bank
<jjesse> so like the whole loan department is out :)
<jjesse> and yes i have time to chat
<amu> cool, do they use kubuntu on their desks ? 
<\sh> Riddell: kubuntu express is not approved, right?
<freeflying> Riddell: scim's IMengine need up-to-date release in dapper
<freeflying> Riddell: or it will not work 
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, can you prepare that and put it on revu?
<freeflying> Riddell: I know that minghua are activly here , may he works on it 
<amu> Riddell: packages/not-kde35/ ? 
<Riddell> amu: that's old
<Riddell> amu: use kde35rc2 (which secretly is kde 3.5)
<freeflying> Riddell: are kde3.5 in dapper now ? 
<amu> Riddell: arts/kdelibs/kdebase are ready  
<Riddell> freeflying: 3.5 just failed in dapper, I need to work out why now
<freeflying> Riddell:will scim-1.4.2 backport to breezy?
<Riddell> should do
<jpatrick> Riddell: poke
<Riddell> jpatrick: hi
<jpatrick> No news on my package?
<Riddell> umm, wibble.  I will do revu today.  promise
<jpatrick> Riddell: are there any RC2 packages (been built, need building) ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: for breezy yes
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35rc2 breezy main
<Riddell> testers wanted
<jpatrick> I'm on Dapper
<Riddell> jpatrick: with any luck I'll upload it to dapper today
<Riddell> but kdeprint has an evil random compile error that's appeared
* jpatrick noticed a KDE-3.5RC2 in KDE FTP
<jpatrick> hmm...
<jpatrick> Might break my X
<jpatrick> So this is the final?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, unless there's any major problems
<Riddell> rc2 for once is actually a release candidate :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: is it okay to talk about those packages on KubuntuForums?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, so long as you call them rc2
<Riddell> jpatrick: and make clear they're still in testing and havn't been announced 
<jpatrick> Riddell: okay
<jpatrick> Riddell: YaP: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1023
<Riddell> woo
<jpatrick> wow
<jpatrick> diff looks bad :/
<pef> hello
<jpatrick> hi pef
<amu> Riddell: cant find the diff in kdepim 
<Riddell> amu: URL?
<amu> kde352rc2/pool-breezy/kdepim
<Riddell> hmm, wonder where that went.  hang on
<amu> thanks
<Riddell> amu: uploaded
<amu> hmm another problem 
<amu> -rw-r--r-- 1 amu amu   351696 2005-11-25 12:21 kdelibs_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1.diff.gz
<amu> -rw-r--r-- 1 amu amu 18792812 2005-11-25 12:22 kdelibs_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1.tar.gz
<amu> -rw-r--r-- 1 amu amu 18793989 2005-11-25 12:22 kdelibs_3.5.0-0ubuntu1.tar.gz
<amu> -rw-r--r-- 1 amu amu 18651833 2005-11-25 12:23 kdelibs_3.5.0.orig.tar.gz
<amu> -rw-r--r-- 1 amu amu 18651833 2005-11-25 12:23 kdelibs_3.5.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> ah yes, I might have broken the version number in changing between rc2 and 3.5.0 or something
<amu> 2 times same archive, 1 with an diff and as nativ packages 
<Riddell> does the diff/dsc work?
<Riddell> the rest are obsolete
<amu> yep, they work .... i'm bit suprised, why there are 3 tar's   
<amu> .. compared them with my sources it matches ... 
<amu> but diffent names :) 
<amu> different even 
<amu> hmm, better i restart the build with your diffs and the origrinal packages from ktown, i dont like native packages :)
<amu> this packages ( from kde35rc2 ) include the missing builddep, which i told your earlier today?  
<Riddell> amu: I think it does yes
<amu> btw. still no news from opi, who want sponsor the ppc buildd :)  
<amu> the tag dapper in the breezy backports is fine for you?     
<Riddell> backports?
<amu> i build the packages of course first for my system, which is breezy :) 
<Riddell> oh, you mean having dapper in the changelog first line?
<Riddell> that should be changed, I forgot for a few I think
<amu> Riddell: i setup'ed today archive.kubuntu.de which is browsable at kubuntu.de/archive   
<amu> i'm not sure if you can use them in general, is there an easy way to merge between kubuntu.org and .de ? 
<amu> maybe we do work twice :)   
<Riddell> amu: can't I just make kubuntu.org's archive writable by you then you can upload your .debs there?
<amu> Riddell: should be no problem, remember we spoke earlier times about this, my goal was 1 offical backports tree ( which is supported by the community )    
<Riddell> amu: should be writable by you now
<amu> yep   
<amu> ok, i'll merge them into it, after i checked quality of the packages
<Riddell> thanks
<amu> another thing, webpages, setuped joomola, which comes from mambo, it#s an free forc, our webteam maintains the pages, i'm sure you and other can save work if the teams handle news and such stuff for their own  
<Riddell> www.ubuntu.com is moving to moin
<amu> and with "moin" :) cool name, you have also different user levers, like a group of blogger can just blog, newsposters, editors, docwriters?      
<Riddell> no idea
<jjesse> Riddell: bug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13557 referes to a Kubuntu daily build from 08-15-05 should it stay open?
<Riddell> I'd say that can be closed quite safely now
<jjesse> just upgraded to kde 3.5rc w/ no issues
<Riddell> jjesse: breezy?
<jjesse> Riddell:  yeah breezy
<jjesse> working on re downloading latest flight of dapper and will go to 3.5rc2
<jjesse> meant 3.5rc on my breezy build
<jjesse> gah 3.5rc2 on breezy build
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-01
<Riddell> \sh: kdelibs is in
<\sh> Riddell: saw it...rock :) 
<Riddell> appologies for the delay
<\sh> name of it? kdelibs4c2a?
<\sh> no ways :)
<Riddell> yes, but build-dep on kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.5-rc2)
<\sh> lets see what we can do for universe and other stuff :)
<\sh> what about kdebase? 3.5-rc1 is uploaded..i think you are updating them..
<Riddell> yes, I'm just checking in pbuilder then I'll upload alkl of kde 3.5 rc2
<Riddell> all
<\sh> k
<Riddell> \sh: why does kdiff3 need libacl1-dev and libattr1-dev?
<\sh> this is one secret I have to find out/
<\sh> it wants libacl.la and libattr.la
<Riddell> spooky
<\sh> from where, and why...I'll check tomorrow :)
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> was just a test compile against the new kdelibs :)
<Riddell> hmm, wonder if that's a problem with kdelibs4-dev then
<\sh> are you using somewhere libarchive?
<Riddell> what's that?
<\sh> shermann@r200:~$ apt-cache rdepends libattr1-dev
<\sh> libattr1-dev
<\sh> Reverse Depends:
<\sh>   libarchive-dev
<\sh> bsdtar?
<Riddell> kdelibs now uses libattr1-dev and libacl1-dev
<\sh> uh
<\sh> then we have some fun with getting rid of the .la 
<\sh> anyways..i'm done for this morning...later this afternoon I do what I can to rebuild kde universe
<\sh> good night Riddell and thx for bringing kde3.5 to the people :)
<Riddell> yeah, looks like I need to add those to kdelibs4-dev
<Riddell> hello simon_, don't think I know you?
<mdz> Riddell: any news on amarok vs. anastacia?
<Riddell> mdz: just pbuilding it now, it was synced to debian without gstreamer-mad being moved back to suggests
<mdz> ok
<Riddell> \sh_away: you uploaded amarok as a native package, careful with that
<freeflying> Riddell:may you change the default chinese font to ttf-arphic-uming and ttf-arphic-ukai
<Riddell> freeflying: what are the defaults currently and why are these ones better?
<freeflying> Riddell: those i told with perform more better than now in dapper
<Riddell> freeflying: have you tested them?
<freeflying> Riddell: also there have another font can display chinese in bold defaultly
<freeflying> Riddell: sure,we include them in our ubuntu-cn
<Riddell> freeflying: ok, should be possible, could you write main inclusion reports?
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuMainInclusionQueue
<freeflying> no problem
<Riddell> freeflying: send me an e-mail when you've written them
<Riddell> then I'll need to add the fonts to the seeds
<freeflying> ok
<freeflying> Riddell: and how about the skim  ^_^
<freeflying> Riddell: need it more works ?
<Riddell> freeflying: I'm doing REVU now :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I've been at home this week without my devel machine (thanksgiving), but when I return I think I'll need help with the remaining kmobiletools issues. I don't have amd64 or ppc machines to test it on (so I don't know if it's x86 only) and I'm not sure how to get rid of config.sub and config.guess since it wasn't there before. I might hit you up next week if that's all right
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: sure
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: any reason to believe it's i386 only?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: just add a rm -f config.sub config.guess  line to the clear rule
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, no not really; are things usually cross-system as a rule?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: yep
<seth_k|lappy> cheers
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: so you need to change i386 to any in debian/control
<seth_k|lappy> yes
<seth_k|lappy> I'll do it Sunday when I go back home :) it's been rather a pain b/c REVU is broken and I can't post comments, and siretart hasn't gotten back to me yet. I'll poke him again
<Riddell> revu works for me
<seth_k|lappy> Yeah, I'm a special case :P two identities on the same keychain
<seth_k|lappy> and it got confused
<seth_k|lappy> he just hasn't gotten back to me with a workaround or fix yet
<seth_k|lappy> I switched from seth@sethkinast.com to seth@ubuntu.com for uploads
<seth_k|lappy> but it won't give me a password for seth@ubuntu.com, since it has the same fingerprint as seth@sethkinast.com (same key, different IDs)
<Riddell> how confusing
<simon_> Riddell:Sorry, was asleep.  I'm just lurking in the channel to see how things are going :)
<\sh> moins riddell
<pef> for french people : http://www.fsffrance.org/news/article2005-11-25.fr.html :/
<pef> opensources software may become illegal in France
<author-psi> pef: omg
<author-psi> pef: why?
<pef> author-psi: opensource softwares cannot contains technical systems that allow a control of what you are doing, for example an activity which my be illegal
<author-psi> pef: wtf... :/ mhm
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping
<amu> pef: stange, translated it via goole  
<freeflying> amu: hi,how about your livecd
<amu> upgraded runns without problems, if you have some time we can do it 
<Riddell> jpat|away: hi
<jpatrick> Riddell: just wondering about what to do with kxdocker...
<Riddell> jpatrick: upload it with new version but minimal changes from debian
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have uploaded a new one
<Riddell> I think the changelog is the only thing that needs changing
<jpatrick> Riddell: and this one makes a .deb
<Riddell> that's always a good sign :)
<jpatrick> (which has the files)
<freeflying> Riddell: I've correct the error in rules and re-upload it 
<jpatrick> Riddell: also updated StyleClock
<Riddell> freeflying: which package?
<freeflying> Riddell: skim
<Riddell> ok, I'll take a look at those shortly
<freeflying> eva need the next release 
<jpatrick> Riddell: also changed compats -> 5
<Riddell> jpatrick: on which?
<jpatrick> Both
<amu> freeflying: let me test the german version, the build runs without problems, something must be strange :) 
<freeflying> amu: without problems , is it great? :)
<amu> :) we'll see  
<Riddell> mornfall: ping
<ytannus> hello?
<Riddell> hello ytannus 
<ytannus> Hi Jonathan
<Riddell> dood
<ytannus> I red you wmail... thanks
<Riddell> ytannus: doesn't matter if it's not your app, almost no pacakges are packaged by the author
<Riddell> ytannus: and I recon your package would be a nice addition to our archives
<ytannus> riddell: thanks, really I made a lot of package but I share it only with some friends...
<Riddell> so the thing to do it point me at the sources and I'll review it and to poke a chap called siretat to give you an account on revu where you can upload it and it'll be reviewed properly
<Riddell> what other packages have you made?
<ytannus> right now I have this ones in mi hdd:
<ytannus> comix-1.3.4_1.3.4-1_i386.deb  libborqt_6.9.0-3_i386.deb                metamonitor-0.3_0.3-1_i386.deb
<ytannus> flatknifty_0.5-1_i386.deb     libsipphoneapi_0.78.20051020-1_i386.deb  metamonitor_0.4-1_i386.deb
<ytannus> kdvdbackup_0.6-1_i386.deb     lingot_0.6.1-1_i386.deb                  wlassistant-0.5.4a_0.5.4a-1_i386.deb
<ytannus> kurses_0.1-1_i386.deb         mdnsresponder_0.9.8-2_i386.deb
<ytannus> well, lingot is not a kde application really
<Riddell> wow :)
<ytannus> ops, mdnsresponder is not my ;)
<ytannus> anyway I can made all packages that we need... those are only what I need for mi computer
<Riddell> so get an account on revu and upload the sources there, me or someone else will review them and before long we'll get them for all to use
<ytannus> the thing is that I want to be a contributor ...just shoot me :)
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/REVU
<Riddell> actually the best way to help is to fix bugs but for some reason people prefer to make packages :)
<ytannus> I guess that for fix bug you need to know programing, to make packages just sudo chackintall hehehe
<ytannus> I'm not an expert programer, but I will try to check some bugs too
<Riddell> woo :)
<ytannus> ATTENTION: REVU HAS MOVED! Please update your dput.cf :S
<Riddell> that was ages ago
<Riddell> can probably be removed
<ytannus> ok, my public key is sent...
<ytannus> question, so I need a special program to upoload? revu is a program... what protocol is defined? 
<ytannus> so I need = do I need
<ytannus> please, forget my question... I found the answer....
<Riddell> revu is http://revu.tauware.de/
<Riddell> upload with dput, which is just a frontend to an ftp uploader
<ytannus> where do you have the bug list?
<ytannus> (I'm using ncftp :) )
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-team/+assignedbugs
<Riddell> is the universe bugs
<Riddell> and search for kde on bugzilla.ubuntu.com for the main bugs
<ytannus> ok, I'm uploading some ones, let me know if are ok...
<Riddell> probably a lot of the entires in those are duplicate or invalid in some way
<Riddell> you have a revu account already?
<ytannus> nop, I'm uploading using anonymous account
<Riddell> hmm, I suspect it will just throw those away
<ytannus> I miss something...sorry :)
<Riddell> you need to get your key included, then debuild -S and sign the package, then dput revu foo.changes  to upload
<ytannus> perfect
<Riddell> but if you just upload the sources anywhere I can take a look at them nowish
<ytannus> look: wiki said: "After your first upload, you will be automatically registered to the database and assigned a random password."
<ytannus> but when I try to login i got: login for user "ytannus" failed, please retry or recover
<Riddell> have you been given a password?
<ytannus> yes and, the second time, no
<Riddell> ytannus: /join #ubuntu-motu
<ytannus> ok
<ytannus>  /join #ubuntu-motu
<ytannus> haha sorry
<Riddell> no space :)
<ytannus> ;)
<\sh> Riddell: you uploaded cdbs already?
<Riddell> \sh: I did but it failed and I've no idea why
<Riddell> \sh: feel free to try and work out why
<\sh> Riddell: cdbs? forget it :)
<\sh> hehe..i'll have a look while gambas is building
<\sh> hmmm....one test out of 8 failed...I wonder which one
<Riddell> the recursive.sh one
<Riddell> works fine in my pbuilder
<\sh> hmmm...
<\sh> buildd admin involvement :)
<\sh> but infinity is away...and lamont hates cdbs :)
<Riddell> that's why I pinged jbailey but I guess he's doing this weekend thing people talk about
<lamont-away> \sh: and jbailey owns cdbs
<\sh> lamont-away: bet now....cdbs build issue, or buildd issue? 50/50 and the winner will get some beer or whisky from me :)
* lamont-away tries to care. :-)
* \sh hugs lamont-away 
* lamont-away notes that "try" is a 3-letter word for "fail"
<lamont-away> ew.  that's a jbailey issue
<\sh> cdbs to hell :)
<Riddell> pef: you don't love kubuntu-bugs any more?
* Diablo-D3 trashes his desktop.
<mdz> Riddell: libakode-dev build-depends: libpolyp-dev, see anastacia
<Riddell> mdz: fixed in akode_2-rc1-1ubuntu2, which has compiled but has a NEW binary package
<mdz> Riddell: odd, it's in queue/accepted
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: is kmail and co. uploads coming soon?
<mdz> Riddell: it was accepted, but didn't enter the archive
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: done, see dapper-changes
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: yay.
* Diablo-D3 waits for them to appear on archive
<Riddell> mdz: why might it do that?
<mdz> Riddell: I don't know; looks like one for elmo
<mdz> queue/REPORT says it's being accepted, but it's still there
<\sh> Riddell: hmm..do you want to backport gpod support from 1.4svn?
<Riddell> \sh: no, not if it's not in 1.3
<\sh> Riddell: it will be supported in 1.4
<Riddell> \sh: we'll wait for that then
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: can I ask you your opinion on something?
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: yes
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: do you think there is room for another desktop environment?
<Riddell> no!
<Riddell> quite enough already
<Diablo-D3> but what if gnome and kde are flawed, and have no interest in fixing said flaws?
<Riddell> we have interests in fixing all flaws
<Diablo-D3> actually, kde only has one major flaw
<Diablo-D3> that flaw is the fact it uses c++
<Diablo-D3> I dont see that one being fixed anytime soon.
<Riddell> well guidance as used in kubuntu is the first program in KDE SVN that uses python
<Riddell> but c++ is better than C
<Diablo-D3> I dont see python as the answer either
* Diablo-D3 wants to see kde rewritten in objc.
<Riddell> that would be gnustep you want then
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: ever notice who owns #gnustep-dev? ;)
<Riddell> but I don't see any significant advantage in porting the whole of kde and qt to another compiled language
<Diablo-D3> but yeah, I dont think gnustep is the answer either, mainly because gnustep never formed a desktop environment.
<Diablo-D3> though that doesnt top me from using gnustep to further my goals.
<Diablo-D3> *step
<Diablo-D3> argh
<Diablo-D3> *ess tee ooh pee
<Diablo-D3> curse the typo daemon!
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: I dont see any reason why c++ was used in the first place
<Diablo-D3> c++ only causes problems to large projects.
<Diablo-D3> kde, of course, is a good example of how to beat c++ into submission, but you still suffer from other c++isms
<Diablo-D3> such as this whole abi transition
<Diablo-D3> I wouldnt care if these only happened once in a blue moon, but it happens every new major gcc version
<Diablo-D3> if kde had been written in objc, this would never happen.
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so thats why I think kde is almost perfect... the choice of language was wrong.
<Diablo-D3> other than that, the quality itself is pretty much unsurpassed.
<Diablo-D3> and the functionality is great
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: so, with that said, you still think there is no room for a third major desktop environment?
<Riddell> c++ transitions are a pain for packagers like me but they shouldn't affect users.  and I'm not convinced that the same thing wouldn't happen with objective-c
<Riddell> nope
<Diablo-D3> the same thing wouldnt happen because the api is unchanging.
<Diablo-D3> and the abi 'doesnt exist'
<Diablo-D3> all the actual abi stuff is defined by C.
<Diablo-D3> well, the stuff that matters anyhow
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: Im wondering if you're right, though
<Diablo-D3> I've asked a few others who's opinions I value (you included, of course) and they've been saying the same thing
<Diablo-D3> even some of the hardcore gnustep fans and devs pretty much wonder where an objc-based desktop environment's place is
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: you know whats funny?
<Diablo-D3> gnustep was the original gnome.
<Diablo-D3> until the fsf decided to kick gnustep to the roadside, and startup gnome
<Diablo-D3> they decided "oh, objc sucks! we need something thats C! and has no functionality! and is a total pain in the ass to develop for!"
<Diablo-D3> "and we need to kill kde, because it uses qt which isnt FREE SOFTWARE!"
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: do me a favor, dont ever stop working on kde
<Riddell> qt wasn't free software, I don't blame people for starting something that was
<Diablo-D3> so? you dont go make a whole new desktop environment for that
<Diablo-D3> that just gives all the people who worked hard on kde the finger
<Diablo-D3> just because qt wanst free software doesnt mean kde wasnt
<Diablo-D3> they should have tried to make a fully functioning qt clone instead
<Riddell> they did, but it's much harder to do
<Diablo-D3> so less effort would have been wasted on making an entirely new one, which gnome ended up being a total and complete failure and/or mess anyhow
<Riddell> see Java
<Diablo-D3> no, java is different
<Diablo-D3> we already had a fully functioning c++ compiler, qt itself used it
<Diablo-D3> and we already understood how qt worked, it wasnt a black box.
<apokryphos> it's hardly obvious that gnome has been a complete failure; they have quite a big market, even if it's not as big as kde's
<Diablo-D3> apokryphos: I have different ways of measuring if foss is a failure or not
<Diablo-D3> apokryphos: infact, gnome could have more users than kde, and it still would be a complete failure
<apokryphos> you'll have to forgive me if I disagree with your definition then ;-)
<Diablo-D3> the code design in most places is horrid, the way apps are designed altogether is horrid, it depends on gtk and glib which are completely horrid
<Diablo-D3> and as I said earlier, its nearly impossible to develop for
<pef> Riddell: just changed email address :) @ubuntu instead of dev.erodia.net
<Diablo-D3> hrm
* Diablo-D3 wonders how long it takes archive to update
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-02
<DiabloD3> I'm streaming again: http://svn.atheme.org:10000/broadband.ogg.m3u
<pef> hello
<mornfall> Riddell: how is it looking with the bounty thingy? :-)
<freeflying> mcan i download flight-1 with jigit now 
<freeflying> can i download flight-1 with jigit now 
<raphink> \sh, Riddell : are you there?
<\sh> not at all..still working..
<raphink> \sh: I was having a look at kleansweep, there's an unofficial package that is clean and builds fine in my dapper pbuilder
<raphink> it's a debian package
<raphink> what should be done in this case?
<\sh> it's not in debian?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> it's there : http://repos.knio.it/
<\sh> upload to revu and get it reviewed...
<raphink> with someone else's name?
<raphink> I mean its not my own package
<\sh> and? 
<raphink> I can upload a package that has been signed by someone else?
<\sh> or put it on UniverseCandidates
<\sh> raphink: u can sign it by yourself..if you make an ubuntu package out of it
<\sh> raphink: or file a RFP to debian
<raphink> well I mean I could package it myself
<raphink> but since it's already packaged and maintain
<raphink> is it really worth it?
<\sh> raphink: is it in debian? if not, there is only unofficial maintainership..and we should bring it in as new package...if you can do it.do it. create an ubuntu package 
<raphink> ok
<raphink> fine :)
<\sh> and tell the current maintainer that you will bring it to ubuntu, if he's not faster to bring it into debian :)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I'll do that later ;)
<raphink> his package uses scons and dpatch
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I'd like to switch to cdbs rather so i'll do that when I fee braver ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: pong
<mornfall> Riddell: (not that i noticed your ping :p)
<mornfall> hmm
<mornfall> i got confused in time
<mornfall> bah :p
<Diablo-D3> yay!
<Diablo-D3> my kdesktop doesnt wig out
<Tm_T> hummm, nice bunch of upgrades :)
<Tm_T> hehe, looks like my KDE is in quite mess now =)
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<\sh> kde3.5rc2 ,) if you move one applet on the panel..it changes the settings of other icons on the panel
<\sh> konversation is just losing the server settings from the connection dialog
<\sh> but it's much much faster then 3.4..kewl
<\sh> hmmm..
<\sh> when maximizing the screen......the first 5 or 10 pixels of the window decoration are under the panel
<\sh> konversation doesn't jump to the end of the textarea
<\sh> let's have a look tomorrow what's wrong with it
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-03
<Diablo-D3> I'm streaming live: http://svn.atheme.org:10000/broadband.ogg
<raphink> Riddell, \sh_away : you're around?
<raphink> I'm writing a script that would do something of an emerge-like command on debian systems
<raphink> anyone wanna try it ? ;)
<Diablo-D3> raphink: stfu.
<raphink> Diablo-D3: wanna try?
<raphink> ;)
* Diablo-D3 has kmail 1.9 working yay
<Diablo-D3> I wonder when archive will get these debs
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Tonio_> morning
<Tm_T> hm, where's kdelibs4c2 package in dapper?
<Tm_T> ok, no adept, no amarok... let's see if I can compile and use Kopete :p
<freeflying> Tm_T: it's replaced by kdelibs4c2a
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> so some packages haven't updated yet(?)
<freeflying> sure
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> it's just, my whole kde is in one big mess now =)
<Tm_T> no kdm
<Tm_T> maybe I start to compile kde myself ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: you only need compile the kde-style-lipstik
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> great, now electricity was cut out
<Tm_T> I need ups
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: when will all kde3.5 package in dapper
<Tm_T> let's see if I cancompile amarok
<Tm_T> I can, without arts engine \o/
<Riddell> freeflying: soon
<Riddell> Tm_T: why withour arts?
<mornfall> Riddell: pong!
<Tm_T> Riddell: looks like I can't install some arts related dev packages
<Tm_T> so configure leaves arts support
<Riddell> Tm_T: what can't you install?
<Tm_T> dunno, my kde is now quite mess, I'm trying to collect stuff back together
<Tm_T> I tell as soon as I know more
<Tm_T> E: Build-dependencies for amarok could not be satisfied.
<Tm_T> when doing apt-get build-dep amarok
<Tm_T> ok, I can compile workin amarok
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> checking arts/artsmodules.h presence... no
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> what package provides that one?
<Tm_T> apt-file returns none
<Tm_T> have to install nvidia drivers ->
<\sh> Riddell: why is the layout and style of 3.5rc2 in dapper different then in breezy?
<Riddell> \sh: no kde-style-lipstik yet
<Riddell> and no kubuntu-default-settings
<\sh> Riddell: no...even the panel is different...
<Riddell> \sh: panel layout is governed kubuntu-default-settings (which won't install because no kde-style-lipstik)
<\sh> k
<\sh> bbl meeting
<freeflying> Riddell: many package need recompile accord to kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, they're waiting on cdbs being fixed.  also akode has got lost in the archives and kdepim is stuck in NEW for review
<Riddell> tvo: I think this one is for you http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20176
<tvo> Riddell: yup, it's one of the bugs I already heard about in #kubuntu-nl. That's why I want to make a separate google suggest searchbar for dapper
<tvo> so users can optionally disable the gs bar and (re)enable the normal searchbar
<Riddell> should thye be separate?  wouldn't just an option to turn off be better?
<tvo> well, another option would be to make a bar including features of the "normal" searchbar _and_ gs features
<tvo> but I want to get rid of the patch which keeps breaking, so even if it will be 1 multifunctional searchbar, I'd rather fork the old one
<Riddell> eventually we should get this into KDE trunk
<tvo> yep, that's another reason to clean it up a bit..
<tvo> anyway, I think I'll rewrite the thing for dapper asap
<Tm_T> whee
<Tm_T> dapper is a mess now :p
<Tm_T> do my best to get things working here ->
<tvo> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, let's see if I can compile kdepim
<Tm_T> atleast KDE upgrades messed some of my options
<Tm_T> kde related options and settings
<Tm_T> uff, and no kmix :o
<tvo> I'm on breezy now, last time I tried to upgrade my dapper install debsig segfaulted
<tvo> also I'm too lazy to add it to my grub menu.lst, so I can only chroot into it
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I have only this dapper
<Tm_T> soo...
<tvo> hmm, yeah..
<Tm_T> and now amarok doesn't work =)
<freeflying> Tm_T: see Riddell's message as above
<Tm_T> ehm
<Tm_T> let's see if recompile&&install fixes amarok
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> segmentation fault immediately
<Tm_T> full recompile then
<freeflying> Tm_T: can you compile amarok now?
<Tm_T> yes I can, with xine and gst engines
<Tm_T> but amarokapp executable segfaults
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> nope, can't get it running
<Tm_T> and can't install juk
<Tm_T> hum hum hum, what I'll use to play music...
<Riddell> Tm_T: ogg123 working great for me
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, I use mp3blaster :)
<Tm_T> maybe I'm just too used with amaroK and easyness of it
<Tm_T> I used to do ~10 albums queue
<Tm_T> now I know why people doesn't usually use "bleeding edge" =)
<freeflying> Tm_T: me too , now skim on my desktop can not run 
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> if I even try to do anything screensaver related -> kdesktop crashes
<freeflying> Riddell: what's the difference between kdelibs4c2 and kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> freeflying: libstdc++ got rebuilt with a new option which means some libraries have a new ABI and are no longer compatible so had to be renamed, kdelibs4c2a is the new one
<Riddell> we now need to rebuild all the packages that depend on kdelibs to be built against kdelibs4c2a
<Tm_T> hmh, my "extra" hd isn't here
<Tm_T> I thought to set up breezy in it
<freeflying> Riddell: i recompile skim against kdelibs4c2a, it won't woks
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, so my amarok segfaults might be kdelibs4c2a ABI related issue?
<Riddell> Tm_T: it would need to be recompiled
<Tm_T> already done twice
<Tm_T> I try again with clean mulimedia dir ->
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> can't get amarok working now at all :p
<Tm_T> would someone ping me when juk is installable please, thanks ->
<Tm_T> hum, kdesktop crashed: 1, kicker crashed: 5
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> hey, no pine in ubuntu?!
<Riddell> Tm_T: pine is non-free, it's probably in multiverse
<Tm_T> Riddell: heh, not in dapper
<Tm_T> dunno about breezy
<Tm_T> but I downloaded package from their webpage
<Tm_T> errh, so I can't set composite shadow off from one window/app ?
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: you 'can'
<Diablo-D3> just probably not with any current compositing tool
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: 3.5rc* built packages are in dapper now, btw
<Riddell> Diablo-D3: umm, I know, I put them there
<Diablo-D3> Riddell: yeah, but didnt you upload those earlier?
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: heh, sad though
<Tm_T> so I disabled whole shadow thing
<Tm_T> caused more irritation than fun
<Diablo-D3> yeah, its a pita
<Diablo-D3> its a neat toy, but I want full hardware acceleration
<Tm_T> just if I get nvidia working in dapper
<Diablo-D3> I mean
<Diablo-D3> I HAVE A RADEOn
<Diablo-D3> THE ULTIMATE IN RENDERING POWAH!
<Diablo-D3> FFFEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAR THE RADEON!
* tvo hides
<Diablo-D3> DUUUN DUN DUN DUN DUNNNNNN DDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH </theme song>
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: calm down
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: you really know how to kill the party, dont you?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> hmm, some upgrades, let's see if juk can be installed now
<Diablo-D3> juk sucks, use amarok
<Diablo-D3> then again, amarok is broken too =/
<Tm_T> and I can compile amaroK just fine, but it segfaults :p
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Tm_T> so can't use it :p
<Diablo-D3> actually, I've been using an experimental player lately
<sebas> Diablo-D3: You could send the author an email, stating that his work sucks. wheeler@kde.org
<Diablo-D3> audacious
<Diablo-D3> its a fork of the old bmp tree
<Tm_T> yhh
<Diablo-D3> and the guy behind it fixed the mp3 engine, so it sounds even better than mad
<Diablo-D3> mp3s are actually /good sounding/ with this thing
<Tm_T> no juk :(
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: if you try out aud, use the svn version
<Diablo-D3> I'm trying to add stuff to make it more amarok like, though
<Diablo-D3> though I may end up just going ahead and making my own amarok-like media player
<Tm_T> :p
<Diablo-D3> well, I like the amarok interface
<Diablo-D3> I just dont like the internals
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> ok, where's that app then?
<Diablo-D3> http://audacious-media-player.org/
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: when you build svn, tell me if it compiles for you or not
<Tm_T> sure
* Diablo-D3 thinks he may have found TEH BUG
<Tm_T> X crashed =)
<Tm_T> "X caught signal 11"
<Tm_T> wheee
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Diablo-D3> okay, nm, aud builds
<Diablo-D3> my local copy was whacked
<Diablo-D3> I love how it has a ton of native plugins
<Diablo-D3> it can do a bunch of game music formats
<Diablo-D3> and does wma now
<Tm_T> http://audacious-media-player.org/SVN  <- in trunk there there's no audacious-devel directory
<Tm_T> uhh
<Diablo-D3> er,what?
<Diablo-D3> works for me
<Tm_T> nothing :p
<Tm_T> http://svn.atheme.org/audacious/trunk/
<Tm_T> look there
<Diablo-D3> yeah?
<Diablo-D3> audacious-devel is the local dir it gets put in -_-
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> sorry
* Diablo-D3 is streaming live! http://svn.atheme.org:10000/broadband.ogg.m3u
<Riddell> \sh: cdbs compiled.  woo
<\sh> Riddell: congrats :) I saw your two uploads :)
<Riddell> actually that was the 7th upload, but never mind
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> Riddell: juk is installable soon then?
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, that's waiting on akode, goodness knows when that'll get fixed
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> and uhm, kdemultimedia-dev is the package that is needed to get arts engine in amaroK
<Riddell> I might just upload a new akode and see if that fixes everything
<Riddell> ooh, elmo says he fixed it
<Riddell> and it's in the archives!
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> that's good? I mean good good?
<\sh> Riddell: do u happen to know if anyone is using firebird?
<\sh> Riddell: as in database?
<\sh> Riddell: especially in combination with hk-classes?
<Riddell> \sh: I don't know anyone doing so.  qt isn't compiled against firebird since it's in universe
<\sh> Riddell: ok well...firebird is only compiled on i386 and not on the other 2 main archs...so I wonder if I should remove the whole firebird support from hk-classes or just not include for amd64 and powerpc
<Riddell> \sh: may as well just do it on i386
<\sh> so leave i386 but not the others...
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> Build-Depend: firebird [i386] , ...
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: I cant use unsermake to compile it, right?
<Diablo-D3> probably not.
<Tm_T> I thought so
<Tm_T> and make output is mostly unreadable
<Tm_T> compared to unsermake output
<Diablo-D3> yeah, blame xmms on that
<Diablo-D3> xmms has some of the worst make scripts known to man
<Diablo-D3> bmp never cleaned them up much, and aud hasnt either.
<Diablo-D3> hey Riddell 
<Diablo-D3> libkcddb1 does compile
<Tm_T> AAAH!
<Tm_T> I see... gnome file dialog...
<Tm_T> hmm, or is it gtk?
<Tm_T> anyway, painnnn
<Diablo-D3> its whatever you have installed
<Diablo-D3> its a gtk app, but gnome regularly takes that over =(
<Diablo-D3> I wish they'd put the old dialog back
<Diablo-D3> or emulate kde's
* Diablo-D3 builds krita.
<Diablo-D3> oh wow
<Diablo-D3> unsermake has sexy output
<Tm_T> yes
<Diablo-D3> AND A PERCENTAGE THINGY
<\sh> Riddell: forget about this...amd64 is explicit mentioned in firebird2 control file as build target...so something else is wrong
<Tm_T> Diablo-D3: one thing, can I change font colours?
<Diablo-D3> Tm_T: define font colors
<Diablo-D3> if you mean on any skinned dialog, thats up to the winamp theme
<Tm_T> hum, default skin, and playlist is almost unreadable
<Tm_T> and oh so small mainwindow
<Diablo-D3> thats the winamp legacy for you.
<Tm_T> yuk
<Diablo-D3> no kidding.
<Tm_T> I miss my amaroK
<Diablo-D3> I miss amarok too =(
<Tm_T> hum so I can' control easily playlist font colours?
<Tm_T> +t
<Tm_T> where's all my fantastic winamp skins!
* Tm_T made several awesome skins in his youth
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Tm_T> and those ar far more usable than this default skin
<Tm_T> readable I mean
<Diablo-D3> I dont care for the winamp design at all
<Tm_T> me neither
<Diablo-D3> but, like I said, winamp legacy
<Diablo-D3> I could kick the xmms developers for trying to clone winamp
<Diablo-D3> /bad idea/
<Tm_T> one thing I don't understand
<Tm_T> why I can't use awesome kwin to handle windows?!
<Diablo-D3> because bill gates hates you?
<Tm_T> I mean audicious ain and playlist window in this case ;)
<Diablo-D3> ahh
<Diablo-D3> winamp legacy.
<Tm_T> hate it
<Diablo-D3> I hate how window managers work in X anyhow
<Diablo-D3> we have 1383582590823590 window managers, and they all suck.
<Diablo-D3> and none of them are built into the server, either.
<Tm_T> well, kwin is best I've ever used
<Diablo-D3> what we need, is a fully programmable window manager that can fucking do anything
<Diablo-D3> any possible imaginable thing, no matter how retarded or totally awesome, should be able to be done.
<Riddell> seaLne: fancy hosting the next akademy at strathclyde?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> what? where's that?
<seaLne> i'd sort of thought about it but i wasn't sure how it would work out as it would need to be during the summer and the aniversary would be after that
<seaLne> and the halls of residence are full with pipers for the glasgow piping thing which is at some point in august i think
<seaLne> ah 7-13th aug so that rules out the first half of august
<seaLne> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> seaLne: before that is fine
<Riddell> seaLne: previously we've done it late in august which apparantly is the time americans go back to uni
<seaLne> so they can't go? is that what the complaint was about then?
<Tm_T> here univs and polytechnics start in late aug and month from that
<Riddell> Tm_T: where is here?
<Tm_T> strathclyde?
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> sorry
<Tm_T> I mean here in Finland
<seaLne> Riddell: is it a case of a proposed venue decides the dates or is the dates decided by "kde"
<Riddell> seaLne: venue decides dates
* Tm_T is trying to be in aKademy this time
<seaLne> not sure how i could arrange ~25k of sponsorship eith
<Riddell> seaLne: there are other more expereinced KDE people for doing that sort of thing
<Riddell> seaLne: do you know how much strathclyde would charge?
<seaLne> no, but they are money grabbers
<seaLne> suppose i could ask around
<seaLne> i'm not sure if the dept could get away with just booking rooms....
<Riddell> 24 hours a day for 8 days :)
<seaLne> there are halls of residence on campus so ~5min from anywhere on campus that it would be held and right next to the city center of course
<seaLne> it would be cool for it to be in scotland tho
<Riddell> certainly would
<Riddell> and glasgow has a good LUG for support
<Tm_T> hum, flight to scotland from here... something like 40e usnig ryanair I think
<Tm_T> using
<Tm_T> anyway, sleep I get ->
* Riddell too
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-04
* Diablo-D3 is slowly rebuilding kde.
<seth_k> Riddell, where was I supposed to put "rm -f config.sub" and "rm -f config.guess" again? I put them after clean:: but that seems to have not worked as intended
<Diablo-D3> shouldnt those be after dist-clean?
<Diablo-D3> seth_k: Im pretty sure its dist-clean
<seth_k> ah
<seth_k> http://pastebin.com/441612
<seth_k> Diablo-D3, move them down after the ifneq...endif's?
<Diablo-D3> er, what is that?
<Diablo-D3> oh!
<Diablo-D3> seth_k: I thought you were asking about makefiles
<Diablo-D3> seth_k: yeah, they should be apart of the clean rule methinks
<Diablo-D3> assuming you actually need to do that at all
* Diablo-D3 doesnt do debian packaging, btw
* seth_k ponders why the ifneq...endif constructions are even there
<Diablo-D3> to recopy the files
<seth_k> but I don't want them in there in the first place, do I?
<Diablo-D3> yeah, something doesnt make sense there
* seth_k twiddles
<Diablo-D3> why remove them if you're putting them back
<seth_k> indeed
<Diablo-D3> unless thats a hack to update the files
<seth_k> grumbles for upstream debian packager person :P
<seth_k> I'm going to try a build without them
<Diablo-D3> I dont know if deb builds implicitly cleans before build from clean source
<seth_k> yeah, that worked
* Diablo-D3 waits for kdebluetooth to build
<allee> seth_k: the config.* handling is nonsense.
<allee> seth_k: it maybe even me who introduced it, because the orig version needs to build directly from cvs/svm and from a release tarball.  hack, hack, hack
<Diablo-D3> hah
<Diablo-D3> thought so
<Diablo-D3> that sounded very hacky
<Diablo-D3> Man, its so much fun having to rebuild kde and lots of things kde depend on
<allee> seth_k: nevertheless updating config.* is necessary to build on debian 'excotic' architectures.  Just the/my implementation is a bit hackish ;)
<Diablo-D3> well, this is good.
<Diablo-D3> most of kde builds
<Diablo-D3> konq-plugins dont, kde-guidance doesnt
<Diablo-D3> adept doesnt
<Diablo-D3> akode doesnt
<mornfall> adept what?
<Diablo-D3> build
<Diablo-D3> the dapper package for adept doesnt build
<mornfall> what dapper package
<mornfall> i don't know anything about dapper package
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: are you being dense on purpose?
<mornfall> Diablo-D3: can you give version number, maybe?
<Diablo-D3> you do realize this is #kubuntu-devel right?
<Diablo-D3> where kde for ubuntu development goes on
<mornfall> ah sorry, i will go away then
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: btw, remind ops in #kde-devel to unban me =(
<mornfall> i don't see why
<Diablo-D3> because I'm totally awesome =(
<mornfall> yeah, you just manage to piss off everyone
<mornfall> anyhow, what is with adept again? and package version *would* help... don't forget i wrote the damn thing
<Diablo-D3> lol you wrote it?
<mornfall> lol yes
<Diablo-D3> Version: 1.0
<mornfall> so it wasn't updated since breezy
<Diablo-D3> wow, what a useless version number
* Diablo-D3 expected like 1.0-ubuntu35820598
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: if I could get firefox to work right, I'd give you the bug # for it
<Diablo-D3> its lagging all over the damn place
<Diablo-D3> and I cant figure out why
<Diablo-D3> er
<Diablo-D3> I just did
<Diablo-D3> fucking dumbass gtk themes
<Diablo-D3> I hope gtk fucking dies
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ept/+bug/5108
<mornfall> okey, that's probably because tagcoll was synced to a newer version
<Diablo-D3> yay k3b builds
<mornfall> s/TAGCOLL1/TAGCOLL/g in all of adept and it could even work
<mornfall> an upload to dapper would be welcome (as 1.0.1 eg)
<Diablo-D3> well
<Diablo-D3> ask, uh, some guy named Peter Rockai to do it ;)
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: wait, why are you the maintainer if you cant upload?
<mornfall> Diablo-D3: because someone else uploads it for me? :)
<Diablo-D3> lol -_-
* Diablo-D3 tries katapult now
<mornfall> i generally make the package, but fine-tuning is left to whoever does the upload (Riddell, generally)
<Diablo-D3> well Riddell went to bed
<Diablo-D3> and probably wont be back for another 16 hours or so
<mornfall> next adept upload will eventually be 1.88 anyway :)
<Diablo-D3> lol
<Diablo-D3> why not 1.666
<Diablo-D3> though no one will get the joke =(
<mornfall> because 1.88, .89, .90, .91, .92, 2.0 :)
<neoncode> Hey, not wanting to intrude or be anoying, but what exacly is this channel for?
<Diablo-D3> .92 then 2.0?
<Diablo-D3> neoncode: kubuntu development
<mornfall> 1.92, obviously
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: is that some sick rss joke?
<neoncode> Diablo-D3: Ahh ok, i'll just lurk now...
<mornfall> not at all
<mornfall> coincidence at best
<Diablo-D3> mornfall: it needs a 1.666
<Diablo-D3> heheh Im awesome
* Diablo-D3 is playing a metallica song on his stream
<seth_k> Riddell, kmobiletools is fixed and flying, I'll e-mail you as requested
<Tm_T> lovely, amaroK works now :)
<Diablo-D3> how boring.
<Tm_T> =)
<Diablo-D3> man
<Diablo-D3> I wish I knew how speechd made /dev/speech
<Diablo-D3> because theres no kernel module doing the magic
<Diablo-D3> and I cant figure out why its not working
<freeflying> Tm_T: you have recompiled amaroK ?
<Tm_T> freeflying: after new packages I installed (doing apt-get build-dep amarok) I did svn up & unsermake ofcourse :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> I have nice script I made to do svn up and if there's something new, do the rest is needed :p
<freeflying> Tm_T:  share your scripts
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> hey look, moose! ->>>
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Tm_T> ok, I try to upload it somewhere
<Tm_T> freeflying: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/temp/svn-amarok.txt
<Tm_T> simple, not beauty but works here
<freeflying> Tm_T:  let me have a try
<Tm_T> heh, you need working svn amarok sources to use that ;)
<Tm_T> and modify it, I don't think you like it the way it is now
<freeflying> Tm_T:  it install directly after conpileing 
<Tm_T> yes
<freeflying> Tm_T:  wh not use checkinstall 
<Tm_T> tested it couple times, doesn't like it
<Tm_T> and I do update&&install amarok ~10 times a day
<Tm_T> no real benefits to me
<freeflying> Tm_T:  :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any chance we are going to get kde-devel working on kde3.5 soon?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: here's the error for it - broken packages:  http://pastebin.com/442030
<Riddell> Hobbsee: i386 or amd64?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i386
<Riddell> Hobbsee: breezy or dapper?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: breezy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want to see my sources.list?  there's no non-standard repos apart from the kubuntu one
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes please
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/442111
<Riddell> Hobbsee: looking into it
<Hobbsee> cool thanks :)
<Hobbsee> i need those files!
<Riddell> viviersf: did you see the south african story I posted to the dot?
<Riddell> viviersf: I wonder where they got all those languages for KDE from
<viviersf> huh raphink 
<viviersf> * huh Riddell 
<viviersf> url ?
<Riddell> viviersf: dot.kde.org
<viviersf> ok witch one ?
<viviersf> the terminals ?
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm no expert, but it looks like the kdebase is depending on differently named files, so is the solution just to change the dependancies of kdebase to be version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 instead of 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu1?  Or is my brain massively confused, that I should go to bed?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: for some reason I hadn't reversioned the amd64 kdebase packages to ubuntu0breezy1
<Hobbsee> Riddell: but this is i386....
<Riddell> so for kdebase metapackages (which is architecture independant) it was picking up that wrong version
<Hobbsee> ah ok...
<Riddell> and expecting all the rest of kdebase packages to have the same number
<Riddell> so good thing you tested really
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> when will there be a fix?
<Riddell> I'm about to upload
<Hobbsee> ok, excellent
<Hobbsee> that means that i can either go on compiling tonight or tomorrow
<Riddell> what are you compiling?
<Hobbsee> well, exploring firefox built on a qt engine, to see how it is
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  firefox built on qt ?
<Hobbsee> firefox 1.5 rc3
<Hobbsee> yes
<freeflying> Hobbsee: sound's great
<Riddell> cool
<Hobbsee> freeflying: :)  i think so too, should be interesting
<freeflying> Hobbsee: y
<Hobbsee> freeflying: you clearly dont know me well enough if you're asking that - because i can, is more the answer, which is also the answer to why this machine is a tripple boot lol
<freeflying> :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i'm kinda looking forward to seeing how this works out
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
<Riddell> rap	hi
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<raphink> hi Riddell 
<raphink> there's a pb with kdm in rc2 Riddell 
<Riddell> raphink: what's that?
<raphink> in kdebase debian/control, kdm is set to depend on kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> that's a bit weird imho
<raphink> all the more that kubuntu-default-settings depends on amarok, adept and others
<raphink> so that it's not possible to install kdm without these apps
<raphink> or even to install kdm without kubuntu 
<raphink> I understand that kubuntu might depend on kdm
<Riddell> raphink: kubuntu-default-settings only depends on kde-style-lipstik
<raphink> hmm
<Riddell> raphink: kdm needs it for the kdm theme, I can't think of an easy way around it
<raphink> well I couldn't install kdm
<raphink> because kubuntu packages coiuld not be installed
<raphink> Riddell: well I don't think kdm needs a kdm theme
<raphink> I mean
<raphink> kubuntu metapackages can replace the kdm theme
<raphink> and kdm can still install with another them
<raphink> can't it?
<raphink> s/them/theme/
<raphink> we talked about it with mornfall and both found it funny that a basic deamon such a kdm would depend on a metapackage such as kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings isa not a metapackage, kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> well ok
<raphink> still kubuntu-default-settings won't install on dapper
<raphink> at least on my comp
<raphink> so that upgrading to dapper I found myself with no kdm
<Riddell> kdmrc has to point to the theme files and if it doesn't find the theme files it complains loudly
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings is just waiting on kde-style-lipstik which I'll try and sort today
<raphink> why don't you replace use a dpkg-divert in kubuntu-default-settings instead?
<Riddell> dpkg-divert on a config file is a bit scary
<raphink> hmm ok
<Riddell> possibly a postinstall script to set the theme in kdmrc is the way
<raphink> well some packages propose to replace config files
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> I mean it's a bit scary to have kdm depend on kubuntu-something, too imho
<raphink> some people use ubuntu with kde 
<Riddell> raphink: write me a postinstall script and I'll use that too :)
<raphink> without using the kubuntu packages
<raphink> hehe ;)
<raphink> heh
<raphink> just reporting ;)
<raphink> I had a pb with kdelibs4c2a too
<Riddell> what's that?
<raphink> had to run a series of dist-upgrade and -f install to upgrade to dapper
<raphink> because kdelibs4c2a would install after other packages, that needed it configured to install
<raphink> or so it seemed
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: ah yes, i vaguely remember having to do that
<raphink> :)
<raphink> currently I'm building kdm without the kubuntu-default-settings dependency for my system so I can have a login screen :)
<raphink> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 doesn't build :(
<freeflying> i've recompile kaffeine against kdelibs4c2a,but it won't work
<raphink> :(
<raphink> linux-restricted-modules pretends the Qt environment is incomplete o_O
<freeflying> after upgrade to kde3.5 ,many package dosen't work
<raphink> yes
<raphink> so far, I had to switch back to ati instead of fglrx, rebuild amarok, kdm, baghira
<raphink> and others
<raphink> moodin too
<raphink> amarok 1.3.5, kwin-baghira and ksplash-engine-moodin built and installed fine
<raphink> but they wouldn't install with the binaries
<freeflying> maybe I shall not use dapper now   :)
<raphink> hehe
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the qt-immodule patch for qt
<raphink> oh my search engines in konqueror are gone :(
<Hobbsee> hehe freeflying 
<freeflying> raphink: kat?
<raphink> no
<raphink> the internet search engines on the right
<freeflying> raphink:  we have a local search :  pycds.sf.net
<raphink> ?
<freeflying> raphink:  it do more faster then beagle under gnome
<raphink> mhm :)
<raphink> how about tenor?
<freeflying> raphink: index -> search
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> thing is that I see nothing on your page freeflying :p
<freeflying> raphink: have not website now 
<raphink> then why do you give me the website url?
<raphink> ;)
<freeflying> raphink: it's writen by a member of our ubuntu-cn team
<raphink> nice
<freeflying> raphink: and it will have qt or kde fronted
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i need to go sleep, but i'll check that kdebase thing tomorrow, and tell you if it's working or not
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not fixed as yet, ie, i still get the same error as before (having run an apt-get update)
<raphink> ooo I have to rebuild all my packages with kde 3.5 :s
<raphink> since they built on kdelibs4c2 ;)
<raphink> well required kdelibs4c2 I mean :s
<raphink> Riddell: I see what you meant now
<raphink> kdm is set to use the kubuntu theme so it has to be installed 
<freeflying> raphink:   after all , you can use kde without kdm 
<raphink> it's not the kubuntu-default-settings package the sets kdm to use this theme, but kdm itself that is set to use it with a patch, right?
<raphink> and I don't see why, if an ubuntu user wants to use kdm, he should have to install kubuntu packages
<raphink> brb
<freeflying> raphink:  kdm may be installed without  kubuntu-desktop 
<raphink> yes
<raphink> but not without kubunt-default-settings
<raphink> s/kubunt-/kubuntu-/
<raphink> I wonder if kubuntu-default-settings could not propose to override kdmrc
<raphink> so that kdm would keep its default settings
<raphink> and kubuntu-default-settings would override it to tune it if installed
<raphink> Riddell doesn't seem to like the idea of a dpkg-divert in kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> so I'm wondering, how is it set when packages ask you if you want to keep/replace config files when new config files are proposed by a pacakge?
<Riddell> raphink: that's if the file is marked as a config file in the .deb
<Riddell> which most files in /etc are
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> then couldn't kubuntu-default-settings just propose a new kdmrc ?
<Riddell> but if we dpkg-divert kdmrc and someone has edited that kdmrc (including making security changes) those edits will suddenly be lost
<Riddell> I think a script is the right way to doit
<raphink> just wondering
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> in what package ?
<raphink> kdm or kubuntu-desktop?
<freeflying> raphink: i don't think replace user's kdmrc a good idea
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> freeflying: how do you think the kdm tuning should be set?
<Riddell> I think a postinstall/prerm script is the way forwards
<freeflying> raphink:  I agree with Riddell 
<raphink> in what package Riddell ?
<raphink> kdm or kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> raphink: kubuntu-default-settings, to add the theme line to kdmrc
<raphink> so you mean a script that would sed the theme settings ?
<raphink> in kdmrc
<raphink> that might be the cleanest way
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the one just want to kdm instead of kde 
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the one just want to use kdm instead of kde 
<raphink> freeflying: what do you mean?
<raphink> freeflying: I also know people who install kde in ubuntu without using the kubuntu packages
<freeflying> raphink: if some use icewm and he/she want use kdm 
<raphink> mhm
<freeflying> raphink: will they install kubuntu-default-settings?
<raphink> that's why I think it shouldn't depend on kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> so dealing with it with a postinstall/prerm would allow to get rid of kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> since kdm would use its default theme
<raphink> and kubuntu-default-settings would override the config
<raphink> but then I wonder if kubuntu-default-settings needs to depend on kdm o_O
<Riddell> ** KDE 3.5 released http://dot.kde.org/1133270759/ **
<raphink> because then if kdm is installed _after_ kubuntu-default_settings
<freeflying> raphink: kdm need not the theme of kubuntu
<raphink> yes freeflying 
<raphink> I totally agree
<raphink> _but_
<freeflying> Riddell: how about this
<raphink> if you installed kubuntu-default-settings, you want to use the kubuntu theme
<freeflying> raphink: that can be done by kubuntu-default-settings after installing 
<raphink> but if kubuntu-default-settings uses a postinstall/prerm script, then installing kdm _after_ kubuntu-default-settings will override the kubuntu theme I guess
<raphink> or will it propose to keep it?
<raphink> you don't understand what I mean freeflying 
<freeflying> raphink: you can not  install after kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> I mean if kdm is installed _after_ kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> since kubuntu-default-settings doesnt depend on kdm
<raphink> why so freeflying ?
<raphink> why couldn't I install after kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> so we need a postinall script for kdm as well, if kubuntu-default-settings is already installed, then use the theme.  how complex
<raphink> Riddell: I'm not sure
<freeflying> raphink: kdm depend on kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> if kdmrc is already present and the kdm package wants to install it again, it will prompt the user and default choice will be to keep the existing file, which will have been set by kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> right?
<freeflying> so now ,in dapper you will not install kdm without kubuntu-default-settings
<freeflying> raphink: sure
<raphink> freeflying: yes that's how it is now, but it shouldn't be so
<freeflying> yeah
<raphink> this is how I see it :
<raphink> 1) if kdm is installed before kubuntu-default-settings, then kubuntu-default-settings will modify kdmrc to set it to the kubuntu-theme using sed. That works fine and requires no dependency on either side
<freeflying> and the gdm is same as kdm
<raphink> 2) if kubuntu-desktop-settings is installed before kdm, then it creates kdmrc (?) and kdm will ask the user if he wants to replace kdmrc when installing kdm, or keep the version installed by kubuntu-default-settings
<raphink> would that work Riddell ?
<raphink> if that works, then the postinstall just needs to :
<raphink> 1) test if kdmrc exists. if it's the case, then sed the theme lines, if not then install one.
<raphink> and there's no 2) huhu
<freeflying> raphink:  how about use kubuntu theme replace the default kdm theme
<raphink> freeflying: isn't this what I proposed ?
<freeflying> then whatever you install  kubuntu-default-settings  or not .kdm use the kubuntu theme
<raphink> hmm that's what happens now
<raphink> _but_ in order to use the kubuntu them
<raphink> you need to install it ... ;)
<raphink> and that's what kubuntu-default-settings do
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> and that's the reason why kdm depends on it now
<freeflying> raphink: i mean the theme of kdm
<raphink> yes that's what I mean too freeflying 
<freeflying> how about Riddell 
<raphink> many packages depend on Riddell ;)
<Riddell> I don't think kubuntu-desktop-settings can create kdmrc, that would mess things up
<raphink> there should be a standard way of tuning config files with extra packages
<raphink> yes Riddell I agree
<Riddell> 1 file two packages is dangerous
<raphink> maybe guys on #debian-custom know a way to do that
<raphink> they're used to using metapackages to tune settings on debian
<Riddell> but we can script it I'm sure, kdm goes if kubuntu-default-settings is already installed use theme and kubuntu-default-settings goes if kdm is installed use theme
<raphink> hmmm
<Riddell> or maybe we can script kdmrc to be overridden by another file if it exists
<Riddell> that's what happens with all the rest of the kde settings files
<raphink> oh ic
<raphink> script kdmrc so it uses a file in /usr/share/kdm for ex
<raphink> if if it exists a
<Riddell> not script, change it in kdm
<raphink> and then kubuntu-default-settings will create this secondary settings
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> hmm yes
<freeflying> Riddell:  now you can not install kdm without kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<raphink> patch kdm so it can grasp settings in /usr/share that override the ones in /etc if they exist
<freeflying> the simple way is make kubuntu-default-settings depends kdm 
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> raphink: that would be the nicest thing, but I'm not sure how easy it would be to do
<raphink> freeflying: that's not clean
<raphink> yes Riddell it woudln't be easy, but it could benefit most distros
<raphink> so maybe that could be something to work out with kdm devs
<freeflying> raphink:  but simple is the best
<raphink> doesn't it exist yet?
<raphink> freeflying: no I don't agree
<raphink> freeflying: with such solutions, you would have weird dependencies all around
<raphink> and you would end up not being able to install a simple ubuntu server without ksplash-engine-moodin
<raphink> :p
<freeflying> :(
<raphink> dependencies problems are not easy
<raphink> if they are to be set well and allow users to have just what they need, while have everything work
<freeflying> Riddell: have you got the mail about inclusion report 
<Riddell> freeflying: oh yes, thanks for reminding me, I'll take a look at them later
<raphink> Riddell: from kdm/TODO :
<raphink> - merge multiple kdmrcs in the style of kconfig. how to set section priorities?
<raphink> ;)
<minghua> freeflying: are you talking about the main-inclusion proposal of uming and ukai?
<freeflying> minghua: have any advice about this
<minghua> freeflying: did you see my comments about xdelta not in main?
<freeflying> minghua:  not yet
<minghua> well...
<freeflying> minghua: you shall know ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp is ugly 
<minghua> freeflying: I am not arguing they should not be included in main, I am pointing out the fact that their dependency is not in main
<minghua> freeflying: I acutally don't think arphic-gbsn00lp is that ugly, but that's another issue
<freeflying> minghua:  we all know that uming do btter than ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp ( for chinese users)
<freeflying> minghua: I mean , for support chinses user better in dapper , we'd do something we can 
<freeflying> minghua:  waiting  can solve no problem 
<minghua> freeflying: what does this "we all know" coming from?  uming and gbsn00lp use exactly the same vector glyph outlines, it looks better only because it has bitmap embedded
<minghua> freeflying: I am not discouraging you, I am trying to help you
<freeflying> thanks ! sorry for misunderstanding you 
<minghua> freeflying: you said in your main-inlucsion proposal that all dependencies of uming and ukai are already in main, I'll pointing out that it's not true
<freeflying> that' my fault ,  i used to put them directly into font dir instead of a deb file 
<minghua> freeflying: well, then I'm more skeptical - did you check that installing uming and ukai will have the embedded bitmap enabled immediately?
<minghua> freeflying: or the user still need to fiddle with their ~/.fonts.conf themselves?
<minghua> freeflying: as I said, if embedded bitmap is not enabled, uming looks exactly like gbsn00lp
<freeflying> minghua: in the version of ubuntu-cn , uming  is set to be the default
<minghua> freeflying: the question is not if uming is default or not, it's if the embedded bitmap is enabled or not
<freeflying> minghua:  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportTtfarphicuming
<freeflying> minghua:  I think if uming and ukai can be included in main , we can make it works without user's configure on it too much 
<minghua> freeflying: as I said, I am glad to see your main-inclusion proposal, but I think these two things are independent - we can start improving uming package even if it's still in universe
<minghua> most chinese users will have universe enabled anyway
<minghua> it's not like we can make uming and ukai the default chinese font for dapper...
<freeflying> minghua:  as to the font , I prefer to  wenquanyi than uming or ukai 
<minghua> freeflying: well, the improvement of both are bitmap fonts at small size, so I don't think there is a big difference
* freeflying time to go to bed 
<minghua> freeflying: it's possible to persuade uming's author to use wenquanyi as embedded bitmap for uming
<minghua> freeflying: actually I think he is aware of this
<freeflying> minghua:  y
<freeflying> minghua:  may you comunicate with him 
<freeflying> bye 
<JRe> Riddell: does it make sense to remove ivman from kubuntu-desktop package since there is now the media notifier
<JRe> Riddell: ?
<sebas> Riddell: Really busy?
<sebas> I've got a dpkg error installing kdepim from breezy 3.5 port, might be easy to fix.
<sebas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb (--install):
<sebas>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/services/kresources/kabc/kabc_groupdav.desktop', which is also in package kaddressbook
<sebas> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<sebas> And this one:
<sebas> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libcvsservice0_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sebas>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkdeinit_cvsaskpass.so', which is also in package cervisia
<mdke> Riddell, around?
<mdke> Riddell, when you get back, do you have any idea what the difference is between (for example) the "ak" and "ak-html" targets in the kubuntu-docs Makefile? they appear to be identical
<janimo> Riddell, once you upload kde 3.5 you no longer need ivman I suppose?
<janimo> I am thinking of making it's default rules suit xfce
<Riddell> mdke: if they're identicle probably nothing
<Riddell> janimo: yeah go ahead and steal it
<mdke> Riddell, odd
<Riddell> mdke: what is ak anyway?
<mdke> about-kubuntu
<mdke> ah i see the difference
<mdke> ak makes the bz stuff, and ak-html doesn't
<mdke> Riddell, the other thing was, can I add kdelibs-bin to the build-dep for kubuntu-docs? it contains meinproc
<Riddell> mdke: it should be already
<raphink> is there a tool to find out on what paritition a dir is hosted?
<raphink> for example
<Riddell> raphink: df -h .
<raphink> if I want to know where /boot is, and get as an ouput, for ex, (hd0,0)
<mdke> Riddell, so that is a yes :)
<raphink> is ther a tool for that?
<raphink> thanks
<Riddell> raphink: mount?
<raphink> it uses the hda1 way though
<raphink> is there a tool to convert it to hd0,0 for grub ? ;)
<raphink> hmmmm
<raphink> yeah?
<mdke> Riddell, Build-Depends-Indep: debhelper (>= 4.0.0), cdbs, xsltproc, docbook-xsl, perl, perl-modules, poxml, kdelibs-data
<mdke> adding kdelibs-bin
<Riddell> mdke: how silly of me
<mdke> Riddell, have you uploaded kubuntu-docs into dapper yet? do you fancy trying? we can re-add the external for the serverguide for now?
<Riddell> mdke: I did an upload a while ago
<Riddell> not sure what's changed since then or which docs should be included
<mdke> i'm taking a look now
<mdke> kdeb: qg rn ak server desktop aug <-- looks about right
<jjesse> i don't think any of the docs included in breezy were updated for dapper yet
<jjesse> quickguide wasn't finished for breezy
<jjesse> release notes and about-kubuntu were the only ones totally finished for breezy
<jjesse> haven't touched the desktop guide for kubuntu yet
<jjesse> unless its just a link to ubuntu guide
<mdke> jjesse, no, not a link
<jjesse> mdke:  right now i don't think there is anything in the desktop guide
<mdke> okay
<mdke> jjesse, we need to rustle up some more contributors :)
<jjesse> mdke: i've tried 
* mdke nods
<jjesse> people on #kubuntu or here that i have talked to are like "i'd love to but im too busy"
<raphink> I'm very bad with string management :(
<raphink> how would you turn : 
<raphink> hda1              19G  4,8G   13G  28% /
<raphink> into hd0,0
<raphink> oops I mean
<raphink>  /dev/hda1              19G  4,8G   13G  28% /
<raphink> into hd0,0
<mdke> jjesse, we'll work on the "if you build it, they will come" philosophy
<jjesse> mdke: hopefully, that is the goal
<raphink> any idea what I could use to convert a->0, b->1, c->2, etc ?
<Riddell> raphink: it depends which language
<raphink> bash
<Riddell> amu: got any 3.5 live CDs yet?
<minghua> tr seems to do the work well:
<minghua> $ echo "aabbcc" | tr "abc" "123"
<minghua> 112233
<raphink> so far I'm getting hda1 with 
<raphink> df -h /boot | awk 'BEGIN{ FS=" " } { print $1 "\n" $2 }' | grep hd | sed -e 's/\/dev\///'
<raphink> not sure if I could do it an easier way
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> so I have to list the whole alphabet :)
<raphink> how many hard drives can there be ?
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> up to what letter ?
<minghua> well, tr only works up to 9 :-)
<minghua> if you want (hd0,10) you need something fancier
<raphink> yes I guess
<raphink> :s
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> can I achieve a substraction in bash ? ;)
<raphink> huhu
<raphink> like
<raphink> PARTNB=$PARTNB-1
<raphink> it won't work
<Riddell> perl and python may be better choices :)
<minghua> I've seen people doing math in bash, but forget where, or how
<_Sime_> someone once wrote a webserver in bash
<_Sime_> sick puppy
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> hi ton	
<Riddell> tonio
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question concerning kde 3.5
<Tonio_> IO haven't been able to find an answer
<Riddell> mm?
<Tonio_> when I plug a usb key, U get the prompt for action
<Tonio_> but I also get konqueror opening sda1 automatically
<Tonio_> exactly like before
<Riddell> remove ivman
<Tonio_> Riddell: k
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't it get removed by kde 3.5 installation ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, though it shouldn't get started any more
<Tonio_> okay.... strange it was still working for me, but now it's okay, thanks for the info....
<Tonio_> my packages will be updated for thursday, all of them...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will send you an email to let you aware.
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, I'm away so won't be able to do them immediately
<Riddell> sebas: should be fixed now
<seaLne> a quick scroll up and i can't see anyone else saying this but i get a size mismatch on breezy 3.5 packages so they fail to install
<Riddell> seaLne: which package?
<Riddell> seaLne: tried an apt-get update?  
<Riddell> I was uploading some new ones
<seaLne> as far as i can see all of them, could be a proxy problem but doubt it
<seaLne> ah that was me just trying there so possibly
<seaLne> yeah fine now :)
<Riddell> phew
<seaLne> just bad timing i guess as i did apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade :)
* seaLne lost kdebluetooth and kdebluetooth-irmcsync
<Riddell> seaLne: going to dapper?
<raphink> yeah :D
<seaLne> Riddell: maybe in a bit
<raphink> I'll past just 3 lines (so I don't get kicked after 2 lines)
<raphink> DISCNB=`df -h /boot | grep hd | sed -e 's/\/dev\/hd//' | sed -e 's/\.*[0-9] .*//' | tr "abcdefghij" "0123456789"`
<raphink> PARTNB=$[`df -h /boot | awk 'BEGIN{ FS=" " } { print $1 "\n" $2 }' | grep hd | sed -e 's/\/dev\/hd[a-z] //'`-1] 
<raphink> GRUBPART=\(hd"$DISCNB","$PARTNB"\)
<Riddell> seaLne: how did you loose them?
<raphink> what do you think?
<seaLne> no 3.5 version
<raphink> :)
<raphink> do you think I could do it an easier way?
<Riddell> seaLne: kdebluetooth isn't released with kde
<seaLne> ah
<\sh> Riddell: is superkaramba in main now (for 3.5)?
<seaLne> Riddell: i guess then it just needs rebuilt against it
<\sh> Riddell: or do you want to not install it as default?
<Riddell> \sh: I have no wish whatsoever to install it by default
<Riddell> seaLne: shouldn't do
<\sh> Riddell: good decision...I just had a look..it can need some heavy hugs'n'love 
<seaLne> Riddell: oops sorry it was kdebluetooth-irmcsync
<seaLne> it depends libkdepim1 
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kubuntuforums.net, is the french board supposed to stay opened finally ?
<Tonio_> just to know if I have to moderate it or simply wait for it to be closed
<Riddell> Tonio_: hopefully ubuntu-fr will set up kubuntu forums and we'll advise to use those, but I haven't heard anything from them
<Tonio_> okay.... I will do the job waiting for informations
<Riddell> Tonio_: merci
<Tonio_> Riddell: de rien ^^
<seaLne> so it was libkdepim1a that got rid of kdebluetooth-irmcsync, so i guess kdebluetooth-irmcsync needs rebuilt to depend on it instead
<Riddell> seaLne: aah, right
<Riddell> hmm, ok, not sure when I'll have time to do that
<seaLne> np
<seaLne> kdebluetooth-irmcsync appears to be from kdebluetooth source package so i guess it is kdebluetooth that needs fixed
<raphink> hmmmmm
<raphink> anyone could tell me why 
<raphink> sed -e 's/splashimage=.*/"$SPLASHLINE"/' < "$GRUBCONF"
<raphink> prints "$SPLASHLINE" in the conf file
<raphink> instead of printing the value of the $SPLASHLINE variable 
<seaLne> single quotes in the sed?
<raphink> ?
<raphink> :s
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> if I put single quotes, then I can't put them around the sed
<raphink> actually
<raphink> I tried _without_ the quotes 
<seaLne> double quotes round the whole thing
<raphink> and it still won't work
<raphink> I tried with brackets too
<raphink> ${SPLASHLINE}
<raphink> doen't work either
<raphink> around what ?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'll try that
<raphink> nope
<raphink> it prints "${SPLASHLINE}" in the file
<raphink> :(
<seaLne> sed -e "s/splashimage=.*/"$SPLASHLINE"/" < "$GRUBCONF"
<seaLne> that works fine for me
<raphink> ok i'll try thanks
<raphink> hmm doesn't work
<raphink> it doesn't paste anything now
<raphink> it just removes the line
<seaLne> kd@oktan:/tmp$ echo $GRUBCONF
<seaLne> foo
<seaLne> kd@oktan:/tmp$ echo $SPLASHLINE
<seaLne> MOOOMOOO
<seaLne> kd@oktan:/tmp$ sed -e "s/splashimage=.*/"$SPLASHLINE"/" < "$GRUBCONF"
<seaLne> MOOOMOOO
<raphink> that's no proof that it works ;)
<raphink> GRUBCONF="bibi\nsplashimage=baba\n"
<raphink> then you can try
<raphink> ;)
<seaLne> bash: bibi\nsplashimage=baba\n: No such file or directory
<raphink> nm
<raphink> your option works
<raphink> in a console
<raphink> the pb comes from my variable that is not well set it seems
<raphink> thanks a lot
<JRee> who is in charge of backports and extra? Mez ?
<Riddell> not mez but he's involved
<JRe> Riddell: who is involved else ?
<JRe> s/else/also/
<Riddell> JRe: I'm not too sure
<JRe> Riddell: ok i'll contact Mez
<Riddell> JRe: what do you want backported?
<JRe> Riddell: in fact it's more extras i want to package some nice window decorations and style (like smoothblend, ...)
<JRe> Riddell: and i wanted to know if it could be a thing which could be nice in breezy-extras
<Riddell> JRe: get them in dapper, then do backports
<Riddell> isn't extras for illegal stuff like acrobat reader?
<JRe> Riddell: yay good idea i'll investigate which are the best and send it out to revu
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> doesn't `sed -e 's/$string/$otherstring/' < $file' replace in the file?
<seaLne> wouldn't have thought so
<seaLne> -i
<raphink> hmm
<allee> raphink: please:   sed -e "s/splashimage=.*/$SPLASHLINE/" < "$GRUBCONF"
<raphink> hmmm ok I'll try that
<allee> raphink: no " around $SPASHLINE, otherwise you break when a space is included
<raphink> yes I guess allee 
<raphink> but then it still won't work
<raphink> when I run the script
<raphink> it prints what the file would look like once the string replacedc
<allee> raphink: then the problem is somewhere else :)  Add an echo $SPLASHLINE before the set
<raphink> but it doesn't replace it in the file
<allee> raphink: yes sed print by default to stdout.   add  > $output at the end ;)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> that erases the file now ...
<raphink> don't get it
<raphink> I have
<raphink>         sed -e "s/splashimage=.*/$SPLASHSED/" "$GRUBCONF" > "$GRUBCONF"
<raphink> now
<raphink> I checked that $SPLASHSED contains what I want just before that line and it's ok
<allee> raphink: har, you shot yourself :)
<raphink> and "$GRUBCONF" contains /boot/grub/menu.lst so that's fine too
<allee> raphink: > GRUB.NEW; mv GRUB.new GRUB
<seaLne> raphink: man sed and look at -i
<raphink> allee: do you think I'm crazy ? ;) I have a backup ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> oh ic
<raphink> ok seaLne 
<allee> sed -i need a version depends.  It's a relatively new feature. (Helps backporting ;)
<raphink> ok
<allee> raphink: mhnn  NOOOO.  Don't replace silently.  Keep a copy of whatever was on disk before
<seaLne> use perl -pi -e .... then?
<raphink> where allee ?
<raphink> menu.lst_backup ?
<allee> seaLne: I would suggest > bla.new; mv bla bla.orig; mv bla.new bla
<allee> Is this done in an postinst script?
<allee> then .dpkg-old ;)
<allee> afl
<allee> afk that is
<raphink> ok
<raphink> allee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/442591
<raphink> what do you think?
<raphink> this is a postinst for a package installing splashimages for grub as you can guess ;)
<seaLne> 16 you move the file 17 you try to append to a non existant file
<seaLne> should be a cp?
<raphink> hehe thanks seaLne 
<raphink> you're right ;)
<seaLne> same with 22
<raphink> yeah it's cp of course :)
<raphink> hmm no
<seaLne> are you creating the temp file safely?
<raphink> 22 is fine
<raphink> hehe I guess not 
<raphink> I'll do that 
<seaLne> cp is safer dosen't leave you without one in the event of a problem
<raphink> is that better for the tmp seaLne ? 
<raphink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/442597
<raphink> hmmf it's : 
<raphink> GRUBCONFTMP=`mktmp "$GRUBCONF".new.XXXXXXXX`;
<seaLne> probably, not sure what the recomended way is
<raphink> what do you think allee ?
<allee> mhmm the .dpkg-old is too simple ;)  When you run it the second time your original file is gone :(
<raphink> yes
<allee> so maybe .orig-before-kubuntu-splash.  When this file already exist, don't make a new copy?
<raphink> lol
<raphink> well then I can use .dpkg-old aswell
<raphink> it's not known by any package that I know of
<allee> try locate dpkg-old
<raphink> ok 
<allee> but menu.lst in not part of a package.  So dpkg will never create a .dpkg-old version ;)
<raphink> argh kio-apt won't install
<raphink> grrr
<raphink> I'll have fun with my demerge tool then 
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> apart from that, does it seem ok to you allee ?
<raphink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/442624
<raphink> allee: if dpkg.old files are generated by postinstall scripts like mine, I won't find them in apt
<allee> they are created during conffile upgrades.
<raphink> ok
<allee> yeah. .dpkg-old is save.
<allee> just a bit cheating
<raphink> hehe
<allee> because menu.lst is no conffile
<allee> :)
<raphink> do I have to test if it already exists?
<raphink> well some packages use _backup
<raphink> so I could use that too
<raphink> menu.lst_backup
<allee> yes, otherwise runing the script a second time will override the original
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> that's what happens very often
<raphink> like with the ati driver installer for example
<raphink> if I run it once, it saves to xorg.conf_backup
<raphink> if I run it twice, I lose my original xorg.conf
<raphink> many packages do that
<raphink> and then let's say
<raphink> I have been using my package for quite a time
<allee> ati is a bad example.
<allee> Get the upgrade  right is nontrival.  I guess that's the reason why debian implemented generic conffile handling
<raphink> and the .orig-before-kubuntu-splash has already been created
<raphink> and I want to reset the kubuntu-splash package
<raphink> so I run dpkg-reconfigure on it
<raphink> but I want my current settings to be saved
<allee> cp --backup ?
<raphink> ?
<allee> cp --help
<allee> :)
<raphink> yes 
<raphink> it says archive each destination file
<raphink> I don't know how it archives it
<raphink> I'll try
<allee> one gets x x~ x~1 x~2 etc with each new cp --backup f x
<raphink> ic
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I ran it twice
<raphink> and there's only one ~
<raphink> so it doesn't seem to work
<raphink> it creates the ~ only once
<raphink> and replaces it each time
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> there's no easy solution I guess
<raphink> and crowding the /boot/grub/ folder with lots of saved conffiles is no solution either
<raphink> the user would forget which one he has saved
<raphink> another solution, used sometimes
<raphink> is to name the saved file : .YYYYMMDDHHMMSS
<raphink> but then you can end up with tons of saved files
<raphink> ;)
<allee> cp --backup=t
<allee> then add: cmp $old $new || cp --backup=t   :)
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> or cp $old $old.`date +%y%m%d%H%M%s`
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> that's a bit of brute force
<raphink> but at least then you remember when you saved it ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> maybe %s is not required
<raphink> and stopping at %M might be enough ;)
<raphink> allee ?
<allee> mhm?
<raphink> what do you think of using cp $old $old.`date +%y%m%d%H%M` ?
<raphink> ;)
<allee> well, keep the seconds they don't hurt
<raphink> hehe ok
<raphink> they make it 2 numbers longer ;)
<allee> 'linux' has no 8.3 filename restriction ;)
<raphink> yes that's right
<raphink> but my eyes get tired after a certain amount of numbers in range
<raphink> it's  though
<raphink> that's why it was so long
<raphink> oops
<raphink> I mean \
<raphink> gree
<raphink> % S
<raphink> nah
<raphink> :)
<raphink> does there has to be a prerm?
<allee> I would assume yes
<raphink> what does it have to do?
<allee> can't we use dpkg-divert or update-alternatives instead?
<allee> raphink: revert that the postinst has done 
<raphink> that's not possible I guess
<raphink> unless it removes the splashimage
<raphink> dpkg-divert with what?
<allee> what happens when the splashimage in menu.lst is not found?
<raphink> the package can't generate a menu.lst
<raphink> it adds it int he end of the file
<allee> divert thatever splash image was used in menu.lst
<raphink> hmm
* allee  1st after breezy install was to get rid of the splash stuff in menu.lst
<raphink> hehe
<allee> ah, so make sure your script does not fail when nothing is substituted
<raphink> yes
* allee hides
<raphink> why do you hide ?
<raphink> hmm
<allee> for my coming out as a splash-hater ;)
<raphink> I ran debuild
<raphink> and made the package
<raphink> but it seems the postinstall doesn't run at install
<raphink> ...
<raphink> do I have to add something to debian/rules ?
<raphink> using cdbs
<allee> version are the same?  So there no 'real' update?  
<allee> dpkg-reconfigure
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> how should it be named ?
<raphink> .postinstall 
<raphink> or .postinst ?
<allee> raphink: unpack a tarball, use dh-make  to create a prefill debian/ dir and check the generated examples.  
<allee> there more than only the name of this file!
<raphink> I guess
<raphink> oh yeah I remember that now
<raphink> ok I'll do that
<allee> :)  see /var/lib/dpkg/info/*prerm  for lots of examples
<raphink> thanks
<sebas> Riddell: I'll try (got another machine to upgrade.
<sebas> )
<_Sime_> sebas: I'm trying to release Guidance 0.5.0....
<sebas> Great.
<sebas> Why's that "trying"?
<_Sime_> do the PyKDE packages from breezy work on KDE 3.5???
<sebas> Will test in a bit.
<sebas> I'm about to install it, but can already test it on our workstation at the uni in the meantime.
<_Sime_> ftp and mirrordir don't want to work...
<_Sime_> Firefox 1.5 is coming out today as well. It must be Christmas time!
<sebas> Yeah. :)
<sebas> Already thought that 3.5 and ff are quite close to each other.
<sebas> _Sime_: What about waiting one week with the guidance release and announcing it on the dot?
<sebas> Or is the toolchain to hard to set up to make it worth it?
<sebas> (Just an idea)
<_Sime_> if someone makes packages for breezy then Jan can test out displayconfig.
<_Sime_> in the meantime we can go forward with the changes from Jan.
<_Sime_> I think we can use dapper for most of the testing for displayconfig.
<sebas> We could mark it Yeah, as soon as it's worth installing ... (as in stable enough).
<_Sime_> yeah, once it is stable and working then you can worry about promotion.
<sebas> -" We could mark it "
<sebas> That's fine :)
<_Sime_> (guidance 0.1.0 was 20 nov 2003)
<sebas> .4 from the breezy release still works in kde 3.5, btw.
<sebas> I'm now installing latest svn
<sebas> Riddell: upgrade from breezy now went smoothly, thx.
<Tonio_> has anyone tried to package kaffeine 0.7.1 to see if it is less crashing ?
<Tonio_> a backport could be interesting, because it is certainly the last "very unstable thing" in kubuntu now
<sebas> _Sime_: Which package did I need when this happens:
<sebas> gcc -pthread -shared build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/modules/ixf86misc.o -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lX11 -lXxf86vm -lXext -lXrandr -lXrender -o build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/ixf86misc.so
<sebas> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXxf86vm
<sebas> ?
<_Sime_> libxxf86vm-dev
<sebas> Thanks :)
<sebas> One new warning, my last name has umlauts, should we set encoding to utf-8 or rather write it "ue"?
<sebas> displayconfig buggers out, but that's because I'm running it through nx, should we fix that (in general, if things aren't detected)?
<sebas> Apart from that, it seems to work (little too much debugging output from userconfig)/
<sebas> Ok, I've fixed the warnings and disabled the huge load of debugging output from userconfig.
<_Sime_> sebas: did your name bug out?
<_Sime_> sebas: 3.5 upgrade went well?
<sebas> _Sime_: Only a warning (adding the utf-8 encoding line let that one vanish)
<sebas> The upgrade went well, on two machines yet.
<_Sime_> cool, I'm reading the visual guide to 3.5... cooool
<sebas> Yeah, well prepared release promotion :)
<sebas> Installing all kinds of superkaramba crap via get hot new stuff and removing it without leaving trash on your system is fun :>
<_Sime_> upgrading now.
<sebas> Ok, I fooled you, it sucks and breaks your system. ;-)
<Sime> whoooo shiny 3.5
<sebas> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: excellent :D - kde-devel seems to work now
<Sime> upgrade didn't work so well with KDE running.
<Hobbsee> Sime: do we need to take rc2 repositories out of the sources list?
<Sime> Hobbsee: I didn't have any rc2 repositories
<Hobbsee> ok, so it's just in main
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: breezy or dapper?
<Sime> sebas: displayconfig doesn't want to offer me any resolutions...
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-27
<Hobbsee_> ouch, i found a rather critical bug
<ajmitch> oh?
<Hobbsee_> running a opengl screensaver, out of the standard kubuntu ones, will hardlock your machine after being left for a while
<ajmitch> sounds more like a driver bug
<Hawkwind> Or a hardware issue
<Hobbsee_> worked on edgy.   i think.
<Hobbsee> maybe i never checked that
<Hobbsee> that's kinda why i havent filed a bug yet
<Hobbsee> oh eys, it *sometimes* locks up
<ajmitch> Hawkwind: knowing how Hobbsee treats her hardware, it wouldn't surprise me
* ajmitch wonders if that fan ever did die completely
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: it seems to still live
<ajmitch> amazing
<ajmitch> sounds sick?
* Hobbsee pokes Jucato 
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: poked
* Hawkwind Smacks Hobbsee with her own pointy stick
* Hawkwind Runs
* Hobbsee attacks Hawkwind with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hawkwind> You can't, I ran away 
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> Though I'm sure that stick has magical powers too, so I'm pretty much in a world of trouble regardless
<Hobbsee> exactly.
* Hobbsee has discovered at least one feature in suse that she'd like to see in kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: What feature ?
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: the "type / to search" in the kmenu
<Hobbsee> and then it just greys out all hte menus that dont have it
<Hawkwind> Ah, very nice
<Hawkwind> That new kmenu(forget the name) that some SuSe has is superbly nice
* Hobbsee is of the opinion that that loosk very windows-ey and sucks.
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: i'm sort of trying to upgrade to 10.2 as well, but havent figured out how yet
<Hobbsee> to the rc, that is
<Hawkwind> Ah.  I've never once touched SuSe so I can't help ya there
<Hawkwind> Probably somewhere in YaSt though
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> that appears to be huge though
<Hawkwind> I really should try it out someday just to see
<Hawkwind> If I do though, I want the KDE with that new kmenu.  Might actually make me somewhat like KDE a bit :)
<Hobbsee> i found a vmware image for 10.1 with kde 3.5.4
<Hobbsee> to be honest, i havent seen that much greatness yet
<Hawkwind> Yep.  I have that on my harddrive.  Just never installed it
<Jucato> hm... greatness... :)
<Hobbsee> suse *doesnt* like 256mb of ram
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> on VMWare?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> and i cnat figure out hwo to change it
<Jucato> vmware player?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if you can find a .vmx file for the vm image, try to edit it. there's a line there with something like: memsize = "512"
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> np :)
<Hawkwind> You can change the settings in the menus too 
<Hawkwind> No need to edit the file
<Jucato> Hawkwind: on vmware-player?
<Jucato> iirc, vmware-player doesn't have a menu for that
<Hawkwind> Ah, maybe not in player
<Hobbsee> suse doesnt seem to want to update - keeps freezing
<Hobbsee> sebas: you around?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: sebas is at a meeting and they are probably on a lunch break
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ah right.  pity
<\sh> moins
<Hobbsee> hey \sh
<kwwii> hi \sh
<Hobbsee> kwwii: feel like fixing guidance-power-manager?  :P
* Hobbsee just wants it to work again so she stops running otu of battery power by accident
* \sh is fighting with ldap
<\sh> sudo-ldap integration is quite nice...when it works ;)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I fixed the icons already :p
<Hobbsee> haha.  when it works
<Hobbsee> kwwii: yes, but now it does not run.  you could fix that too?  :)
<kwwii> let me check my schedule ;-)
<\sh> hobbsee: actually it works...right now, I'm introducing a new group for doing some build server stuff
<kwwii> ohhh, sorry...no time
<Hobbsee> \sh: yay!
* Hobbsee attacks kwwii with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> that *wasnt* the correct answer :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: plan is, to introduce a ready to use ldap server solution for Ubuntu/Kubuntu for enterprise deployment
<Hobbsee> \sh: nice :)
<imbrandon> \sh: working with the #ubuntu-directory guys ?>
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<imbrandon> ok got to run yall, cya in a few hours
<\sh> imbrandon: that's an option I have to think about ;) but yes ;)
<kwwii> hi imbrandon
<kwwii> Hobbsee: that better be one long stick to reach me here in germany :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii: it reaches montreal too, so it'll reach you, yes.
* Hobbsee wishes she knew python
<Jucato> who's python? :P
<kwwii> :-)
<Jucato> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> howdy Jucato
* Jucato is a bit (maybe more than a bit) excited about UbuntuOpenWeek...
<Jucato> 3 more hours
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, sucky timezones..
<Jucato> I'm changing my timezone temporarily for a week :)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee isnt
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> looks like sabdfl made another blog post
<Jucato> too bad I can't be around for the Fresher's day :(
<pip> Hello
<pip> i set a folder to be a shared folder ,and running samba server and I can see others's sharing folders in my LAN with Konqueror as well as my sharing folder but I CAN"T open my sharing folder why ?
<gnomefreak> on planet?
<pip> I just want others in my LAN can use my data as if they use their local data
<pip> when I open my sharing folder through Konqueror ,it says "the folder does not exist "
<pip> so weird
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, on planet
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: two, in fact
<gnomefreak> reading it
<pip> anything settings wrong ?
<gnomefreak> has to figure out how to get my hackergotchi like everyone elses :( and a need a better pic
<pip> other windows PC can't see my sharing folder,but I can see theirs'
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<pip> Hobbsee: Hi
<Hobbsee> heya pip
<pip> Hobbsee: do you use samba ?
<Hobbsee> occasionally.
<pip> Hobbsee: my konqueror is strange ,I can see other's (windows PC) sharing folders in Konqueror but I can not open my sharing folders
<pip> why I think the settings of share folder is right
<Hobbsee> no idea.  i think i've seen that though
<sebas> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> sebas: heya.  did you know that guidance-power-manager is broken under feisty?  i was hoping that someone would fix ti, and it seems like you wrote the original code
<sebas> What does "broken" mean?
<sebas> Something with missing icons? (That I know)
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py", line 39, in ?
<Hobbsee>     from qt import QLabel
<Hobbsee> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initqt)
<Hobbsee> sebas: ^
<sebas> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> sebas: new python-qt4 did that
<sebas> What does kcmshell userconfig (for example) say?
<sebas> Is it broken in the same way?
<sebas> It doesn't look like something specific to powermanager though
<Hobbsee> Pythonize constructor -- pid = 7653
<Hobbsee> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.4/userconfig.py", line 19, in ?
<Hobbsee>     from qt import *
<Hobbsee> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initqt)
<Hobbsee> error: ***failed to import module
<Hobbsee> and that gives an error anyway, as if it's nto found
<Hobbsee> so yes
<sebas> Can you start a python shell (simply with "python") and then do "import qt"?
<Hobbsee> >>> import qt
<Hobbsee> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Hobbsee>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<Hobbsee> ImportError: dynamic module does not define init function (initqt)
<Hobbsee> same thing
* Hobbsee just hasnt appeared to notice it for any other apps
<sebas> Right, I've not really an idea (nor the time right now) to have a look at that
<sebas> I'm in the middle of a 4 day meeting
<Hobbsee> oh right, sorry :(
<Hobbsee> thought it was specific to g-p-m
<Hobbsee> sebas: enjoy your meeting :)
<sebas> No problem. I wouldn't pong if I really couldn't afford the time (and I'd like to see it fixed as well)
<sebas> Hehe, right ... thanks!
* Hobbsee keeps runnign out of battery power dammit!
<Hobbsee> fabo: ping?
<Hobbsee> fabo: were you going to push transkode to debian?
* Hobbsee pushes icecc-monitor through as well, and archives that off revu
* Hobbsee presumes nixternal can request a sync for chinput
* DaSkreech reads that as chin-put
<allee> heh, kubuntu/mEDUXa for 325000 users: http://dot.kde.org/1164320348/
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian.  today is revu day.
<bddebian> Ack..  Hi Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: imbrandon do you know if there some works on kaffeine?
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: tonio did for a while
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: thanks :), I just found kaffeine-0.8.3 out
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: nice!  packaged it yet?  :P
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: haven't yet, if tonio_ has no time now, I can do it  :)
<Hobbsee> go for it
<Hobbsee> i think
<freeflying_> :)
<fabo> Hobbsee: i must fix an issue with transkode
<Hobbsee> fabo: okay.  want me to archive the copy on REVU, you upload it to debian, then sync it across to ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> fabo: i dealt with the mess that was icecc-monitor, btw
<Hobbsee> fabo: we now sync that straight from debian
<fabo> Hobbsee: and i've already done kaffeine
<fabo> Hobbsee: k, you can archive the copy on REVU
<Hobbsee> oh cool.
<Hobbsee> pity freeflying left..
* Hobbsee nukes it
<fabo> i've got strigi too pending ... 0.3.10 must be released today
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> going to fix that linda error at the same time, i presume?
<fabo> yes :)
<Hobbsee> may as well have it fixed in both distributions :)
<fabo> kwlan 0.5.7 pending also :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<kwwii> mhb: ping?
<mhb> kwwii: hi
<mhb> hi everyone else, too
<Jucato> hi mhb :)
<DaSkreech> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> hey mdz
<Hobbsee> hey mhb
<mdz> morning
<Hobbsee> mhb: how well do dist-upgrades work between edgy and feisty?  or dont i want to know?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: maybe they could set up a sort of testing day to test dist-upgrades, just for a reference point. Because we get updates in feisty almost daily, it would be hard to say that it works, but tomorrow it doesn't
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true.  however, Riddell isnt around this week
<Jucato> yeah. so probably next week
<Jucato> dist-upgrade wasn't problematic a few days ago when I upgraded in vmware, btw
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: just checking can't you just mute users giving problems in #ubuntu-classroom
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yep, already done that to one
* Jucato has a hard time monitoring both channels...
<mhb> Hobbsee: I haven't tested it yet, going to start in December (i.e. after Herd CD 1)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm trying to paste questions - it's not easy!
<Jucato> I know...
<Jucato> getting chaotic again in there...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep.  not many decent questions now either
<Jucato> I'm having a hard time distinguishing which answers are "authoritative"...
<Hobbsee> anyone with a cloak, or who's a dev.
<Jucato> heh. I have to do a lot of /whois later when I try to make the transcripts
<Hobbsee> heh
<mhb> hmm ... can somebody guess how soon the next kubuntu meeting will be?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> whenever we set one
<Hobbsee> mhb: add stuff to the agenda, and we'll have one when riddell gets back, or sometime after
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's not that important, I just wanted to try to apply for the Kubuntu membership
<Hobbsee> mhb: fun :)
<allee> Anyone knows if someone works on merging Tonios digikam/showfoto split from 0.8.2 to 0.9-rc1?
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> mhb: carlosg was looking for you in #oxygen
<Lure> imbrandon: you session is now?
<Lure> s/you/your/
<fdoving> Jucato: good question :)
<fdoving> tvtime. bbl.
<Jucato> fdoving: hehe :)
* Jucato hopes imbrandon won't kill him later :)
* gnomefreak hasnt gotten to him with my questions yet but i wont ask them in class. too many questions that way
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> I just wanted somethings to be out in public, something I can "quote" when people harass me :P
* jdong prepares to blame Jucato for pending flash breakage :D
<Jucato> lol
* crimsun removes his flash highlight as well.
<jdong> crimsun: sheesh you have a highlight on everything
<jdong> alsa
<jdong> kernel
<jdong> pancakes
<Jucato> rofl
<crimsun> I'm going to alsa your kernel into a pancake for feisty, yes.
<Jucato> hehehe
<jdong> Jucato: might wanna stick "DEBIAN_FRONTEND="interactive" dpkg --configure -a" in klippy :)
<crimsun> added to ignore list
<Jucato> :P
<jdong> crimsun: poke :)
* jdong adds hunting down new beryl repos to his todo list
<DaSkreech> new?
<DaSkreech>  the old ones got nuked?
<jdong> DaSkreech: the mirror I'm using is giving me http/500
<DaSkreech> ask in #ubuntu-xgl if it's temporary
<DaSkreech> The server was in iraq or something
<nixternal> QUESTION: What should I get my mom for Christmas?
<nixternal> lets see you answer that one imbrandon ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ubuntu pc
<nixternal> did that months ago
<Hawkwind> nixternal: The winning lottery ticket
<gnomefreak> can never have too many ubuntu pcs :)
<nixternal> ya right, the winning lottery ticket is mine
<gnomefreak> oh i forgot to check my numbers for sat
<Hawkwind> nixternal: I do hope you'd share, atleast with your mom :)
<nixternal> as i did too
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> i will share with KDE and Kubuntu first, mom is second, or third depending on the order
<nixternal> shoot, mom is fourth, forgot about me
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> actually, kde and kubuntu would be second and third..im definitely first
<jdong> nixternal: you want in on my black friday stash? ;-)
<jdong> nixternal: I actually have a 32" LCD HDTV I don't really care much for
<nixternal> grrr
<jdong> getting all the freakin HDMI whatnot cables is more expensive than the TV :)
<nixternal> i don't want to hear about black friday ever again
<nixternal> black friday was almost black eye friday..to many crazy people with a thump wish
<nixternal> the scroll wheels on the new microsoft mice...are by far the greatest invention ever known to man
<jdong> nixternal: no way, the saitek eclipse is :)
<nixternal> i messed with that..but the smoothness of the new ms mice...omg awesome
<nixternal> no more clickity clickity feeling with the scroll wheel..it is smooth...almost feels like it should be broke it is so good
<DaSkreech> Jucato: are you really still awake?
<Jucato> of course
<Jucato> dang, konvi just crashed...
<ryanakca> hmm... can you use Qt in python?
* ryanakca thinks so...
<Lure> ryanakca: PyQt
<ryanakca> but I don't want to end up having learned python but not being able to use it :)
<ryanakca> good
<ryanakca> Lure: got a link?
<ryanakca> nevermind, I'll google it :)
<Lure> http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/pyqt/
<Lure> http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/pykde/
<ryanakca> thanks
<ryanakca> The cost of a commercial PyQt license for a single developer is 350 (UK Pounds Sterling).
<ryanakca> @.@
<ryanakca> Erm... I take it that doesn't apply to open source developpers?
<Lure> ryanakca: yep - free for opensource
<Lure> ryanakca: same as qt
<ryanakca> phew
<ryanakca> that comes out to about 800$ CAD, more than I make in a year...
<lotusleaf> Hi, I hope this is the correct place to ask this, I tried #ubuntu-motu several days ago but received no response. When I try to install "kdar" in Kubuntu Edgy, I receive the following message: "kdar:  Depends: libdar3c2a  but it is not installable" I noticed on the Ubuntu Forums someone else posted about this previously. Are there any plans for libdar3c2a to be available in Edgy? Thanks for reading
<ryanakca> lotusleaf: maybe ask in #kubuntu ?
<ryanakca> nevermind :)
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: thx, I think I asked there, too but received no response
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: actually, yes, I did several times for an hour or two
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: but with no response ;) So this is my final attempt
<ryanakca> lotusleaf: why not just package it yourself? and is kdar from a 3rd party repo? or is it in main/universe/multiverse
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: I believe kdar is in universe, I think.
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: well, I've thought of that, but this package was in dapper, and it's a pretty important one so I was curious why it wasn't in Edgy
<ryanakca> lotusleaf: odd, I would file a bug against it in launchpad...
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: thanks, I'll look into that =)
<ryanakca> libdar64-4 and libdar-dev are available in the repos...
<ryanakca> but that's probably not the same thing as libdar3c2a...
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: yup & nope libdar has a different version for libdar64 :) but thx for checking
<ryanakca> ah
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: would I file this bug under a new product "kdar" or "libdar3c2a" ?
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: it would be my first time on launchpad ;)
<ryanakca> oh... I think it would be kdar
<lotusleaf> k thx
<lotusleaf> :)
<ryanakca> dunno though
<allee> lotusleaf: I assume that kdar just needs a rebuild.  c2a reminds on an old migration in debian.
<lotusleaf> allee: thanks, so should I hold off posting to launchpad?
<allee> lotusleaf: no
<lotusleaf> allee: ok, thanks =)
<allee> but if you're insterested in a quick&dirty solution:  sudo -i apt-get build-dep kdar; fakeroot apt-get -b source kdar; sudo dpkg -i kdar*.deb
<fdoving> nite all.
<allee> fdoving: nite
<lotusleaf> allee: thx & gnite
<lotusleaf> I get the message "
<lotusleaf> "KDar does not use Malone as its bug tracker." on launchpad
<lotusleaf> ryanakca: should I select "Bugs are tracked in Malone" for this new product?
<allee> lotusleaf: you used the wrong links.   But I just saw it's already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdar/+bug/62699
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62699 in kdar "[edgy]  wrong dependencies in kdar" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<allee> lotusleaf: feel free to add a comment and ask when it get's fixed in edgy ;)
<lotusleaf> allee: oh, thanks very much =) ok, so I made kdar as product, did I make mistake and need to remove it?
<lotusleaf> https://launchpad.net/products/kdar/
<allee> lotusleaf: if you can yes ;)
<lotusleaf> thx :)
<allee> lotusleaf: you need to use product ubuntu then pkgs kdar
<lotusleaf> allee: =) thx
<allee> lotusleaf: lauchpad can be a monster, I know ;)
<lotusleaf> allee: hehe, it's not bad, just my first time
<lotusleaf> ok, I confirmed the issue thanks again ryanakca and allee
<ryanakca> np lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> :)
<lotusleaf> ah, ha! it turns out I was correct in making https://launchpad.net/products/kdar after all
<DaSkreech> Congrats
<lotusleaf> now to find others to help confirm bug 62699 ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62699 in kdar "[edgy]  wrong dependencies in kdar" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62699
<allee> lotusleaf: why was it right to create kdar product?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-28
<lotusleaf> allee: <lifeless> its appropriate to have both, so that we can report on things like 'a new upstream release has happened but is not in the distro'
<lotusleaf> <lifeless> not at all. How can we make it more clear that we want this ?
<lotusleaf> <lifeless> and to answer the question, yes, each package should be listed twice - once in the distro, and once in products
<allee> uhm, feel free to fill the product gap ;)
<lotusleaf> heh ;)
<allee> lotusleaf: did you ping motus to trigger a rebuild?
<lotusleaf> allee: eh?
<lotusleaf> allee: ah! thx for confirming it, too! :) :)
<allee> lotusleaf: it's a clear and simple bug.  /join #ubuntu-motu
<lotusleaf> allee: thx ok
<allee> oh that should have been two line ;)
<lotusleaf> allee: heh, I mentioned it in there a few days ago, no response
<lotusleaf> allee: same with #kubuntu, I tried in #kubuntu every 30 minutes for a few hours
<allee> lotusleaf: I've added kubuntu-team to kdar bug subsciptor.  So hopefully such bug don't slip through unnoticed in the future
<lotusleaf> allee: awesome, thanks! :)
<Tonio__> hey
<DaSkreech> hi
<allee> hi Tonio_
<allee> Tonio_: are you the kdar expert? ;)
<Tonio_> allee: don't think so :)
<allee> Tonio_: k
<Tonio_> allee: and unfortunatelly I'm not available today and tomorrow (gf gave me stuff to do to help in her job :'()
<Tonio_> one more day and I'm done.......
<allee> Tonio_: gf have always lot of work for bf :)
<Tonio_> allee: sadly yes....
<DaSkreech> does it work the other way?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: sometimes yes........
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> That's ok then
<allee> nite
<Hobbsee|Remote> lotusleaf: dar is just a mess.  i'll have to look at it again
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee|Remote: hi, okay, thank you very much for the notice, I appreciate it. =)
<lotusleaf> allee: and thank you very much for your attention to this =)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: however, i will look again.  i believe the later versions of dar didnt actually build at all.
<DaSkreech> Hi Hobbsee|Remote
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee thanks =)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ^
<ryanakca> hmmm?
<ryanakca> ah
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: @ the kdar stuff
<ryanakca> yeah
* Hobbsee looks to fix it on feisty first
* ryanakca wonders if that kdepim gpg bug is fixed
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i thought someone fixed it.  it got marked as released
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca will check later
* ryanakca gets back to learning python
* ryanakca ditched C++... too complicated for my poor little brain
* Hobbsee doesnt mind c++ so far - but it is pedantic
<ryanakca> pedantic?
<ryanakca> english please?
<Hobbsee> um...as in, it'll whinge about every single syntax error you put on
<Hobbsee> *in
<Hawkwind> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B2GGGL_en___US177&q=define%3Apedantic
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> thanks
<imbrandon> Tonio_: !!
<imbrandon> heya all
<Hawkwind> google.com and typing  define:your-word is an amazing thing :)
<Tonio_> hey imbrandon :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: not available today still.... neither tomorrow, too much external stuff
<imbrandon> man i was sooo lagging on irc from work today
<imbrandon> Tonio_: thats ok, me either
<Tonio_> imbrandon: but we have to make a point on the todo on thursday probably
<ajmitch> hey imbrandon
<Tonio_> I have plenty of things pending.......
<imbrandon> i'll be busy pretty much all this week
<Tonio_> hi ajmitch
<imbrandon> Tonio_: great thursday will be fine
<ajmitch> hi Tonio_
* Hobbsee waves to Tonio_ 
<ajmitch> & Hobbsee
<imbrandon> heay ajmitch
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> & all others :)
<Tonio_> yo Hobbsee
<Tonio_> imbrandon: there is a bunch of issues with python/debhelper
<imbrandon> man i figured out ssh into my home computers suck, i dont see how you all ( Hobbsee and others used/use it )
<imbrandon> Tonio_: i noticed
<Tonio_> most pykde apps fail to build because of pycheck
<ajmitch> imbrandon: works ok for me :)
<Tonio_> that's the reason I didn't upload guidance at the moment.... I have to investigate further but no time for this now.... would be cool if we can fix that before Riddell comes back
<imbrandon> ajmitch: well it normaly does for me too , but today i was lagging sooo bad, like 1 to 2 seconds between letter typing and showing up
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's gotten worse recently.  worse lag
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I didn't notice any issues with ssh on client or server side
<ajmitch> imbrandon: that does get painful
<imbrandon> ahhhhh GAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes please, i keep forgetting my power isnt turned on :P
<ajmitch> gah to you too
<imbrandon> someone has bittorrent seeds running on the network
<ajmitch> hah
* imbrandon growles
<ajmitch> yeah, I usually find that if something is lagging
<ajmitch> that's when I pull out iptables & limit them to dialup speed or worse
<imbrandon> zomg , it was my MOM !!
* imbrandon starts to set firewall rules starting NOW
<ajmitch> the limit module for iptables is great
<imbrandon> dude that soo sucked today at work, i wish i would have known then, i would have disconnected it from the network
<Tonio_> ajmitch: yep works nice, but is quite limited since it only plays with protocols + port
<imbrandon> i'm glad for the saturday session i'll be home and thus no lagg, maybe i can sounds more coherant
<imbrandon> there was soo many typo's i dident catch untill after i had sent the message because of the lag, normaly i dont care, but for something like that i try to check
<Tonio_> would be nice to be able to do stuff like a packetshipper can do with iptable ;)
<imbrandon> ajmitch: btw thanks for the kind words today :)
<Tonio_> s/packetshipper/packetshaper
<Tonio_> of course....
<imbrandon> dude my new job soo rocks anyhow, all i do it watch mrtg graphs of rack temps, make a round throughout the DC once every 3 hours and thenanswer 4 or 5 emails a day
<imbrandon> ajmitch: ^
<imbrandon> its like the lazy techs dream hehe
<imbrandon> i mean i'm sure it /can/ be hetic if something goes wrong, but on avg , it looks pretty sweet
<freeflying> morning all
<imbrandon> moins freeflying
<Tonio_> imbrandon: got a new job finally ?
<robotgeek> imbrandon: i could not catch your entire presentation, i was a work :)
<imbrandon> robotgeek: amazingly i was too LOL
<imbrandon> robotgeek: i will have another ( better ) one saturday
<imbrandon> *hopes*
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: ah yes, that's right.  it's because kdar doesnt actually build anymore, due to a libdar library error.  on 2.0.6 anyway, there's a 2.0.7
<robotgeek> imbrandon: cool. will catch that one, hopefully
<Hobbsee> allee: kdar 2.0.6 doesnt build in edgy, fyi
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee ah so will this mean a bump to 2.0.7 for the edgy version? :-)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: depends if *that* builds.
<Hobbsee> i dont really want to, but i may well have to
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee :)
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee feel free to @lart me at your leisure when this is over with ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: nah, i had forgotten about it, it's oaky
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee :) I appreciate all parties involved taking a gander at it
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: 2.0.7 doesnt fix it either.
<lotusleaf> !
<Hobbsee> hopefully it will be fixed when dar releases 2.4.0
* lotusleaf dies
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: slight problem that kdar doesnt actually build with any later versions of dar :P
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee :) should someone contact the developers of *dar ?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee k, again, thanks for checking all this out =)
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: doesnt even build with the latest kdar.
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee how very bizzare!
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: yeah...
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: and i dont want to even think about putting the development version of dar in.
<Hobbsee> so i think it'll just have to wait
<lotusleaf> ;_;
<lotusleaf> baby jesus cry!
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee didn't allee say it was fscked in fawn too, or therebouts?
<ryanakca> hmm... since nobody seems to know in #kubuntu... Why did the keyboard layouts in System Settings disappear / cease to exist?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: that's where i tested it
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it's there.  somewhere...iirc
<lotusleaf> hmm
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it's under regional and language
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: SysSet, Regional & Language, Keyboard Layout... the tab to access it is still there, except that when you get to it, the layouts aren't there
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee it's in universe, right, do some universe packages get cvs builds?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ahhhh
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: sometimes
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: want a screenshot?
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee worth considering?
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee just to have it working at all?
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: i checked the snapshot.   that doesnt work
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes please
<lotusleaf> Hobbsee wow, I'm scrounging around on the sf talk about it
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: ie, it doesnt seem to build with the versoin of dar
<lotusleaf> ya
<lotusleaf> one post "Yes, kdar-2.0.7 does not compile with dar-3 and it never will. Use dar-2.x or wait for kdar-3.x, which should be at least several months away."
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/nomorelayouts.png
<lotusleaf> 2006-04-03
<Hobbsee> lotusleaf: ahhh.
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ show dar | grep Version
<Hobbsee> Version: 2.3.2-1
<lotusleaf> dar devel is  2.4.0
* jdong ponders if Feisty should sport KTorrent 2.1 development releases....
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I remember seeing someone else with that problem in #kubuntu a couple of days ago as well
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'm not surprised
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: 403'd
<Hobbsee> jdong: why not?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, it's in main
<jdong>  Hobbsee: upstream is on a pretty unpredictable release cycle that mixes serious bugfixes with crackpot new features, etc etc etc :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: heh.   true that
<jdong> Hobbsee: to be perfectly honest I don't know if they'll release a stable 2.1+ series before feisty comes out
<jdong> but at the same time, 2.0.3 has some nagging bugs that upstream will no longer fix
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: oh, lol, just a sec
<jdong> maybe later when a more stable beta is released
<jdong> from ktorrent's forums, 2.1 beta is still not as stable as 2.0.3
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: go 'head
<jdong> (mainly because they decided to include that random web interface that is causing all kinds of crashes)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: does that occur on a new profile?  i cant reproduce that (feisty)
<Hobbsee> jdong: ahhh :(
<ajmitch> jdong: yay for upstreams that just go on feature-adding binges
<ajmitch> & never have a real stable release
<jdong> lol
<jdong> ajmitch: it's wonderful isn't it :)
<jdong> ajmitch: especially now that cherry-picking fixes from SVN is no longer practical
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: should I get a new 20" LCD panel?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yes, why not?
<jdong> I've got a 32" LCD HDTV I'm using as a makeshift monitor
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: $549 NZD for a 20" panel that does 1680x1050
<ajmitch> I'm quite tempted
<jdong> sadly until I stop being cheap (i.e. purchase HDMI->DVI converter cables) I can only do 1280x1024
<jdong> anyone want to purchase a LCD HDTV for >$400 USD?
<ajmitch> or one that does 1600x1200, might be a better option
<ajmitch> nope
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: nice!
<ajmitch> yeah, it'll go well for dual-head with the 21" CRT I have
<ajmitch> will free up the 17" CRT for the old box which I want to use for some other hacking
<ajmitch> 3200x1200 desktop will be nice
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: sorry, creating a new session caused my computer to go KRASH!... but yes, I can reproduce it on a new account
* ryanakca has 1024x1028/1028x1024 (whichever one it is)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: interesting....
* ajmitch has plenty of money on the credit card for it, might as well...
* Hobbsee has 1280x800
<Hobbsee> yes, but do you have money to *pay* said credit card?  *g*
<ryanakca> edgy, btw
<Hobbsee> yeah, i figured
<Hobbsee> edgy's old, upgrade to feisty :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it's in credit by about $1100, actually
<ryanakca> last I heard, it was terribly unstable
<ajmitch> so yes
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: yay!
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: well, every once in a while something *major* breaks :P
<ajmitch> & only a week until I get paid next
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: lol
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: well, when I can use my console, kopete, konversation, python, firefox, mysql, apache2, mysql, php, KDE, konqueror, (need I go on), tell me :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: meet a dual boot :P
<ryanakca> I have one computer... that's plugged in... and it plays the role of server and desktop
<Hobbsee> ha
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: but that means I wouldn't have 200gb all to edgy anymore
<Hobbsee> *ah
<Hobbsee> yes, and?
<ryanakca> dunno
* ryanakca thinks he should go out, by an ethernet cable, install freebsd on my old 386 and setup my server on it...
* ryanakca suddenly remembers that he's terribly sick and needs to go to bed
* ryanakca coughs an exagerated cough (shhh.. it was convincing!)
* ajmitch hits submit
<ajmitch> ok, should get a new monitor soonish
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: in the morning, should I submit that as a bug?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ryanakca> kk
<Hobbsee> then you can go triage all hte other bugs :P
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I thought you didn't want me to do that because it spamed your inbox?
* ryanakca rubs his still bruised side
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> I was just about to go to bed :)
<Hobbsee> smart
<Jucato> so I can stay up late tonight again
* freeflying upgraded and uploading kerry-0.2
<Hobbsee> yay, netsplit
<freeflying> anyone has a ppc machine would like test kerry-0.2 for me
<freeflying> http://192.168.0.230/~freeflying/packages/feisty/kerry/
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure that URL is invalid for most of us
<crimsun> (most ISPs drop 192.168/16)
<freeflying> crimsun: sorry
<freeflying> http://211.54.174.45/~freeflying/packages/feisty/kerry/
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying_> raphink: robotgee1: arounds?
<raphink> yep
<freeflying_> raphink: would u like test kerry-0.2 on ppc? :)
<raphink> why not
<freeflying_> http://211.154.174.45/~freeflying/packages/feisty/kerry/
<freeflying_> it works well with pbuilder on x86 :)
<raphink> wait
<raphink> I'm a bit busy
<raphink> but I'll test
<bddebian> Heya
<freeflying_> raphink: thanks, if it's ok on ppc, i'd upload :)
<freeflying_> bddebian: hi
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya freeflying, Jucato
<lotusleaf> https://launchpad.net/products/kdar confirmed bug in ubuntu and ubuntu edgy, but listed as unconfirmed in upstream, can this be listed as confirmed by someone please?
<plerk> imbarndon
<plerk> are you here?
<mhb> hi all
<Lure> hi mhb
<seele> mhb: ping
<Jucato> hi seele :)
<seele> hallo
<mhb> seele: here
<seele> mhb: did you catch my blog entry about grub use cases and default configs?
<mhb> seele: missed it
<seele> mhb: http://weblog.obso1337.org/2006/grub-user-interface-the-early-stages/
<seele> all the comments are answering a few questions i asked.. particularly what options they tend to change if they change any at all
<mhb> cool
<mhb> seele: I have to get away now, sorry ... thanks for the blog entry and everything
<mhb> seele: I'll ping you tomorrow (or when I get back)
<seele> no problem
<seele> i have some papers to write because its end of semester so i probably wont do much work on this for a week or two
<toma> Lure: ping
<jpatrick> everyone still alive?
<outime> Hi developers
<jpatrick> anyone*
<outime> Hmm, jpatrick, none
<mhb> I'm here (again)
<outime> Well... I try to explain. jpatrick say me that I can help the Kubuntu team with translate english to spanish, and make some documentation
<outime> right?
<DaSkreech> I would suspect so :)
<mhb> outime: sure you can, but this is not the best channel for that
<mhb> outime: (maybe for documentation, but not for translation)
<outime> jpatrick, ouch ?
<outime> He says me that this is the channel
<outime> but it's ok
<jpatrick> mhb: I just pointed him to this channel
<DaSkreech> Good :)
<mhb> outime: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-es
<outime> Joining :-P, thanks
<mhb> outime: this team has the rights to translate ubuntu (and Kubuntu) into Spanish
<outime> Subscription request pending approval.
<outime> Perfect mhb, thanks for help
<mhb> outime: you can check their page, they may have some more info
<mhb> outime: wiki page or something
<outime> mhb, for example
<mhb> outime: when they accept you, there will surely be someone who cares about Kubuntu translations
<outime> there are some people who send invitation one year ago
<outime> I can wait, but one year...
<jpatrick> outime: you have to make them know you exist
<outime> Carlos (here, in Freenode) is on, and is the administrator
<outime> I go to talk with him
<outime> Well, is away, maybe after
<Lure> toma: pong
<toma> Lure: did you try an updated mailody ?
<Lure> toma: sorry, no - did not have time last days :-(
<toma> okay
<Lure> toma: problem is that I do not have vpn working, so I can only test at work and I do not have much time there :-(
<toma> allright
<toma> Lure: i'll probably do a RC2 which is still broken for you then
<Lure> toma: I hope I will find more time in next weeks, as I would like to help with mailody
<Lure> toma: will try RC2 next week and let you know - I am traveling this week
<toma> Lure: ok, thanks
<Lure> toma: btw, great work on mailody in short time
<toma> ;-)
<DaSkreech> Oh that's you?
<toma> yep
<DaSkreech> well done
<toma> DaSkreech: thanks, did you try it?
<DaSkreech> No been following the svn commits on it
<Lure> http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2006/11/distributor-patches.html
<mhb> Lure: it's ubuntu's fault? Debian patches not involved?
<Lure> mhb: not sure, just seen it abd posted link for somebody with more knowledge of kpdf/cups packages
<mhb> Lure: oh. it's not me, sadly
<jdong> are we any closer to the mystery of the 60-fold DPMS timeout?
<jdong> or should I continue writing python infinite loops to monitor xset -q output? :D
<toma> s60 fold dpms timeout?
<jdong> toma: yes... whatever DPMS timeout you set, on next login it's 60-fold
<jdong> toma: I set 120, it turns out to be 7200
<jdong> I would give you a LP bug #, but it would appear like the mighty proprietary beast is down right now
<jdong> bug 65791
<toma> jdong: ah okay.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in kde-guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<jdong> it's quite an irritating regression from Dapper for laptop users
<toma> jdong: ah, need to keep an eye on that
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-29
<jdong> is there a way to check if the screen is locked
<jdong> either through shell or python?
<jdong> or screensaver is active
<Lathiat> gnome-screensaver-command -q
<Lathiat> jdong:
<jdong> does that work in KDE?
<Lathiat> no
<jdong> oh
<jdong> any kde equivalent?
<Lathiat> not sure
<jdong> I'd assume it'd be through dcop?
<Lathiat> theres probably a DCOP interface
<Lathiat> :)
<jdong> gee
<jdong> where's dcop.google.com?
<Lathiat> heh
<Jucato> kdcop?
<jdong> dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface isBlanked
<jdong> perfect
<Jucato> :)
* jdong continues tweaking his dpms timeout workaround
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee_> grrr.
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> right.
<Jucato> :)
<ryanakca> anybody know where I could get the source of some python KDE apps? I think some of the ones that were coded for kubuntu are pyqt...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: guidance-power-manager is in pyqt
<ryanakca> kk...
* ryanakca apt-get sources it :)
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> pretty sure it is
<ryanakca> yeah, it is, I think
* ryanakca wants some example source code in front of him... so that I can see how this stuff I'm reading is used
<Hobbsee> smart
<ryanakca> hmm... I get the "import" stuff... but after that... looks like giberrish... "self._initBrightness()" doesn't tell me anything...
<robotgeek> ryanakca: classes :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what are you reading?
<ryanakca> http://diveintopython.org/power_of_introspection/index.html
<robotgeek> a byte of python is also a good read, i think
<Hobbsee> ah yes...
<ryanakca> and it's not very good... http://www.hetland.org/python/instant-hacking.php   was better than it is
<Hobbsee> that's what i've read part of
* ryanakca thinks he's going to go out and get himself O'Reilly's Learning Python...;
<ryanakca> O'Reilly usually has good books :)
* Hobbsee bookmarks that too
* ryanakca grew on that hetland's stuff and ended up with http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/websvn/filedetails.php?repname=Learn+Python&path=%2Fmyproject%2Ftrunk%2Farea.py&rev=0&sc=0
<ryanakca> my first program... even though it's quite simple, compared to some of the stuff I'm looking at :D
<ryanakca> robotgeek: it is...
<robotgeek> ryanakca: you should probably make that a function
<ryanakca> make what?
<robotgeek> sec
<Hobbsee> way cool
* Hobbsee likes hte way python seems to handle a cout and cin
<ryanakca> cout/cin... C++'s console out... and in?
<ryanakca> or something else?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ryanakca> kk.. *finds C++ too confusing at the moment* that's why I settled with python :D
<robotgeek> ryanakca: ah, i see that you have put the new teritiary operator to good use
<ryanakca> I'll probably look at C++ again sometime down the road :)
<ryanakca> teritary operator?
<ryanakca> that last input for running... the y/n ?
<robotgeek> yes
<robotgeek> if i am getting that correctly :)
<robotgeek> guessing ,err
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca is starting to get hooked on the bad habbit of one-liners :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> awesome!
<Hobbsee> http://www.smh.com.au/news/wireless--broadband/nsw-to-roll-out-free-wifi-service/2006/11/29/1164476252715.html
<robotgeek> http://rafb.net/paste/results/q9d6z337.html ryanakca
<ryanakca> and substitute "blah" with my code?
<robotgeek> ryanakca: yeah, i am still on python 2.4 :)
<ryanakca> lol
<robotgeek> ryanakca: if you do it this way, you can have a cheap unit test thing
<ryanakca> sudo apt-get install python2.5
<ryanakca> unit test thing... that's for...
<ryanakca> only runs when __name__ = __main__
<ryanakca> but the point of that is...
<robotgeek> ryanakca: well, you can call this from another fucntion from file
<robotgeek> ryanakca: like "from myfile import vareac"
<ryanakca> ah, sweet :)
* ryanakca will do that
<ryanakca> g'night :)
<robotgeek> night ryanakca
<freeflying> imbrandon: ping
<nixternal> I have started the release pages for the Kubuntu 7.04 releases. Anything new and exciting to put, please highlight me with the information - try to provide links if at all possible. Thanks everyone!
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu
* Hobbsee waves to all
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> Jucato!!!
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> bug 70991, known issue?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70991 in kdeartwork "Disabling energy saving of monitor; changes the normal screensaver to a e.g. blank screen or a screen with an X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70991
<Jucato> ey there goes your clone! :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+oo Hobbsee Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee_ was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> interesting.....
* Jucato waits
<Jucato> ah no more
<Hobbsee> oh is *that* my ip today?  weird ip
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Herd1?
<DaSkreech> Seriously?
<Hobbsee> herd 1 freeze is on now, yes
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> for main
<Jucato> oh
* Hobbsee wishes that qlabel/python-qt4 bug was fixed.
<Jucato> for a moment there, I just read Herd as Hurd :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> That would have been an uncomfortable moment :)
<Jucato> QUESTION: is Hobbsee really the Queen of the Universe (QOTU)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> I just put that question in queue :)
<crimsun> err, well, there's no King of the Universe, so no...
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> if she were queen, instead of a scepter, she'd have her long pointy stick of doom :)
* DaSkreech applies for Supreme Power Exotic Ruler of Multiverse
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Please add things to the agenda, we hope to have a Kubuntu meeting soon after Riddell gets back.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
* Hobbsee points at the topic
<crimsun> item #1: modify kubuntu-desktop postinst to remove konqueror and install gconf
<Hobbsee> hah
* Hobbsee attacks crimsun with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> crimsun: but why would we want to install windows registry?
<DaSkreech> Which is one level of hell more powerful than Mozilla registry
<mhb> good afternoon
<DaSkreech> Good noon
<Jucato> good evening (almost midnight)! :)
<nixternal> ok, what is new for Herd 1?
<mhb> that is the question
<Jucato> I really need new glasses.. I keep on seeing that as Hurd 1...
<mhb> only 2 features implemented according to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty
<Jucato> hm... is there any plan to let mountconfig in kde-guidance support the libata-for-all-disks spec?
<Jucato> is this a good "solution" to building feisty packages on edgy? (or edgy on dapper) http://pupeno.com/blog-en/unstable-packages-on-ubuntu/
<nixternal> on the surface, is there anything new for herd 1? right now I have the kernel I am going to write up
<mhb> nixternal: how's the patch for bug 73384 ? I thought you generated it, didn't you?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73384 in kubuntu-docs "Localized Kubuntu documents missing" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73384
<jdong> imbrandon: had chance to look at my ktorrent patches yet?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> mhb: string freeze doesn't allow me to do so..i have to wait for Riddell to do so
<mhb> nixternal: oh. Ok then.
<mhb> what about feisty docs?
<nixternal> we have a long time until those are even ready for translations
<mhb> are they present yet, even though they will be modified heavily?
<mhb> oh
<nixternal> we are workign on the topic based portions now
<mhb> OK, we should not forget about that (again :o)
<mhb> how can one check the progress?
<nixternal> progress of the documentation itself or of translations?
<nixternal> translations won't begin on documentation until the beginning of March 07
<mhb> documentation itself, translation is clear
<mhb> I know
<nixternal> you can follow via the svn repo possibly...if we can get the status="review" type stuff on the svn server, then you will be able to follow via reports
<nixternal> otherwise, you follow the doc commit logs
<mhb> ok
<ryanakca> nixternal: was it you who was writing that kubuntu book along with a couple of other people?
<nixternal> which kubuntu book? i know there are a lot of "supposed" ones in the making
<nixternal> but i haven't seen much...supposed to be working on the "Switching to Kubuntu from Windows" stuff
<ryanakca> yeah, I think that's the one...
<ryanakca> whoever it was had given me a link for docbook and xml
<nixternal> could have been me
<ryanakca> oh, and should I clear the agenda? seeing that all the topics are "2006-10-05 17:52:09" (last meeting)
<nixternal> my brain is shot right now...i am somewhat done with homework for tonights class..and i had to write a stupid script to read a silly textbase
<nixternal> meetings ey...haven't been in one in a while
<nixternal> how is that openweek stuff going?
<mhb> there hasn't been one in a while
<mhb> (UDS yes, but not an IRC one)
* ryanakca points to the topic
* ryanakca takes that as a yes?
<mhb> I agree, it's all discussed
<mhb> (except for my membership application, oh boy)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> I was just looking at that
<ryanakca> btw, is your site supposed to display the same text on all 3 pages?
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm surprised somebody actually looked at it :o)
<mhb> ryanakca: no, I'll fix that
<mhb> ryanakca: forgot to translate the other 2
<mhb> sorry .o)
<ryanakca> mhb: lol
<jdong> any workarounds for uic trying to open network sockets in pbuilders?
<jdong> creating ./plugins/logviewer/logprefwidgetbase.h
<jdong> Session management error: Could not open network socket
<jdong> (and so on)
<jdong> I'd really like my builds not to sleep for 10 seconds after each command :D
<ryanakca> hmm... no clue...
<ryanakca> robotgeek: ping
<gnomefreak> anyone know if the koffice 1.6.1 repos are back up?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-30
<robotgeek> ryanakca: pong
<ryanakca> like this? http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/websvn/filedetails.php?repname=Learn+Python&path=%2Fmyproject%2Ftrunk%2Farea.py&rev=0&sc=0
<robotgeek> ryanakca: exactly :)
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> people in #bzr convinced me to switch from svn to bzr
<robotgeek> hmmph, too slow for me
<ryanakca> what? bzr? or svn&
<ryanakca> ?
<ryanakca> or the python app?
<robotgeek> svn
<ryanakca> ah
<robotgeek> bzr vs svn, the only gripe is bzr is too slow :)
<ryanakca> robotgeek: I'm starting to find that svn is much easier and simpler to set up than bzr...
<nixternal> be careful with the latest console-settings update if you apt-get in feistry from konsole
<nixternal> you get a split screen, half white half pink
<nixternal> HELP!
<robotgeek> nixternal: how
<nixternal> hehe...need to finish the herd 1 release notes
<nixternal> anything new in kubuntu 7.04 recently?
<robotgeek> i'm still waiting on pieces of my desktop. i ain't upgrading from dapper on my sole machine :)
<nixternal> Linux Kernel 2.6.19, KDE 3.5.5, Konversation 1.0.1, KTorrent 2.0.3 all documented with the Herd 1 Release Notes. Anything else let me know
<nixternal> I need to screenshot KTorrent, do a proof or 2 and that will be ready for today/tomorrow for release
<Hobbsee> nixternal: they took out the hidden file stuff, that showed only home and media
<nixternal> ya, that stuff confused me...didn't follow it much..is there a place where i can get some more info on it?
<nixternal> oh wait..i know exactly what you are talking about
<nixternal> i will have to play with m feisty box now...i know when i would do an open file or what not, i couldn't see / and everything under it
<nixternal> just ~/ and /media
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nixternal> awesome
<nixternal> that annoys me in edgy
<nixternal> easily fixed though when you type out the location
<nixternal> cool..that will definitely get in there then
<nixternal> hmm..what would be a proper title/name for that?
<nixternal> == Hidden Files ==    don't think that will cut it ;)
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu
<nixternal> there is what I have gotten so far. It still needs some cleaning up and proofing...that is the first draft
<Jucato> hm... dot.kde.org already has the link for KOffice 1.6.1 on Kubuntu, kubuntu.org still hasn't added it to the main page yet. only Riddell can do that?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> couple more weeks..i believe he said something about that in his email as well
<nixternal> maybe imbrandon or someone has some access..but i am not 100% possitive
<Jucato> ah. but it's safe to "give out" the KOffice 1.6.1 link?
<Hobbsee> we can upload it to ubuntu, too
<Hobbsee> should be
<Jucato> kool. I'm announcing in kubuntuforums :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> don't announce just yet
<nixternal> oh, 1.6.1
<nixternal> heh, thought you were talking about my horrid herd page
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Jucato> I'm quite reluctant to announce alpha/beta releases :)
<nixternal> don't need to...it will be on digg and /. soon enough
<Jucato> hehehe
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ping?
<Hobbsee> raphink: you around?
<Hobbsee> or any other core devs?
<raphink> yep
<Hobbsee> raphink: did you get Riddell's email last week?
<raphink> yes I did
<raphink> didn't answer sorry
<Hobbsee> raphink: that's cool.  did you want to upload http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/koffice/ to feisty?
<Hobbsee> !info koffice feisty
<ubotu> koffice: KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Hobbsee> awww bugger, it's in main.
<Hobbsee> better ask mithrandir if we can have an exception for that
<raphink> I can upload it
<raphink> was it tested?
<raphink> is main frozen already?
<raphink> o_O
<raphink> I thought it was only frozen for the release of Herd1
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is
<raphink> alright
<raphink> then we just have to wait for Herd1 release
<raphink> which is today
<Hobbsee> yeah.  grr
<Hobbsee> supposedly. yet there's no images
<raphink> ...
<Hobbsee> for herd 1, sorry - not even daily images
* Hobbsee thought they had daily images for testing before they made one the herd 1 image?
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu
<raphink> good night nixternal ><>
<nixternal> read, proof, read some more, proof again, edit, edit, commit, post, save, preview, edit, proor...you get the idea
<nixternal> g'nite raphink <><
<Hobbsee> raphink: if you wanted, you could probably upload koffice anyway.  [19:37]  <Mithrandir> Hobbsee: it'd just end up in unapproved which gets shoved into feisty when we unfreeze, so it doesn't really matter for me.
<Hobbsee> then its' done, and people can test it after knot 1
<Hobbsee> er, herd 1
<Jucato> not knot
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<raphink> ok
<raphink> Hobbsee: you told me these packages were tested already, right?
<Hobbsee> raphink: i've not tested them yet.  Riddell asked for them to be uploaded after release.  i think that they have been though, by some people
* Hobbsee recalls talk of people testing them in here, a while ago
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't have a feisty pbuilder here
<Hobbsee> raphink: i think Riddell and other people tested them
<Hobbsee> KOffice 1.6.1 is due out on Wednesday, we don't yet have a way for
<Hobbsee> others to update the website, but I've made packages and a web page
<Hobbsee> and put them at the usual places so you can publicise that once the
<Hobbsee> release is made.  I've put the source packages for feisty at
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/koffice/ so a core-dev an upload that
<Hobbsee> once the release is out.
<Hobbsee> clearly, they're ready for publicish consumption
<raphink> ok I'll upload then
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you seen this: http://pupeno.com/blog-en/unstable-packages-on-ubuntu/
<raphink> ok just upgraded my edgy pbuilder to feisty so I can test
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sounds sane to me.  the guy knows about apt's limitations, and knows that his dist-upgrades will have trouble
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i mean, apt wont stop you, it does let you pin and do all sorts of things - but you have to know what your'e doing
<Jucato> hm... it's nice then... but dist-upgrade will totally be messed up?
<Jucato> but at least you could get up to date packages if you really can't wait, right?
<Hobbsee> no, then it'll just fail slightly, and he can fix it, as he's accustomed to do it
<Hobbsee> but he knows that it will not work perfectly, due to those packages
<Jucato> ah. coz he's giving out that link to people in #kubuntu asking about more recent versions of some packages
<Hobbsee> well, as long as they read it carefully, and undersatnd what they're reading, i cant see the harm in that
<Hobbsee> actually, they're only building it from source.....
<Tonio_> hello
<kwwii> hi Tonio_
<fdoving> Hobbsee: the verification-needed is too early for the kopete sru, it's not accepted into -proposed yet. Not available for testers anywhere.
<Tonio_> hey kwwii ;)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: i thought they said it was accepted for kopete...
<fdoving> Hobbsee: it was accepted for a upload, it's not accepted into the archive by an archive admin, yet.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ah yes, this mess.
<Hobbsee> which is not in proposed like the email said :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/73617
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is there something missing there ?
<fdoving> what email said it's in proposed?
<Tonio_> I'm not very keep on the sru process at the moment
<Hobbsee> fdoving: "The week Ahead" by Riddell
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: me neither.  it seems like a hell of a lot of bureacracy
<fdoving> Hobbsee: it's in the proposed queue.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well, we've gone from nothing to something which is a bit "too much" in my opinion
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's 1:0.8.2-2ubuntu1.1, btw
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> hum yes true, bad version number
<Hobbsee> fdoving: can you explain what you just said please?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: there is a queue of packages waiting to get accepted into -proposed, by an archive admin that processes all updates going into -proposed.
<fdoving> that's where kopete is now.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: presumably that's been fixed in feisty?
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ahhh
<fdoving> it's uploaded, waiting in the queue.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes that is fixed in feisty
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: so I don't know what is better there, backport or update ?
<fdoving> i've poked cjwatson to check on it, he'll do it tomorrow.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sorry I had to leave abruptly... :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cool.  update
<Hobbsee> Jucato: actually, they're only building it from source.....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's cool.  feel like some cd testing later?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay I'm fixing the debdiff
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sure. but on vmware only hehehe :)
<fdoving> anyway.. shopping, etc. bye all.
<Jucato> herd1?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that'll do
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: they're not built yet
<Hobbsee> bye fdoving!
<Jucato> ok. ping me when it's available :)
* raphink thinks herd1 should be for gnubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> [20:14]  <Mithrandir> Hobbsee: kubuntu live images building.
<raphink> :)
<raphink> koffice 1.6.1 build
<Jucato> btw, who does the FAQ on Kubuntu.org?
<raphink> building
<Hobbsee> Jucato: riddell.  actually, i've got a feeling the webpage is on svn
<Hobbsee> raphink: yay!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the FAQ on Konqueror profiles needs to be changed for Dapper and Edgy
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wouldnt surprise me at all.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: feel like updating it, when riddell gets back?  then he can upload the changes to the site
* Hobbsee isnt sure what formats it's in
<Jucato> the slight problem is that the other Konqueror profiles are no longer installed by default and aren't in the package anymore, according to the changelogs.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> if that's the only documentation that's out of date, i'd be surprised
<Jucato> Tonio_: um... just wondering why this was done? (removed the other Konqueror profiles from the package itself)
<Hobbsee> to make it simpler?  not sure
<Jucato> I haven't checked the others actually. but this one came up often in the forums
<Jucato> well in Breezy, the profiles weren't visible/accessible by default unless you change konqueror-orig.rc, but they were still in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it looks fine to me, but i'm not sure how pedantic they all are, and SRU process isnt terribly clear to me
<Hobbsee> ah, true
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I actually made a guide already for it and hosted the 4 profiles :) http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11190.0
<Hobbsee> [20:21]  <Mithrandir> Hobbsee: the images built, but they're called edgy; I'm rebuilding ubuntu, then kubuntu images, but people should able to start rsyncing them already.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nice :)
<Jucato> I just extracted the profiles from the breezy Konqueror package
<Hobbsee> who's up for testing?  :P
<Jucato> I'll can test the desktop CD... hope that downloading will be fast though
<Hobbsee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Hobbsee> [20:23]  <Mithrandir> Hobbsee: as long as people rename the images, the .2 ones should sync really quickly.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: use rsync for it, and it should be nicer
<Jucato> Hobbsee: um. maybe later... coz I don't know how to use it. lol :)
<Jucato> ah so it's still called edgy-*..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he's rebuilding, but just rename s/edgy/feisty/
<Hobbsee> apparently rsync is really easy to use
<Jucato>  /msg ubotu rsync
<Jucato> oops
<Hobbsee> hrm.  apparently
<nuku> is there going to be an alternate iso of herd1?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> nuku: feel like testing it?
<nuku> yep :)
<Hobbsee> nuku: yay :)  will poke you when it's spun
<Hobbsee> nuku: they can only build one at a time
<nuku> sure..
<Jucato> ok I'll try rsync :)
<Hobbsee> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it should be quicker, at least
<Jucato> yeah. I'll try what the wiki says :)
<Hobbsee> wiki says something?  oh good.  i didnt learn much from the manual
<nuku> getting 1.4MB/s for the daily-live iso via http.. quite ok..
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<Hobbsee> nuku: nice.  but that is the live cd, you know, not the alternate?
<Hobbsee> nuku: also, you have to rename it before burning ti
<nuku> yep.. can't wait :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> "rsync -Lvv --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/edgy-desktop-i386.iso" right?
<gnomefreak> remove edgy add feisty maybe?
<gnomefreak> but i havent seen any images for feisty yet
<Jucato> but the feisty ISO is still named edgy
<gnomefreak> oh it is?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yes, mithrandir is respinning to avoid that
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so for the meantime, I still use edgy-desktop-i386.iso for rsync?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Hobbsee> and then rename it to feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<Jucato> okay. here goes nothing. :)
* Jucato presses the Enter key
<Hobbsee> :)
<gnomefreak> i will try it over night since it takes me a long damn time
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: rsync?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: that too
<Jucato> @ERROR: Unknown module 'kubuntu' rsync error: error starting client-server protocol (code 5) at main.c(1296) [receiver=2.6.8] 
<gnomefreak> looking at around 6-8 hours no matter what way i use
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ouch :(
<gnomefreak> some slow ass DSL
<gnomefreak> 30 kbps
<Hobbsee> ouch
<gnomefreak> thats what i get for $20 a month
<Jucato> O.o
<gnomefreak> $10 more and it will take about 2-3 hours
<Jucato> mine is $20 a month and the download bandwidth is 512kbps
<Hobbsee> Jucato: rsync -Lvv --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/edgy-desktop-i386.iso
<Hobbsee> oh, same problem
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> this time it had no errors.. but finished quickly... I have the original edgy-desktop-i386.iso in the same directory where I typed in that command.
<Hobbsee> [20:40]  <cjwatson> KILL
<Hobbsee> [20:40]  <cjwatson> I'll fix
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ^ :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> heheh :P
<Hobbsee> right, that's clearly wrong then
* Hobbsee just guessed
<Jucato> I can wait :)
<Jucato> exploring rsync is fun lol
<gnomefreak> hmmmm i wonder if the file not found issue was fixed
<nuku> just append an "." at the end ;)
<nuku> (or an other destination)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: rsync -Lvv --progress rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/edgy-desktop-i386.iso .
<Jucato> ah cool
<Hobbsee> i did guess rigth, but tested it out incorrectly
<gnomefreak> thats the right command for feisty cd?
<Jucato> I forgot the '.' lol
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> for the moment
<Jucato> working now
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe, yes i saw
<gnomefreak> whats d-i? desktop installer?
<Hobbsee> debian installer
<Hobbsee> (the alternate installer)
<gnomefreak> oh
<Hobbsee> blue and red one
* gnomefreak real tired of installing dapper and upgradin to feisty :( so i hope this is fixed
<Jucato> so there's no problem if the Edgy ISO is named kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso? or I should rename it?
<Jucato> sorry.. first time to do rsync...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh...i'd guess rename it
<Jucato> ah. because the names are different.. right right...
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Hobbsee> bu ti'm guessing, iv'e never used rsync before :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> but if it's faster, it will surely beat the hell out of downloading again :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes.  and you'll have to rsync again to get the final ones, as d-i is missing
<Jucato> ah
<gnomefreak> that means late release of herd
* Hobbsee isnt sure how much point there is in testing yet, but it'd be nice to know of any major bugs early
<gnomefreak> ?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it alwasy has
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio___ :)
<Hobbsee> again
<Jucato> hehe
<Tonio___> Hobbsee: sucking correction ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio___: ahhh :(
* Hobbsee kicks Tonio___'s connectoin, and demand it behaves
<Tonio_> ;)
* Hobbsee wonders what to have for dinner
<Jucato> hm.. eath Tonio_'s connection for dinner :)
<Jucato> s/eath/eat
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> mmm...crunchy
<Jucato> heheh
<gnomefreak> that is sweet wallpaper :)
<Jucato> hm... the rsync was unbelievably fast...
<gnomefreak> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49381  that is cute :)
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: did you change it before hitting enter or after it was downloaded you changed edgy to feisty?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: obviously a lot wasnt changed
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: they cant build ones called feisty yet
* Hobbsee suspects they built with edgy's d-i
<Jucato> after I downloaded I renamed it
<Jucato> lol @ cute wallpaper
<gnomefreak> i got same error you got first time
<Hobbsee> Jucato: apparently they were supposed to be really quick
<Jucato> hm.. starting up vmware
<gnomefreak> Jucato: how did you get it to work?
<Jucato> I'm not sure it really worked at all...
<gnomefreak> rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/edgy-desktop-i386. isnt working
<gnomefreak> its erroring
<Jucato> rsync -Lvv --progress then that
<gnomefreak> i did
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you missed a space between 6 and . too
<Jucato> oh, there should be a space between
<Jucato> snap :)
<gnomefreak> oops :(
<gnomefreak> still not working
<Jucato> apparently I did something wrong, as lsb_release -a and uname -r still give me Edgy details
<gnomefreak> Jucato: upgrade now
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what kernel is it booting to?
<Jucato> heh. I already have a feisty install on vmware
<Jucato> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Hobbsee> Jucato: wouldnt surprise me, if debian-installer hasnt changed
<gnomefreak> thats an edgy image than it doesnt have the feisty packages i would say
<Jucato> nah I think I really messed up :P
<Jucato> back to the "old" way...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: actually, that'd make sense
<gnomefreak> give it a few days :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: just wait till kamion fixes the d-i to build, so it all works
<Jucato> ok.. but sources.list still uses edgy... so...
<Hobbsee> that's logical
<Jucato> ah, so... how do I know that it's feisty?
<Hobbsee> because it was built today, it just hasnt quite finished yet
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<Jucato> hi el!
<Jucato> ah I see
<el> hey Hobbsee :)
<el> heya Jucato :)
<Jucato> now I try to play with bluetooth :)
<el> uuh - does itwork?
<Jucato> hm..
<Hobbsee> unlikely
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> kool! I can send files from my phone to my pc
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> ha it works
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee clears off the agenda
<gnomefreak> ok someone with skills needs to write a wiki on how to make a hackergotchi
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> ha! my feisty on vmware miraculously booted into the 2.6.19-6 kernel :P
<gnomefreak> i spent a week on one and it didnt happen. so i emailed hackergotchi@gmail.com (supposed to make them for you for free in a few days its been a week on that too :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay :)
<Jucato> but I still need to test the desktop CD so :)
<nuku> damn now i know where the plastic smell yesterday came from... i just noticed one of my machines died :/
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<Jucato> :(
<nuku> thats the price for running 5 computers 24/7 ;)
<raphink> koffice still building...
<raphink> I should have built on a server ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> raphink: you should have built in on imbrandon's machine :P
<raphink> on my new build machine :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: oh? he's got faster than my build machine? :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: no idea what yours is
<raphink> opteron64 bi-proc bi-core with 4GB RAM, 8*150 HD in 15000 rpm SCSI :)
<Hobbsee> holy cow
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<raphink> yeah
<raphink> that was a spare one
<raphink> :)
<raphink> there's better for machines that needs a bit more power :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, heh, imbrandons machine seems dead :/
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i noticed that
<Hobbsee> Seveas: at least unpingable
<Seveas> and un-ssh-able
<raphink> Hobbsee: but I don't plan to add an ubuntu pbuilder on this machine (yet)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes, exactly
<raphink> it's just for Debian pbuilding so far
<ajmitch> hi raphink
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<ajmitch> hi Hobbsee
<raphink> hi ajmitch
<\sh> new wine 0.9.26 is uploaded to the archives..
<\sh> urgs wrong channel ;)
<raphink> koffice been building for more than 2 hours now
<raphink> \sh: how does it taste?
<ajmitch> \sh: still a devel channel :)
<ajmitch> raphink: on that slow old box? ;)
<raphink> ajmitch: on my desktop computer at work
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> not your fast build machine
<raphink> indeed
<ajmitch> desktop at work for me runs win XP
<raphink> I'm sorry
<\sh> raphink: looks clean ;) if everything is ok, wine 1.0 will be ready for feisty
<raphink> ok :)
<ajmitch> that'd be good
<ajmitch> having the magic 1.0 number
<raphink> huh
<dipesh> Hobbsee: /me tries to interpret what you wrote at 09:44... so, you did create the koffice 1.6.1 packages?
<Hobbsee> dipesh: i didnt, Riddell did
<dipesh> Hobbsee: okeli, thx :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: uploading koffice now
<Hobbsee> raphink: yay :)
<raphink> and now koffice-l10n
<raphink> hop
<Hobbsee> raphink: :D
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> that can be called connections problems...
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> is nvidia driver broken on fiesty ?
<Tonio_> I am on my desktop and with nvidia driver I can't use 1280x1024 resol
<Tonio_> works with nv
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<nixternal> how come kubuntu herd1 isn't up yet? ubuntu has theirs posted already
<fdoving> riddell's not here.
<fdoving> i think that's why.
<fdoving> i've heard roumours they are being buildt though.
<nixternal> hmm...not good
<nixternal> ya i HERD ;) the same
<nixternal> ok that was corny, shoot me
<nixternal> ;p
* Kryczek aims at nixternal 
<Kryczek> *b00m*
<nixternal> hahaha
<Kryczek> :)
* nixternal flops to the ground, slowly dieing like the Microsoft Desktop
<Kryczek> ahaha
<ryanakca> Riddell:
<ryanakca> ping
<ryanakca> oops ... that was one line, btw :)
<sebas> Tonio_: Are there still icons missing in guidance's svn, if so, wich?
<Sime> sebas: Hoi
<sebas> Sime: Hoi Sime :)
<Sime> Tonio_: Hoi to you too.
* Hobbsee waves
* sebas waves back
* Sime nods acknowledgement in Hobbsee's general direction.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Sime> in a friendly way of course. :-)
<Hobbsee> hah
<Sime> sebas: I might come down to T-Dose on Sunday, BTW.
<sebas> Hah, cool!
<sebas> I still need to work on slides, though.
<Sime> it is pretty busy these days. But I should be able to do it.
<Sime> just another week or two and then it is time for holidays in Hong Kong and Oz. :-D
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Sime> the family is in Victoria, but we're planning to spend some time up north. Maybe Queensland.
<Sime> Hobbsee: is there anything interesting to do in Sydney?
<Hobbsee> Sime: general touristy things, if that interests you.  when do you go?
<Hobbsee> meeting people
<Sime> I (and Deb) need to fill in two weeks just after new years.
<Hobbsee> a bit early for LCA then, i think
<Tonio_> Sime: I'm watching the tv :) brb
<nixternal> how is NZ this time of year?
<ajmitch> just fine
<nixternal> this time next year i could be basking in the NZ sun
<nixternal> woohoo
<ajmitch> holiday, or moving here?
<nixternal> possibly moving
<ajmitch> where in NZ?
<nixternal> Auckland
<ajmitch> ah, poor chap
<nixternal> is it bad?
<ajmitch> no, it's just Auckland :)
<nixternal> hehe
* ajmitch is down south
<nixternal> a friend of mine is working closely with a new startup and they are interested in having a Business/Marketing Manager was well as a Solaris/HP-UX nerd
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> sure, get me a job there too ;)
<ajmitch> I don't have to move as far
<nixternal> i will hire you first ;)
<nixternal> especially if i take the management position
<nixternal> i was hoping for greece..but the guys starting up the business are from NZ
<sebas> Greece is nice :)
<nixternal> that is where my daughter was born..i love it there
<ajmitch> NZ is nice too :)
<nixternal> Chicago is cold
<nixternal> ;p
<ajmitch> down in dunedin, it can snow during winter
<ajmitch> but nothing like chicago :)
<nixternal> oooh
<nixternal> we are awaiting a blizzard right now..i think imbrandon is in it as we speak
<ajmitch> if we had an inch of snow on the ground in the centre of the city, the city would stop
<ajmitch> auckland is warmer, though
<fdoving> an inch.. heh.. we've already had ~40 cm this year, it's gone now though. :)
<nixternal> http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=27321&in_page_id=2
<nixternal> thank god I live in such a wonderful country
<nixternal> wth was that dude thinking
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> g'nite
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-01
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<freeflying> moins all
<Jucato> moin freeflying
<nixternal> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/doc/help.png
<nixternal> how would something like that look for a main help window for 7.04?
<Jucato> looks good. but I thought Riddell didn't want to remove KDE logos and banners?
<Jucato> I like the sidebar :)
<nixternal> we were supposed to remove them in Edgy, but the artwork never got done
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I really like it, compared to the default in khelpcenter
<gnomefreak> is it a good idea to get adept to use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<gnomefreak> or would it be better just to add a complete removal option?
<Jucato> I wouldn't use aptitude by default, since it installs recommends by default
<gnomefreak> that is my thinking too
<Jucato> apt-get has autoremove, which might match aptitude's handling of metapackages (afaik)
<Hobbsee> mind you, apparently apt is supposed to do that too, at some poing
<Hobbsee> *point
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<gnomefreak> im looking at bug #74045 and i would like to come up with an in between if possible. i havent used adept ina  while so im gonna start it up and see if there is a complete removal option
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74045 in adept "WISHLIST: aptitude-like behaviour for Adept" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74045
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: there is.  it's purge
<Jucato> there's a weird behavior that I find weird in Adept regarding purge
<Jucato> when I mark a package for purging and it marks other packages for removal because of dependencies, I can't mark those packages to be purged
<Jucato> in Synaptic, I could
<gnomefreak> Jucato: if its anything like --purge with apt. it will purge all the packages (should atleast)
<gnomefreak> im trying to figure out how to open adept atm
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> in aptitude, I have to purge --purge-unused so that other depending packages will also be purged
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if the password thing for adept would follow the 15 minute rule
<gnomefreak> also listing the packages that are being purged would be a good idea too before it does the action
<Jucato> gnomefreak: a better workflow is needed. not just for purging
<Jucato> I've read countless of horror stories about people hosing their system because they clicked on Apply Changes without manually checking Preview Changes, and Adept not informing them except through the taskbar and the Preview Changes window
<gnomefreak> the problem is that its all upstream, and if they are not intreseted than it will never happen. but i agree some adept changes need to be looked into.
<Jucato> yeah... rather unfortunate...
<gnomefreak> is this something we need to talk to Riddell about or does he already know this and i am like the 300th person to say it?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: you around?
<Jucato> too early :)
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> thats right hes out near texas or in it
<Jucato> CST
<Tonio_> hey
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<fdoving> hi tonio_.
<abattoir> anyone here knows where kubuntu t-shirts/merchandise can be found?
<abattoir> apart from http://www.kubuntu.de/shop/catalog/index.php?cPath=30 ?
<Jucato> ooh there are Kubuntu shirts?
<abattoir> sure, don't remember Riddell wearing one for one of the knot releases? :)
<Jucato> I thought it was kustom made
<abattoir> i remember something about kubuntu-de
<imbrandon> abattoir: Riddell has them for sale
* imbrandon has one
<abattoir> imbrandon: someone at #ubuntu-freshers wants to know
<abattoir> i gave him/her the link for the ubuntu one, as it was easy to find...
<Jucato> btw, hi imbrandon! :)
<abattoir> yeah, hi imbrandon too :P
<imbrandon> hello
<freeflying_> imbrandon: Riddell has? :)
<freeflying_> hi all
<abattoir> hello freeflying_
<freeflying_> abattoir: hey
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I am now, what's up ?
<Jucato> lol! Adept Manager has 2 "Manage Repositories" entries
<seele> does anyone know if jono bacon is on irc (and what his /nick is)?
<mhb> jono, not here atm
<seele> anyone know his email?
<mhb> jono@ubuntu.com?
<seele> ah, yeah.. he has it on his website
<mhb> you could have checked https://launchpad.net/people/jonobacon
<seele> i guess, but this was much faster ;)
<seele> did you get a chance to read through the grub article and comments?
<mhb> seele: yes
<mhb> seele: I'll comment it later today
<gnomefreak> when are we expecting the herd images to hit?
<seele> ok, no worries.. i just wanted to make sure you were aware of the feedback
<jdong> nixternal: is konversation 1.0.1 really feisty herd1 news? it's in Edgy...
<fdoving> anyone working on fixing the broken kpdf we ship?
<fdoving> hmm.. why is the poppler patch better than the real xpdf-sources in kpdf?
<nixternal> jdong: it should have been removed
<nixternal> jdong: removed ;) thanks for reminding me on that (the release is very thin - please add to it if I missed stuff)
<jdong> nixternal: sure thing, I must admit I havent' really tracked Feisty on the kubuntu or ubuntu cycle lately.... :-/
<nixternal> me either ;(
<nixternal> need to get ktorrent 2.1 ready ;)
<ryanakca> I assume feisty won't have the 2.6.19 kernel?
<ryanakca> and that grumpy groundhog (or whatever) will have it?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-02
<crimsun> ryanakca: feisty will have 2.6.20
<crimsun> ryanakca: feisty _currently_ has 2.6.19-rc
<jdong> oh sure label the groundhogs grumpy why don't you....
* nixternal burns Herd 1
<nixternal> wish it wasn't a live cd, but oh well
<ryanakca> crimsun: ah, kk
<ryanakca> jdong: lol.... grouchy groundhogs?
<ryanakca> jdong: or: (gabby, gainful, gamy, gaping, garrulous, gaudy, gently, giant, giddy, gigantic, glamorous, gleaming, glib, glorious, glossy, godly, good, goofy, gorgeous, graceful, grandiose, gratis, great, greedy, grean, groovy, grotesque, grouchy, grumpy, guarded, guiltless, guillible, gusty, guttural) groundhog
<ryanakca> s/grean/green
<jdong> ryanakca: I can't help but notice that more than half the listed words are negative in nature
<jdong> which prompts me to ask again, what do you have against groundhogs
<jdong> people these days are so discriminatory
<jdong> like the other day at the grocery store... I was looking at the bags
<ryanakca> jdong: lol, nothing, I was just copying off of http://www.wordbroker.biz/adjectives/
<jdong> the paper bags were brown... and they were flimsy
<jdong> the plastic ones were stronger but they were white
<jdong> sheesh
<jdong> talk about society going downhill
<ryanakca> so... paper bags are made of paper, and paper is flimsy?
<ryanakca> and plastic takes 100000s of years to decompose... and they didn't feel like waisting dye to color them
<ryanakca> and they didn't feel like bleaching the paper, which is probably better for the environment, and is cheaper :)
<jdong> pfft, listen to the grumpy one make up excuses :)
<ryanakca> lol
* jdong notes how puzzling bzr remove-tree sounds....
* jdong wonders if they could've picked a better name
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> bzr in itself is puzzling
<jdong> ryanakca: have you used git before?
<ryanakca> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/grumpy-groundhog           I presume it will be like Debian's sid? never being released?
<jdong> ryanakca: only debian sid actually exists
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> nope, never used it
<jdong> and sid is a half-sane backporting source :)
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> ooh, http://ddaa.net/blog/bzr/repository-branch-tree
<jdong> this just makes your head spin even more :)
<ryanakca> when compiling kernel "Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!)" ... does ubuntu have a broken compiler, or will it be safe to have "-Os" passed to the compiler instead of "-O2"
* ryanakca gulps and clicks the link
<jdong> ryanakca: _I_ have never broken anything using -Os
<jdong> ryanakca: with regards to the kernel in ubuntu dapper and edgy
<ryanakca> kk... *checks that*
<jdong> not gonna comment about my gentoo days :)
<ryanakca> well, I'm compiling 2.6.19 from source for edgy :)
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> aww, why not use feisty kernels?
<ryanakca> meh... dunno... I have nothing else to do  :)
<ryanakca> actually, I could be learning python, or merging, or triaging bugs... but, meh :)
<ryanakca> anywais, last time I compiled a kernel was back in 2004 iirc :D
<nixternal> hrmm..just noticed that the herd 1 cd installs the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel..any reason why it isn't the 2.6.19 kernel?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm downloading the feisty ISO... I'm not very confident with my rysnc'ing skills yet :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: awwww
<Jucato> well it's almost done... after just 6 hours :)
<Hobbsee> *ouch*
<Hobbsee> *downloads an iso in about 25 min, with a download accelerator*
<Jucato> bah! I only have 512kbps :P
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> this is cable, fortunately
<Jucato> ah.. PPPoE DSL...
* Hobbsee gets to go to work now, yay!   :D
<Jucato> btw nixternal mentioned something earlier about the herd1 cd's using the 2.6.17 kernel?
<Hobbsee> they do, yes
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> they shouldnt be
<Hobbsee> i doubt they are, but i havent been here all day
<Jucato> ok now I'm confused hehehe
<nixternal> they do Hobbsee, or the current is really edgy and not feisty
<Jucato> ok I'll ask in #ubuntu+1 too
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the latter is the case
* nixternal fires up VMware
<Hobbsee> nixternal: d-i wasnt working as of yesterday, not sure if it is today
<Jucato> nixternal: ah... that would probably explain why the rsync'ed ISO I have still says Edgy and 2.6.17
<Hobbsee> hence it's partly-edgy partly-feisty
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nixternal> Jucato: i just noticed my rsync as well
<Jucato> hm.. with no way of telling that it's feisty at all :)
<Hobbsee> the dates it was burned will
<nixternal> one sec
* Jucato is glad he's not the only one testing it on VMWare :P
<Hobbsee> but yeah - jus twait
<nixternal> im booting the image now
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> ok bye ;)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: when you do lsb_release -a, does is still say Edgy?
<nixternal> still booting
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> sorry to have disturbed you. almost midnight there, right?
<nixternal> it sure does
<nixternal> still says edgy ;(
<nixternal> rediculous
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> oh my download is over in a few minutes.... now I can check if I messed up rsync :)
<Jucato> yep... didn't mess up my rsync after all :)
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping
<nixternal> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<nixternal> 2.6.19-7-generic kernel
<nixternal> been a long time since i have seen one of these
<Hobbsee> what was the fix last time?
<nixternal> i can't remember
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> im talking quite a few years ago
<nixternal> right before i took a Linux break
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<nixternal> is this a known issue? maybe i should try the -386 image
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> and the -386 wouldnt help
<nixternal> hrmm..i just noticed there isn't a single-user mode/safe mode in grub either
<Hobbsee> yes,.  not sure if taht's a bug, but it's been reported
<nixternal> thank god for the 2.6.17 kernel image
<nixternal> the 2.6.19-5 kernel worked, and it has since regressed since the -6 image
<freeflying_> nixternal: seems it was fixed
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> thought we were in here
<imbrandon> Lure: thanks for the help on the last 2 kubuntu sessions
<nixternal> damn imbrandon you have packaging 101 next...load up on the dew now bud
<guglielf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingBasics <--- could this be a good point to start with packaging kubuntu apps?
<Lure> imbrandon: no problem
<nixternal> guglielf: actually check out the Ubuntu Packaging Guide located in KHelpCenter or https://help.ubuntu.com as well
<guglielf> nixternal: k, thanks
<nixternal> no problem
<fdoving> imbrandon: did you do anything concerning the flash installer in konq?
<Riddell> hi all
<Riddell> nice week?
<robotgeek> howdy Riddell , hope you had a good vacation
<jdong> oh thank goodness Riddell's back. man, we need you. everything is broken and everyone's uploading more breakages help!! (j/k)
<jdong> more seriously, how are you, Riddell :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Riddell: did you have a good holiday?
<Riddell> good enough thanks
<Riddell> any sign of Herd 1?
<gnomefreak> no not yet
<Riddell> did koffice 1.6.1 get out?
<gnomefreak> i heard it was uploaded but nothing has been released in repos yet
<Riddell> they have, and it was announced on the dot too
<gnomefreak> 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<gnomefreak> i had to add the edgy repo to get it. but uploads seemed to have stopped for the week due to freeze and open week
<Riddell> oh aye, how was open week?
<gnomefreak> good turn outs everything went fairly smooth
<Riddell> are we now mortal enemies with suse?
<jdong> Riddell: no, hurd 1 is still a long ways off, there's several engineering side issues that have not been addressed yet...
<gnomefreak> jdong: can they unfreeze if its gonna be that long?
<jdong> gnomefreak: it's gonna be difficult for sure :)
<gnomefreak> im waiting for universe packages atm but seems noone is letting them through
<jdong> but if Debian can thaw out that quickly after a release hurd shouldn't be that bad
<gnomefreak> although they say universe is open
<jdong> universe never freezes for an alpha CD
<jdong> only main does
<gnomefreak> jdong: the package was uploaded wed. its now sat. night still no sign
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> matter of fact no new packages since freeze for any of the archives
<gnomefreak> oh sorry initramfs-tools and one other one just as critical
<gnomefreak> brb dinner
<apokryphos> hi Riddell; we missed you ;-)
<Riddell> hi apokryphos baby
<apokryphos> how was Croatia?
<apokryphos> my parents went there a few months ago actually, for a conference. Some beautiful things there
<Riddell> for the most part it was closed
<apokryphos> also didn't realise how close the border was to St. Petersberg
<Riddell> they only open in the summer it seems
<Riddell> St Petersberg?  In Russia?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> noo, just realised it was Estonia where they went :)
<apokryphos> they went to Croatia a few weeks after that; dang, it's Estonia that's near Russia, of course. /me kicks his bad geography-lacking brain
<Riddell> phew, thought I was going mad
<Riddell> well I'm knackered, off to bed
<apokryphos> 'night
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-03
<nixternal> hey everyone, a goal for the doc team for feisty is to fix documentation so it can eventually become topic based
<nixternal> so, what i did as a possibility is create a frontpage for khelpcenter. it isn't final and probably won't be for a while, but an idea is here -> http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/stuff/doc/ktbh
<nixternal> would that be possible to use that as a front page instead of the current khelpcenter home page?
<apokryphos> nixternal: that looks really nice =)
<apokryphos> very small issue, but for the wiki I think it'd be good to link to wiki.kubuntu.org instead
<robotgeek> though they are the same wikis, i prefer the kubuntu stylesheet
<apokryphos> for IRC, perhaps it's better to just have the link to automatically fire up Konversation (which automatically makes you join #kubuntu) instead of instructions?
<apokryphos> right
<robotgeek> that would be nice
<apokryphos> irc link being irc://irc.freenode.org/kubuntu
<robotgeek> does it already work that way?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> hm, or at least it should
<apokryphos> it might have Kopete as default though
<robotgeek> i just like konversation over kopete for irc
<apokryphos> of course
<apokryphos> Kopete isn't a great IRC client
<apokryphos> (the default can be changed though, of course)
<nixternal> apokryphos: i like that idea about firing up konversation to connect
<nixternal> i will look into that definitely
<robotgeek> hmm, i wonder how difficult it would be to generate python bindings for katapult
<apokryphos> forget katapult, w00t kickoff
<robotgeek> apokryphos: hmm, link please ?
<apokryphos> ubotu: kickoff
<ubotu> kickoff is a new KDE menu developed by SUSE. It organises items differently, has an integrated Beagle search, and been put through extensive usability testing in the Novell usability lab. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283
<apokryphos> !kickoff is =~ /SUSE/openSUSE/
<ubotu> I know nothing about kickoff is yet
<apokryphos> !kickoff is =~ s/SUSE/openSUSE/
<ubotu> I know nothing about kickoff is yet
<apokryphos> how do I always forget the syntax for that? ;-)
* Hobbsee never knew it
<apokryphos> !no kickoff is =~ s/SUSE/openSUSE/
<ubotu> I know nothing about no kickoff is yet
<robotgeek> hmm, but they are not the same, are they?
<apokryphos> ah, evil ~= the wrong way around
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: bah, katapult is better!
<apokryphos> no way :D
<robotgeek> apokryphos: i hate the rodent
<apokryphos> kickoff can do most of the things katapult can do, atm
<apokryphos> except amarok playback
<apokryphos> *amarok controller
<Hobbsee> that's still more keys to use to search
<Hobbsee> i think
<apokryphos> what do you mean?
<robotgeek> you mean, to launch a program, i have to click K-Menu -> and type with keyboard. that's 2 actions
<apokryphos> k-menu has a shortcut
<apokryphos> and on mine it's a f1. Figured I never use the F1 for help system :P
<robotgeek> anyways, it definetly beats K-Menu :)
<apokryphos> not sure what the default is. Win+P?
<apokryphos> for sure :)
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i dont think there is a default
<apokryphos> the very nice things about it: inline search results (I rarely have to wade through with long locations in my konqueror), more beautiful application launcher, can do things like calculator, etc
<Hobbsee> nice
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: there is, it's alt+f1
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> so it does....
* Hobbsee considers just disabling f1
<apokryphos> it's really handy. I don't have to use alt+f2 anymore 8)
<apokryphos> the link above has a presentation of how well it works
<apokryphos> tm_t was packaging it for kubuntu but I don't know how far that got
<apokryphos> I admit it doesn't look as nice as Novell's gnome one, but it's definitely a *lot* more practical
<apokryphos> I know because I tried using theirs for a couple of days :P
<Hobbsee> looks nice, actually
* Hobbsee hopes that you can just type / to search, as you can in the current openSUSE
<robotgeek> it's pretty neat, but i dont forsee using it much. i only use a couple of apps. kmail, amarok and a browser
<apokryphos> it might end up being kde 4's menu
<apokryphos> hopefully with more touchups by then though 8)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<apokryphos> robotgeek: but you launch applications/documents, surely
<apokryphos> in which case it's useful
<Hobbsee> it's got some things that i'd like to see changed on there - but it does look nice
<apokryphos> it also indexes your kopete/gaim logs, which is nice
<robotgeek> apokryphos: yeah, but they are usually on desktop. or ~/Docs
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: no / this time, nope
<apokryphos> you just type :P
<Hobbsee> oh right.  even better
<apokryphos> robotgeek: you'll always end up needing an application launcher though. I thought I used very few apps, but the amount of times I use alt+f2/kickoff is quite a few, I'd say.
<apokryphos> the usability of the app is quite good, since they got to use the novell lab for a bit I believe
<apokryphos> still, there were a few oddities with shortcuts originally, which I reported and are fixed now :P
<robotgeek> apokryphos: i was kind of hoping for something like quicksilver, really. the one app on os x that is not there on linux, though katapult has the basics right
<apokryphos> what's the difference between quicksilver and spotlight?
<apokryphos> I've only seen the latter, but I liked it a lot. Didn't see kickoff missing any of that stuff though
<robotgeek> apokryphos: with quicksilver, i can have actions. like select file -> use ftp client -> send to this bookmark
<apokryphos> hm, not sure how that would be implemented but sounds good
<robotgeek> apokryphos: http://docs.blacktree.com/quicksilver/overview?DokuWiki=0edcee49ff6ab2ecd22beb4007c73930
<apokryphos> mm, that's nice
<apokryphos> you can do other actions with these of course but they involve right-clicking
<apokryphos> (in kickoff)
<robotgeek> with quicksilver, you use right arrow :)
<robotgeek> iirc, it was quite a while ago
<apokryphos> I see no reason why right-arrow shouldn't be used for something like that, actually
<apokryphos> but really it'd just open up the right-click menu. There'd have to be a better implementation for that than a default menu
<robotgeek> apokryphos: yes, issues with using that in a menu format.
<robotgeek> hey freeflying_
<freeflying_> robotgeek: hi
<robotgeek> freeflying_: how are you?
<freeflying_> robotgeek: fine, and you? :)
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying_
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: hi
<robotgeek> good, good. trying to find source for katapult, the main site is down, it seems
<freeflying_> :)
<apokryphos> robotgeek: it's in kde's svn
<apokryphos> under playground
<robotgeek> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> erm, or just in tags/katapult actually
<apokryphos> no change in 8 months it seems?
<apokryphos> anyhow, I've gotta head off to bed. 'night
<robotgeek> apokryphos: that's probably cause its a tag
<robotgeek> for a release, maybe. the actual seems here: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/utils/katapult/
<apokryphos> ah yes 8)
<robotgeek> ack! broken packages
<robotgeek> alrite, no more work today. cya all later
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<fdoving> Riddell: have you considered dropping the poppler patches to kpdf?
<fdoving> they introduce new bugs.
<fdoving> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=138010 and http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137121 as examples.
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 138010 in general "Cannot print a PDF that prints fine in Acrobat and Foxit" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] 
<fdoving> also.. our kdegraphics.orig.tar.gz does not have the same md5sum the debian one got.. without any changes either.. seems it's just repacked without any reason.
<fdoving> (or our got published first, and debian made their own)..
<fdoving> .. and this SRU process is very very very timecomsuming.. kopete remains in the -proposed queue..
<Riddell> fdoving: I know it creates some bugs but it's far less hassle than the problem of maintaining multiple copies of xpdf
<Riddell> fdoving: many .orig files are different if they're made before the debian one the timestamps will be different
<fdoving> OK, I have to open every PDF in some sane PDF reader before printing.. i think it's a bit of a hassle.
<Riddell> fdoving: have people tested the new kopete?
<fdoving> it's not accepted into -proposed yet.. but yes.. people have downloaded it from ubuntu.lnix.net.
<fdoving> it was approved for upload to -proposed, but hte archive admins are too busy to actually accept it into the archive for people to test it.
<Riddell> grumph
<fdoving> I've poked colin and matt so much about this i don't want to poke anymore.
<freeflying_> Riddell: after remove the gcc patch for qt, now I can use input methd
<Riddell> freeflying_: woo
<Riddell> mmm
<Riddell> ok, so next thing is to try compiling all of scim stuff with visibility
<Riddell> but if that doesn't solve it, we'll just remove it from qt for feisty
<freeflying_> Riddell: even rebuild scim, can not work
<freeflying_> with that patch, xim can't work too
<Riddell> evil, I wonder why
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell, how was your holiday?
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee, good, in a doing nothing kindae way
<Hobbsee> lucky.
<Riddell> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: fdoving didnt do all the steps of the SRU dance, so it all blew up on him, adn nothing got done.  the SRU thing is a bloody mess of beaucracy.
<freeflying_> Riddell: will we upgrade to koffice-1.6.1 recently?
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: it's sitting in the feisty queue, waiting for the end of hurd 1 freeze
<fdoving> Hobbsee: i did do all the steps so far, i'm just waiting for the archive admins, to be able to proceed.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: true.  they got the debdiff they wanted, finally, i think?
* Hobbsee hates the thought of that being unpatched for a month
<fdoving> Hobbsee: they've had everything they wanted for weeks.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: but not in the way they wanted it?  likely true
* Hobbsee isnt blaming you, btw
<fdoving> Hobbsee: in the way they wanted it too. I've changed the version number in the latest upload, and i asked one of the archive admins if they wanted me to add a new debdiff with the new version number, but that wasn't neccessary. Now sfflaw wanted a new debdiff with the exact version number, and I added it.
* Hobbsee ndos
<fdoving> I fixed the kopete packages like a week before the UDS, and it's still not in.
<fdoving> the good thing is that it's fixed in feisty :)
<Hobbsee> from what they said in the meeting, the archive admins are snowed under with SRU's
<Hobbsee> so by the time it's *actually* in the archive for edgy, everyone will have upgraded to feisty - problem solved!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<fdoving> it's engouraging really.. that putting the already fixed package into the archives can take this long.
<Hobbsee> how so?
<fdoving> irony.
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought
<Hobbsee> just checking :P
<fdoving> :)
<pinheiro> moin
<fdoving> hi.
<Hobbsee> heya
<pinheiro> heeey
<pinheiro> working on some mme types for odf
<pinheiro> mime
<gnomefreak> anyone know if under the new py policy the app has not modules does it still need to depends on python-central or python-support?
<gnomefreak> s/not/no
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ask in -motu, i dont know
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<fdoving> Hobbsee: just as a note to the sru discussion. the ubuntu-sru team is just matt and colin. no wonder they have alot to do.
<Hobbsee> i know
<Hobbsee> :(
<fdoving> hmm.. i wounder if there is some kind of cron-job to clean up /var/cache/apt/archives... that would be smart. not everyone is aware of that cache..
<Hobbsee> fdoving: a bit of a problem if you're using that cache for your pbuilder too, or if you want to go back a version, as you cant get it off launchpad again, unless you compile it
<marseillai> fdoving: i've had this since time and i often help people with this error : "Xsession: warning: unable to write to /tmp; Xsession may exit with an error" because of this problem X can not be launch
<marseillai> but i wonder it adept could not manage with this
<Hobbsee> marseillai: chmod 777 /tmp/
<Hobbsee> i would expect
<fdoving> Hobbsee: people using pbuilder are experienced enought to disable such a feature.. i'd say.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: no : sudo apt-get clean or sudo apt-get auto-clean
<Hobbsee> marseillai: where does /tmp fit into this?
<Hobbsee> oh right, if you';ve got too much in the /v/c/a/a
<fdoving> Hobbsee: full disk/partition?
<marseillai> Hobbsee: no where but /tmp is on / partition and /var/cache/apt/archives became too big and there's no more space on / and you got this error when trying to launch X.
<marseillai> fdoving: yes
<Hobbsee> yep, got you
* marseillai got a cron.weekly with apt-get auto-clean
<Hobbsee> then you really need a notification about the disk becoming full
<Hobbsee> with an option about cleaning out the aptcache
* fdoving thinks regular desktop users would like a apt-get clean in cron
<marseillai> Hobbsee: or an option activate by default in adept wich make an auto-clean after each dist-upgrade done with adept-upgrader
<fdoving> it's not like it's a usefull feature to have the .debs stored for john desktop user.
<marseillai> fdoving: apt-get auto-clean is better it keeps some file. if you loose your connection it can be usefull
<fdoving> he doesn't purge and reinstall the same pacakges all over the place.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: unless one breaks
<fdoving> i'm not saying 'delete all *.deb after every apt-get install/adept install'
<fdoving> I'd like something in either cron.daily or cron.weekly.
<marseillai> fdoving: if you make auto-clean instead of clean you remove only too old archives
<fdoving> marseillai: which doesn't do the job. you can still have ~1G of fresh and new .debs in your cache.
<fdoving> it helps, but it's not good enought.
<marseillai> yes but it's better than the currently way to do : do nothing
<Hobbsee> i wouldnt put a cron daily on there...
<Hobbsee> weekly would be as much as could be handled
<fdoving> weekly is fine.
<fdoving> But I don't see the pros of having a cache for desktop users.
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i think it should be something with a graphic frontend in adept or system-settings
<fdoving> keeping it for a week is still useless imo.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: for when the touchpad is buggered up, and it didnt seem to do that before the update.  it happens.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: or we have another large lot of X breakage or something, although that shouldnt happen with SRU's
<fdoving> Hobbsee: doesn't matter, if you clean the cache once a week the old package will be gone anyway. you'll only have the new broken one in your cache.. for a week.
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> but hopefully you find it out it's a problem in less than a week :P
<Hobbsee> i do get your point
<Hobbsee> fortunately, most people dont run that much out of space
<fdoving> they will.. if they don't learn to clean the cache.
<fdoving> :)
* Hobbsee would have a "you are running out of space dialog, which would have a button saying "clear my apt-cache"
<Hobbsee> hwo big are hard drives these days?
<fdoving> it's just a question of time.. all harddisks will run out of space when the cache never is cleaned..
<fdoving> A 'Free space wizard' would be nice.. yes.
<Hobbsee> anyone feel like writing one?
<fdoving> you would have to figure out what partition contains the cache, though..
<Hobbsee> that's not hard, i believe
<Hobbsee> if /var/cache/apt/archives exist, then clean it
<Hobbsee> well, just rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives*
<fdoving> sure, but /var is not always on /
<fdoving> you can't do that.. as /var/cache/apt/archives/partial must exist.
<fdoving> rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<Hobbsee> take out the -r then
<Hobbsee> as in /var isnt on the same physical partition as /?
<Hobbsee> it doesnt matter - it still gets mounted as /var
<Hobbsee> it just gets treated like a symlink, to my knowledge.  ditto to the separate /home
<Hobbsee> you can still cd /, and rm /home/$user
<mhb> hi all
<mhb> fdoving: I saw you closing the /.hidden bugs ... I thought the /.hidden is going to be improved, like making the not-so-important folders faded or something ... that plan is abandoned now?
<fdoving> Hobbsee: ubuntu already does this.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: it does?
<fdoving> mhb: don't know, kubuntu-default-settings has removed the /.hidden file..
<fdoving> Hobbsee: yes, check out /etc/cron.daily/apt
<Hobbsee> fdoving: neat
<fdoving> Hobbsee: however, /etc/cron.daily/apt looks for some variables, which is set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive, which is provided by update-notifier, which we don't supply.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: neat.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: seems like we should add it to the adept nofitier then
<fdoving> so, adding that to a package, and divert the ubuntu one, would be a nice solutuion.
<fdoving> that would be smart.
<Hobbsee> sorry?
<fdoving> what?
<Hobbsee> i didnt understand what you said
<fdoving> about diverting the ubuntu one?
<Hobbsee> that whole line
<fdoving> man dpkg-divert
<fdoving> we don't want to conflict with update-notifier
<Hobbsee> you could just make adep tinstall that file if it wasnt already installed, i guess
<Hobbsee> indeed
<fdoving> there are more apt.conf files provided by update-notifier we want..
<fdoving> atleast /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<fdoving> 15adept-periodic-update does the same though..
<Hobbsee> right
<fdoving> we want to move one of them out of the way.
<Hobbsee> could always add them in the postinst or something :P
<fdoving> or, we could use higher numbers than ubuntu, to override them. (that's evil though, as they have configuration interfaces to their settings.. and they wouldn't work when we install our config with a higher priority)
<fdoving> .. that's already done with the 15adept-periodic-update
<fdoving> overrides 10periodic
<fdoving> if we do the same with 20archive, and make our own 25adept-archive
<fdoving> that would work.. but it's not nice, as we don't have graphical config utils, ubuntu does (inside synaptic)..
<fdoving> if we override the settings set there, by higher priority configs, users running ubuntu, having kubuntu installed alongside, will get confused.
<fdoving> .. if they ever notice :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<fdoving> If i were to choose i'd go with adding 25adept-archive with the default sane options.. a copy of 20archive basically.
<fdoving> anyone on feisty around=?
<Hobbsee> yes
<fdoving> does adept have two 'manage repositories' menu entries?
<Hobbsee> where?
<fdoving> in the adept menu.
<fdoving> adept manager -> adept -> manage repositories
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> but that option is greyed out for me
<fdoving> hum..
<fdoving> that was a problem in edgy too.. before the patch..
<fdoving> anyway.. i'll make a patch to add the 25ardept-archive-limits file, and then leave the source manager to others.
<mhb> fdoving: I think there was a bugreport about it
<mhb> wasn't it?
<fdoving> mhb: there was, and there was a patch too..
<fdoving> I see the patch in the source package.. (feisty that is).. but i'm not sure it works as intended.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: manage repos is greyed out only fetch updates and quit are not greyed out
<gnomefreak> everything in veiw is also greyed :(
<gnomefreak> on feisty
<fdoving> Ok. i think that has to do with the sync from debian. I don't have time to look at it right now. Have to run. thanks for feedback anyway.  :)
<fdoving> bye.
<Jucato> Adept Manager: Adept menu-> Manage Repositories and View menu -> Manage Repositories
<Hobbsee> oh, so it does
<Jucato> I previously reported Manage Repositories under the Adept menu being disabled in Edgy Knot 2. it got fixed before the release
<Jucato> btw, Hobbsee, good morning! :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<gnomefreak> Jucato: did the daily image for feisty work for you? its still named edgy or is it edgy image?
* gnomefreak needs a feisty image since edgys wont install on here :(
<Jucato> gnomefreak: still named edgy-desktop-i386.iso, still uses edgy's kernel, still shows up as Edgy in lsb_release -a
<gnomefreak> that would mean its an edgy image :)
<Jucato> that was from rsync. I downloaded the "feisty" image from cdimage.ubuntu.com, still got the same results, and the same md5sum
<gnomefreak> so ther eare no feistty images at all out
<Jucato> I guess so. or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ doesn't hold them
<gnomefreak> s/ther eare/there are
<Jucato> at least not for Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ok than i guess i will have to wait :(
<Jucato> :(
* gnomefreak still wishes i was able to track down the issue :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's all still broken.  they have weekends off, you know
<gnomefreak> yep i do
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> hm... Flash 9 beta 2 is in edgy-backports?
<gnomefreak> if i installed edgy and booted live cd could i copy and paste my edgy menu.lst to it and it will work?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: should be. i understood it was being backported
<Jucato> cool. I got an upgrade a while ago. I didn't think it was from edgy-backports until I did apt-cache policy :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: to feisty?  no, the kernel versions are different
<Jucato> moin el! :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: no edgy menu.lst to over write edgys menu.lst
<Hobbsee> oh right, then yeah
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<gnomefreak> i have a working menu.lst of edgy atleast i did i have to recheck that one lol
<el> heya Hobbsee + jucato :)
<gnomefreak> yep its edgy :)
<gnomefreak> hi el
<el> hi gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> looks like there are feisty images somewhere
<Jucato> there are feisty images for Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> where?
<Jucato> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Jucato> at least, the name says "feisty"
<Hobbsee> they dont work, iirc
<Jucato> ah
<gnomefreak> i was gonna go with alternative
<Jucato> gnomefreak: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<Jucato> but might not work, as Hobbsee said
<gnomefreak> yeah i know they might not but alot of things dont work in feisty and i wont know til i try right? seeing as this is a feisty pc no harm in letting it get screwed up ;)
<Jucato> hehe
* Hobbsee beds
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!!
<Jucato> sweet dreams! :)
<gnomefreak> night Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato wonders if he should file a bug report for Adept's double "Manage Repositories" entry and if he should file it upstream or in LP
<gnomefreak> Jucato: LP to start with it can always be moved upstream
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ok. just wondering. last time they told me to file upstream... getting confused a bit
<gnomefreak> adept might be different from other things but normally i file it on LP than look for an upstream bug the same and file it. or you can file it with both and just give link in your LP bug to the bug # and mark it as upstream :)
<Jucato> hm.. maybe I will do the latter (file it in 2 places)
<Jucato> and maybe I should ask in #ubuntu-bugs next time... sorry...
* gnomefreak would have given same answer in -bugs
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> heh
* gnomefreak is a member of ubuntu-qa so i would nomrally have to do it if you didnt or anotehr qa person might
<gnomefreak> brb breakfast
<Jucato> heh ok. and thanks! :)
<fdoving> how does one disable that "#%"#%"#% flash installer in konq?
<fdoving> imbrandon: did you do anything to make that installer disappear?
<imbrandon> not yet
<imbrandon> i planed on it, but havent had time yet
<fdoving> I need to get it to shutup, i'm going crazy here..
<imbrandon> hehe
<fdoving> Riddell: around?
<fdoving> Riddell: new adept that provides /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/25adept-archive-limits to limit the size of /var/cache/apt/archives/ on kubuntu systems (/etc/cron.daily/apt) available at: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/adept/C[C[C[C[C[C[C
<fdoving> make that http://ubuntu.lnix.net/feisty/adept/
<fdoving> Riddell: a little background info, /etc/cron.daily/apt uses apt-config to look for APT::Archives::MaxAge, MinAge, and MaxSize, among others.. those are set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive (in package update-notifier) on ubuntu systems. kubuntu systems  does not provide these keys. which is a bad thing.
<Riddell> fdoving: cool, I'll look at that tomorrow, if update-notifier provides them that sounds good for us too
<fdoving> this fix will work the same way 15adept-periodic-update does, it overrides the ubuntu configs with a higher number (10periodic vs 15adept-periodic... 20archive vs 25adept-archive-limits.. and so on)
<fdoving> also, we
<fdoving> might consider this as an -updates for edgy, and maybe dapper too.. as the apt-archive on those kubutnu systems will probably grow huge if they don't know how to use apt-get clean/autoclean.. or install ubuntu-desktop.
<Riddell> I'm not too keen on doing SRU if they're not obviously necessary, it's quite time consuming
<fdoving> I know, i'm just thinking about the users here..
<fdoving> It's probably not a problem, it's not like there are many GB of updates either..
<fdoving> I just noticed this issue when a user in #kubuntu asked for how long the .deb files are cached..
<fdoving> nite.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-26
<nixternal> does the RC 1 packages have the old kicker look?
<nixternal> s/does/do
 * Jucato thinks new kicker look... not absolutely sure :)
<Hobbsee> what does the old kicker look like?
<Jucato> like the vista panel... glassy black
<Hobbsee> the one in the -backports packages is blue
<Jucato> erb.. dark bluish
<Jucato> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce_4.0-beta4/kde4.0-beta4.png
<nixternal> ahh, ok
<nixternal> err, but that beta4
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah just showing Hobbsee what it looked like :)
<Jucato> before
<nixternal> freddy just installed rc1 and it is the old one from beta4
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> I wasn't absolutely sure :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's the one that's in the rc1 in -backports
<Jucato> (although I wouldn't be surprised...)
<Jucato> ah I see
<Jucato> glad to be wrong :P
<nixternal> ahh, that is odd, because that isn't the one in the other rc1 packages for other distros
<Jucato> perhaps they didn't take it exactly from tags/KDE but maybe an SVN snapshot?
<Jucato> anyway.. gone :)
<Jucato> :P
<Serega> hi all
<Serega> does anybody use emacs for source editing?
<Tm_T> Serega: sure some people do
<Serega> Tm_T: what do you use for example? vim tires me quickly and I want to choose the best editor for me
<Tm_T> Kate
<Tm_T> or nano, or, sed or, hmmm
<Serega> oh...
<Serega> sed :)
 * stdin used nano or kate
<Jucato> kate or vim or kwrite
<Serega> I wonder why nobody uses kdevelop
<stdin> because it's mostly for larger projects than the things I mess with
<Jucato> because I don't need it yet :)
<Serega> Jucato: where do you run kwrite from? shell? krusader or smth else?
 * Jucato isn't beyond overloading yet :P
<stdin> I have used it, but kate is simpler and does what I need
<stdin> although I do most coding in nano :)
<Jucato> Serega: I've set kwrite to be the default editor again. just to prepare myself for kde4.0
<Serega> stdin: can it do gcc ouput analyzing and "goto error"?
<Serega> maybe some plugins needed
<stdin> Serega: don't think so, nano is just an editor (and I have never needed to use goto)
<Serega> Jucato: so do you use just dolphin as a shell during development>
<Serega> &
<Serega> ?
<Serega> stdin: it was about kate :) I heard about nano and you made me interested
<Jucato> Serega: no :P
 * Jucato can stand using kwrite often, but not d3lphin
<Jucato> dolphin I can use :)
<stdin> just " include "/usr/share/nano/c.nanorc" " in your ~/.nanorc
<Serega> thanks, I'll try
<Serega> one another issue
<Serega> do we have some utility to monitor state of Qt application? something like the Spy for windows
<stdin> asking "do we have X, like Y for windows" is pointless to me, I don't use windows so I don't know what "Y" does
<Jucato> #qt people might be of help...
<Serega> oh, sorry
<stdin> the only time I use windows is to fix it for my parents :p
<Serega> some shit happens with kaffeine video widget after engine reloading and it is really hard to track it's state
<Serega> stdin: :)
<Tm_T> meh
<Serega> IT RELOADS!!!
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> how did you do that Serega?
<Serega> I can't believe, so little thing: no additional show() for player widget. So first time it is shown with the main->show() but secondtime it is left hidden
 * Serega dences
<Serega> *dances
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can you give back extragear-plasma in hardy please
<Hobbsee> Riddell: given back
<Riddell> still half the gutsy ones to build alas
<Hobbsee> because of all the extra backported stuff?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you should also backport exaile and qca2
<Riddell> why?
<Riddell> what's exaile?
<Hobbsee> music player.  like amarok
<Hobbsee> because i cant be bothered filing a bug to backport it myself ;P
<Tm_T> "GTK clone of Amarok" I think it calls itself
<Hobbsee> qca2, obviously, so that people can use the latest to build kde4 stuff
<Serega> are attachments allowed in maillist?
<Tm_T> should be
 * _buz wonders why a gtk clone of amarok is relevant to kubuntu :P
<Tm_T> no idea
<Hobbsee> _buz: i'ts not, but i can't backport.
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: ahoy
<jpatrick> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> jpatrick: I'm writing my motu application right now :D
<apachelogger> <-- totally jumpy
<jpatrick> apachelogger: good luck, I have to go to school right now :(
<apachelogger> oh, have fun :P
<jpatrick> history of music and spanish.. you're joking :P
<_buz> jpatrick: did you try to build the luks kio patch? failed for me (but that may just be my inability to deal with dpkg-buildpackage)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: histroy... of music? -.-
<jpatrick> _buz: I think Riddell had to fix it up a bit
 * apachelogger doesn't even like the history with war and stuff all that much
<jpatrick> apachelogger: teach goes on and on about offtopic-stuff
<apachelogger> lol
<_buz> jpatrick: so he built it?
<jpatrick> _buz: I'll package the patch from bugs.kde asap and feed you the package
<jpatrick> er.. give you
<_buz> oh nice, i'll test it
<_buz> never mind, i have eaten worse :P
<jpatrick> later
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> _buz: fixed version should be in kdebase in hardy now
<Riddell> nixternal: do you think a 10th anniversary of kde e.v. would be an interesting story?
<DaSkreech> Anyone got blotted?
<Riddell> whit?
 * DaSkreech grins. never mind :)
<_buz> Riddell: can i install that on gutsy?
<_buz> might as well try it :)
<Riddell> _buz: you can download the source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kdebase/4:3.5.8-1ubuntu2
<_buz> /usr/bin/dpkg-buildpackage: line 201: debian/rules: Permission denied
<bddebian> Heya
<Riddell> _buz: try debuild?
<_buz> will try
<_buz> debuild: fatal error at line 1247
<_buz> (that is after applying the diff by hand)
<Riddell> more context needed
<_buz> http://pastebin.ca/798067
<_buz> maybe i do need to run it with sudo instead of fakeroot?
<_buz> actually no
<_buz> lmsensors seems not to match
<Riddell> hrm, no idea what's caused that
<Riddell> why did you apply the diff by hand?
<_buz> how would it otherwise be applied?
<_buz> i cant very well use apt-get source to get the sources from launchpad
<Riddell> debuild  will apply it
<Riddell> wget sources from launchpad; dpkg-source -x *dsc; cd kdebase-<tab>; debuild
<_buz> lets see
<_buz> still fails
<_buz> at the same exact point
<Riddell> maybe it doesn't like gutsy
<Riddell> you can apt-get source kdebase in gutsy and copy the patch over
<_buz> might try that tonight
<seele> is anyone really familiar with adept and the restricted manager?  i need some info/help on understanding what its supposed to do and how it works with everything else
<Riddell> seele: mhb wrote restircted-manager-kde
<Riddell> adept-batch is just called to install some packages
<seele> Riddell: ok, ill ping him when he's around then
<mhb> seele: who?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> anyone on gutsy?
<mhb> err...
<mhb> hardy
<mhb> I have started to notice that I cannot chdir to directories that have whitespaces in them
<jpatrick> _buz: this patch is going to take a while
<ScottK> mhb: You have to quote the directory name if you're in Konsole
<DaSkreech> You can't escape the white spaces?
<ScottK> Dunno.  Never tried that.
<CPrgmSwR2> out of couriosity, why is swfmill not in kubuntu packages
<_buz> no hurry
<ScottK> CPrgmSwR2: Unless it's in Debian, the probably answer is no one packaged it.
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<mhb> ScottK: it simply does not work anymore
<mhb> not in konsole, not in gnome-terminal...nowhere
<ScottK> Hmmm.
 * ScottK tries it.
<mhb> I have got a folder named Virtual Machines and I cannot get there
<ScottK> mhb: Works here just fine.
<ScottK> This is on Gutsy.  It's not clear which you were on.
<mhb> martin@blackbook:~$ cd Virtual\ Machines/
<mhb> bash: cd: Virtual: No such file or directory
<mhb> Hardy
 * ScottK logs into the chroot
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb what about cd Virtua*
<CPrgmSwR2> or cd "Virtual Machines"
<mhb> nothing, both of them
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: can you do #ls -la into pastebin
<mhb> sure
<mhb> http://pastebin.ca/798303
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: what does # cd * do?
<ScottK> mhb: I'm updating my chroot first, so it'll be a little bit.
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: does this give you the same error? # cd *
<mhb> CPrgmSwR2: same thing
<CPrgmSwR2> okay, so then that error is not correct
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: I have never seen anything like that
<mhb> me neither
<CPrgmSwR2> especially since cd * doesn't work and its the only folder/file in that directory
<mhb> I hate when beta-testing breaks my system :o)
<CPrgmSwR2> I am suprized that it broke cd though
<nosrednaekim> mhb: run it in a VM..
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: what does this give you #cat Virtual*
<mhb> nosrednaekim: oh sure, I could cd to the Virtual Machines dir and launch it there... wait
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> cat: Virtual Machines: Is a directory
<CPrgmSwR2> wow that implies cd is broken
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ermm,never mind, I must have gotten here late XD
<ScottK> mhb: Works just fine in my Hardy chroot.
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: how about rename the folder with #mv Virtual* VirtualMachine
<CPrgmSwR2> not sure if that will screw more things up
<mhb> that works
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: now can you cd to the directory
<mhb> yeah :o( wicked error
<CPrgmSwR2> weird
<mhb> thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> your welcome
 * CPrgmSwR2 wonders what happens if you rename it back
<CPrgmSwR2> mhb: your welcome
 * DaSkreech tips CPrgmSwR2 into #kdegames :-)
<nixternal_> Riddell: would the 10th anniversary include a cake? sounds interesting to me
<jpatrick> Riddell: got reply from upstream, flags are the same that are used in KTorrent
<nixternal_> oh man, Gnome has some serious mudslinging going on...hope they have prepared for the FUD train to leave the station
<DaSkreech_> whats going on?
<DaSkreech_> nixternal_: The cake is not real
<nixternal_> read og's blog post
<Riddell> jpatrick: mm, they're removed from debian I'm pretty sure, we /should/ remove them too but often don't bother
<Riddell> however, should be ok so long as you put it in the copyright file
<Riddell> ** testers needed http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-20071126.iso
<Riddell> stdin: fancy testing?  it's largely your work :)
<ScottK> nixternal_: Link?
 * _buz fetches and tests in kde
<_buz> uuhm no, virtualbox :)
<DaSkreech_> nixternal_: Who?
<Riddell> nixternal_: forwarded e-mail
<nixternal_> roger
<Riddell> _buz: are you talking to me about virtualbox?  presumably it runs isos?
<nixternal> gotta get rid of that tail
<_buz> afaik it does
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: yes?
<_buz> i know kvm and qemu do, so virtualbox probably does so too
<nixternal> DaSkreech_: yes what?
<nixternal> derr, I said roger again
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: you called?
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: Whi is og?
<nixternal> Og Maciel
<Riddell> is that Og the KDE user? :)
<nixternal> hehe, Riddell I have converted him!
<nixternal> he is going for the Gnome board while using KDE! I smell our chance for infiltration :p
<_buz> boy that murray guy sure has a nice rant going on there
<nixternal> I need the AOL "You've Got Mail" wav file...I want people to look at me strange with all of the stickers I have on my laptop
<nixternal> Riddell: top secret, but feel free to turn it into a story...that is to funny
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : try this http://newmail.monsterserve.com/keepout/misc/gotmail00.wav
<nixternal> how much does it cost to be a supporting member? I would be interested..but if Shuttleworth is on the list, something tells me that I don't have enough in my piggy bank :)
<rbrunhuber> nixternal : do not know about license issues though
<nixternal> rbrunhuber: oh lord that was disgusting....the funny thing is it played in amarok, and when it finished went right into Led Zeppelin's Communication Breakdown :)
<nixternal> what are the damn odds on that one
<Riddell> nixternal: http://ev.kde.org/getinvolved/supporting-members.php 100euro
<Riddell> of course you could become a normal member before too long too
<nixternal> groovy
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: Ok strange guy
<DaSkreech_> he starts out saying I've been knee deep in KDE for 5 years nowthen later on It's been years since I've really used KDE
<DaSkreech_> Conflicted much?
<nixternal> knee deep as in everyone around him uses/used kde
<DaSkreech_> ha ha
<DaSkreech_> never mind it was 5 days
<DaSkreech_> I read that thrice and read it wrong
<_buz> must be a good place where all people use kde
 * apachelogger just sent his motu application
<DaSkreech_> nixternal: Is that stuff true?
<ScottK> Which stuff?
<_buz> Riddell: the gradient in the kde4live window title bar is making it near impossible to actually read whole of the title
<_buz> and window decoration looks somehow broken for me
<Riddell> _buz: it's a matter of some debate in KDE 4 land
<_buz> parts of the window have a black bar, other parts of the same window do not
<Riddell> the developer has designed it assuming everyone has composite shadows on
<Riddell> and everyone else thinks that's unacceptable in a default
<_buz> composite shadows dont even work on my machine (never mind that compiz does a great job in kde3)
<DaSkreech_> ScottK:  the pyschosis of one of the GNOME members
 * ScottK is still hoping for a link to read all about it.
<_buz> ScottK: http://www.murrayc.com/blog/permalink/2007/11/26/gnome-board-2007-candidates-the-bad/
<ScottK> _buz: Thanks
<DaSkreech_> ScottK: Sorry logged in from Vista so I have WONDERFUL performance from insane mind blowing activities like clicking a mouse, typing, or receiving a packet from the internet!
<DaSkreech_> please see with me if it takes me 10 minutes to an hour to see a message you hve sent and i respond
<ScottK> Heh
<ScottK> Will it sounds like that guy would get along well with Kmos.
<DaSkreech> OK from Kubuntu now
<DaSkreech>  much better :)
<DaSkreech> Argh
<DaSkreech> now I have to go home
<DaSkreech> :(
<Jucato> oh boy... :/
<jpatrick> sup?
<Jucato> waking up to GNOME news :/
<Jucato> poor guys
<Jucato> good morning/evening! :)
<jpatrick> ..for us at least
<Jucato> is it ok to test the kde4 iso in vbox only? I don't think I have blank CD's to spare
<Riddell> Jucato: yeah, that's fine
<Jucato> cool! now to just wait :/
<Jucato> (it's the waiting that kills...)
<yuriy> kde4 iso?
<Jucato> [04:16] <Riddell> ** testers needed http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-20071126.iso
<Jucato> yay 3 hours to go to finish downloading it :)
<yuriy> downloading :) ETA 11 minutes
<Jucato> O.o
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-27
<jjesse> i hate house problems :(
<Jucato> aw? what happened?
<Jucato> and good evening jjesse
<jjesse> good morning Jucato
<jjesse> we have a tree in the front yard and those tree roots have cracked the pipe that leads from the house to the sewer
<jjesse> so whenever water is run it backs up into the house from the drain
<jjesse> so we now have to get a new pipe run (which means paying somoene to dig up our front yard)
<Jucato> oh... :/
<jjesse> yeah booo
<jjesse> i love it when you ask a question from a company about something on one of their web pages and they refer you back to that same web page
<jjesse> that doesn't have the answer you need
<Jucato> quality customer support :)
<Jucato> wow.. kde4 iso only finished downloading now?! :(
 * stdin starts downloading...
<stdin> my body clock is severely messed up....
<Jucato> mine's totally screwed
<stdin> I woke up at ~2am (it's 04:34)
<stdin> and I slept for ~12 hours
<stdin> even with several alarms going off...
<Jucato> let's see... I usually get to sleep at around 3am... or sometimes 4am... wake up at around 8am... sleep again around 10am... up to 12noon... that was yesterday..
<Jucato> saturday to sunday I only slept a total of 6 hours... including naps
<Hobbsee> bad Jucato.  you're taking after me, i see.
<Jucato> :)
<stdin> hmm, "[22:49]  <blendtux> stdin: how much is a default kernel loaded in the ram"   < why do these people ask ME these things...
<Jucato> because you know everything duh!
<stdin> but, why not ask the channel?
<stdin> and I don't really know the answer, I'd guess all of it tho
 * nixternal loves valgrind!
 * Jucato loves nixternal
<Jucato> in a fraternal way :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> nice try
<Jucato> what? O.o
<nixternal> not to shabby....only took me a few hours to complete a class implementation...and I had one hang up that was blatent, but I couldn't see it
<nixternal> private:
<nixternal>     int maxIndex;
<nixternal> and then later in a member function I had
<nixternal> int max = maxIndex;
<nixternal> :) that won't work
<Hobbsee> no, it wont :P
 * Jucato scratches his head...
<nixternal> if it was java it would of worked :)
<nixternal> Jucato: maxIndex wasn't implemented
<nixternal> if I had 'int maxIndex = 0;' then it would have worked
<Jucato> oh... I thought it would have been initialized through the constructor :)
<nixternal> not implemented, instantiated
<nixternal> default constructor
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Jucato> in that case :)
<nixternal> I could still instantiate that way
<Hobbsee> nixternal: oh, i was assuming you were trying to use a private variable, out of scope.
 * Jucato headdesks until bled dry
<Jucato> lol! different views :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if my findMaxIndex() was public, then you would be correct
<nixternal> findMaxIndex() was private as well
<Hobbsee> oh right
 * Hobbsee wonders why
 * nixternal too
<nixternal> but that is the way the class was designed
<Hobbsee> erm, if findMaxIndex() was part of teh class, you could use the private variable.
<Hobbsee> with it public
<nixternal> if I used an accessor/mutator, then yes
<nixternal> but this class has none
<nixternal> err, ya, dunno what I was just thinkin'...it was a lonely little butterfly of an int
<nixternal> nonetheless, totally forgot to instantiate the lil bugger
<nixternal> valgrind came to the rescue...because it would still build fine, but it would seg fault
<nixternal> seg fault due to maxIndex being null
 * Jucato thinks his c++-foo doesn't even come close to average if he couldn't grok this...
 * Hobbsee thinks it would be more helpful with the code
<Hobbsee> you can still change private variables from the public function - you just cant change the private varialbe directly
 * Jucato thinks he's pretty dense today...
<stdin> kde4 live is quicker than I'd have thought :)
<stdin> even if I did have to get a wired connection and edit the sources.list to enabel restricted then install l-r-m
 * Jucato would love to have tested it on a real CD...
<Jucato> alas no blanks...
<stdin> I used a DVD
<stdin> no blank CDs
<stdin> (my mother stole them all)
<Jucato> no blanks. period.
<Jucato> not even blank bullets... :/
<stdin> virtualbox/vmware/qemu ?
<Jucato> vbox
<stdin> took a while to load for me in vbox
<stdin> *a long while
<Jucato> long while
<Jucato> yeah. I fell asleep
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> it looks different too...
<Jucato> uploading screenshot
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/kde4/kde4live.png
<yuriy> Jucato: what's with the windeco glitchiness?
<Jucato> vbox :)
<Jucato> although I doubt vbox had anything to do with the Task Manager plasmoid's location :)
<Jucato> wow so many KDE4 apps installed :)
<stdin> bg
<stdin> kwin --replace
 * Jucato just closed it... :P
<stdin> damn
<stdin> :p
<Jucato> but so far so good. the ISO works :)
<stdin> well, I got kwin composite going :)
<Jucato> something I can't do in vbox :)
<Serega> morning, all
<stdin> wow, only 3 crashes so far :) kwin: 1, kontify4: 2
<Jucato> yeah knotify
<stdin> those were the 2 things i expected to crash
<stdin> kwin after I enabled composite anywat
<stdin> *anyway
<Jucato> although I haven't experienced kwin crashing yet on my lappy (from svn)
<stdin> mine crashed just as it enabled composite, that why you saw my try to restart it before
<stdin> time to reboot back in to kde3
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<Riddell> hi sebastian^
<sebastian^> :)
<mikkael> what is the approbiate status for this bug ? invalid ?
<mikkael> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-qtcurve/+bug/135847
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135847 in kde-style-qtcurve "kde style qtcurve doesnt apply changes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Hobbsee> mikkael: yeah, i would
 * Jucato waves
<mikkael> is i right, that his ".config" folder should be owned by user ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<kwwii> if it is in your home, yes
<mikkael> ah good
<kwwii> and it sounds like an invalid bug which relates to an alpha, judging by your comment
<mikkael> for me it was a valid bug until 10 minutes ago :D
<mikkael> what's the package that contains the trash icon on kicker ?
<Jucato> right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> Trash?
<mikkael> i mean whats the package to report a bug
<Jucato> kicker (or kdebase)
<mikkael> if i want to open the trash folder via this icon i get "malformed url: trash:/" error if dolphin is my file-manager
<mikkael> on a default gutsy install, with dolphin as filemanager..is the trash opened with konqueror or dolphin ?
 * Jucato fires up vbox
<Jucato> mikkael: dolphin
<mikkael> uh oh, then again something wrong on my install :(
<stdin> mikkael: seems to work here
<mikkael> well google shows a lot of results if i search for that error-message..ill try to fix this
<mikkael> thanks, you saved lp from another invalid bug ;)
<stdin> I remember it not working during the pre-releases of gutsy, but that got fixed afaik
<mikkael> my install is from august..
<stdin> my install is from about september
<Jucato> mine is last month. beat that! :P
<stdin> fine! i'll reinstall now :p
<mikkael> stdin: how about adding amarok2 to you ppa ?
<stdin> mikkael: it won't build
<mikkael> oh ok
<stdin> that's the only problem :p
<stdin> I tried getting a more recent snapshot, but that failed miserably too
<mikkael> ok, gotta go, have a nice day guys and girls
<mhb> hello
 * Hobbsee waves
 * Jucato waves too
<stdin> now, why isn't poppler backported?
<Hobbsee> .......................
<Hobbsee> @lart stdin
<stdin> well I needed to backport it to build... something? but it's not in -backports
<Hobbsee> stdin: um...um...what do you need it for?
<stdin> and it makes my "revert to -backports" script go "BOOM"
<stdin> *with out it backported
<Hobbsee> backporting poppler will tend to make it go boom, too
<Hobbsee> assuming it's an api change, which it almost always is, iirc
<stdin> I think I needed it for kdebase-kde4
<Hobbsee> oh, do you just need libpoppler-qt4-2 ?
<stdin> not sure, i needed it for something (fuzzy memory) when building kde4 in my ppa
<stdin> either kdebase-kde4 or kde4libs
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% rdepends libpoppler2 | wc -l                   12:29AM
<Hobbsee> 19
<stdin> doesn't count build-deps does it..
<stdin> it's fancy grep time
<Hobbsee> no, that's why i searched for the binary lib, not the -dev package - and made the assumption that all the packages involved did shlibs correctly.
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% rbuildepend libpoppler-qt4-dev | wc -l         12:31AM
<Hobbsee> 8
<Hobbsee> i'd say ti's that that you need
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% rbuildepend libpoppler-dev | wc -l             12:31AM
<Hobbsee> 18
<Hobbsee> sarah@Lo
<stdin> I think it's kdegraphics-kde4 and/or koffice actually
<stdin> grep -C5 "poppler" /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_tsimpson_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_main_source_Sources |grep "Package:"
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% rbuildepend libpoppler-qt4-dev                 12:31AM
<Hobbsee> kde4graphics
<Hobbsee> kdegraphics-kde4
<Hobbsee> koffice2
<Hobbsee> okular
<Hobbsee> kde4graphics
<Hobbsee> kdegraphics-kde4
<Hobbsee> koffice2
<Hobbsee> okular
<Hobbsee> you have a strange way of doing things :)
 * stdin is tempted to do "!paste | Hobbsee", but fear the stick too much
<Hobbsee> howzat?
<stdin> that'll do :)
<stdin> yeah, kdegraphics-kde4 build-deps libpoppler-qt-dev (>= 0.6.1-1)
<stdin> and 0.6-0ubuntu2.1 is in -updates
<Hobbsee> then i think you'll need to backport everything that depends on it.
<Hobbsee> or build depends
<Hobbsee> and test it
<Hobbsee> either way, it's a mighty big backport
<stdin> it'll be needed if you want kdegraphics-kde4 in gutsy-backports/universe
<mhb> one thing is certain ... ast is a good speaker - makes one really unhappy about the state of bloat in current software
<stdin> I've had the new poppler installed for a while and haven't noticed any breakage anyway (doesn't mean there isn't any, just that I haven't seen any)
<Hobbsee> jdong might have smoked enough crack to take it...but....
<_buz> stdin: i've found it to be much faster
<_buz> now pages render near instantly in kpdf
<_buz> whatever you did to it, its appreciated :P
<stdin> just got the package from hardy and built it against gutsy :)
<Hobbsee> stdin: then again, this is backports.
<Hobbsee> but, it's also ubuntu's reputation
<Hobbsee> tough call.
<stdin> Hobbsee: I know my ppa isn't any comparison to the ubuntu archive
<stdin> also everyone who has kde4 from my ppa has the new poppler anyway
<Hobbsee> stdin: it's not the kde stuff that i'm worried about
<Hobbsee> it's the fact that who knows about gnome, etc, stuff, which people who are testing your ppa likely arent using
<stdin> yeah, true
<Hobbsee> if evince breaks with the new poppler, your KDE 4 people are extremely unlikely to test it :)
<Hobbsee> yet, oh crap, you've just broken it for anyone running backports running gnome.  "whoops"
<stdin> I doubt "whoops" will be the exact response :p
<Hobbsee> well, true :{P
<ScottK> No, the exact response is something like "Backports aren't enabled by default for a reason."
<Hobbsee> *snort*
<Hobbsee> well...
<stdin> they do say "unsupported updates", but not "enable this and have to reinstall"
<Jucato> coz that would be "stdin's PPA"...
 * Jucato runs and hides
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you snorted again? O.o
<mhb> kind of makes you look sceptically on all those new ultra-complex projects.
<Jucato> hi mhb
<mhb> hi Jucato
<stdin> Jucato: nah, my ppa has "enable this and get a svn version of konversation, a broken smplayer and a shiny new QtCurve" :p
<stdin> KDE4 was just a bonus :)
 * ScottK once worked on a project where we spent almost 2 years simplifying the design to the simplest, minimal solution we could come up with.
<Jucato> "and break your system" :D
<stdin> only if you don't remove kde4base-data
<mhb> ScottK: and the result?
<ScottK> Worked better than anyone expected when fielded.
<ScottK> We also got some "You spent two years in design and all you changed was ..."
<mhb> :o)
<ScottK> My response was along the lines of, "Yeah, it was really hard to figure out how to change so little."
<ScottK> Of course I've also been caught figuring out how to do things that get 80% of the benifit at 5% the costs too.
<mhb> ScottK: that is what I thought
<mhb> we really should be trying to do things simple
<ScottK> It's hard though.
<mhb> people said that Adept was too complex, and we will soon be replacing it with something twice (or more) as complex, with DBus dependencies and more
<ScottK> A good exercise is to try to add a feature to a program at a net zero SLOC count change.
 * ScottK has personally already replaced Adept with Apt.
<mhb> me too
<mhb> actually, I was wondering whether we need a package manager
<ScottK> We do, but it should be far lighter than Adept, I'd say.
<Hobbsee> we should use an automatix-equivalent
<mhb> you could have a nice web app doing all the searching and other stuff
<mhb> if you have no internet, you use gdebi then, I guess
 * ScottK boggles at nice being right next to web app.
<mhb> :o)
<ScottK> But of course, I'm old and cranky, so I like my programs and my data on my actual computer.
<mhb> me too
<mhb> but I like googling, too
<mhb> googling a package, clicking on it, see it install...
<mhb> and when you are old and cranky, you would use apt-get which you have on your machine nonetheless
 * ScottK shudders at actually installing code found via Google without looking at it.
<mhb> I still think adept manager lacks a target group
<mhb> ScottK: installation could be done via apt like it still is
<mhb> ScottK: you just find the package via the internet, the installation will be done by a nicer version of adept batch
<ScottK> Right.  It's the install random code found somewhere out there I shudder at.
<mhb> ScottK: which will not happen in this scenario
<ScottK> OK. I guess I misunderstood "[09:02] <mhb> googling a package, clicking on it, see it install..."
 * Jucato thought Tonio_ was working on kio-apt for that?
<mhb> he already did it
<mhb> the framework is all in place, basically
<mhb> all we would need is just do a nice official search engine for packages and then dump graphical package management once and for all
 * Jucato would disagree w/ the last part though.. but since he doesn't code, doesn't have a right to say
<mhb> Jucato: what do you mean?
<Jucato> if by "dump graphical package management'" you mean dropping a standalone package manager app.
<mhb> Jucato: yes, by dump graphical package management I mean dropping everything except gdebi and adept_batch
<mhb> Jucato: please tell me who and why would need it
<mhb> Jucato: my idea surely can be flawed
<Jucato> it's just me. don't worry about it :)
<Jucato> don't have stats or user feedback to back it up.
<mhb> Jucato: just give me an example
<mhb> Jucato: basic users would browse the web, it is perhaps even easier for them than the current way
<mhb> Jucato: and I guess more intuitive
<mhb> Jucato: advanced users like me stick to apt-get
<Jucato> I don't know... that really sounds easy for installing (and browsing) packages. but besides installing?
<Jucato> it would probably really be more intuitive though for users coming from Windows-land, where they'd use a web browser to look for packages and then download those and install them
<mhb> hmm, I wonder how often basic users remove packages
<mhb> I mean surely they remove apps
<mhb> and they perhaps fancy autoremoving
<mhb> but besides this?
<mhb> libraries?
<ScottK> mhb: This may be a good spec for Hardy +1.  Not to soon to start thinking it through.
<Jucato> just not sure.. despite the unlove for Adept, there are still quite a number of users who prefer to use a GUI package manager. and in the absence of a good KDE/Qt alternative, resort to Synaptic
<ScottK> So make one that's lighter and faster.
<mhb> indeed
<mhb> but there are no plans of such a manager
<mhb> only more complicated ones are on the horizon
<ScottK> mhb: So make some.
<Jucato> qt frontend to packagekit in the making?
 * ScottK thinks not.
<Jucato> I mean, there's one in the making... not sure about it's status though
<ScottK> There is?
<Jucato> yeah
 * ScottK thought it was just a Gnome thing.  Not sure how it'd help anywhere else?
<mhb> ScottK: why?
<mhb> ScottK: I mean - my solution will be very light
<Jucato> packagekit is supposed to be a cross-desktop/distro package management system
<mhb> ScottK: why should I make more?
<Jucato> http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/11/13/qt-frontend-for-packagekit/
<ScottK> Jucato: For Gnome.
<Jucato> er?
<mhb> Jucato: packagekit will be complex by design
<ScottK> That's what someone told me.  At which point I quit caring.
<Jucato> it doesn't have a GUI frontend
<Jucato> afaik
<Jucato> hm. ok...
<ScottK> mhb: I agree with much of what you're saying, but not the web app bit.
<Jucato> I might be wrong. so anyway
<mhb> ScottK: server (web) apps are designed for indexing stuff...
<mhb> ScottK: so search will take less time than it would take normally
<mhb> ScottK: on my machine, on grammas machine, everywhere
<ScottK> I can see creating a functional split where figuring out what package you want to install is a web thingy, but everything after that is a local app.
<mhb> you will not download anything via web itself, you just find the package, everything else will be as secure as it is today
<mhb> ScottK: of course
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds like we agree.
<mhb> ScottK: the web app would be the equivalent of the user googling "sudo apt-get install package"
<ScottK> +site:kubuntu,org
<mhb> ScottK: adept_batch would handle the installation itself
<mhb> advanced users would still prefer apt-get cmd line because it is the superior way of adminning stuff IMHO.
<_buz> how would go about alternative repos with webapp
<ScottK> _buz: Hopefully only after lots of warning.
<ScottK> Really not our problem.
<mhb> _buz: yeah, that is the only technological part that is not ready today... something like apt://repository/package could be done, but with warnings
<_buz> sounds too much like linspire to me
<ScottK> _buz: What sounds like Linspire?
<_buz> webapp for packages
<_buz> isnt that what linspire does
<ScottK> You mean Click and Run?
<_buz> yes
<mhb> it may be similar, I am not saying that the idea is original
<ScottK> It's main point is to get you proprietary software, so the intent we're discussing is completely different.
<mhb> we already have the technology, opensuse has it, too
<mhb> it is just the bold step with dropping the Add/Remove software and Adept Manager that is new
<Jucato> totally radical change
<mhb> we have seen that administering those apps was a PITA
<mhb> nobody really cared for them
<mhb> (devs, I mean)
<mhb> and users were not really happy about them
<Jucato> but doesn't that apply only to Adept?
<Jucato> (unfortunately)
<mhb> Jucato: hmm, other package managers are more polished, I am certain
<ScottK> mhb: I'd say slap something together and get it in Universe for Hardy.  If users like it, maybe the tide can be turned.
<mhb> ScottK: heh, how many people out of this channel would care if there was a new package in universe? :o)
<Jucato> I guess what I'm just saying that to drop the prospect of having any GUI package manager completely, just because of Adept, is a bit of a jump... oh well
<Jucato> time to work.
<mhb> ScottK: I can sit on my behind doing nothin, because the technology is there already
<ScottK> mhb: If every time someone whined about Adept, people could reply "Here, try this instead..." then maybe it'd get momentum.
<ScottK> mhb: What do I install to make it work then?
<mhb> ScottK: kio-apt from Tonios repos, I think
<Hobbsee> ScottK: review the thing in -motu please
<mhb> I dont know whether he pushed it somewhere
<ScottK> Hobbsee: There is no thing yet.
<_buz> whatever happened to kpackage anyway
<Hobbsee> ScottK: at :32?
<ScottK> Right.  We're discussing the idea of a light weight alternative to Adept.
<mhb> ScottK: there is also another aspect, which I sometimes take too seriously, but it is definitely important, and that is publicity
<Jucato> ScottK: lightweight would be an understatement I think :)
<ScottK> mhb: True, but IME if you have a better mousetrap, people would notice.
<mhb> ScottK: we already have the technology and we can have it working by Alpha 2
<ScottK> Great.  When you have something that needs reviewed for upload, ping me on -motu and I'll take a break from my reviewing strike to look at it.
<mhb> I guess for Hardy, having both around, but pushing the new one could be the goal
<mhb> because it is LTS, after all
<ScottK> Yes.  No radical change for Hardy is the best way.
<mhb> we can see if it catches on, and we will have Adept as failsafe ready
<ScottK> Exactly.
<Lure> Riddell: what is going on with kdepim packages in hardy?
<jjesse> here's the fun i'm having today: http://www.flickr.com/photos/j0217995/sets/72157603315165637/
<ScottK> Yum
<jjesse> yeah.... no water for 3 days :(
<mhb> evening
<ScottK> mhb: Good evening.
<mhb> ScottK: the biggest flaw in my plan ATM is the way that the website "knows" whether the package is installed or not
<ScottK> That'd definitely be tough.
<mhb> yeah, I wonder how to do that as simply as possible
<buz> easy, use an active-x control
<buz> SCNR
<mhb> buz: sure :o)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: what are you making?
<yuriy> mhb: from skimming the conversation yesterday, i thought the idea was something along the lines of kio-apt?
<yuriy> (which i haven't tried)
<mhb> yuriy: right, my idea was to create a package search web application which would be tied to kio-apt
<yuriy> mhb: what do you mean by a web application though? would it be running locally?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: how would it be different from kio-apt?
<mhb> yuriy: think adept manager, but as a web app, with links to kio-apt
<mhb> yuriy: well, not exactly kio-apt, more like the Firefox package installation system
<mhb> yuriy: apt://thunderbird/ installs Thunderbird ...
<nosrednaekim> oh... cool.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: one - searching done remotely, faster searching on all computers
<mhb> nosrednaekim: two - web content is really flexible, you cannot add icons, screenshots to the current Debian labeling system easily, you could do that on web pages
<nosrednaekim> oh thats nice.... screenshots of the app :D
<mhb> nosrednaekim: three - it is more multiplatform than whatever the PackageKit people come up with
<nosrednaekim> haha.... figures thats what is behind it all :D
<mhb> nosrednaekim: we already have most of the technology, OpenSUSE has it too and I am sure more distributions will have it in the future
<ScottK> Actually getdeb (for all I think they aren't great packagers) have a decent web site for this kind of thing.
<mhb> ScottK: good to know, I will check that
<mhb> nosrednaekim: my aim would be to finally solve package management in Kubuntu for basic users
<mhb> nosrednaekim: by "solve" I mean replace with something that is usable, simple, fast and maintainable
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> I think klikit was trying to do something like this..
<mhb> nosrednaekim: what we need is simple package installation for the common users
<mhb> nosrednaekim: powerusers should always stick to the command line, there is no point in providing graphical tools for them
<mhb> (by default, that is)
<nosrednaekim> I love synaptic, and I think I'm pretty much power-user defined.
<nosrednaekim> Though in general I agree with you
<nosrednaekim> adept is too complicated
<ScottK> And slow
<nosrednaekim> I wish we could just go with synaptic themes all qt-ish XD
<mhb> nosrednaekim: sure, use what you like best, that is the open-source way.
<nosrednaekim> yup.... but I will be interested in seeing what you turn out..your stuff is pretty good..
<ScottK> mhb: Make it simple, useable, and fast, and it'll be what people pick.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: adept is too complex to my liking, and too complex usually means too slow. Although I try to be as unbiased to PackageKit as possible, you cannot really label it "simple".
<mhb> ScottK: hmm, the getdeb.net engine is not open-source
<buz> i think adept primarily is as slow because its python
<mhb> buz: wrong, adept is pure C++
<buz> it is?
<buz> well in any case, the ui sure is weir
<buz> d
<nosrednaekim> wish people would get it out of their heads that python is slow too <_<
<ScottK> mhb: No.  I was just refering to how it looked.  I'd not recommend actually using any of their code even if it was available.
<buz> nosrednaekim: depends on what youre doing
<buz> if you start crunching data in pure python, it's not gonna be fast
<mhb> true
<buz> but if youre sane enough to use the lib properly, it can be quite fast
<buz> and the code is a dream to read
<mhb> unfortunately Python is one of the languages where your math computations take so much longer that you manage to write the C equivalent, compile it and finish it while the Python code runs
<ScottK> Develop first and then opimize later anyway.
<buz> usually i would agree
<ScottK> mhb: True, but do the thing in Python and there optimize where needed.
<buz> but i have seen projects where that went spectacularly wrong
<buz> +
 * ScottK worked on one project where it turned out DNS lookup latency made code optimization almost no help at all.
<buz> was that per chance reserve resolving httpd log cruncher?
<mhb> hmm, I need advice from you experienced dpkg gurus ... does every user have the right to check whether a package is installed or not?
<mhb> or is that restricted somehow?
<buz> looks like that data is 644 root
<apachelogger> aye, readable by everyone AFAIK
<mhb> thanks
<yuriy> mhb: so it would be run remotely?
<mhb> yuriy: depends on what you mean
<mhb> yuriy: package search? yes.
<mhb> yuriy: package installation? no.
<mhb> yuriy: think www.getdeb.net for package search, when you want an app you click "Install" and you will be redirected to an URL like apt://install/thunderbird, which will be processed by kio-apt
<mhb> (adept_batch, specifically)
<ScottK> Except it would install a real Ubuntu package and not the random stuff they actually provide.
<mhb> right.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-28
<nixternal> it sure is quiet in here
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> nixternal: it wasn't so quiet around 12 hours ago :)
<Jucato> nixternal!!!! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> what happened 12 hours ago?
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Jucato> discussion about mhb's plans for Kubuntu's future package manager :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<nixternal> I have been so busy with a clients website, final projects, and plagerizing a 1st draft so I can make it look like I am working on my final paper :p
<nixternal> PackageKit if and when it gets done
<Jucato> nope
<nixternal> I would say pull Adept for the time being and use straight synaptic
<Jucato> not packagekit
<nixternal> we are getting way to many issues reported
<nixternal> why not package kit?
<nixternal> I am using it in foresight, it is pretty damn nice
<Jucato> ah foresight uses packagekit as frontend?
<nixternal> not yet 100%, but getting close
<nixternal> I built it and have been using it though
<Jucato> if I interpret him correctly, he's goal is for a browser/based front-end using something like adept-batch as backend (which is a front end to apt...)
<nixternal> unless someone is going to actively maintain adept, scrap it
<Jucato> sort of like getdeb (they say)
<nixternal> why browser based?
<Jucato> easier to search and install...
<Jucato> not really browser based I think.. more like kio-apt? apt:/THunderbird will install thunderbird?
<Jucato> something like that. mhb's the person to explain :)
<nixternal> is mhb pro-pkgkit?
<nixternal> if so, I am on his side! :)
<Jucato> (no)
<ScottK> nixternal: Just switch to Gnome and you'll have it no problem.
<Jucato> oh there! ScottK can prolly explain better
<Jucato> he was there
<Jucato> ScottK: I still don't believe that you were told the truth about packagekit...
<ScottK> The idea is have something simple, fast, and easy to use.
<Jucato> afaik it's not even GNOME-centric/oriented
<Jucato> (depends on whether you consider D-Bus not to be cross-desktop/fd.o)
 * ScottK just doesn't get the idea of one package management front end for RPM and APT both.  It just doesn't add up.
<Jucato> there's apt-rpm already...
<nixternal> the day I switch to Gnome is the day I marry Steve Ballmer
<nixternal> just ain't gonna happen
<Jucato> and kpackage already supports both DEB and RPM
<nixternal> and conary :p
<ScottK> It's like crossing the streams in Ghostbusters.
<ScottK> Fortunately for everyone I know zero about GUI programming so there's no risk of my doing any actual work on this.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> fortunately for everyone I don't know much programming yet :)
<nixternal> GUI/Frontend is the easy part, I suck at the backend part
<nixternal> :)
 * Jucato huggles nixternal and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<nixternal> I need to go to sleep and see if I can actually wake up at 07:00 and not 11:00 tomorrow :)
<nixternal> I slept through 2 classes today, thankfully in my own bed :)
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> so with that, g'nite and don't let the bed bugs bite!
<Jucato> k'night! :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: LAAAAAAAAAAA
 * Jucato dies of shock
<Tm_T> mission accomplished
<Jucato> __/ + \__ "Here lies Jucato..."
<Tm_T> Jucato: so you're liar also?
<Hobbsee> Lure: any idea if kdepim enterprise ever released a 3.5.8 version?
<Lure> Hobbsee: they do not "release", but they have recently merged stuff from 3.5.8
<Hobbsee> Lure: right, that's what i thought.
<Lure> Hobbsee: I will ask if they are now 3.5.8 complete
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's too late for this alpha if they are.  *shrug*
<Lure> Hobbsee: I plan to update enterprise snapshot for hardy this weekend
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> please do actually test them :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: I did not want to mess kdepim for first alpha, but somebody else did ;-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> well, i'm about to properly fix it now, so...
<Lure> Hobbsee: sure, I depend 100% on kdepim and I am running my work laptop on hardy
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks for fixing package dependancy mess
 * buz wonders why usb mass storage devices that were already connected upon boot dont show up in media:/
<Tm_T> wow, I sent mail to list
<Tm_T> my first?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tm_T> yeah, I have also written 4 (!!!!) posts to forums this month
<Tm_T> I must be seriously sick
<mhb> hi folks
<Riddell> nazdar mhb
<mhb> Riddell: thanks, what a nice greeting!
<mhb> Riddell: hello to you too
<Tm_T> mhb: cyfarchion
<mhb> nixternal: I am against packagekit, because I disagree with the design ... it will work, but it is far too complex to just work fast
<mhb> nixternal: I like simple and fast applications, Adept was not one of them, but PackageKit will be even more complex than that
<mhb> Tm_T: is that welsh?
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> mhb: google revealed?
<mhb> Tm_T: yup, I never heard that language before.
<Tm_T> heh
<mhb> Unfortunately, I guess.
<Tm_T> me neither in "real life"
<mhb> nixternal: my point (and not just mine, I admit I am influenced by a presentation ast had on our uni this week) is that because of overly complex software like packagekit, software is getting slower faster than hardware is getting faster (Wirth's law)
<mhb> so, with me having given up, is anyone else organizing the meeting?
<Tm_T> ?
<mhb> Tm_T: we have tons of topic for a meeting, yet we cannot agree on a date
<Tm_T> ahha
<mhb> I tried to get together one, but I gave up in the end
<Tm_T> aye
<mhb> every week there is someone saying "oh, this date is no good, there are holidays in U.S./China/South Africa..."
<mhb> or someone from the council is too busy
<Tm_T> I know that issue way too well
<mhb> I am not the type to organize this kind of things, I always go crazy when there is a deadlock, I like things simple and fast and immediately, preferably :o)
<Tm_T> I'm just constantly "out"
 * Tm_T is eating now two drugs to head and one occasionally to pain
<Tm_T> all of them are, well, drugs
<mhb> Tm_T: hmm, sorry to hear that
<Tm_T> no need to be :)
<Tm_T> it's sort of, hum, improvement
<Hobbsee> ah yes, meeting!
<Hobbsee> there will be a meeting on my saturday night.
<Lure> Hobbsee: which is when in UTC terms?
<Hobbsee> just figuring now
<mhb> Hobbsee: good! has it been sent to the ML yet?
<Hobbsee> mhb: no
<Hobbsee> 11am UTC good?
<mhb> fine here (I am quite adaptable, though)
<Hobbsee> Lure: Riddell?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ?
<Lure> Hobbsee: I have to work on my daughter's school on Sat, so it might be tough for me
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, should be ok
<Lure> Hobbsee: I will try to get one hour free around that time and come around
<Hobbsee> cool, OK :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no problem (like always...)
<Jucato> stdin: ping me when you're not to busy in support. need to ask a kde4 (from svn) setup question
<stdin> ping -c1 Jucato
<Jucato> unknown host
<Jucato> stdin: you built kde4 from svn before right? and run it as your primary user?
<stdin> I have
<stdin> it's been a while since I've done it though
<Jucato> hmm.. just gonna ask, did you keep your kde3 apps' $KDEHOME separte from kde4's? and how? or did you just set $KDEHOME to ~/.kde for all?
<stdin> I had KDEHOME=$HOME/.kde4
<Jucato> and kde3 apps use that as their home too?
<stdin> yeah, if you run them after you export that setting
<Jucato> hmm ok :)
 * Jucato wonders what to do when running a full kDE4 session as his main user, but still keep kde3 app data and configs...
<stdin> if the kde3 apps see a settings in a config file that they don't understand, they usually just leave it alone
<stdin> Jucato: you could (if you have the inclination) just make wrapper scripts in ~/bin for the kde3 apps that have "export KDEHOME=~/.kde ; exec YourKDE3App"
<stdin> at least for the kde3 apps you really need to keep separate from kde4 settings
<Jucato> hm.. yeah... I think that's in the bashrc script... thanks for reminding me :)
<Lure> Jucato: there is start3app function that can help to run kde3 apps from origiginal KDEHOME
<Jucato> Lure: yeah I forgot :)
<Riddell> you should be able to run kde 4 without settings KDEHOME now
<Riddell> testers for that welcome
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> mhb: packagekit thus far is faster than synaptic from what I have witnessed
<Riddell> nixternal: what habe you witnessed?
<Riddell> have
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 11 is fine for me, shall we declare that final?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds good to me.
<nixternal> Riddell: I have been using package kit in foresight and it is blazingly fast and I have seen others at the LUG messing with it
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy adding kubuntu meeting at 11:00UTC to fridge?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> when though?
<Hobbsee> 11 utc, my saturday night
<Hobbsee> which i believe is your saturday day
<nixternal> saturday morning (05:00)
<nixternal> added to the fridge
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if we have any candidates for Saturday, besides stdin, let me know so I can give a preview and email my votes
 * Jucato will keep quiet there... but assures stdin of his support...
<stdin> :)
<nixternal> I already gave Hobbsee my vote for stdin, and it wasn't pretty :p
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> :P
<sebastian^> hi folks :)
<nixternal> if it were a model, it would look something like this -> - | 1
<nixternal> howdy sebastian^
<Jucato> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu-devel!
<Jucato> :)
<sebastian^> what a boring day and what a damn weather here in ffm :-/
<nixternal> it be a cold one today in Chicago...we are supposed to get some good snow this week though I heard
 * nixternal checks weather.com
<Jucato> ffm?
<Jucato> 80.7 ºF over here... at night... :/
<sebastian^> i think we wont get any snow here in frankfurt
<sebastian^> only cold and wet weather :-/
<nixternal> hey, I would love to stay and chat, but I have to go learn something today :p
<Serega> greetings
 * Hobbsee waves
 * Jucato drawns
<Jucato> er.. drowns...
<Jucato> even in dying I can't spell...
<stdin> that's what spell checkers are for
<jpatrick> buz: ok, I think this patch looks uploading to my ppa soon
<stdin> I feel I've done my good deed for the day, just removed all instances of "use sudo vi ..." from the help.u.c :)
<jpatrick> hi Serega
<Riddell> stdin: what did you replace them with?
<stdin> Riddell: sudo nano
<Riddell> stdin: can you make the meeting on saturday?
<stdin> Riddell: I'm pretty sure I can
<stdin> unless, ya know, someone dies, I'll be here :p
 * Hobbsee dies
<stdin> nooo, we need the LPSoD
<jpatrick> Riddell: the other candidates are the kubuntu-es admins, but.. looks like I'm the only one that can +1 them, would they count?
<Riddell> jpatrick: sure
<jpatrick> ok, cool
<jpatrick> buz: just finished uploading the LUKS enabled kdebase to my ppa
<jpatrick> hope it builds..
<Serega> jpatrick: hey
<Serega> has anyone tried my patch?
<Riddell> Serega: I'm afraid it hasn't got to the top of my todo list yet
<Riddell> it should do sometime today
<buz> jpatrick: lemme see
<buz> oh its still building :)
<mhb> nixternal: have you tested that on our minimum requirements?
<mhb> nixternal: Vista is also fast, provided you have a new machine... speed is a) relative b) not always the right value to measure.
<mhb> nixternal: it is an implication - simplicity => speed, but the other way around does not have to be true.
<mhb> besides, does daemonized package management actually solve any of our problems?
<mhb> do we have problems with the current way, except that Adept sucks?
 * mhb should stop asking silly questions to an empty room :o)
<Riddell> the problem with the current way is there's nobody to maintain a package manager.  if we can do it cross distro that going to be less of a problem
<mhb> Riddell: like I said before, although it is a wicked idea, I dont see a reason for a "classical" PM at the moment
<mhb> I see a reason for a way to install and remove applications, users do that
<mhb> advanced users will use apt tools because it offers much more than a conventional PM will ever offer
<mhb> but we dont need a robust tool as Adept was ... IMHO we need an updater, a batch mode installer and gdebi. Everything else either lacks a target user base, or can be substituted by an advanced kio-apt.
<mhb> heh
<mhb> http://www.alweb.dk/gallery/engelsk/oxygen_menu
 * nosrednaekim is mad! there is no GHOP KDE projects!!
<mhb> come on people, lets not make this a silent channel
<jjesse> maybe we are all busy working on kubuntu?
<Riddell> very busy!
<mhb> Riddell for sure
<mhb> the others I am not that sure ...
<mhb> look at nix, for example, jumping ship and working on foresight
<mhb> :o)
 * jpatrick grrs ppa
<jpatrick> mhb: I'm trying to implement LUKS support into kdebase :p
<jpatrick> all most got it
<Riddell> jpatrick: shouldn't kubuntu-es.org be working?
<jpatrick> Riddell: someone else has the domain name, and we're waiting for it to become unregistered, however the site can be access for {x|edu}buntu-es
<jpatrick> now... anyone know how I can get the Makefile's in /kioslave/media/mounthelper/ to make a decryptdialog.ui into a *.h?
<Riddell> jpatrick: just add it to the foo_SOURCES target
 * jpatrick adds to kio_media_la_SOURCES
<Riddell> you might also need to run make -f Makefile.cvs after editing Makefile.am files
<jpatrick> but.. that will mean adding it to debian/rules no?
<Riddell> no, it just needs to be run once
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules buildprep   does the same thing
<jpatrick> ok, cool, don't want to break anything there
<buz> jpatrick: did the sources compile for you  locally?
<jpatrick> buz: no, but I just have to add the decryptdialog.ui to the Makefile and that should be it :)
<buz> aight
<yuriy> aw KDE isn't participating in this http://code.google.com/opensource/ghop/2007-8/
<buz> i have never even heard of silverstipe
<buz> stripe
 * mhb neither
<buz> looks like ajaxified typo3
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: ping
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: pong
<CPrgmSwR2> Are you going to re-build kde4 or wait until its released to rebuild it
<stdin> haven't really decided yet, I'll build it from svn a few times and see if there's any point
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: the one you built previously has the windows listed with 50% of the bar
<CPrgmSwR2> and uses the blue bar rather than the new black bar
<stdin> I'm sure that'll be fixed sometime by kde, but there's no exact time for it
<CPrgmSwR2> its already fixed
<stdin> so I'd have to build it from svn, test it, reppackage it then re-upload it
<CPrgmSwR2> its just not in the builds that you made
<stdin> I know, I built what kde released :p
<CPrgmSwR2> ah okay
<stdin> I'd also have to get some sort of system going where I can test the builds and upload if they're ok
<stdin> and my bandwidth will definitely suffer if i decide to do that
<CPrgmSwR2> oh okay
<stdin> it's also dependant on the state of the PPAs, there's not guarantee the quota won't come into force soon
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: then how will kde4 get built in the future
<stdin> same way the betas were, the'll be uploaded to the ubuntu archive
<stdin> by Riddell most likely
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<stdin> (he has more package-foo than me)
<CPrgmSwR2> I will just wait another 2 weeks then
<stdin> if you're really interested in seeing the current state of KDE4 then SVN is always the best way to go
<stdin> the source changes so much by the time I packaged it and released it, it'd be out-of-date
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah thats true
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: there'll also be some Kubuntu+KDE4 LiveCDs available, like the one for RC1 now
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: okay thnx
 * bobesponja is away: Gone away for now.
<mhb> like I said before - http://www.alweb.dk/gallery/engelsk/oxygen_menu - is a good benchmark on how KDE4.0 will be ready
<mhb> the oxygen menu is really strange, and the theme wont be ready even for 4.0 release
<Riddell> the theme is totally unready
<Riddell> oxygen icons are one of the best parts of KDE 4
<mhb> icons are nice, true ... but I fear "not-ready" parts of KDE 4.0 will be spread throughout the system
<mhb> is the plasma panel movable yet?
<Riddell> not sure, waiting for the new snapshot to package
<Riddell> the release will probably be delayed until january anyway
<mhb> oh will it?
<mhb> I havent heard the news yet
<Riddell> that's the vibe from release-team
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> someone slap me, I am slowly starting to stop being delusional about the great, slow moving cathedral being KDE
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> mhb: I had something fun in my KDE4
<Tm_T> mhb: almost like it was software accelerated
<nixternal> Riddell: shh, you weren't supposed to talk about pushing it back another month :p
<nixternal> mhb: no jumping ship to foresight here....I am Kubuntu blue through and through :)
<buz> a delay sounds like a sensible thing
<Tm_T> meh
<buz> its only approaching beta quality about now in my book
<nixternal> buz: I tend to agree
<Tm_T> depends on parts
<nixternal> Konqueror is probably the buggiest thing I have seen yet, and less than a month isn't going to be enough time to work out all of its kinks
<Tm_T> Konsole has some weird painting issues
<Tm_T> or is it Oxygen style, who knows
<nixternal> Tm_T: forgot about that....plus if I can't make konsole transparent, then it isn't ready in my book :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Then you must not use Adept.
<nixternal> ya, the oxygen style isn't my favorite :)
<nixternal> ScottK: I only use adept_updater
<buz> and i sure cant get compositing to work
<ScottK> Well there you go.
<nixternal> I have a dpkg -l > foo that I use to install all of the apps I use when I create a new system
<mhb> has anyone tested KDE4 when it comes to speed?
<mhb> I mean doing a non-debug build and then compare startup times, etc.
<nixternal> mhb: slow, but not deadly slow...i run it on a celern m 1.6 with 1.5gb of ram
<buz> mhb: some things seemed pretty quick, others pretty slow
<nixternal> not the fastest machine, but unlike compiz, all of the composite stuff actually works on this intel chipset
<onairlogger> intel++
<mhb> nixternal: slow? aww.
<buz> nixternal: what intel chipset do you have?
<nixternal> 945? something like that
 * onairlogger notes to do some speed testing
<mhb> OTOH, my intel chipset doesnt work at all
<buz> i can run compiz but not kwin_composite
<buz> mhb: same here
<buz> 965
<nixternal> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME,
<nixternal> ya
<buz> could you post your xorg somewhere?
<buz> xorg.conf that is ;)
<nixternal> me?
<mhb> ntel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<buz> yeah
<nixternal> sure buz, one sec
<buz> mhb: the 943 is some sort of castrated chip
<nixternal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mhb> nixternal: was that to me?
<buz> i think that was to himself ;)
<nixternal> buz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46150/
<mhb> nixternal: I just posted one line :o( please do sentence me to life
<buz> thanks
<buz> will try it tomorrow
<nixternal> mhb: no, I couldn't remember the pastebin url :)
<onairlogger> -.-
<mhb> why is every new piece of software so slow :o(
<buz> nixternal: you're using another driver
<buz> that one doesnt work with my 965
<buz> :(
<onairlogger> oh
<onairlogger> I has a 965 as well I think
<buz> got composite to work on that?
<mhb> I solemnly swear the next piece of software I am going to develop, I am going to make sure the minimum requirements will stay fixed throughout the releases and that speed would either stay the same or increase
<onairlogger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/46151/
<mhb> also, I solemnly swear that I am up to no good.
<onairlogger> buz: what's your issue?
<jjesse> argh can't remember what is that line from mhb?
<jjesse> harry potter right
<buz> kwin_composite complains "No compositing"
<buz> even though compiz works just fine
<onairlogger> Oo
<onairlogger> buz: packages or self compiled?
<buz> stdin's packages
<onairlogger> is compositing actually enabled in these pacakges?
<stdin> it is, I got it working
<onairlogger> hm
<stdin> < intel 945
<stdin> relevant section of ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc > http://stdin.pastebin.com/m65a121d1
<buz> Xrender is painfully slow
<buz> and doesnt seem to work, anyhow
<stdin> not slow for me
<onairlogger> +1
<jjesse> +1 for which comment?
<onairlogger> the not slowy one :)
<buz_kde4> could paste the url again? i cant copy paste between sessions :)
<stdin> in fact, it's fast enough for me to use on the liveCD, so it more than enough from a real session
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.com/m65a121d1
<buz_kde4> thx
<stdin> you can access the kwin composite settings by running "kcmshell4 kwincompositing" too
<buz_kde4> mhh doesnt seem to very much
<buz_kde4> dim inactive windows doesnt do anything at all
<buz_kde4> can also click in the window title bar
<buz_kde4> no shadows anywhere, either
<stdin> try tweaking the settings with the command I gave
<buz_kde4> mhh it works with alt tab
<buz_kde4> thats weird
<buz_kde4> yeah thats the same as you get with right click title bar -> configure window behavior -> desktop effects
<stdin> did you restart kwin after pasting the section in kwinrc?
<buz_kde4> yes
<buz_kde4> some effects appear
<buz_kde4> like dimming with alt-tab
<stdin> well, then composite is working
<buz_kde4> but dim inactive windows for example is not
<buz_kde4> and it creates no end of graphic errors
<buz_kde4> like broken menu
<buz_kde4> or disappearing windows
<buz_kde4> which then reappear later
<onairlogger> buz_kde4: bug report
<buz_kde4> hard to describe
<buz_kde4> i might try doing a video
<onairlogger> well, you can first bug lubos on irc
<onairlogger> whatever his nick might be -.-
<buz_kde4> looks like the disappearing stuff is related to the fall apart plugin
<buz_kde4> without that, it doesnt seem to happen
<buz_kde4> mhh the thumbnail at side of screen is neat
<ryanakca> stdin: you a member yet?
<jjesse> i thought we voted him in :)
<stdin> not yet :(
<ryanakca> stdin: pitty... bug them all :)
<stdin> I could, but there's a meeting on saturday anyway
<stdin> few days won't kill me, hopefully :p
<kwwii> hrm, a meeting on saturday?
<jpatrick> yep
<kwwii> guess I missed an email somewhere then
<stdin> kwwii: it was only decided today
<stdin> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1245
<kwwii> cool, thanks for that link
<kwwii> which reminds me, we are having an art team meeting if someone other than myself would like to represent kubuntu
<kwwii> mhb, would you be interested in this?
<Riddell> I don't think hobbsee has sent an e-mail
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Meeting Saturday 11UTC
<Riddell> kwwii: do you think we could search through the entries in the oxygen wallpaper contest for something to use in hardy?
<kwwii> Riddell: I don't see why not
<Riddell> kwwii: do you know where we can find them?
<kwwii> Riddell: I was just looking on my disk to find them
<kwwii> it appears that I erased them already, I'll ask ruphy for them
<kwwii> Riddell: he is asleep for today...I'll find out in the morning
<Riddell> cool
<mhb> kwwii: when?
<kwwii> mhb: sat night at 20:00 CET
<mhb> okay, will be there
<mhb> kwwii: thanks for notifying me!
<Riddell> thanks mhb
<kwwii> mhb: no problem, good to hear that you can come
<jpatrick> Riddell: bug 128863 awaiting upload (test pkgs in my ppa) - buz isn't around tho...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128863 in kdebase "[WISH] Merge patch for LUKS support from SuSE" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128863
<jpatrick> and, I'm off, see you all tomorrow!
<LaserJock> hola
<LaserJock> I'm wondering what you guys have been doing with bugs filed against KDE3 packages that are gonna be fixed in KDE4?
<crimsun> mass-reassign to laserjock, derh.
<LaserJock> crimsun: haha, just what I need
<LaserJock> I was thinking of making it "Won't Fix" with a nice link to the upstream bug report and explaination that it's going to be done in KDE4
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-29
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'd say that KDE3 will be the default for Hardy, so that's premature.  There is still KDE3 bugfixing happening, just at a slow rate.
<LaserJock> ScottK: right, but KDE upstream says the will be fixing it for KDE4 and it doesn't look like they will do anything for KDE3
<ScottK> If that's true for a specific bug, then I think that's fine, but not as a general rule.
<LaserJock> right
 * bobesponja_ is back.
<nixternal> are we releasing on time tomorrow?
<nixternal> anything super important you want in the release notes, speak up, or forever hold your peace
<LaserJock> nixternal: hiya
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet
<nixternal> sittin' in class learning some Ajax
<nixternal> and not the cleaning stuff, the javascript stuff :p
<Jucato> wow ajax
<Jucato> hiya nixternal, LaserJock!
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
<LaserJock> hi Jucato!
<Jucato> wasabi homeskillet... that just reminded me how hungry I am :/
<nixternal> Jucato: remember how I told you about doing my release notes locally and what not?
<Jucato> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> well, I decided to rm -rf ~/downloads/*
<nixternal> and it was in there :)
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> -_-
<nixternal> easy to recreate, no worries
<Jucato> 2nd time you managed to rm yourself :)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> probably way more than that
<Jucato> last time I know was your school project :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I doubt we care at this point, but the GPG and S/MIME by default stuff is currently broken unless Lure got another kdepim upload done today to fix it.
<nixternal> heh, you and the gpg/s/mime stuff :)
<Jucato> hm... I'm quite starving.. brb..
<nixternal> me too
<Jucato> time for some cordon bleu... (can't spell it right)
<Jucato> :)
<ScottK> Well apparently one needs to watch this stuff full time or it gets forgotten when someone does merges.
 * nixternal goes home
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta1/Kubuntu   <-- got any reviewers?
<ScottK> Sure
<LaserJock> nixternal: Beta1?
<nixternal> isn't that what it is?
<ScottK> nixternal: While I'm reading, you ought to check this one out: http://www.cheatneutral.com/
<ScottK> nixternal: Alpha
<nixternal> shite
<LaserJock> you know, Beta's a long ways down the road
<nixternal> don't touch the page, moving it :)
<Jucato> (moving moving moving...)
<LaserJock> shesh, good thing we have proofreaders ;-)
<LaserJock> gumba over here is gonna get everybody excited
<nixternal> ScottK: what the hell is that site? hahaha
 * Jucato waits for it to be moved so he can proofread too :)
<Jucato> lol! cheatneutral :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu  <-- much better :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Spoof on carbon offsetting.  Pretty good, huh.
 * Jucato wonders if that's a firefox there.... :)
<nixternal> ahh, hahahahaha, that is a good one there...I didn't even catch that
<Jucato> nixternal: heading still says BETA 1
<LaserJock> ScottK: I saw that the other day, can't believe somebody took the time to create that site
<nixternal> shush, I am fixing that...I just renamed the page
<Jucato> lol
<ScottK> nixternal: How about Kaffeine codecs autoinstallation?  See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-November/002054.html
<nixternal> now its fixed
<nixternal> codecs aye
<Jucato> "Pre-release version of Hardy are NOT encouraged for anyone " - s/version/versions/
<nixternal> so all the codec autoinstall does is install libxine1-ffmpeg now?
<nixternal> so I am guessing if you go to open up a file with this it will automatically install the codec then? since there isn't any documentation for it worth a damn?
<Jucato> "The latest updates for KNetworkManager in the Hardy Heron..." -- in Hardy Heron
<Jucato> hmmm... knm has added support for PPP... but still no PPPoE ADSL? O.o
<nixternal> codecs included, and I hate the name "Hardy Heron" by the way..it is damn tough to keep typing
<LaserJock> "development cycle, represent" -> "development cycle, represents" ?
<Jucato> damn! I missed that...
<Jucato> !ohmy | Jucato
<LaserJock> yeah, throw a quarter in the swear jar
<nixternal> that's what you get for copy and pasting that top part...it needs to be rewritten anyways
<Jucato> hm... I kinda find it weird that we're just announcing NTFS read/write support now... even if it's already enabled since Gutsy... but since we didn't announce it back then...
<nixternal> Jucato: well if it was enabled in Gutsy, it sure as hell didn't work for anyone at the Gutsy install fest that installed Kubuntu, and plus there is a recent changelog that says it was added in a recent update
<Jucato> hm... maybe ntfs-3g was just installed by default... but not enabled? :/
<nixternal> you could read NTFS drives if your machine felt like it, but you couldn't write to it
<nixternal> ya, it wasn't enabled for us
<Jucato> us = Kubuntu? but installed and enabled for Ubuntu?
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure it was in the Ubuntu announcement
<Jucato> yeah. I showed it before.
<nixternal> which I couuld care less if it is enabled or not...I enjoyed watching the ntfs-3g guy showing it off at a LUG meeting and it destroyed the NTFS partition on his laptop
<Jucato> and on a fresh Gutsy install, I got ntfs-3g installed by default... but didn't want to test it :)
<nixternal> it was enabled for Ubuntu, but it wasn't enabled for Kubuntu
 * Jucato doesn't "own" the Windows partition... so better not mess around there
<Jucato> aah... phooey :P
<LaserJock> nixternal: really? how awful *cough*sweet
<nixternal> and if you have vista on your partition, which many people do nowadays, and use ntfs-3g, watch out now
<nixternal> LaserJock: hahaha, ya we all about peed ourselves laughing at him
<nixternal> he said that was the first time he ever seen it, yet we had 3 other people reproduce it with vista on the 1st partition
<Jucato> poor guy... but serves him right :P
<nixternal> ya, but it didn't serve the newbs right who wanted to dual boot linux on their machines :(
<nixternal> this guy came to the meeting decked with a red fedora and everything...and left with a bit of humiliation
<nixternal> he will be at the meeting on Saturday, and I am going to ask him if he feels like wrecking another ntfs partition just for fun..then I will buy him a beer afterwards :)
<nixternal> Riddell: here you go mastah -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu !!! no screenies though, hope that is OK...I will get my screeny box up and running this week so I can get some good ones for the next release notes
<LaserJock> nixternal: you try the KDE4 LiveCD yet?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> I build from svn, so using the LiveCD would be regression for me unfortunately
<LaserJock> pfft
<nixternal> and I am trying to use KDE 4 100% of the time now..I am at about 95% full time usage
<LaserJock> cool
<LaserJock> and it actually all builds? :-)
<nixternal> 5% being when I give presentations
<nixternal> all but some parts of extragear build perfectly
<nixternal> only thing I use out of extragear though is for plasma, and that all builds fine
<yuriy> nixternal: you have it set up to build with your regular account? or do you install it systemwide?
<nixternal> regular account
<nixternal> I am going to do a server install, and then build a system wide setup with it
<Jucato> (sounds familiar...)
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> ya, you stole the idea from me...I patented it btw, so I think you owe me money
<Jucato> I can argue that I've done that since KDE 3.5.x :P
<nixternal> I can argue I have done that since 1.x :p
<Jucato> since Windows 3.1 even!
<nixternal> hell, I used to use Slackware remember :D
<Jucato> bwahahah!
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> ass
<nixternal> my first computer I bought came with 3.1...but nothing worked on it
<nixternal> researching "how to fix windows" led me to Linux
<Jucato> I had fun with 3.1... that was my world back then. of course MS-DOS was my first OS :)
<Jucato> grrr! now I have to monitor the news... stupid rebels.. :(
<Jucato> bbl...
<ScottK> nixternal: I've used Gutsy Kubuntu LiveCDs a couple of times to do A/V scans on Windows machines with NTFS partitions with no trouble (including writing to them).  There was one extra bit I had to install to make it easy to mount them, but that's it.
 * ScottK is trying to remember his first OS.
<ScottK> It was something before CP/M.
<nixternal> the first OS in our house that I remember was Unix Version 7 when my mom worked for ComDisco
<ScottK> Well the first thing in our house was a Radio Shack TRS-80 Model i (with 4K RAM).
<LaserJock> hmm, my first computer was a 386 with DOS and shortly thereafter Windows 3.1
<nixternal> hehe, that was the first computer I really played with
<LaserJock> I'm a newb
<ScottK> Youngster
<nixternal> ScottK: do you remember the Tandy RS-<can't remember model number>...I swore they called it a trash80, but it was just a very streamlined silver and black keyboard that you would hook up to your tv
 * Jucato grumbles and mumbles...
<nixternal> I need to google for it
<nixternal> my dad worked for Panasonic at the time and they were in cahoots with Tandy at the time and he brought about 100 of these damn keyboards home...everyone in the neighborhood had a computer
<ScottK> That's the one.  Trash 80 was the colloquial name for TRS-80.  It fit.
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hahaha
<ScottK> My Dad decided the kids needed a computer for Christmas.
<nixternal> I had the big ass trash 80 to start with
<nixternal> then I had an atari, then the vic20 and then the commodore64
<ScottK> He knew about TRS-80 and Apple ][
 * LaserJock has never even seen an atari or commodore64
<ScottK> One was $600 and the other was $1350.  Guess which one we got?
<nixternal> hehe
 * ScottK never owned a Vic-20 or a Commodore 64, but I did sell them.
<nixternal> I remember the first PC my parents bought, it was like $4000, and it was a damn 286
<ScottK> We later got an Apple ][.
<nixternal> only Apple I ever used was in school
<ScottK> Then I went Mac.
<nixternal> we were to poor for an Apple :)
<ScottK> The first PC I ever owned was a P133 laptop I bought in 1996 because there was no Office 95 for Mac on the horizon at all.
<ScottK> I dealt with CP/M on my Apple ][ with a Z80 board.
<ScottK> So I guess I've never actually used DOS much at all.
<ScottK> But CP/M ~ DOS from a user perspective anyway.
 * ScottK needs to get to bed.
 * Jucato waves good night as he monitors some uprising/coup brewing...
<Serega> hi, guys!
<Serega> Riddel: Jonathan?
<nixternal> mornin'
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you going to send out an e-mail announcing the meeting?
<Riddell> hola nixternal
<Hobbsee> mm.  i really should.
<nixternal> yasoo
<nixternal> everyone is stealing my latin thunder, so now I shall go greek!
<nixternal> so did we release alpha 1 today? (and not beta 1) :)
<Jucato> :P
<Tm_T> nixternal: ?
<Tm_T> aaa
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> Alpha definately
<Riddell> we got cdimages to stop making gutsy CDs
<Riddell> but the hardy CDs don't boot
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> lovely
 * Tm_T got 5 Kubuntu cds from shipit today
<Tm_T> ...I asked a "few" more than that though
<nixternal> out of 300 CDs sent from shipit for the loco, that is about how many Kubuntu CDs you get
<Tm_T> yeh
<Tm_T> the loco?
<Tm_T> or the locos?
<nixternal> for ubuntu chicago
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> IIRC whole finnish loco have had only ~30 Kubuntu cds total this far
<sebastian^> hey folks :)
<nixternal> well hello sebastian^
 * nixternal wishes crimsun would come back and work on audio stuff again...once again the intel audio is freakin' goofy
<nixternal> mornin' johnny boy
<jjesse> morning nixternal
<Riddell> Lure: you seem to be down for the digikam merge, have you looked at it?
<Riddell> I remember something about waiting for a new version
<Hobbsee> current digikam shouldn't be installable.
<Hobbsee> oh, might be, if the old binaries are still there
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I see you're down for libmtp, got time for such merging?
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<jjesse> is the alpha this week or next week?
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> jjesse: this one
<Lure> Riddell: no, as I am waiting for digikam 0.9.3 rc to get in debian first
<Lure> Riddell: currently there is not much value in merge
<Hobbsee> Riddell: doko's commented in a bug about it, someone's done the merge on LP, nad i'm quite happy continuing to ignore it
<Lure> Riddell: and 0.9.3 will need more work due to updated dependancies
<Hobbsee> er, in the bug that i uploaded a fix for
<Hobbsee> about how mine was wrong, iirc
<Riddell> jjesse: when it's ready (due today but unlikely to happen)
<jjesse> oh cool
<Riddell> however we may have CDs at some point for testing
<jjesse> i'll help test cds if and when they are ready
<nixternal> hey, and we have release notes for it as well :)
<Riddell> go go nixternal
<nixternal> is that like inspector gadget? go go nixternal rockets
<Tm_T> Currently we expect preliminary CD images to become available Thursday for
<Tm_T> testing, but Alpha 1 should not be expected until Friday.  We'll keep you
<Tm_T> informed as things progress.
<Hobbsee> | Please help testing the Alpha 1 images: https://iso.qa.stgraber.org".
<nixternal> libqtwebkit0d - Web content engine library for Qt
 * nixternal huggles Riddell!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Ubuntu only?
<Riddell> nothing to do with me, webkitkde is still in New to actually do something with it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea.
 * nixternal can't wait
<nixternal> I was playing with webkit and epiphany a couple of weeks ago...pretty nifty
<Jucato> Hobbsee: only Ubunu ALternate amd64 and i386 on that page
<Hobbsee> Jucato: then presumably kubuntu is still going, ask Riddell
 * nixternal can only imaging Konqi has WebKit and not KHTML....drooling as we speak
 * nixternal can't spell either
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wokey :)
<Jucato> nixternal: noticed :)
<nixternal> imagine is that one word that always gets me when typing
<nixternal> I always add the *g* instead of the *e*
<Jucato> it's teh for me
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> that's alright....we did an impromptu writing in class yesterday, and I did the unthinkable
<nixternal> I spelled my last name wrong
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> I used to joke the only reason I got points on a test was because I spelled my name correctly...if that was the case, yesterday would have been a 0
 * nixternal goes to class
<nixternal> later
<Jucato> good luck :)
<RoadRunnR> i all, where is the best place to report kubuntu specific kde bugs in Hardy? I'm asking because it seems that the bugs on Launchpad are completely unmaintained.... :-(
<ScottK> RoadRunnR: It only seems that way.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: depends on the package
<ScottK> True
 * ScottK was reading a lot into 'completely'.
<Riddell> RoadRunnR: launchpad is the official place, you can also try moaning here
<Jucato> ScottK: I was reading a lot into "unmaintained" :)
<Riddell> RoadRunnR: we're not really in bug fixing mode currently, it's the start of the cycle
<RoadRunnR> don feel like moaning ;-) .... although debian had the fix like 2 weeks ago.... and it's kdm
 * Hobbsee will admit to not looking at bugs for kde for the last while, with plans to start up again unlikely
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sob :(
<Riddell> RoadRunnR: what's the issue?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but whatever make you happy, makes me glad :)
<RoadRunnR> missing consolkit support in kdm, breaks mounting USB sticks in Doplhin...
<Riddell> RoadRunnR: oh aye, that's on my radar indeed
<RoadRunnR> ok, i did file a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/172281 but it was only 2 days ago, so i think its to early to "moan" ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172281 in kdebase "kdm: Please add support for ConsoleKit" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> RoadRunnR: if you fancy doing a debdiff I can upload straight away, otherwise I'll get round to it today or tomorrow
<RoadRunnR> Riddell: mhh, i'll have a look, might still be tomorrow before i have time for it :-(
<Riddell> RoadRunnR: let me know if you need any help
<RoadRunnR> Riddell: the problem is more finding the time for it
<Riddell> a common problem that
<davmor2> Mr Riddell testing time is here again :)
<Riddell> yo davmor2
<Riddell> high five
<Riddell> I see we're oversized, I wonder if I need to rebuild the livefs
<davmor2> higher I'm further up than you :)
<davmor2> Probably let you know asap just wiping gutsy in order to burn hardy :)  By the way only testing 64 bit at heno's request as his are in oslo and he is now in oxford
<Riddell> davmor2: these won't be the final images, but still worth testing since they are the first ever hardy images and anything could go wrong
<davmor2> heno has just vbox'ed kub 32bit and it's fine
<Riddell> wow, impressive
<davmor2> got a new laptop too so might find new flaws :)
<kwwii> Riddell: ruphy said we would send you a link to 100 or so best wallpapers
<davmor2> ouch
<apachelogger> kwwii: and I don't get anything... as usual -.-
<Riddell> kwwii: that would be great
<Riddell> Serega!
<Serega> Riddell: Hi!
<Riddell> that kaffeine patch works a charm
<kwwii> apachelogger: I told him to hide them from you :p
<apachelogger> of course you did, everyone does ... I might become too allmighty :P
<apachelogger> still, you can't prevent this
<apachelogger> muhahahahaa
<Serega> Riddell: I wish to ask you about an immodest thing ;) can we addCredit my name in main.cpp?
<Serega> Riddell: If it is too early to do this, just say me
<davmor2> Riddell: is that like a nicorette patch but to keep dev awake :)
<apachelogger> Oo
<Riddell> davmor2: ho ho ho
<apachelogger> best description of that patch ever heard
<Riddell> Serega: don't see why not, so long as the patch is sent upstream when it's ready
<apachelogger> davmor2: ye should patent that
 * Serega is happy :)
<Serega> Riddell: I'm quite idle for performing the next task
<snikker> hi, the "service menu" for deb packages, is removed from gutsy?
<apachelogger> snikker: yes
<apachelogger> replaced by gdebi-kde
<davmor2> Riddell: seemed to burn am testing now
 * Serega scrolls up and thanks Riddell for compliment
 * apachelogger gives everyone a cookie
<snikker> apachelogger: thank you for answer. i install it now :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you email?  i can't think of anything witty to say, and my head is hurting
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Riddell> Serega: well that css script could do with being written
<Hobbsee> thx
<Serega> Riddell: with pleasure
 * Serega learns PyQt4 so the script likely will be rewritten in python
<Riddell> hi rdieter
<Riddell> Serega: for downloading and installing something it might actually be easier in bash, using kdialog and xdg-copy or the like
<Riddell> I say might since nothing is very easy in bash
<rdieter> Riddell: hiya
<Riddell> and we do like python
<Serega> I started to like it too :)
<Serega> Riddell: as I understand the general strategy is to download the package via wget and just install it via gdebi
<Serega> right?
<Serega> Riddell: another one: do it simultaneously with the libxine installation or DVD is a standalone case dur to law issues?
<Serega> s/dur/due
<Riddell> Serega: we want it to be graphical so kfmclient rather than wget
<Riddell> infact `kfmclient exec http://foo/..deb` might be all that's needed
<Serega> Riddell: ooh, thanks
<Riddell> I don't really mind if it's separate or not, it can be easily remove either way if there's objections
<Serega> Riddell: what temprorary area to use?
<Serega> ooh...
<Serega> shouldn't care with 'exec'
<Riddell> exactly
<Riddell> Serega: we also need to install libdvdread3
<Serega> pretty nice
<Serega> I've frogot it, so libxine-ffmpeg, dvdcss and dvdread?
<davmor2> Riddell: I got a pop up window saying that a new 78gb drive had become available.  Don't think that should happen :(
<Riddell> davmor2: during install?
<davmor2> yes on the live cd
<Riddell> Serega: yep
<davmor2> desktop sorry
<Riddell> davmor2: but during the install or just starting the live session?
<davmor2> during install I think it happen after it had wiped the hard drive but it throws up a window with cancel on it
<davmor2> above the install progress window sorry premature enter hitting
<davmor2> Riddell: other than that everything seems okay :)
<Riddell> well not a critical beastie for a first alpha
<davmor2> Riddell: kdesudo not working on admin mode for setting might be though :)
<davmor2> just clicked onto system settings.  Then monitor and display and hit the administor mode button and got error kdesudo command not found window
<Serega> when will be the first alpha?
<davmor2> Serega: tomorrow I believe
<Serega> ooohh...
<jjesse> there was an announcement that alpha1 testing owuld start friday
<Serega> kool
<Serega> where can I read more about it?
<Serega> kubuntu.org is silent :(
<jjesse> it was sent to ubuntu-announce mailing list
<davmor2> Riddell: heno just went for the install and got the same new device issue as me
<bddebian> Heya
<ScottK> bddebian: Hello.
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<Riddell> Lure: do you know if there's plans for a libgphoto2 merge?
 * apachelogger fires up amarok
<apachelogger> ahoy krasu
<Riddell> I do love amarok daap, I just wish it didn't play every track twice
<krasu> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> Riddell: that doesn't sound like expected behaviour, did you tell eean?
<Riddell> not yet
<apachelogger> krasu: I was working on the ksquirrel package the whole afternoon
 * apachelogger is quite exhausted
<apachelogger> krasu: you might consider to not reuse that much code :P
<apachelogger> I have to list all the copyrights and licenses
<apachelogger> awful work for the libs
<krasu> apachelogger: reusing code is OSS advantage :)
<apachelogger> krasu: well, you could just introduce a build dependency against $SOURCEFILE ;-)
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> I also noticed some other quirks
<krasu> apachelogger: I'm working on Konqueror interation now, it's almost done...
<krasu> integration
<apachelogger> please tell me that you didn't import code from konqueror :-P
<apachelogger> if not I have to say.. ARRRR :D
<apachelogger> krasu: is there a special reason why libksquirrel-libs-png.so is installed into lib and not lib/ksquirrel?
<krasu> hehe, no. it's KPart object to let Konqueror open images with KSquirrel's code
<apachelogger> sounds awesome
<krasu> apachelogger: it's not a ksquirrel-libs codec, so it is installed in /usr/lib
<davmor2> Riddell: alt kubuntu crashes out
<Riddell> davmor2: at what point?
<apachelogger> krasu: well, technically I'd have to create a seperate package for it since the soname doesn't match the package name
<davmor2> just checking now
<krasu> apachelogger: Should I change soname?
<davmor2> debootstrap: E: No pkgdetails available
<apachelogger> krasu: I think that would cause problems ;-)
<apachelogger> W: libksquirrel0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libksquirrel-libs-png0 libksquirrel-libs0
<apachelogger> though I think we can ignore that issue if you can't think of a solution
<apachelogger> Riddell: right?
<Riddell> davmor2: I suspect that's a known problem
<davmor2> riddell: it happen on xub alt too
<Riddell> davmor2: yeah, must be then, new images should be around at some point
<davmor2> np
<Riddell> apachelogger: you don't need to create separate packages for each library if the library is just used by the one app
<krasu> apachelogger: the solution is to give libksquirrel-libs-png same soname, for example 0.7.6 ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<krasu> apachelogger: currently it is 0.0.0
<Riddell> if the library is only used by one application just keep it all within the one package
<apachelogger> krasu: just forget about it
 * apachelogger marks as ignore
<apachelogger> krasu: also a master of the universe asked if you could keep changelogs
<krasu> apachelogger: ChangeLog is in source package
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> krasu: for the libs as well
<apachelogger> well
<krasu> apachelogger: aha. ksquirrel-libs doesn't have changelog:)
<krasu> 0.7.6 will be the first :)
<apachelogger> ok :)
<krasu> And I don't know what to write there:)
<apachelogger> krasu: the changes :P
<apachelogger> well, best thing is to just keep one changelog and ensure it gets included in both tarballs
<krasu> I forgot that KSquirrel has ChangeLog for both :)
<krasu> apachelogger: well, what about fork()-s?
<apachelogger> I think I misunderstood you there
<apachelogger> krasu: you just access the libs, right?
<krasu> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> krasu: ok, but the note about dcraw is wrong
<apachelogger> * CAMERA library installs its own dcraw version 8.60. dcraw is by (C) Dave Coffin,
<apachelogger>   which is free redistributable if no source code modification were applied
<apachelogger> dcraw is free as by GPL, only it got special section which have to be made available at all costs, if one doesn't do that one needs to get a license from the author, rewrite or remove entirely
<krasu> *If you have not modified dcraw.c in any way, a link to my homepage qualifies as "full source code".
<apachelogger> krasu: I suggest just copy'n'paste the description
<krasu> into COPYNG file?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> or maybe just the most important information
<krasu> apachelogger: Well, was dcraw the only problem?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> krasu: where is the redeye code copyright in ksquirrel?
<krasu> apachelogger: in fmt_filters_README
<apachelogger> yeah, well, it's missing in the sources
<krasu> apachelogger: Will be fixed now:)
<apachelogger> krasu: k, thanks
 * apachelogger heads over to his notes
<apachelogger> - get latest admin directory from svn://anonsvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin/
<apachelogger> the current one is like _really_ old
<apachelogger> 2002
<krasu> apachelogger: hmm, I took current admin/ few months ago...
<krasu> apachelogger: 2007-09-07
<apachelogger> E: libksquirrel source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.guess 2002-10-21
<apachelogger> E: libksquirrel source: outdated-autotools-helper-file admin/config.sub 2002-09-05
<Riddell> not the end of the world
<apachelogger> true
<Riddell> but sure, fix for the next upstream release
<apachelogger> krasu: ready for next issue? ;-)
<krasu> apachelogger: aha ;)
<apachelogger> krasu: the tarball you sent included some backup files http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/144105
<apachelogger> no big deal though
<krasu> ~ ?
<apachelogger> autocreated backup files from kate/kwrite
<krasu> aha, right. I'll "rm -f *~" now
<apachelogger> krasu: btw, do you have a release script?
<Riddell> always do a fresh svn export when making your tar
<krasu> apachelogger: no, just "make dist" :)
<apachelogger> krasu: as a release manager I can totally recommend writing a simple bash script for releasing
<krasu> apachelogger: I want to do it since 2004
<krasu> :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> well, maybe one day ;-)
<apachelogger> krasu: next: I never got the use of rpath, but apparently debian based distros tend to dislike it due to possible problems, so compiling the libs by default without rpath would be awesome... didn't had a look into that though, got reported by a master of the universe
<krasu> apachelogger: btw, *~ are not visible for users, only root can see them :(
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh?
<apachelogger> not on kubuntu or suse
<krasu> apachelogger: I can remove them with "rm", but mc under user don't find anything whrn searching *~
<apachelogger> strange
<apachelogger> maybe a bug in mc
<Riddell> probably a mis-feature
<krasu> apachelogger: I know about -rpath, but _I_ don't use it at all. Maybe scripts in admin/ change something in Makefiles, but no one Makefile.am contains "-rpath"
<Riddell> that should be disabled by our kde.mk
<apachelogger> hm, I think I'm not using it for the libs since they don't depend on kde
<apachelogger> well, I'll just do some investigation since I didn't notice it in the first place
<Riddell> --disable-rpath to ./configure  /should/ convince it
<apachelogger> yep
<krasu> apachelogger: but admin/ in ksquirrel-libs is from that KDE svn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> lemme check something
 * krasu will be back in 5 minutes...
<apachelogger> krasu: diff of latest checkout vs. the version shipped in the 0.7.6 tarball I got http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/144156
<krasu> apachelogger: ok, I'll update admin/ now)
<apachelogger> aye :)
<krasu> done
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> krasu: .desktop file should be installed into xdg path, patch: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/144158
<krasu> apachelogger: make -f Makefile.cvs now tells     configure.ac:643: required file `admin/config.rpath' not found
<apachelogger> krasu: can you please paste makefile.cvs
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> rather configure.ac
<apachelogger> or both ;-)
<krasu> apachelogger: line 643 in .ac contains AM_GNU_GETTEXT(external)
<apachelogger> krasu: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org
<apachelogger> the line might not be right
<apachelogger> autohell and stuff
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> krasu: just search for rpath and kill all lines containing that awful word
<Riddell> configure.ac in a KDE app?
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh+h
<apachelogger> krasu: you are using rpath
<krasu> noooooooooo! :)
<apachelogger> grep -i 'rpath' ./*
<krasu> hell, I hate autoconf
<apachelogger> me too
<apachelogger> krasu: ye want to switch to cmake? ;-)
<krasu> yes!
<krasu> ASAP
<apachelogger> well, kde4 port is soon enough I guess
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> that  is totally confusing -.-
<krasu> "rpath" is only in some files in admin/, in all Makefile.in-s and "configure"
<apachelogger> oh, I find it in the .am as well
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nah
 * apachelogger kicks his graphics driver for graphic issues
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nah again
<apachelogger> libkls_ttf_la_LIBADD = ${SQ_LOCAL_RPATH}
<krasu> no, this is not rpath :)
<apachelogger> what ever :P
<apachelogger> question is
<apachelogger> why does autohell require the deprecate rpath file in admin?
<krasu> SQ_LOCAL_RPATH="-L../ksquirrel-libs -lksquirrel-libs"
<krasu> this is in configure.ac
<apachelogger> k
<krasu> apachelogger: don't know, previous admin/ checkout worked, but this is not
<apachelogger> well, the previous was old :P
 * apachelogger notes kde4 isn't exactly usable with >10 apps
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> krasu: it's the main Makefile.am
<apachelogger> for some reason it lists al the files in admin/
<krasu> apachelogger: ok, config.rpath was stolen from Licq svn, now it works
<apachelogger> krasu: ye readd it or did fix it? :P
<krasu> just downloaded config.rpath from svn to admin/
 * apachelogger just hopes configure respects --disable-rpath :P
<krasu> apachelogger: testing...
 * apachelogger makes the desktop file actually work
<krasu> hell, it doesn't work. "-rpath /usr/lib/ksquirrel-libs" is still present
<Riddell> krasu: are you on amd64?
<krasu> Riddell: no
<krasu> Sempron 32bit
<krasu> apachelogger: about .desktop file... According to your patch it won't be installed in Graphics/ section. Is it correct?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually not
<apachelogger> krasu: desktop file need some changes
<apachelogger> gotta go for a cigarette first :D
<apachelogger> AFK
<krasu> me too :)
 * krasu away
<krasu> apachelogger: well, what do we have: 1) I'll insert dcraw description in COPYING 2) copy redeye copyright from fmt_filters_README to fmt_filters sources 3) update admin/ 4) copy ChangeLog from KSquirrel to -libs
<apachelogger> don't use rpath
<apachelogger> else I have to rape it out of every lib :P
<apachelogger> krasu: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/144256 new patch now making the desktop file spec valid and install the dolphin servicemenu into d3lphin which is the active maintained kde3 backport
<apachelogger> background paper for the desktop file stuff: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> one last issue
<apachelogger> krasu: could you please store the lib and the app tarball in different directories, else I can't use the debian "check for new versions" app
<apachelogger> on the server that is
<krasu> apachelogger: in different tarballs?
<apachelogger> krasu: nope, directores ... http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ksquirrel/ksquirrel-x.y.z.tar.bz2 and http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ksquirrel-libs/ksquirrel-libs-x.y.z.tar.bz2 or something
<apachelogger> or libs as subfolder in ksquirrel
<krasu> apachelogger: after "http://downloads.sourceforge.net/" SF requires project name, it means that I should create another project named "ksquirrel-libs" :)
<krasu> anyway KSquirrel and -libs are always released together
<apachelogger> you can't create a subfolder in ksquirrel?
<apachelogger> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ksquirrel/libs/ksquirrel-libs-x.y.z.tar.bz2
<jpatrick> woah..
<apachelogger> it's not a major problem, but it would be nice to be able to uscan for new versions
<apachelogger> jpatrick: hey, how is it going?
<krasu> apachelogger: downloads at sf.net are not so simple :) that link btw doesn't point to real file at all, sf.net will redirect you to some mirror...
<krasu> apachelogger: .dekstop is fixed, I used xdg_apps_DATA = ksquirrel.desktop in Makefile.am
<apachelogger> fair enough :)
<apachelogger> well, forget about the download path then ;-)
<apachelogger> krasu: maybe you should join extragear and use the kde download platform
<krasu> apachelogger: too difficult at this moment...
<apachelogger> krasu: I can live without uscan ;)
<krasu> apachelogger: [21:48:03] maybe smth else?
<apachelogger> krasu: something else?
<krasu> apachelogger: [21:48:03]
 * apachelogger is confused :P
<krasu> apachelogger: did your IRC client clear history?
<apachelogger> krasu: nope, maybe a netsplit happened there?
<krasu> repost...
<krasu> well, what do we have: 1) I'll insert dcraw description in COPYING 2) copy redeye copyright from fmt_filters_README to fmt_filters sources 3) update admin/ 4) copy ChangeLog from KSquirrel to -libs
<krasu> 5) update .desktop
<apachelogger> 6) don't use rpath
<apachelogger> that's it
<krasu> and I don't
<apachelogger> well, autohell does :P
 * krasu shoot himself
<apachelogger> krasu: better nuke autohell and start all over with cmake ;-)
<krasu> yeah :)
 * apachelogger should get something to eat
<krasu> apachelogger: Think it's enough for today :) I'll contact you via email. Thanks for your help!
<apachelogger> krasu: thanks for ksquirrel :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: (K)Ubuntu plan on participating in http://code.google.com/opensource/ghop/2007-8/ ?
<Tonio_> Hi there !
<Tonio_> Riddell: back to work after 2 hard work weeks
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing kdepim to add networkstatus support back
<Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkmanager is broken due to this
<ScottK> Tonio_: While you're fixing it would you add the kmail dependencies for GPG and S/MIME back?
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum I didn't notice that change.....
<Tonio_> ScottK: when did that broke ?
<ScottK> When Riddell merged from Debian.
<Tonio_> ScottK: imho that kmail should depend on this
<Tonio_> ScottK: kmail should recommend kleopatra and this one should depend on this no ?
<ScottK> Kmail can only suggest Kleopatra because it's in Universe
<Tonio_> ScottK: makes sense
<Tonio_> ScottK: most people don't care about email encryption support
<Tonio_> ScottK: no reason to have this installed by default imho
<ScottK> It needs gpgsm, libgpgme-dev (IIRC), and pinentry-qt
<ScottK> Tonio_: Well it was a spec'ed feature for Gutsy.
<ScottK> It's also in the release notes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, if that was was approved spec, that's different :)
<ScottK> It was.
<Tonio_> ScottK: okay I'll add that back before upload
<ScottK> I'll get you exactly what needs to be added back if you want me to look it up.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the problem is mostly that the kubuntu_debian_difference file wasn't up to date
<ScottK> Ah.
<Tonio_> ScottK: let's compare with gutsy package and make the changes back ;)
<ScottK> Right.  I was looking up what I added for Gutsy.
<Tonio_> ScottK: is there some build-dep changes to perform or just binary dependancies ?
<ScottK> Depends are gpgsm, gnupg-agent, pinentry-qt | pinentry-x11
<Tonio_> so no build-deps ?
<ScottK> I see gpgsm in the build deps, but I don't know if that's actually needed or not.  I don't remember adding it.
<Tonio_> lemme look at the changelog
<Tonio_> well Riddell did that, there should be a good reason, let's keep it
<Tonio_> so kmail depends on gpgsm, gnupg-agent, pinentry-qt | pinentry-x11
<ScottK> OK.  Certainly can't hurt.
<Tonio_> package build-deps on gpgsm
<Tonio_> and that's it ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes.  And suggests kleopatra
<ScottK> It was a recommends in Gutsy, but since we will install recommends by default now, it needs to drop to suggests.
<Tonio_> it already suggests kleopatra only
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The 3.5.7 source package I have here also suggested gnupg, but IIRC that's essential, so it's unneeded.
<ScottK> Nope, it's important, not essential.  We need that, but it's already installed by default.
<Tonio_> ScottK: uploading :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Great.
 * ScottK thought I'd have to do the work for that feature just once and not every release ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Disk+Manager?content=70149
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks interesting to test, as qtparted now really sucks as hell
<jjesse> Tonio_; does it work w/ vista ntfs partitions?
 * apachelogger goes packaging it
<Tonio_> jjesse: no idea, I'm currently willing to test it only
<Tonio_> jjesse: vista ntfs isn't different from xp ntfs
<Tonio_> jjesse: I see no reason that it isn't supported
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think there are small differences
<Tonio_> jjesse: are you aware of any vista specific problem with ntfs ?
<jjesse> Tonio_: i know that qtparted can't resize an ntfs partifion
<jjesse> created w/ vista
<Tonio_> jjesse: that's a problem with dependancies
<jjesse> had to use the gparted live cd to resize so i could dual boot vista/kubuntu
<Tonio_> jjesse: qtparted package is bloated compared to gparted
<Tonio_> jjesse: theorically they support the same features
<jjesse> i like the "theoritically"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: afaik, the only difference is the capability of winfs
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but winfs goes on top of ntfs and isn't installed on vista by default
<Tonio_> apachelogger: not even public yet
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the nfs FS version is afaik the same (maybe minor update but that's all)
<Tonio_> jjesse: qtparted is unmaintained for 4 years, so everything is to be considered "theorical" with it :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: the other one is maintained
<jjesse> ah i understand now
<jjesse> it just is frustrating that to dual boot vista and kubuntu i have to first boot into a live gparetd cd and resize and then reboot into the instalelr
<apachelogger> Tonio_: might be
<Tonio_> jjesse: have you tried qtparted once gparted (all all deps...) are installed ?
 * apachelogger isn't really into ntfs :P
<Tonio_> jjesse: I'm pretty sure it then supports ntfs
<jjesse> Tonio_: i can install during a live cd session all the deps?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: this might be shocking for you but I love ntfs
<Tonio_> really love it
<Tonio_> jjesse: sure
<jjesse> Tonio_: never thought
<apachelogger> omg!
 * apachelogger is afraid of Tonio_
<Tonio_> jjesse: the problem is onto the deps only
<Tonio_> apachelogger: as well as I love windows
<apachelogger> ah, I wouldn't say love for me
<apachelogger> though I love vb.net :P
<Tonio_> and that, because I experimented linux, and therefore know windows much better that most linux users
<Tonio_> apachelogger: market share is not the only reaon of the windows success
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm doing desktop linux for companies for 2 years now, and I think that with the time, I came to the biggest reason windows is actually supperior to linux
<Tonio_> apachelogger: especially in corporate environment
<Tonio_> apachelogger: want to know my feeling ?
<apachelogger> oh, please
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I really am conviced of that
<Tonio_> not supperior on everything, but the free software is limited at some points compared to corporate development
<Tonio_> and here is the reason :
<Tonio_> THE REGISTRY
<Tonio_> windows is supperior to linux on that point
<Tonio_> there is not 10 ways to set and read configuration
<Tonio_> only one
 * apachelogger agress on that
<apachelogger> -s+e
<Tonio_> then when you have to deploy settings on 10000 machines, you don't have to think about "how to"
<Tonio_> you just do it with a standard adm extension over active directory
<Tonio_> there is no possibility to do that on linux because there is no fucking standard with the settings
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> there should be a settings framework like pam for auth
<apachelogger> for KDE there is
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but what about apache ?
<Tonio_> what about openldap ? proftpd ? gnome
<apachelogger> yeah
<Tonio_> I had to set the default browser for the french parliament
<Tonio_> you have to set it in kde
<Tonio_> set the alternative
<Tonio_> set it in gnome
<Tonio_> set it is any desktop independant app
<Tonio_> on windows that's just ONE registry key
<Tonio_> and that's done
<Tonio_> how can you dynamically set your openoffice.org settings ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Tonio_> there is NO way to change any settings dynamically
<Tonio_> and that's the reason OOo will not succeed against msoffice
<apachelogger> so true :|
<Tonio_> you can set anything with a gpo and msoffice adms loaded
<Tonio_> what is more stupid that gnome and kde don't use the same settings for fonts ?
<Tonio_> isn't that the most stupid thing ever ?
<apachelogger> kinda
<Tonio_> what if you want to build a linux desktop and use several components ?
<Tonio_> you have to set fonts for gnome apps, kde apps, qt apps, gtk apps.......
<Tonio_> on windows just do it once and for all on and it works
<apachelogger> well, all this is only valid up to the point where someone comes up with a proper framework
<Tonio_> there is the reason windows is supperior to linux : they oblige people to respect certain rules
<Tonio_> if I had to manage a 100 web servers plateform in a company today, I wouldn't choose apache2 but IIS
<Tonio_> simply because I can set all the machine settings at the same time
<Tonio_> with active directory
<Tonio_> and that's not possible with linux
<ScottK> nixternal: I don't think you should be promising automatic install of libdvdcss in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<Tonio_> of course you have softwares like puppet and cfengine, but they try to deal with the different rc files syntax, which is a non-sence
<Tonio_> there should only be once way to read and write config for all apps on a computer
<Tonio_> there you win
<ScottK> Tonio_: Isn't that what the server management tool Canonical is developing (I've forgotten the name) is attempting to solve?
<Tonio_> ScottK: no
<Tonio_> ScottK: it will deal with lamp ?
<Tonio_> nice, but what about samba settings ? pure-ftpd settings ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: well the dealing with different files can be part of the solution
<jpatrick> nixternal: kdebase has LUKS support too!
<apachelogger> long term you need a standard everybode _wants_ to be be compatible with
<Tonio_> ScottK: to make that to work with linux, you almose have to write a plugin PER application since they all have stupid and exotic way to write their config
<Tonio_> that's the problem
<apachelogger> like with the freedesktop stuff
<Tonio_> the registry is ugly, but it unifies the way to deal with settings
<Tonio_> then you only have to write ONE central console management system, called GPO manager on active directory
<Tonio_> works and no trouble possible
 * yuriy thinks Tonio_ is touting that all linux applications should use kconfig
<Tonio_> at least on the desktop to start, kde and gnome should agree on the same way to read and write settings
<apachelogger> yuriy: they _should_ :P
<Tonio_> and define common settings, like "proxy", "font size"
<Tonio_> yuriy: kconfig isn't the problem
<yuriy> Tonio_: i was mostly joking
<Tonio_> yuriy: kconfig is just a class to read and write settings
<Tonio_> kconfig could be writing to gconf possibly
<Tonio_> I consider rc files too limited compared to a registry equivalent
<Tonio_> so yes, kde should consider sing gconf
<Tonio_> ldap
<Tonio_> anything they want, but something "tree" based
<buz> jpatrick: i just tried the luks patch. kde detects the encrypted devices just fine but doesnt ask for password
<Tonio_> and obviously gnome and kde shoud define a set of "common" settings so that configuring a desktop doesn't become a pain in the ass, to be honnest
<jpatrick> buz: is that my package on ppa?
<buz> yes
<apachelogger> Tonio_: mail the freedesktop.org
<jpatrick> buz: damn
<yuriy> Tonio_: why does the back end matter so much? i think the interface is more the issue, and kconfig takes care of that, no?
<buz> konqueror offers to mount the newly detected drive but does not ask for password upon telling to mount it
<Tonio_> yuriy: I consider a shame that with the capabilities of free-softwares, we can't make something like that to happen
<jpatrick> buz: can you tell me how to set it up again (maybe msg)
<Tonio_> yuriy: the backend is the important thing
<apachelogger> yuriy: you have to distribute the settings as well
<apachelogger> ony tha fly
<Tonio_> because there is no reason kde and gnome are not reading the proxy to use in the same place
<Tonio_> as well as fonts settings
<Tonio_> as well as the default browser to use etc.......
<Tonio_> because without that, and a unified backend, there is no way to distribute settings
<yuriy> well the last one is taken care of by x-www-browser, kde just doesn't use that...
<Tonio_> and without a way to distribute settings -> no corporate market share
<Tonio_> and without corporate market share -> no public market share
<Tonio_> because is goes in that order
<Tonio_> not the other way
<apachelogger> [Copyright: 2007 by Darth Vader, DARKSTAR Linux Project *]
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> yay for proper copyrights
<Tonio_> yuriy: does evolution use x-www-browser ? I really doubt that
<Tonio_> yuriy: btw the problem isn't examples, the problem is that freedesktop just sucks
<ScottK> apachelogger: pseudonymous copyrights are still valid.
<Tonio_> as they have defined 10000000 things without thinking of the base : how do we configure the computer easilly
<Tonio_> and that windows does it for 12 years, at least
<yuriy> Tonio_: no clue, i haven't used evolution, but kde programs use kfmclient, and non-kde programs on kubuntu use x-www-browser (bug 52670)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52670 in thunderbird "Kubuntu setting default components don't affect gnome/gtk apps" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52670
<yuriy> Tonio_: but on windows there is one entity setting the standards
<yuriy> that was one point bringing up kconfig/gconf
<apachelogger> ScottK: right, just imagine the lawyer: "Mr. Vader licensed it's code under the GNU GPL as published by the FSF which tells to keep the code open, SCO however doesn't want to release the code."
<Tonio_> yuriy: and why wouldn't they use a "prefered-browser" setting set in a common place where command-line, gnome, gtk, kde, qt, java apps would look into ?
<apachelogger> I actually like the idea :D
<Tonio_> yuriy: the problem is  not only gnome and kde
<apachelogger> Tonio_: the reason is, none cares
<Tonio_> yuriy: why should I learn what is the syntax of the config file of an app ?
<Tonio_> why is sudoers file that different from httpd.conf ?
<yuriy> there are "standard" ways to store settings on linux, there are just several such standards and getting even the 2 primary desktop environments to agree, not to mention all the server apps, is a problem
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure, and that's the prolem
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> since you care
<Tonio_> apachelogger: because people need that, and ms cares about that
<apachelogger> go ahead and change something
<Tonio_> apachelogger: how ? ;)
<yuriy> one could say "gconf is a great way to store settings, let's use it for everything"
<apachelogger> Tonio_: nah, certain people need that
<yuriy> and that may not be a bad idea
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no technical issue there, the problem is defining a standard
<yuriy> but how to get people to go along?
<Tonio_> like pam is
<Tonio_> like .desktop files are
<apachelogger> Tonio_: right, and someone has to do that
<apachelogger> but this will only be someone who cares
<ScottK> Tonio_: Is f.d.o the right place to do that?
<Tonio_> ScottK: at least to start, yes, cause the big problem is probably the deskto
<Tonio_> ScottK: you don't "distribute" httpd.conf files on 10000 machines in companies
<Tonio_> but with desktop computers you have to be able to
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have done both, and honnestly, completly reconfiguring 10000 windows machines take me 1 day
<ScottK> Right.  I was thinking that scalability is a lot more important for desktop penetration than for servers.
<yuriy> though as far as desktop configuration goes, i think sharing config folders over NFS works pretty well
<Tonio_> doing that for 50 linux machines can take weeks.......
<Tonio_> isn't that stupid ;)
<Tonio_> but yeah, linux desktop deserve a big debate on that subject
<apachelogger> yuriy: ah
<Tonio_> because there is NO WAY to make it to succeed without this
<apachelogger> syncing is the way to go
<apachelogger> what if the connection goes wocka?
<apachelogger> desktop goes wocka as well?
<Tonio_> some would say "kde isn't linux specific", true, but why wouldn't be the "settings storage" system configurable
<Tonio_> as you can choose to use your sql backend for example ?
<nixternal> hi, my name is Rich and I feel like hacking...what can I do for you today? as it stands, I am currently fighting sleep and trying to get Amarok2 to play my cabowaboradio.com stream
<apachelogger> Amarok2
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> Well I'd say come up with a plan, pick one setting item that all can agree should be worked out (fonts is perhaps a good place to start or maybe monitor settings), get agreement on the one piece within f.d.o and go for world domination from there.
<yuriy> apachelogger: well it depends on the environment. if you have a bunch of desktops permantently on a LAN i think nfs is good. for laptops you need to sync
<Tonio_> yuriy: sharing folders over nfs ?
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you see my note about libdvdcss
<nixternal> apachelogger: on KDE 4 here...I am affraid to update amarok2 because as it stands, it tends to work a bit
<apachelogger> yuriy: nah, still the connection can break one way or another
<nixternal> ScottK: can't say that I did
<Tonio_> yuriy: that is just simply ridiculous compared to what you can do with active directory
<Tonio_> yuriy: kiosk can be compared to what active directory and GPO can do
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  Don't promise it with Kaffeine in the release notes.  Probably won't happen.
<apachelogger> nixternal: the important word is a bit ;-)
<nixternal> ScottK: did you see that KDE has pinentry-qt4?
<ScottK> nixternal: I did.
<nixternal> groovy
<Tonio_> yuriy: but kiosk is only used by globally 30% of desktop apps, gconf the other 30%, and 30% for desktop independant apps
<nixternal> I went to search for a pinentry file and found it in my KDE repo drive :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Now I just need to point the aegyptian folks at it.
 * apachelogger notes that Tonio_ is making him feel depressed
<Tonio_> the registry works for 95% of windows apps, and that makes all the difference
<Tonio_> ScottK: I've been thinking about that for month now
<apachelogger> Tonio_: really, how about stop whining and start working on a solution?
<ScottK> OTOH, registry is why I have to do annual Windows re-installs (back when I had it).
<Tonio_> and honnestly, the frustrating part is that this shouldn't be complicated to do
<Tonio_> but free software has that problem
<apachelogger> so do it already
<Tonio_> technical things are easy to do
<ScottK> Tonio_: As with many things, the hard part will be social, not technical.
<nixternal> hrmm, I have been working on a hangman script, actually it is called HangBallmer, and I have been gathering a list of words, but just realised, I could probably just use the dict protocol and use their dictionary
<Tonio_> but making most people to agree on plans and future of the projects is just IMPOSSIBLE
<apachelogger> nixternal: lol, now that was a waste of time, hu? :P
<nixternal> ya
<Tonio_> ScottK: the difference is that with companies and corporate apps, there is no problem with the social part
<apachelogger> Tonio_: so why does anyone use pam?
<Tonio_> microsft decides that settings have to go in the registry, and everyone does it
<Tonio_> and it works
<Tonio_> and much better than in linux, to be honnest
<Tonio_> at least on that point
<ScottK> Tonio_: At that level yes, but for lots of other stuff, social stuff is a problem.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: anyone uses pam because pam wasn't done by FSF
<Tonio_> it exists because of unix
<apachelogger> so what?
<apachelogger> do I have to use it because canonical tells me to?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: linux and the free software world respects what it inherits
<apachelogger> or Novell since they have the unix copyright apprently ;-)
<Tonio_> but it is unable to do what was done before it, : define standards
<Tonio_> apachelogger: everyone uses it because of historical reasons
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but is there a real standard that came out recently ?
<Tonio_> maybe dbus, which is a good point
<apachelogger> hal
<Tonio_> but that always is on low level tasks
<apachelogger> desktop file config stuff
<apachelogger> xdesktop mimetypes
<Tonio_> on the high level side, it is just a super mess
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you have to start somewhere
<Tonio_> why didn't gnome and kde agree on the same backend (beagle, tracker, strigi, xapian.......) for files scanning ?
<Tonio_> even on that point they'll diverge
<Tonio_> they ALWAYS diverge on everything (most of the time)
<Tonio_> which is bad for the user, honnestly
<apachelogger> ehm
<Tonio_> because you can hardly use a full gnome desktop in corporate, as well as kde
<apachelogger> isnXESAM is
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> <-- drunken
<apachelogger> xesam is providng that crap isn't it?
<apachelogger> a generic access structure to use whatever searchbackend
<Tonio_> xesam ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's exactly what I hate !!!!!!!
<apachelogger> the dbus api crap for freedesktop compatible search engines
<apachelogger> imagine
<apachelogger> beagle becomes super fast
<apachelogger> gnome is bound to tracker and kde to strigi
<Tonio_> "okay we haven't been able to do one backend, so we did 10, and then a standard to be able to use the 10 backends"
<apachelogger> no way to get beagle in without any problems
<Tonio_> that's RIDICULOUS !
<apachelogger> Tonio_: why is it?
<apachelogger> competition is the best thing you can have in any sitution
<Tonio_> apachelogger: because having one backend is always easier
<apachelogger> and crap
<apachelogger> ye have a backend
<apachelogger> it works
<Tonio_> I don't mean that everything has to be unic, but on some points, it is better when done that way
<apachelogger> no reason to make it faster
<apachelogger> no reason to doubt its design
<apachelogger> no reason to do anything that might result in something bad
<Tonio_> apachelogger: competition is nice, true
<apachelogger> the constant in the search thingy is the xesam
<Tonio_> apachelogger: but imho pam is the best example
<Tonio_> apachelogger: competition is nice, but when everyone goes in the same direction, you always get faster
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you reach a certain goal faster
<Tonio_> eyp
<Tonio_> yep
<apachelogger> which was defined at some point in the past
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> as soon as you did
<apachelogger> you stop evolving
<Tonio_> probably better than going in 10 directions without reaching any goal, which sometimes happen in free software world
<Tonio_> apachelogger: want an example ?
<Tonio_> groupware apps
<apachelogger> why shouldn't they reach any goal?
<Tonio_> we have 10 groupwares
<Tonio_> none that "just works" simply
<Tonio_> windows world doesn't have 10 groupwares, there are mostly 2 of them : domino server and exchange
<Tonio_> they do work
<Tonio_> have you tried linux/free groupwares ?
<Tonio_> they all are crap
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> they don't fit your defintion that's all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they don't fit corporate needs
<apachelogger> groupware is a bad example because the goals are _very_ different
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and only companies need a groupware
<apachelogger> Tonio_: as from what I got, most of them don't intent
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> what about projects?
<apachelogger> I mean
<Tonio_> do project need a groupware ?
<Tonio_> ubuntu doesn't afaik
<apachelogger> everyone in floss does something because it makes sense for him/her
<Tonio_> projects needs a forge more than a groupware
<apachelogger> so these groupwares have to make sense for someone
<Tonio_> apachelogger: can you imagin that the only well supported mail client by free groupwares is outlook ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: isn't that the worst thing ever ?
<Tonio_> but that's the real......;
 * apachelogger doubts that for kolab
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> someone has to use it in a company
<apachelogger> because outlook is just the best grupware
<Tonio_> you mean exchange no ?
<Tonio_> I don't consider exchange the best groupware
<Tonio_> I consider exchange a groupware that works
<apachelogger> ah, outlook the best pimsuite :D
<Tonio_> of course you can't choose to store your mail in oracle, mysql, openldap, mbox files, whatever
<Tonio_> you may not have choice
<Tonio_> but it works
 * apachelogger notes that he is using openxchange at school
<apachelogger> quite sucessfully
<Tonio_> and groupware is the best example of the sometimes stupidy of free software
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you can't see free software as one big thing
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yes, but how many things are missing, and what a work to make it to work ?
<apachelogger> amarok development acts all differnt from banshee development
<Tonio_> simply because they want to support 20 backends for data storage ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: look at samba, that's the good example
<apachelogger> Tonio_: they don't
<apachelogger> they don't want
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what did they decide to make something that really works ?
<apachelogger> ox just works
<apachelogger> at least for us
<Tonio_> stop to work with openldap, and maintain their own ldap server
<Tonio_> why ? because it is really, really hard, I guess for big free software projects to work together
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure it does
<apachelogger> i guess for big companies it's hard to work together
<ScottK> Tonio_: It's hard for anyone to work together.
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sure, vista is the best example
<apachelogger> ScottK: so true
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm just getting tired sometimes to see 10 projects and no mature product in it.....
<apachelogger> Tonio_: as long as they are moving forward
<yuriy> Tonio_: are you by any chance inspired by and/or the submitter of today's slashdot article on this topic?
<Tonio_> ScottK: of course, but there are things, especially on the desktop side, that should be unified
<Tonio_> ScottK: freedesktop should go way further imho
<Tonio_> yuriy: no, is there a slashdot article about that ?
<yuriy> http://ask.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/11/29/176253
<ScottK> Tonio_: Agreed.  Probably the best way to get it done is if distros get together and start insisting.
<Tonio_> yuriy: no that's just something I'm thinking about for a long time and that just bored me this week more than ever
<yuriy> Tonio_: about how there are lots of FOSS calendaring things but none as good as Microsofts
<apachelogger> ScottK: then again distros have different insteressts
<Tonio_> yuriy: calendaring isn't the real problem
<apachelogger> which makes the whole getting together thing quite hard to do IMO
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but this is one where the major distros offering both desktops have a common interest.
<Tonio_> yuriy: how can I simply allow someone to access a part of my emails ?
<yuriy> Tonio_: well it's just part of the whole groupware thing
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah
<Tonio_> how can I delegate my mailbox to someone during vacations etc.......
<Tonio_> that's what a groupware is for
<Tonio_> a groupware isn't only an imap + ical server
<ScottK> apachelogger: Get K/Ubuntu, opensuse, and fedora to agree and I suspect Gnome/KDE will kind of have to listen.
<Tonio_> and that, you have groupwares that do the left part, and some that do the right part of it
<Tonio_> none does it all
<Tonio_> that's what frustrated me so much
<apachelogger> ScottK: they will do even if just one wants something, it's just that someone needs to do it
<yuriy> ScottK: i think the problem with desktop configuration stuff is that each desktop has their system and both are good systems, but if "we"/fd.o deside on one, then the other group have to do all the work to change their implementation
<apachelogger> yuriy: fd.o wouldn't decide on one
<apachelogger> even more take one and refine it
<apachelogger> using the advantages of the other system
<Tonio_> yuriy: no
<Tonio_> yuriy: kde apps can you kconfig to read and write settings
<yuriy> apachelogger: then what? make a new one instead of using all the work already done?
<Tonio_> yuriy: only kdelibs then knows how to
<Tonio_> yuriy: make kde use gconf wouldn't be easy but not impossible, since only the kconfig part would need implementation
<apachelogger> yuriy: nah, they usually take a base system and enhance it
<apachelogger> see dbus vs. dcop
<Tonio_> when searching for apprc file, then use app branch in the registry etc.....
<yuriy> apachelogger: ok but point being is that if they take kconfig and enhance it, then there will be a little work to do for KDE, but a lot more work to do for gnome
<yuriy> and vice versa if they start with gconf
<Tonio_> yuriy: kconfig is not a backend !
<apachelogger> yep, but that's not really something kde or gnome would start whining about
<Tonio_> kconfig is a class, only a class
<apachelogger> as long as the resulting system is reasonable, stable and flexible
<yuriy> Tonio_: ok how to refer to the syntax and set of rc files?
<Tonio_> yuriy: what is a rc file ?
<Tonio_> you have a .kde/share/config folder
<Tonio_> then a apprc file, with bla=toto values in it
<Tonio_> use a gconf branch, tagged appname
<Tonio_> and write the values in it
<Tonio_> where is the different ?
 * yuriy doesn't know how gconf stores configs
<Tonio_> it is just a way to store settings, nothing else
<Tonio_> yuriy: consider this xml structure
<Tonio_> yuriy: tree thing, whatever
<Tonio_> yuriy: want another example of what should be defined ?
<Tonio_> with vista, you can use the "kmix" equivalent, to set the sound level, and you can do this application by application
<Tonio_> how to do that with kde apps ? all you have to do (mostly) is to define that in an rc file, sound level should always be defined with the same variable
<Tonio_> so that there is a way to search for the value globally in all rc files
<Tonio_> but that's unlikelly to happen, cause every developper will consider "soundlevel" stupid setting name
<Tonio_> one will use "sound-level", and the other one "sound_level"
<Tonio_> and in the meantime, windows has a super feature that we will hardly get one day......
<Tonio_> with a global and standard way to store settings, all of that is way easier to do
<yuriy> Tonio_: so in what way is that not possible with rc files? or to put it another way, how is the "sound-level" vs "sound_level" etc problem not equally possible with the registry?
<Tonio_> honnestly, I wish sometimes that instead of trolling about windows, some linux users use it deeply, and looks at some of tis concepts
<Tonio_> that would be profitable to free software, really
<Tonio_> they should look at Active Directory, look at the gpo mecanism, look at how powerfull is a windows/ad print server..... and come back to the troll later ;)
<Tonio_> yuriy: rc files are nice too
<Tonio_> because with rc files you use the file system as the tree
<Tonio_> and the files as branch
<Tonio_> the kiosk mecanism to merge branches dynamically
<Tonio_> except the appearance is completly different, that globally is a kind of registry
<Tonio_> yuriy: but the way to store settings isn't the big deal
<Tonio_> yuriy: making all big desktop projects to agree on the one to use is
<Tonio_> yuriy: look at the registry
<Tonio_> technically it is inferior to a ldap server, an sql database (poor performances for the ms registry), or gconf
<Tonio_> but because it is the only way to do on windows, the result is WAY better
<Tonio_> the all active directory wouldn't be possible without this
<Tonio_> and we already have the tools for linux
<Tonio_> it's just unlikelly to happen because nobody will agree to use the other's tool
<Tonio_> as khtml people crying today because they don't want webkit
<Tonio_> which is stupid too, since webkit is way better than khtml
<Tonio_> and would be even better with the khtml people working on it.....
<yuriy> so what we need is a fd.o standard. the social problem being is if that is based on one of the current systems, the other group(s) will have to do all their work porting while the devs of the chosen system can gloat
 * Tonio_ is really bored today.....
<Tonio_> yuriy: yes, fd.o should do MUCH more
<ScottK> yuriy: It has to be a system that's new to both.
<Tonio_> ScottK: why so
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> why not gconf ? :)
<yuriy> ScottK: but that just seems silly. just so that everybody has to do work equally?
<Tonio_> ScottK: or kiosk :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: btw, something like pam, or opensync
<Tonio_> that's what I want, a framework with plugins
<ScottK> The social problem.  One group would never accept the other's solution.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and that's what is better with proprietary apps
<Tonio_> ScottK: they don't waste 10 years debating when something is to be done......;
<ScottK> So make a meta-solution that both can draw from.
<yuriy> the bigger issue would still be non-desktop apps
<yuriy> which have no sort of standard config syntax
<ScottK> Gotta start somewhere.
<Tonio_> yuriy: another thing is that proprietary applications that sometimes are needed, in companies, such as acroread for example would be integrated
<Tonio_> why don't they use kiosk or gconf today ?
<Tonio_> because they don't want to waste their time is doing the way the desktop does, and they right on that point
<Tonio_> a unified way to store settings would make them to implement it btw
<Tonio_> they currently do one way on windows and one way on linux
<Tonio_> the difference is that distribuing settings on windows respect the system standard, not with linux....
<Tonio_> the consequence is easy is guess: works much better in corporate environments
<Tonio_> sad, but true
<Tonio_> how do you change the default homepage for firefox on 10000 machines ?
<Tonio_> you have to make a script with that you distribute via a package hacking the /etc/firefox/profile setting, and the .mozill user folder......
<Tonio_> just for one app... and there are many, many apps like that
<Tonio_> some of the most important btw, like OOo, Firefox, tbird, acroread etc.....;
<Tonio_> each application is a specific case
<Tonio_> Consortiumany motu out there ?
<mhb> hi folks
<mhb> aaand ... goodnight
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-30
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/final   <-- anyone feel like playing it a few times...tell me if you have any problems with it
<stdin> nixternal: works great in konqueror, not in firefox :p
<nixternal> stdin: ya, doesn't work in the 2 worst browsers in the world
<nixternal> firefox and ie
<nixternal> works in konqi, opera, and safari
<stdin> what a shame :p
<nixternal> I don't feel like debugging that crap...I hate web browsers
<vorian> lol
<vorian> sniper
<nixternal> ya, those are words the professor said we had to have
 * Jucato waves
<Jucato> Hobbsee: contentless ping :)
<Hobbsee> You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> hahah I just love that response :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: fancy putting https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings in the channel topic? :)
<Hobbsee> topic's not locked
<Jucato> heeh ok :)
* Jucato changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | Meeting Saturday 11UTC, agenda in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Jucato> woot! I changed the topic! I changed the topic! :D
<Hobbsee> :D
<Jucato> 11+8 = 19... 19-12 = 7... right?
<Jucato> lol I'm doubting my own math :)
<Hobbsee> ...yes
<Jucato> 7pm for me :)
 * Jucato hopes family's not having dinner by then...
<claydoh> 6 am for me
<claydoh> no, 7am i think
<claydoh> ill be there to this time
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> claydoh: good! I can take use as prosecution's witness for some of the stuff I put on the agenda :P
<DaSkreech> hi all
<Jucato> yo DaSkreeeeeeeeeech
<claydoh> can I plead the 5th?
<Jucato> nope :)
<claydoh> umm or are we under international law :)
<Jucato> yep
<DaSkreech> nixternal: yay you Lose?
<claydoh> I am havin a knee operation in JAn, and will be off my feet for at leat 2 weeks, maybe 3
<nixternal> ya, you killed balmer, releasing the penguin! :p
<claydoh> so i plan to learn enough packaging to whip one up of kmymoney2 cvs
<DaSkreech> With megatron no less
 * Jucato sighs... planet wars...
<DaSkreech> I hope Unicron wins
<Jucato> Unicorns win!!!
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> I meant Cybertron
<DaSkreech> We all know that Golden ponies win
 * Jucato wonders if Cybertron transforms/transformed into a giant robot too... a sort of arch-rivalry between Unicron and Cybertron :)
<DaSkreech> Didn't Unicron become cybertron?
<Jucato> unicron? lost his head and went the way of the big bang
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Jucato> at least in one of the movies... not sure if they made a remake somewhere
<nixternal> Jucato: did you play HangBallmer yet? :p
<nixternal> it works in everything but IE7...go figure
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> not yet
<Jucato> flash game?
<nixternal> javascript
<Jucato> oh :)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/final
<Jucato> goes to try
<stdin> crashes firefox nicely :)
<Jucato> nooo! I let him live!
<nixternal> stdin: how is it crashing firefox?
<stdin> nixternal: after hanging ballmer, it just hangs and FF eats all my CPU
<DaSkreech> Works in FF for me
<Jucato> lol! this is the only game where you win if you lose :)
<nixternal> ok, that is an issue with the popups it seems
<nixternal>  5001 nixterna  15   0  144m  63m  20m S  7.6  4.2   0:09.09 firefox-bin
<nixternal> it doesn't bomb firefox, but it doesn't do anything until you click close
<stdin>  1371 stdin     25   0  194m  74m  22m R 89.4  7.4   1:28.32 firefox-bin
<Hobbsee> WFM.
<Jucato> legally blonde the musical... now that's not something you hear/see everyday...
<yuriy> evenin
<yuriy> hey nixternal, how's web browsing in konqueror in kde4 been working for you?
<nixternal> like crap
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato keeps on using konqueror3
<yuriy> oh :( i was hoping the konqueror problems were fixed, then i'd get it set up as my main desktop
<Jucato> not that I have a choice, since konvi and kdepim are run from my kde3 user :)
<Jucato> yuriy: you can,just keep on using konqueror3 :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I hope I don't hear it every day!!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/11/26/1341239
<DaSkreech> First comment
<DaSkreech> G'night
<sebastian> good morning everybody
<Jucato> s/morning/afternoon/
<Jucato> good morning to you too :)
<sebastian> afternoon, ... are there other times than cet ... ;)
 * Jucato yawns, runs around the room, and goes out the door.
<aplg|moblie_> sebas: wtf is cet?
 * aplg|moblie_ only knows utc
<Riddell> aplg|moblie_: european time, UTC+1
<aplg|moblie_> aye ^_^
 * Hobbsee wonders why multiple parts of the kdepim merge got bunged up.
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<Riddell> salut Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just packaging disk manager
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we really should consider using this
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde qtparted
<Tonio_> Riddell: part of the alice project
<Tonio_> Riddell: good points is that it is maintained andkde native app
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Disk+Manager?content=70149
<Riddell> alice project?
<Riddell> looks promising
<Riddell> mhb might be interested in it, he was looking at paritioning apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is :)
<Tonio_> can someone please take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kpar2 ? ;)
<Riddell> (preferably not me since then I can't New it)
<Nightrose> nixternal: haha nice game ;-)
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: ehm, I already do :P
<apachelogger_> or rather
<apachelogger_> did :P
<apachelogger_> upstream needs to add a copying.lib though
<apachelogger> Tonio_: about kpar2 ... Homepage is now an own tag .. current standards is 3.7.2.2
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, how long does the processing of a motu application usually take?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i should read that mail
 * Hobbsee +1's, with comments about licencing.
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: waiting on crimsun, ajmitch, and soren to respond (or a subset of them, i think)
<Hobbsee> however, i suspect they were waiting on people like me to repsond
<apachelogger> hehe, k :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: KDE 4 packages have had licencing problems?
<Riddell> KDE packages in general have due to not including all the licence texts and other bits, but apachelogger is about the best at spotting that
<Tonio_> apachelogger: no copying.lib for kpar2, as there is no lgpl stuff in it
<Tonio_> apachelogger: will fix the version
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what do you mean by "own tag" ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: have an example ?
<aplg|mobile> Tonio_: Homepage: Blah right below Standards-version
<Tonio_> aplg|mobile: hum, oki, I missed that new thing ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: fixing
<aplg|mobile> k
<aplg|mobile> Hobbsee: about the licensing -> diskman's copyright file: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/147001
 * aplg|mobile actually thinks he improved on that stuff lately ;-)
<aplg|mobile> afk, lunch
<Hobbsee> aplg|mobile:
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> License:
<Hobbsee> probably needs to be filled in, too
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you drop uploads waiting in NEW ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like I dputed to ubuntu instead of revu.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what did you want dropped?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: kpar2
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: should be revued before upload ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe, indeed
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's nice ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: rejected.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, it's one of the few thigns i can do :)
<Tonio_> ho yeah you're archive manager now :)
<Hobbsee> one of, yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can do much more than me now ;)
<Tonio_> I'll call you "boss" in the future :)
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Jucato thought she was boss already...
<Jucato> hi Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> aplg|mobile: looks better
<Hobbsee> aplg|mobile: was thinking in terms of the khaki stuff
<Jucato> Tonio_: Disk Manager is just a partition editor? not something like mountconfig?
<Tonio_> Jucato: qtparted like
<Tonio_> Jucato: currently working on the package
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Jucato: but that's (good point) a real kde application
<Tonio_> qtparted is unmaintained and not a kde application
<Jucato> yep :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: err, it disappeared
<Jucato> Tonio_: hopefully it will stay maintained :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what dissapeared ? kpar2 ? I suspect Hobbsee dropped it
<Tonio_> Jucato: it is part if a very active and interesting project, called alice
<Tonio_> Jucato: remember that x.org config tool that we discuss a few weeks ago ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: part of the same project
 * Hobbsee killed it.
<Jucato> you killed alice? O.o
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: merci beaucoup chef !
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: chef is french for boss, fyi
<Jucato> darn!
<Jucato> you just made me delete a whole sentence :)
 * Jucato was about to ask that :P
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: talking about that, we didn't do any french speaking day for a long time now :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: Riddell is pretty good at speaking french ;)
<Jucato> hehe yeah :)
<Jucato> oooh really? :)
<Riddell> moi?
<Jucato> oui!
<Tonio_> bien sur toi ! tu parles très bien français !
<Tonio_> daniel holbach is pretty good too
<Tonio_> understands very well
<aplg|mobile> Hobbsee: well, khalkhi was around the time you admins decided to drop packages without a lgpl copy in the sources I think :P
<Hobbsee> aplg|mobile: i wasnt an admin at that time
<Jucato> ah I know tres bien :)
 * Jucato resists the urge to sound stupid and say "three good!"
<Jucato> :P
<aplg|mobile> Hobbsee: well, I just want to say that I wasn't used to check for the complete copies
<Hobbsee> aplg|mobile: oh, i see what you mean.  i'm just saying it's not my fault, per se :)
<aplg|mobile> Hobbsee: hehe, if it is anyones fault, it's upstreams ;-)
<Hobbsee> yes, they'll do for being blamed
<Riddell> apachelogger is now a motu?  I only saw one motu council vote
<Riddell> the process for this changes so frequently I lose track :)
<Riddell> congratulations apachelogger!
<Riddell> don't forget to do lots of merges
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks, gotta start with merging asap :)
<Jucato> here they come!
<jjesse> here who come?
<jjesse> -/
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning disk manager, I don't really know what to do with the deps
<Jucato> you! :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of things are optional, but imho should be installed by default, as this is for example loosing people with qtparted
<Tonio_> Riddell: for example depends on xfsprogs, instead of recommends....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's your opinion about that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: imho the maximum things should be supported out of the box
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you read that I have an almost finished package? :P
<apachelogger> btw, I think out of the box we should support the ubuntu defaults
<apachelogger> maybe +ntfs
<Tonio_> apachelogger: are you packaging this too ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: here is the list of optional packages:
<Tonio_> hfsutils util-linux xfsprogs mount xfsdump e2fsprogs dosfstools reiserfsprogs jfsutils e2fsprogs ntfsprogs reiser4progs dosfstools udev
<apachelogger> Tonio_: #173016
<Tonio_> apachelogger: hum okay
<Tonio_> apachelogger: we also have to patch the sources to remove the top banner
<Tonio_> apachelogger: useless and doesn't respect kde apps HIG
<apachelogger> well, maybe we can ask upstream to do so
<apachelogger> he needs to add a copying.lib anyway
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they won't, as they do for all alice apps
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I don't see any problem in removing this, that respects the gpl
<apachelogger> sure, but every patch we have to maintain is one patch too much IMO
<Tonio_> apachelogger: maybe follow what gparted does
<Tonio_> apachelogger: so depends on everything but suggests xfsprogs, reiserfsprogs, reiser4progs, jfsutils, ntfsprogs
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'd say recommends for those
<Tonio_> Depends: util-linux, mount, e2fsprogs, udev
<apachelogger> yeah, that's kinda what I had in mind
<Tonio_> Recommends: hfsutils, xfsprogs, xfsdump,dosfstools, reiserfsprogs, jfsutils, ntfsprogs, reiser4progs, dosfstools
 * apachelogger hacks up a desktop file
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I greped the all code about that, so the list of tools should be complete
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that the Darth Vader thing you talked about yesterday hehe :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: now I understand
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ping me once packaging is done, I'll revu that one
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I tested this and we really need that one in main replacing qtparted
<apachelogger> agreed
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I'll upload it to revu once upstream released a tarball with copying.lib
<Tonio_> apachelogger: want me to write the no banner patch ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki
<apachelogger> Tonio_: if you have time, sure :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: you can rebuild the tarball with copying.lib and mention in the changelog that upstream has been pingued about
<Tonio_> apachelogger: also the locales thing is a bit strange....
<apachelogger> totally
<Tonio_> apachelogger: have you tested this ?
<apachelogger> nope
<Tonio_> I'm unsure we get the translations
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll have a look at that
<apachelogger> k
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's un compatible with rosetta, maybe we should consider patching for standard gmo/po translations.....
<apachelogger> again, maybe we can get upstream to do that?
<Riddell> Tonio_: make it depend on anything in main, recommend others
<Tonio_> Riddell: ok
<Tonio_> apachelogger: then depends on everything :)
<Tonio_> Depends: util-linux, mount, e2fsprogs, udev, hfsutils, xfsprogs, xfsdump,dosfstools, reiserfsprogs, jfsutils, ntfsprogs, reiser4progs, dosfstools
<apachelogger> well
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll give you too patches today : no banner patch and maybe french translation
<apachelogger> I see no reason why a normal user (as in non-geek) needs to have 100% support for jfs for example
<Tonio_> apachelogger: would that make it complicated for them ? I don't think so
<Tonio_> apachelogger: normal users don't need those tools btw
<apachelogger> nah, but waste space
<Tonio_> apachelogger: those tools are very little
<Tonio_> apachelogger: and this is not meant to be part of the default install btw
<apachelogger> fair enough
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki seya for the patches :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: my concern is really the translation process.....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: they are mostly empty now, but it should be possible to generate a pot file and get it in rosetta
<Tonio_> apachelogger: will you patch admin/cvs.sh for rosetta ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: partitioning tools are not on the whole for normal users
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that will probably reach main, so we need the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: ++
<Tonio_> Riddell: will rosetta work if there is no .pot in the sources as long as it is patched ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect the sources have to be patched to load a .gmo catalog right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: translations are .ts files based
<Tonio_> Riddell: can hardly work with rosetta I suspect.... :)
<Riddell> rosetta doesn't talk .ts
<Riddell> does this app use kdelibs?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: how to generate a pot with i18n()? -.-
<apachelogger> bah .svn in admin directory
<Tonio_> apachelogger: sh admin/cvs.sh extract-messages
<Tonio_> Riddell: it does but not for i18n things
<Riddell> silly of it
<Riddell> no point us changing it to KDE's gettext, just poke upstream that it would be a good idea
<apachelogger> agree on that
<jjesse> did i miss an email or did the alpha1 cd come out?
<Riddell> not as far as I know
<davmor2> Riddell: Alternative still not working it is crashing out because of a Kaffeine conflict.  I'll try it with ovaltene and see if it calms down :)
<Riddell> davmor2: I just uploaded a new meta package for that
<Riddell> so I'll wait for that and make new CDs
<davmor2> okay cool
<Riddell> kwwii: did ruphy get those wallpapers?
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, he said he would tell you where to download them
<kwwii> let me remind him
<Riddell> "Accepted: webkitkde" whee
<apachelogger> Tonio_: package is done
<Riddell> nixternal: there you go (it's got plenty of problems, but it's a start)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: are you going to mail upstream about the translation stuff? if so please also mention to remove admin/.svn and add COPYING.LIB
<apachelogger> did that myself for now
<Riddell> Tonio_: "webkit is way better than khtml" is arguable, the difference is that webkit is bug compatible with safari
<Riddell> hi jpatrick, I got that monster LUKS patch in
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks, it has a slight problem with it not including it's new .desktop files, waiting for PPA for testing now
<Tonio_> Riddell: have tried to play with ajax apps like roundcube ?
<jpatrick> hopefully we'll have LUKS support by tonight :)
<Tonio_> NOTHING works in konqueror on that poin t
<Tonio_> I have seen bugs on yahoo, gmail, all new modern webservices
<Tonio_> opera and safari works on those
<Tonio_> Riddell: better doesn't mean better codebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: I meant "works in the real world"
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure that's my point.  but just saying "better" will make the khtml developers grumpy since in various ways khtml is better
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's say "adapted to modern web brosing" then ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just needed to troll a bit, sorry for that :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: by the way, can you get tork passed New?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: typo in karp2 control repairation vs. reparation
<jpatrick> apachelogger: congrats!
<apachelogger> jpatrick: thanks :)
<apachelogger> I guess we now can flood universe with KWare :D
<apachelogger> Tonio_: also have a look at the desktop file http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/147250 ... at least as much that lintian shuts up ;-)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: + adding the docbook/manpage copyright and license to copyright file might not be too bad
<bddebian> Heya
<DaSkreech> sup?
<bddebian> Nada, you?
<Riddell> ah, modern urban colloquialisms
<Jucato> heh :)
<davmor2> Riddell: any news on the new images?
<Riddell> davmor2: still waiting on kubuntu-meta to enter the archive
<davmor2> okay ta.  Can you give heno or me a shout when it is good to test please :)
<Riddell> sure
<davmor2> ta muchly
<nixternal> apachelogger: congrats! now you can leave jpatrick alone, which in turn leaves me alone :p
<nixternal> Riddell: rock on with webkit! :)
<apachelogger> lol
<DaSkreech> webkit supporter?
 * nixternal goes to see how much more dirty laundry is being aired on the planets today
<apachelogger> nixternal: thanks though
<nixternal> DaSkreech: big time webkit supporter
<DaSkreech> ok :-)
<DaSkreech> all I want is inserted hotkeys back and i'm ok
<apachelogger> meh
<Jucato> boo!
 * Jucato runs
<Jucato> apachelogger: congratulations btw
<apachelogger> awful if someone calls you while you're at revuing -.-
 * apachelogger forgot where he was
<apachelogger> Jucato: thanks :)
<apachelogger> Mez: omg, I think I default to nazi revu mode :S
<Mez> apachelogger, you became motu ?
<DaSkreech> I don't know if that's konqui or KHTMl but I want t back
<DaSkreech> Which ever combo gives me that I'll use :)
<DaSkreech> hi Mez
<Mez> hey DaSkreech
<apachelogger> Mez: yep
<Mez> apachelogger, congrats, now I don't get bother either ;)
 * Mez whistles
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: what's inserted hotkeys?
<Mez> and Nazi Revu is good ;) I taught you well you padwan
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> muhahahahaha
<Mez> btw, I am your father
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: When you are browsing a website if you press ^ then it makes up hotkeys for the links and shows them on the page
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Wow good thing you made Solo get the girl huh?
<apachelogger> Mez: you made sweet love with Tm_T?
 * apachelogger imagines awful things
<Mez> apachelogger,  ?? ?
 * Mez is confused
<apachelogger> Tm_T is my mom!!!
<Mez> o_O
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: oh, ah well, press CTRL
<Mez> I thought Tm_T was male. ...
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Yes I just said that
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: that's a KHTML feature btw
<Mez> yeah, accesskeys ftw
<apachelogger> webkitty doesn't do taht
<Mez> very useful when I'm feeling lazy
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: damnit! I wonder if it will be hacked into the fruity HTML
<apachelogger> Mez: so Tm_T can't be my mom because he's mail? Oo
<Mez> apachelogger, I got 2 hours sleep last night
<apachelogger> haha!
<DaSkreech> sh e-mail ?
<Mez> dont confuse me, my brain'll asplode
<apachelogger> <-- 4
<Mez> :P
<Mez> <-- also won £160
<apachelogger> <-- spent € 10.12
<nixternal> <-- will work for food
<apachelogger> Tm_T: once you have time, you might tell Dad that you're my mom
<mhb> hello folks
<nixternal> howdy mhb
 * apachelogger gives mhb a beer
<mhb> how are you?
<apachelogger> ahoy!
<mhb> apachelogger: thanks, that is nice of you, but I dont drink alcohol, actually.
<nixternal> slowly waking up and working up the energy to get ready for a nice trek to the uni
<mhb> apachelogger: ahoy to you too
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> really, how did the nerds2.0 became non-alcohol drinking
<Jucato> ola mhb
<apachelogger> this is just not originial :P
<apachelogger> mhb: maybe I can interest you in a cup of tea?
<DaSkreech> Is there a webkit channel?
<apachelogger> #safari maybe :P
<DaSkreech> That just has lions and tigers and beers!
<DaSkreech> and I don't drink
<DaSkreech> :)
<mhb> apachelogger: I am sorry, it was a design decision
<mhb> apachelogger: I like to live my life to the full, without being artificially influenced too much
<apachelogger> mhb: makes perfect sense... you have to know I also was a teetotaler some time ago
 * apachelogger got into bad influence though :|
<apachelogger> it's all \sh_away's fault :P
<mhb> continuing my Harry Potter analogies, /me is not among muggles anymore
<mhb> apachelogger: I am tolerant enough, dont worry
<nixternal> anyone have any ideas as to why when running apt-get upgrade or what not, it will freeze at certain steps? anyone experienced this before?
<Riddell> not I
<nixternal> I can't figure this one out...it has been happening for a while now
<nixternal> it leaves a 'dpkg <defunct>' in the processes as well
<mhb> nixternal: not me
<apachelogger> nixternal: considering you have to time: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=tastymenu
<apachelogger> +how to upload anyway?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: manpage is part of the packaging, and the licence of packaging is already in there for kpart2
<Tonio_> I really don't want to override lintian
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I really consider overriding litian hypopcrit practices
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I didn't say you shall override lintian
<apachelogger> you shall fix the desktop file :P
<Tonio_> hum, oki ;)
<Tonio_> are there warnings ? I looked yeserday and didn't saw anything..... I was tired :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll fixed this then :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/147250
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm going to be afk for a while so at this point let heno know when it's safe to test ta :)
<Tonio_> package will be done tomorrow, as well as patches for diskmanager
<Tonio_> apachelogger: thanks for the report, that'll be fixed.... true I didn't look carefully enough to the desktop file....
 * apachelogger also forgets that all the time
<Tonio_> well I lintian on the source package, not always on the deb file
<Tonio_> that's my problem with packaging :)
<Tonio_> I should include add a lintian hook to pbuilder
<apachelogger> hehe, I do it for both, but the problem is ... as we can see from the paste, lintian doesn't detect every desktop file issue ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: right
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I have to go, but we'll make a point tomorrow for this, all will be fixed
<Tonio_> patches for disk manager are partially done
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> Tonio_: cya
<Tonio_> bye ;)
<mhb> there is something rotten in the state of FOSS
<mhb> first the GNOME internal wars, now KDE
<Riddell> two grumpy people and some replies doesn't make for a rotten core
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> whats going on
<mhb> Riddell: I was hinting at autumn mood, not rotten core
<coreymon77> i should prob take my name off of the agenda for the next meeting huh?
<mhb> I just like that Hamlet quote
<Riddell> ah, I'm not going to see Hamlet until next August so I didn't get the reference
<coreymon77> btw
<coreymon77> id love to come to the meeting tomorrow, but unfortunately i have an important driving lesson (my highway lesson) then
<apachelogger> mhb: huh? kde? where?
<coreymon77> and also, 11:00 utc in eastern is?
<apachelogger> coreymon77: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedform.html
<mhb> apachelogger: see dot.kde.org
<Riddell> dot?
<coreymon77> holy cow!
<coreymon77> 6:00 in the morning!
<coreymon77> sorry, cant come
<Riddell> it's not a US friendly time I'm afraid
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> next meeting just make sure US people decide on the time :)
<apachelogger> not exactly cet friendly either :P
<apachelogger> lunch time
<Riddell> you're allowed to bring your lunch to the meeting, we won't mind
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> talking about that... I think I might be hungry
<Riddell> I recommend home made hummous
<coreymon77> well
<coreymon77> i cant come to this one
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> and theres the bell, back to class for me
<coreymon77> bye guys
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ttf-liberation made me stop revuing for today -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: why's that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=ttf-liberation
<apachelogger> have a look at the comment
<apachelogger> that wasn't even a very close look
<Lure> apachelogger: congrats on MOTU!
 * apachelogger heads downstairs to hunt something eatable
<apachelogger> Lure: hehe, thanks :)
<Lure> apachelogger: I am expecting even more kde apps now ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: by the way I find it a good idea to e-mail people after a revu since otherwise they may not see it
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, true, thanks for the hint
<apachelogger> Lure: well, I expect me and jpatrick to flood universe :D
<Lure> apachelogger: I have seen that flood already started ;-)
<jpatrick> Riddell: .desktop fix for luks: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kdebase-luks-desktop-install-fix.debdiff
 * bobesponja is away: Gone away for now.
<Riddell> jpatrick: could you add a LUKS entry to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<jpatrick> Riddell: watch out, it has "Thu" in the date line
<Riddell> jpatrick: fix it :)
<jpatrick> will do
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, reuploaded
<Riddell> uploaded?
<jpatrick> the debdiff
<Riddell> groovy, uploading (to archive)
 * bobesponja_ is back.
 * bobesponja is away: Gone away for now.
<Riddell> bobesponja: gonnae no dae that
 * bobesponja_ is back.
<Riddell> bobesponja_: likewise
<rouzic> hi all
<jpatrick> hi rouzic
<rouzic> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> rouzic: reunion mañana!
<rouzic> jpatrick: I know
<jpatrick> good...
<rouzic> jpatrick: a que hora?
<jpatrick> rouzic: 12 mediodia tiempo de España
<rouzic> right :)
<Tm_T> Mez: me a man? hah
<Tm_T> apachelogger: son
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yes, mom?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you get tastymenu past new now?
<apachelogger> upstream put a lgpl and gfdl in
<mhb> sebas: it may sound silly, but there are people who support you as well as those who have a negative opinion
<mhb> sebas: just because we stay silent we are happy about what you do
<mhb> erm, bad sentence :o) better one - we sometimes stay silent, but we are happy about what you do
 * apachelogger has no clue what mhb is talking about Oo
<mhb> apachelogger: sebas comment on the dot was a bit depressing
 * apachelogger heads over
<Riddell> davmor2: don't suppose you're awake?
<davmor2> I am indeed :)
<Riddell> davmor2: new alternate ready to test if you fancy
<Riddell> live CD on its way
<davmor2> Probably not testing it tonight but will certainly start the dl ready for an early start :0
<davmor2> :) even
<Riddell> thanks
<davmor2> np
<Riddell> new desktop cd out now
<davmor2> sound rsyncing and then bedtiming :)
<davmor2> nn
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-01
<sebas> mhb: It's the peeing in the pool problem.
<Riddell> eww
<sebas> If 1 person does it, it makes up for 1000 not doing it.
<sebas> Another problem is that some people don't think about the effect of their words.
<sebas> If anyone posting on blog or dot would think 3 seconds if a) he would say the same if it were a personal / physical dialogue, and b) what he himself would feel if he got such feedback, the world would be a better place.
<nixternal> sebas: I would say the same on my blog if it was mean and rude, except to you...you look like a big dude...I might have to hire Riddell and a few people to help out :p
<nixternal> s/same on my blog/same in person
<nixternal> I have the good water treatment in my pool...whoever pees in it will get noticed right away, as they will have a greenish area around them :)
<Jucato> (you're all big dudes...)
<Jucato> (morning!!)
<nixternal> and I am trying to get bigger...it just isn't working
<nixternal> mornin'
<sebas> nixternal: HEhe
<Riddell> nixternal: alpha 1 page looks great.  I removed some bits about LTS since that might not apply.  I think alpha 1 will be released shortly so I'll remove the disclaimer at the top then
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy
<claydoh> congrats apachelogger!
<Riddell> let apachelogger be an inspiration to everyone, you can all be MOTU
<coreymon77> huh?
<nixternal> heck, I should be an inspiration for future MOTUs...I am a MOTU and still have no idea what I am doing :p
<claydoh> lol then I could fit right in then :)
<coreymon77> i dont even know that that is
<coreymon77> so, i beat all of you
<claydoh> I used to whip up some rather simple rpm packages for Lycoris
 * Riddell pokes claydoh into doing some merges
<claydoh> then I saw 'real' rpm files and was boggled
<claydoh> I don't hinkI remember s single bit about rpms, good thin I an not using that type of sysrwnm :)
<claydoh> I don't think rather
<nixternal> rpms sucked to package a while back...I think SUSE helped out making it easier with their build system
<claydoh> gimme a how to or something and i can try :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU
<nixternal> there are a bunch of them there :)
<claydoh> well the ones I did were rather simple, even wine's wasn't to difficult, but I tink they were all rmp v2, v3 seemed way more complex
<claydoh> at least many and suses had more scripting involved
<claydoh> errr mandy and suse
<claydoh> ok no more typing for me till I get a light over here, sorry
<nixternal> ls
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> what a moron...forgot I was in irssi
 * coreymon77 agrees
<Riddell> so, who's going to merge kdiff3?
<nixternal> I can do that
<nixternal> looks like an easy enough merge
<nixternal> way to quiet in here
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> everyone's preparing for the meeting
<nixternal> 6 hours from now :)
 * nixternal will be fast asleep
<nixternal> and tomorrow I am giving 3 talks: KDE 4 (30 min), Developing Kubuntu (30 min), and Open Education (30 min)
<nixternal> and we are expecting a huge ice/snow storm, looking forward to it :(
<nixternal> Riddell: kdiff3 merge uploaded!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you have to come anyway :P
<nixternal> at 5am? I will be there in spirit :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<nixternal> it is tough to make class at 10am let alone 5am
 * Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> Kubuntu meeting in 20 minute
<Hobbsee> s
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> that's tonight?
 * Jucato is really out of it
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> good thing we finished dinner early :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
 * Hobbsee has dinner here
<Jucato> :)
<marseillai> Riddell: i don't know if this error is known but logwatch tell me this every days :
<marseillai> /etc/cron.daily/logrotate:
<marseillai> error: kdm-kde4:1 duplicate log entry for /var/log/kdm.log
<marseillai> run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/logrotate exited with return code 1
<marseillai> just to report it
<Riddell> marseillai: ok, should be fixable easily enough
<Riddell> I need to fix the postinst script for that too
<marseillai> Riddell: it's not really annoying ... just logwatch report me that so i report to you...
<Riddell> allee: do you have plans for the libgphoto2 merge?
<allee> Riddell: not yet, top item is currently fai.  Is there a new libgphoto release?
<Tonio_> hi !!
<Jucato> meeting time
<Tonio_> meeting now ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<allee> Tonio_: YES!
<Jucato> yep
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Jucato> stdin: ping
<stdin> Jucato: pong
<Tonio_> let's go
<Jucato> ok just checking :)
<stdin> yep, I'm alive :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: already started ?
<stdin> just starting/started
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: just starting
<Tonio_> oki
<mhb> ooh
<Riddell> morning mhb
<mhb> sorry I am late
<Riddell> kwwii: don't forget your family!
<kwwii> Riddell: they are going to take the bus, I called :-)
<sebastian^> good morning everybody
<Hobbsee> hi
<sebastian^> hmm one really stupid question ...
<sebastian^> the kubuntu booting screen only appears on 64bit systems ...?
<Hobbsee> ...no?
<mhb> sebastian^: no, it appears on both
<sebastian^> great, the i have a bug on two different systems where i386 is running
<Jucato> it appears in my dreams sometimes too :/
 * Jucato wonders if nixternal is awake now :)
<sebastian^> one 64bit laptop and one 32bit desktop system, both with i386. then i will take a look these days why ... :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: he wasn't planning to be
<Jucato> ah ok :)
 * Jucato was planning to call him as prosecution's witness :)
<Jucato> oh we really will end up maintaining/developing D3lphin ourselves from now on. https://marrat.homelinux.org/D3lphin
<Jucato> (unless we could get marcel into Kubuntu to help us)
 * Hobbsee headdseks
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato just read that now... should have tried looking for it earlier
<Hobbsee> why oh why are forums people not skilled enough to realise what is an email address, and waht is a http(s) link?
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627717#post3870983
<Jucato> oh ubuntuforums...
 * Jucato closes
<Jucato> hehe j/k :P
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> heh, being away from the computer is the way I was late :o)
<mhb> err, is the reason
 * Jucato was almost away from the computer....and in front of the dinner table :)
 * mhb went seeking, but didnt find it
 * jpatrick goes to find some food
 * Jucato eats jpatrick...
<Jucato> dthacker: I suggest KubuntuTeamReport as the name. much closer to  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/TeamReports :D
<stdin> Jucato: how about Kubuntu/TeamReport ?
<Jucato> sure :) then you can add it to the "Table of Contents" in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ :D
<stdin> I have one good idea a month, and I used it on the 1st :p
<ardchoille> lol
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell / Tonio_ : ok i have the dolphin kde3 + ark issues totaly fixed localy, ok to upload dolphin now or are we still in alpha-1 freeze ?
<dthacker> hey, it's the first and we already have good news!
<imbrandon> Tonio_: folders OR files compressable now, and with zip/gzip/bzip2 :)
<ardchoille> Nice!
<jpatrick> mhb: ^^ :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I can upload
<Tonio_> imbrandon: also can you ;)
<imbrandon> yea i CAN upload, more i was asking if we was still in the freeze or if someone else had more to add
<imbrandon> mhb: ^^
<Jucato> how about the image manipulation context menus? not sure if they;re from imagemagick or graphicsmagick
<imbrandon> Jucato: give me a list and i'll work on it, i guess i'm the new dolphin context menu person :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> imbrandon: basically the problem is those non-servicemenu context menus installed by other apps. :(
<imbrandon> so Riddell / Tonio_ / Hobbsee / mhb : safe for me to upload at this time ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yep for me
<imbrandon> Jucato: i can still look at those
<imbrandon> Jucato: just send a list to my email imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<Jucato> ok
<imbrandon> of TODO's , or better yet file bugs and point me to them
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> will do :)
 * Jucato hasn't gotten around to his adept bug hunting spree yet :(
<Jucato> real life sucks!
<mhb> hmm...
<mhb> what would you as a developers want? Better D3lphin or more marketing?
<waylandbill> ok. it's been a while. how do I get the latest d3lphin sources? it's in a bazaar repository is it not?
<jpatrick> mhb: better dolphin to market later
<Jucato> apt-get source dolphin
<Jucato> mhb: better d3lphin... we can have more people to do marketing than people to do developing :)
<stdin> it's easier to market a working product
<nosrednaekim> ^.^
<waylandbill> Jucato: I know that, but is that the one to examine for possible changes? I'd think a head version would be wanted right?
<Jucato> ah. that I don't know :P
<dthacker> I'm a bSo based on the discussions at UDS, which I've only heard third and fourth hand, what have we lost from Canonical and what do we need to replace?
<dthacker> in the marketing department.
<mhb> dthacker: they dont promote us at all, basically
<mhb> we are sometimes in their press releases in the end
<mhb> but nothing else
<Jucato> (but considering what Xubuntu's position is right now... we're lucky...)
<dthacker> sounds like we need a marketing spec, and then start to recruit.
<Jucato> (recruitment is one of my agenda topics I guess...)
<jpatrick> dthacker: that's https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMarketing from last year basically
 * dthacker reads
<dthacker> yes, we want to fill out that page.  Is this appropriate to discuss on the current marketing ML?
 * dthacker notes that the meeting has reached 90 minutes and is losing momentum.
<nosrednaekim> wait....it started an over hour ago I was late?aaa!
<nosrednaekim> #$%^ UTC
<stdin>  11:00 UTC
<nosrednaekim> which is 7 EST?
<Jucato> dthacker: considering our last meeting was quite a long time ago...
<nosrednaekim> or.... was that with.. DST
<stdin> UTC doesn't have DST
<nosrednaekim> but EST does
<dthacker> mhb: how much of a parallel universe do we need to build?
<waylandbill> 11:00 UTC was 6:00 EST (EDT has expired)
<nosrednaekim> yea....I got kinda mixed up :(
<nosrednaekim> oh well, I couldn't have been there at 6 anyway :D
<mhb> dthacker: the goal is to promote the idea that Kubuntu and Ubuntu are equals
<mhb> dthacker: if you like KDE, and you want Ubuntu quality, go for Kubuntu
<mhb> dthacker: not "we have a community branch for KDE called Kubuntu, but Ubuntu is way polished and better for you
<mhb> "
<Jucato> (but in reality...we are not.. and trying to leave up to that "promotion" is one thing's that killing us)
<imbrandon> mhb: just uploaded the ark fix, i'll ping you tomarrow about the other issues
<imbrandon> dolphin (0.9.2-0ubuntu3) hardy; urgency=low
<imbrandon>   * added kubuntu_07_ark_contextmenu.diff
<imbrandon>     fixes file compression for files and folders
<imbrandon>     also adds .zip file support
<mhb> imbrandon: okay, thanks!
<mhb> Jucato: they are not equals, but we are doing the most to bring Ubuntu philosophy with KDE, and we are quite good at it
<mhb> Jucato: I dont see a reason why we should market it in a different way
<imbrandon> Tonio_: try out that fix at first chance you get , to see if that is exactly what you ment, but i have a feeling it was
<imbrandon> gnight all
<nosrednaekim> Lure: what do you want me to do with my power-manager patch? should I introduce a check?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: I think we should either: 1) check that only one unit is actually used by HAL, 2) introduce check and act accordingly
<nosrednaekim> 2) is probably the best, since the DOCs seem to hint that more than one measurment can be given. I already wrote up a patch to check, needs two lines in powermanager.py though.
<mhb> I am sorry, but I have to go
<mhb> see you folks
<Lure> nosrednaekim: that is better
<nosrednaekim> see ya mhb
<sebastian^> ciao mhb
 * claydoh suffered from the Blunt Fist of Spouse
<jpatrick> claydoh: ouch
<claydoh> who'd think that 6am wakeups were bad :)
<jpatrick> I woke up exactly 11UTC
<claydoh> she did not appreciate my keyboard clickety clicks at that hour
<claydoh> and I suffered the consequences
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> poor claydoh
<claydoh> luckily the fist is purely figurative, else I would need some pin killers
<claydoh> pain killers
<claydoh> nah, not poor, just didn't ask or communicate
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what are you up to with stdin's membership?
<Riddell> txwikinger: how long do you recon you can do an irc talk about bug triage for?
<txwikinger> Hmm.. .let me have a look at the material that is already there
<Jucato> whew
<Hobbsee> Riddell: done it
<txwikinger> I think it should be more or less the same as the general bug triage
<txwikinger> And it probably depends on the questions ask
<txwikinger> ed
<txwikinger> what about 0.5h Riddell?
<Riddell> txwikinger: great, I'll put you down, thanks
<txwikinger> np Riddell
<Tonio__> re
<Tonio__> is knetworkmanager working for yo ?
<Tonio__> it stoped detecting my network cards since yesterday
<Tonio_> I didn't see any specific update causing the trouble.......
<Tonio_> ** (nm-applet:6840): WARNING **: <WARN>  nma_dbus_init(): could not acquire its service.  dbus_bus_acquire_service() says: 'Connection ":1.24" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<Tonio_> ouch........
<Riddell> txwikinger: works for me
<Riddell> Tonio_ rather
<txwikinger> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkmanager has the same issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: even changing the "default" to "allow".....
<Tonio__> Riddell: what do you mean by "rather" ?
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'm unsure that means positive or negative in that case :)
<Jucato> hm. ardochille's gone... dthacker, I made https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TeamReport already, so you can start adding and editing or whatever :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: works for me
<dthacker> Jucato: Ok,  I added myself as a reporter on the Ubuntu teams page as well.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect I broke something yesterday......
<Tonio_> Riddell: Opportunity to test alpha I'd say ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just as an evidence kubuntu isn't the same status than ubuntu :
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (Ubuntu)
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (Kubuntu)
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (Edubuntu)
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/jeos/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (Ubuntu JeOS)
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (Xubuntu)
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (Gobuntu)
<Tonio_>   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/hardy/alpha-1/ (UbuntuStudio)
<Tonio_> look at the urls
<Tonio_> standard ubuntu -> separate from the others
<Tonio_> that may not mean a lot, but the all this is making kubuntu a de facto derivative, although I don't agree it is....
<Tonio_> everything is typically done as if it was
<Tonio_> sorry for the copy paste....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test the alternate cd today
<Riddell> that's always annoyed me
<Riddell> although not sufficiently enough to complain
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, but it's a lot of little things like this that make people considering kubuntu a derivative
<Tonio_> hard to fight against this without a deep change in the way canonical communicates....
<Tonio_> each point is not enough to complain, but group them, we have reasons to...
<nixternal> YES! finally Kubuntu Marketing! I would kill to work on that one, even turn it into a final project for my business/marketing degree
<nixternal> Riddell: if you want to start working on something, let me know and I can whip up some ideas
<Jucato> nixternal: do you already have some ideas in mind? :)
<nixternal> always have ideas in mind
<Jucato> :)
<alleeHol> Riddell: about system-config-printer:  Anything beyond the wireframe images done?   So a) one has to learn qtdesigner and get used with s-c-p backend code
<alleeHol> b) implement it ;)
<alleeHol> seele: ^^ ?
<seele> alleeHol: mmm?
<buz> jpatrick: i tried the latest luks update
<buz> i now get to see encrypted devices in media:/ but can't open them
<mhb> I am so sorry I am late
<nixternal> ARGH! who broke my sound? send them to me, they must pay! :p
<txwikinger> hehe.. have you shotgun ready? :)
<nixternal> oh ya
<mhb> sound better than heart
<ScottK> How was the meeting today.
<mhb> ScottK: hmm, not really groundbreaking
<ScottK> OK.
<mhb> ScottK: not even soundbreaking or heartbreaking
<ScottK> Glad I didn't get up early then (it was at 7AM here).
<davmor2> hey guys.  I'm having an issue with kdesudo in system setting in hardy.
<mhb> davmor2: bug submitted?
<davmor2> I'll double check I think I did but things were a little hectic
<nixternal> ScottK: 6am for you :)
<nixternal> 5am for me :(
 * ScottK thought is was Noon UTC?
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^
<nixternal> 11:00 UTC
<ScottK> Ah.  Even more glad I didn't get up at 7AM to find I'd missed the meeting then.
<imbrandon> moins all
<davmor2> mhb I have now bug 173319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173319 in kdesudo "kdesudo seems to be broken in system setting in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173319
<imbrandon> mhb: do we have a current working list of prioritizd dolphin bugs ( other than tralling LP ofcourse ) , if not thats fine just wanted to know where we stand
<mhb> imbrandon: we dont have anything that isnt on LP
<imbrandon> cool cool okies
<ScottK> imbrandon: Please kill the fish.
<mhb> imbrandon: I did some triage there ages ago, but not much... feel free to prioritize yourself.
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> ScottK: ?
<ScottK> kdelibs (IIRC) drives Dolph3n and Konqueror to default to the Fish protocol for an 'ssh' connection.  I think it's a bad idea.
<mhb> ScottK: it is not a fish, btw
<ScottK> imbrandon: Should use SFTP by default.
<imbrandon> mhb: i'm gonna check how the ubuntu3 build went while i slept, most of these important but small fixes can be -backports canidates ( but i'd like to get as many done as possible as to not be backporting every two days )
<mhb> ScottK: oh, you mean "the" fish, not the fish.. :o)
<ScottK> mhb: Agreed, but it was funnier the way I said it.
<imbrandon> ScottK: ahh ok, yea i'll look into that
<ScottK> imbrandon: Thanks.  There is a bug on it in LP.  Marked invalid against Dolph3n and active against kdelibs.
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> mhb: also we should probably get stdin to grab those desktop files i fixed for dolphin3 and port/copy them to dolphin4
<nixternal> is there a way to get sftp to use your ~/.ssh/config file? I hate having to type in everything when using sftp
<nixternal> with fish, I just do fish://svr1
<imbrandon> ScottK: after a bit of searching i dont see the bug, can you give me a bug # when you get a moment
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> imbrandon: Bug 133957
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133957 in kdelibs "Dolphin uses fish: instead of sftp: for "SSH" connections" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133957
<imbrandon> killer thanks
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for looking into it.
<imbrandon> ScottK: where did you comeup with x-wizard_service.desktop ?
<ScottK> imbrandon: I don't remember.  It was a while ago.
<imbrandon> ahh, i see that no where in the distro ( via packages.u.c )
 * imbrandon digs some more
<imbrandon> this might need to wait untill this evening when i can get at my kubuntu install ( on ubuntu atm )
<ScottK> Ah.
 * ScottK exhausted his limited knowledge of KDE stuff to get as far as he did.
 * mhb 
<mhb> is exhausted, too :o)
<ryanakca> imbrandon: x-wizard_service.desktop is in the source package for a 3.x kdebase or kdenetwork, iirc... I had found it a while back...
 * ryanakca hunts too
<imbrandon> ryanakca: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=x-wizard_service.desktop&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<coreymon_> hi everyone
<coreymon_> so, what happened at the meeting/
<coreymon_> ?
<jpatrick> coreymon77: nothing too eventful
<ryanakca> imbrandon: *shrugs*
<imbrandon> ryanakca: :) np i'll dig more here in a few hours
<imbrandon> Riddell: ping
<ryanakca> imbrandon: Found it!
<imbrandon> ryanakca: cool, where ?
<ryanakca> imbrandon: it's an alias to knetattach.desktop
<imbrandon> ahh makes sense, sweet ok
<ryanakca> imbrandon: umm... dunno where it originates from... I just right clicked the item in remote:/ and copied to home folder.
<imbrandon> ryanakca: got it :)
<imbrandon> imbrandon@hood:~$ apt-file search knetattach.desktop
<imbrandon> app-install-data: usr/share/app-install/desktop/knetattach.desktop
<imbrandon> kde4base-data: usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4/knetattach.desktop
<imbrandon> kdebase-bin: usr/share/applications/kde/knetattach.desktop
<imbrandon> imbrandon@hood:~$
<imbrandon> :)
<mhb> kde4 delayed, who would have known? :o)
<mhb> I hereby thank our Riddle & Gossip Department!
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-02
<ryanakca> could you say that Kubuntu is the only major distro to always provide the latest KDE version?
<claydoh> I can't confirm that, but I would feel comfortable saying that
<Hobbsee> suse?
<claydoh> distrowatch has it at 3.5.7, tho I would assume they have 3.5.8
 * claydoh looks
<ScottK> ryanakca: If it's true, it's only coincidence.
<ScottK> We just got lucky having a release right after 3.5.8 came out and being able to squeeze it in.
<claydoh> but we always seem to have the latest kde rather quickly
<claydoh> but are the releases we have 'offocoal'?
<claydoh> err official
<ScottK> Sure.  Because we work with KDE to package in parallel with the release.  We aren't the only distro that does that though.
<claydoh> yeah, and 6 month releases probably helps line it up too
<claydoh> suse looks to be using their Build Service thing for 3.5.8
<jpatrick> moin
<stdin> man pykde4 is going to take a while...
<mhb> stdin: a while, yes.
<mhb> stdin: are you going to package it?
<mhb> stdin: that might be faster for me than compiling it myself
<stdin> mhb: I'm going to package it yeah, but I need to make sure it actually compiles :p
<stdin> right now I'll only work on hardy though
<mhb> stdin: fine for me
<jpatrick> stdin: when you're done, poke me, I'll revu and see if I can backport
<stdin> it's been stuck compiling a 1.9MB cpp file for a good 15 mins :p
<stdin> and only 8 more to go...
<stdin> jpatrick: if you want a look you can dget http://stdin.me.uk/python-kde4/python-kde4_3.92.0~svn20071201-0.dsc  (I just ripped off the debian/rules from kde4 packages for now) think of it as a draft package :p
<jpatrick> stdin: looks good, apart from the -0 -> -0ubuntu1
 * jpatrick looks at the rest
<stdin> well I put -0 because it's shorter :p just until I get it to build
<jpatrick> stdin: Homepage: goes under Standards-Version now
<stdin> hmm, I should know that, I remember reading about it...
<_buz> jpatrick: saw my comment on the luks support yesterday?
<jpatrick> _buz: nop
<jpatrick> _buz: however I fixed the desktop files, so it should be working
<_buz> fixed when?
<jpatrick> Friday
<_buz> well with that update i see encrypted devices but i'm told i cant mount them because they are encrypted
<jpatrick> _buz: what does "kio_media_mounthelper -d /dev/sdxx" give?
<_buz> launches a dialog asking for password
<jpatrick> arg, I forgot my pass..
<_buz> but doesnt seem to decrypt anything
<_buz> oh wait, it infact does
<jpatrick> :)
<_buz> i get a node in /dev/mapper
<jpatrick> hello, that's new for me
<_buz> and if i mount that manually, i get the drive
<jpatrick> how do you mount it? I need to specify the filesystem type
<_buz> did you format the luks volume when you created it?
<_buz> mine is ext3, i can mount that without telling it the fs type
<jpatrick> nop..
<_buz> well before you format the luks volume (after opening it) you cant mount it
<jpatrick> knew I did something wrong
<_buz> so it's cryptsetup luksOpen
<_buz> then mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/somenode
<_buz> after that you can mount /dev/mapper/somenode
<jpatrick> ok, I got the drive
<_buz> so what happens you replug it?
<_buz> ok so kio_media_mounthelper can decrypt devices. so far so good (except for the fact that media:/ wont notice it)
<jpatrick> yay! I got a Mount Decrypted Removable Media
<jpatrick> and I can access it from media:/
<jpatrick> but I had to "sudo mount /dev/mapper/pat-usb /media/usb"
<_buz> yeah that works
<_buz> do you get a decrypt dialog wehn you plug in the usb device?
<jpatrick> only when you click on it I guess
<_buz> i dont even get that
<_buz> i only get it when i run kio_media_mounthelper -d
<_buz> but after that it creates the device in /dev/mapper
<jpatrick> hmm, where did I put those .desktop files..
<jpatrick> _buz: well, it appears to be implemented, just need to play around a bit more with the .desktops..
<_buz> /usr/share/./mimelnk/media/hdd_unmounted_encrypted.desktop
<jpatrick> there's suppose to be one called: kio_mounthelper.destop (or something like that) that calls kio_media_mounthelper
<jpatrick> aha! there it is /usr/share/services/media_decrypt.desktop
<_buz> mhh
<_buz> command line looks correct
<_buz> incorrect mime type maybe? (there arent any actions show in media:/)
<steveire> How do I make usr/bin/qmake point to qmake-qt4 instead of 3? I thought update-alternatives was what that was for...?
<stdin> steveire: it is, worked here
<steveire> stdin:  sudo update-alternatives qmake?
<stdin> steveire: no, "sudo update-alternatives --config qmake"
<steveire> stdin: Cool. Cheers
<fdoving> are there minutes from the meeting somewhere?
<fdoving> or some logs/brief overview of what was decided?
<Hobbsee> you'd probably do better to read teh entire thing at !logs
<Lure_> fdoving: you were assigned several action items ;-)
 * Lure_ got old dell running finally, might work on brightness keys now
<Tonio_> re
<apachelogger__> Riddell: you know of any way to watch file kde-apps?
<dthacker> Lure_ I: I have a fresh Gutsy install on a Compaq Armada M700.   Is that new enough to help you test brightness?
* Jucato changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | 7.10 out, you all rock! | Merge away: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Lure_> dthacker: do you have brightness keys? do they work in gutsy? did they work before (feisty)?
<dthacker> Lure_: I have a "sun" icon on the F10 key.   Never played with it.
<dthacker> Lure_:  I'll check my hw docs for brightness keys and get back to you
<Lure_> dthacker: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopKeycodes has more info...
<dthacker> Lure: FN->F10 activates control.  up down cursor controls brightness.  Works on this machine.
<dthacker> Lure_: I have not had machine on to run updates in 2 weeks or so.
<Lure_> dthacker: ok, so it is either done in HW (as my HP) or was not broken in gutsy
<dthacker> Lure:  looks that way.  Should that work on the live CD?
<Lure> dthacker: I suspect it is done in HW, therefore it should work anywhere
<dthacker> Lure: OK, I have two more Dells I can test on later today.  One is running Gutsy, the other is running windows, and belongs to my employer, so I'll try testing the windows box with Live CD.
<apachelogger__> Tonio_: can I archive karp2?
<apachelogger__> *kpar2
<Serega> hiya
<mhb> hi Serega, who has left too fast to reply :o)
<Tonio_> apachelogger__: are you okay with packaging this time ? then yes, you can
<Tonio_> apachelogger__: here is the patch for disk manager
<Tonio_> apachelogger__: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/2436
<apachelogger__> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> apachelogger__: I'll work on the french translation a bit later
<Tonio_> no emergency on that point
<RxDx> please, how can i install KDE4 on my Ubuntu?
<stdin> RxDx: see the #kubuntu topic
<RxDx> ok, thanks
<jjesse> nixternal: whats the weather like in o'hare/chicago right now?  the 1:45 flight from grr to ord hasn't left yet
<nixternal> rainy
<nixternal> flights are moving though
<jjesse> not from grr
<nixternal> my old man headed to cancun this morning
<jjesse> did he take his girlfriend with him :)
<nixternal> probably
<nixternal> business meeting (ya right)
<nixternal> haha
<jjesse> just started boarding the 1:45 flight at 3:31
<jjesse> 3:21
<jjesse> now i wonder when the 3:30 flight that i'm will leave
<nixternal> they may be backed up, but flights are coming and going, I can hear them
<jjesse> nixternal: does your cell phone receive pictures?  got a great picture from the airport of a computer running xp :)
<nixternal> ya
<jjesse> its one of those screens that shows flight information and says "Updates are now available for your computer"
<nixternal> I should have taken on last night...I was in the middle of the New York Giants and didn't even realise it
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> please update your airport
<nixternal> hahaha, nice
<jjesse> grin i thought it was funny
 * apachelogger_ expects someone to upload that picture :P
 * jjesse doesn't know how to get that off his phone
<nixternal> either do I
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> bluetooh?
<apachelogger_> +t
 * ryanakca grumbles at OpenOffice.org Word Processor and KWord
<apachelogger_> oh
<jjesse> still waiting for my flight to bored
 * apachelogger_ hates traveling
<jjesse> me too
<jjesse> and i do it every week
 * jjesse hopes he makes his flight from chicago to boston
<Tonio__> apachelogger_: are you done with the disk manager package ?
<Tonio__> I can revu it if needed
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: upstream needs to include a copying.lib
<apachelogger_> also
<apachelogger_> your patch doesn't work for some reason
<apachelogger_> gotta investigate tomorrow though
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: hu ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: works for me
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: tried to applied buildprep eventually ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: does it apply at least ?
<apachelogger_> yeah, it applies, but doesn't build
<Tonio_> ftbfs ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: try a make -f admin/Makefile.common
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: or buildprep before starting the build
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: may I test using your package ?
<apachelogger_> ldiskmanagerdialogwidget.cpp complains about the removed items
<Tonio_> hum...;
<Tonio_> lemme check
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: that's it, try autotools and it'll be okay
<Tonio_> just do a fakeroot debian/rules buildprep before building the source package
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/diskman/
<jjesse> dang it they just started to cancel flights out of boston
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> doesn't apply anymore Oo
<jjesse> meant just started canceling flights out of chicago
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: will have a look into it tomorrow
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: just testing a simply untar, patch, then configure, make, make install
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: I'll try to get you a fixed package with working patch toonight
<apachelogger_> fair enough ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: simple compile works like a charm here
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: the "rebuilt" is simlply for copying.lib right ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: yep, no issue here..... investigating
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: applied buildprep before building your package, seems to work here
<Tonio_> just run buildprep and then pdebuild
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: hum no build failed, indeed.... investigating
<jjesse> awesome, flights not leaving until 6pm est
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: that's strange, really, patch fails in the package, but works when building manually..... I don't understand
<apachelogger_> me neither
<apachelogger_> needs deep investigation I guess
<apachelogger_> probably some issue with cdbs -.-
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: I think I have the fix
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: but still do not understand why it worked locally
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: it should have work due to what's missing in fact ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: currently building
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/2438
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: working patch :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: just installed the deb, seems to work
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: still don't understand why that worked locally, but well...... fix is done, so ;)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: still working on the patch to make is nicer.... just a moment
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: don't hurry ;-)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: building
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: I'm also removing the bottom part with help and quit, useless
<Tonio_> help is available within the menu and quit button just doesn't make sense
 * apachelogger_ thinks Tonio_ loves to patch :P
<apachelogger_> maybe we should just fork our own version
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: I don't think so, just one patch for better UI doesn't mean forking :)
<apachelogger_> ok :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: hi, how's kdesudo doing?
<Tonio_> fdoving: nothing for the moment, I'm starting to work on that on tuesday
<fdoving> Tonio_: ok. was there decided anything about dolphin during the meeting?
<Tonio_> keep it and try to fix issues
<Tonio_> then rediscuss if still too many problems before the release
<fdoving> ouch.. k.
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/2440
<Tonio_> fdoving: last fixed kdesudo version has lots of issues, with install_mp3 amarok script
<Tonio_> fdoving: but I think we can manage to make it to work with standard kprocess as you suggested
<fdoving> Tonio_: it has issues with all scripts i guess.
<Tonio_> apachelogger_: final patch, just tested, everything's okay
<fdoving> all/most
<Tonio_> fdoving: maybe yes
<Tonio_> fdoving: yep, certainly
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'll give you feedback on tuesday
<Tonio_> fdoving: I have to go atm :) seya !
<fdoving> i'll see if i get some time to hack tomorrow.
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: thx
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I havn't really used watch files, but you can subscribe to updates in kde-apps
<apachelogger_> yep, though I think it would be nice to watch file as well
<apachelogger_> anyway, the best thing would be comment notification for uploads on revu :D
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-24
<a|wen-> isn't testing before release over-rated ;)
 * a|wen- admits that he hadn't
<a|wen-> Riddell: when do we start using iso.qa.ubuntu.com for testing in jaunty; first beta or earlier?
<Riddell> first alpha i would have thought
<a|wen-> it's still stuck on intrepid final it seems
<a|wen-> Riddell: would we want to look over the install-cases currently avaible on the iso testing and make sure they match the cases we offer on the cd better?
<Riddell> 2iso testing site is hard to alter for that
<Riddell> it should have stuff like install in another language
<Riddell> stgraber is the guy to poke with suggestions
<a|wen-> do we simply have the "same" tests as ubuntu as it is now?
<a|wen-> hmm, seems that is not the case
 * a|wen- notes down to poke stgraber one of the next days
<ScottK> Riddell: I did rebuild kubuntu-meta and add armel to the package right after.
<ScottK> ... after Alpha 1.
<JontheEchidna> -- checking for module 'qca2'
<JontheEchidna> --   found qca2, version 2.0.0
<JontheEchidna> -- Could NOT find QCA2  (missing:  QCA2_LIBRARIES)
<JontheEchidna> wtf?
<JontheEchidna> -- cmake package FindWebKitKde.cmake was not found. This package needs webkitkde to be compile all program
<JontheEchidna> engrish ahoy
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> that sounds...broken
<JontheEchidna> It also can't find decibel
<JontheEchidna> but the package directly depends on libdecibel-dev :/
 * JontheEchidna cries
<jtechidna> blah
 * JontheEchidna continues to cry
<JontheEchidna> brb again
<JontheEchidna> oog, we need a new package to support msn in kopete now too
<TekkieFreak> msn....do people use that?
<TekkieFreak> :)
<JontheEchidna> ha
<JontheEchidna> *sigh*
<TekkieFreak> I guess I just plain don't IM much.
<Hobbsee> i'm just glad that stuff like facebook has more or less taken over msn.
<TekkieFreak> Yeah.
<TekkieFreak> Guess I haven't done much facebook either.
 * TekkieFreak doesn't have many friends. *snif* :)
<TekkieFreak> Is it like an IM thing?
<TekkieFreak> Okie...I just did a Wiki...kind of like Myspace I guess.
<nixternal> you mean kind of useless like Myspace :)
<TekkieFreak> Heh, no apparently studies show it's not a waste of time. :)
<TekkieFreak> It teaches useful social skills.
 * TekkieFreak considers joining to learn "useful social skills" :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> IRC teaches me enough social skills
<nixternal> or better yet, IRC teaches enuff social skillz
<Hobbsee> it doesn't do pictures, thouhg
<Hobbsee> and ZOMGPICSPLZ!!!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: still surviving gnome?
<TekkieFreak> Heh, I dunno...I used to irc all the time back in the early 90's and look how I turned out. :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: somewhat
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> poor vistalover...
<nixternal> vista > gnome
<Hobbsee> sure?
<nixternal> I kind of fell in love with another wm.. wmii
<nixternal> I have way to much vested in KDE...it would take a ton for me to switch full time...I have been with KDE pretty much since day 1
<nixternal> I find myself getting annoyed quite easily with other wm's or de's
<TekkieFreak> I switched from a mac so I like kde4
<nixternal> which is odd to hear
<TekkieFreak> What switching from a Mac?
<nixternal> no, but that being the reason you liked kde4 and not gnome
<nixternal> to me gnome and mac osx are very similar whereas kde and windows are similar
<Hobbsee> gnome doesn't look very osx like?
<nixternal> i think it does
<TekkieFreak> Oh...well I was never keen on the look and feel of osX actually.
<TekkieFreak> If you could run a different wm on osX...I'd probably be in heaven.
<TekkieFreak> Like completely remove Aqua and have kde or something complete with application menus on the application window.
<TekkieFreak> Actually, my mac finally pretty much quit and I ended up just buying a Dell.
<TekkieFreak> Mac hardware is soooo expensive...and my experience hasn't shown that it's *that* great.
<TekkieFreak> So why pay the Apple tax?
<jussi01> Hrm, is anyoneworking on the bug in system settings/fglrx (the version in proposed?)
<jussi01> and also, does anyone know how to get the plugins for gwenview in intrepid?
<TekkieFreak> gwenview works fine for me. I didn't do anything special...installed with adept.
<jussi01> oh, and Hi everyone :D
<TekkieFreak> hi jussi
<jussi01> TekkieFreak: you have the plugins for it though?
<TekkieFreak> Um...apparently I must. It works.
<TekkieFreak> Course all I've done is look at some .jpgs with it...so maybe I don't have plugins.
<jussi01> TekkieFreak: yes it works, but when you go to plugins- select any one, does it have any plugins?
<TekkieFreak> Oh I see..nope sorry no plugins
<TekkieFreak> try this link: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+question/5017
<TekkieFreak> maybe that will help.
<TekkieFreak> Well gotta run guys...see you later.
<nixternal> do people really enjoy this touch screen crap?
<nixternal> I am watching these windows 7 videos, and I have to say, "WHO CARES?!?!?!"
<nixternal> yay, really take my hands away from the keyboard
<Hobbsee> nixternal: touch screens are nice.  Especially when they're callibrated.
<nixternal> not when you have hands the size of mine
<Hobbsee> that depends on hwo big the screen is
<Hobbsee> and how big the things on the screen are.
<nixternal> I would need a tablet with a 19" lcd :)
 * Hobbsee uses a touchscreen all the time for work
<nixternal> I don't see how it could be any more useful than a mouse
<Hobbsee> some people can't use mice, for some reason
<Hobbsee> and you don't have to move the mouse, etc.
<nixternal> they shouldn't use computers then
<nixternal> :p
<Hobbsee> and how are you really going to use a mouse, when wandering around in the city with your tablet?
<nixternal> see, I wouldn't be wondering around the city with my tablet...I wonder around with my blackberry
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> that's what we were using a tablet in Sevilla for
<Hobbsee> trying to find the location of the uni
<Hobbsee> which would have been a bit of a pain on a blackberry, I suspect.
<nixternal> a tablet is to big to be carrying around for use like that
<nixternal> not when you have gps on your blackberry
<Hobbsee> if you're carrying it around anyway?  :P
<Hobbsee> I see your point though
<nixternal> I have friends who have tablets and they love them...I don't get it
<Hobbsee> eeepc's and such would probably find touchscreens very useful
<Hobbsee> those touchpads are tiny
<nixternal> shoot, those keyboard are tiny
<nixternal> I cannot type on an eeePC nor a Dell mini-9
<Hobbsee> so you'd have to bump the acceleration up, which then makes it less precise.
<nixternal> so I will never purchase one...i like my 17" LCDs
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee wishes she coudl get a monitor that would fit on her desk
<nixternal> I use my laptop for work..not for sitting on my lap while I listen to some free software luser give a talk :p
<nixternal> s/17" LCDs/17" laptops
<nixternal> I love my 30" LCDs!
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> the idea of laptops, i thought, was that they were portable :p
<Hobbsee> dad has a 17". it's huge!
<nixternal> 17" is portable...fits in my chrome bag well and I don't even notice it anymore
<nixternal> now a big laptop with a backpack would suck...messenger bags ftw!
 * Hobbsee notes most people don't do their daily weightlifting wiht laptops
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> but for your use cases, yes, it wouldn't be a help to you :P
<nixternal> yet another niche market I guess
<nixternal> the same market as those sillys who sit at starbucks on their macs
<nixternal> I just want to spill my latte on it
<nixternal> and them
<nixternal> plus, my 17" laptop, makes it impossible for others on the train to sit next to me when I have it open :p
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: errr...why do you need it all done for tuesday?
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> How can libplasma3 be an rdepend of libplasma2?
<ScottK> Clearly that's a sign I need to go to bed.
<Hobbsee> hah.  Yes, probably.
<jussio1> oh, I can file a bug, but might be easier for someone to just fix it now, kipi-plugins has a recommends for kooka, which doesnt exist anymore
<jussio1> !info skanlite
<ubottu> skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<a|wen> morning people
<_Sime> ok, time for a nice bike ride in the snow to work...
<jussio1> Morning a|wen
<a|wen> was anyone in the process of packaging libmsn?
 * a|wen just woke up to JontheEchidna's ramblings :)
 * Hobbsee still fails to see why it needs to be done by tuesday?
<a|wen> it has to be done sometime soon ... but tuesday doesn't seem that possible
<a|wen> seems there have been some packaging fuss over libmsn on debian-mentors list ... if we're lucky we can simply start auto-syncing in a week or so
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, ping
<NCommander>  JontheEchidna ping
<Hobbsee> NCommander: i think everyone's asleep.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: why haven't you uploaded any more sourceful crackports yet?
<BUGabundo_work> hi
<BUGabundo_work> who is keeping tabs on jaunty kdepim snapshots?
<Riddell> we do
<Riddell> say what the issue is and someone may be able to help (or we might just send out a salesman to make ourselves look good while not being helpful at all :)
<BUGabundo_work> weren't you on vacation Riddell?
<BUGabundo_work> LOL Riddell
<BUGabundo_work> no a big prob
<BUGabundo_work> just a few bugs I found during the weekend reported at LP and upstream
<BUGabundo_work> and some have already been fixed
<Riddell> I'm not sunning myself on a beach, my holiday consists of visiting KDE people
<BUGabundo_work> I wanted to know the next date of the sync
<Riddell> beta 1 should get uploaded this week
<BUGabundo_work> hope to meet you on the next Tokamak then, lol I'm co-organising it!
<BUGabundo_work> so until the next beta, bugs won't get fixed on jaunty?
<BUGabundo_work> even if available upstream?
<Riddell> no, it takes a week to package and upload and build KDE
<Riddell> and jaunty isn't exactly close to release
<BUGabundo_work> I know
<BUGabundo_work> just asking
<BUGabundo_work> I have one NASTY bug on my kmail
<BUGabundo_work> they introduced a NEW wonderful feature (message list sort filters) but if you manually add a new one, kmail will fail to start
<BUGabundo_work> humm
<BUGabundo_work> from the traceback it looks like a string error
<BUGabundo_work> upps
<BUGabundo_work> sorry wrong window
<glade88> kde4.2 shall be released before jaunty, or will jaunty be the first to have it?
<Tm_T> glade88: erm...
<Tm_T> glade88: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<glade88> Tm_T: ah, thanks. And naturally, intrepid will have it merged
<Tm_T> glade88: from its own source ofcourse
<glade88> oic
<Tm_T> ppa I'm guessing
<glade88_> meh.. isp woes
<glade88_> Tm_T: ppa? not backports?
<Tm_T> glade88_: perhaps that too but ppa for starters I believe
<glade88> Tm_T: ah..
<BUGabundo_work> don't we already have too many levels of available updates?
<Tm_T> indeed we do
<BUGabundo_work> PPA -> Proposed -> updates
<BUGabundo_work> oh and I forgot the new bzr code
<BUGabundo_work> lots of people now working with branchs and trunk from there
<apachelogger> meh(tm)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ETA?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 20 mins
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you already try latest neon build?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> still no workie :(
<apachelogger> I think your setup is just b0rked :P
<Nightrose> might be but I'd like to know how :/
<Nightrose> any what i can do about it
<Nightrose> *and
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog => activate everything => get a console dump
<Nightrose> k will do when i am finished with releasing rc 1
<Nightrose> just need to add the release image then i should be good to go
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact I don't see why the current builds don't work, in theory both phonon and phonon-xine should be coming from their stable branches now
<apachelogger> claydoh: please move the 8.10 section of the adept howto to the top
<Nightrose> apachelogger: released!
<apachelogger> jeez
<apachelogger> hn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you know, I packaged 1.98?
<Nightrose> yea?
<Nightrose> and?
<apachelogger> you link to 94
<Nightrose> oO
<Nightrose> will fix
<Nightrose> thx
 * jussio1 hugs Nightrose :D
 * jussio1 waves to apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<Nightrose> :)
 * apachelogger rewaves jussio1
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thx
<Nightrose> :)
<Nightrose> jussi01:
<Nightrose> Setting up quassel-core (0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) ...
<Nightrose>  * The user quasselcore, required to run quasselcore does not exist.
<Nightrose> jussi01_ too
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ghns doesn't work here in rc1 - can you test to see if it a problem with my setup?
<Nightrose> or can someone else test?
 * JontheEchidna still needs to update
<apachelogger> b0rked
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok - let me see if it works in trunk - sec
<Nightrose> narf
<Nightrose> same there
<Nightrose> ok works for leinir
<Nightrose> then it has to be some other problem
<Nightrose> works for nhn as well
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: can you upgrade and try please?
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<JontheEchidna> new router
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe someone patched it dead
<Nightrose> apachelogger: who and how?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> I dunno who, but the how is explaiend by the word "patched"
<Nightrose> :P
<benoitstandre> hello everyone. a quick question. Is it possible that the amarok-kde4 package has been built with kde 4.1.3 instead of default intrepid 4.1.2 ?
<benoitstandre> I know it's not officially into Kubuntu supported, but since it's announced on Kubuntu's web site (I get amarok-kde4: Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.1.3) but 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu11 is to be installed , so I suppose this is the case)
<benoitstandre> that's the amarok 2 rc package which is in kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<jtechidna> Nightrose: upgrading, but it might take a while since kde-nightly is getting an update
<Nightrose> no problem
<Nightrose> thx
<linux_user400354> how can i get kcontrol in inteprid for kde3 apps like amarok?
<echidnaman> heh, every time you change a setting on the router it resets itself
<jjesse> who is in charge of the kubuntu website?
<Nightrose> jjesse: ryanakca for example
<jjesse> Nightrose: thanks
<Nightrose> sure
<jjesse> i've had 4 error messages during install of jaunty alpah1
<jjesse> is there a log file some place
<jjesse> on the reboot, no x or anything
<jjesse> think i found the erorr in the installer syslog libgpg-error0 is already the newest version
<jjesse> "WARNING **: Configure 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1
<claydoh> apachelogger: adept wiki page fixed
<JontheEchidna> Ha, my dad is still trying to get wireless to work with my mom's windoze computer
<JontheEchidna> and they said knetworkmanager was borked :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lolz
<apachelogger> claydoh: thx
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we gave up and are using a wired connection :P
 * apachelogger only uses wireless when he's working in bed :P
<lool> I'm poking at kdesdk, it failed to build in jaunty on misc arches, but has a newer version in intrepid-proposed and intrepid-backports
<lool> First, I do wonder how that can be :)  and second, diffing these two yields plenty of weird stuff
<lool> Like depends downgraded or dropped, changelog entry dropped etc.
<apachelogger> probably a crappy merge from debian
<apachelogger> lool: as for the version difference, we didn't bother to upgrade jaunty to 4.1.3 because we are jumping right to 4.1.80 (i.e. 4.2 beta1
<apachelogger> )
<lool> apachelogger: Is there an ETA on this?
<apachelogger> well... if JontheEchidna ever gets done with it, that would be the ETA ;-)
<lool> eh
<lool> Cause if it's not too much work to push 4.1.3 and if it doesn't FTBFS like 4.1.2, that would help :)
<lool> JontheEchidna: Hey
<JontheEchidna> hi
<lool> JontheEchidna: Would you have some guesstimate of the time around which 4.1.80 would land?
<JontheEchidna> hum
 * apachelogger notes that it would be done earlier if lool would help ;-)
<lool> (or any kdesdk package which builds)
<JontheEchidna> If it continues to be just me and apachelogger then probably a day or two
<lool> apachelogger: Well I had a look, but it's not clear to me why stuff was reverted in such ways
<apachelogger> because the jaunty packages got merged with debian and the intrepid ones did not
<apachelogger> for that matter if you knew what "stuff" is I might be able to make up reasons
<lool> Sorry folks, didn't want to imply that you're not doing the work fast enough; I don't care about a new upstream, I'm not even running KDE; it's just that this particular package seems to be in an odd shape and is blocking armel bootstrap
<lool> I'm regrabbing the .dsc and will push the debdiff somewhere so that we can discuss how to resolve this
 * apachelogger ask the sluggish launchpad
<lool> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/kdesdk_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1.debdiff
<lool> So the weirdness starts in changelog, where some Ubuntu and some Debian entries were dropped
<lool> even relatively old stuff
<lool> This is also weird:
<lool> -Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<lool> But then I'm not familiar with your packaging helpers, it seems there's this embedded copy of debian/scripts/dh_sameversiondeps which is changed and pokes at shlibs deps
<apachelogger> lool: you diffed them in the wrong order
<apachelogger> 4.1.2 from jaunty got newer packaging than 4.1.3 from intrepid
<lool> apachelogger: I did "kdesdk_4.1.2-1ubuntu4.dsc kdesdk_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1.dsc"
<apachelogger> thus you would have to diff 4.1.3 to 4.1.2
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> and run a filterdiff on the debdiff :P
<apachelogger> hola NCommander
<apachelogger> NCommander: ready to package KDE 4.1.80?
<NCommander> Need any help w.r.t. to KDE packaging?
<JontheEchidna> very yes^
<apachelogger> very^2 yes^
<NCommander> Sure
<NCommander> Disclaimer: I'm on a fairly slow pipe
<NCommander> Where's the needs packaging list?
<lool> apachelogger: So is it normal to push 4.1.3 to backports when it's not in jaunty?
<apachelogger> lool: [18:20:11] <apachelogger> lool: as for the version difference, we didn't bother to upgrade jaunty to 4.1.3 because we are jumping right to 4.1.80 (i.e. 4.2 beta1
<lool> apachelogger: So you're suggesting that I shouldn't look at this backport at all, discard any potential it has despite it being a new version and look at updating kdesdk to 4.1.3 from the jaunty version again, or the 4.1.80 version?
<lool> s/potential/potential packaging changes
<Nightrose> woah JontheEchidna - stop spamming my inbox! :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> bugfixes are bugfixes, what can I say?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<lool> Hmm it seems Vcs-Svn in kdesdk points to Debian, but there's no Ubuntu branch there
<lool> Just FYI, the backport is based on intrepid and doesn't carry the intrepid-updates fix
<lool> So does anybody mind if I push 4.1.3 in jaunty with the same changes as for 4.1.2-0ubuntu1 -> 4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1?
<Riddell> lool: if it doesn't have any build-deps that need updating (kdelibs5 >= 4.1.3 etc) that would be fine
<lool> Riddell: it does, but i merged these changes from the intrepid backport
<lool> I basically merged the intrepid backport into jaunty
<lool> You think I should also rediff the upstream releases?
<lool> I hope nobody minds that I also drop Vcs-* in the process -- since these point at Debian
<lool> I've pushed kdesdk to my ppa fo rnow
<lool> diffing the upstream releases, I didn't see anything needing an update, but then I might not be looking for everything I should be looking for in KDE tarballs
<lool> So it failed to build http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19909397/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kdesdk_4%3A4.1.3-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lool> same failure as on armel
<lool> I guess it's a libplasma-dev change
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * lool needs to disappear for tonight
<JontheEchidna> probably will have to be fixed with an 4.1.80 upgrade
<lool> Hopefully the new upstream release fixes that and I don't need to look into it :-P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<lool> Do you care that I push the merged source as to have the intrepid backport and the intermediate upstream in changelog?
<lool> it's only in my ppa so far
 * lool really gone &
<apachelogger> bug 297195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297195 in kdebase-workspace "Gnome/KDE applications.menu collision resolution breaks searching in applications-merged dir" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297195
<blueyed> amarok (1) in Jaunty fails to start: amarokapp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN3KJS9ObjectImp4markEv
<blueyed> Does it need a rebuild?
 * apachelogger cuddles Nightrose
 * Nightrose cuddles apachelogger
<apachelogger> blueyed: possibly, it will be replaced by amarok 2 soon anyway
<blueyed> apachelogger: amarok fails to build on Intrepid..
<blueyed> s/Intrepid/Jaunty/
 * apachelogger blames NCommander
<apachelogger> he is the only one who fiddled with kdelibs IIRC
 * NCommander blames apachelogger 
<apachelogger> then again, I can't really blame him, kdelibs is so badly patched it breaks from eving looking at it
<apachelogger> s/eving/even
 * NCommander looks at apachelogger expecting the same result :-)
 * apachelogger is near ballmer peak, no time for breaking!
<lool> Hmm I couldn't find any 4.1.80 on ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/latest/src but only 4.1.71
<lool> there's a /pub/kde/unstable/4.1.73/src too
<JontheEchidna> lool: it's in a semi-secret place until release
<lool> JontheEchidna: So libplasma-dev is built by kdebase-workspace which FTBFS as well http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19848698/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.1.73-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<lool> I wanted to grab it to check its changelog
<JontheEchidna> lool: in 4.1.80 libplasma-dev is in kde4libs
<lool> Eternal fun ahead!
<JontheEchidna> heh
<lool> Ah, it looks like I can't download 4.1.80, only packagers can
<apachelogger> lool: why would you want to download it anyway?
<jjesse> likes punishment?
<apachelogger> oh dear
<lool> apachelogger: As I wrote above, I wanted to check whether it at least fixed the failures, and, why not, package it
<apachelogger> lool: get the packaging permission from JontheEchidna then I can upload the tarball for you
<apachelogger> but I am quite confident it builds on arm
<apachelogger> nokia deployed loads of armel based devices at last akademy
<apachelogger> so it would be surprising if KDE trunk did not build by 100% on it by now ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I am quite sure that the failure is just due to API changes since 4.1.2
<apachelogger> possibly
<lool> Looks like it
<JontheEchidna> I can look at kdesdk right after I finish up with kdebase though :-)
<lool> Cool
<JontheEchidna> in fact, I have it all ready to pbuild against our currently-packaged stack. I just need the cpu time :P
 * lool leaves the computer alone for the evening then; cheers for 4.1.80
<JontheEchidna> have a good one
<ryanakca> jjesse: excellent idea... ^seelenn^ and I are porting mdke's help.ubuntu.com/community/ theme to the Kubuntu wiki... would it be of any use to you once we've finished?
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: btw, GHNS seems to work here
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: hmmm strange
<Nightrose> doesn't work here even after a reboot
<apachelogger> are you running kde-nightly?
<Nightrose> jep
<apachelogger> that could be the problem
<Nightrose> everything else in amarok works so it is kind of strange
<Nightrose> but yea - might be
 * apachelogger doesn't know how the ghns stuff works so he can't tell why this happens
<apachelogger> anyone with hardy around?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: on the eeepc yes
 * apachelogger falls off his chair
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mind testing quassel 0.3.1?
<Nightrose> sure
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/quassel_0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/quassel-data_0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just needs a basica functionallity test, if a Qt app compiles it also works ;-)
<apachelogger> unless there are strange solar winds again and logic gets defeated by users
<Nightrose> haha alright i will boot up the eeepc and install it
<apachelogger> Nightrose++
<apachelogger> ~order a unicorn for Nightrose
 * kubotu slides a unicorn down the bar to Nightrose
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you remember where that jazz journalist wrote about his collection? i am trying to find the post but can't
<Nightrose> yaaaaaaaay unicorn!!!!
<apachelogger> did I read that?
<Nightrose> i think so
<Nightrose> is quite old
<Nightrose> he had the largest collection we heard of so far
<apachelogger> there you have it... stupid alcohol
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but where was that?
<Nightrose> dunno
<Nightrose> that is what i am asking you ;-)
<Nightrose> i think forum
<apachelogger> me too
<Nightrose> but can't find it
<apachelogger> well there are 3 billion topics about that kind of stuff in the forum :S
<Nightrose> hehe yea but i am only lookign for that _one_
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,13854.0.html
<apachelogger> funny bugs all over the place :D
<Nightrose> meh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how abou that http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,14445.msg19792.html#msg19792
<Nightrose> apachelogger!!!!
<Nightrose> you are the bestest
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger rides towards the sunset on his unicorn
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> downloading quassel packages now
<Nightrose> apachelogger: libqt4-sql-sqllite is not installed
<Nightrose> should i install and try again?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> apachelogger: looks good
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but on intrepid i get an error about the quassel user
<apachelogger> from my packages?
<Nightrose> dunno who's packages those are
<Nightrose> came by adept
<apachelogger> apt-cache policy quassel
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose>   Installed: (none)
<Nightrose>   Candidate: 0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Nightrose>   Version table:
<Nightrose>      0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 0
<Nightrose>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main Packages
<Nightrose>      0.3.0-0ubuntu9 0
<Nightrose>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<Nightrose> sorry
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems to be from me
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what is the error?
<Nightrose> sec
 * apachelogger notes that it worked just fine here :(
<Nightrose> Setting up quassel-core (0.3.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) ...
<Nightrose>  * The user quasselcore, required to run quasselcore does not exist.
<Nightrose> invoke-rc.d: initscript quasselcore, action "start" failed.
<apachelogger> must be those solar winds again...
<Nightrose> i don't even need a core here
<Nightrose> hmmm
<apachelogger> well, don't install the code then :P
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get purge quassel-core
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> dunno why it was installed
<Nightrose> but yea will do
<apachelogger> hm
<Nightrose> apachelogger: doesn't work for the same reason :P
<apachelogger> funnies
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just use remove instead of purge
 * apachelogger is wondering where that error is coming from though
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> narf!
<Nightrose> doesn't work either
 * Nightrose kicks it in the back
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> sudo dpgk -r quassel-core
<apachelogger> *dpkg even
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> no dice
<Nightrose> still the same
<apachelogger> what did you do to that package? :P
<Nightrose> hehe nothing!
<apachelogger> there was no report about anything like that ever
<apachelogger> letz do the quickndirty solution
<Nightrose> well that is 2 days old or so
<Nightrose> maybe 1
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ there should be a file called quassel-core.postrm or similar
<apachelogger> Nightrose: remove that file
<apachelogger> then you should be good to g
<apachelogger> o
<Nightrose> ok
 * apachelogger doesn't know why you are missing the user though
<Nightrose> i see quassel is not installed
<Nightrose> just the core and client
<Nightrose> is that a problem?
<apachelogger> depends
<apachelogger> quassel is the monolothic build
<apachelogger> -client only contains the client component
<apachelogger> and -core only the core component
<apachelogger> so the latter 2 only make sense if you have a server to run the core on
<Nightrose> which i do ;-)
<Nightrose> i'll install the quassel package and see if it does anything good
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you only need the client
<apachelogger> the core will run on the server
<Nightrose> i know
<apachelogger> no need to install quassel then :P
<apachelogger> it's nothing but the core and client combined in one binary
<Nightrose> hmm
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok i deleted that and the prerm file and it worked
<Nightrose> after that i tried reinstalling the core for fun and it says it still doesn't have the user
<Nightrose> so i wonder what package should create that user
<Nightrose> or if i should
<apachelogger> core should
<Nightrose> doesn't seem to do that here
<apachelogger> doesn't make sense
<apachelogger> I didn't change that stuff in jaunty
<apachelogger> so it is exaclty what is to be found in intrepid
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I did a quassel 0.3.1 package with jaunty sources for intrepid, works very good so far
<neversfelde> should I do some testing too?
<The_ManU_212> hi i know here isnt a supportchannel but im a bit confudes, i have hardy installed and i use mostly adept (this kde tool), but when it ahs a problem, server not respondin i use apt-get on konsole to get more info and to install the reast. my question now is, is it ok to use both together or shouldnt i?
<The_ManU_212> i heard that i shouldnt mix apt-get and aptitude but that was it
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: rather use aptitude as an alternative to adept, i would personally say; aptitude is in most cases better at calculating dependencies ... but in general it is not "harmful" mixing them
<The_ManU_212> a|wen: how can it calculate better?
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: I have no idea of the inner workings :) ... but aptitude has a more advanced dependency calculator and handles very complex cases better than apt-get
<The_ManU_212> a|wen: i also heard that aptitude uses it's own package list and that can be bad
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: it is only in regards to the hold an unhold commands AFAIK ... just refrain from using those
<a|wen> (or at least adept get "confused" when using those, but it should respect the hold)
<The_ManU_212> a|wen: so if apt-get is worse than aptitude why is it still "installed"?
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: it is the part of the base system as i can see; and to me it sounds sensible enough as you need a minimal package manager, and that is what apt-get is
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: and in fact aptitude depends on apt as it uses some of it's features ;)
<The_ManU_212> ok a|wen thx but i didnt get that with better in calculating dependencies, every prorgam has only one lets say kind of dependcies you can't choose between python 2.4 and 2.5 so what makes it "better" in calculating, cause if it installs less packages as needed i would use aptitude
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: there is more to dependencies than depends; packages can provide, replace and conflict each other ... trust me, there is more than meets the eye at first
<The_ManU_212> a|wen: ok so it would make sense to change from adept/apt-get to aptitude?
<a|wen> The_ManU_212: adept should pretty much match aptitude ... so it would make sense to change from adept/apt-get to adept/aptitude
<The_ManU_212> ok thx
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-25
<birnisson> hi, maybe a faq but are there going to be kde 4.2 beta packages?
<Arby> birnisson: yes, we're working on them now
<birnisson> Arby: awesome, thanks! looking forward to them
<a|wen> Arby: where are they going to be put; PPA or -backports ?
<Arby> a|wen: ppa I think but not sure, and possibly jaunty only
<Arby> JontheEchidna is coordinating
<seele> ergh.. akregator is eating my rss
<JontheEchidna> 4.2 beta2 packages are going in to Jaunty first
<JontheEchidna> and then into the kubuntu-experimental PPA as time allows
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: okay, thx ... did you sort out your libmsn problem?
<JontheEchidna> that's not really a problem, just a piece of software that needs packaging
<JontheEchidna> probably no way we're going to have it available by tomorrow so kopete'll go msn-less for a bit
<JontheEchidna> I claim the "zomg it is teh alphaz" excuse :P
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: if it's going into a PPA anyway, why not grab http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/l/libmsn/ ?
<JontheEchidna> ooh
<a|wen> it has been through a few iterations on the debian-mentors list and looks pretty sane
<JontheEchidna> less work for me :D
<JontheEchidna> debian++
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: not less work, just more time for kde packaging :P :)
<JontheEchidna> ha, right you are
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: and there is even a good chance it get's into unstable for us to sync at our pleasure when we'll need it "in the real archive"
<JontheEchidna> lool: you will be glad to hear that kdesdk 4.1.80 builds fine :-)
<JontheEchidna> hopefully we can upload tomorrow
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: you wanted libmsn for jaunty, right?
<JontheEchidna> ya
 * a|wen just finetunes the one from debian mentors
<JontheEchidna> <3
<JontheEchidna> That way we only have to worry about syncing it/getting an MIR for it before the next alpha
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: yeah ... one easy and one a bit harder
<JontheEchidna> I've gotten a package MIR'd before. It was a small self-contained plasmoid though :P
<a|wen> got one of my package that i maintain in debian MIR'd as well ... but don't know how it happened :)
 * NCommander has written MIRs
<NCommander> They aren't hard
<NCommander> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: couldn't find library libiris_ksirk.so.2 needed by debian/ksirk/usr/games/ksirk (its RPATH is '').
<NCommander> ARGH
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: for your pleasure http://awen.dk/packages/libmsn/
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<a|wen> my pleasure
 * a|wen will hit bed now ... see you all tomorrow
<jjesse> anyone having problems installing jaunty alpha1?
 * JontheEchidna didn't even try installing it
<DreadKnight> i have a huge problem
<DreadKnight> when i am tring to open something in gimp it just dissappears / crashes
<DreadKnight> http://pastebin.com/m26780397
<DreadKnight> that's my error log
<metellius> is there a daily trunk kde snapshot repository available somewhere? I have things in ark that I need to align together with the rest of 4.2, but my poor little laptop doesn't like compiling for several hours.
<ScottK-laptop> metellius: I think project Neon builds nightlys for KDE.
<metellius> thanks, I'll check it out
<yuriy> anybody else still on kde4 on hardy?
<yuriy> i'm getting most of the config modules missing in konqueror
<yuriy> apt-file gives me konqueror-kde4: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kcm_css.so
<yuriy> but I don't have that file
<yuriy> as an example of the above
<yuriy> but apt-file can't pull info from ppa
<Nightrose> yuriy: my eeepc is on hardy still - want me to check something?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: a big bisou for your computer | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> neversfelde: official backport should arrive in intrepid-backports soon
<lool> JontheEchidna: thanks for the note!
<TekkieFreak> bbl
<nixternal> rgreening: I see you are my roommate :)
<rgreening> nixternal: \o/
<rgreening> :P
<yuriy> Nightrose: yeah could you see if all the settings in konqueror are there?
<yuriy> if you're on 4.1
<rgreening> yuiry: remember a while back, we talked about KlamAv and porting to KDE4?
<yuriy> vaguely
<rgreening> yuriy: I was wondering if it instead made sense to write a python front-end instead?
<yuriy> dunno, I don't recall saying I'd do it, maybe I said I'd help a little if someone else was working on it?
<rgreening> yuriy: that was to help me :)
<yuriy> ah
<Nightrose> yuriy: 4.1.3 should be on the eeepc - let me boot it
<cbr> will we see the 4.2 beta soon?
<Nightrose> yuriy: looks ok here
<ScottK> cbr: Yes (for Jaunty first).
<cbr> when?
<cbr> i'm just anxious :)
<ScottK> When it's done, which should be soonish.
<ScottK> rgreening: Fundamentally klamav needs porting and upstream doesn't seem to have a lot of time for klamav.  It'd be cool if someone here got interested, but I don't think something pythonish would solve the problem.
<yuriy> oh why not?
<ScottK> I guess if you want to re-implement the whole thing in Python, it would.
<yuriy> Nightrose: actually, I only have 4.1.2 here.. is 4.1.3 not in the same repo?
<yuriy> and apt-cache and aptitude show me different versions @_@
<rgreening> ScottK: that's what I was thinking, a new app in python that could superceed KlamAv... Not sure which would be easier for me to implement at this time.
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "The Stars (AC Slater remix)" by Moby
<ScottK> rgreening: It'd be pretty complex as klamav supports on-access file scanning using the dazuko kernel modules.  I've got that patched out of the Debian/Ubuntu packages as getting those modules into one of our kernels is 'non-trivial'.
<ScottK> If it was going to be a true replacement, it'd have to do that.
<ScottK> Currently klamav is pretty widely packaged and distros pass clamav integration patches around a lot.
<apachelogger> ScottK: shouldn't that kernel stuff be a lot easier with dkms?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably for someone who understood anything about the kernel.
<apachelogger> :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> porting is not trivial to someone who doesn't a) understand the app inside and out and 2) who is not familiar with all the nuances/differences between 3.x and 4.x. That sort of why I though a ground up approach might actually be easier for me. However, I may take another stab at what it would take to port. I had started the work on porting and got stuck... haven't had a chance to veer back to it.
<apachelogger> there is tons of documentation on KDE 3 => KDE 4 and Qt 3 => Qt 4
<ScottK> OK.  Maybe if you can get to a certain point, then we can ask questions upstream.
<apachelogger> also using git it should be fairly easly to not break everything at once ;-)
<ScottK> We keep the KDE CDBS stuff in kde4libs, right?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kde4.mk is in cdbs itself
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> OK.
<manchicken> bobesponja: Nice handle :)
<bobesponja> manchicken: thanks
<devilsadvocate> Intrepid Ibex is amazing. Really, Kubuntu and Xubuntu. I admit I was a bit worried after Hardy, but trying out Intrepid made my day. Thank you all for the great work.
<ScottK> devilsadvocate: Thanks.  Glad to hear it.
<devilsadvocate> considering how whenever i say something here its to bitch about something, i felt i should come over and say that
<manchicken> Heh, that's funny.
<manchicken> Does the latest NM support openvpn?
<^seelenn^> nixternal: ping
<^seelenn^> jjesse: ping
<jjesse> ^seelenn^ pong
<^seelenn^> I've put up a mock up of help:/kubuntu/index.html - go to http://www.testsite.webmonkeydesigns.co.uk
<^seelenn^> Obviously open it up in Konqueror and let me know what you think
<^seelenn^> None of the links work by the way
<jjesse> will do, looks good in firefox
<jjesse> ^seelenn^: in konquror on my dell mini (1000*600) it runs together
<jjesse> but looks decent
<jjesse> don't have a bigger screen right now
<jjesse> in firefox on my vista laptop it looks great
<^seelenn^> I could fix making it more suitable for smaller screens
<jjesse> that shouldn't be the primary use case though
<^seelenn^> true
<ScottK> So if all Launchpad translations have to be BSD licensed, how do we pull in upstream translations from GPL projects?
<jjesse> i don't think we do?
<JontheEchidna> ^seelenn^: the KDE logo looks very KDE3
<JontheEchidna> other than that it looks great
<^seelenn^> Hi JontheEchidna, thanks for letting me know, know where I can find a good looking one more up to date?
<^seelenn^> I took the images off the current help:/kubuntu so it's got a few out of date images
<JontheEchidna> ^seelenn^: http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/images/4/4b/Kde-128.png
<^seelenn^> thank you muchly
<jjesse> ^seelenn^:  thinking more on the help.kubuntu.org and i really enjoy the look and feel of it.  looks a lot like the help documentation that is installed on the system
<ScottK> jjesse: We don't use the upstream translations at all?
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, invite to bunker please
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> crap
<jjesse> ScottK: i hvae no idea how to respond, but i don't understand the license thing one bit
<jjesse> my comment was mostly sarcastic
<apachelogger> jjesse: the icons make my eyes bleed
<jjesse> apachelogger: on  the help site?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> jjesse: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/index/
<apachelogger> jjesse: also the theme should be mostly identical with the one ryanakca is coming up for the wiki IMHO
<jjesse> refer to ^seelenn^
<jjesse> apachelogger: i agree i know ^seelenn^ did  a mockup only
<apachelogger> the KDE logo really needs to become a kubuntu logo
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> what is really disturbing me is the icon size
<apachelogger> the current one is far too small
 * ^seelenn^ takes some notes
<^seelenn^> thanks for the feedback apachelogger, I'll work on a version 2
<apachelogger> I like the concept, much better organized than the current one
<^seelenn^> apachelogger: mind if I take the icons on the link you posted?
<^seelenn^> and I'll make them bigger to avoid bleeding :)
<jjesse> i like it when apachelogger's eye bleed :)
<apachelogger> ^seelenn^: you might want to run apt-get source kdebase-runtime, somewhere within that source tree you will find the oxygen icon set
<apachelogger> special versions for small sizes and SVGs and stuff
<^seelenn^> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-26
<birnisson> hi, sorry to ask but are there kde 4.2 packages for intrepid?
<ScottK> birnisson: They are planned, but not until release.  We'll have beta packages for Jaunty.  (This is all IIRC).
<stdin> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<stdin> there is ^ that if you really want the latest
<birnisson> nice thanks
<larsivi> hola
<larsivi> I have intrepid installed on my laptop, but normally use a larger external lcd attached to it - with hardy, this was autodiscovered, and kdm/kde was started in the resolution of this external screen
<larsivi> this doesn't happen anymore, but instead it auto-adjusts as I open the screen component in system settings ... what can I do, or where should I report the bug?
<larsivi> gotta run - my son threw up in the kindergarten :(
<ryanakca> I'm merging kiosktool... could someone provide me with a bit of inspiration as to why we have automake1.9 in the build-dep when Debian never has?
<ryanakca> please :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: probably because debian has a buildprep patch, which we don't keep?
<Hobbsee> or at least, don't usually keep
<Hobbsee> we tend to rerun autohell for all the builds, rather than do it as part of updating it, and having a massive patch
<apachelogger> ryanakca: kiosktool should be removed really
<apachelogger> it's only useful for KDE 3 really, and a finished KDE 4 port is not in sight
<larsivi> hmm - any ideas?
<ScottK> larsivi: First, if it worked for you in Hardy, you are extraordinarily lucky.  The Xinerama based dual screen solution we have in Hardy works for almost no one with a modern Xorg.
<larsivi> ScottK: no, not dual screen - I was never able to get that to work (except back before the "new" range of intel drivers)
<ScottK> Ah.  I see.
<larsivi> ScottK: it is just duplicate screens, but with the larger external as the default
<ScottK> Right, even that is problematic.
<larsivi> I set some bios setting at one point to make sure it is enabled at start up
<ScottK> It's a known limitation of xrandr that it only supports rectangular surfaces.  What this means is that both screens have to be at the same resolution.
<larsivi> for dual screen, yes?
<ScottK> I don't think dual/duplicate matters.
<ScottK> I think it's both.
<larsivi> no? it works just fine for me, but I have to open system settings, and open the screen option for it to click into place
<larsivi> the monitor on the laptop shows the upper left corner of the full desktop
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'm not sure then where the bug would be.
<larsivi> it also worked fine in gutsy before hardy, which I installed as a late alpha on the laptop back when the hardware was brander than brand new :)
<larsivi> and whatever was before gutsy on my old laptop :P
<larsivi> anyway, so this is almost the last annoyance left after the intrepid upgrade
<ScottK> In Feisty/Gutsy it all worked pretty well with Xinerama and Xorg, but then Xorg started to change and KDE didn't keep up.
<ScottK> So Hardy has a lot of known problems in this area and the tools for Intrepid are known to be incomplete.
<larsivi> well, I didn't use xinerama back then either, and kde not keeping up wasn't a problem, because the resolution was correct when X started
<larsivi> no, actually, there were some minor issues with feisty if I switched from no external to external, then kicker didn't move as it should (but could be moved manually), but otherwise it worked just fine :)
<larsivi> what was interesting was trying to get dual screen working before xrandr 1.2 - then it actually depended on the make of the monitor :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: kmix.post* are not supposed to be part of debian/
<apachelogger> NCommander: Updated to reflect documentation removal (possibly bug ...) <= either it is a bug or it is not, noting that it might be one doesn't make it any more or less one
<nixternal> ho ho ho, merry nixmas!
<nixternal> oh wait, wrong month
<nixternal> is 4.2 beta getting into intrepid somehow? I have quite a few people asking for it
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: once it gets into Jaunty
<ScottK> nixternal: My recollection is that the plan was for intrepid-backports after release and the Kubuntu experimental PPA before.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^ Is that right?
<nixternal> nice
 * nixternal wants to hack on Kubuntu today, but I have to finish other work first
<JontheEchidna> Correct, 4.2.0 goes in intrepid-backports, beta/prelease in general in kubuntu-experimental
<nixternal> you would think someone would have created an application that will profile your system's apps and then have a way to check them against a) the main distro and b) upstream
<jjesse> nixternal: would love to work on kubuntu stuyff today but will be driving to in laws today
<nixternal> they are up north?
<txwikinger> How far north :D
<nixternal> nowhere near the border :)
<nixternal> I thought one time he said traverse city, but I can't remember who the heck that was
<jjesse> nixternal:  in laws in detroit
<jjesse> livonia
<jjesse> but staying with my brother and sister in law in yspilanti
<txwikinger> Detroit *is* near the border :p
<nixternal> jjesse: ahh, that's right..I remembered sort of from last year :)
<nixternal> jjesse: you should meet up with the michigan loco guys...they are all right in that area
<nixternal> greg-g is one dude you seriously have to meet and hang out with... that jcastro dude, foo him :p
<txwikinger> that reminds me.. I have to e-mail this jcastro dude
<jjesse> yeah i should
<jjesse> but my wife and her family plans all kinds of things to do
 * txwikinger almost went to the Detroit intrepid release party
<jjesse> family football day on thursday morning then turkey time, then friday more things to do
<txwikinger> who are the Lions loosing against on Thursday?
<txwikinger> losing
<txwikinger> All this moving makes me lose focus on the important stuff :)
<jjesse> titans
<jjesse> and it is not blacked out
<jjesse> they sold out just before the deadline
<nixternal> I will pick Detroit to win against the Titans... 37 - 13
<larsivi> what sport is that anyway, handball? :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> futbol americana
<larsivi> ah, chicken football
<nixternal> rugby with pads
<larsivi> *rugby, not football
<nixternal> americans talk a big game, but they are really wimps...they have to wear pads
<larsivi> yeah, even the huge players
<larsivi> I actually have a friend here who's coaching the local team
<larsivi> they're fairly good in norway :P
<nixternal> i remember playing football when I was a kid w/o pads...everyone broke something
<nixternal> mostly collar bones
<nixternal> I think a broken collar bone is without a doubt the most painful bone break one could go through
<larsivi> ah debian packager I know of had to do major surgery on his shoulder after playing real rugby on some higher french level
<txwikinger> well. rugby is a contact sport... football is a collision sport
<txwikinger> How will the Lions get 37 points?  No running game and a QB that throws all kinds of INTs
<larsivi> football is clearly not a collision sport unless you're very bad it - american football is a different matter though
<txwikinger> I talk about american football the other one is called soccer around here :p
<larsivi> txwikinger: yeah, I know you are crazy over there :)
<stdin> txwikinger: don't you think it's strange to call it "football" when one hardy ever uses one's foot? ;)
<txwikinger> stdin: Well.. you don't know the reason?
<stdin> nope
<txwikinger> The posh people play with the foot.. the not so posh take the dirty ball in the hand
<larsivi> eh, so the kicker is posh? and the rest are not?
<txwikinger> well.. the kickers are always outsiders... the can't even properly tackle
<larsivi> heh, I even hear one of the best superbowl kickers ever was norwegian :P
<txwikinger> Danish I believe... Mortensen, right?
<larsivi> no, not him
<txwikinger> He is the Kicker with the most career points
<larsivi> it is some years ago, but his record, whatever it was, lasted for a long time
<txwikinger> The most fun one was a kicker who came from Australian Rules Football
<txwikinger> He was one of the rare ones who could tackle
<larsivi> txwikinger: Jan Stenerud
<txwikinger> larsivi: That must have been long time ago
<larsivi> I said so :)
<txwikinger> 60s?
<larsivi> 60s-80s
<larsivi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Stenerud
<txwikinger> Ah .. with the Chiefs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, is sound working yet?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope :(
<apachelogger> no sense this does make
<Nightrose> indeed
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> hu!
<apachelogger> he
<apachelogger> muhahahahahahahahaha
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you belive in batman?
<Nightrose> definitely
<apachelogger> Nightrose: perfect
 * apachelogger calls bruce and tells him to fix that package
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: your .dev channel got a lot more weird
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> well, check it out
 * Nightrose wasn't around since last evening
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> argh...
<Nightrose> yea
 * Nightrose gets some food
<apachelogger> is it fooding time again?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> cool
<nixternal> mmm food
<Nightrose> hmmm nixternal: got a minute? or are you busy?
<apachelogger> nixternal: btw, are you back in development yet?
<nixternal> Nightrose: yes
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes
<nixternal> world: yes
<nixternal> !yes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes
<Nightrose> nixternal: haha ok - then let's talk in kde-docs
 * nixternal goes there
 * nixternal creates halitosis, the sys iso hal plugin
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Nightrose> Oo
<mib_gnq6ky> hey
<mib_gnq6ky> so are you going to release packages of kde 4.2 beta1 for intrepid?
<mib_gnq6ky> anyone knows there are going to be packages of kde 4.2 beta1 for intrepid?
<mib_gnq6ky> Xand3r: do you know if there are going to be packages of kde 4.2 beta1 for intrepid?
<Nightrose> mib_gnq6ky: there are going to be packages but due to the team being short on packagers currently it will take some time
<Nightrose> and no need to ask 3 times ;-)
<Arby> too late :)
<JontheEchidna> yay!
<Nightrose> meh
<Xand3r> hi Nightrose
<Nightrose> hi Xand3r
<Xand3r> how do you do?
<Nightrose> i love those people...
<Nightrose> pretty good - only downside is hat my openid provider is so slow that i can't log in anywhere
<Nightrose> which is a pita
<bobesponja> you should use a delegate on your own server
<Nightrose> jep - doesn't help me though with the services that have that login already ;-)
<bobesponja> services generally offer to modify your openid
<bobesponja> if not, shame on them :)
<Nightrose> doesn't look like i can do that
<bobesponja> if you tell them you forgot your password
<JontheEchidna> !info indy jaunty
<ubottu> Package indy does not exist in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> !info indi jaunty
<ubottu> indi (source: indi): INDI, instrument neutral distributed interface. In component main, is optional. Version 5:0.5-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1600 kB
<danimo> heya
<danimo> anyone looking for 4.2b1 deb testers?
<danimo> :)
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<Nightrose> danimo: apachelogger and JontheEchidna probably at one point
<Nightrose> though i doubt the packages are ready yet
<JontheEchidna> not ready! don't look! :p
<Nightrose> hihi
<JontheEchidna> things are going a bit slow probably due to Thanksgiving
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: any estimation we can give people who ask?
<JontheEchidna> that's the thing...
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> some modules might not be updated, but hopefully we can upload most of the stuff by tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> could happen today but I wouldn't make plans around that happening
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ok, so how do I ask to get it removed?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: file a bug on LP and then subscribe the mirror admins or <insert LP team> ?
<glade88> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/101706.html :(
<apachelogger> danimo: still gotta take quite some time, we are doing doubled reviewing for this release, so things take a lot longer
<apachelogger> !info kiosktool jaunty
<ubottu> kiosktool (source: kiosktool): tool to configure the KDE kiosk framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 256 kB, installed size 1732 kB
<apachelogger> ryanakca: file a bug report (content is somewhere described in a wiki page) and a get a MOTU to ack it
<apachelogger> the MOTU will then subscribe the archive admins
<ryanakca> seele: What would be a good max-width for the wiki theme?
<seele> probably ~1000 pixels i think?  maybe 1050 max?
<seele> otherwise the text is too hard to read
<jussi01> Who was it that was working on the system settings fglrx bug?
<james_w> hey, would somebody teach me a little about cmake so that I can debug something?
<james_w> tellico fails to build in jaunty as it uses -lkhtml, but that complains about a bunch of missing symbols, all the KJS ones
<manchicken> What do you want to know?
<james_w> tellico doesn't use any KJS ones, so it's not missing a direct link
<james_w> but something should be telling it to -lkjs when doing -lkhtml shouldn't it?
<manchicken> Well I guess then you need to know what's trying to hit up lkjs.
<james_w> libkhtml is
<james_w> bug 298269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298269 in tellico "Please merge tellico 1.3.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298269
 * Hobbsee mutters abotu tellico
 * Hobbsee put that change in svn,but no one ever uploaded it
<manchicken> You're pulling in khtml... that's what's complaining.
<manchicken> Hobbsee!
<manchicken> Howdy.
<Hobbsee> hey manchicken!
 * Hobbsee thought you'd left!
<manchicken> I did for a while.
<manchicken> Kids take a little while to get used to.
<manchicken> And then of course I've all but gone completely mac these days.
<manchicken> Tonio_ told me that I should come around here again and say hi.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> still using gnome, then?
<manchicken> I've been ramping up on my French lately since my wife and I want our kid to be bilingual, so I've been fooling myself into thinking that I could maybe help with some translations or something.  Dunno.
<manchicken> Naw, I haven't run Ubuntu for almost 3 months.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-27
<Hobbsee> erk.  so you've really gone to mac!
 * jdong whistles innocently on that note too...
<manchicken> Yeah.  It's not terrible.  I never thought I would though.
<manchicken> But it's nice to now only be a part-time geek.
<jdong> I know, I thought I'd hate not having to kill/restart pulse, watch flickering movies, have fast user switching bring up green-and-red blinking blocks all over the screen...
<jdong> now I lost my train of thought *ducks*
<manchicken> It's not all bad though jdong.
<jdong> no no, there's things I love deeply about both OSes
<jdong> and I end up booting between them several times a day :)
<manchicken> KDE4 really raised the bar on sexy simplicity and functionality on the desktop.
<manchicken> Also, OSX is still running on a core of Free Software.  It's a really neat way to do Unix.
<jdong> not to mention you can get most of the FOSS you want on OS X.
<manchicken> Oh yeah.
<jdong> it's a pretty normal gcc-toolchain UNIX machine
<manchicken> I just wish that Darwin were actually usable outside of OSX.
<jdong> puredarwin is working on that again.
<jdong> I wanted to give it a shot over thanksgiving.
<manchicken> Yeah, but they've got an awful lot of catch-up.
<manchicken> Especially on the #1 impediment to Free Software: hardware interfaces.
<jdong> absolutely
<jdong> Apple never really released a full bootable stack for 10.5
<manchicken> Have any of you actually put up a visual keyboard and watched it while you're typing?
<manchicken> It's kinda crazy.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Ack, I've gotta go, time to play with my kid.  I'll be back in a few hours.  Later for now.
<james_w> ok, so I've worked out that this is the kde3 khtml, not the kde4 one
<james_w> I can't find any cmake files in the kdelibs4-dev package, do they live elsewhere, or was kde3 not cmake?
<JontheEchidna> kde3 was autotools all the way
<JontheEchidna> cmake was a blessing of kde4
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about for cmake
<kubotu> for cmake that is too late for Intrepid, especially since the rest of 4.2, but my history doesn't go back and check the bzr import if you can remove that pesky windowpreview class and get their bloody nose now
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about thank the
<kubotu> thank the almighty mark shuttleworth for cmake
<james_w> heh
<james_w> so what generates configure.in out of configure.in.in?
<james_w> it's ok, I think I've tracked it down
<ryanakca> seele: thanks
<seele> np
<yuriy> !info digikam-kde4
<ubottu> Package digikam-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<yuriy> what happened to that?
<jussi01> yuriy: is it not still in the members repo?
<jussi01> !info digikam-kde4 kubuntu-members-kde4
<ubottu> Package digikam-kde4 does not exist in kubuntu-members-kde4
<jussi01> maybe not...
<JontheEchidna> So what do you do
<JontheEchidna> if when you update a package suddenly there aren't any files in a specific package?
<JontheEchidna> like if there was a -dev package with like 3 C header files, and then all of that moved to libplasma where it belonged
<JontheEchidna> Would you just leave it be? Maybe make it a binary transitional package to the main package? Remove the binary package completely and set a conflict/replace on it?
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: the betas started depending on kde 4.2 so we removed it from the archives as to not have an old beta in intrepid final
<mcasadevall> JontheEchidna, hola
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna: hi
<jussi01> look out, JontheEchidna is talking tohimself again...
 * JontheEchidna grabs an alcoholic beverage
<JontheEchidna> kubotu chat about an alcoholic beverage
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help chat'
<JontheEchidna> kubotu chat about alcoholic beverage
<kubotu> I can't :(
<JontheEchidna> kubotu chat
<kubotu> I used to have more than just complain on a live CD BEFORE you stumbled upon the debian package gets kicked/replaced
<manchicken> That statement makes little sense...
<manchicken> And I don't think I'm too drunk to read yet.
<JontheEchidna> It's a markov-chain type AI
<manchicken> Though I'm working on solving that problem.
<manchicken> Ah.  That sounds like it's something that I AM too drunk to understand at the moment.
<JontheEchidna> it records everything in the chat, and then chats about it when you tell it to
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> oh dear
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> I need to do Unix.
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> sorry Kookies
<JontheEchidna> Humor may vary(tm)
<manchicken> Hah
<manchicken> Using Unix as a euphemism for excreting waste.... classic.
<NCommander> o_o;
<manchicken> Trop graphique?
<Ashex> what's the planned date for 4.2 in intrepid?
<manchicken> I believe there's already a group with packages on LP for that.
<manchicken> !KDE4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDE4.2
<manchicken> !4.2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4.2
<Ashex> ah, okay
<Ashex> was just curious
<stdin> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<Ashex> Eh, I try to avoid using nightlies on my desktop, too great a potential for issues
<DreadKnight> i never get any new stuff from neon, not sure why
<DreadKnight> i am confused
<Trouble> Ashex, I've got a link somewhere
<Ashex> Trouble, for info on the 4.2 release to supported repos?
<Trouble> Yea. Neon's build of KDE 4.2 beta is alright for looking at 4.2, but it's not ready to replace KDE 4.1.x
<Trouble> There are no applications on the application menu for a start
<Trouble> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099595.0
<Trouble> In short packages for Intrepid will be put in to the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<Trouble> I'm waiting eagerly for the beta to appear in the PPA :)
<Trouble> The Kubuntu devs are pretty speedy
<Trouble> In the past they've released something less than two days are KDE is released
<Trouble> Mostly one day
<Ashex> excellent
<Trouble> Indeed!
<Ashex> I'll just wait a few days then
<Trouble> KDE 4.1 has been pretty rubbish
<Ashex> Yeah, I made some noise on launchpad for awhile
<Trouble> Good man :)
<Ashex> I read up on things and figured I'd wait for at least 4.2 before I started filing bugs
<Trouble> The task bar has been pretty useless for me without multiple row layout
<Ashex> er, filing usability bugs and the like
<Ashex> That's one of my biggest gripes
<Ashex> along with the lack of the "quicklaunch" applet
<Trouble> Yea, so many things missing *sigh*
<Trouble> Still if the KDE team had to get 4.0 and 4.1 out there with missing functionality to gain support then so be it.
<Trouble> Has hopefully resulted in a better product now it's starting to mature a little
<Ashex> my only real concern is that there's been a dangerous amount of blurring of the line between dev ready and user ready
<Trouble> Oh and Kopete doesn't have MSN support in the Neon builds. I'm hoping this is only the Neon build and not the beta in general
<Ashex> I think 4.0 was only really intended for developers so they could move applications to it
<Trouble> Ashex, I agree with you there
<Trouble> Playing a risky game
<Ashex> Kopete has support for msn in stable, so it should be in 4.2.1
<Trouble> You don't think MSN support will be in the final 4.2.0 release?
<Ashex> er, that's what I meant
<Ashex> in my head x.x.1 means beta 1 for some reason
<Trouble> Oh cool
<Trouble> http://mattr.info:8080/blog/2008/11/15/new-msn-plugin-for-kopete/
<Trouble> It will be nice to see Kopete using the latest protocol!
<Ashex> excellent
<Ashex> I need to move back over to kopete
<Ashex> I stopped using it in hardy because of a bug that caused it to crash
<Ashex> which reminds me, I need to close that bug
<Trouble> If he put it in to trunk on the 15th Nov, then I'd expect to see it in the betas, unless there is a problem :(
<Trouble> The trunk was frozen on the 18th Nov
<Trouble> or the 17th
<Ashex> yeah, it should be in
<Trouble> "I have installed them a few hours ago. They work nicely, but you have to bear in mind that Kopete does not have MSN support out of the box because libmsn (on which now it depends for Messenger support) is not packaged yet AFAIK."
<Trouble> Poop :(
<Trouble> Oh well
<Trouble> Just have to be patient ;-)
<Ashex> eh, drop it in /usr/local/lib for now I guess
<Ashex> oh cool, told the system to shutdown. KDE decided to shtudown and leave everything else running
<r0uzic> oh hai
<Nightrose> apachelogger: OMG OMG OMG OMG
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I have sound in NEON!!!!!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: whatever you did: *kiss*
<Tm_T> awww
 * Nightrose sends email to the neon list
 * jussi01 waves
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I told you,
<apachelogger> batman took care of it
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal: you mc people now do micro meetings? :P
<Tonio_> hey all
<Tonio_> apachelogger: what is the status of kde4.2 beta1 packages for kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> WIP
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll have my appartment, and therefore internet connection in 3 weeks, so I can't really work in the meantime
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll be probably a lot more usefull in one month....
<Tonio_> apachelogger: will that be dedicated ppa ? backports ?
<apachelogger> Tonio_: jaunty
<apachelogger> we didn't even start intrepid yet
<apachelogger> but if, when we finished the intrepid packages they are going to appear in the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<Tonio_> oki
<apachelogger> !info openbabel jaunty
<ubottu> openbabel (source: openbabel): Chemical toolbox utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 464 kB
<apachelogger> !info libgps-dev
<apachelogger> !info libgps-dev jaunty
<ubottu> libgps-dev (source: gpsd): C library for communicating with GPS devices (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.37-4 (intrepid), package size 124 kB, installed size 368 kB
<ubottu> libgps-dev (source: gpsd): C library for communicating with GPS devices (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.37-6 (jaunty), package size 125 kB, installed size 368 kB
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a) do we have MIRs for those b) if not, does Arby file them? c) if not, we at least need reports about the missing functionallity
<apachelogger> !info libopenbabel-dev jaunty
<ubottu> libopenbabel-dev (source: openbabel): Chemical toolbox library (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-2 (jaunty), package size 121 kB, installed size 696 kB
<apachelogger> weird that is
<apachelogger> anyone wanna get started with development?
<Hobbsee> of?
<apachelogger> anything
<apachelogger> mostly Kubuntu I guess :P
<Hobbsee> oh
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sure, getting started would be nice (;)
<apachelogger> I keep telling that to myself
<Tm_T> I gave up here already
 * apachelogger is wondering if vorian will ever come back
<apachelogger> hm, back in the days I spent my time adding crappy software to the archives
<apachelogger> now I am spending it removing crappy software
 * jussi01 huggles apachelogger
<jussi01> apachelogger: VistaUser wants to get started with development...
<VistaUser> yah
<JontheEchidna> Any motus around that can ack bug 301083?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301083 in plasmoid-lancelot "Request for removal from archive (plasmoid-lancelot)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301083
<JontheEchidna> ...unless apachelogger has already done so, lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna explain VistaUser how to get started with development :P
<apachelogger> kaider-kde4 => kdesdk (move dummy package + file package removal request
<VistaUser> huh lol
<apachelogger> hm, probably sounds easier than it is
<VistaUser> maybe
<JontheEchidna> VistaUser: So, you want to get started with development
<VistaUser> yah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: getting started towards that particular task
<apachelogger> gettinga  dummy package, adding it to kdesdk filing a package removal request
<VistaUser> never did it before but always had an intrest in how lines of letters and numbers can make a prog
<JontheEchidna> What we do here is take KDE or KDE-related software and make sure that our users get it in the best way possible
<VistaUser> oo
<VistaUser> sounds cool
<JontheEchidna> yup
<JontheEchidna> To do that we take the source code that the various developers distribute
<VistaUser> oo kk
<JontheEchidna> And add instructions to the source that we call "packaging"
<VistaUser> kk
<apachelogger> also known as mindraping
<JontheEchidna> This packaging tells us how the program is to be built, installed, and divided into binary packages
<VistaUser> so u take a source code and u just add to it ?
<JontheEchidna> Well, you don't add to it willy-nilly
<VistaUser> lol
<JontheEchidna> In most cases the work has been done for us
<VistaUser> k
<JontheEchidna> by previous developers
<VistaUser> ok
<JontheEchidna> But sometimes our packaging has bugs in it
<VistaUser> how do u get rid of bugs?
<hunger> VistaUser: Ubuntu is mostly distributing and packaging, not *that* much development. They do fix the occassional bug, etc. but they tend to not write the software in the first place (with exceptions).
 * JontheEchidna treis to find the list of junior jobs
<VistaUser> ooo
<JontheEchidna> VistaUser: It depends on the bug
<VistaUser> ok
 * JontheEchidna tries to find a good easy one
<VistaUser> lol
<JontheEchidna> But yeah, mainly we fix packaging bugs, update software packaging for new versions of software
<JontheEchidna> And we also create packaging for new software not yet in *buntu
<VistaUser> oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I just posted you a junior job :P
<VistaUser> thats cool vut i dont know python that well
<apachelogger> the really cool people use ruby anyway
<JontheEchidna> lol
<VistaUser> is it harder to learn then python lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so what is up with kaider-kde4?
<apachelogger> it is a transitional package
<apachelogger> or rather... it is a source package creating _only_ a transitional package to lokalize
<apachelogger> so the transitional package should be moved to kdesdk
<JontheEchidna> it is in kdesdk according to apt-cache show
<apachelogger> and then the kaider-kde4 source should be kicked out of the archives
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then we just need a package removal request
<JontheEchidna> ok
<VistaUser> idk what u guys talking about but it sounds intresting lol
<JontheEchidna> VistaUser: in KDE4 a localization program called "kaider" got it's name changed to "lokalize"
<VistaUser> ooooo
<VistaUser> okie dokie
<VistaUser> some say KDE4 is to buggy
<JontheEchidna> This isn't a bug so much as just routine maintenence
<VistaUser> ooo
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, for KDE 4.0 it was released on its own, as kaider-kde4
<VistaUser> can u guys fix?
<JontheEchidna> but then its name got changed to lokalize in KDE 4.1
<VistaUser> ooo
<JontheEchidna> so we still have the source for the old kaider-kde4 lying around in the archives
<VistaUser> ok
<JontheEchidna> What we need to do is to tell the archive admins to delete the old source package
<VistaUser> i am bgoing to try and create my own bot
<JontheEchidna> By filing a request for removal bug report
<VistaUser> oo
<JontheEchidna> Here is one I filed for a plasmoid that used to have its own separate package but now is part of kdeplasma-addons: bug 301083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301083 in plasmoid-lancelot "Request for removal from archive (plasmoid-lancelot)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301083
<VistaUser> oo
<JontheEchidna> You would file a similar report, with the reason being that kaider was renamed lokalize and put inside the kdesdk KDE module
<VistaUser> and that shouldnt have happened?
<JontheEchidna> what shouldn't had happened?
<JontheEchidna> *have
<VistaUser> kaider being put in the kdesdk KDE module
<JontheEchidna> Oh, it's perfectly fine for software to change its name and move around
<VistaUser> ooo kk
<JontheEchidna> The bug tracker is just a formal way for us to tell the archive admins to remove the source package
<VistaUser> ooo ok
<VistaUser> what type of ubuntu or linux or w/e u guys running
<apachelogger> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
 * vvinet snicker
<VistaUser> lol
<VistaUser> What type of ubuntu or linux "you" guys running
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu of course?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<VistaUser> ok
<VistaUser> i am trying to try out all of the ubuntus out there and see which fits me best
<vvinet> What are YOU running, VistaUser?
<VistaUser> ubuntu
<hunger> VistaUser: That is a strange question to ask in a channel reserved for kubuntu developers.
<VistaUser> lol i know i am tryintg to get drivers and stuff for kubuntu
<VistaUser> cause i had a hard time with ubuntu seeing if drivers are compatible with kubuntu
<vvinet> o_O
<JontheEchidna> The drivers are exactly the same
<VistaUser> o really lol
<JontheEchidna> yes
<VistaUser> i guess i can upgrade
<hunger> VistaUser: The difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is in one package (plus its dependencies). The base and thus the drivers needed is identical.
<VistaUser> oo kk
<JontheEchidna> VistaUser: for other ways you can help Kubuntu (not necessarily through packaging, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingKubuntu
<VistaUser> i learned alot today just by switching OS
<hunger> VistaUser: So if you want to try kubuntu: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" and then change the desktop environment to start in the login screen.
<VistaUser> thats all i have to do
<vvinet> too simple? :)
<VistaUser> kind of
<VistaUser> i thought i had to burn an ISO
<VistaUser> brb i am going to upgrade lol
<VistaUser> this is the first time i stayed up passed my bedtime
<hunger> VistaUser: kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, etc. all share the same base with more or less bells and whistles added. So you can even have all of them installed at the same time and switch between them.
<VistaUser> like partitioning the hard drive?
<VistaUser> or install all and go between them
<VistaUser> what is default display manager??? gdm or kdm
<seaLne> you choose
<VistaUser> oo kk
<seaLne> gdm is from gnome kdm from kde but they do the same thing
<VistaUser> oo kk
<VistaUser> k i am guessing i have to restart after i move to kbuntu?
<JontheEchidna> nah, just log out and choose KDE as your session type
<VistaUser> crtl + alt + backspace?
<seaLne> just select logout normally
<VistaUser> brb
<VistaUser> oo ok lol
<VistaUser> ok am i in right channel
<r0uzic> when is available kde 4.2 beta1 for intrepid?
<hunger> r0uzic: So far it is not fully available for jaunty:-(
<r0uzic> hunger: any beta? :(
<hunger> r0uzic: I think the beta is partially available. Only kdelibs/kdepimlibs/kdebase afaict though.
<hunger> at least the kdeutils and stuff still are based on kde 4.1.x in my aptitude.
<r0uzic> oks, thanks hunger
<VistaUser> hunger
<VistaUser> anyone there that can help me install KDE4.1
<hunger> VistaUser: If you are on intrepid then I already gave you all the commands needed.
<VistaUser> really
<VistaUser> even to get to KDE
<hunger> VistaUser: Log out, check for menu/setup or similar buttons on the login screen and select session type KDE there.
<VistaUser> ooo
<VistaUser> ok ty
<VistaUser> i didnt know thats what i was supposed to do
<VistaUser> i thought i can just log in
<hunger> VistaUser: You can "switch user" with the system menu in grome.
<VistaUser> kk
<hunger> VistaUser: That should give you a new login prompt without logging out.
<VistaUser> ok
<hunger> VistaUser: But that is actually a topic more suited for the non-developer channel:-)
<VistaUser> lol\
<VistaUser> i know u guys inly ones active
<VistaUser> i should go to bed its 5 in the morning
<JontheEchidna> !info libspeex-dev
<ubottu> libspeex-dev (source: speex): The Speex codec library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2~beta4-2 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Tm_T> apachelogger: 'oi!
<rgreening> Sime: you around?
<rgreening> anyone know how to add contextmenu items to a KSystemTrayIcon in pykde/pyqt? I can't seem to get it figured out
<apachelogger> Tm_T: oh?
<apachelogger> rgreening: take a look at power-manager-guidance I'd do
<rgreening> apachelogger: ok, I'll have a peek...
<rgreening> apachelogger: thanks. that example helped a lot.
<hunger> What is up with the kde 4.2 beta update for jaunty? Did it get stuck?
<nixternal> apachelogger: we have meetings every wednesday
<apachelogger> nixternal: where are these meetings hold?
<apachelogger> hunger: very slow progress
<nixternal> apachelogger: on IRC now...we used to do them on Skype
<apachelogger> oh dear... how open :P
<nixternal> you get the raw log when it is over :p
<Sime> is there a fix anywhere for the evil "corrupt icons in the plasma system tray" bug?
<JontheEchidna> Sime: supposedly it's fixed in KDE 4.2, otherwise you can switch virtual terminals
<Nightrose> works like a charm here in neon
<Nightrose> so should be fine in trunk
<Sime> and on intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> the vt-switch trick is the only workaround
<Sime> vt-switch has no effect here.
<Sime> my desktop machine works fine.
<Sime> the aspire 1 doesn't.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> is the whole icon corrupted or just the background?
<a|wen> got the same here (intrepid + 4.1.3) ... background corrupted, and vt-switch doesn't change anything
<Tm_T> apachelogger: gethotnewstuff works or not work in neon-kde?
<apachelogger> dunno
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ok, then I'd say "no"
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I will be awaiting your problem analysis then :P
<Tm_T> 1741.52 < natschil> Half-Left : I have kde 4.2 beta from the neon repos for ubuntu, but the get hot new stuff feature doesn't work
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I live in trunk, so cannot say about neon
<apachelogger> Tm_T: well, knowing what could cause the nonworking would already be a lot
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I cannot say (:)
<Tm_T> 1745.55 < natschil> it has never worked with neon before, but I thought that it had been disabled or something, but now with beta it still doesn't work, so Im slowly suspecting something is wrong
<Tm_T> I'm only a messenger
<Nightrose> Tm_T: same here
<Tm_T> heh
<apachelogger> well, someone gotta do an investigation
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i am fixing parley for you right now ;-)
<Nightrose> recompiling currently
<Nightrose> to see if everything is ok
<Sime> JontheEchidna: all of the icons are corrupt. (random bits of other images etc)
<Riddell> Sime: I don't think there's anything can be done about it, Plasma people blame it all on X (probably fairly)
<Riddell> and it just depends on your X drivers and if X is in a good or bad mood that day
<Sime> it is kind of a showstopper here.
<Sime> we can't change the plasma visual to plain RGB or something?
<Riddell> not in 4.1 as far as I know
<JontheEchidna> Plasma shouldn't use argb visuals if desktop effects are off
<apachelogger> Nightrose++
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> waaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<apachelogger> 4.2 got a pacman clone
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> hooray \o/
<apachelogger> and a robots clone!
<apachelogger> now all that is left is space invaders ;-)
<bastian_> hi
<OculusAquilae> how are kde 4.2 beta 1 packages going?
<apachelogger> 4.2 beta1?
<apachelogger> is it time already?
<OculusAquilae> apachelogger: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-beta1.php
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: oh wells, it's not of any use anyway
<OculusAquilae> apachelogger: ???
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Nightrose please explain me
 * Nightrose isn't sure she can ;-)
<apachelogger> ah nevermind then
<Nightrose> OculusAquilae: it will take some time
<Nightrose> we are short on packagers currently
 * apachelogger hands Nightrose a cookie
<Nightrose> people being on holiday and all
<Nightrose> but it is being worked on
<OculusAquilae> hm
 * Nightrose munches the cookie
 * Nightrose goes back to making parley rock ;-)
 * apachelogger compiles something so it looks like he is busy and starts reading the newspaper
<Nightrose> *lol*
<apachelogger> I come to think that carsten's idea of a plasmoid that is showing fake compile messages might make sense after all
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: you can join the development squad if you want ... you certainly would get earlier access to the packages
<apachelogger> plus you can help move the freedesktop forward
<OculusAquilae> apachelogger: if I had time to do so, I would
<apachelogger> zeit muss man sich nehmen
<OculusAquilae> but studying, christmas and a terminal-server installation at a school takes all my time. additionally I would like to complete die Keep port
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I really think bug 280610 should be forwarded to the trolls :P
<apachelogger> eh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280610 in qt4-x11 "What's This (help) box has garbage border" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280610
<apachelogger> nokias
<apachelogger> now that sounds lame...
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: keep port?
<OculusAquilae> apachelogger: the backup thing
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> OculusAquilae: can you make it more timemachine-like as well? ;-)
<OculusAquilae> I would be happy to get everything working first, then I will think of new features
<OculusAquilae> but I'll look at it
<OculusAquilae> apachelogger: but it would be interesting
<apachelogger> *nod*
<OculusAquilae> technically an equivalent backend like keep
<OculusAquilae> would be very cool
 * Sime is trying to get 8.10 running smoothly on the wife's Acer One.
 * Sime feels like he has fallen out of the bug tree and hit every branch on the way down...
<Sime> suspend seems to work out of the box though. :-D
<nixternal> what are the damn chances that I buy the 1 core 2 quad that does not have virtualization support...this sucks
<nixternal> thankfully my lappy has virtualization support
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-28
<nixternal> uploaded kde-style-skulpture to debian and will hopefully one day soon sync it to jaunty
<hunger_t> What is up with the kde 4.2 beta update for jaunty? Did it get stuck?
<danimo> hey, somebody pinged me?
 * Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> so who wants to do a SRU fix to unmangle kde* on lpia?
<Hobbsee> ah, there's already a bug.  cool
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger runs through the channel screaming
<apachelogger> the networkmanager plasmoid stuff thingy is connecting to wireless
<apachelogger> with authentification that is
<Hobbsee> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs everyone and starts crying
 * Nightrose looks suspiciously and hugs apachelogger back
<Nightrose> need cookies or a captain?
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger hand cookies to captain sebas
<Nightrose> haha
 * apachelogger starts updating bindings
 * sebas notes that he really wants those cookies
 * Nightrose ponders bringing some to FFM
<Hobbsee> are they choc chip?
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: there are others?
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: they always are
<Hobbsee> \o/
 * Hobbsee confiscates them all, and waves the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!™ around
<Nightrose> ohnoes....
 * Hobbsee munches happily
<Nightrose> meanie!
<Hobbsee> all gone :P
<Hobbsee> the cookie monster came :P
<Nightrose> *dob*
<Nightrose> *sob* even
<apachelogger> dub remix
<apachelogger> so, I could upload KDE one-by-one and break jaunty, or I could upload KDE all at once and break jaunty until everything is built, or I upload to a ppa and break the systems of those who are using the ppa + jaunty
<apachelogger> alternately I could not upload at all because beta2 tagging is in 2 weeks anyway :P
<Nightrose> nonono please upload
<Nightrose> and those using ppa and jaunty should know that things will break(TM)
<apachelogger> hm, everyone goes vacationing and I have to do all the work -.-
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<Trouble> apachelogger, all the work, and all the credit ;-)
<ryanakca> hehe
<hunger> apachelogger: Please go ahead and break my system by uploading new KDE debs:-)
<hunger> apachelogger: I feel strange with a older kde on my jaunty box than on the intrepid one:-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe^
<hunger> And I don't have to build KDE by myself then to break my box. That is a huge timesaver for me.
<apachelogger> first I gotta check out sebas' monster sized cursor
<sebas> I'm running dualscreen, that helps me not losing it all the time :)
<apachelogger> sebas: isn't that what the kwin stars are for? ;-)
<sebas> yeah, but having them enabled all the time (ductape!?!) defeats their purpose
<sebas> I've only been using this cursor for two days now, and I figured it'd be useful for the screencast
<sebas> Going out now
<apachelogger> the stars remind me of cartoons
<apachelogger> big cursor => big mouse => rat = no good
<hunger> What are those stars for by the way?
<apachelogger> finding your mouse, though I think that usecase is made up and it's really just a PoC ;-)
<apachelogger> _Sime: any thoughts about http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/77749/
<ryanakca> XP has the same thing... except they don't have stars...
<hunger> Wow, Sebas glasses must be really thick then... needing those stars with such a *huge* mouse pointer:-)
 * apachelogger rofls
<apachelogger> using such a big theme is just awesome
<apachelogger> feels awesome
<apachelogger> looks awesome
<apachelogger> it's just awesome
<hunger> Yeap, it makes the screencast almost understandable, even when viewed in the browser.
<apachelogger> I really don't get why pykde fails
<apachelogger> hunger: 4.1.80 might take longer
<apachelogger> without bindings built I can't build workspace, whichout that I can't build utils, sdk, plasma-addons...
<hunger> apachelogger: Longer than what?
<apachelogger> than tonightish
<hunger> apachelogger: That is OK.
<hunger> apachelogger: As long as I can see a silver lining on the horizon:-)
<hunger> I wouldn't have asked if the current mix of 4.1.73 and 4.1.2 was a bit more stable.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: toys is the quality I would exepct from any package
<apachelogger> hunger: in theory the mix should have made things easier
<apachelogger> didn't quite work out
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I believe that one just needed build-dep version bumps
<JontheEchidna> luckily for NCommander :P
<apachelogger> yeah, still I didn't have to do anything, so I like the quality :P
<hunger> apachelogger: Well, ping me if you need someone to test stuff or so. I don't mind breaking my system too much and usually know how to fix it again.
<apachelogger> hunger: okies :)
<_Sime> apachelogger: the lastest version PyQt and SIP will most likely fix that problem.
<apachelogger> I thought you would say that :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^
<apachelogger> wanna give it a shot?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Weren't you looking at a python-qt4 merge earlier or something?
<JontheEchidna> python-qt4 is at 4.4.3, so that should be ok
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sip4-qt3
<apachelogger> noooo
<JontheEchidna> Apparently ScottK merged with 4.7.9
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is qt3?
 * JontheEchidna couldn't find anything for qt4
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anyway, pyqt4 got an update recently
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sip4-qt3 produces python-sip4 which python-qt4 deps on
<apachelogger> yeah, wrong source package name ...\o/ for that
<JontheEchidna> poorly named source packages ftl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/news/pyqt-444
 * Nightrose cries
<Nightrose> apachelogger: eagles is back...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I saw
<manchicken> Who is "eagles"?
<Nightrose> someone who is excellent at stealing people's time
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> On purpose or out of ignorance?
 * Nightrose isn't sure but assumes ignorance
<manchicken> I'm gonna try to figure out how to do some translations today.
<JontheEchidna> eagles took like 4 hours to do a 5 minute package fix
<JontheEchidna> with constant guidance
 * JontheEchidna pbuilds pyqt 4.4.4
<manchicken> Sounds like me when I first started...
<Nightrose> manchicken: only that he started about 100 times
<Nightrose> :(
 * danimo should focus, too. he has like 3-4 things to do and can't finish a single one
<rgreening> _Sime: ping
<_Sime> rgreening: hi
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, pyqt4 4.4.4 fails in the first patch
<rgreening> _Sime: hey. I have a q for you.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 4 hours?
<apachelogger> IIRC it were 2-3 days
<apachelogger> each at least 6 hours works
<apachelogger> -s
<JontheEchidna> you would probably know better
<_Sime> rgreening: well let me have it.
<rgreening> _Sime: I have a pyKDE4 app, which needs admin rights. I run it via kdesudo. However, doing this, breaks KHelpMenu as it isn't running a full KDE session. I was wondering, is there a proper or semi-good way to make this work? I'd prefer if the KHelpMenu would run stuff as the user (i.e. url and e-mail links).
<apachelogger> rgreening: why is the whole app running with admin rights anyway?
<apachelogger> I would assume it aggregates a list of changes and applies them once
<rgreening> apachelogger: It's a front-end to a firewall app and changes occur as added.
<apachelogger> must be a gnome firewall
<rgreening> ufw is a python fw
<rgreening> which talks to iptables/netfilter
<apachelogger> it shouldn't be necessary to run any gui app with sudo
<apachelogger> certain tasks maybe, not the GUI though
<rgreening> apachelogger: I need admin to read the config, write the config and add/remove rules
<apachelogger> rgreening: that is always weird
<apachelogger> what is ufw doing then?
<rgreening> apachelogger, _Sime: so the question becomes, what's the best/correct way to do this?
<rgreening> apachelogger: ufw talks direct to netfilter/iptables in the kernel to provide real time filter rules
<_Sime> rgreening: that's not really a python specific question. Anyway, which version of KDE should this work on?
<apachelogger> yeah but how does your app relate to ufw if you are minupulating the config yourself?
<rgreening> _Sime: I'm using pyKDE4
<rgreening> apachelogger: I was planning on making calls to ufw
<rgreening> _Sime: so, KDE4
 * apachelogger finds the approach of ufw very weird
<rgreening> apachelogger: not really
<_Sime> KDE 4.2 might have better support for policykit.
<apachelogger> <3 policykit
<_Sime> that is the modern way of doing this kind of thing.
<rgreening> apachelogger: I could defer sudo to everytime I need to apply/remove a rule, but that potentially means the user has to enter their password multiple times
<apachelogger> rgreening: sudo got caching
<rgreening> apachelogger: can you set the session timeout for the duration of the app?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that doesn't matter because every su call we have is in fact a sudo call and leads to caching
<apachelogger> rgreening: the GUI should only be talking to ufw eitherway, and to do that you shouldn't need an advanced permission set at all
<apachelogger> ufw should handle permission
<rgreening> apachelogger: ufw requires admin to run
<apachelogger> ufw is a daemon I guess?
<rgreening> ufw us called with some su
<rgreening> no, it's an app
<apachelogger> I give up that concept is clearly not apachelogger proof
<rgreening> e.g.: ufw allow 21/tcp
<apachelogger> Oo
<rgreening> sudo ufw allow 21/tcp
<apachelogger> rgreening: that thing must have a lib
<rgreening> it has a lot of python files
<rgreening> but none appear to be modules
<rgreening> _Sime: any suggestions on how to run an app as a user but maybe attach some kpart (or similar) in it run as another user?
<JontheEchidna> yay, I fixed the patch
<JontheEchidna> any  python file can be impoted as a module, right?
<_Sime> rgreening: kparts run in-process.
<_Sime> I guess so.
<_Sime> rgreening: does the gnome version of ufw use policykit?
<rgreening> _Sime: no, it needs to be called with sudo (or similar)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rgreening: how do you call your app exactly?
<apachelogger> call/start
<rgreening> kdesudo app
 * JontheEchidna out for half an hour-ish
<apachelogger> rgreening: that might in fact not preserve your environment settings
<rgreening> no, and if I run it with -E, kde pukes
<rgreening> sry, that was with sudo -E I had tried
<apachelogger> sudo is not made for that kind of stuff
<apachelogger> the whole design is not made for that kind of stuff
 * apachelogger wanders of mumbling about the superior design of linux... running apps as different user...
<rgreening> it'd be nice if ufw was setuid to admin
<rgreening> setgid I mean
<rgreening> _Sime: no suggestions
<rgreening> besides policykit
<_Sime> rgreening: not really,
 * rgreening crys
<rgreening> apachelogger, _Sime: I think for now (until I come up with something better), I'll run as normal user, make calls to ufw with kdesudo, and hopefully the caching will be sufficient.
<rgreening> apachelogger: does kdesudo reset the cache timer each time make a subsequent call to kdesudo?
<apachelogger> rgreening: I think so
<manchicken> Is there a doc on how to set up a translation environment, and begin doing translations?  For that matter, is there anything that needs translations?
<manchicken> allee_: Long time no see.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: finally getting around to kiosktool, rational is that it's KDE3 and there is no KDE4 version in sight?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: exactly
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<ryanakca> apachelogger: bug 303193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303193 in kiosktool "Please remove kiosktool from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303193
<apachelogger> Reverse Depends:
<apachelogger>   education-desktop-kde
<apachelogger>   desktop-profiles
<apachelogger> ryanakca: the former needs to be updated to KDE 4 as a matter of fact
<apachelogger> it recommends kiosktool right now
<apachelogger> the latter suggests it
<apachelogger> ryanakca: please report bugs against those thingies to get the recommends/suggests fixed
 * apachelogger can't ACK otherwise :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how is pyqt coming along?
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<manchicken> Hey Tonio_.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: btw, you shouldn't subscribe ubuntu-archive
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Ooops. I based myself on another remove bug :)
<manchicken> Is it even possible to localize things like default text on the notes plasmoid?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you would need a developer ack who then subscribes ubuntu-archive
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ah, ok. I'll file the other two bugs and then feel like ack'ing it?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: well, they need fixing, nothing to ack there, I can confirm them if you want ;-)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: is it worth filing a bug report for those two, or can I just give you a debdiff?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: file a bug, I am to tired to upload today
<ryanakca> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> ryanakca: education-desktop-kde needs much more work than just dropping the kiosktool
<manchicken> Holy crap VMWare Fusion is sweet.
<nixternal> hola, como estas
 * ryanakca waves to nixternal 
 * nixternal checks the status of his Debian packages
<nixternal> I was hoping to sync the KDE packages, but I can't because they still use the CDBS stuff in their packages
 * ryanakca wonders what's wrong with CDBS
<nixternal> they still use debian/cdbs/
<ryanakca> ah
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: compiling away
<_Sime> mmmm.... turning off the EXA greedy option in xorg.conf improves the system tray icon situation a lot!
<DreadKnight> aren't people bragging about kde4.2 backport already? xD
<nixternal> apachelogger: any hints on a debian/watch file for packages on kde-look.org?
<nixternal> the package I am working on, the watch file will not work with the developers website because the directory the packages are in are 403
<apachelogger> nixternal: just not possible
<nixternal> didn't think so
<apachelogger> nixternal: eitherway it is not worth the effort
<apachelogger> they should just change their system to something we can interact with in a sensible way
<JontheEchidna> pyqt4 is up to QtOpenGL bindings
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pyqt4 4.4.4 coming your way
<nixternal> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde-style-skulpture
 * yuriy is hating the gnome bluetooth applet
<manchicken> Man, vmware is neat, but not working terribly well today.
<manchicken> I don't know why it is having such a hard time getting the resolution proper.  KDE looks right, but everything else seems VERY small...
<manchicken> And KDM doesn't seem to want to play well with the same resolution of everything else
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-29
<jussi01> does anyone know which ppa has the right click actions for kde4 in it? apachelogger gave it to me a while back, but now I cant remember which it was...
<jussi01> ie. the untar here, untar to folder etc...
<jussi01> or are those packages now in intrepid
<jussi01> ?
 * jussi01 sighs and remembers most of Kubuntu devel is in Europe...
<claydoh> jussi01: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/samrog131/ubuntu intrepid main
<jussi01> claydoh: thanks a million :D
<claydoh> :)
<ScottK-laptop> Anyone who perhaps feels like looking into why the python-qt4 in Debian Experimental FTBFS on mv: cannot stat `debian/python-qt4-dbg/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/PyQt4/phonon.so': No such file or directory, please be my guest.
<ScottK-laptop> The package builds on Debian.
<ScottK-laptop> It even builds on Debian when built against our phonon package.
<ScottK-laptop> The current difference between our python-central and the one in Debian is pretty trivial.
<ScottK-laptop> So it's not python-qt4, it's not phonon, it's not python-central.
 * ScottK-laptop needs to get to sleep, so I'd appreciate it if someone else could figure out what I'm missing.
<ScottK-laptop> Good night all.
<manchicken> I don't remember, does Konversation have a spellchecker built in?
<jussi01> we dont have python2.4 in ubuntu anymore, do we?
<jussi01> manchicken: I *think* so
<manchicken> jussi01: As soon as we remove py2.4 we'll find like 15K things using it.
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<jussi01> NCommander: he is likely still asleep
<jussi01> manchicken: lol, ok... I thought it was removed, but then, Im high on morphine, so I probably think a lot of things...
<manchicken> Hah!
<jussi01> manchicken: legal, prescribed morphine of course :D
<manchicken> Of course.
<nixternal> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde-style-skulpture
<nixternal> *cough*
 * Hobbsee watches nixternal cough up a furball.
<nixternal> eww
<Hobbsee> yes, ewww!
<apachelogger> bug #303204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303204 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Skulpture style for KDE 4" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303204
<apachelogger> nixternal: did you try compiling it against KDE trunk?
<apachelogger> bug #296135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296135 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasmoid-adjustable-clock" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296135
<nixternal> apachelogger: it works with trunk...I am using it with trunk
<apachelogger> nixternal: yeah, already tested, I only found some minor flaws
<nixternal> apachelogger: why is kde4-style still preferred?
<nixternal> since we don't have kde3 anymore
<apachelogger> because we still have kde-style- hanging around, which should be removed anyway, and all the others for KDE 4 are still kde4-style
<apachelogger> also we should discuss this with debian-kde
<apachelogger> maybe they want to use kde4-style *shrug*
<nixternal> they didn't say anything about it..I will check though
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pling
<apachelogger> nixternal: go with kde-style then
<nixternal> apachelogger: kde-style-skulpture is what deb-kde recs
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> nixternal: but please drop a mail to the list about kicking the non kde4 packages out of the archives
<nixternal> I will do that
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> ScottK: pling
<apachelogger> no one got time for poor ol'apachelogger :(
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Plong
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you do a list-missing on your python-qt4 merge?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: No.  It wasn't a merge is was just trying to build the Debian package straight (it should be a sync as they've incorporated all are changes).
<ScottK-laptop> are/our
<apachelogger> ScottK: nevermind, somehow there is a bug in the list-missing stuff
 * apachelogger prepares python-qt 4.4.4 for upload
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Did you get it to build?
 * ScottK-laptop is curious what you had to do.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: we need to update to 4.4.4 for kde4bindings to build
 * apachelogger thinks there is a word order issue
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: OK.  Did you see the note I left yesterday about it failing for me?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: builds just fine here
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: got a buildlog?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Not the whole thing.
<nixternal> apachelogger: updated the pkg on revu...thanks for catching that copyright thing..I have notified upstream on that as well
<ScottK-laptop> mv: cannot stat `debian/python-qt4-dbg/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/PyQt4/phonon.so': No such file or directory was the error
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: that file is not mentioned anywhere in my buildlog
<apachelogger> funnies
<apachelogger> ScottK: what phonon version did you compile against?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: JontheEchidna only updated the package but didn't merge/sync with debian
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: IIRC I built it both against the Debian package and our package, but maybe I didn't.
<ScottK-laptop> phonon that it.
<ScottK-laptop> it/is
<ScottK-laptop> I thought he did merge.
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK-laptop> Well that'd be a problem then.
<apachelogger> the not being a merge or that you did try with a merge?
<ScottK-laptop> Not being a merge.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: how so?
<ScottK-laptop> There's a new binary in python-qt4 from Debian that needs the updated Phonon stuff from Debian.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: we can merge later
<apachelogger> for no python-qt4 just prevents any progress on KDE 4.1.80
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: The build-dep on phonon in pyhton-qt4 is on the latest Debian phonon revision.
<apachelogger> didn't we merge that already?
 * apachelogger is getting confused
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Then you'll need to drop the new phonon binary from python-qt4.
<ScottK-laptop> I thought you just told me he didn't merge phonon.
<apachelogger> he didn't merge python-qt4
<ScottK-laptop> Ah.
<apachelogger> phonon was merged along the other KDE stuff
<ScottK-laptop> If you can get the Debian python-qt4 stuff to build, then I'd say just ask for a sync.
<ScottK-laptop> There aren't any outstanding Ubuntu changes.
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> again that python compile bloat
<apachelogger> -.-
 * ScottK-laptop is under the weather today, so probably not processing well.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: debian depends python (>= 2.5)... is that good?
 * apachelogger is getting lost in windows
<ScottK-laptop> Urgh.
<astromme> Is there a reason why I can't join #kde-cafe in Quassel? It doesn'
<astromme> *doesn't show up in the channel list either
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Are you looking at  python-elementtree | python (>= 2.5) ?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> astromme: maybe you have been banned? :P
<ScottK-laptop> That's fine as python-elementtree is in python2.5
<astromme> apachelogger: O.O would I have recieved some sort of notification for that? Also, would that prevent it from showing up in the channel list?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<astromme> apachelogger: Aha! "405 #kde-cafe You can't join that many channels
<apachelogger> sensible
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: I am testbuilding and get someone to sync
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: Great.  Good luck.  Maybe something else was out of sync that's been fixed now.
<apachelogger> nixternal: you should ask an archive admin whether a copy of GPL2 is necessary, before uploading
<apachelogger> nixternal: ACKing
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger and nixternal: I full copy of $LICENSE is required.  If it's clear what the author intended the license to be, you can repack the tarball to add it.
<apachelogger> ScottK-laptop: the source is GPL3+, except for one file which is GPL2+ (and got a different copyright holder for that matter)
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: If it's 2+ you can distribute it all as GPL3 then and you only need that, but you ought to say that in debian/copyright.
 * ScottK-laptop heads out for a bit.  See you all later.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: plong\
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please try toget python-qt4 from debian experimental to compile with our phonon ... apparently we need to apply some change to phonon so pyqt can compile the phonon stuff
<apachelogger> suppose the same phonon change is in experimental
<apachelogger> I will finish reviewing against your 4.4.4 meanwhile, hoping that you can get our phonon and debian's python-qt4 to compile ;-)
<JontheEchidna> A merge might be wise, seeing as they know their 01_configure better than I do :P
<JontheEchidna> *their 01_configure.dpatch
 * JontheEchidna downloads
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if we can get our phonon package ot support building of python-phonon we are actually able to sync python-qt4
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we have a higher version than debian so we can't sync
 * JontheEchidna is hoping the higher version isn't causing the problems
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we _merge_ something from debian's phonon into our own
<apachelogger> inr oder to make _debians_ python-qt4 compile with _our_ _merged_ phonon
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. sync python not phonon
<apachelogger> so that we can sync _debians_ python-qt4 into _our_ archives and have phonton bindings for python ;-)
<apachelogger> phonton
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> jeez, I should be watching less star trek
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we have already merged with the latest debian version of phonon
<JontheEchidna> unless....
<JontheEchidna> remaining changes:
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, start investigating either there is something in our phonon packaging that differs from debian while it should not, or python-qt4 is just not compatible with phonon trunk
<JontheEchidna> - Do not use phonon-libraryPaths.patch, applied upstream
<JontheEchidna> it might have been applied to the 4.2 branch, but not the 4.3 branch
<apachelogger> good thinking
<JontheEchidna> especially since the change was made after tagging
 * JontheEchidna tests new phonon
<JontheEchidna> *testbuilds
<yuriy> wow system-config-printer certainly still needs some work
<JontheEchidna> frack
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the patch doesn't apply
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> and looking at it the patch is only supposed to make phonon find its backends
<JontheEchidna> we are boned
<JontheEchidna> diff -Nru phonon-4.2.0/debian/libphonon-dev.links phonon-4.2.80+svn887720a/debian/libphonon-dev.links
<JontheEchidna> --- phonon-4.2.0/debian/libphonon-dev.links	2008-11-29 15:21:15.000000000 -0500
<JontheEchidna> +++ phonon-4.2.80+svn887720a/debian/libphonon-dev.links	1969-12-31 19:00:00.000000000 -0500
<JontheEchidna> @@ -1,2 +0,0 @@
<JontheEchidna> -usr/include/phonon usr/include/qt4/phonon
<JontheEchidna> -usr/include/phonon/phonon usr/include/phonon/Phonon
<JontheEchidna> why did that file disappear?
 * JontheEchidna can't find any reason why it was removed or not added during a merge in teh changelogz
<JontheEchidna> back it goes
<JontheEchidna> Improper merge on my part, tsk
<JontheEchidna> on the plus side this means that apps wanting Qt phonon should compile now :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, ScottK, ScottK-laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/78137/
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> I am watching borg cubes explode right now!
<apachelogger> lolz
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is all that was missing?
<apachelogger> hm, bug in my language engine
<JontheEchidna> yes, I checked the diff between us and debian and that was the only change not caused by our newer upstream version or lack of cdbs
<apachelogger> well, letz see how that changes things
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have debs at hand?
<JontheEchidna> nein, I have not testbuilt it
<apachelogger> oh my god! what unresponsible behaviour that is!
 * apachelogger aborts the current approach of getting bindings in line and pbuilds phonon
<JontheEchidna> if phonon fails due to my changes I will eat my shorts :P
<apachelogger> funnies
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: this dood shares your love of unstable mail clients: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2008/11/29/cross-platform-mail-reading/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not only that, we also share names and the interest for accessibility ;-)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> borg
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it worked \o/
 * apachelogger dances through the channel
<ryanakca> Should /usr/share/kde4/apps/pykde4/pykdeuic4.py be executable?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: \o/
<nixternal> anyone try out the daily cd images for kubuntu?
<ScottK2> apachelogger: Did you upload JontheEchidna's phonon fix?
<ScottK2> Nevermind.  I see it.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-30
 * ScottK2 is testbuilding the python-qt4 now with the updated phonon.
<Lex79> ScottK2: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-kde-tools/+bug/303468
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 303468 in pkg-kde-tools "pkg-kde-tools failed to install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ScottK-laptop> It builds, so now to requestsync
<manchicken> So is there anything that needs doing?  I've got some time (for once) to actually do something.
<manchicken> I've gotta rebuild my dev environment on this VM, but I should be done soon.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: Need Bug #303598 done so we can get binding updated (it'll need bin New too).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303598 in python-qt4 "Please sync python-qt4 4.4.2-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303598
<ScottK-laptop> manchicken: I think getting the 4.2 beta uploaded is currently blocked on python-qt4.
<ScottK-laptop> Not sure what else needs doing.
<manchicken> K.
<manchicken> I've been trying to find either some coding or translation tasks to do.
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Now python-qt4 is sync'ed.  Just need to wait for it to build and then get it through binary New.
<ScottK-laptop> Based on previous builds it'll be at least another 4 hours before it finishes building on armel.
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: If it's more than 4 hours from now bin New of python-qt4 would be handy.
<ScottK-laptop> Or if someone else wants to find an archive admin ...
 * ScottK-laptop isn't waiting up.
<ScottK-laptop> Good night all.
<jussi01> nini ScottK-laptop
<smarter> heya
<jussi01> hello smarter!
<smarter> hi jussi01
 * smarter has converted his partitions to ext4 (:
<erythrocyte> hi, can someone tell me if the new Powerdevil app has anything to do with Power Policy Manager from Intel and if it doesn't, are there plans to integrate it somehow into Kubuntu? Intel's PPM website is at http://lesswatts.org/projects/power-policy/
<seele> ugh.. came home to 2 crashed kde4 boxes
<Riddell> guten tag
<Riddell> I've made it to the Kubuntu Stuttgart office
 * seele waves at Riddell 
<nixternal> Riddell: rock on!
<nixternal> one more week and I will be taking off to Mt. View...
 * nixternal stomach gets upset just thinking about flying
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please bin New python-qt4.
<ScottK> It's blocking kde4bindings.
<nixternal> Riddell: also, could you remove the kde-style-skulpture package from new? :)
<seele> nixternal: i hate flying too :(
<Riddell> python-qt4-phonon?  that works with the KDE libphonon?
 * Tm_T has done flying only with help of older brothers
 * nixternal has done flying only with the help of alcohol
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<Riddell> nixternal: remove as in accept or remove as in reject?
<nixternal> reject
<nixternal> I am getting it into debian first and then will merge it in
<Riddell> nixternal: rejected
<nixternal> thank you sir!
<Riddell> I'm glad to hear nixternal, seele and Tm_T are so heavily guilt riden at the polution caused by their aeroplane flights :)
<nixternal> Riddell: of course :)
<nixternal> I could start riding my bike...see you next month!
<Riddell> the Kubuntu Stuttgart office does excellent mulled wine
<Tm_T> Riddell: never even touched an aeroplane, son (;
<Tm_T> Riddell: help aka throwing
<Tm_T> I have never been outside Finland
<cbr> really?
<Tm_T> really
<cbr> wow
<cbr> i must invite you to visit us in estonia then :p
<Tm_T> not counting wars, though
<cbr> wars?
<Tm_T> long story from way back in time
<cbr> like the winter war or smth? :D
<Tm_T> no, before that one, I wasn't in frontline at that time
<cbr> what are you? 90? :D
<nixternal> hahahahhahaha
<Tm_T> cbr: CV says 113 years
<cbr> ic
<cbr> i hope you're not a bot or smth
<Tm_T> nixternal: hi son
<cbr> cuz mr turing would be happy in that case
<Tm_T> cbr: no, I'm no machine
<Tm_T> you hu-mans are silly
<Riddell> don't tell anyone but I think our Kubuntu Council German representative is sleeping with the Stuttgart office manager!
<Tm_T> Riddell: sleeping with as in "they are having a nap in office couch" ?
<Riddell> they have a bed in the office!
<Tm_T> ummm, ok, sounds nice
<Tm_T> Riddell: when we have that in our local office too?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> the Kubuntu Edinburgh office has three beds
 * ryanakca grins at the french in the topic
<ryanakca> Is there anything else I need to do for bug 303193? I did the oops of subscribing the archive admins instead of having a core-dev do it... I provided the debdiffs to fix the packages that depend / suggest it in their respective bugs...
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/303193/+text)
<nixternal> the Kubuntu Chicago office has...ummm...a floor!
<seele> it would be nice to get all the council members together at some point
<seele> there always seems to be someone missing during uds
<jjesse> the kubuntu chicago office?
<ryanakca> jjesse: I'm guessing it's located at nixternal.homeaddress :)
<jjesse> lol
<smarter> ryanakca: you speak French?
<Riddell> ryanakca: for bug 303193 where did you attach patches?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303193 in kiosktool "Please remove kiosktool from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303193
 * smarter thought it was being ported to KDE4
<Riddell> smarter: no sign of anyone doing that yet
<smarter> shame
<Riddell> it probably needs rewritten in many places
<smarter> Riddell: how was your journey to France? (:
<Riddell> smarter: tres bien thanks, Avignon was very pretty http://jriddell.org/photos/bompton-avignon.jpg
<smarter> nice view
<smarter> I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 on my dad's PC and noted that libksane0 was not installed by default, thus preventing scanning(e.g. using Kolourpaint)
<smarter> (just wanted to say that before going to bed and forgetting ;))
<smarter> 'night
<ryanakca> Riddell: no, I attached the patches to fix the depend/suggests to bug 303195
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303195 in debian-edu "Please remove kiosktool from recommends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303195
<ryanakca> Riddell: Looks like I forgot about desktop-profiles. Did you want me to stick the debdiff for it in a new bug, or just attach it to the kiosktools one?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I don't mind, anywhere they won't get forgotten about :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*, well, if you have time to sort it out now, I could stick it in my public_html, otherwise I'll report a new bug under desktop-profiles
<FireRabbit> is anyone here familiar with the kde4bindings package? I'm curious why this is completely different from what's in debian, and also where the source repo for the package is.
<jussi01> argh!!! stupid gwenview. can anyone else use picture plugins in gwenview?
<JontheEchidna> Any motus about that could look at bug 277480?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277480 in mplayerthumbs "mplayerthumbs 0.5b only works with KDE3" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277480
<Riddell> FireRabbit: hi
<Riddell> FireRabbit: it's different because I did it first in Kubuntu, then Debian packaged it differently and when I tried to get the Debian working a couple of weeks ago I couldn't get the C# bindings working
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: looking at it now
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: btw, should I go for an SRU (current one doesn't work with current dolphin or konq) or a backport (new major version)?
<JontheEchidna> and thanks :)
<nixternal> I would have to say yes to that
 * nixternal goes and eats
<nixternal> bbiaf
<JontheEchidna> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-23
<DarkwingDuck> ZncVT7hB
<DarkwingDuck> NNDIUEkkdk877akjdn
<DarkwingDuck> dang kids
<claydoh> DarkwingDuck: well your kids spell better than my cat and my puppy :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> My one year old LOVES my keyboard
<claydoh> start 'em early , I wonder if they have typing in preschool yet?
<nixternal> heh, not around here they don't
<DarkwingDuck> My four year old has his own computer.
<nixternal> but I am impressed by how quick kids can pick up typing
<DarkwingDuck> with ubuntu :D
<nixternal> my daughter learned herself by the time she was 5
<nixternal> though then she was using Slackware :)
<claydoh> mine would too, if I had ever had any
<nixternal> lol
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<nixternal> kids are fun until they are born :p
<DarkwingDuck> his computer runs xfce
<claydoh> my dogs, tho very smart, just don't get computers at all
<nixternal> my dog will pee on my computer if it weren't lifted
<DarkwingDuck> that you know of...
<nixternal> I kept wondering why my shit would break, open it up and there was a puddle of dog pee in it
<DarkwingDuck> claydoh's dog is a NSA hacker <G>
<nixternal> ok...need a little break from the computer, then I have some wiki stuff to do and some emails, plus more doc work
<claydoh> wouldn't surprise me, my wife can teach our dogs pretty complex stuff actually
<nixternal> I really need to put Lucid on my netbook and head upstairs to bed with it...much more comfortable working there :)
<DarkwingDuck> ya I'm about to go clean
<DarkwingDuck> I should prolly DL lucid
 * claydoh needs to get arch off his second laptop, and learn how to write code sometime
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: where do I find it at?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Typo in http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu/about/C/kde4gnome.html , 'has to many features' should be 'has too many features'
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh mighty dbus master, is there a difference between the session bus and the system bus?
<JontheEchidna> or just funky naming schemes on the binding's part?
<JontheEchidna> nevermind, I'll just read the docs like a good coder
<tsimpson> JontheEchidna: they are just the two "common" buses, the system bus typically is for system-wide stuff (like HAL and network manager) and there is only once instance, while the session bus is per-user
<JontheEchidna> interesting, thanks.
 * JontheEchidna is porting the restricted install dbus bits from update-notifier-kde to C++
<JontheEchidna> Man, I just need to keep a simple QObject-based class skeleton file handy.
 * tsimpson has "mkinclude" to do that
<tsimpson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325776/
<tsimpson> I just run "mkinclude somefile.h -t QtCore"
<JontheEchidna> neat
<tsimpson> saves valuable seconds :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone know where I get pull Lucid from?
 * logipunk apologises for having gone missing for the past week.
 * logipunk wonders if anyone else has turned up with the desire to help with marketing and promotion.
<ScottK> logipunk: I don't think so, but I've been at the Ubuntu Developer Summit so I may have missed it.
<ScottK> logipunk: I know there was some discussion of revamping the web site.  You ought to talk to ryanakca about that.
<logipunk> ScottK: Will do. Thanks.
<logipunk> On a lighter note, does anyone else read the Wheel of Time series?
<daskreech> Who run kubuntuguide.org ?
<daskreech> runs
<shtylman> wow...ive never heard of that
<daskreech> I've just started noticing stuff that I think may be releated to the Qt 4.6 bugs
<daskreech> shtylman: I know I"m really thinking we should promote them more
<shtylman> yea... could be good... seems like we could just have wiki pages for most of it
<shtylman> I guess people like that it is all in one place...
<shtylman> its a really good guide
<shtylman> for new users
<shtylman> hell...even for common stuff I do that I forget
<shtylman> we should probly buy or get kubuntu.com to point to kubuntu.org
<daskreech> Yeah we should promote them more :)
<daskreech> does canonical own kubuntu.org ?
<daskreech> Nightrose: ping
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: ping
<DarkwingDuck-Net> nixternal: okay... strange. It connects just fine on my netbook. This is crazy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am not sure it is a good idea to port that without working out a more sensible design first
<Nightrose> daskreech: pong
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/466935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 466935 in linux "No Video Output in Karmic with ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500" [Undecided,Triaged]
<ghostcube> guys i need anyone can confirm this
<ghostcube> this is gettinsg stupid now
<ghostcube> i need my webcam for work
<ghostcube> and this damn karmic thing doesnt want to do its work with my cam
<jussi01> Nightrose: rock on! :D
<Nightrose> jussi01: :D
<jussi01> Nightrose: btw, are you going to akademy?
<Nightrose> i hope so
 * jussi01 is also attempting to make it...
<Nightrose> i missed the last one and regretted it horribly
<Tm_T> jussi01: is too far away this time?
<jussi01> Tm_T: huh?
<Tm_T> jussi01: you're not saying "I'm there!" (;
<Tm_T> "do, there is no try" or what it was anyway
 * Tm_T hides
<amichair> if a bug in lp is dependent on an upstream bug that was fixed but not yet synced/merged, what status (or other bug parameters) should it have?
<Riddell> depends on the upstream policy for that
<Riddell> but the launchpad answer would be fix committed
<jussi01> should it not be fix commited in lp when it hits our archive?
<Tm_T> fix released yes when there's package available to users
<jussi01> oh
<Tm_T> or that's how I would think it
<jussi01> ok then
<Riddell> well it should be linked to the upstream bug for the upstream status
<amichair> case in point: https://launchpad.net/bugs/133937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133937 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with error " 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 27-28"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<amichair> how do I link it to upstream?
<Riddell> Also affects project -> software-properties
<Riddell> assuming you have the powars to do that
<amichair> so fix committed means someone, somewhere commited it, and fix released means it's commited in our trunk?
<Riddell> fix released for an ubuntu package would mean it's in the archive
<Riddell> fix committed means someone, somewhere commited it
<Tm_T> yeah
<amichair> also affects? to debian? (see last comment in bug report)
<amichair> also what's 'the archive'?
<Tm_T> amichair: ubuntu repositories I believe
<amichair> does it know to change status to 'fix committed' automatically when the debian report is 'fixed'?
<amichair> and I still don't see how I link it to the debian report :-/
<amichair> it's not true to say this bug 'also affects' gnupg in debian... it's caused by it, not the other way around
<amichair> ok
<amichair> did I set it up correctly?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: design of the GUI or dbus spec?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: regarding the bug u asked about yesterday and the short chat above, can u take a look and see the bug report looks ok? something seems off...
<JontheEchidna> In this case Debian is downstream from us
<JontheEchidna> and I personally wouldn't mark it fix committed until the fix is committed to the official software-properties branch
<amichair> JontheEchidna: riddell said above that fix commited means it was commited by someone somewhre (e.g. upstream)
<JontheEchidna> wait, that debian bug is a gnupg bug, not a software-properties bug
<amichair> JontheEchidna: exactly
<amichair> and why doesn't it recognize it? the link does work
<JontheEchidna> so then you wouldn't involve software-properties in the bug tracker at all
<JontheEchidna> you would need to change it from software-properties to gnupg in Launchpad
<amichair> but the reported bug is in sp, and it's root cause is gnupg. but it's sp that crashes.
<amichair> it's a dependency of sorts
<amichair> not a 1:1 bug mapping
<JontheEchidna> Oh, in that case you'd do "also affects distro", then mark it as also affecting gnupg in Ubuntu
<amichair> instead of the gnupg in debian?
<amichair> or in addition?
<JontheEchidna> both, I'd say
<JontheEchidna> So we can track upstream/Debian for gnupg and track it downstream here as well
<amichair> ok, added it
<amichair> any idea why the debbugs one sais the bug doesn't exist, even though it links to it?
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok, now what should the status be for the 3 affects sections?
<amichair> oh wait, why did it also add an extra intrepid there?
<JontheEchidna> um, dunno. You could close that one as invalid
<JontheEchidna> I'd put in progress for software-properties (Ubuntu)
 * amichair is all confused with this bug tracker
<JontheEchidna> Fix committed for gnupg (Ubuntu)
<JontheEchidna> then the upstream bug watcher for gnupg (Debian) should take care of itself
<amichair> and sp? fix committed?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<amichair> ok, does it look right now?
<JontheEchidna> well, that's really just semantics :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, whoop. wrong chan
<JontheEchidna> looks good, I'll just invalidate the intrepid task here...
<amichair> I'm sure it took less time to fix the darn bug[ger] :-)
<JontheEchidna> (one popped up for software-properties)
<amichair> the one for sp was there before, maybe it used to be real
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe
<JontheEchidna> but it's definitely not fixed in intrepid, so. ;-)
<amichair> and once it picks up the debian report it will automatically change that one to fix committed?
<Riddell> ooh, markey and Mamarok had a release party with real pizza!
<amichair> mmmmmm....pizza......
<JontheEchidna> amichair: well, it's already marked fix committed for gnupg in Ubuntu since a fix was committed and released in debian
<JontheEchidna> somebody just has to merge gnupg from Debian, then they can close the bug for gnupg in debian/changelog
<amichair> JontheEchidna: just a general question - it syncs the status automatically from upstreams?
<JontheEchidna> for the gnupg (Debian) task, yes.
<JontheEchidna> but not instantly. It does take a bit of time for the upstream bug watcher to update the status
<amichair> ok then.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks a bunch for ur time and explanations...
<JontheEchidna> it should show up as fix released in a day or so
<JontheEchidna> oh, no problem. It is a bit confusing, looking back at it. :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'm at the question-asking stage equivalent of a 5 year old :-)
<JontheEchidna> I think we can blame a lot of this on the Launchpad UI, which is the popular thing to do. :P
<amichair> I actually like it
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw reagarding youtube-dl, the syncrequest didn't work, it said it can't find it in sid (even though I saw it listed in website)
<JontheEchidna> well, in general the ajaxy goodness is awesome, but there are definite design issues in some places
<ScottK> I think most of the people that don't like it are long time users who liked older versions better.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm "requestsync --lp -d sid youtube-dl lucid" seems to be working for me
<amichair> JontheEchidna: well it didn't for me yesterday :-)
<JontheEchidna> if it doesn't work for you today I could take care of it if you'd like
<amichair> E: 'youtube-dl' doesn't appear to exist in Debian 'sid'
<JontheEchidna> strangeish
<amichair> oh wait, with --lp it gives me a different error, something about credentials. but still a bug.
<JontheEchidna> I think --lp looks for a firefox cookie to find out who you are on launchpad, or at least it did so in the past
<JontheEchidna> I use it because the normal email method won't work for me for some reason
<amichair> well that first error msg is a problem in any case... dunno what that's about
<markey> oh yes, the pizza was great
<markey> Frutti di Mare, in fact
<markey> nomnomnom
<amichair> JontheEchidna: well I just downloaded it directly from homepage, it's just a single py file with no depends. there are 2 bugs open about this in lp, so someone will hopefully pick them up for the LTS.
<JontheEchidna> I'll just file the sync request now so that it gets on the archive admin's radar
<amichair> JontheEchidna: k, thanks
<JontheEchidna> bug 487104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487104 in youtube-dl "Sync youtube-dl 2009.09.13-1 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487104
<amichair> JontheEchidna: u the dude, dude!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: both
<apachelogger> also, if dbus at all
<apachelogger> ...
 * apachelogger needs to go find something to eat
<JontheEchidna> ok, cool. Right now we're quite flexible in regards to changing the dbus interface.
<JontheEchidna> The ui too
<JontheEchidna> If we could do away with the "let's keep a list of packages in update-notifier-kde" approach that would be great.
<JontheEchidna> If the app could pass a qstringlist of all the packages we should check for, I think that would be better
<JontheEchidna> instead of just passing one package, then we see what category it's in, then offer all packages in $CATGEGORY
<seele> ooh.. hmm
<seele> i got a notification from kpackagekit saying i got updates
<seele> but i dont see an icon on the toolbar to click and start the update
<JontheEchidna> hmm, doing away with the u-n-k list would mean we'd want a third argument to determine whether to present it as a multimedia package or a semantic desktop package
<JontheEchidna> seele: the notification should have a button on it to launch the updates process
<JontheEchidna> well, unless you're using Ayatana notifications, in which case you have to start KPK manually :(
<seele> JontheEchidna: i
<seele> m using ayatana, heh
<JontheEchidna> heh, yep. that explains it
<seele> this is a problem, is ayatana supposed to launch kpk?
<Tm_T> seele: busy?
<Riddell> seele: with ayatana you have to launch kpackagekit yourself
 * txwikinger is back at work
<seele> Riddell: that is stupid
<seele> first off, "what is kpackagekit"
<seele> second, the message inst in the MI queue anymore
<seele> third, kpackagekit isnt in the kickoff menui
<seele> so tell me how we expect people to update?
<Riddell> seele: as the most notable case of a notification benefiting from actions, it's the main reason why people argue against ayatana
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop turned it into a dialogue box
<JontheEchidna> KPackageKit shows up in System for me in Kickoff
<seele> how is gnome handling updates? launching the update automatically?
<seele> JontheEchidna: oh ho, youre right. i missed it when i was looking for it
 * amichair thinks kpackagekit and systemsettings should both be top-level easiest-to-find in K menu
<JontheEchidna> anyways, the user has to hunt to find KPackageKit
<seele> but it still requires people to remember the name, and the reminder is gone because the queue is cleared
<ghostcube> hmmm are you discussing update notify oO
<ghostcube> its a bit strange in new kde to say it political correct
<ScottK> We're dropping the ayatana notification patches for Lucid anyway
<Riddell> kpackagekit needs usability love, we all know that
<seele> ScottK: i didnt hear, that is good to know
<seele> Riddell: is the dev still active? i thought the problem was we didnt have anyone who could do anything very complicated
<ScottK> agateau is going to do it in a separate package for Universe if he has time.
<amichair> is kpackagekit self maintained or upstream?
<Riddell> seele meet dantti
<Riddell> amichair: dantti is upstream
<Riddell> the main advantage of it for us is that it isn't self maintained
<ghostcube> why isnt synaptic posted to qt
<ghostcube> so there is synaptic gnome and kde ?
<ghostcube> its still one of the best in the wild
<ghostcube> ported not posted
<seele> dantti: *wave*
<amichair> Riddell: when software-props is bug free, maybe I can migrate upstream
<dantti> what's up :P
<Riddell> amichair: I assumed you were working with the upstream branch, I think there is only an upstream branch
<amichair> Riddell: dunno... iirc we already discussed the duplicity of sp. but what I meant is that I can look into kpackagekit if it needs help.
<Riddell> main problem with doing any kpackagekit work currently is we're a release behind due to no policykit-1 for KDE
<Riddell> but there's plenty stuff I think could be tidied up in it, e.g. installing software uses about three dialogues all of which are too complex when it should just be a single progress bar dialogue plus policykit auth one
<Riddell> but it needs a usability spod talking to dantti about really :)
<dantti> Riddell: i removed that useless dialog to review the transaction
<dantti> but it won't be released till i finish the o.f.pk session interface...
<Riddell> dantti: what's that? (o.f.pk session interface)
<dantti> Riddell: org.freedesktop.PackageKit DBus interface
<dantti> which allows 3rd party applications to do things without coding a new KPK
<Riddell> ah hah
<dantti> like installPackages('foo,bar') and KPK does all the magic..
<Riddell> seele: this may interest you https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidAyatanaIntegration
<dantti> Riddell: select behavior on the package list has some new ideas but i didn't had time to code yet..
<Riddell> dantti: you're a busy guy :)
<Riddell> rgreening: home ok?  jetlag not too bad?
<dantti> Riddell: hehe, yes, I'll be even busier next month when the babies comes...
<Riddell> !
<Riddell> babies?
<dantti> Riddell: btw seems like colin didn't like my last idea (dunno why) and they drafted a new idea far more complex.. :P
<dantti> Riddell: yup... a couple (a boy and a girl)
<Tm_T> dantti: whoppidoo
<Tm_T> dantti: busy times ahead (:
<dantti> yep... :P
<Riddell> dantii->clone()  clever idea, more kpackagekit coders to come :)
<Riddell> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-9-10.html  "Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala is very, very nice. It's a pleasant surprise. And it's better than Ubuntu." cor
<amichair> where do I find that wallpaper?
<Riddell> no idea
<dantti> heh
<dantti> "Compared to Synaptic, KPackageKit is slower" should try aptcc :P
<Riddell> installing packages is never going to be fast
<dantti> Riddell: but at least search for them should be ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Nice.  We should get that on the reviews page of the web site.
<dantti> Riddell: + aptcc has a parser to know what's going on on the installation
<dantti> like unpacking.. and such..
<amichair> what's kpk written in?
<Riddell> ScottK: interesting how most of his complains are stuff we have lucid plans for
<ScottK> Riddell: Perfect.
<Riddell> amichair: lots of things, it's a multi layer abstraction
<rgreening> Riddell: hey, nope, not bad at all
<ScottK> Riddell: Reading on #kde-devel, do we have security patches that need doing:[09:39:24] <icwiener> Might be a stupid question, but is http://securityreason.com/it_news/0/0x31 known by people who can fix it?
<ScottK> [09:40:09] <DxSadEagle> icwiener: A fix was commited recently
<dantti> amichair: cpp
<txwikinger> Wow.. .the world has gone mad - M$ receives a patent for sudo http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20091111094923390
<rgreening> txwikinger: wtf?
<Riddell> ScottK: the top one at http://www.kde.org/info/security/ hasn't been done yet
<rgreening> haha
<txwikinger> well.. Bilski is at the Supreme Court.. that decision will hav an impact on all software patents
<ScottK> Riddell: Aye, this sounds like a different one.
<mistrynitesh> nixternal: i'm interested in updating the kubuntu documentation... already joined the contributors team and going through the doc-team wiki... will need proper directions
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about desktop files :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and let apps either request installation of one particular package (given it is in $cache of possible packages) or a whole category
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> mon -  thu: gluhwein from the biomedical engineering dudes
<apachelogger> from wed - thu also from the chemistry dudes
<apachelogger> and on thu also from the VT dudes, whatever VT stands for :D
<JontheEchidna> In general the .desktop system would be great. I'm just a bit unsure that changing the entire spec and re-patching all of our apps is a good thing for an LTS
<ScottK> Please no.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: from that perspective knh cant go in anyway
<apachelogger> there are bound to be issues
<JontheEchidna> Well, if we're going to be reckless. At least we should be carefully reckless :P
<Riddell> if you're talking about codec etc package install, the long term way should be with the kpackagkit interface dantti was talking about earlier
<Riddell> hi mistrynitesh, stay around and nixternal will appear at some point
<nixternal> some point I always appear :)
<nixternal> howdy mistrynitesh!
<nixternal> heh, Ubuntu Software Center is definitely written with GTK only in mind
<nixternal> KPackageKit could be made a bit easier on the eyes
 * apachelogger grumbles over the weirdness in ubuntuone's syncdaemon -.-
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you ever get a chance to talk to mvo about porting Software Center?
<davmor3> nixternal: to be fair most of the gfx work is done in webkit
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, btw, about kbookmark sync for ubuntuone, in the long run it is ultimately best to have that done via akonadi, so the couchdb interaction is handled by akonadi only, everything else just interacts with akonadi
<ScottK> davmor3: Yes, but there's still 384 gtk calls and a glib mainloop.  It'll need some rearchitecting to be friendly to multiple front ends.
<apachelogger> that said akondi probably needs internal cross syncing (i.e. allow my filebased vcard resource to autosync with the couchdb resource)
<nixternal> davmor3: ya, checking out the latest kpackagekit now
<ScottK> Somewhat like rgreening's head pounding over usb-creator last cycle, but an order of magnitude harder.
<apachelogger> so the application places the information once and doesnt even have to care about it going to couchdb as well
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so in the future, applications can call packagekit via D-Bus to install codecs and such without the help of an external app/daemon?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the idea is to do it via cmdline args I think
<apachelogger> you can already see the begining of this
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> If so, a drop-in implementation of the current org.kubuntu.restrictedInstall D-Bus API for Kubuntu Notification Helper would be perfect until then.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: well it'll need the packagekit daemon but nothing much beyond that
<JontheEchidna> basically we won't have to do anything in kubuntu-notification-helper, once the apps can call PackageKit
 * rgreening wishes ubuntu software engineering would adopt the MVC architechture and write with explicit thoughts on front-end/back-end...
<davmor3> ScottK: Ah I see
 * ScottK thinks rgreening should blog about it.
<rgreening> hmm. hornets nest...
<rgreening> bzzzzzz
<apachelogger> hum
 * apachelogger broke his gnome ubuntuone applet :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, another thing I wanted to discuss with you. Now that we have a KCM, we give the user an opportunity to modify the settings outside of the app
<apachelogger> dbus
<nixternal> rgreening: don't be scared...I have pissed off many by blogging in the hornets nest...see, you and I are big enough to squash the hornets though :D
<apachelogger> reloadConfig()
<JontheEchidna> k, I was thinking that too
<apachelogger> I think kwin got a reference implementation for that
<nixternal> just don't fall asleep in the hornets nest though, you might suck one up into your nose :p
<rgreening> nixternal: hah.... true.. its not like I am being hired by them...
<JontheEchidna> ooh, I should check kwin out then
<nixternal> rgreening: right, you don't have to worry, they don't hire anyone that idles in this channel :p
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> indeed I broke my ubuntuone daemon
<apachelogger> I wonder how
<apachelogger> -.-
<nixternal> hehe
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> apachelogger: statik said something at UDS about them planing on doing some work to split out front end/back end for Ubuntu One client to make stuff like a KDE front end easier.
<ScottK> You might want to ask of get nixternal to use his local connection to find out what they are planning
<apachelogger> nixternal: what they are planning?
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
 * apachelogger notes that the real pitfalls with frontend speration is that currently auth is handled inside the applet and stuff is stored in the gnome-keyring
<nixternal> oh yeah, forgot about that connection :)
<rgreening> apachelogger: policykit fixes those issues
<rgreening> apachelogger: we used policykit for usb-creator
<apachelogger> rgreening: what issues?
<apachelogger> auth as in oauth to the ubuntuone server
<apachelogger> nothing polkit can do here :)
<apachelogger> the fdo shared keyring stuff would help though
<rgreening> oh...
<rgreening> true
 * apachelogger blinks
<rgreening> A great talk on an app for getting, launching and testing ISO's from UDS... an app called testdrive. we should promote using this for out testers this cycle: https://launchpad.net/~testdrive/+archive/ppa
<apachelogger> apparently the freakin daemon crashes
<nixternal> rgreening: testdrive is nice :)
<nixternal> though that only allows you to test the live cd environment
<rgreening> maybe we can add this (once uploaded to archive) as a recommends on kubuntu-dev-tools
<nixternal> I would like to add to that script the option to create the img and qcow, and then install
<nixternal> if using qemu of course
 * apachelogger is suprised how crappy the ubuntu one web interface is
<rgreening> nixternal: talk to dustin.. he's open for suggestions
<nixternal> rgreening: that he is
<rgreening> :P
<nixternal> ok, I need some coding tasks for in between doc writing
<nixternal> otherwise I will burn out
<Riddell> nixternal: since you have mistrynitesh_ and DarkwingDuck volunteering for docs tasks maybe start by working out what they can do?
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck is already rocking on the netbook stuff...next step is to make sure his work is good, he understands bzr, and then give him commit access...which I am sure is going to happen rather quickly...as he seems to be rocking away w/o many questions, and without me telling him a damn thing he figured out the workflow 110% on his own...and that isn't even documented anywhere :)
<nixternal> waiting for mistrynitesh_ to respond :)
<mistrynitesh_> nixternal, sorry got disconnected for a while, so out of sync
<mistrynitesh_> as for what i can do... i satisfy only the first two qualifications as you mentioned in the email
<mistrynitesh_> i need to learn about docbook/xml and bzr
<nixternal> which were? :p  I forgot them already
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> how are your HTML or other markup language skills?
<nixternal> if I were to ask for a simple web page could you do it?
<mistrynitesh_> nixternal, i use kubuntu fairly well and can read and write english... can that help?
<nixternal> most definitely
<nixternal> the reason I ask about the web page thing, is because docbook is simple markup. there are a ton of tags that can be used, however we probably only use about 10 of the available tags...maybe a little more
<nixternal> once you take a look at the old docs, compare them to what you see in KHelpCenter, you can learn it fairly quickly
<nixternal> we already have a template for our docs, so the major meat and potatos have already been covered...you just need to fill in the space between the <sect1> tags, so really you might use 5 tags
<nixternal> <sect1> at least, maybe a <sect2> here or there, <title>, <para>, <itemizedlist>, <listitem>, <ulink>...and if you use an image there are a few more tags...pretty easy actually
<nixternal> brb
<mistrynitesh_> ok
<dantti> nixternal: what's your suggestion then?
<dantti> nixternal: *to kpk...
<nixternal> ahh, I knew your name looked familiar....I just realized we are using an antique pk/kpk...the new stuff is nice :)
<dantti> nixternal: k :P if you have some suggestions please say so :D
<apachelogger> *sigh*
<nixternal> hrmm, I see a ftbfs patch in our kpk in karmic....where is the ftwp patch (failed to work properly) :p
<seele> Riddell: that document is confusing, i thought ScottK said we are dropping ayatana notifications in Lucid
<ScottK> seele: That's all about systray stuff.  The one notification thing we agreed to was to accept patches to make actionless notifications from KDE apps sane if someone was running them from Ubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: I read on kde-devel that we'll need to either patch our Qt phonon or somehow switch back to the KDE one due to the recent Pulse Audio integration changes.
<Tm_T> ScottK: this too? http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=125867642311944&w=2
<ScottK> Tm_T: OK.
<ScottK> Riddell: It might be nice if some distro people complained to Qt about maybe updating Phonon before release ....
<Riddell> ScottK: oh we do
<Riddell> I think the current answer is "not for 4.6.0, maybe for 4.6.1"
<ScottK> OK.  That actually works reasonably well for is, I'd think.
<Riddell> oh qtwebkit, do you really need to take an hour to link?
<Tm_T> Riddell: khtml is slow to build too...
<Riddell> seele: "ayatana-notifications will not be kept as a patch"
<Riddell> which actually I think is unnecessary
<nixternal> Nightrose: for your junior jobs thing, myself and jcastro had an idea of like an "open source craigslist" where people could post stuff like that...I actually had/have a mockup for an Ubuntu one we dubbed "Ubuntu Wanted"
<Nightrose> nixternal: well the problem is we have enough of those places already...
<Nightrose> and none of them well maintained
<ScottK> The bigger problem is it often takes experienced people more time to mark something junior job than to fix it themselves.
<Nightrose> so honestly i don't want yet another place to post junior jobs to
<nixternal> do you have a link to one of those places that isn't a bug tracker or wiki page?
<ScottK> So they need to make a decision to invest the time in getting new contributors.
<Riddell> ScottK++
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, and also remember that many of the experienced people are 'scratching their own itch' and they don't want someone elses fingers doing the scratching some times :)
<Nightrose> nixternal: mostly bug trackers and wiki pages afaict
<nixternal> I think all of the documentation EVERYWHERE concerning "Getting Involved" or "Contributing" needs to be maintained first....pretty much all of it is out of date
<Riddell> I don't see why you wouldn't
<nixternal> Riddell: I don't see why either, but it just happens that way
<ScottK> nixternal: I don't know anyone that doesn't want help.  The problem is you have to invest in getting  useful help (like we do with #ubuntu-motu) and most people just want the help and won't invest in gettting it.
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, which is a lot of the users I have noticed
<nixternal> I figure in time that will change, as many of the users here are coming from Windows, and are used to not being able to do anything to help
<Tm_T> nixternal: you can see something similar in support channels, people are not fancy to tell things enough so they could be helped
<Tm_T> or so I feel sometimes anyway
<nixternal> and people who aren't used to being able to help or contribute, end up trying it out, and either jumping in too deep or too quick, leading to either burn out or an overwhelming experience
<nixternal> Tm_T: ya, I have noticed it as well...which is weird....most people who come from a windows background, when they have an issue, there is only one place to go, and that is Google...err, 2 places, the other being their techy friend
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://gitorious.org/ubuntuone-client-kde/ubuntuone-client-kde/commit/8731c06a5eb4610f657ed1ac0abbba1fdc8da893
<JontheEchidna> hmm, KJob, eh. Never worked with that before
<JontheEchidna> this is supposed to make a fancy progress dialog?
<apachelogger> me either :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/ubuntuone-kde-kjob1.ogv
<apachelogger> supposed to
<apachelogger> the progress is fancy
<apachelogger> the dialog is not
 * apachelogger would like a combo of progress bar + regular notification widget
<JontheEchidna> chrome's ogg player is fancy
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe ask debfx what he did for brightness beautifulness right before release (had to drop it due to string additions, but it was pretty)
<apachelogger> debfx: what did you do for brightness beautifulness right before release?
<apachelogger> indeed a screenshot would be interesting :D
<debfx> apachelogger: the code was from kosd: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KOSD?content=81457
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> osd doesnt qualify anyway :|
<apachelogger> debfx: thanks though
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think upstream just should fix their classes :P
<ScottK> Sure.  Get them right on that.
 * apachelogger doesnt see why the kjob ui presentation can't hold some fancy icon and more dynamic text
<ScottK> debfx: Have you thought about stuff you'd be interested in helping with this cycle?  You did some really good stuff at the end in Karmic.
 * apachelogger is wondering whether reimplementing knotificationitem would help
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, ScottK: I suppose we only have the following options: a) reinvent the wheel b) do what the gnome ui does and abuse tooltips for progress indication (which btw would still look hotter than gnome) c) poke upstram and start whining
<ScottK> apachelogger: My vote would be start with C and fall back to B if C doesn't work.
<JontheEchidna> maybe a mixture of b and c?
<apachelogger> yeah, that could be done
 * apachelogger thinks that JontheEchidna would be perfect to implement c :P
<JontheEchidna> aiee
<amichair> apachelogger: I'm not sure what exactly you're discussing, but copying a file shows a progressbar in notification... does that help?
<JontheEchidna> That's what he's finding to be too limited for his usecase
<amichair> oh, it sounded like missing progress indication. nm.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, he has the progress notification, but he wants to put in a bit of text too to show what's going on
<amichair> speaking of, there's no more a pause/cancel option in the notification when copying a file as there used to be :-(
<amichair> it does make sense to be able to put any widget in the notification so apps can go crazy if they need to (and simple defaults if they don't)
<JontheEchidna> probably something to discuss with KDE
<JontheEchidna> though I would say that it would probably be better to just be able to pass a string and maybe an icon along
<JontheEchidna> y'know, the whole data/presenatation separation thing
<amichair> those are the simple defaults I was referring to :-)
<amichair> oh wait... when clicked in the wierd icon in th ecorner, it opens up a larger copy dialog, with pause, stop, text, button, mb copied... a whole lot of stuff
<JontheEchidna> argh. What's wrong: Object::connect: No such signal QListWidget::itemChanged(QListWidgetItem *item)
<amichair> it looks pretty flexible actually...
<JontheEchidna> connect(listWidget, SIGNAL(itemChanged(QListWidgetItem *item)), SLOT(packageToggled(QListWidgetItem *item)));
 * JontheEchidna fiddles with things
<amichair> JontheEchidna: are those supposed to be strings? or only in py?
<JontheEchidna> only in python
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> hrrrr
<Sput> JontheEchidna: you're not supposed to have variable names in the connect()
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/ubuntuone-kde2.ogv
<rgreening> konqueror + akonadi = bookmarks as a resource Riddell.. its in for 4.4 haha
<apachelogger> muahaha
<apachelogger> now we just need to mature the couchdb stuff along
<JontheEchidna> I originally tried connect(listWidget, SIGNAL(itemChanged(const QListWidgetItem &)), SLOT(packageToggled(const QListWidgetItem &)));
<Sput> JontheEchidna: well, what's the signal's signature?
<JontheEchidna> signature?
<JontheEchidna> void QListWidget::itemChanged ( QListWidgetItem * item ) ?
<Sput> yeah
<Sput> so use QListWidgetItem *
<Sput> but no variable name :)
<Sput> SIGNAL() and SLOT() are string-based
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: can you do me favour? I need  someone to test Parley from karmic-proposed and tell whether the patch elimates the issue or not. I'm ill and it doesnt looks like I will be able to get onto my machine this weel '
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: the problem is that Parley displays a nag messgae that few scripts are not working
<JontheEchidna> oh, that worked. I'm sure I tried that at one point... maybe I forgot make install once
<JontheEchidna> Sput: thanks
<Sput> np
<Sput> I've suffered from that mistake before :)
<Quintasan|Szel> s/weel/week
 * rgreening is reading the kde 4.4 feature list... and notes "DONE	 Kopete	 Create avatars from a webcam device	Alex Fiestas <alex@eyeos.org >"
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Ubuntu has a UDS spec for this, and we get it for free... YAY!
<JontheEchidna> How would I pass on the QListWidgetItem to my SLOT?
<amichair> so they are strings, but the quotes are in the macro or something?
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: maybe you should write a maily :)
<apachelogger> or I could write a maily :)
<apachelogger> someone really needs to write a maily though :)
 * apachelogger fix0rs a bug
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, and sweetness on the latest .ogg
<JontheEchidna> well, tooltip abuse sweetness :D
<apachelogger> well, the kstatusnotifieritem tooltip is made to be abused
<debfx> ScottK: I'm definitely interested in the firefox kde integration. is there a list of things that need attention?
<apachelogger> it is way too hot
<apachelogger> just compare it with a regular ksystrayicon tooltip
<apachelogger> this is so superior to gnome :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ debfx wants the list of stuff to work on.
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is a bug in the screencast :P
<JontheEchidna> "respect mah superioritah"
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: well I would but that fcking phone disconnects everytime I do something important :S
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> fix0red now
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: got a bug numba at least?
<debfx> is ubuntu one going to get client side encryption anytime soon? I think it's pretty useless without it
<Quintasan|Szel> hmm, let me check
 * txwikinger agrees with rgreening about MVC
<Quintasan|Szel> apachelogger: bug 484802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484802 in kdeedu "SRU: Parley fails to initialize Python scripts" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484802
<Riddell> debfx: a list of things that need attention for firefox KDE integration?
<Quintasan|Szel> rgreening:  but the bug about links in status messages not being clickable is in BZ since 3.5 :P
<debfx> Riddell: kubuntu in general
<Riddell> debfx: it's all in the specs at KubuntuLucidSpecs, I'll be turning them into a Todo list in the next day or so
<rgreening> Quintasan|Szel: ?
<Riddell> debfx: but for firefox if you can do debdiffs against current lucid packages with the latest suse patches that would be great, and submit the kmozillathing to revu
<rgreening> KDE + Firefox seems a strange marriage, I wonder what the offspring will look like :)
<rgreening> shtylman hasn't told me to use chromium yet today...
<JontheEchidna> use chromium :D
<JontheEchidna> it's sweet
<JontheEchidna> and yay! Selection is working now
<Quintasan|Szel> rgreening: FirefoKs? :D
<apachelogger> emit mailSent();
<JontheEchidna> emit installParleyCalled();
<ScottK> emit goFindThePowerCable();
<ScottK> Before the battery dies entirely
<apachelogger> oh my
<debfx> Riddell: currently kmozillahelper uses the firefox icon in the open/save dialogs, but a) ubuntu has different brandings with different icon names and b) kmozillahelper can also be called from other applications
<apachelogger> I knew it ...
 * apachelogger leaves for first, but probably not last gluhwein this week -.-
<debfx> i'll just use the folder icon
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i still get an error about wiktionary-sound when starting parley
<Nightrose> all up to date with proposed enabled
<ScottK> Riddell: I got a security minion possibly looking into the KDE stuff we discussed earlier
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, so, how are we going about the docs. any specifcs that you want to target first
<rgreening> Riddell: Can you update the https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-file-sharing spec and assign to me?
<ScottK> Any suggestions on http://paste.ubuntu.com/326337/ - Quassel 0.5.1 gets through configure fine on Karmic, so I expect it's a bug in our Qt 4.6.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you please link me on your kubuntu-dev application again?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/KubuntuDevApplication
<ScottK> Thanks
<JontheEchidna> No prob.
<JontheEchidna> \o/ codec installer working just as it does in update-notifier-kde
<JontheEchidna> I need to blog soon
 * txwikinger wonders why kwin is crashing all the time
<ScottK> txwikinger: What video?  Pretty stable here with my Intel stuff
<Daskreech> Is the Phonon rebuild happening?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Commented.  I don't think you'll be upset.
<Daskreech> Ah Lucid forces grub2
<ScottK> On install, but not upgrade
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thank you very much
<JontheEchidna> Where do I submit the application once it's complete?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Does the process document say?
<ScottK> If not, it's a bug in the process.
 * JontheEchidna tries to recall the wiki page for the process
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers
<JontheEchidna> ok, kubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: You were wondering about kubuntu-dev too^
<rgreening> ty JontheEchidna
<rgreening> Riddell: ping ping ping
<rgreening> Riddell: I've written the spec for filesharing. However, I'd like you to give it a review...
<rgreening> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidFileSharing
<rgreening> Riddell: also, I need you to assign the LP blueprint to me as well...
<txwikinger> ScottK: I have Intel too
<txwikinger> I think there was some dbus problem
 * txwikinger did the m$ fix
<txwikinger> well.. that does not work either
<txwikinger> somehow I have a dbus-daemon sucking 100% CPU
<txwikinger> and it gets restarted everytime I restart the computer, but as my user account.. i.e. it is started by kde
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/5MpSGuP.html <- codec notification, now it can tell you what wants to install things
 * JontheEchidna thinks restrictively-licensed is less scary than "restricted packages"
<txwikinger> Where is the konqueror history gone?
<Daskreech> wow the Qt 4.6 update is really screing stuff up
<txwikinger> well.. my system has already problems before the update :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: agy replied to the RT
<Daskreech> Konqueror randomly can't visit websites Skype crashes everytime I answer someone Phonon is screwed up Kopete only connects if I open it close it then open it again
<Daskreech> Ah notifications don't work
<Daskreech> Well non plasma ones
<JontheEchidna> 4.6 works fairly well for me. The only thing is that plasma crashes 1/4 times when I open new windows. (KPixmapCache crash, so not really plasma's fault)
<Daskreech> I run plasma like 1/2 of the time
<Daskreech> actually maybe 1/4
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-24
<DarkwingDuck> weee finally home. I hate afternoon traffic
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you about?
<nixternal> kind of
<DarkwingDuck> Just wanted to let you know I figured out my BZR problem
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, and thanks for that link
<nixternal> no prob
<nixternal> I am installing lucid on my netbook now...I have a really bad head ache, and I don't feel like sitting in my chair to get some work done...so I will probably go and lay down with the lil one
<DarkwingDuck> kk I'll talk later tonight
<nixternal> thanks for the warning :p
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Just wait till I start kicking you docs.
<nixternal> heh, had this netbook for a couple of months, and it has already been back to dell twice
<DarkwingDuck> I read up there ^^ thanks for the +1
<DarkwingDuck> I didn't like the Dell... My Acer is nice
<nixternal> I got my daughter the acer...i liked it...the dell mini 10v is nice
<nixternal> I still think the best is the HPs
<nixternal> you can't beat their keyboard
<nixternal> the dell touchpad sucks ass though
<DarkwingDuck> I think I'm going to keep Karmic on mine for now. I'm loading up Lucid in a VM
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, HP has a VERY nice one.
<nixternal> ya, probably for the best right now...I am a bit sadistic
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to get a true tablet PC
<nixternal> ya, I will probably go for one soon
<DarkwingDuck> run some tests on there.
<DarkwingDuck> Also, it's just F-ing cool.
<DarkwingDuck> and I think for a UI I'll modify KNE with a LCARS theme to solve my Star Trek love :D
<nixternal> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> holy wow.... I forgot how big Eclipse was.
<nixternal> heh...my eclipse setup is fairly large
<DarkwingDuck> I just found out that bzr was a eclipse plugin
<DarkwingDuck> was=has
<nixternal> ya, but last time I used it, it was garbage
<txwikinger> nixternal: the new kernel has some problems
<DarkwingDuck> I'll run a test but, I think I'll just edit then use the command line. It's kinda simple anyway
<nixternal> txwikinger: what kind of problems?
<txwikinger> suspend and/or audio IIRC
<nixternal> i just used it in qemu and audio worked
<txwikinger> rgreening knows.. he figured it out
<dtchen> which HP?
<dtchen> HP mini?
<dtchen> if so, I have one I'm giving away (too much junk hw)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> the new hp mini?
<dtchen> 11xx from about eight months ago, I think
<dtchen> it's the same I mentioned some time back
<rgreening> dell mini is what I hav
<nixternal> hrmm, i thought you could encrypt with the live cd
<dtchen> you can, but not by default
<dtchen> you basically need to do cryptsetup and everything from ctrl+alt+F2 iirc
<nixternal> 'Require my password to log in and to decrypt my home folder' is an option under the 'User Info' tab with the installer
<dtchen> right, that's the ecryptfs home
<nixternal> so I take it by setting that, then it encrypts my home directory? I didn't see an option anywhere else to encrypt the home directory
<dtchen> that's correct
<nixternal> cool
<dtchen> that's a lot more usable than enciphered / imo
<dtchen> my machine is dog slow because of it
<Daskreech> nixternal: If something happens to the OS install how do you get back your data?
<Daskreech> or dtchen :)
<Daskreech> My computer seems to like to pull death scares on me every 6 months or so can I recover my data from out of an encrypted partition/home directory from a live CD by any means ?
<nixternal> i haven't had that type of death, plus most of the stuff on my machine is in a VCS somewhere and/or Dropbox
<nixternal> actually, all of my stuff is version controlled
<dtchen> ^ what nixternal typed
<dtchen> I rsync /var/lib, /etc, and ~
<dtchen> within ~ I use bzr and git for standard xdg conffile dirs
<nixternal> i should prolly rsync, but I am so used to 'svn ci'
<maco> i backup "dpkg --get-selections" and /etc on the same spare hard drive that holds my /home
<nixternal> i don't even do the dpkg --{get|set}-selections
<Daskreech> nixternal, dtchen: Right that's never happened personally to either but can it be done?
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Lots of folks asking about your work indirectly on identi.ca
<Daskreech> hi jjesse
<JontheEchidna> If anybody wants to try out the sexy new kubuntu-notification-helper prebeta: https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa/+packages
<JontheEchidna> Instructions: Install kubuntu-notification-helper, reboot.
<JontheEchidna> Alternately, killall kded4; sleep 2; kded4
<JontheEchidna> Then "kcmshell4 kcmkded" and start the Notification Helper service
<JontheEchidna> Feedback wanted. ;-)
 * tsimpson prefers "kquitapp" to "killall"
<JontheEchidna> kded isn't a kapplication so that doesn't work
<tsimpson> it does
<JontheEchidna> really?
 * JontheEchidna tries
<tsimpson> yep, kded is exported in dbus
<tsimpson> "kquitapp kded"
<JontheEchidna> oh, I always did kquitapp kded4
<JontheEchidna> which doesn't work, which is why I thought it didn't work. ;-)
<tsimpson> the dbus names don't have the '4' extension
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: any links? ;)
<tsimpson> guess it's not needed when you know only KDE4 apps export over dbus
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: Just people asking if anyone still does KDE3 or where are the Kaffiene KDE3 packages
<kb9vqf> OK; thanks for the heads up!
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: I just keep pointing them to the Wiki page or to your repo
<kb9vqf> Works for me
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you still around?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: you around?
<Daskreech> tsimpson: What happens when KDE5 ships or KDE6? The Shortsightedness of it all !
 * kb9vqf likes that his work is still appreciated
<tsimpson> Daskreech: hopefully DBus will be long since dead :)
<Daskreech> I hope it's appreciated enough that they help
<Daskreech> tsimpson: replaced by?
<Daskreech> Cbus!
<tsimpson> something less insane
<tsimpson> something usable outside of python...
<Daskreech> which will of course be replaced by Kbus!
<tsimpson> DBus was a good idea, poorly implemented
<tsimpson> and a slight rip-off of dcop
<Daskreech> with less functionality
<nixternal> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> I hear. I'm not really an informed speaker for either
<nixternal> hrmm, 0 probs with lucid on my mini 10v right now...sound seems to be working
<JontheEchidna> I did notice that the dbus python bindings didn't really translate to C++, or vice-versa
<nixternal> err, DarkwingDuck yes I am still here
<nixternal> still people with similar nicks
<Daskreech> nixternal: Do I need to back up anything from the main install to get access to the encrypted section ?
<Daskreech> nixternal: Ah thought you were answering me
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: is there a list of the additions to the xml? IE: &kde;&apos; ect...
<nixternal> not a single list, as those are stored in entity files that regularaly increase
<DarkwingDuck> got ya
<jjesse> evening
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse
<jjesse> just got around, spent the evnening in the bookstore reading books and ignroing the world
<DarkwingDuck> hehe
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: you can see what we have in libs/global.ent and libs/kde-menus-C.ent
<DarkwingDuck> thanks.
<nixternal> kde-menus-C.ent are shortcuts for apps you use when launching an app from the KDE menu
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks!
<DarkwingDuck> installing Lucid KNE right now.
<Daskreech> Anything needs Doctoring?
<shtylman> rgreening: using chromium yet?
<nixternal> ScottK: hey, say I upload a package, lets say kubuntu-docs, to -proposed, -backports, or -updates...will the .pot files get sent over to LP for translations?
<ScottK> nixternal: It goes when it hits -proposed, but not backports.
<nixternal> ahh, so that did get incorporated then...I remember back in the day it didn't happen
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> jjesse and DarkwingDuck ^^ so in theory we could do updates
<Daskreech> Anyone has Ubuntu installed?
<Daskreech> Where is the nautilus binary kept?
<nixternal> though I don't think we should...it totally defeats the purpose of a UI or string freeze then
<tsimpson> Daskreech: most likely /usr/bin
<Daskreech> Hrmm
<Daskreech> ok
<tsimpson> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/nautilus/filelist says /usr/bin/nautilus
<maco> Daskreech: know the "which" command?
<nixternal> Daskreech: apt-file list nautilus
<nixternal> ;p
<Daskreech> Not actually on Ubuntu just a Gnomey system and it seems they forgot to install nautilus
<jjesse> would be nice if we could do updates as there are a ton of bugs thatwerew reported during translating portion of things
<nixternal> well, i wonder why that happened...for 2 cycles nobody ever filed bugs like that...all of sudden someone got a translation bug up their ass
<nixternal> that shit should have been found 2 years ago
<rgreening> shtylman: haha
<nixternal> why did the stupid ass bears pick cutler over vick?
<vorian> heh
<nixternal> i like how we trade kyle orton for jay cutler...jay cutler can't win if his life depended on it, and kyle orton is in first place, shoot he was like 6-0
<nixternal> right now, cutler has the new season record for interceptions...and we are just half way done
<nixternal> i figure he will hold the record of most interceptions in a career by the end of this year
<jjesse> nixternal: i'm not arguing against UI or string freeze, i'm arguing for the fact to fix bugs and other problemsthat crop up in docs
<nixternal> oh wow, brett favre hold the record for the most touchdowns in a career and the most interceptions in a career..that is pretty impressive
<nixternal> jjesse: I agree, but in the case of the bugs being filed, none are remotely grave...
<nixternal> I have no problem with it from a packaging standpoint, as that is the easy work
<nixternal> but dealing with pulling in the translations (all the templates for each doc), building them out to xml, then testing to see if they are even 60% complete, deleting the ones that aren't, then building out all of the documentation, then going through the packaging...that is seriously 12 hours of work right there
<nixternal> out of all the templates I download, I throw out 75% of them because they aren't even 60% translated
<nixternal> and you can't have half translated docs, so there are a bunch of languages that are English only
<nixternal> for 2 years none of the translators said anything, and now all of sudden they want to do work on our docs...I am hesitant to really throw them a bone right now, but that isn't right for the users
<ScottK> nixternal: Did it start last week?
<nixternal> what's that?
<ScottK> The translation bugs?
<nixternal> no, they started right after string freeze...ie. right when I went on vacation
<ScottK> Oh.
<jjesse> nixternal got a bit lost in your rant but are you saying that no one used to file bugs during translation and now they are?
<nixternal> jjesse: we would get 2, maybe 3 bugs before...and now we have 25
<jjesse> all i know is that we should be able respond to those bugs to amke a better package
<nixternal> hell, we have more bugs right now, than we had combined with previous releases
<nixternal> jjesse: and I agree with you there
<nixternal> but the state of the translations in LP aren't even worth me spending 12 hours to even create a little bit better package
<nixternal> es, fr, de...they will benefit...the rest really don't
<nixternal> and then all of the super old templates that got stuck somehow in LP, intermingle and cause whicked breakage when building out the translations
<nixternal> and nothing beats fixing DocBook/XML tags that were translated too...and when you pull in the translations and run validate on them...95% need to be fixed in order to even build...that is a good 3 or more hours of work right there
<nixternal> GNOME, KDE, every other major project...you file a bug report for a current document, it can get fixed for the next release only if in string freeze
<jjesse> so how do we deal with bugs then?  just fix them in next version?
<nixternal> that's the way we have always done it
<ScottK> jjesse: Maybe it's better to get the KDE4 docs right and then decide if they are worth an SRU or not?
<nixternal> shoot, the KDE4 docs are worse than ours I think
<dtchen> what's (or are) the blockers? Rosetta (in which case is Transifex an option)?
<nixternal> though the developers are starting to finally realize the DocBook/XML is easier than C++ :p
<ScottK> I mean update ours to KDE4
<jjesse> they aren't bugs with the translatin ,they are bugs in the doc
<nixternal> right
<dtchen> ok
<nixternal> but if we fix it in english, it needs to get re-translated
<nixternal> or we can say screw you apachelogger, who cares if it isn't right for  you, works for me :p
<nixternal> I am glad Dave is on board with Canonical concerning translations...I feel they are going to improve in the future...he has been busting his ass, and he will work with me, which is whicked awesome
<ScottK> Lucid translations are open.
<nixternal> they don't open to alpha 3
<nixternal> they are importing templates right now
<ScottK> No, they're open now as I understand it.
<nixternal> hrmm, I have an email from Dave on a bug report that says alpha 3
<ScottK> I may have misunderstood, but I thought I was told they were opened early this cycle.
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> but I swore I did read that they were already open in Lucid though
<nixternal> like a blog post or something
<ScottK> If they are, you can fix docs bugs in English, upload to Lucid, get translations done, and then update Karmic.
<nixternal> well, lucid docs are getting rewritten from scratch
<nixternal> it would be way to much of a pain to go through and update everything from kde3 to kde4 stuff
<ScottK> If the original stuff is broken enough, I don't see a problem with putting it in Karmic when you're done.
<nixternal> that is of course until I start working again...then who knows, we may only have an About Kubuntu doc and that's it
<nixternal> ScottK: I don't either, but Lucid will be out by then :)
<ScottK> Depends on how fast jjesse writes.
<nixternal> and Lucid will be KDE 4.4
<nixternal> he works way to much...it can't be healthy
<ScottK> Well I think KDE 4.4 is waaay closer to 4.3 than 3.5.
<nixternal> haha, true
<Daskreech> Which is faster Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<dtchen> "no"
<nixternal> Ubuntu
<nixternal> if you google it, you can look at the phoronix results
<Daskreech> hmm I know they do Ubuntu v Fedora and Ubuntu v Windows X pretty often
<Daskreech>  didn't know they did Gnome v KDE
<nixternal> well, you can do the test and upload to the phoronix global site
<nixternal> I did a test of ubuntu and kubuntu last year
<Daskreech> ah I see
<Daskreech> Does the Phoronix test do do subsystem reporting
<Daskreech> so we can track where slowishness occurs ?
<nixternal> it does everything...you can add stuff to do that probably
<nixternal> you can even run a tracking server for that kind of stuff...I built one at my last job that would do daily performance tests of our appliance builds
<Daskreech> hmm sounds like a paging call for the Doktors
<nixternal> the server would create all the pretty charts, compare with the day before, compare with stable, and compre with development...then when it finished doing that, it would email everyone
<Daskreech> Can we get a Kubunut server for results ?
<Daskreech> Kubuntu
<nixternal> and if there was a slow bit and it was your product, you would get yelled out :)
<nixternal> I doubt it
<nixternal> we can't even get a Kubuntu server for surveys
<Daskreech> We can get people to run tests on all sorts of hardware and start profiling
<Daskreech> nixternal: What kind of specs were on the server you set up?
<nixternal> the server was just a crap old computer
<jjesse> sorry got lost, what do i have to write?
<nixternal> the build systems were the same exact systems we sold...so there was nothing to blame but our code
<Daskreech> and windows!
<Daskreech> And Google!
<Daskreech> and popey I guess
<nixternal> we were a Linux only shop
<ScottK> popey/Elvis
<nixternal> we used CentOS on all of our appliances
<Daskreech> Well yeah that's obvious if you built the server
<Daskreech> doesn't stop me blaming Windows though :)
<nixternal> hah, I had him using Kubuntu for a couple of days out at Mt. View
<Daskreech> Was he interested in it?
<nixternal> just for a couple of days
<Daskreech> and then?
<nixternal> went back to the dark side
<Daskreech> Familarity won?
<nixternal> well, he was using like 4.0/4.1, so I understand the pain he went through
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> oooooh
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> so nixternal. What's the message you think we should get out for people who feel burned by Kubuntu ?
<nixternal> sorry?
<nixternal> ;p
<Daskreech> Ah curses I gave claydoh a link I think last night
<nixternal> we need to let the distro be the message...it needs to speak for itself
<Daskreech> ah thats' partly true
<Daskreech> it doesn't work but it's partly true
<Daskreech> nixternal: kubuntuguide.org btw since documentation is under discussion
<Daskreech> nixternal: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/11/review-kde-one-year-later.html in regards to being burned
<ScottK> Daskreech: His "OMG, we need to go back to KDE 3" rant would have ever so slightly more credibiilty if he'd at least know what the current version of KDE 3 is.
<ScottK> I use Kate all the time and I can't recall the last time it crashed.
<Daskreech> ScottK: I know
<Daskreech> I can't replicate anything that he says except Dolphin doesn't update
<nixternal> Daskreech: interesting...just from glancing through that page, I see licensing violations, and non-new-user-friendly documentation
<Daskreech> But my point is that he has taken the time to come back to KDE to look at it
<Daskreech> I can imagine there are quite a few who have not
<Daskreech> nixternal: contact them. So far they are doing pretty good work would be nice to promote them some more but if they need things in line then they need things in line
<nixternal> no it wouldn't be good to promote...I am looking for google ads or something
<nixternal> why can't these people contribute to the damn project? instead they go off and do their own thing...only reason behind doing something like that isn't to scratch your own itch, but typically way for you to make some kind of money off of a project you don't even contribute to
<nixternal> those people can kiss off in my eyes
<jjesse> what do i have to do to get approved to join kubuntu-members in launchpad?  apparently according to nixternal i n ever applied
<Daskreech> maybe find out instead of impugning motives ?
<ScottK> Then apply jjesse
<nixternal> jjesse: you have to apply, and then go to a meeting and get interviewed :p
<nixternal> but if you speak to Riddell I am sure something can be done in your case...as there is a blatant mistake somewhere
<nixternal> you have been around here longer than I have
<Daskreech> Stuff like them having the Current version as Ibex on the front page means they are probably not quite in the fanatical must do better to get money mode
<DarkwingDuck> ugg... my eyes :D
<jjesse> people are burned by kubuntu?
 * ScottK hands DarkwingDuck some sunglasses until he can put the picture of nixternal away
<Daskreech> jjesse: So the interweb says
<nixternal> hrmm, interesting...Kate crashes, he can't view lxer in konqi...none of the problems I have...I read lxer a few times a day
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<ScottK> Well I think read the bad reviews for useful feedback, and don't worry about the rest.
<DarkwingDuck> who has been burned by kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> after using gnome for 3 years I switched happily
<ScottK> If people want their KDE by the people that do such a great job of it they convinced Linus to switch to Gnome, then they ought to use Fedora.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: And we're glad to have you.
<Daskreech> People who jumped in for 4.0 4.1, People who feel that it's generally a worse experience than Ubuntu People who say that canonical is trying to squash KDE so avoid Kubuntu etc
<Daskreech> ScottK: Yeah Fedora is always Fedora. The same reason it's appealing is the same reason it's a turn off
<nixternal> ahh, networking is horribly slow
<Daskreech> It compiled! Ship it!
<nixternal> just add 'ipv6.disable=1' to /etc/default/grub and all is peachy again
<Daskreech> Bluetooth doesn't work in Kubuntu Wi-Fi doesn't work in Kubuntu
<nixternal> his dolphin problem I have experienced when I used dolphin
<nixternal> he could have gone off on package management but didn't....the reason for the slow install is the whole ipv6/glib/whatever problem that is already known in karmic
<nixternal> and switching off ipv6 for real fixed my slow network problems
<Daskreech> That doesn't explain why it's slow in Kubuntu but not in Ubuntu
<nixternal> I will say this about Ubuntu though...I set it up for my neice and nephew, and plugged in this hokey 2wire usb wifi thing, and seriously in less than 10 seconds it was up and working..connected to their wifi and searching the web
<nixternal> I never had to plug it in to eth0 at all
<Daskreech> I'm probably a bad example since I do most everything from the command line but I pretty much always end up dropping to the command line to do stuff to help people
<nixternal> well, after reading Ian's closing arguments, I can say Ian is an idiot...and in a nice way :)
<nixternal> KDE 3.5.9....ya, that was so edgy
<Daskreech> *nods*
<nixternal> 3.5.10 silly
<Daskreech> Still however he took the time to come back and look. We need to get a message out once the Doktor has given the once over that tis time to look
<nixternal> i think i am going to quit contributing to open source, and just start writing very opinionated blogs on topis that are poory researched
<nixternal> oh wait, my blog is already that
<Daskreech> nixternal: Even funnier since Karmic does have 3.5.10 available
<Daskreech> But of course comments are not allowed there v_V
<nixternal> that's because Ian knew he was full of shizzy
<Daskreech> in any case what areas do we need to hit at to say either we have arrived or we are getting there and getting there fast?
<Daskreech> I know that KNM should be surpassing nm-applet so that's one thing
<nixternal> everywhere
<Daskreech> KDe bluetooth is still in need of some loving
<dtchen> nixternal: we need a new haters blog
<nixternal> no matter what we do, we have that buntu thing in our name, and the jealous zealots will always attack and say X is better than Y
<nixternal> someone tried to recreate the haters blog
<nixternal> he needs to make a comeback..I loved reading his blog
<nixternal> he is a contributer to open source too
<nixternal> met him at OLF last year
<Daskreech> Who is trying to convince Jealous Zealots?
<Daskreech>  If you gave them honey and cake they wouldn't budge
<nixternal> Daskreech: they are the only ones attacking
<nixternal> there are problems, but guess what, they are the same everywhere
<nixternal> I have all of our competitors installed, and we all behave similar
<jjesse> i've applied
<jjesse> pending approval :0
<ScottK> Just wait until we ship pulse by default in Lucid +1.  You'll see the haters then for sure.
<Daskreech> I'm not worried about attackers
<nixternal> some of our competitors are using our patches..the same ones they bitch about and then tell everyone they are as close to vanilla kde as you can be
<Daskreech> For those then yes the distro will speak
<nixternal> we get to do an april fools release this time...i say we put in arts
<Daskreech> I'm more looking at people who have silently moved away and have no idea what's going on
<Daskreech> the other Buntu named distro has a nice web of distractons that happily sidelines us
<nixternal> if they have moved away and have no clue what's going on, then how are we to give them a clue? if they have moved away, where are they now?
<nixternal> we don't target the ones who have ran and didn't follow along...we go for fresh blood
<ScottK> Daskreech: I think the only way to get them back is to pretty demonstrably not suck.
<ScottK> Until we manage that, don't sweat how to tell them.
<nixternal> example would be, MS doing 1 commercial with their "I am a PC" clone...you saw that commercial for a week, and then it was gone
<DarkwingDuck> People who left Kubuntu will always keep an eye on it. Once it gets better they will migrate back into the system
<nixternal> we need to let the OS speak for itself
<Daskreech> WEll Desktop system in this case :)
<nixternal> remember, developers != marketers
<Daskreech> nixternal: true but you saw Aseigo's blog on communication
<nixternal> probably
<nixternal> i read to many blogs
<Daskreech> one thing that KDE itself does very well is communicate on "this is getting better"
<nixternal> you talking his negativity one?
<Daskreech> Sorry continuious communication
<Daskreech>  not just communication
<Daskreech> For KDE if something sucks normally the day or the week a patch goes in a blog pops up saying it's in it's being tested should be there by X release
<Daskreech> apachelogger has been microblogging the KDE Ubuntuone client
<DarkwingDuck> Is Byobu WM something new with 10.04 across the board or just KNE?
<Daskreech> It's gotten a lot of interest and changed the kinda Kubuntu is the blue headed stepchild when it comes to features chant into a more oh hey it's coming along pretty well when can I have it? kind of discussion
<Daskreech> If we can start some pretty steady updates as to what's being improved or looked at it shuld get more people into the groove of Kubuntu is progressing Lets stick around and see what happens
<nixternal> if Kubuntu is the blue headed step child, then what is openSUSE's KDE? iirc didn't Novell let the great majority of people go who were working on it?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> But we don't care about the discussion around Novell and openSUSE
<Daskreech> they can worry about that
<nixternal> I think there are just as many paid KDE people at Canonical than there are at any other company now, well except kdab
<nixternal> well, kubuntu is a blue headed step child is just silly...how many gnome developers does canonical have compared to kde developers?
<Daskreech> Right so the discussion needs to change around it. As you said developers are not marketeres so let the development start doing some marketing
<nixternal> on the ubuntu side, their volunteer community is larger than anyone elses that I can think of
<Daskreech> Yep
<Daskreech> as I said they have a nice web of distractions :-)
<Daskreech> we need to build our own
<nixternal> what we need to do, is work on development...we need to stop trying to overload ourselves with tasks that can't get completed in time and then include them somehow
<nixternal> we need to stop picking alpha versions for our releases
<ScottK> nixternal: A year ago Canonical had one KDE packager and no developers.  Today they have one KDE packager (primarily) and on KDE developer (primarily).  Progress.
<nixternal> we have a nice list of our patches and if they are required or not, and then we can review them and provide feedback...so that is an awesome start there
<nixternal> ScottK: they have 2 developers actually
<Daskreech> nixternal: Right. Someone should blog about that
<nixternal> there is another one in hiding, at least Riddell blogged about him
<ScottK> nixternal: I know Riddell develops too.  Do you mean someone else?
<nixternal> yes, there is one more
<nixternal> I totally forgot his name too...I am horrible
<nixternal> and lets not forget about Canonical + KDAB :)
<Daskreech> What about that?
<ScottK> Not sure how much is going on there.
 * Daskreech hasn't been listening to that much
<nixternal> ScottK: actually quite a bit with couchdb and akonadi
<nixternal> sebas blogged about it recently iirc
<ScottK> I know there was a demo, but that's it.
<ScottK> If there's more, that's great.
<nixternal> they are still working on it
<ScottK> Nice
<nixternal> it is one of their projects according to other kdab employees I know
<Daskreech> Ubuntu will ship with akonadi?
<nixternal> no, for KDE work
<nixternal> err, Kubuntu
<nixternal> err, I have no clue
<nixternal> I thought it was with the whole online services thing, ie. ubuntu one...but apachelogger is working on that it seems
<ScottK> Well it was good to see Canonical pushing KDE tech at Gnome.
<Daskreech> Which KDE tech?
<ScottK> The new systray protocol.
<Daskreech> Ah yes that would be good
<nixternal> well, I don't know about pushing so much...Canonical is filled with smart people..when they see something good they tend to be open minded about it and go for it
<ScottK> The one that's in kdelibs-experimental in KDE 4.3
<nixternal> they also enjoy living on the edge as steven tyler put it so well :)
<Daskreech> Was there a response from GNOME?
<nixternal> would you expect one?
<nixternal> see, I don't think anyone should push stuff at KDE and they shouldn't push stuff at GNOME....collaboration of open-minds will prevail in the end
<nixternal> if akonadi is the way to go..then awesome
<nixternal> or the messaging stuff
<Daskreech> Well I hear pushing of X at Gnome I would guess they can't just stand there without moving
<ScottK> Daskreech: At least from the ones in the room, there was a bit of shock.
<nixternal> or..notifications I meant
<Daskreech> Well I mean they can Big solid feet and all
<Daskreech> nixternal: Except the powers that be have shut down any work with akonadi
<nixternal> I will play with GNOME devs for fun...GNOME just had a conference here in Chicago, of course I crashed it a little and gave them a bunch of Kubuntu CDs...they knew who it was right away and we all had fun
<nixternal> the desktop wars are so 1997
<Daskreech> ScottK: at using it ? or the changes involved? Shock at what?
<ScottK> I think they were suprised at the idea.
<nixternal> were they Canonical devs who were surprised?
<Daskreech> They are but even though Qt has been put as part of Freedesktop there is still an idea that no one should touch it
<ScottK> No, Gnome upstream people.
<Daskreech> ScottK: how long did that last?
<ScottK> Pretty much the entire session I think.
<Daskreech> damn it
<ScottK> They had a lot of questions and we had pretty good answers.
<Daskreech> they are probably going to do it again
<ScottK> Which?
 * nixternal wonders what is going to happen when they finally port growl to linux
<nixternal> they just released a version for windows and the developer said, "all we have left now is linux"
<Daskreech> and Symbian!
 * Daskreech hears the sobs of the BSD sheep in the corner
 * JontheEchidna is sad that he missed half of the ayatana meeting at UDS
<nixternal> ok, I am going to crash for the evening....I think I will take one of my C++/Qt books to bed with me...Python has melted my brain :)
<nixternal> g'nite
<Daskreech> night
<jussi01> hrm, Ive got a fun bug..
<jussi01> running xinerama on fglrx. everything works fine, with the one exception of the internal mouse not being able to change screens. the external can do it fine, but you cant use the internal mouse to go from screen 1 to screen 2,
<jussi01> anyone seen that before?
<Riddell> nope, but then I've never used xinerama before
<Riddell> qt rc 1 uploaded, time to rebuild everything qtish since the beta
<Daskreech> Yay!
<Sput> let's hope ScottK manages to build quassel-0.5.1 then in time
<jussi01> :D
<Riddell> Sput: how do you mean?
<Sput> Riddell: apparently, his package currently fails on Lucid, and quassel-0.5.0 doesn't work particularly well with the rc1
<Riddell> Sput: 0.5.1 is in lucid and is building, I'm about to reupload it to build with rc 1
<Sput> Riddell: ah, so maybe he managed to fix the issue with the missing libz :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: can you figure this out? http://identi.ca/notice/15384824
<Daskreech> As far as I can guess we are discussing the File dialog in OO.o
<Riddell> Daskreech: seems a reasonable guess, I can rarely make any sense of people's microblogs
<Daskreech> http://identi.ca/conversation/15363039#notice-15401750 might be better
 * Sput loves ShowCo^WChoqok's "Show conversation" mode
<Daskreech> I have no idea why the concept is that Dolphin needs to integrate with OO.o
<Daskreech> Sput: I know I just hate the API for it
<Daskreech> On the website you can get all past and future posts for a conversation based on a dent in time
<Daskreech> The API only allows you to get the past dents
<Sput> ah I see
<apachelogger> ScottK, Daskreech: for what it's worth ... the new systray stuff is so superior to the old one that there is no way you would not want to implement it
<apachelogger> nixternal: you dont want the storm of bitching when stuff that was translated needs to be retranslated :P
<Daskreech> apachelogger: We want it implemented. Gnome devs however don't seem so sure
<apachelogger> their fault, maybe I should do a fud video .... in how many ways the tiny kde4 systray is more awesome than the one from gnome :P
<apachelogger> indeed also better looking
<Daskreech> Start off with better looking
<apachelogger> of course it is only better looking
<apachelogger> Id just not call it by name, because FUD must be non-obvious :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know why we build mplayerthumbs as a separate source package?
<ghostcube> ehlo humans :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's non-official KDE, isnt it?
<Riddell> it's part of kdemultimedia
<Riddell> I uploaded it with it added now
<apachelogger> weird then
<Riddell> I also kept libpulse-dev as a dependency from debian for kmix support, so we should watch out for that causing trouble
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how we differ that means we need kubuntu_01_suid_kppp.diff
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder how we differ that means we need kubuntu_01_suid_kppp.diff
<Riddell> cor
<rgreening_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi rgreening_
<Riddell> spec looks good at a glance, I'll get to a proper review when I've uploaded the outstanding merges
<rgreening_> Riddell: cool. ty sir :)
<rgreening_> Riddell: what about updating the blueprint to assign to myself?
<rgreening_> so I can update it and begin working on it
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it has a multiverse dependency
<Riddell> rgreening_: you don't need to wait for the beurocracy to get on with coding :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that shouldn't make a difference, there's no build-dep
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. So the binary will just stay in multiverse
<Riddell> yes, as long as the archive admin puts it there
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, smarter: How would you feel about a kubuntu-notification-helper beta?
<JontheEchidna> We could put packages in a PPA somewhere and maybe blog a little. Maybe send a message off to kubuntu-devel for a sanity-check on the code.
<JontheEchidna> But as of now it should do pretty much everything we want it to
<smarter> JontheEchidna: sounds good
<smarter> release early and everything :)
<JontheEchidna> The awsome thing is that we pretty much still have the full cycle to test things
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have any idea what tricks KDE does to ensure a systray contextmenu is not overlapping the panelbar?
<Riddell> I'm not aware of it doing any, I think the app just places the menu above the icon
<apachelogger> well, I cant find any refernece to calling either
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> maybe it is handled within qtsystemtrayicon
<Riddell> upstream wants to know if it's acceptable to tag/release 4.3.4 and 4.4 beta at the same time
<Riddell> I'm thinking not
<apachelogger> Riddell: I suppose they will only get binaries at release time for one then
<apachelogger> uha, nice... Riddell about the menu positioning ... qsystemtray icon (deriving from qwidget) passes the globalpos of itself, kstatusnotifieritem on the other hand does derive from qobject so I am a bit clueless as to how to make the menu properly aligned
<nixternal> personally I would put a week, maybe even 2 in there, between them
 * apachelogger could just merge context menu and left click menu, since for use the latter only contains disconnect/connect
<apachelogger> nixternal: usually it was a week IIRC
<Riddell> two menus?  that's not good
<apachelogger> that is how the gnome applet implements it
<Riddell> different right/left click menus makes agateau cry
<apachelogger> the context menu holds context stuff, and the left click menu holds disconnect + status information
<nixternal> would be OK to do if say, on kde.org you announced 4.3.4, and you have dev.kde.org or such where you can announce 4.4 beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe, one menu would also be more in line with knm
<apachelogger> uses same menu for left and right as well
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think that between the two of us we have the Qt rebuild done :)
<JontheEchidna> I've done universe up to right before rekonq
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please update your ubuntuone
<apachelogger> it should now actually work for the better part of non-auth stuff
<JontheEchidna> uh oh
<apachelogger> I also revised the readme to suggest this state
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you forgot the epoch in your Qt build-depend version for kde4libs
<apachelogger> something about the trayicon size is a bit off though
<JontheEchidna> so it built against Qt 4.6 beta1, at least on i386
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: do I still need the gnome client?
<JontheEchidna> sigh @ bug 482143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 482143 in kdebase-workspace "Kubuntu 9.10, when booting after the logo disappears there is only black screen" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/482143
 * JontheEchidna wants to break the CoC here
<al> hi
<ScottK> Welcome al
<ScottK> Hey everyone ....
<ScottK> I know al from #quassel and he knows a fair amount about both development and Debian style packaging
<ScottK> He's interested to help perhaps.
<JontheEchidna> Welcome. :)
<ScottK> al: If you look at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs you can get an idea of what we are planning on for this development cycle.
<ScottK> We just finished our developer's summit last week where we came up with these plans.
<al> ok thanks, i'll have a look at that later :>
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Anything in particular that interests you?
<ScottK> Stuff that annoys you enough to work on making it better?
<ScottK> al: There is also a mailing list it's good to join.  Look for kubuntu-devel on lists.ubuntu.com.  It's pretty low volume.
<al> dunno right now. i'd probably just need to check which unresolved bugs im subscribed to
<Riddell> hi al
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, did I forget the epoch on all my uploads?
<Riddell> mm, I did :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<ScottK> al: On the off chance you don't know, Riddell is our fearless leader.
<maco> i should probably join that mailing list
<al> thanks, i didn't know ;-)
<ScottK> maco: Yes.  Please.
<maco> i tend to assume anything important will come up here anyway
 * txwikinger wonders if Riddell took a herding course while in Texas
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: don't feel too bad. I missed a few too.
<JontheEchidna> But mostly I bumped the kdelibs5-dev build-dependency versions, so those will have to be re-rebuilt too :(
<jussi01> cripes, ScottK you recruited a superstar... howd you manage that?
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: where is your kdetoys merge?
<jussi01> oh, and hiya al :D
<ScottK> dtchen: Did the recordmydesktop sound issue you blogged about get fixed in the archive?
<maco> ScottK: i uploaded recordmydesktop for him
<ScottK> maco: Thanks.
<maco> he's still waiting on a sponsor for libsdl
<ScottK> jussi01: Simple: "It's your desktop, how would you like to help make it suck less".
<ScottK> OK, maybe this evening.
<maco> ok im subscribed now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: only for initial auth
<ScottK> al: One other important point.  This spec list is stuff we've planned as a team to do.  It's no barrier to you doing other improvements of interest to you (my first feature was kmail configured by default for gpg and s/mime signing - no one else cared about that at all).
<al> ScottK: hehe, roger
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so what do you think? :P
<jtholmes> anyone know what double layer dvd burner works well on 9.10 K3b
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I never got the got the gnome client to work :(
<JontheEchidna> what packages do I need for the gnome client?
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-client
<apachelogger> and ubuntuone-client-applet I suppose
<ScottK> Presumably the ones it depends on or you should file bugs.
<Lex79> Riddell: can you retry kdepim? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.3.3-0ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> aha:
<JontheEchidna> ** (ubuntuone-client-applet:32668): WARNING **: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus: The name org.gnome.keyring was not provided by any .service files
 * JontheEchidna files a bug
<JontheEchidna> Sipping tea :D
<JontheEchidna> Pretty neat
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go test the ubuntuone :P
<JontheEchidna> So, you just move stuff to ~/Ubuntu One to test, right?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> or upload via webinterface
<apachelogger> then it should be synced down
<JontheEchidna> I get nice "uploading" and "finished uploading" notifications
<JontheEchidna> I didn't get anything from either the gnome or kde applet when I deleted a file from the web interface
 * ScottK suggests one notification per file for enhanced user spamming.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I no, but I dunno why
<yuriy> i'm getting qt 4.6 installed for some reason.. where is it? experimental? that's the only thing i have at all, and it's commented out in my sources.list
<yuriy> s/thing/ppa
 * ScottK waves to yuriy.
<yuriy> heya ScottK
<ScottK> It's also in Lucid.  Any lucid sneak into sources.list?
<yuriy> nope
<yuriy> but it's in kubuntu-ppa/experimental?
<ScottK> IIRC yes.
<yuriy> or backports maybe
<yuriy> oh well
<yuriy> hope nothing breaks
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: am I supposed to get a kjob plasma notification when I transfer files?
<JontheEchidna> anyways, nice work on the applet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no
<apachelogger> as decided yesterday I replaced that with the notification and indiciatin in the tooltip
<JontheEchidna> The tooltip never changed from sipping tea for me
 * txwikinger wonders if anybody noticed that konqi is not launchpad compatible
<ScottK> I'd put it the other way around.
<ScottK> I've filed some bugs.
<txwikinger> hehe
<txwikinger> well.. arora and ff work
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe the upload/download was too fast
<apachelogger> try adding a couple of large files
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yep, that's it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: techpreviewy enough?
<JontheEchidna> for a techpreview release?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Yeah, I think it works well enough. It'd be nice if the gnome client wasn't needed at all, but at the moment it does work quite well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it only needs it for initial auth, then only gnome-keyring
<apachelogger> both are pretty much due to internal design flaws IMHO
 * JontheEchidna is having to convince the ubuntuone packagers that ubuntuone really does need to depend on gnome-keyring :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think you just need to convince some core-dev.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: care to create the packaging bits?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I could after I finish the beta release for knh
<Blizzz> nixternal: u here?
<apachelogger> all so betaish round here :P
<nixternal> Blizzz: yes I am
<Blizzz> nixternal: great, hi
<nixternal> howdy
<Blizzz> nixternal: regarding the documentation things, i'd take config-desktop if it's ok
<Blizzz> i did some german documentation in plasma some months ago so it is not completely new :D
<nixternal> Blizzz: awesome! make sure you add your name to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation/Lucid/Todo :)
<Blizzz> nixternal: will do :) though i cannot start until next week
<nixternal> Blizzz: that's fine :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: btw, any nus on ubuntuone?
<JontheEchidna> If anybody wishes to revu the kubuntu-notification-helper package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7077
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: should be a native package
<apachelogger> 0.4.85ubuntu1
<apachelogger> why 0.4.85 anyway?
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking that 0.5 would be the first stable release
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unless there's some chance it will go into Debian, 0.4.85 is find.
<JontheEchidna> With 1.0 being the super-feature-complete release that uses a c++ RFC822 parser rather than our own and such
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is not dch proof
<apachelogger> only VERSIONubunuX works
<JontheEchidna> In theory Debian could use the package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I thought the reboot notification stuff depends on ubuntu-specific changes to dpkg?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: license in debian/copyright is wrong
<JontheEchidna> I'm not sure
<JontheEchidna> (irt to the ubuntu dpkg stuff)
<apachelogger> well, I do not think it is default behaviour
<apachelogger> also I doubt debian is going to use apport
<apachelogger> so I find the likelyhood of going upstream rather low
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I think your copyright lines need to be unified
<apachelogger> yours says "by Jonathan" whereas mine just says "Harald" :P
<apachelogger> package looks good
 * JontheEchidna tries to decide which would be better "by" or just name
<JontheEchidna> ehm, throw a : in that last line somewheres
<nixternal> you know, I was looking at some wallpapers and thought that maybe we should hold our own wallpaper contest or something, and create a kubuntu-wallpapers package with them...like Ubuntu did with Karmic and like KDE has done in the past
<Blizzz> i'd appreciate it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: revu updated
<apachelogger> ok, my faltdude just went insane because of java
<apachelogger> he is making windows startup sounds
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<JontheEchidna> dammit, the PPAs have a wait of 5 hours :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: NCommander can fix that for you.
<JontheEchidna> My package would take all of 5 minutes to build too
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go make a ubuntuone package in that time :P
<djsiegel> hey seele
<djsiegel> or seele_ :)
<djsiegel> Is anyone in here interested in helping represent Kubuntu in the paper cuts project?
<txwikinger> what does represent mean?
<Riddell> hi djsiegel, did mean to talk to you about that at UDS
<Riddell> seele did it last time so she's be the natural choice, but she's a busy sort so any other volunteers would be good
<djsiegel> So, I'm looking for someone willing to basically be my counterpart in the Kubuntu community.
<djsiegel> Blog weekly about paper cuts.
<djsiegel> Help schedule kubuntu paper cuts in the milestones.
<djsiegel> Find community members to fix paper cuts.
<djsiegel> make sure paper cuts land in Kubuntu on time
<txwikinger> well.. if you don't find anybody else ...
 * txwikinger is willing to do this... gives him a reason not to be such a lzy blogger
<djsiegel> txwikinger: I am really looking for someone to step up and work closely with me
<ScottK> What's our equivalent of gwibber?
<Sput> showco^Wchoqok?
<ScottK> Is that how you spell it.
<txwikinger> ScottK: choqok?
<maco> bad sput!
<Sput> bah, evil markey
<markey> hm?
<Riddell> go go txwikinger
<Sput> you came up with the homonym!
<markey> what, ChokeOnCock?
<markey> that wasn't my doing
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Sput> markey: I will never be able to run choqok again without thinking about that!
<djsiegel> So, we want to schedule papercuts that affect kubuntu, and coordinate on "paper jams"
<markey> read it somewhere
 * txwikinger wonders if he should let his son on this channel
<djsiegel> in 4 weeks we are doing a paper jam fixing problems with gwibber (microblogging)
<djsiegel> so we need to coordinate to fix issues with the kubuntu equivalent
<txwikinger> haha paper jams are the bigger ones now ?
<djsiegel> or if there isn't an equivalent, we need to find some other common ground
<djsiegel> txwikinger: paper jams are just groups of related paper cuts
<txwikinger> ah
<djsiegel> kind of a sloppy metaphor, but whatever :)
<markey> KDE has many apps that have naming issues (especially with capitalization). fex: digiKam
<markey> Ryan Paul wrote he has issues with getting that by his editors
<djsiegel> markey: that could be the topic of an entire cycle
<djsiegel> wow, if you could pull off improving application names...
<markey> because in correct English, you have to start a sentence with a capital letter
<djsiegel> that could start a revolution
<markey> "DigiKam has blah blah..."
<JontheEchidna> It's the iPod curse^
<txwikinger> exactly.. tell this to Apple
<JontheEchidna> iDon't know how to start a sentence with i
<djsiegel> ok, back on topis
<djsiegel> topic
<djsiegel> lol
<Sput> iDontCare
<Riddell> djsiegel: one idea we had is that you'd try kubuntu for a day or more and find us some papercuts from an outsiders view
<markey> but seriously, repeating their follies doesn't help us ;)
<djsiegel> Riddell: any outsider could help you identify those annoyances
<djsiegel> I have so much work already...
<djsiegel> maybe someone could set up some user tests?
<djsiegel> it only takes a cafe and an afternoon
 * txwikinger has some "outsiders" at home :D
 * apachelogger notes that JontheEchidna wanted to introduce an iEvent to kubuntu-notification-helper :P
<djsiegel> while people are waiting for their lattes
 * txwikinger notes it should be a kEvent
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have now changed that member to m_installEvent :P
<djsiegel> ok, txwikinger, can I make you in charge (and ScottK can help) of fining a kubuntu paper cut champion?
<markey> heh
<djsiegel> someone with some blogging skills and time :)
<markey> m_digiKam
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ewww
<markey> perfect
<txwikinger> djsiegel: fine
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: according to the conding standard of my C course I would have to make that install_event__
<Riddell> rock on txwikinger
<djsiegel> If it's left up to me to find kubuntu paper cuts and find people to fix them according to KDE conventions and schedule them and follow up with developers and get patches reviewed and landed, I will fail
<markey> m_kUbuntu
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in ubuntuone it would be ___install_event
<djsiegel> ok, txwikinger, here is the very start of the lucid kick-off: http://davidsiegel.org/100papercuts-karmic-lucid/
<apachelogger> but oh my, camel + leading m_ is a bit weird :P
<djsiegel> we want to do a milestone for next thursday
<JontheEchidna> aren't prefixes of _ usually reserved for low-level things?
<Riddell> djsiegel: we weren't expecting you to find people to fix them
<djsiegel> Riddell: well, I just need to know how the kubuntu paper cut pipeline is going to work
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: It's the preferred style for the kdelibs coding style
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: knh is not kdelibs though, is it? :P
<txwikinger> djsiegel: Milestone for fixing the first papercut?
<Riddell> djsiegel: txwikinger is an expert beastie triager, I'm sure he'll be able to dredge up some cuts
<djsiegel> awesome
<djsiegel> exactly what we need
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: better derive from amarok's style ... which is based on kdelibs anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just made more applicat_able
<JontheEchidna> I'll take a look at it
<djsiegel> txwikinger: so, you should blog somewhere with a lot of traffic about how the kubuntu community fits in with paper cuts for Lucid
<djsiegel> I suggest we observe the same milestones
<djsiegel> and schedule bugs together
<djsiegel> and try to share the paper jams
<txwikinger> djsiegel: like Planet Ubuntu :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: But first, I shall package ubuntuone-kde
<djsiegel> e.g., we do a "Microblogging" paper jam instead of a "Gwibber" paper jam
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: How does a source package called "ubuntuone-client-kde" sound?
<djsiegel> and we try to get a bunch of gwibber paper cuts, and some chotoq? cuts
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good for me
<txwikinger> choqok
<djsiegel> th
<djsiegel> x
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I imagine this will all go upstream eventually?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: only goes ppa for now anyway :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: need to poke upstream first
<txwikinger> djsiegel: ok.. I will look into the issue today after work
<JontheEchidna> ok, the point is that the PPA package is going to be quite temporary
<apachelogger> which means first I need to get like a bln people in my back so that I can force upstream towards making all shiny for me :P
<djsiegel> txwikinger: awesome, look forward to hearing your plans
<txwikinger> good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it is a tech preview after all .. just need the deps all sorted out
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that said ... it needs to replace whatever ships the dbus service com.ubuntuone.Authenticate
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, what version should I give it? Would it be safe to use 0.1~git20091124
<apachelogger> ubuntuone-client-gnome that would be
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 0.0 would be even saver I suppose :)
<JontheEchidna> true
<apachelogger> then we can go 0.0+something and 0.0something and 0.0.something :)
<Riddell> version number < 0 scare me
<apachelogger> hehe
<Riddell> it also has a habit of breaking scripts which assume it's not possible
<JontheEchidna> It would be epic if an app had a version of "0"
 * apachelogger hates when scripts doubt the superior logic of mathematics!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: plasma-netbook is currently less than zero (0~something)
<JontheEchidna> What's the equiv. of svn export for git?
<Lex79> Riddell: can you upload again kdepim from bzr? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu/revision/92
<Riddell> Lex79: is that you fixing my mess-ups? :)
<Lex79> Riddell: yep
<Lex79> :)
<ryanakca> ScottK (or anybody else interested in sponsoring): http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bangarang
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, ubuntuone-client-kde still needs ubuntuone-client-gnome for authentication, right?
<JontheEchidna> or technically the ubuntuone-client package
<JontheEchidna> or maybe both
<apachelogger> both
<Riddell> I'm going to put koffice 2.1 into kubuntu-ppa/backports now-ish
<apachelogger> but it needs a replaces on -gnome, because it provides the same file for the dbus service
<apachelogger> just that the one from -kde is obviously superior :P
<JontheEchidna> Wouldn't it also have to conflict -gnome?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it needs -gnome installed
<apachelogger> but overwrites that one file from -gnome
<JontheEchidna> I thought replaces just say that dpkg can replace the file on upgrades
<apachelogger> well, not, i just replaces conflicting files :P
<apachelogger> s/i/it
<apachelogger> independent of upgrading or not
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok
<apachelogger> anyhow that is a short term workaround until ubuntuone pushes a version with improved backend/frontend splitting
<ScottK> Riddell: You should watch out.  maco is telling everyone in #ubuntu-women you're English.
<maco> AM NOT
<maco> i said Great Britain
<ScottK> Show me logs?
<maco> <maco> learned this last week.
<maco> <maco> britain = england+wales
<maco> <maco> great britain = britain + scotland
<maco> <maco> uk = great britain + north ireland
<maco> <Pici> maco: I was trying to explain that to someone yesterday but I forgot which was which
<maco> <ScottK> Pici: People have tried to convince Ridell of that and failed.
<seele_> djsiegel: yo
<maco> <maco> czajkowski is from the Republic of Ireland, so she's not even UKish
<seele_> djsiegel: i can do paperkuts again
<djsiegel> oh nice
<ScottK> seele_: He and I talked some about things being more unified.
<seele_> ScottK: sounds good to me
<ScottK> Having a focus on 'microblogging clients' and not 'gwibber' for example.
<maco> ScottK: he was wearing a skirt on friday! he's not english
<seele_> djsiegel: the hardest thing i had last time was finding people to actually work on them
<djsiegel> seele_: that is the hard part
<djsiegel> same here
 * ScottK is reasonably certain it was a kilt.
<seele_> maco: it's not a skirt, it's a kilt!
<djsiegel> http://davidsiegel.org/100papercuts-karmic-lucid/
<djsiegel> this is the direction I want to go in
<maco> which is just Scottish-talk for "socially acceptable skirt"
<ryanakca> Haha... Why do they call it a kilt? Because the last person who called it a skirt got kilt :P
<djsiegel> we can change it a bit to make it easier for us to both follow a similar schedule
<maco> http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/2009-20-11-mackenzie-jonathan-uds.jpg
<ScottK> Nay.  It's broader than just Scotland.  Although rarer, kilts are also worn in Ireland a bit.
<seele_> djsiegel: ok, i can check it out more tomorrow.. i've got one more class for the day
<djsiegel> ok cool, thanks
<djsiegel> let me know what you think
<ScottK> seele_: Note from the backscroll that txwikinger has volunteered to be your minion on this.
<seele_> ScottK: cool
<ScottK> Everyone should have a minion.
<seele_> djsiegel: when does the countdown begin?
<ScottK> Although when the minion's get minions, it gets complex.
<seele_> oh, 12/03
<djsiegel> seele_, yeah, next week
<djsiegel> the first three milestones/weeks are karmic leftovers
<djsiegel> so we can just find unfixed paperkuts from last cycle
<ryanakca> Debian and Ubuntu have two different tarballs for the same version of knmap. Would it be possible to sync and get Debian's tarball instead?
<nixternal> yes
<ryanakca> nixternal: OK
<nixternal> we used to call that a fakesync back in the day...I am sure we still do
<Riddell> you have to do it manually though, not through archive admin
<ryanakca> Ah, a fakesync has already been done. OK. In that case, I'll ask for a sync just because we don't have any changes left in Ubuntu :)
<ryanakca> bug 487833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487833 in knmap "Sync knmap 2.1-4 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487833
<nixternal> damn, I just deleted all of my damn sent mail
<nixternal> Nightrose: the whole kde name change thing, was this an e.V. topic at all? was it voted upon or anything?
<Nightrose> nixternal: no it was discussed on promo and devel list and blogs and then decided at the marketing/www sprint
<nixternal> gonna take some getting used to...a ton of docs need to be changed now :)
<nixternal> though, I will always say what I have since 1997, KDE :)
<Nightrose> heh yea
<Nightrose> sorry
<Nightrose> it will take some people a long time to get used to this
<Nightrose> but in the end it is the right thing
<nixternal> it is still the 'Kool Desktop Environment'!
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2.1.0
<Nightrose> nixternal!!!!
<Nightrose> get off my lawn! ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<Nightrose> Riddell: yay!
 * nixternal thinks we should look at KOffice for KNR instead of the overly bloated OOo
 * Nightrose agrees
 * Nightrose pats her poor 4 gig
<nixternal> it just needs KWord and kspread
<jjesse> agreed
<jjesse> actually it just needs kate :)
<nixternal> I accidentally clicked on a .doc file earlier, and had no clue OOo was even rocking until about a minute later
<nixternal> or we could do Google docs :p
 * nixternal runs and hides
<Blizzz> aren't vim and sc good enough?  *ponder*
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, I have a question about the audio section I am working on, how will that be organized
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: take a look at the help:/kubuntu/musicvideophotos in Konqueror...it will be similar to that, but audio only apps....we will need to figure out which questions are FAQ concerning audio in Kubuntu, and attempt to cover them
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, alright thanks so we are only going to cover ripping audio, playing audio and then the FAQ's
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: ya, something like that just for that topic...sound type stuff, ie. drivers, hardware, and what not will go in a hardware topic, which is a scary one right now
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I was reading in the email chain... are we going to be able to get the docs fixed/backported into Karmic?
<Riddell> this amuses me http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EURONfIqJ6o
<freinhard> huh, koffice 2.1 in the update list, that's quick!
<Riddell> we don't slack off.  at least neversfelde doesn't
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, any thoughts on how to implement the ubuntuone file sync stuff into dolphin?
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't say I've thought about it, from which angle?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elbcK8Moaew 1:20
<apachelogger> the nautilus plugin provides nice visible feedback as to whether a file is in sync, and if connected to the server at all...
<apachelogger> visual feedback even
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't think that is all to possible in kde right now... well other than via an on browsable kio slave, which is not as nice as the nautilus integration
<nixternal> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nixternal>   kword-kde4: Depends: libwv2-4 but it is not installable
<nixternal> E: Broken package
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> E: Package libwv2-4 has no installation candidate
<nixternal> hrmm
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, this is like the 7th time I have had a plasma workspace crash, would it be possible to write the documentation if I move back to gnome and run kubuntu in a virtual machine
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, kontact crashes almost all the time
<nixternal> of course
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, thanks I really love kubuntu but need a stable system though something I can work on
<Riddell> apachelogger: it might be possible with the kfileshare stuff that rgreening has been looking at for smb
<nixternal> Riddell: looks like the article for KOffice2.1 also needs to note for Karmic that you need the 'Kubuntu Beta Backports' PPA as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll poke rgreening then, thanks for the input :)
<nixternal> or move wv2 into Kubuntu Backports PPA
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, bye
<Riddell> nixternal: done
<nixternal> you are my hero :)
<nixternal> heh...this whole time I thought I was running the latest KDE...I wasn't...a whole release behind
<Riddell> nixternal: 0.0.1 releases behind, that makes it sound less bad
<nixternal> hehe, true
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-25
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, ubuntuone-client-kde packages in my ppa
<maco> cool http://dot.kde.org/2009/11/24/konqueror-icon-setting-tvs-ablaze
<Riddell> best thing about that story is it links to one of my first contributions to KDE, the KDE on 24 story http://jriddell.org/24-kde.html !
<nixternal> I didn't even catch that last night when watching either
<JontheEchidna> haha
<brmassa> guys, after reading the TIMELORD project, i would like to help. is there anything i can do?
<Riddell> brmassa: depends on what you're into
<Riddell> brmassa: testing, coding, packaging, bug triaging, documentation, user support all needing done
<brmassa> Riddell: hen jonathan! im a programmer, so i can do some work on this. and i since i dont use KDE in Brazilian Portuguese, i didnt know that translations were a problem. so i can also work on that
<brmassa> Riddell: well... except user support, i might help basically on anything. so the question is now: what is lacking MOST?
<brmassa> Riddell: what task one extra hand will do the most difference?
<Riddell> brmassa: right now I could do with some testing of the koffice packages just published on kubuntu.org
<brmassa> Riddell: i just tried to install... but its missing a package...
<Riddell> brmassa: wv?
<brmassa> Riddell: "kword-kde4: Depends: libwv2-4 but it is not installable"
<Riddell> brmassa: try again; sudo apt-get update
<brmassa> Riddell: aha! its now installing. what specifically should be analysed?
<Riddell> brmassa: that it installs is the first step, so we fixed that problem :)
<Riddell> brmassa: that it runs is next
<Riddell> and then I go to sleep
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: according to the Amarok hacking texts, m_installGui would be preferred for member variables (http://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok/blobs/7e1f785d5faf0d32ad4370ee494acbef84e966df/HACKING/intro_and_style.txt)
<brmassa> Riddell: i mean.... its a basic "all programs in the suite are working!" kinda test? i will try them...
<Riddell> brmassa: yep
<Riddell> brmassa: going to sleep now but leave your message here.  then hang around and you'll find things needing done
<brmassa> Riddell: ok so. nite
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: have you removed kdepim-runtime-libs4 from kdepim-runtime ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yeah, I followed debian in that regard
<brmassa> KOFFICE 2.1: the app icons now returned to be images of objects instead the abstract geometric shapes. its desirable?
<brmassa> KOFFICE 2.1: KPresenter are not showing images (only shows a grey box) AND they are not saved/loaded again.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: we have still libmaildir4 (in kdepim) transitonal package which depends on kdepim-runtime-libs4 :(
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: that should be changed to kdepim-runtime
<Lex79> ok I'm going to change that
<JontheEchidna> actually
<JontheEchidna> you could probably remove the transitional package altogether
<JontheEchidna> !info libmaildir4 hardy
<ubottu> Package libmaildir4 does not exist in hardy
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you can drop that
<Lex79> well, I'll drop :)
<JontheEchidna> supported upgrades this release are hardy -> lucid and karmic -> lucid
<JontheEchidna> and the package is already transitional in karmic
<JontheEchidna> brmassa: It would be helpful to report all the koffice bugs you may find to bugs.kde.org. Thanks for testing.
<JontheEchidna> We don't directly develop KOffice, but I'm sure the KOffice developers would appreciate the feedback
<brmassa> JontheEchidna: ok. but the icon changes i believe its a Kubuntu packaging thing right?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so.
<brmassa> JontheEchidna: ok so. i just tought it was. all bug-related stuff to bugs.kde.org so...
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I and we have a big problem :( I can't start kde after upgrade because kde4libs is built against qt beta and not rc1
<Lex79> see the log please http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36012588/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.3.3-0ubuntu3_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<ScottK> ryanakca: knmap will need to wait until a new upstream version to sync.  Once we have a different md5sum for a particular tarball, it can't be changes.
<ScottK> changes/chagned
<Lex79> ScottK: have you seen that buildlog? ^^ kdelibs is built on qt beta instead rc, and now I can't start kde, binary incompatible
<ScottK> Lex79: I haven't perhaps I can take a look at it in a few hours.
<Lex79> thank you
<brmassa> JontheEchidna: just reporting back that KOffice2.1 is working quite fine on KJaunty. all specific bugs were reported on kde bug tracker
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: You around?
<nixternal> i am now it seems
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Can you check this doc that I'm about you send you? I want to make sure it falls within standards.
<nixternal> sure
<DarkwingDuck> it's 6 or 7 pages
<nixternal> i may not do it tonight, but i can at least do it tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> Okay
<DarkwingDuck> I'm looking to see if that is even the right style that you guys are looking for or if im missing something.
 * ghostcube mentions karmic is bad release 
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<ghostcube> the first time ever i needed to reinstall 2 machines after upadting from an ubuntu version
<ghostcube> o.o
<ghostcube> nah 3 if i include the mac from yesterday
<ghostcube> i pray for lucid to work fine again
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> qt creator does not fit on my netbook screen
<apachelogger> oh my
<ghostcube> rofl
<markey> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/11/giving-up-the-gimp-is-a-sign-of-ubuntus-mainstream-maturity.ars
<markey> :)
<Tm_T> awww
<Sput> isn't F-Spot a Mono-based application?
<Tm_T> is
<Tm_T> what about it?
<Sput> ah was just wondering, I'd thought I've read somewhere that there was no Mono in the default install
<jussi01> Sput: we dont ship fspot in kubuntu :D
<Tm_T> Sput: yes no mono in default _kubuntu_ install (:
<tsimpson> libmono2.0-cil is already default in Ubuntu, Edubuntu and UNR it seems
<tsimpson> shame on them all
<jussi01> why is tomboy so important?
<jussi01> :P
<Mamarok> jussi01: especially since you can have kjots, knotes, basket...
<jussi01> :D
<Tm_T> can someone explain to me something about usability?
<Tm_T> string freeze is crawling in KDE
<Tm_T> and, I don't know how I should show to users how to use feature in kwin theme
<mgraesslin> Tm_T: for what is it?
<Tm_T> B2 theme has ability to move the titlebar
<Tm_T> and there's shortcut to do it manually if you don't like the automation
<Tm_T> but the shortcut is not easy to know so I would like to explain it to users somehow
<mgraesslin> hmm
<mgraesslin> I guess the userbase of B2 would understand it...
<Tm_T> possibly, it's shift+drag and AFAIK copied from original BeOS and all later incarnations
<Tm_T> but I feel somehow dumb to not tell it at all
<mgraesslin> is there a ui element for the moving? Then it could be in the what's this text
<Tm_T> mgraesslin: only ui element to toggle automove on and off
<Tm_T> in settings
<mgraesslin> difficult
<mgraesslin> it doesn't fit perfectly to set it on the what's this text of that checkbox
<mgraesslin> but well if there is a text explaining what automove means it could be added
<Tm_T> "When selected, titlebars are automatically relocated to visible positions otherwise, they are only moved manually."
<Tm_T> hmm, "only moved manually by pressing shift and drag with mouse." ?
<Tm_T> no, that's not right...
<Tm_T> I hate explaining things sometimes
<mgraesslin> yep know that one
<mgraesslin> I always try to find a natural speaker for it
<Tm_T> I just add "manually using shift+drag."
<Tm_T> committed, back to figuring out build issues
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like kde4libs built against the old Qt4 due to lack of epochs in the build-depends.  I have a fix ready unless you're about to upload or something.
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<Riddell> there's probably others which did the same
<ScottK> Will do.
<Tm_T> epoch... such nice
<ScottK> No doubt, but getting kdelibs right is a good start ...
<ScottK> Besides, that's the one Lex79 asked me to look into ...
<Riddell> I'm trying to work out the latest kdepim build failure
 * ScottK nods.
<ScottK> kde4libs uploaded.
<ScottK> NCommander: qt4-x11 looks like it's in need of some porting help.
<Riddell> kde4-config: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei
<Riddell> well, that would explain it
<Riddell> best wait for kde4libs to compile with new qt then
<Riddell> I'll check for others that I missed the epoch on in the mean time
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, that's the Qt BC issue
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You could use kubuntu-ppa project for bugs for KNH until it enters the archive.
<Mamarok> maco: Pulseaudio causes problems galore with sound in KDE applications like Amarok and Dragonplayer, and unless the pulseaudio stack from coling is in KDE 4.4 it should *not* be used.
<Mamarok> Get yourself informed upstream at KDE, please
<maco> yes i know you have claimed many times that it breaks in kde
<maco> im just saying blueskaj is dead wrong to say that it replaces your sound drivers
<Mamarok> well, take that discussion to PM or elsewhere, but don't discuss that in the support channel, please
<Mamarok> maco: also, you should know better that these discussions do not belong in #kubuntu, please respect the guidelines
<Mamarok> accusing people of lying is not a good idea anyway, never is
<maco> im telling him in pm but he doesnt care to learn how it works, just wants to keep spreading the misinformation he got i dont know where
<maco> but that pulseaudio replaces the sound drivers *is* an untruth
<Mamarok> maco: it overwrites the alsa settings of Phonon, that is not a lie but the sad trouth
<Mamarok> and currently you can't just deactivate pulseaudio
<Mamarok> which is clearly a flaw in the pulseaudio design
<Mamarok> but since no pulseaudio dev ever cared for KDE before...
<Mamarok> luckily coling did take care of, so it should be solved once KDE 4.4 is out
<maco> heh i removed pulseaudio while at uds because i couldnt get a DVD to play right, and Riddell and rgreening were there and i fgured they'd start blaming pulse, so i needed to show it was just as fubar with or without
<Mamarok> currently Pulseaudio needs too much tweaking to make it run, and you can't expect plain users to spend 30-60 minutres rewriting their configuration files, so Pulseaudio in Kubuntu currently is a no go
 * maco snorts
<maco> uh huh
<maco> right
<maco> "set them all to use pulse by default" is sooooo much tweaking
<maco> it only breaks if you try to mix some stuff to pulse and some to not-pulse in the multimedia settings
<Mamarok> maco: don't be stubborn, read the kde-core-devel malining list, and the phonon ML too so you really know what this is about, please
<Mamarok> I have spent the last 6+ months driving mad with debugging users who inadvertently got pulseaudio installed and lost all sound in KDE
<Mamarok> I am sick of it, really
<maco> or i could just let you all keep saying everything's boken with pulse in horrible ways that magically dont ever happen on either of my laptops
<maco> and NO, i do NOT have tech support from dan
<Mamarok> maco: form what I have read in your blog you did a lot of tweaking with your BF to get puleaudio work with KDE, so stop it
<maco> i did?
<maco> where the heck did i say that?
<Mamarok> yes, you did, don't remember your own bolg posts?
<Mamarok> blog*
<maco> apparently not
<Mamarok> currently Pulseaudio should not be used with KDE in Jaunty or Karmic, period.
<maco> all ive done is set everything in multimedia settings to use pulse
<Mamarok> it's not adapted to, and it causes more problems than anything else
<Mamarok> it's pointless to defend Pulseaudio in those releases, really, I am just sick of spending hours and hourse on debuggin people because of that
 * txwikinger is saddened by the fact that his favorite country music station was shut down while he was at UDS
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> country
<maco> well ive got no alsa config files, there is a .pulse but i have no idea what's in there so never touched it, and i've reinstalled at least twice since becoming single, so...
<maco> i am the only admin of my machine. he has not tweaked it.
<txwikinger> apachelogger: It serious! nothing to giggle about
<maco> the only mentions of pulseaudio i recall having on my blog are umm...mythtv on hardy...and the last 2 releases "how to remove it"
<apachelogger> txwikinger: triue
 * apachelogger makes serious face
 * txwikinger wonders if he should start a petition with the PM about this
 * txwikinger looks in the Canadian Charter of Rights if there is a right to listen to Country music
<maco> lets see... others include a workaround for a bug in jaunty alpha that has since been fixed, a "hey look dan has a blog", a post about swfdec, and a mention that pulseaudio was installed if you used the Kubuntu DVD with jaunty
<maco> nope, nothing about tweaking it to work with kde. it did that on its own.
<txwikinger> maco: pulseaudio is installed here
<apachelogger> it also breaks on its own :P
<maco> apachelogger: the sound drivers usually help with that ;)
<apachelogger> true that
<txwikinger> but it always falls back to the other driver since pulseaudio fails
<maco> but hey, Mamarok also claims gstreamer is the devil, so... i think its just a bunch of NIH
<apachelogger> maco: gst support in phonon is indeed phony though
<txwikinger> well.. a devil maybe... but *the* devil?
<maco> apachelogger: wouldnt that be phonon's problem, not gstreamer's?
<apachelogger> the devil is python though :P
 * txwikinger agrees with that
<Mamarok> maco: I don't think I said that, but as it is buggy as hell and doesn't work well with KDE...
<apachelogger> maco: couldn't say, last I had to do with gst was when they completely raped their api apart from 0.9 to 0.10
<apachelogger> not a nice thing to do really
<Mamarok> I guess most of our problems will be solved once we have the vlc backend
<maco> oh god, vlc failed HARDCORE at playing that DVD
<maco> totem with gsteamer was the closest thing to working
<txwikinger> gst in Canada is a tax
<apachelogger> because ubuntu probably tempered with it :P
<Mamarok> maco: works fine here
<Mamarok> but since I don't mix Gnome stuff into my KDE...
<apachelogger> maco: libdvdcss is the answer to all them problems
<Riddell> this was a very problematic DVD
<maco> apachelogger: i had it installed
<maco> Riddell: it played on dan's computer!
<apachelogger> that is weird then
 * apachelogger never saw any of his 7 dvs fail with dvdcss :P
<Riddell> maco: very problematic and illogical DVD
<apachelogger> maco: maybe a hardware problem?
 * txwikinger has no sound on 2 of 3 karmic machines
<maco> kaffeine&dragon with xine played the BBC intro then said end of disc and stopped when they got to where the DVD menu should be. with gstreamer, they did nothing
<txwikinger> and switched off sound on the 3rd one :D
<maco> VLC showed image & sound for 1/2 a second, then just went blank and silent for 5-10 seconds, then a blip of movie...
 * txwikinger thinks computers make far too much noise
<ScottK> Q: How many Kubuntu developers does it take to play a DVD? A: At least one more than they had on hand.
<maco> totem-gstreamer and mplayer played it with working sound but the image was all garbled (funny colors and like i had my glasses off)
 * txwikinger wonders if he should upgrade his wife's laptop.. .she always wants to watch DVDs
<apachelogger> ScottK: they didnt have me :P
 * apachelogger is pretty good at doing illegal things :P
<maco> ahhhh i want my window manager back!
<Riddell> maco: kwin --replace &
<maco> that's the trouble. kwin is running
<Riddell> maco: larswm --replace &
<maco> xmonad's not installed yet
 * maco waits for the 1008 packages that come after a reinstall to finish
<txwikinger> how can you fix dbus when it runs mad with 100% cpu usage?
<maco> argh. the device notifier mounter plasmoid popped up when i plugged in eSATA drive before. now i reinstalled from amd64 to i386 and it doesnt. lovely.
<Riddell> check lshal before and after to see if it reaches that level
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: for k-n-h, why a separate settings pane? can't it just be part of the system notifications?
<rgreening> I could have made the DVD work, but It would have required me installing the lat
<rgreening> laptop clean...
<rgreening> and Im sure that wasn't an option.
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: Well, technically if you didn't use the "ignore forever" button on the notifications you could stop the notifications completely in a roundabout way from the regular notifications config
<JontheEchidna> But it's quite difficult to get to if you don't know what you're looking for.
<JontheEchidna> And once you do find it, you have to roundabout-ly disable it by unchecking all the ways it can notify you
<JontheEchidna> well, that's only one way for us, but yeah
<JontheEchidna> From a coding point of view it's hard to disable the notification using only the settings given to us from KNotify
<JontheEchidna> which would really be deleting the settings for the notification entirely, which isn't very nice either
<JontheEchidna> This is different than most applications in that the feature itself is the notification, whereas in most applications the notification notifies about a feature
<JontheEchidna> In a nutshell, the knotification api is too limited for what we are trying to do + the System Settings interface it gives for notification control is too complex for our usecase.
<yuriy> ok. how about a better name for that then "helper notifications"? that sounds weird
<yuriy> what are they helping?
<yuriy> *than
<JontheEchidna> I have been trying to think of a better name there.
<JontheEchidna> They are presenting notifications for Kubuntu's system services that help you run your system
<JontheEchidna> Any suggestions would be appreciated. :)
<JontheEchidna> "Service Notifications" maybe?
<JontheEchidna> If only the sidebar icons could have multirow text...
<JontheEchidna> If they did I'd probably name it "Kubuntu Service Notifications"
<apachelogger> http://identi.ca/notice/15509736
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<Nightrose> apachelogger!!!!
<Nightrose> *kiss*
<Nightrose> i'll try it as soon as i get home
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: something like kubuntu notifications is tempting, but that's almost as much a technical detail as "helper"
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I decided against that since using Kubuntu would really just be improperly using branding and not adding any detail at all
<yuriy> maybe just something like "other" "more" or "additional"? since contextually they really just belong in system notifications
<Lex79> ScottK or Riddell: can you retry kdepim? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.3.3-0ubuntu3
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: hmm, I quite like that idea
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when I've time, can I add pot italian translation to k-n-h? :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: go right ahead, just be aware that some strings may change
<Lex79> good
<JontheEchidna> I'll tell you when there are any changes, and we can string freeze soon anyway.
<JontheEchidna> On that note, I remembered that I wanted to make a post to kubuntu-devel ml asking for code review, maybe I'll ask for string review too
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> At the least after the review we can enter partial string freeze where only new strings can be added.
<ScottK> Lex79: I think pimlibs needs done first.
<ScottK> (which I just retried)
<Lex79> right, pimlibs is ftbs, I saw now
<JontheEchidna> If only we could get these people to write documentation: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic
<amichair> JontheEchidna: need a review, I hear?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Anyone ask them?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, code/string review of: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-notification-helper/trunk
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: probably not, which would be the main problem here I suppose
<ScottK> Dunno what would happen if they were asked, but the odds of them saying yes, can't go down.
 * amichair used kubuntuguide.org extensively in his first year or two of kubuntuing. concise and useful. excellent site.
<MsMaco> yeah i liked ubuntuguide.org when i started
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I heard u mention you prefer 'restricted-license' instead of 'restricted' (I agree) - if so, the config checkbox needs to be updated as well
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not limited to license-restriction but also patent restriction
<JontheEchidna> But yeah, gotta find something better for that
<maco> yay i have my window manager back!
<maco> i think i can deal with a broken kdm until i get back on the amd64 system
<amichair> JontheEchidna: want to take review comments/discussion to a separate channel?
<amichair> amichair: i.e. private?
<JontheEchidna> here is quite fine :)
<JontheEchidna> I mean, if you feel that you need to discuss something privately by all means you can PM me, but as part of Kubuntu here is quite appropriate for discussion of KNH
<amichair> m_hookCheckBox and m_installCheckBox could use a rename... they don't quite convey what they are
<amichair> e.g. m_upgradeInfoCheckBox and m_restrictedCodecCheckBox or something like that
<JontheEchidna> that could be applied to a lot of places, actually
<JontheEchidna> For the daemon we have an InstallEvent class which spits out the notifications for restricted codec availability
<JontheEchidna> and HookEvent for the upgrade hooks
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'll start off by apologizing if I may seem nitpicky or direct... I strive for high/strict code standards myself, so I'm just saying what pops up as I see it :-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, nitpicking is exactly what I'd like. I'm a bit obsessive-compulsive over it too
<amichair> great :-)
<amichair> then I think by all means you should rename everything to match what it is. readability makes maintainability.
<ghostcube> guys i got the non plus ultra 80 mm fans for my pc
<ghostcube> 4 times noctua 80 mm :O
<ghostcube> 53 m³ air per hour
<ghostcube> :D
<maco> the very long and mostly-descriptive function names in gnome are the only thing that make their utter lack of comments bearable
<JontheEchidna> Upgrade hook is the technical name for the upgrade information, so I'm not too sure about changing everything for that.
<JontheEchidna> I do agree that m_installCheckBox is undescriptive, however.
<JontheEchidna> as is using Install* for class names, etc
<amichair> it doesn't always have to be long and cumbersome... that can be bad too. it just has to require least amount of effort for the reader, and be least error prone or confusing
<amichair> JontheEchidna: 'upgrade hook' would be ok too... 'hook' not as much. a hook can be any huge number of things, even in a small context
<JontheEchidna> sounds reasonable
<amichair> of course I'm not used to kubuntu-specific nomenclature, so if anything I say doesn't make sense, I'm probably wrong :-)
<JontheEchidna> Basically all of our python apps are a weird mix of gnome-style method naming and kde-style method/variable naming
<JontheEchidna> but maybe you knew that already ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Otherwise we try to follow KDE coding principles
<amichair> well it usually doesn't matter as long as it's consistent. The wording in a name is more important than using camelcase vs underscores.
<amichair> as for separate-line braces.... well... I won't go down that path just yet :-P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dont touch my classes :P
<apachelogger> yours you can do evil things to, not mine
<apachelogger> my poor baby events
<amichair> who's responsible for deleting a KNotification instance?
<apachelogger> the knotifcation
<amichair> JontheEchidna: does upgrade hook always require a restart?
<JontheEchidna> Hooks never require restarts, I don't believe
<amichair> there's a notifyrc file which claims otherwise
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's because it was a copy/paste from [Restart/Event]
<amichair> oh, ok then :-)
<JontheEchidna> but, good catch, since it would show up as restart in system settings
<JontheEchidna> (in the main notification config where you can tweak things)
<amichair> great, now that I know my time is not wasted, I can continue :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger and Riddell: Did you scribble on JontheEchidna's kubuntu-dev application?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: "Ignore" vs "Ignore Forever" is a bit confusing, it's not apparent what "Ignore not forever" would do
<amichair> JontheEchidna: at least not immediately. maybe they should be contrasted by different wording
<JontheEchidna> What would you suggest?
<amichair> trying to think of a good alternative
<JontheEchidna> strings are harder than they seem
<ScottK> How long does ignore (not forever) ignore for?
<JontheEchidna> ignore (not forever) ignores until the event happens again
<ScottK> How about 'Ignore for now'?
<amichair> or 'Ignore this time' vs 'Ignore always'
<ScottK> That's work.
<ScottK> That's/That'd
<JontheEchidna> I like that too
<amichair> the i18nc context message should reflect the difference too
<JontheEchidna> Would it be better to separate the context and string arguments of an i18nc in all cases or just in cases where the line would be > 90 chars wide otherwise?
<seicherlbob> I know this is not a support channel, but can someone explain the way, audio devices are definied in kubunutu, to me? I have a Creative XFI Titanium and i cant configure in- and output devices properly. How are HAL, Alsa, phonom and kde working together?? Where can I define/configure the devices listed in the multimedia-settings?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: u mean a linebreak?
 * ScottK looks at seicherlbob's quesiton and suggest maco needs to write some docs.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah. If I have i18nc("my comment", "string); that's over 90 chars wide I would linebreak after the comma
<apachelogger> as long as you indent properly :P
<JontheEchidna> I'd line it up with the first argument^
<seicherlbob> ScottK: well... i could need some good docs. But everywhere i look, it says, this and that is an audio-backend.... but how do they work together?! and where the hack can i configure the auio devices listed?! This is driving me crazy
<JontheEchidna> the question is, should this be done for all lines or just the too-long ones as necessary?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: it's no different than any method call... if too long, break it up and indent (whatever ur guidelines define as continuation indent)
<ScottK> Right, thus we need some docs.
<ScottK> That are actually sensible and usable.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'd say there's no point in breaking perfectly readable lines
<JontheEchidna> Kate automagically takes care of indention <3
<seicherlbob> ScottK: too bad most developers hate writing docs, because you loose time to go on developing...
<ScottK> seicherlbob: This is true.  Also sound is a very complex subject and not that many people know enough to write about it correctly.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: it's just like any other method call. u break when necessary.
<seicherlbob> ScottK: the statement about the "complex subject"... i absolute agree with that. i got no clue where to start... anyway, you dont know a thing about it, do you?
<ScottK> I know enough to ask experts.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: while you're at it, that startDetached line can use a break too :-)
<ScottK> That's why I highlighted maco in my first reply to you.
<JontheEchidna> hehe, yeah. Got that one ;-)
<seicherlbob> ScottK: thanks ;)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'm thinking the exists(reboot-required) check should be encapsulated in RebootEvent, no?
<amichair> (bottom of NotificationHelperModule)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: that's getting into apacheloggerdesign (tm), I'd consult him for that
<amichair> just like ApportEvent:show() does it's own check...
<amichair> apachelogger: ^^?
<apachelogger> they are different by design
<apachelogger> the apport check depends on another application, whereas the reboot one does not
<apachelogger> anyhow, since technically the memory aquired by the rebootevent could be swapped at some point it is sensible to not trigger any calls into it unless necessary
<apachelogger> which is also what I would do for apport, if only it would not depend on another application
<apachelogger> generally the event the should handle the event and no more than that, the check in apportevent just wouldnt justify its own class, which is the only reason it is indeed part of ApportEvent
<amichair> apachelogger: each type of event might have it's own specific checks, why not encapsulate them in the events? maybe even in a common Event method (i.e. hasSomethingToShow of sorts)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: checked the google doc and fixed a few typos - looks very good
<apachelogger> amichair: because they are not event related
<apachelogger> the condition the event
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also understandible?
<apachelogger> most important that is :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i think so - i got a little lost in the last 2 paragraphs but otherwise very clear
<apachelogger> yeah, I lost focus towards the end, which is the reaon I just stopped :)
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: great job on netbook.xml...only thing I see, is we need to add a couple of entities for 'Kubuntu Netbook Remixe' and 'KNR' for you...it is no longer called the Kubuntu Netbook Edition :)  though you got it down well it looks
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thanks for the revu :)
<apachelogger> *hug*
<Nightrose> :)
<amichair> ok... though if u want to make it more generic in a future release, I think it can turn out quite nice
<amichair> apachelogger: u can have each event implement it's own specific initialization/condition/execution methods, and have the module treat them generically as a simple 'dumb' container, without knowing any specifics about the events
<amichair> so adding new types of events boils down to just implementing the event subclass
<amichair> it can be nice :-)
<maco> ScottK: i dont actually know much about phonon. when dan taught me about the audio stack, i still used gnome
<maco> i can point to a crazy looking chart that dan showed last UDS
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I see hookevent also has equivalent ignore options... maybe they should all be standardized
<JontheEchidna> I just standardized the ignore options for all event-based classes
<amichair> JontheEchidna: cool
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the hook parser has a bunch of issues, but before getting into them, isn't there an existing rfc822 parser we can use?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, hook parser is probably the worst part of the app, even after it was cleaned up a bit :P
<amichair> doesn't any kde lib export this functionality? it's used in many places...
<JontheEchidna> I've not looked too hard. I would imagine that the kdepim apps might use one
<JontheEchidna> what with email being rfc822
<amichair> and, um, rfc822 being email :-)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<amichair> JontheEchidna: feel like looking for it? or wanna fix the impl? it's not that hard, but reusing working code is always better :-)
<JontheEchidna> Reusing existing code would be the best long-term solution, but both that and fixing the current impl aren't on the top on my Todo list, so to speak
<JontheEchidna> contributions towards either are welcome
<amichair> JontheEchidna: lol... I google "kde rfc 822 parse", and what do I see at the bottom?
 * JontheEchidna whining about how I don't know of one? :D
<JontheEchidna> yep!
<amichair> JontheEchidna: :-D
<tsimpson> maybe http://api.kde.org/4.3-api/kdepimlibs-apidocs/kmime/html/classKMime_1_1Content.html
<amichair> I was just looking there :-)
<amichair> or more specifically, in KMime::Headers
<tsimpson> lots of classes under KMime::Headers
<tsimpson> http://api.kde.org/4.3-api/kdepimlibs-apidocs/kmime/html/classKMime_1_1Headers_1_1Base.html aren't inheritance graphs fun
<amichair> is there a code snippet anywhere in sight?
<amichair> so that's a single header line...ok...
<amichair> KMime::Headers::Generics::Unstructured.... getting closer...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: noob q: how do I make the project?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: mkdir build; cd build; cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr; make; sudo make install
<amichair> the last bit will install it instead of the system app?
<JontheEchidna> instead of the system app?
<amichair> the existing standard karmic notifier
<JontheEchidna> oh, not instead
<amichair> what does the /usr part do?
<JontheEchidna> /usr is the standard install location for our KDE packages, otherwise it would usr /usr/local/ and not get picked up by KDE
<JontheEchidna> er, otherwise it would isntall to /usr/local
<JontheEchidna> bah, can't spell today
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: was it your ppa that the new kmail is in?
<jussi01> err koffice
<JontheEchidna> nope
<jussi01> (I got a mail as that came in... :P )
<amichair> JontheEchidna: this might cheer u up :-) http://www.languagehat.com/archives/000840.php
<JontheEchidna> heh, seen that
<amichair> JontheEchidna: so if it doesn't overwrite the existing app, what does it do?
<JontheEchidna> the old app is a python script
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I ejnoy it evrey time :-)
<JontheEchidna> the new one is a c++ KDE Daemon module + KCModule
<amichair> I guess what I'm trying to ask is... can it break my system? should I do this in a vm?
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: wow, I was sure I saw something with your name on it... meh anyway...
<JontheEchidna> I would say that it won't break yours ystem
<JontheEchidna> at the most, while update-notifier-kde is running you won't be able to use the restriced codec install w/ kubuntu-notification-helper
<JontheEchidna> but update-notifier-kde's codec notifier would still work in that case
<amichair> I think I'll set up a vm anyway... this won't be the last package I build :-)
<amichair> Konversation doesn't have copy/paste in the Edit menu... how unconventional
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what's the name of the package with all the build tools?
<jussi01> !info buildessential
<ubottu> Package buildessential does not exist in karmic
<JontheEchidna> build-essential
<jussi01> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<amichair> 10x
<amichair> ? -  ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found
<amichair> kde-devel? trying...
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs5-dev and gettext are required
<ScottK> maco: You are now the Kubuntu audio expert, so please get educated.
<maco> oh dear
<ScottK> Yeah, well this is how it happens.
<ScottK> There's a decent chance we'll end up having to ship pulseaudio in Lucid +1, so get ready.
<maco> hehe ok
<maco> though seriously, i cant reproduce this "zomg pulse+kde fails miserably" stuff you all keep telling me exists
 * ghostcube wants to notice he likes to see libxine + jackd in main and build against each other
<ghostcube> :-*
<DarkwingDuck> Hey ScottK. We changed the Netbook version to a remix now?
<maco> i only get breakage if i set some but not all types of output (im not sure what to call these...or why even bother having them) in phonon to be pulse
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Yes, for Lucid it will be Remix (don't ask it to make sense, it just is).
<DarkwingDuck> LOL Ok, I'll make the changes to the Doc.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll also email you the doc and see what you think of it.
<dtchen> ooh, is maco handling all audio?
<dtchen> I'll totally withdraw my core-dev reapplication in that case
<dtchen> :-)
<maco> NO
<dtchen> yes you are :-)
<maco> ScottK: see what you did?
<ScottK> I don't see a problem.
<maco> dtchen: oi, im just going back to trying to be your apprentice
<ScottK> You'll handle it fine.
 * dtchen clicks cancel for the DMB moderation queue
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> dtchen: Minions are good to have.
<maco> dtchen: you only taught me how gnome works though
<dtchen> err, what?
<dtchen> I don't deal with GNOME-y bits
<ScottK> dtchen: Different word for apprentice, essentially.
<dtchen> I'm die (bare metal) up through GSt, no further
<dtchen> I've only been forced into Phonon and Flash because of bug reports
<dtchen> ScottK: referring to maco's "how GNOME works" reference
<maco> dtchen: as in youve splained a bit about pulse to me but nada about phonon
<dtchen> Phonon's easy
<dtchen> 1) if you ship PA, make sure it's set to use PA first, then fall back to ALSA's virtual 'default'
<maco> which is how i use it
<dtchen> 2) if you don't ship PA, make sure it's set to use ALSA's virtual 'default'
<maco> dtchen: im told this only works in our apartment and that it breaks for every other kubuntu user alive
<dtchen> well, there's no magic Dan dust that makes it work, I assure you
<al> works for me, too
<dtchen> there's just a whole lot of really craptastic audio hardware
<maco> *shrug* there's magic alberto aura that makes my wacom behave when he's on IRC
<dtchen> people don't tend to want to hear/read that they bought crappy things
<al> it just breaks with every second pa update when pa switches config defaults to the opposite
<amichair> JontheEchidna: Phonon library or includes NOT found - ?
<dtchen> al: well, I certainly am not going to attempt to maintain backward compatibility with every existing config
<dtchen> al: that's utter stupidity
<al> dtchen: didn't mean to imply that
<JontheEchidna> amichair: is this an upgrade from jaunty?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yep
<JontheEchidna> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall libqt4-phonon-dev kdelibs5-dev
<amichair> JontheEchidna: bingo!
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I just did a make clean and re-maked and found out that the compile fails. Be sure to to a bzr pull
<dtchen> maco: the corner cases are the hardest, and they're occurring so often that I may as well stop calling them corner cases
<dtchen> maco: namely: you begin with a clean Kubuntu (kubuntu-desktop seed) install and decide to install some app that pulls in PA
<amichair> JontheEchidna: it compiles fine... (from an hour or two ago)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: oh, ok
<dtchen> maco: or, you start with a clean Ubuntu (ubuntu-desktop seed) install and decide to install some app that pulls in Phonon
<JontheEchidna> I must have broken it after then
<dtchen> maco: there is no reasonable way to see whether Phonon needs to be reconfigured appropriately
 * amichair gives JontheEchidna a slice of yummy cheesecake for all his help
 * JontheEchidna noms
<dtchen> maco: it is precisely this split in derivatives that partly makes triaging these bugs utter mindboggling
<Sput> ScottK: well, good thing the phonon+pulseaudio patches made it into 4.4
<Sput> so maybe it sucks less in the future
<ScottK> It seems it's getting pretty unavoidable in Gnome, so "Remove pulseaudio" is less and less of a viable strategy for us over time.
<Sput> phonon and pulse sharing a device list seems to be a decent start :)
<Sput> not that I've tried, my install is still pulse-less
<maco> wow OSX usability fail
<Sput> maco: tell news :>
<dtchen> please note that I am in no way attempting to *force* PA into Kubuntu; I'm only and 've only been saying that keeping this separation is going to make forward development much more difficult for the very limited resources doing Ubuntu/Kubuntu audio
<maco> hrm not sure this works in kde either nwo i think about it. but in gnome, scrolling on top of the volume applet changes the volume. in osx....nope
<maco> wow even scrolling on top of the slider thingy doesnt move the handle
<Sput> well, when did MacOSX gain a mouse with scrollwheel? a year ago? :D
<maco> nah the mighty mouse has been around a whil
<maco> whle
<maco> while
<maco> OMG i HATE apple keyboards
<amichair> JontheEchidna: :-( make install fails, looking for nonexistent .../build/install_manifest.txt
<amichair> JontheEchidna: wait, may be my bad
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how do I make it popup a message for testing?
<ScottK> No one uploaded kdelibs-experimental in Lucid (4.3.3) ....
<JontheEchidna> amichair: what do you want to test?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the parser. I put a sample file (from wiki) in /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/, sholdn't that do something?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: in theory, yes
<JontheEchidna> Is the module loaded? (you can check by running kcmshell kcmkded)
<amichair> "In theory, theory and practice are the same. In practice, they are not."
<JontheEchidna> then see if the Notification Helpe module is running
<amichair> btw there's a typo in README - s/kcmchell/kcmshell/
<JontheEchidna> I like reinstalling apt-file to test hook support
<amichair> yes it's running
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<amichair> the reinstall pops it up. but if I want to experiment with parsing... wonder why the test file doesn't do it
<amichair> I'll play around with it some more
<JontheEchidna> editing the file apt-file installed would probably be enough for knh to think it's new
<amichair> yeah, that's what I'm playing with :-)
<JontheEchidna> btw, README fixed. Thanks
<amichair> nono, thank you! :-P
<Lex79> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.1-0ubuntu2/+build/1365799
<ScottK> Lex79: Done
<Lex79> ScottK: and kdepim
<ScottK> Lex79: Just did kdepim-runtime a little bit ago.
<Lex79> oh ok
<amichair> JontheEchidna: by touching the apt-file one, I got double-opened windows, crashes, and a strange multi-dialog with one entry empty... will try to figure them out.
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<amichair> JontheEchidna: any easy way to disable the old notifier?
<JontheEchidna> killall python
<Lex79> I'm wondering why amarok-common is gone....
<JontheEchidna> :P
<amichair> JontheEchidna: don't mind if I do...
<JontheEchidna> If you can get it to crash again I'd be interested in a backtrace
 * NCommander has upload rights to Kubuntu packages now \o/
<ScottK> NCommander: You do?
<JontheEchidna> oh, here's something. The "run this action" buttons only work once
<NCommander> ScottK, see ubuntu-devel
<NCommander> ScottK, the upload privilleges have been changed it seems
<ScottK> NCommander: You aren't in kubuntu-dev last I checked.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm not?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> kubuntu-dev was seeded with core-dev active in Kubuntu.
<ScottK> It's a new team.
<NCommander> Oh, I guess not
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> sorry, missed that bit
<ScottK> NCommander: There is an application process.
<ScottK> NCommander: We could stand with some qt4-x11 porting.
<ScottK> It'd be nice to get the fixes back upstream maybe before 4.6 final.
<JontheEchidna> eew. That code is quite wrong.
<NCommander> ScottK, oh god, its an ICE
<ScottK> NCommander: Enjoy.
<JontheEchidna> m_command will be overwritten each time a new hook is listed
<ScottK> NCommander: doko's on vacation, so it's all yours.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm on vacation in 30 minutes :-P
<ScottK> Right, but you also do this kind of stuff for fun.
<NCommander> ScottK, what's this application process
<amichair> JontheEchidna: where u at?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: hook gui. Stuff's pretty messed up there too
<ScottK> NCommander: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers
<NCommander> ScottK, I can't really do lucid porting at the moment due to a lot of issues with my boards and Lucid
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I can take a look at it too if u want
<ScottK> NCommander: How about powerpc?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: that and the parser are actually the only parts remaining to review/fix
 * JontheEchidna does feel a certain sense of responsibility since he wrote that crap
<NCommander> ScottK, i could look at that, and ia64
<ScottK> NCommander: Excellent.
<ScottK> NCommander: Feel free to ignore lpia.
<ScottK> ;-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: well if u already found the bug and it's easy to fix... I can bzr up quickly and not tell anyone :-)
<NCommander> ScottK, lpia is dead
<ScottK> NCommander: The judge has passed the sentence, but the firing squad didn't pull the trigger yet.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you sent your kubuntu-dev application to kubuntu-devel yet?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: well, I've not exactly "found" the fix. I just need to implement things differently
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I was waiting on you and apachelogger's feedback for my application: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/KubuntuDevApplication
<Riddell> it seems strange to comment on an application that I'll then be judging
<vorian> Riddell: can I use my core-dev app for the kubuntu-dev?
<ScottK> vorian: Shouldn't take a lot of editing.
<vorian> true
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: hmm, fair enough
<ScottK> vorian: Would you do me a package for kdelibs-experimental 4.3.3 so I'll have a recent upload to sponsor/base an opinion on?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: commenting now
<vorian> ScottK: possibly in a few days - i'll be busy with work thru Saturday
<vorian> I may be able to get it done tomorrow night
<ScottK> vorian: OK.  That or something else if someone gets to that first.
<vorian> fair enough ScottK, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks :D
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I can't believe I did that
<amichair> JontheEchidna: do u prefer to discuss things, or should I go ahead and change?
 * ScottK runs off to deal with kids ....
<JontheEchidna> amichair: if I have any questions I'll probably ask when I review the patches
<JontheEchidna> though I wouldn't mind knowing what you're fixing :P
<JontheEchidna> Does anybody have insight on how to send along local variables to a slot in an signal/slot connection?
<amichair> well, I'll try to replace the parser with a kde one, or else fix it. some rfc822 bugs: folding isn't done right, splitting line around ": " is wrong (whitespace not guaranteed or can be more than one char), header value can contain ":" too, first line starting with space should be error (but is ignored), continuation line containing a ":" is treated like a new header... to name a few :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: also I'd move parsing to a separate utility method, same for the timestamp parsing code
<JontheEchidna> like a calculateTimestamp() function?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: parser doesn't have to be class member (has no state), nor created anew each show()
<amichair> yep
<JontheEchidna> All of these sound like good ideas, go wild. :)
<amichair> and a file-to-map one too
<amichair> separate from the actual processing (checking for specific headers)
<JontheEchidna> I am not a too-terribly experienced C++ coder
<JontheEchidna> HookEvent, HookParser and HookGui are the results of leaving me alone with an rfc822 file and the specification :P
<amichair> in general it's good to split up long methods, and to extract well defined sub-functionality into separate methods
<amichair> JontheEchidna: well I just happened to implement an smtp server as well as an http server, so I have those pitfalls fresh in mind :-)
<JontheEchidna> neat
<JontheEchidna> That was my first flat-file config parer ever
<JontheEchidna> perhaps it shows?
<amichair> it's not that I didn't fall for them the first time too ;-)
<JontheEchidna> So how feasible is a KMime port looking?
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't bother fixing my code if we can use KMime or something similar in time for 10.04
<amichair> well unfortunately they didn't entirely separate a headers class from the rest
<amichair> but I think we can just use this: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdepimlibs-apidocs/kmime/html/namespaceKMime.html#a1e8082dd1eb67f81dd1c62a8f34454d7
<amichair> too bad there's no link to the source there :-/
<JontheEchidna> looks promising
<amichair> it'll suffice as long as we don't have to iterate over the lines, but only search for specific ones
<amichair> it's quite strange, how they (dis)organized this header-related functionality
<JontheEchidna> It would also be nice if we could make 1 KNotification per upgrade hook and forego the dialog entirely, but I'm unsure on how to implement that.
<amichair> u mean have a separate notification for each, with a separate 'details' dialog?
<JontheEchidna> you'd replace the "details" button with "run hook command"
<JontheEchidna> so no dialog would be needed at all
<amichair> I'm trying to think if that would be more convenient or less so... like after a full upgrade, having 20 popups to go through
<amichair> (potentially)
<amichair> a single dialog does make sense...
<JontheEchidna> hmm, 20 popups would be inconvenient
<nixternal> what about people who disable notifications too? :) like me
<amichair> on the other hand you lose the quick glimpse of what package it's about if there were separate popups with name in the title
<nixternal> though, my shell lets me know when I have updates anyways
<JontheEchidna> plus the page system for kpagedialog is super easy for iterations :D
<amichair> maybe we can leave it as it is, but have the notification text show the package names?
<JontheEchidna> KNotification doesn't really have any sensibilities regarding the amount of text you give it
<amichair> I saw at a glimpse u can set a widget in it, so it looked like u can put there anything u want... but didni't look into it
<JontheEchidna> if you had too many packages it would either make a super-tall notification or just have it display under the notification itself
<JontheEchidna> e.g. the text that doesn't fit would display under the notification, and over any notifications lower in the stack (if more than one are present)
<amichair> if it's too much, u can always show a fixed limit followed by "... and x more packages" :-)
<amichair> but that's just a 'nice to have' feature. I say let's leave it as is for now.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that'd probably be best
<JontheEchidna> I give up on HookGui, feel free to poke around there too
<amichair> ok, I stopped working on software-props until someone reviews/merges it, but you're quite a bit more responsive so I can do this in the meanwhile :-)
<NCommander> Riddell, when's the next kubuntu-dev meeting planned? (I'm on vacation for the next two weeks but I'd like to apply)
<Riddell> NCommander: there's no meetings planned, we just meeting when there's an application
<NCommander> Riddell, then I'll apply when I return
<NCommander> after i talk to my sponsors of course :-)
<Riddell> and fix qt4-x11 compiling on arm? :)
<Riddell> hmm, kdelibs-experimental has different package names in debian
<NCommander> Riddell, my hardware currently broken with armel/lucid
<NCommander> Riddell, so in effect, ENOARMHARDWARE
<NCommander> Unless I abuse the Canonical porter box
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would it be worth the merge if it's going away in 4.4?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's a good point
<Riddell> wait until tomorrow and the issue goes away
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: any news on the 4.3.4/4.3.85 tagging times?
<JontheEchidna> or rather, was it decided whether or not they'll be simultaneous?
<Riddell> not heard anything
<Riddell> so I presume they'll be tagged around the same time at least
<JontheEchidna> -.-
<Riddell> and I'm away next week during the day time
<Lex79> Riddell: can you look at amarok package? seems amarok-common is gone or not built
<Lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.1-0ubuntu2/+build/1365797
<Riddell> Lex79: there's no amarok-common.install in bzr
<Riddell> maybe neversfelde forgot a bzr add
<Lex79> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/amarok-common.install
<Riddell> bah humbug, let me checkout again
<Riddell> oh it just hasn't compiled on i386 yet
<Riddell> -common is arch all so it'll only compile on i386
<Riddell> nothing to do but wait
<Lex79> ah ok :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-26
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal, jjesse: I'm starting to work on the desktop doc
<txwikinger> hmm usb mount does not work automatically anymore
<DarkwingDuck> I've already updated the wiki
<DarkwingDuck> txwikinger: I've noticed it works about 50% of the time
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I've got a q regarding hookgui, just to see if I'm missing something
<amichair> JontheEchidna: a few, actually...
<anika_> amichair: ask :)
<amichair> is there a difference in each if/else block in the constructor between what happens in the if and the else, other than the key name?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck: the netbook.xml file looks good
<DarkwingDuck> thanks jjesse
<jjesse> there's some stuff that might need to befleshed out, but over all looks good
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK said there would be more changes so I'll keep an eye on the daily build
<jjesse> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> I'll start working on some of the other docs too
<DarkwingDuck> Since we seem to be starting from square one?
<jjesse> hrmm don't kow if we are indeed starting from square one
<jjesse> are we starting from square one nixternal?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: in all cases it's just looking for a key and returning the value
<amichair> JontheEchidna: so why do the if's and else's.... look so different?
<DarkwingDuck> Most of the new docs look quite empty...
<DarkwingDuck> I'll have to find the old ones then.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: oh, for name and description we can possibly have localized name and description fields
<JontheEchidna> so we check for the prescence of those first
<amichair> JontheEchidna: nono, I mean using contains+[], as opposed to iterator, loops, checks, breaks...
<JontheEchidna> oh
<amichair> don't they do the exact same thing?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: lp:kubuntu-docs is pretty much empty
<JontheEchidna> amichair: contains just gives me a boolean on whether it exists
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<amichair> JontheEchidna: right, and then [] gets it
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I could just do contains() to see whether I could assign it with []
<amichair> JontheEchidna: a while loop with a break at the end of the first loop is basically an if. getting an iterator and checking if it's not empty, then comparing it to the key by which it was already filtered, and then taking the value... it looks to me like it's doing the same thing
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<amichair> it would be much shorter and clearer to do contains and [] here too...
<amichair> unless, of course, I'm missing some subtlely here...
<JontheEchidna> I think I just came across the contains() function when I added the language support
<JontheEchidna> and it never hit me I could do the same thing for getting the non-localized values
<amichair> JontheEchidna: now about that, the wiki page says fields starting with _ should be i18nized, so where does the name-language syntax come in?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: that's for the "source" hook, so to speak. The final installed version will not have the _ in front of it, but rather be in the format of name-langcode
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh I get it, langs are expanded when creating the file rather than by the code that uses it
<JontheEchidna> right, the _ just denotes that it can be translated so that gettext picks up on it
<amichair> JontheEchidna: is there an advantage to this over translating dynamically as in other code?
<JontheEchidna> I don't understand
<amichair> it could just as well have been a simple english file, and the code processing it would call gettext or _() or whatever it's called at runtime, just like it does for resources which are hard-coded in the sources, no?
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<amichair> is it this way because of problems gapping translations between different apps/components (which communcate via the files)?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<amichair> ok
<amichair> one other thought: instead of QMap< QString, QMap< QString, QString > > and language checking and standalone parser etc, how about having a Hook class?
<amichair> it can take the filename in the constructor, do it's parsing/translating internally, and provide a cleaner external interface
<amichair> so the gui just treats it as an opaque data structure, regardless of the dirty details inside...
<JontheEchidna> That could work
<JontheEchidna> But it seems all I've ever done with hook support is shove dirty details into their own little world :P
<amichair> lol
<JontheEchidna> This would be good in that it would remove the need for un-parsing
<JontheEchidna> the hook class could provide methods for each of the fields
<amichair> yep, and handle language-checking automatically, etc
<JontheEchidna> then all we have to do is QLabel->setText(m_ourHook->name());
<amichair> and it would be easier to fix the single m_command/m_terminal for multiple hooks bug too :-)
<amichair> yeah, that's the idea
<amichair> encapsulate the implementation details and duplicate functionality (e.g. those langs things)
<amichair> anyway if u like the idea I can do it tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> Sounds great. Thanks a bunch
 * JontheEchidna afk for a bit
<amichair> btw I'm not sure the kmime thing will work out, it's harder to get at a header iterator
<amichair> (and I don't know how to include it in the project anyway :-) )
<amichair> I'm off to bed... c u tomorrow :-)
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: notifier stuff looks really good (on your blog) nice work
<jjesse> yes JontheEchidna good job
<jjesse> nixternal are we scrapping the docs totally or just tweaking what we currently have
<JontheEchidna> shtylman, jjesse: Thanks. apachelogger and smarter deserve credit too
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can we sync only with testing ? no unstable?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: if we need to sync with unstable we can sync with unstable. I would say that while it's preferred to sync from testing this release it's not required
<Lex79> ok I understand
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I don't think nixternal is around
<jjesse> i figure such
<DarkwingDuck> :) I think that fixing the current docs would be a better way to go...
<jjesse> me to
<jjesse> i keep dropping ssh connections to my netbook
<jjesse> no idea why
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm, I have not attempted that yet.
<DarkwingDuck> then again, I test for bugs and write documentation based on what I'm doing :D
<DarkwingDuck> VBox keeps freezing on the Lucid install
<nixternal> jjesse: yes, scrapping the docs totally....to tweak what we have would be just as much work, if not more
<jjesse> wow seems like a lot of werk
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> it is, but I am hoping to have 90% of it complete by the end of the holidays for translations
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> netbook is draft, and someone just did the audio topic :)
<nixternal> we have minions for once :p
<jjesse> yay i like minions
 * jjesse heads out to walk the dog and go to bed
<ScottK> Lex79: kdepim retried.
<nixternal> nice, we have Dell on the Planet pimping "Chromium OS on a Mini 10v"
<ScottK> Yup.
<ScottK> I guess it works for Canonical either way.
<nixternal> well, it wasn't a Canonical thing to put Dell on there
<nixternal> Dell has an employee who just happens to be a member and added it himself...
<ScottK> Because Dell is an Ubuntu Member?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> the one employee added the stuff himself...nobody said yes/no to it
<nixternal> there is a new thing being designed for the planet that allows manufacturers have their news on the Planet as well
<ScottK> Grumble.
<nixternal> ie. dell, system76, and such
<nixternal> but it is supposed to only pertain to ubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> I'm working on desktop next
<DarkwingDuck> minions? :P
<nixternal> booyah!  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10/kubuntu-docs/dhillon-v10/annotate/head:/docs/audio/C/audio.xml
<nixternal> that is a darn good start right there for the audio stuff...a few little fixes and that will be easy to whip into shap
<Lex79> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:4.3.3-0ubuntu2/+build/1365534
<ScottK> nixternal: Be sure to talk to maco, since she's the Kubuntu audio expert now.
<ScottK> Lex79: Done.
<Lex79> great
<Lex79> kdetoys is not uploaded yet, wiki merge says Quintasan has submitted for review...where no one knows :)
<nixternal> ScottK: audio as in playing audio, not the hardware
<ScottK> nixternal: I figure if i say it three times it will be true.  That's two.
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I've updated taking what I'm going to be working on.
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, as Lucid keeps getting updated I'll be updating
<nixternal> hey, for .desktop translations, I am using debhelper, so I added the pkg-kde-tools shit for kde.mk...that will add the ubuntu gettext stuff to the file supposedly for translations...where the hell will those translations go? will they be part of the package or will they be a part of some silly l10n package?
<ScottK> Should be part of the package.
<ScottK> Then they'll get stripped.
<JontheEchidna> you'll have to set a translation domain variable to get it all working, see any core KDE package for reference
<nixternal> do I have to manually add that gettext stuff then to the desktop files?
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you say good stuff on JontheEchidna's kubuntu-dev application yet?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I should mention that this variable goes in debian/rules
<nixternal> can't say that I have
<ScottK> nixternal: Please do.  It might even motivate him to help you .... ('cause I don't know this stuff either)
<nixternal> boost api docs are awesome
 * ScottK consults is irony detector.
<ScottK> is/his
<nixternal> ScottK: the sad thing is, I did this crap for another application, actually a couple of them...and I can't remember which ones they were :)
<nixternal> ScottK: writing a C++ app for a client
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Make sure it works with one and only one boost version for guaranteed lifetime employment.
<nixternal> I don't have to worry about them breaking stuff, as it will be me maintaining their stuff for a while
<nixternal> until I sell the contract off of course
<ScottK> Nice.
<nixternal> I can only take this consulting stuff for so long....
<nixternal> my last consulting gig I was hoping would turn into a full-time gig, but it didn't....it would have definitely caused me to stop contributing here
<nixternal> and it wasn't with microsoft!
<DarkwingDuck> is there a way to port the kubuntu-docs when finished into docs.kubuntu.org at all?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2009/11/25/kubuntu-notification-helper-0-4-85-0-5-beta1/#comment-1193
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yes, 'make web' will do it all for us
<nixternal> wtf is up with nepomuk
<DarkwingDuck> Who runs kubuntu.org? Canonical?
<nixternal> yup
<DarkwingDuck> so, how hard is it to get docs.kubuntu.org put together with a Lucid release
<nixternal> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha
<nixternal> sorry
<DarkwingDuck> that bad eh?
<nixternal> ryanakca or Riddell would be better suited for that one
<nixternal> we used to be at help.ubuntu.com but someone decided that kubuntu docs shouldn't be on an ubuntu domain
<DarkwingDuck> waaa?
<nixternal> someone also decided to CC-by-SA our docs, so we can't even use KDE docs, or link to them at all, so luckily we can cheat with <ulink type="help" url="help:/foo">
<nixternal> thank god for KIO!!!
<DarkwingDuck> does canonical not want to support us or, is this the mainstram guys?
<DarkwingDuck> *Mainstream
<DarkwingDuck> and by mainstream I mean ubuntu the gnome flavor...
<nixternal> it wasn't canonical's decision
<nixternal> which I find a bit odd
<DarkwingDuck> hmm...
<nixternal> jjesse: do you remember the whole thing about switching to cc-by-sa from gfdl?
<DarkwingDuck> also, I don't know if I'm stepping on toes but, why are we not our own team for kubuntu docs?
<DarkwingDuck> we don't follow their procedures, to are the bastard children...
<nixternal> what I would really like to do, and it is my dream, is to eventually split kubuntu-docs from the ubuntu documentation project so I^we can: a) control the layout of our shit b) not have to follow the current layout of ubuntu-docs, c) make our own decisions, I mean after all it is our docs
<DarkwingDuck> to=we
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<nixternal> haha
<DarkwingDuck> 20 seconds
<nixternal> we were thinking the same thing at the same exact time
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I was thinking too
<DarkwingDuck> who do we have to convince?
<nixternal> we shouldn't have to convince anybody...kubuntu-docs are ours, we maintain them...nobody else does
<DarkwingDuck> So, why don't we?
<nixternal> it is to much of a head ache for me to take on
<DarkwingDuck> actually, the question should be, what is stopping us?
<nixternal> jjesse and I tried a couple of years ago
<DarkwingDuck> and?
<nixternal> this whole idea of topic based docs came about, which is a good idea....so all we did was pull all of the parts out of our user guides into separate docs...creating the illusion we were doing topic based help
<nixternal> look at the ubuntu-docs bzr repo
<nixternal> it is a mess
<DarkwingDuck> I have... I gave up
<nixternal> haha, exactly
<nixternal> that's the reason I decided to clean ours up
<nixternal> people would be like "ya! I want to help"
<nixternal> then they look at the docs and then never return an email
<DarkwingDuck> So, actually, because we are starting fresh this woudl be the PERFECT time to do it
<nixternal> post LTS
<DarkwingDuck> post?
<nixternal> though, it is dangerous doing what I did for an LTS, but I feel I have a good grasp of everything right now, and there was no better time at doing it
<nixternal> after first of the year, if I go back to working for a company, I won't be around much
<DarkwingDuck> It's not that bad. between you me and jjesse and the handfull of help here and there we should have most of this done by Christmas
<nixternal> exactly my plans :)
<DarkwingDuck> So, if we get it all done, keep with the upkeep why not break away for Lucid?
<DarkwingDuck> Since we are starting fresh anyway?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm non-deployable so, I'm not going anywhere.
<nixternal> well, with khelpcenter the way it is, the benefit isn't all that huge...i am working with upstream on creating a newer version of khelpcenter...would like to restructure kde documentation fully as well
<nixternal> hopefully sometime next year, have a sprint that will deal with all of this
<nixternal> it is kind of nice actually for me and documentation stuff....I am also the project leader for KDE documentation (which I have done a shit job at recently)...here in/around Chicago, we have me, the Xfce/Xubuntu documentation leader, as well as the head developer of all things documentation for GNOME
<nixternal> we are getting together in a couple of months to figure out the best route for a cross-platform help system
<nixternal> I made 2 pumpkin pies for tomorrow...couldn't help it, started eating one already :)
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I guess I don't understand what goes into making a new team. This is the way I see it currently. We use docbook, ubuntu-doc uses Mallard. When ever there has been a kubuntu doc done for the past few years its gone to you or jjesse from ubuntu-doc. MKE doesn't seem to mind/care about kubuntu side of the house. We are our own team in every way except officially...
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, and we have our own branch that ubuntu-doc doesn't really touch
<DarkwingDuck> we deal with the translators on our own...
<DarkwingDuck> I'm sorry, I'm kinda a realist :D
<JontheEchidna> The Chicago mob is secrectly based around the documentation of FOSS
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: +1
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal am I just off with something?
<JontheEchidna> You should make an offer the ubuntu-docs team.... cannot refuse.
 * JontheEchidna whips on sunglasses
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: ubuntu-doc isn't using mallard yet are they?
<nixternal> I thought mallard wasn't ready for the big time yet
 * nixternal attempts a deb build of kubuntu-docs 10.04.0
<nixternal> 50 to 1 it doesn't work
<DarkwingDuck> from what I gathered from email chains is that they are working very quickly to transition
<nixternal> ya, I don't pay attention to their stuff
<nixternal> ok, nepomuk is pissing me off
<DarkwingDuck> I was reading it off and on.
<DarkwingDuck> *sigh* VBox is pissing me off
<nixternal> qemu ftw!
<nixternal> if your system supports virtualization, qemu is the way to go
<nixternal> way less overhead that vbox
<nixternal> and, of course I forget to build dep on pkg-kde-tools :p
<DarkwingDuck> I like the video options from VBox...
<DarkwingDuck> or, does qemu support it?
<nixternal> ahh, no support for those options
<nixternal> remember, all screenshots at 1024x768 :)
<nixternal> png format
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<nixternal> though I usually take care of all screenshots before final release
<nixternal> g'nite
<DarkwingDuck> :) yeah yeah yeah. except for the netbook... 1027x600
<DarkwingDuck> *1024x600
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking of you tube vids... Kinda show off Plasma a bit
<nixternal> ok, I have a piece of pumpkin pie with my name written all over it
<nixternal> brb
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> that pie just got its ass kicked
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, back to the breaking off topic... why aren't/cant we?
<nixternal> for some reason the ubuntu documentation project wants to hold on to everything
<DarkwingDuck> So, who makes that? MDKE?
<nixternal> he has his fingers in it, yes
<nixternal> but he shouldn't be making decisions for kubuntu-docs
<nixternal> right now, the layout sort of works...when it is time for new and exciting changes, then I will reinvest time to look at pulling away a bit
<DarkwingDuck> If you need help with that let me know.
<DarkwingDuck> Did it build?
<nixternal> no, I keep breaking other things
<DarkwingDuck> ahh
<nixternal> ooh, I have a bunch of work to get it to build yet
<DarkwingDuck> :) Okay, I'm heading to bed.
<DarkwingDuck> getting up early to cook
<nixternal> g'nite
<vorian> bed is for the WEAK and stuff
<siretart`> hey there
<siretart`> I'm about to upload this diff to kdemultimedia:
<siretart`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328304/
<siretart`> just before uploading I've noticed that the package seems to be managed in bzr, so I wanted to commit that debdiff to the branch
<siretart`> however, it seems that I'm not allowed to commit to that branch
<siretart`> anyone around that could commit the diff for me and upload it? or shall I just upload and someone who can will import the diff from launchpad to the branch?
<jussi01> siretart`: its a bit quiet here in the mornings, perks up in about an hour or 2. can try pinging Riddell or ScottK or apachelogger for example...
<siretart`> I guess you just did for me :-)
<jussi01> yup :D
<ghostcube> apachelogger is to old to be up :D he needs is beauty case sleep away
<ghostcube> rofl
<amichair> JontheEchidna: in hookgui, is it inded that invokeTerminal will run only when the command is quoted? or should that last line be outside the if?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: thuesday is the only day I dont have a calculus lecture, hence you will never see me learier than 10 :P
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> siretart`: I'll commit the diff right away, thanks for the heads up :)
<siretart`> apachelogger: will you do the upload as well?
<apachelogger> siretart`: can do
<siretart`> okay, thanks
<apachelogger> hum hum
 * apachelogger is wondering when the meeting JontheEchidna was writing about is
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did not expect you to be such a good showman :O reading our maling list made me laugh really hard :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: I belive I sent kdetoys debian diff for review but I didn't receive any comments on it, here's the link in case -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/kdetoys-ver666.tar.gz
<brmassa> guys, is there anything i can do regarding the TIMELORD initiative?
<Tm_T> brmassa: hug me ):
<brmassa> Tm_T: so be it
<brmassa> brmassa [] Tm_T
 * Tm_T hugs brmassa back
<brmassa> jezz!!! :P
<Tm_T> thank you, now I can continue with this nepomuk mess ->
<brmassa> Tm_T: ;-)
<brmassa> so... testing/developing/documenting?
<Sput> making it build?
<Sput> :)
<Tm_T> Sput: nepomuk currently in trunk is disabled, it's a mess ):
<Tm_T> hmmm, who was our "the man" when talking about translations ?
<Sput> Tm_T: yeah, I've noticed
<Sput> my system is half-broken currently
<Tm_T> Sput: I have spent a full week if not more to constantly sorting out why trunk is broken
<Sput> not very nice of Trueg to introduce something like this a couple hours before feature freeze :/
<Sput> Tm_T: same
<Tm_T> Sput: I know, I've been bashing him
<Sput> well, actually introducing would've been OK if it were tested
<Tm_T> Sput: ye, shame most of the time people don't remember to mention the one who hints them about build issues and sorts or I would have got more hilights in -commits
<Tm_T> Sput: he doesn't have enough time IIRC, and constantly forgets parts of commits etc... (:
<Tm_T> and to be honest, he is not alone
<Tm_T> also too many changes goes in without proper check of requirements etc
<Tm_T> Sput: it's not fun to make sure trunk builds in Intrepid also
<Sput> yeah thank $fsm I don't have to care about such things
<Tm_T> now I know when I get my session up I won't compile anything until it's all sorted
<Quintasa1|Szel> grrrr, my mother sometimes is really wried, I'm healthy enough to vaccum my carpet but not to use  the computer :O
<Sput> obviously, you need a new mom
<Quintasan|Szel> r...
<Tm_T> Quintasan|Szel: say "good, that's the way" to your mother from me
<Quintasan|Szel> Tm_T: :<
 * Quintasan|Szel loves PuTYY
<Quintasan|Szel> PuTTY even
<Riddell> Quintasan: where's your kdetoys merge?
<siretart`> apachelogger: thanks for the upload
<apachelogger> siretart`: you're very welcome
<Riddell> Quintasan: found it, uploaded, thanks
 * Riddell deletes 1000 rosetta spam e-mails
<amichair> JontheEchidna: another q, who is responsible for deleting the hooks? right now the user can run the hook command multiple times and it'll keep showing up
<apachelogger> amichair: AFAIK they do not get delted, but blacklisted in a config
<apachelogger> since some hooks might require each user to take action
<amichair> oh
<amichair> and who does the blacklisting?
<apachelogger> though I suppose there is some difference between system hooks and user hooks
<amichair> are we supposed to do it after the user selects 'do it'?
<apachelogger> amichair: if the hooks code doesnt do it, then no one :P
<apachelogger> amichair: pretty much so
<amichair> apachelogger: yes, that's what I found :-)
<apachelogger> actually I would say - after successfully executing the command
<JontheEchidna> amichair: you're right, that if else statement is messed up
<JontheEchidna> the else should be in regards to the second if
<amichair> JontheEchidna: ok, fixed that
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I made the change we discussed yesterday, it's lookin god
<amichair> JontheEchidna: now I'm looking into further issues, like what happens when a notification occurs while the dialog is already open, or when a hook is deleted (which also pops up a notification!), etc
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the meeting I referred to is the multimedia sprint that sandsmark was talking about
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I meant on the mailing list
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is more
<JontheEchidna> presumably there will be a meeting to process my application
<rgreening> apachelogger: did you see the latest DrWho?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am signed up for the sprint already :P
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> markey pointed it out to me
<markey> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> though really, as I mentioned loads of times, KDE needs a generic solution to this
<apachelogger> rgreening: waters on mars?
<apachelogger> not ye
<apachelogger> t
<markey> apachelogger: btw, we still need some more people, would be nice of you could do some promotion for the event
<apachelogger> didn't find the right mood to ... I dont want to waste that on a boring evening where I will only pay half the attention it deserves anyway :P
<markey> (any multimedia related folks will do)
<apachelogger> markey: did you invite the bangarang dood?
<markey> the what?
<apachelogger> bangaran
<apachelogger> g
<apachelogger> some new video player
<markey> never heard of that
<markey> from kde?
<apachelogger> there have been a couple of posts on planet kde
<apachelogger> markey: yes
<markey> well, we sent mails to the multimedia ML, promo ML, events ML....
<markey> and about 50 more
<markey> if he hasn't seen it yet, then I dunno
<apachelogger> markey: also dtchen might be good to have around since he is the one knowing all about them pulseaudio :)
<markey> we already have a PA developer on board
<markey> Colin Guthrie
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, amichair: I did check it out and it appears that gnome's update-notifier has a hook-delete.c file
<markey> but another one can't hurt
<apachelogger> markey: I think dtchen is more about implementations :D
<markey> feel free to ask him
<markey> yeah, cool
<markey> ask him :)
<markey> we have plenty space in the location
<apachelogger> dtchen: wanna come to kde multimedia sprint in may in .ch?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in that case we might as well kill it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I seem to remember that the python thingy does only blacklist though
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it would be cool if you could update the hook specification
<markey> here's the official mail for the MM-Sprint, with all information:
<markey> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-events&m=125811990106415&w=2
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it craps all over kdeglobal each time you see a a hook :P
 * apachelogger notes that all of ubuntu fails when it comes to updating implemetnation specifications
<dtchen> apachelogger: details? Foreign travel is kinda tough for me
<apachelogger> dtchen: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-events&m=125811990106415&w=2
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lol
<apachelogger> markey: do you have a gst dude on board?
<rgreening> Ya. The doc is insane! Oh my...
<rgreening> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> oh my
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> watch it now apachelogger
<apachelogger> there is a box that sez "A system restart is required"
<JontheEchidna> Waters of Mars rocked
<apachelogger> and there are 3 freaking buttons!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I dont wanna hear about it :P
<apachelogger> so
<markey> apachelogger: don't think so, but would be good to have some (although we're kinda navigating towards using VLC as the main Phonon backend)
<apachelogger> who came up with that 3 buttons idea
<apachelogger> way too confusing
<apachelogger> which one to press
<apachelogger> oh dear
<markey> the VLC lead dev will attend as well
<apachelogger> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1581 kB, installed size 3788 kB
<markey> libVLC, that is :)
<markey> not the player itself
<apachelogger> !info libvlc-dev
<ubottu> libvlc-dev (source: vlc): development files for libvlc. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 356 kB
<apachelogger> markey: all goody
<markey> :>
<apachelogger> since it is not multiverse there probably are no patent/legal complications with it
<markey> nice
<apachelogger> so technically it could go default in ubuntu
<markey> yeah, and VLC is very well maintained
<markey> quality software
<apachelogger> that would also allow me to promot kamoso to main and ship it in the netbook remix :D
<markey> and eean knows the VLC devs well
<markey> they are nice folks
<apachelogger> they are french, all french are nice :P
<markey> well.... ;)
<apachelogger> weird but nice :P
<markey> let's say, the french cuisine is excellent ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, does we Kubuntu has something I should start pushing to Akademy already?
<Tm_T> as I will contact local people soon about it in overall
<Tm_T> soon means today or tomorrow
 * Tm_T has to do something else now that trunk is broken and a mess
<Tm_T> I finally got webkit kpart built but other things are broken now, hooray ):
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to schedule a kubuntu-dev meeting now to review JontheEchidna's application.
<apachelogger> tomorrow UTC evening?
<Quintasan> Riddell: no problem :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: thanks for writing the mail :)
 * JontheEchidna has rosetta@launchpad.net blackholed in KMail
<ScottK> apachelogger: Works for me.
<Quintasan> good idea, I hate getting shitloads of messages inbox
<ScottK> We need at least 3 there.  We also need to invite Riddell, nixternal, and Tonio_.
<amichair> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: know of a normal way to remove the pages from a kpagedialog?
 * ScottK goes AFK.
<Quintasan> Riddell: is it normal for armel to fail?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: removePage(KPageWidgetItem *page)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: if you don't keep around references to all pages, that is
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, thanks for the feedback on my app too. I'm touched :)
<amichair> I can't even find a decent way to iterate the pages
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could contstruct a signal/slot during the iterator where we create all the pages?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, that wouldn't work
<amichair> ?
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<amichair> the multi-hook problem is already fixed, if u meant that. I'm now trying to have it update the dialog with changes that occur while it's open
<Riddell> Quintasan: armel fails for qt4-x11 currently so everything kde will fail :(
<amichair> i.e., if we implement deleting the hook and the dialog is open, or there's a new notification while it's open
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm out tomorrow evening (and this evening)
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'll be around every evening next week after 19:00UTC but not daytimes
<Quintasan> Riddell: kay, thanks, I was worried I screwd something in toys :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, fine with me, I suppose ScottK should also be around one of these evenings
<apachelogger> ScottK: just tell us when you prefer to do the meeting
 * apachelogger contineus writing about pointers
<apachelogger> amichair: create an iterator class then :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: about RecordItNow, the recordmydesktop frontend, do you think we can put it in repos with proper testing? I didn't manage to crash it and it worked with serveral different options :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, yes
<apachelogger> but really
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you would have to talk to whoever spends most time on recordmydesktop
<apachelogger> as I pointed out, since the latter does not provide an API recorditnow and recordmydesktop must always be version compatible
<amichair> apachelogger: I don't know how to get to them... they're not even children of the dialog, but of a kvbox, which has no parent! they're lost in space!
<apachelogger> amichair: kvbox.children() shoudl return a qobjectlist
<JontheEchidna> This means we are probably (ab)using KPageDialog in ways never concieved :P
<apachelogger> guessing that is :P
 * apachelogger cant really propose solutions since he doesnt know the code and needs to write about c pointers anyway :P
<amichair> apachelogger: but I can't get to the kvboxes either... it's strange, this api
<Quintasan> apachelogger: if we do not update recordmydeskop it must work :P
<amichair> JontheEchidna: no, it means the api is lacking... an iterator or a 'clear' method would be nice :-)
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/new.classmapper.php?class=kpage&module=ALL&version=4.x&go=Go
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we stands for all of the ubuntu and debian communities, I wonder how you can assume that will not happen? :P
<apachelogger> amichair: kpagedialog is a convenice class, there is noething preventing you from deriving the class and adding and iterator
<Quintasan> oh, well I can't I guess
<apachelogger> kpagedialog's intent usecase is not really to iterate the items
<amichair> apachelogger: of course I can do it myself... but it's very standard for a gui widget to give direct access to children, and for children to be the widgets shown on the parent... that's not the case here
<Riddell> who's the ark maintainer again?
<amichair> oh well, I'll figure some ugly hack around this
<apachelogger> Riddell: metellius
<apachelogger> oh my, I think I crashed kmail
<Quintasan> Uuuu! I want GR sync in Akregator
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: metillus on irc
<Riddell> hmm, idle 4 days, maybe I should e-mail
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what do you want to sync?
<Quintasan> read and unread articles
<apachelogger> Quintasan: from?
<apachelogger> to?
<apachelogger> via?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I subscribe some shit in GR, it automatically goes to akregator, when I read something on GR is gets marked as read in Akregator and vice versa
<Quintasan> I also use GR on my phone
<Quintasan> I know I demand a lot :P
<Tm_T> GR?
<Tm_T> googlereader, right?
<Quintasan> yup
<Tm_T> good to know it works that way
<Quintasan> hmm update to kradioripper FTBFS :/
<Quintasan> It doesn't
<Tm_T> ?
<Quintasan> I mean GR doesn't and I would like it to work like this, or rather this would need implementation in Akregator
<Tm_T> ah, ok
<apachelogger> Quintasan: as I already mentioned
<apachelogger> that needs actions at google's end first
<apachelogger> unless reader starts providing a stable API there is no point in trying to implement syncing
<apachelogger> the risk of short-term breakage due to changes on google's end is way too high
<Quintasan> I'm really demanding too much :P
<apachelogger> so even if ther was syncing, you would not want to use it, because it might make something explode
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are demanding from the wrong people
<apachelogger> you should be demanding an api from google
<apachelogger> then syncing is really just a matter of someone stepping up and doing it
<Riddell> "Tagging & Release delayed for KDE SC 4.4-beta1
<Riddell> "We have postponed tagging until monday and the release on thursday."
<Riddell> "The
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.3.4 release schedule is not affected."
<Tm_T> Riddell: ooh!
<Tm_T> Riddell: where's that?
<Sput> k-c-d
<Tm_T> roger
<Sput> that was to be expected too, as half of trunk doesn't build currently
<Tm_T> Sput: yep
<nixternal> grrr
<nixternal> my /home encrytped foobarred last night
<nixternal> I cannot gain access to that bastard at all, and I need to backup data
<Tm_T> and "break kdelibs on mondays" or what it was haven't been followed in long time
<Riddell> rgreening: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/62217 may be relevant to you (or may not be)
<nixternal> well, it looks like I get to reformat/reinstall on my laptop....it went all these years w/o being wiped
<nixternal> nepomuk blew up my system last night!
<Tm_T> nixternal: you are using nepomuk from where?
<nixternal> I wasn't.....it seemed to have a mind of its own last night and had my CPU at 9999 with a nice temp around 80c
<Tm_T> nixternal: I mean you have nepomuk installed from what source?
<nixternal> karmic
<Tm_T> ok, weird
<Tm_T> but then again, Nepomuk is weird
<Riddell> phew. all SC merges uploaded, diffs sent to debian, patches sent upstream
<Riddell> except kdebindings but that's for another day
<rgreening> thanks Riddell.. looking now...
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7092 <- please review if you have a second, and I wonder does linitan really needs to complain about missing watch file? Not every package has it
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, thats the smb:// ioslave for accessing smb shares on other systems. This works already today... and isn't part of making a new local share
<ejat> guys ... any idea about bug 398840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398840 in gwibber "Traceback File "bin/gwibber", line 78, in <module>" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398840
<Riddell> ejat: gnome stuff in #ubuntu-desktop
<ejat> Riddell: what i mean .. is it not compatible in kde?
<Tm_T> ejat: that's not compatibility issue
<Tm_T> ejat: that's simply bug in gwibber
<ejat> Tm_T: thanks .. for the explanation
<ejat> any similar client like gwibber for kde?
<Riddell> choqok
<ejat> owh ok .. thanks Riddell .. trying it ..
<amichair> JontheEchidna: btw I'm working off the branch at lp:~amichai2/kubuntu-notification-helper/fixes, when you're ready to review/discuss
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I think all the crashes are gone, at least the ones I've managed to recreate yesterday
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I notice that the runCommand() function in HookGui disappeared
<amichair> JontheEchidna: no, it's just hiding :-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, it moved
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<amichair> JontheEchidna: it's now encapsulated in Hook as well - each hook runs it's own command (this fixes the bug u noticed yesterday with a single m_command for all hooks)
<JontheEchidna> right, good.
<JontheEchidna> I must play with this a bit :)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: awesome, merging
<amichair> JontheEchidna: that was quick :-)
<Riddell> agateau: gwenview question on kubuntu-users mailing list
<JontheEchidna> D: kate: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkateinterfaces.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9QHashData13detach_helperEPFvPNS_4NodeEPvEPFvS1_Ei
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: Qt <3
<JontheEchidna> gotta wait for the kdesdk update I suppose. Better not close my remaining kate ;-)
<agateau> mmm internet went down
<agateau> Riddell: what is the question about Gwenview?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what does this mean? Path conflict: src/daemon/hookevent/hook.cpp / src/daemon/hookevent/hook.cpp
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<amichair> I'm supposed to do 'bzr merge' to sync back, right?
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2009-November/047972.html "Gwenview & printing Landscape"
<agateau> Riddell: mmm, printing orientation, that's quite messy in KDE atm.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: For getting your changes in to trunk I just copied the files over and committed. (I don't know how to officially do a merge with bzr...)
<JontheEchidna> it's probably related to that ;-)
<tsimpson> I think you need to resolve the conflict (by editing the file), then run "bzr resolve <file>" or "bzr resolve --all" to mark it as "resolved"
<amichair> oh, maybe it's because there was a bzr rename in there, so it got picked up as changes on the filesystem instead of in bzr or something
<amichair> tsimpson: there's no difference in the file, it says 'path conflict', but shows two identical paths
<tsimpson> then you probably need to dive into "bzr help"
<amichair> tsimpson: I'm trying :-)
<JontheEchidna> hmm... font rendering has changed slightly in 46. rc1
<JontheEchidna> *4.6 rc1
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> Can't quite tell what's different
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: it's "fixed" and now is quite similar to others
<JontheEchidna> less fuzzy maybe?
<agateau> Riddell: I just tried printing in landscape, it worked here (with the pdf printer)
<Riddell> agateau: tell it to the mailing list :)
<Riddell> @canonical addresses should be whitelisted
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: more accurate, as before glyph heights and stuff were calculated wrong
<JontheEchidna> ah, yeah. The letters are a bit lower on the pushbuttons
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: to do a merge with bzr use bzr merge ADDRESS
<agateau> Riddell: won't be able to make a proper reply though
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: any idea how to fix the branch now? is there a 'resync' that just grabs everything anew from trunk to the branch?
<JontheEchidna> the letters seem almost smaller too
<JontheEchidna> I guess that's part of the glyph heights
<DarkwingDuck> amichair: what are you trying to do? Repopulate local?
<amichair> there's a branch, and the changes in it got merged to trunk in one fell swoop. now I do 'bzr merge' on the branch, and it's showing some sort of path conflicts
<DarkwingDuck> what sort of conflicts?
<DarkwingDuck> path?
<DarkwingDuck> bzr diff
<amichair> "Path conflict: src/daemon/hookevent/hook.cpp / src/daemon/hookevent/hook.cpp"
<amichair> the old and new are both pointing to the same place... not sure what the conflict is
<DarkwingDuck> amichair: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.0.92/en/user-guide/conflicts.html
<amichair> I'm guessing that it doesn't know that a 'bzr mv' is equivalent to a add+remove if the content is identical
<agateau> Riddell: done
<agateau> have to go now
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: that link says to rename the file... but I don't know what to rename it to, since both paths and names are the same (if I understand correctly)
<DarkwingDuck> if you do bzr diff it should give you a list of changes. if your file is older then remove it to another location so it isn't lost and try the merge.
<DarkwingDuck> bzr is not perfect all the time :P
<DarkwingDuck> amichair: that work for ya?
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: I'm not sure which file is which... it created a .cpp.THIS file, which is identical to the .cpp file. no diff. a bzr diff shows the entire contents of the cpp file added, like it's new.
<amichair> the bottom line of the diff (after the entire added file) says 'renamed blabla.cpp to blabla.cpp.THIS'
<amichair> maybe if I just delete the THIS files?
<amichair> nope.
<amichair> oh well. I'll just try copying everything over manually and committing.
<DarkwingDuck> hmmm. that's something I have not run into before
<amichair> doesn't work either. maybe bzr mving the THIS files on top of the other ones... dunno I'll play around until it lets me continue working :-)
<DarkwingDuck> hehe. Let me know how you solve it and I'll add it to my bzr quick fix file :D
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: we have a winner!
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: for ur faq: I think it was caused by a bzr rename in the branch, but a remove+add in trunk, which got them out of sync
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet! :)
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: solution: bzr delete --force file.cpp, then bzr mv file.cpp.THIS file.cpp (the THIS is auto-generated by bzr), and then bzr resolve file.cpp
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: rinse and repeat for each conflicting file separately.
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks amichair
<amichair> DarkwingDuck: s/bzr delete/bzr rm/
<Quintasan> oh man I didn't think that I could learn two things at once and both are useful, c++ and git :O
<DarkwingDuck> i'll stick to markup languages :D
<nookie^> hi all!
<nookie^> has anyone thougt if it could be good to have an brainstorm page for kubuntu?
<nookie^> sort of brainstorm.kubuntu.org
<nookie^> where people could upload their ideas and improvements?
 * JontheEchidna goes off to celebrate turkey day
<Tm_T> nookie^: the ubuntu brainstorm wouldn't work, because...
<Lex79> ScottK: when you have time you should rebuild kdesdk against qt 4.6~rc1 and take a look in "failed to upload" for kdebase i386
<Lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:4.3.3-0ubuntu2/+build/1365534
<nookie^> Tm_T: hmmm
<nookie^> ok
<Tm_T> nookie^: yes?
<nookie^> Tm_T: i wonder why?
<nookie^> because that could give ideas on what things could be improved, changed in kubuntu
<Tm_T> nookie^: hmm, but those can be done in ubuntu brainstorm too, right?
<nookie^> Tm_T: right.. but i wonder how many devs from kubuntu are reading those
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't see how using different site whould make it any different
<nookie^> im just thinking maybe it could be only be focused on kubuntu
<nookie^> and where devs could be reading stuff more frequently
<nookie^> but maybe u're right.. maybe its not good idea
<nookie^> i dont know
<Tm_T> nookie^: see http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<tsimpson> tags :)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: exactly
<Tm_T> ofcourse we could redirect or something from brainstorm.kubuntu.org (;)
<nookie^> that could be maybe to have
<nookie^> just redirection to there
<nookie^> =)
<nookie^> nice idea Tm_T
<nookie^> =)
<nookie^> to bad that there are not that many there
<Tm_T> what many?
<nookie^> ideas
<Tm_T> because we are doing that good job (;)
<nookie^> Tm_T: that's it! hehehe =)
<Blizzz> someone in need of google wave accs? have some invitations left
<shtylman> we should get all kubuntu people to use wave :)
<Tm_T> shtylman: who isn't yet?
<Tm_T> shtylman: but get some usable frontend to it for me please (:
<shtylman> Tm_T: haha
<Tm_T> it's not funny anymore
<jad> Hello
<dantti> Riddell: a shot of the next kpk http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3950/newkpk.png :P
<jad> have the packages in the experimental repo been recompiled against Qt 4.6 beta 1 ?
<jad> dantti: seems pretty close to what exists now :)
<dantti> jad: sure, it just has the application icon, the description inverted and the kickoff behavior on mouse over..
<shtylman> Tm_T: what do you not like about it? I havn't used it for anything so I don't know
<Tm_T> shtylman: the web interface is just too slow, so never got anything useful done
<shtylman> ahh
<jad> dantti: Kickoff behaviour?
<jad> you mean hover is a click?
<Tm_T> jad: which Qt that repository has?
<jad> Experimental I think
<Tm_T> jad: erp... 4.6 rc1
<tsimpson> there is only has qt4-x11 and phonon-backends in karmic, and phonon-backends in that repo
<Tm_T> jad: so it all has to be built against that one
<Tm_T> tsimpson: indeed
<tsimpson> ignore that 2nd "phonon-backends" :)
<jad> Sorry Rc1
<jad> Right Phonon has been throwing symbol lookup werrors
<shtylman> can I make ubottu go to any channel and log it? or does it only sit in certain channels?
<tsimpson> it doesn't log any channel
<shtylman> tsimpson: then what logs these channels?
<tsimpson> shtylman: ubuntulog :)
<shtylman> tsimpson: same question... now with ubuntulog :)
<tsimpson> that's only for ubuntu channels, and goes directly to irclogs.u.c
<tsimpson> *ubuntu, non-loco channels
<tsimpson> we have a different log bot for loco channels
<shtylman> tsimpson: k... and can that bot be made to log new user created channels? for short periods of time?
<tsimpson> shtylman: you'd need to ask the person who runs the bot
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> any idea on who that is?
<tsimpson> and you'd probably have better luck with the locobot_X bot(s) then ubuntulog
<shtylman> gotcha
<tsimpson> I think http://trac.ubuntu-eu.org/ is the place to ask
<tsimpson> shtylman: or you can just run supybot yourself and enable the ChannelLogger
<shtylman> tsimpson: how do I do that?
<shtylman> and where does it dump the logs?
<shtylman> tsimpson: I suppose the question is not how
<tsimpson> just file a "ticket" requesting a logbot for your channel
<tsimpson> the logs go http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<shtylman> but more of ... is that bot already running? or you mean run it myself locally
<tsimpson> they run it on their servers
<shtylman> gotcha
<shtylman> k... I will look into that... I need something that will log channels that are created and torn down pretty often
<shtylman> so a "ticket" might take too long
<tsimpson> then you'll probably have to run your own log bot
<Tm_T> or just use your regular irc-client for logging
<tsimpson> supybot is fine for that (ubottu is a supybot)
<Kubuntiac> This is probably not needed for peeps in this channel, but for any packaging dudes, have you taken a look at Giftwrap?
<Kubuntiac> It's meant to be an automated way to create debs for Ubuntu
<Kubuntiac> http://giftwrap.tuxfamily.org/
<Kubuntiac> Just thought I should mention it in case it can help speed things up for you. :)
<Tm_T> Kubuntiac: similar to checkinstall?
<Kubuntiac> Not really
<Kubuntiac> Checkinstall just installs the program
<Kubuntiac> this creates a deb
<Kubuntiac> IE you give is a source .tar.gz with the right folder structure, answer the wizards questions, and voila! Ubuntu deb
<yuriy> pulseaudio is pretty awesome. if only there were a friendly UI for it
<Kubuntiac> I'm not involved with it, but I'm a compiling moron, and I still managed to make a working deb or two
<Kubuntiac> (Giftwrap, not Pulseaudio!)
<Kubuntiac> yuiy - I like the idea of Pulse, but have trouble finding a use beyond network streaming...
<Tm_T> Kubuntiac: checkinstall creates deb so you can install it
<Kubuntiac> Tm_T: My understanding is that the checkinstall deb isn't really suitable for distribution
<Kubuntiac> But then I know very, very little about any of this stuff
<Tm_T> Kubuntiac: yup, not suitable for distribution
<Kubuntiac> Anyway, I'm no expert (I can barely compile an app) but it just seemed very fast and easy to use
<Kubuntiac> and it has a ppa
<Kubuntiac> :)
<tsimpson> Kubuntiac: if we want distribute debs, we use a PPA or the official archives, so why do we need giftwrap? (sell it to me ;)
<Kubuntiac> tsimpson: lol. You're asking the wrong salesman. For all I know PPA's may be better. I'm sure everyone on this channel knows more than me here. I'm just throwing out something I found to let smarter people than me look at it. :)
<Kubuntiac> I do know that I tried to create a PPA once and couldn't even get through the key signing to become an Ubuntero. I managed to create a deb with Giftwrap though. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-27
<ScottK> Lex79: Retried.  Thanks.
<Lex79> no problem
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did we pick a meeting time?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna, Riddell, apachelogger, nixternal, and Tonio__: How about 2100UTC on Friday for a kubuntu-dev meeting to slow roast JontheEchidna about his application?
<alteroo> Are you allowed to invite JontheEchidna to a slow roast of JontheEchidna and let JontheEchidna know that's the intent? :)
<nixternal> ScottK: I should be around
<ScottK> alteroo: He applied for kubuntu-dev, he ought to have understood this.
<ScottK> nixternal: Excellent.
<Tonio__> ScottK: fine with me
<ScottK> Tonio__: Excellent.
<ScottK> Tonio__: Did you see rgreening started work on the Samba integration spec?
<Tonio__> ScottK: just ping me if I don't come up, I may already be on the phone by that time
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio__> ScottK: he told me yes
<Tonio__> ScottK: which is fine :)
<Tonio__> ScottK: I should see this with him
<ScottK> Tonio__: Good.  You've been following the kubuntu-dev changes on kubuntu-devel?
<Tonio__> ScottK: I was waiting for the "gui" part to be coded to make the all samba crap to work
 * Tonio__ knows pretty well about samba :)
<Tonio__> ScottK: rgrenning rocks :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I was expecting news from Smarter this week
<ScottK> Yep.  Wanted to make sure you were aware since I haven't seen you around much lately.
<Tonio_> ScottK: lots of work, unfortunatelly
<ScottK> Understand.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and I must say a little lack of motivation right now
<Tonio_> new girlfriend, I don't want to expose her to my geekness to fast :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Well hopefully you can recover some of this motivation.
<Tonio_> but, that temporary, it's not the first time I'm having a break
<ScottK> Of course.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I will, I already stopped for almost a year 3 years ago
<ScottK> Tonio_: Since this is LTS, we can use all the help we can get.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's why I'm still here after 5 years with kubuntu
<ScottK> (take a break after)
<ScottK> Reasonable.
<Tonio_> because I stopped before I get disgusted with this all stuff :)
 * ScottK nods
<Tonio_> ScottK: but yeah I know I have to do as much as possible for an lts
<Tonio_> ScottK: the horrible stuff I'm working on is ending by the week coming... hopefully after this :)
<ScottK> good timing then.
<Tonio_> yup
<ScottK> We should have KDE 4.4 beta then.
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm extremelly excited with lucid since we should go with lots of chnges....
<Tonio_> hopefully rekonq... can't wait :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: lso with my new job I don't have 25% of my time dedicated to kubuntu, that changes a lot...
<ScottK> Of course.
<Tonio_> but once I'll have done a couple of projects I may get some time to work on my working hours
<Tonio_> revolution linux is a canonical partner after all
 * Tonio_ beds
<Tonio_> seya ScottK :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: oh one thing I WANT for lucid is the opensuse patched for kde4/firefox
<Tonio_> it's genius
<Tonio_> that changed my life at work :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: We have a spec on this and work is in progress.
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> I wanted to see with asac, but I have to review all the specs made at the UDS
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Friday afternoon/evening's not good for me this week. What other options are there?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not sure.  apachelogger had proposed UTC evening tomorrow and I hadn't seen an objection, so I thought I'd press it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Maybe you could set up a doodle poll for the meeting?
<JontheEchidna> Sounds like a plan.
<JontheEchidna> Saturday evening UTC would work for me
<ScottK> That probably works for me too.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the smtp kio slave is broken
<JontheEchidna> http://doodle.com/e6av8g8d68sqfv9t
<ScottK> That's not good (smtp kio slave)
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, Tonio_, nixternal ^^^ (doodle poll for a good time to 'quiz' JontheEchidna)
<JontheEchidna> the ioslave is likely built against 4.6 beta still
<ScottK> What package does it live in?
<ScottK> I think all the pim ones are rebuilt.
<JontheEchidna> I'm checking for updates now. No need worrying about it if it's a new update since around noonish
<JontheEchidna> *that has been available since I last checked around noonish
<ScottK> I thought I did PIM last night, but it might have been this morning.
<JontheEchidna> !find kio_smtp
<ubottu> File kio_smtp found in kdepimlibs-dbg, kdepimlibs5, language-pack-kde-af-base, language-pack-kde-ar-base, language-pack-kde-be-base (and 62 others)
<JontheEchidna> Installed: 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu4
<ScottK> pimlibs I definitely did yesterday
<JontheEchidna> Ok, that's built against 4.6 rc1
<JontheEchidna> kmail is too. Maybe I just need to restart it
<JontheEchidna> Nope, something is broken. I can live with using the GMail web interface until 4.3.85 theoretically fixes things :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: With 4.3.4 tagging imminent, it's probably good to know if this is broken with 4.3.3 on Karmic too.
<JontheEchidna> oh, it only broke after today's updates
<JontheEchidna> since I was able to send out my application to k-d yesterday, according to kmail
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com/2009.11.26/omfgwtfbbq-no-more-gimp/  <- how many flames will that kick off I wonder?
<nixternal> my RSS feeds are all about "Ubuntu ditching Gimp"
<JontheEchidna> omgwtf is nothing without a good bbq
<nixternal> no it isn't :)
<nixternal> now, speaking of graphics, why in the hell don't we ship digikam by default yet?
<nixternal> I just realized that after installing fresh on my main system
<JontheEchidna> it has a fat arse
<JontheEchidna> well, when you bring kipi into the mix
<nixternal> which, let me just say this, unencrypted life is absolute love...fast boot, fast everything!!!
<ScottK> Doesn't fit through the door in otherwords
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ditch gwenview
<ScottK> nixternal: Gwenview is love.
<nixternal> krfb and krdc can go too
 * ScottK agrees there
<nixternal> ya, I like gwenview for just browsing images...can it do anything else?
<nixternal> I haven't really looked at it
<ScottK> In 4.4 it has some basic camera import stuff.
<nixternal> ooh
<ScottK> It can also do basic changes like rotation and stuff.
<nixternal> but I import with digikam and ship it straight to flickr anyways
<ScottK> Right, but digikam is not a simple app.
<ScottK> I think gwenview by default and digikam for people that want it works fine.
<nixternal> oh wow, gwenview can do that too
<ScottK> It's grown up a bit recently.
<nixternal> there are some menus that say "No Plugins"
<JontheEchidna> ^probably not by default, since it uses the same kipi-plugins
 * nixternal hunts for plugins
<ScottK> I don't recall how much of that is new for 4.4.
<JontheEchidna> Though, iirc kipi-plugins biggest dependency was libgtk
<JontheEchidna> which we have now courtesy of openoffice.org-core
<nixternal> hrmm
<JontheEchidna> would be worth re-evaluating
<nixternal> hrmm, though kipi-plugins worked in gwenview as well
<nixternal> oh they do
<ScottK> Yep.
<nixternal> just missing some naked menu items
<ScottK> Fortunately the upstream is often here if you have feedback..
<nixternal> wow, gwenview is actually more than I thought it was
<nixternal> awesome!
<nixternal> as soon as it gets the cam import stuff it will be super groovy
<ScottK> nixternal: Say thanks to agateau when you see him.
 * ScottK wanders off to retrieve a teenager that was allowed to roam loose tonight.
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/bzr-upload  <- this is love too
<JontheEchidna> Whoa, an Ubuntu One bookmark magically appeared in the Places folder of Dolphin.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^any of your doing, or does Ubuntu One gnome already have fancy cross-desktop places bookmark shizz?
<JontheEchidna> uh-oh, kio-file has given up the ghost now. Yay for running pre-alpha crack \o/
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I don't think so - I never noted one when I was using the gnome applet
<claydoh> but I sure has one now
 * JontheEchidna noticed kded4 isn't running
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal you around?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: my doing, the fancy thing here is that my doing is more crossdesktop even though I do use a KDE class to creat it :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: Riddell would only be avilable UTC evenings next week, so am I
<apachelogger> just need some 3rd dev to set a final date and time :P
<alteroo> apachelogger: So you just need some KDE stuff and you can be cross desktop too?
<jussi01> nixternal: rock on mate! lovin your blog post
<markey> well well
 * markey nudges apachelogger
<markey> *frown* *twitch*
<Riddell> who broke freenode this morning?
<Tm_T> not me this time
<Tm_T> Riddell: is it too bold to just write some comments in kde-core-devel?
<Riddell> Tm_T: about what?
<Tm_T> the nepomuk mess, especially about winters patch
<Tm_T> Riddell: I mean, I'm "new face" in there so I have no idea how welcome my comments would be
<Tm_T> I just want this mess sorted so everyone can go back doing their stuff freely
<Riddell> Tm_T: well he's aware of what he did and he appologised and said he'll fix it, from my view it's a good thing since it means we don't have two KDE releases at the same time
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, I've been helping trueg on this, I just want to comment those patches and possible issues out there
<Tm_T> as I see those two mentioned there aren't enough to get kdebase to build
<Riddell> if you have something useful which hasn't already been said then by all means.  note that k-c-d is moderated though
<Tm_T> Riddell: I subscribed just in case, thanks I'll go ahead
<Tm_T> if lucky, there's only one issue left with kdelibs & kdebase
<Tm_T> Riddell: sent, I hope I could so something useful on this matter, been too long just lurking
<Quintasan> Riddell: about bug #489024, where lies the problem? Its KRunner or the shortcut implementation in Konq?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489024 in kubuntu-ppa "krunner shortcut help contains HTML tags." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489024
<Riddell> Quintasan: probably krunner
<Quintasan> I wonder if I can fix it
<Riddell> qlabel has a property to say if it treats the input as HTMLish, that probably needs set somewhere
<Quintasan> urgh 65mbs of source
<tsimpson> I think you can just wrap the text in "<qt>...</qt>" as it just checks if the text "looks like" HTML
<Riddell> that could work too
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/f257b48dd <-- this line captures my attention
<Quintasan> there is also knownShortcuts.append("</li>"); at the end of foreach {
<Quintasan> Riddell: and it uses QString to display the list of shortcuts :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: that'll be making the HTML but it still needs the qlabel to realise that it is HTML
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/329204/ ?
<Riddell> could try putting a <qt> at the start of that
<apachelogger> Riddell: wouldnt that change the string?
<Quintasan> Riddell: like this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/329209/ ?
<Quintasan> I don't like HTML-like tags in C++ :O
<tsimpson> Quintasan: no, in the string
<Riddell> that's not c++ indeed
<tsimpson> or like: Plasma::RunnerSyntax s("shortcut" + m_delimiter + ":q:", "<qt>" + i18n("Opens the location associated with \"shortcut\"  in a web browser with the query :q:. Known shortcuts include: <ul>%1<ul>", knownShortcuts));
<tsimpson> that way it should preserve translations
<Riddell> apachelogger: not if it's done like that ^^
<tsimpson> hopefully
<apachelogger> good point
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, for ubuntuone it probably makes most sense to implement a kioslave
<apachelogger> then introduce either some fancy lib or a kded to abstract interaction with the ubuntuone syncdaemon
<Riddell> that does sound like a KDE-ish way to do it
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, and we need to poke the dolphin maintainer to allow for on-the-fly slave switching ... as seen within KDE 3
<Riddell> what's that?
<apachelogger> so that when the user navigates to /home/$USER/UbuntuOne dolphin switches to the ubuntuone kioslave
<Riddell> KDE 3 had that?
<Riddell> there's kioslave forwarding
<apachelogger> at least optional
<apachelogger> Riddell: the thing is that we need some uber generic way to define which dirs are ubuntuone'd because the next release will support abitary syncing
<Riddell> I'd have thought it was the job of the file ioslave to forward it to the ubuntuone ioslave
<apachelogger> e.g. dirs that have an .ubuntuone config need the other slave
<apachelogger> Riddell: possibly
 * apachelogger is quite fightened by the kio stuff :P
<Riddell> full of atoms as I remember are io slaves
<bradpitt> does anybody here can help me to update phonon, i want to make equalizer in amarok working. thank you.
<ghostcube> ehlo coders and humans and the other not deeper identified versions of life
<ghostcube> :D
<ruphy> hola
<Quintasan> ruphy: hello
<ruphy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kmess/+bug/485640 --> this has been fixed upstream, i linked the (very simple) patch in the comments. can you please release an update? it's a rather annoying bug :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485640 in kmess "Kmess do not keep Friendly name after restart." [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> tsimpson, Riddell: It actually added <qt> to the text :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: so it needs the qlabel told elsewhere that it should treat is as HTMLish
<Riddell> ruphy: can do (in a bit)
<ruphy> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> ruphy: do you know about KDE's relationship with the icon name spec? (and specifically ark's icon)
<ruphy> well, we (jpetso) basically made it
<ruphy> what is the problem?
<Riddell> ruphy: ark uses utilities-file-archiver which doesn't seem to be in the gnome icon themes so we have to add it to our kubuntu packages
<Riddell> else gnome users get no ark icon
<ruphy> mmh
<ruphy> it should be in the icon spec, but let me check
<ruphy> (http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html , btw)
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be in there
<ruphy> nope
<ruphy> but it definitely makes sense to be there
<ruphy> Riddell: if gnome guys agree, it should be added to the spec
<amichair> Quintasan: where is the code you're looking at?
<Quintasan> amichair: kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan> plasma/runners/webshortcuts/webshortcutrunner.cpp
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo  easy peasy, we'll get that lot done in no time
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<jussi01> Riddell: you need to add "stop kmail crashing" there :P :P
<Tm_T> good news is trunk seems to build fine, maybe I'll post some cleanups I think are useful some later time...
<tsimpson> kde bug #201554
<ubottu> KDE bug 201554 in general "The runner help shows HTML tags in the help for "shortcut:"" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201554
<tsimpson> Quintasan: ^
<tsimpson> seems the kde "fix" is to just not use HTML
<amichair> yeah I'm looking at kde trunk and there's no html there...
<tsimpson> that's where I got the bug id from :)
<tsimpson> kde svn 1002700
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1002700&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1002700 | don't use html here; affects i18n so can't be backported BUG:201554
<jussi01> has someone packaged the beta of koffice for karmic yet?
<Riddell> ?  koffice got a final released
<jussi01> err, ok, final release then... :D
 * jussi01 oviously read something old..
<jussi01> :D
<tsimpson> http://www.koffice.org/news/koffice-2-1-released/
<jussi01> anyway, is it ppa'd yet?
<Tm_T> jussi01: don't read anything that is written to my back
<amichair> Riddell: any chance to have the soft-props changes reviewed/merged for alpha? early feedback is good...
<Riddell> amichair: where is it?
<Riddell> jussi01: see kubuntu.org
 * jussi01 sighs, goes to get coffee... thanks Riddell...
<jussi01> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<amichair> Riddell: lp:~amichai2/software-properties/fixes
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, Riddell, apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/recorditnow <-- please review if you have some time
<Riddell> amichair: could you merge in the latest changes from ~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main
<Quintasan> Riddell: fixed
<Quintasan> Riddell: added debdiff and patch itself to bug 489024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489024 in kubuntu-ppa "krunner shortcut help contains HTML tags." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489024
<Riddell> amichair: that's a lot of changes in there! :)
<amichair> Riddell: yeah :-)
<amichair> Riddell: there should be a conflict on rev. 585 in trunk vs. rev 600 in branch. they are two approaches to fixing bug #102773 (the only high priority bug).
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=600&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 600 | Coolo: I've extended the libjpeg test for searching the static library, if the "normal" way fails.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102773 in ubuntu-translations "Translations (i18n) broken in software-properties-kde" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102773
<amichair> Riddell: they are slightly different approaches, and the branch rev. also covers styling (e.g. bold checkbox group headers) and manually going over all dialogs, popups, progressbars, etc.
<amichair> Riddell: but I'm not objective on the matter, so you (or someone else) should have to review the two and decide which to use or how to combine
<amichair> Riddell: that's why I stopped working on sp after that revision, to minimize future conflicts/work. all previous revisions can be merged independently.
<Riddell> ok
<amichair> sorry for the long answer - but you'll be more than compensated by the number of closed bugs :-)
<ruphy> Riddell: please tell me when you update it
<Quintasan> Riddell: let me know if the krunner needs more work, I'm going out for an hour
<ScottK> apachelogger: You're the only kubuntu-dev that didn't do the doodle poll: http://doodle.com/e6av8g8d68sqfv9t
<Riddell> rgreening: seen this week's LWN?
<Riddell> "Ubuntu has a tool (usb-creator) which will create a bootable USB device from a CD image; too bad that its window is much taller than a typical netbook screen, making the crucial buttons unreachable. Your editor finally got past that little problem and was able to create a bootable Ubuntu 9.10 device."
<Riddell> ruphy: the URL you put on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kmess/+bug/485640 is wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 485640 in kmess "Kmess do not keep Friendly name after restart." [Undecided,New]
<ruphy> Riddell: works here
<ruphy> what is your error?
<ruphy> http://trac.kmess.org/changeset/5693
<ruphy> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> well it wasn't working a minute ago!
<ruphy> Riddell: fair enough :)
<Riddell> Quintasan|Szel: no problems found in recorditnow
<Riddell> hmm, what to say for release team meeting?  "not quite there yet, we'll get back to you in five months"
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks for comment, how's patch?
<Riddell> Quintasan: still getting to that!
<Riddell> ruphy: the changeset doesn't apply to the released version, there's no src/network/soap/roamingservice.cpp
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, that patch changes a translatable string so I don't think it's suitable for a SRU
<Riddell> Quintasan: it would be better to have a .replace("<ul>","")
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... I wonder if its only a isse in the gtk one
<rgreening> Riddell: the geometry of the kde window is smaller than 460x400, which will cover most of our use cases I believe
<rgreening> Riddell: do you have a link to the article?
<Riddell> lwn.net
<rgreening> is it only for subscribers
<rgreening> cause I dont have a subscription to view full weekly
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: don't ubuntu members get one?
<rgreening> hmm...
<Riddell> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/363622/f30af221339e74df/
<rgreening> I think I remember something about it.. and I believe I respo9nded, but cant remember getting approved
<rgreening> Riddell: ty. Yeah, the author was using the old 9.04 (or earlier) verison, way before we refactored and added in the kde one. Im pretty sure the kde one fits on most netbook screens just fine (though I should probably re-check that...).
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> maybe you could comment that on the story
<rgreening> Noone meantioned an issue to me on the size of the window while we were testing though Riddell, so I assume it was ok.
<rgreening> yeah... I will, after I verify :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> hmm. Riddell I cant post comments as I do not have a subscription. haha
<Riddell> humbug
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> hmm: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/4:4.3.3-0ubuntu2/+build/1365534
<JontheEchidna> looks like that transitional package isn't necessary then
<JontheEchidna> fix committed to bzr in revision 82
<Quintasan> GRRR
<DarkwingDuck> ??
<Quintasan> WTH is with pinentry, it fails to start everwhere, during pbuilder, during signing messages in KMail
<Quintasan> :/
<DarkwingDuck> :\
<Quintasan> apachelogger,Riddell: mind inviting me to bunker?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: who can invite to bunker?
<Quintasan> What about webkitkde needs to be investigated?
<nixternal> yo ho ho...shoppers are insane today
 * claydoh stays away from places of commerce on black friday
<nixternal> I like to go and fill up shopping carts, hide them somewhere, and leave
 * claydoh even gets the day off from Wendy's, even tho it is usually our record day in  sales each year
<claydoh> but If I had && a 199 laptop would be sooper nice
<claydoh> err id I had $$
<Quintasan> nhandler: can you invite to bunker?
<Quintasan> nhandler: thanks
<nhandler> :)
<Quintasan> anyone of you uses KMail and is able to sign emails?
 * claydoh checks...
<Quintasan> I have damned problems with gpg-agent or pinentry everytime :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  On karmic no problem.
<Quintasan> darn
<Quintasan> ScottK: do you have .gnupg/S.gpg-agent file?
<ScottK> Quintasan: You mean in /.gnupg/ ?
<ScottK> ~/.gnupg
<Quintasan> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  I have gpg-agent.conf and gpg-agent-info-[hostname]
<Quintasan> ScottK: can you tell me what happens when you run gpg-agent?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Be default you should just need to tell Kmail which GPG keys to use and that's it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: and it doesn't work, tells me Wrong password and I didn't even have a chance to write it
<ScottK> Quintasan: Even just after restart?
<freinhard> can kmail/kleopatra handle class3 certs yet? had no luck some weeks ago...
<Quintasan> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> Quintasan: Normallay gpg-agent is started by /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90gpg-agent so you shouldn't have mess with it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm, okay, what pinentry package do you have installed? -qt or -qt4?
<ScottK> Quintasan: -qt4
<ScottK> Quintasan: IME generally that's a sign that gpg-agent is either not running or not connected to the session correctly.
<Quintasan> I don't have that gpg-agent-info-[hostname] file :/
<Quintasan> no matter what I run :/
<ScottK> sebas: I saw your post on the battery app.  It sounds good.  What would be the chances of connecting the battery laptop key to popping that up?
<Quintasan> ScottK: well, I changed something and it works now, thanks :P
<ScottK> Odd.
<Quintasan> nhandler: still not permamently invited, I need to poke Riddell or someone else to set it up?
<Quintasan> hmm now a new problem! one app captures sound card and no sound at all in other apps, wtf
<freinhard> anyone willing to package opensync 0.39? :)
<ruphy> Riddell: have you packaged the fix?
<Quintasan> freinhard: I could try, mind giving me link?
<freinhard> http://opensync.org/wiki/opensync-0.39-notes
<Quintasan> freinhard: hmm, that ain't stable release :P
<freinhard> as the release notes state, it is the last test release before 0.40, and that one is considered to be as table release
<Quintasan> ah
<freinhard> so having a lot of users to test (speak: have a ppa with opensync 0.39) would be nice
<Quintasan> sure, I'll try
<freinhard> great!
<Quintasan> freinhard: ya want all plugins or just lib?
<freinhard> Quintasan: i'd be happy with kdepim and syncml for now :)
<Quintasan> kay, never packaged libs but whatever :P
<freinhard> uh, no kdepim plugin in 0.39
<freinhard> hmm i guess "file" is now the plugin of choice...
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> rules need complete rewrite
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal, you around?
<nixternal> kind of
<DarkwingDuck> what did we want to do with Karmic translations?
<DarkwingDuck> I was talking to a translations guy yesterday and he was asking...
<nixternal> i need to pull them in, spend all day fixing stuff, build the package, spend a couple of hours testing, then send the package to the builders
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, if you need any help with anything forward it along...
<freinhard> Quintasan: btw, what means the tailing 0 in libopensync0 ?
<nixternal> roger that
<Quintasan> freinhard: dunno really :P
 * kb9vqf hazards an educated guess that it refers to the 0 in the 0.xx version number
<kb9vqf> Just like libstdc++5 refers to the 5th major version of libsdtc++
<Quintasan> freinhard: sorry, this is more complex than I though, rewriting rules to use cmake is not enough, maybe you could ask our great apachelogger to do this so I would be able to copy his work later :P
<Lex79> ScottK: Can I add "review build dependencies of kde core packages and MIR" to Kubuntu Todo wiki ? or is it too banal?
<ScottK> Lex79: No, it's a good thing to do.
<ScottK> Go ahead.
<Lex79> ok, assigned to me than
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :) I am working on the basics of Kubuntu and the cli section and other than changing some stuff around and adding screen-shots I don't see any major changes what do you say about that
<bjsnider> i don't think it was a good decision to exclude the more mature kaffeine 8.8 in favour of kaffeine 1.0pre
<bjsnider> dvb-s2 users were left out in the cold by this
<bjsnider> in karmic i mean
<dhillon-v10> bjsnider, do you know why they excluded GIMP from kubuntu
<bjsnider> no idea
<dhillon-v10> :)
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: because it is not a tool everybody uses, more for professionnals, and not exactly easy to use
<bjsnider> because there's akde app that can be used instead?
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, thanks :)
<Mamarok> it's just removed from the CD to gain space, you can still isntall it if needed
<Mamarok> install*
<dhillon-v10> I did, but I had to switch out of Kubuntu :( it constantly kept on crashing plasma workspace about 7 times in a day
<Mamarok> well, the KDE counterpart is not easy neither, since both are high-end graphic tools (Gimp and Krita I mean)
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: gimp crashed your plasma desktop?
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, no but something did
<Mamarok> unlikely, it's a gtk tool
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: most likely some widget
 * kb9vqf suggests https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic if KDE4 isn't working out for you...no need to go to Gnome ;-)
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, ahh I had a lot of folder views open, and also Kontact had so many segmentation faults
<Mamarok> hm, runs smoothly here with 9.10 and KDE 4.3.3, never ever had a plasma crash in Karmic yet
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, is that because I used a lot of folder views plasmoids
<Mamarok> you mean, more than one?
<Mamarok> what for? You can run Dolphin for that
<dhillon-v10> yah about 12 in different workspaces though
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> I never use folder view plasmoids
<Mamarok> first thing I remove
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, lol but what crashed Kontact all the time
<Mamarok> don't know how you use Kontact, it doesn't crash on me, unless you do a lot of mail moving and filtrering in Kmail, but that's a known bug
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, no I just use the basic filtering for launchpad answers I had about 6 filters and that's it no mail moving
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, if you don't mind can you send me a screenshot of your desktop
<Mamarok> as I said, I don't know, but if it crashes you get backtraces, no?
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, yah I did report a bug but everytime it was the same thing
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: that would be useless, since I only have the pastebin active on that one, and I use other eidgets in other activities
<Mamarok> widgets*
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, so how many widgets do you use
<Mamarok> depends on the activity, in this one only the pastebin one, in another the OpenDesktop one + the Moon applet, etc.
<Mamarok> it's pointless to put a bazillion widgets if you don't use them, use activities instead and switch when needed
<dhillon-v10> so that's it, I see why you haven't had even a single crash, I think folder views was the only thing that was causing problems
<Mamarok> I use Dolphin when I want to see the folders, and I run applications from there or with the krunner
<Mamarok> folder view is so "Windows XP style" IMHO
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, now I have everything setup in Gnome :( and moving stuff in and out is a big pain so I'll switch back when Lucid comes out
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: your choice, I can't work with Gnome, drives me crazy, not my style
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, I HATE it but I don't know if I should move all my stuff again
<Mamarok> move your stuff? Don't you have a separate /home partition? Makes life much easier
 * Mamarok is listening to The source of secrets by Mike Oldfield on Tubular Bells III [Amarok2]
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, no I don't know how to do that, and it was complicated so I just reformat
<Mamarok> ouch
<dhillon-v10> :)
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: next you install a Kubuntu, use the manual partition and make a separate partition for /home, so you don't have to format anything
<Mamarok> that's lost time
<Mamarok> manual partitioning* I mean
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, is there a wiki explaining what to do when the next release comes out
<Mamarok> dhillon-v10: check http://kubuntu.org
<dhillon-v10> because I can partition but what happens to your home partition when the next release come out how do you install it
<Mamarok> btw, you should ask for help in #kubuntu, this is the developer channel
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, sorry about that
<dhillon-v10> :)
<Mamarok> well, you only reformat the old / partition, and move the previous $home/.kde/ folder to a backup place
<dhillon-v10> Mamarok, alright thanks for the info.
<Mamarok> depending on the size of the hard disk, you should consider ~30 Gb for the /root partion at maximum
<dhillon-v10> alright
<Mamarok> that is enough space for both KDE and Gnome and XFCE
<ScottK> Mamarok: We also support reinstall preserving an existing home directory.  Backing up is still good, but it doesn't need to be on a different partition.
<Mamarok> ScottK: I was talking about the old .kde when changing version
<Mamarok> not the complete home folder
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Gimp has never been in the Kubuntu default install.  It was recently removed from the Ubuntu default install.
<ScottK> Mamarok: Oh.
<ScottK> Sorry
<Mamarok> and a separate /home partition is a very good thing
<ScottK> bjsnider: Unfortunately during Karmic development when this topic was being debated, no one pointed this out.
<bjsnider> ScottK, no one pointed out that kaffeine-1.0pre wasn't going to cut it?
<ScottK> bjsnider: We had several people testing and no one pointed out the dvb-s2 issue
<ScottK> One of the problems with having a small development team is that we can't possibly use every package and all the options it offers.
<bjsnider> it's too bad none of the other media players have dvb-s2 support, since kaffeine isn't very actively developed anymore
<ScottK> You might file a wishlist bug against dragonplayer on bugs.kde.org if there isn't one already.
<JontheEchidna> dragonplayer is notorious for its maintainers wanting it to remain very simple
<bjsnider> it wouldn't beme, but some of the people asking me to package kaffeine .8 into a ppa
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you sponsor kdebase from bzr please? There was an upload failure on i386.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sure.
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<JontheEchidna> Hopefully one of the last few sponsors I'll need :)
<ScottK> Weird.
<ScottK> No source package 'kdebase' picking 'meta-kde' instead
<ScottK> @#$%^! you very much apt.
<dhillon-v10> guys a quick question does kubuntu have a separate artwork team
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Not currently.
<ScottK> We're looking for volunteers.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, alright I was writing the documentation so I thought it would be a good idea to ask :)
<nixternal> hrmm, fresh install choqok still bombs on inbox, and only after I resize the main window
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: are you following https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation/Lucid/Todo ?
<nixternal> I have been working on those already
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :) the contribution part was left for me right
<nixternal> you can have that
 * nixternal purges choqok and goes with something else
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, :) I want to know how to put in artwork for contribution its only for Ubuntu
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done.  Thanks.
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: We'd like to have an artwork team, so I don't think we actually want to say that.
<nixternal> ahh, the choqok crash is a one-time thing
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, alright so I won't mention that :)
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: artwork is tricky, and I wouldn't even add that section concerning artwork just yet...and the doc you should be working on should have been blank
<nixternal> try not to copy much from the wiki, as a lot of the info is either outdated or plain shite
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, lol alright will do :)
 * ryanakca wishes he had gotten a crossover key when they were giving them away
<ryanakca> My mum outright refuses to move away from MS Word 2007... The equation editor doesn't fully work in WINE and she can't deal with running it in a VM... so back to Vista she goes :/
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, how about LaTeX, it works out nice
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: She's been telling me she would learn it for the past two years... I even tried her out on LyX.
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, nice :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-28
<sebas> ScottK: Hm, sounds interesting, but also not supertrivial to do nicely
<sebas> powerdevil should offer an action to pop the applet's info panel, and the info panel needs a signal to react to
<sebas> I'll talk to dario about that
<sebas> (dario being the powerdevil dude)
<ScottK> sebas: Cool.  Thanks.
 * Daskreech waves
<Daskreech>  Will Lucid be moving to Trunk when the Beta is released?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Yes.
<Daskreech> ok thanks
<Daskreech> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> Package kolourpaint does not exist in karmic
<Daskreech> ScottK: Does anyone know which lightweight painting program exists in the KDE world?
<ScottK> No, sorry.
<kb9vqf> Daskreech: Try kolourpaint
 * kb9vqf is not sure if there is a KDE4 version though
<Daskreech> kb9vqf: There is ish
<Daskreech> It hasn't really been worked on since 4.0
<kb9vqf> Ahh...that's one program I couldn't do without...having grown up on MS Paint I find the Gimp too powerful for day-to-day simple editing tasks
<Daskreech>  The person maintaining it got frustrated since one of the major changes in Qt4 is Graphics and Painting which is mostly what Kolourpaint does
<Daskreech> I know It's useful I'm looking either for a quick replacement or a way to put together some assistance for him
<shtylman> sebas: nice work on the battery plasmoid
<shtylman> sebas: does the detached window still stay there if you have focus follows mouse?
<shtylman> that might be a concern (I have it enabled)
<nixternal> !info kolourpaint4
<ubottu> kolourpaint4 (source: kdegraphics): simple image editor for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 851 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<nixternal> Daskreech: ^^
<nixternal>  /wi6
<Daskreech> nixternal: Ah thanks
<Daskreech> nixternal: Still an unmaintained application unless the port gets rebooted
<markey> anyone know a ShowCock 1.0 PPA?
 * maco blinks
<maco> do you mean choqok?
<markey> no, ChokeOnCock
<markey> sry
<markey> ;)
<maco> !ops | markey
<ubottu> markey: Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<markey> yes, Choqok
 * markey blinks at COD
<markey> but oh well
<markey> might want to read this: http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/1143-Application-Naming.html
<markey> but I disgress
<markey> found this: 0.9.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<markey> is it current?
<markey> 2009-10-15
<markey> hm
<markey> good enough
<maco> choqok is a persian word for some kind of little bird
<markey> yes, no news there
<maco> and with twitter being the sound birds make...
<markey> hmm
<markey> Choqok 1.0 Alpha2 released: “Razi”
<markey> gonna build it myself, I think
<markey> args, in SVN
<markey> dear god
<markey> ok
<markey> hmm, Alpha 2 == 0.9.4
<markey> might as well use the PPA :)
<markey> neat
<markey> wow, this works nicely
<markey> iLike
<markey> neversfelde++
<tsimpson> markey: can you try to keep your comments more "family friendly" in future :)
 * tsimpson notes this channel is publicly logged and indexed by google
<markey> of course. I shall try :)
<tsimpson> thanks
<markey> pleasure
<tsimpson> I know there has been worse in here, so I can't really berate you for the above pun :p
<markey> who should be berated is the author of Choqok
<markey> maybe he'll get it, maybe not
<markey> the app is good anyway
<Tm_T> maco: ?
<maco> Tm_T: was a language issue. tsimpson already told him off
<markey> regretted it deeply
<Tm_T> oh right
 * Tm_T ties markey son tightly to his chair
<markey> please watch out, this could have s/m connotations, we're trying to be family friendly here, Tm_T
 * maco headdesk
<Tm_T> markey: please...
<Tm_T> !guidelines > markey just to remind with love
<ubottu> markey, please see my private message
<Tm_T> actually, I should read those too ):
<Nightrose> neversfelde: will you package choqok alpha 2?
<Nightrose> oh nvm
<Quintasan> hello
<Quintasan> I install pulseaudio and pray it doesn't break my sound card
<freinhard> good luck then
<Quintasan> PulseAudio - The Ultimate Solution or Ultimate Disaster™
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> nothing changed
<Quintasan> FCK
<Tm_T> Quintasan: nothing changed in where?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: sound, I can't play sound from multipe sources at once, for ex. I need to turn amarok, opera off to play stepmania because amarok hogs the sound output :/
<Tm_T> Quintasan: have you checked your phonon settings?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: not really, what should I have there?
<Tm_T> Quintasan: depends on what you want, if you want your phonon to use pulseaudio, make sure it's first interface in priority
<Quintasan> huh, even Test sound doesn't work with Pulse :/
<jussi01> pulse is of the devil...
<Quintasan> screw it, I'm getting my SoundBlaster back :/
<Quintasan> kay
<Quintasan> everything works - Sound Blaster == win
<Quintasan> it seems that driver or card itself sucks
<Tm_T> Quintasan: or some mix of all components
<neversfelde> Nightrose: yes, I will do this later this day
<apachelogger> Sput: cant quassel do type conversion for the core lag? :P
<apachelogger> 8000 msec sounds a bit weird
<Quintasan> hurr durr, qt sauce is bigger than kdelibs+base
<Tm_T> Quintasan: whole Qt tree or just Qt libraries & friends?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: I'm syncing kde-qt
<Tm_T> Quintasan: ok, that includes it all then I suppose
<Quintasan> 190mb :/
<Tm_T> Quintasan: I hope you excluded .git and friends
<Tm_T> Quintasan: btw kdelibs and kdebase together are bigger than that atleast here (:
<Quintasan> Tm_T: they synced faster than Qt so I assume Qt was bigger :P
<Tm_T> nah
<Quintasan> building!
<apachelogger> is it me or is revu down?
<ryanakca> ScottK, Tonio__: Bangarang is in Debian NEW
<apachelogger> talking about bangarang, is one supposed to manually add files?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: #ubuntu-motu sez it's down until sunday
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> so much for doing some reviews while I am stuck in upper austria -.-
<mcas> apachelogger: Xand3r told me that you are the one to call if there are problems with project neon...
<apachelogger> project neon is dead
<mcas> hmpf
<mcas> gnarf
<Xand3r> mcas: sorry, i didn't know that
 * apachelogger giggles over how easy it is to crash bangarang
<mcas> than i have to do plan b ... compile the dev-env by myself
<Quintasan> fcks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there there
 * apachelogger just got stuck in bangarang :D
 * Quintasan got stuck compiling Qt
<Quintasan> synced wrong tree propably :/
<apachelogger> you know, it probably is weird that I find enjoyment in buggy software, but oh hey it really is cool :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: haha, lol, now that is indeed very unfortunate
<Quintasan> wut, bangarang? where are packages?
 * apachelogger compiled
<apachelogger> indeed I am compiling most of the time these days, and I have no idea why
<Quintasan> srsly Tech base says -> git://gitorious.org/+kde-developers/qt/kde-qt.git qt-kde
<apachelogger> Quintasan: wikipedia is also not always right
<Quintasan> and it fails at webkit, #kde-devel says -> git://qt.gitorious.org/qt/kde-qt
<apachelogger> even if it is most of the time
<Quintasan> well I just though it's updated :P
<Quintasan> I'm wondering why it goes at 20kB/s
<apachelogger> it's like in math, you cant assume something is true unless you proof it to be true or to be wrong :P
<Quintasan> why don't we have a tool for backuping configuration?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there once was work done on such a tool
<apachelogger> kamino or something
<apachelogger> never got released for real I think ... also I imagine it all a bit difficult because even though there are general rules of config and data storing the apps can override it
<apachelogger> which of course makes for a much more complex implementation
<Quintasan> I wanted a tools that would allow you to preserve WHOLE configuration (.kde) or certain files like Nepomuk database
<apachelogger> .kde != configuration
<apachelogger> .kde is a lot more
<Quintasan> still, desktop search via krunner doesnt work :/
<apachelogger> and indeed .kde might also include a lot of crap
<Quintasan> so let's say .kde/share/config :P
<apachelogger> stuff in /share/config/ might depend on /share/apps/
<apachelogger> whereas share/apps/ can depend on share/services
<apachelogger> which might be one of the things you would not want to have backed up
<Quintasan> so basiacally whole .kde or nothing?
<Quintasan> basically*
<apachelogger> more like generally
 * Quintasan notes that down
<apachelogger> basically you could backup application specific data
<Quintasan> I wanted to do that in Python but ___init___(self)
<Quintasan> made me lol really hard
<apachelogger> if you know what to backup, which is diffcult, because, as said, any app can make random use of kde's storage locations
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dont do stuff in pyton!
<apachelogger> use the bash
<apachelogger> or the cpp
<apachelogger> or the java
<apachelogger> just not the python
<Quintasan> I have a nice idea, why waste time looking on % of git sync while I can learn c++?
<Quintasan> first let's make a playlist for coding since metal isn't exacly what I want to listen all the time :P
 * apachelogger finds the nepomuk search in dolphin weird
<Quintasan> I don't mean nepomuk, screw nepomuk now, it should list files from strigi index, shouldn't it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it should
<Quintasan> and it fails
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> doesnt here
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go fix your sesame :P
<Quintasan> fix'd
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> in fact go fix java alltogehter
 * apachelogger finds it quite a pita
<apachelogger> Quintasan: search works just fine
<Quintasan> damn, redland sucks, sesame sucks
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> not for tags
<Quintasan> apachelogger: redland?
<apachelogger> sesame
<apachelogger> besides
<Quintasan> :|
<apachelogger> I doubt that is related
<apachelogger> either the ontology is missing or strigi does fail to read the stuff
<Quintasan> Indexing modules is idle
<apachelogger> because sesame and redland can not introduce limitations to the stored data, they can only limit the performance et all
<apachelogger> they are storage backends after all
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, why java and not python?
<apachelogger> because it is way easier to do runtime bugs in python than in java
<Tm_T> true that
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in Dolphin typing Fate lists all my files tagged with Fate/Stay night :P
<apachelogger> mostly related to python being 100% interpreted
<Quintasan> apachelogger: but krunner sucks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what does this have to do with krunner?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: doesn't krunner use the same search engine as Dolphin?
<apachelogger> the same underlying lib
<apachelogger> but dolphin uses a kioslave
<apachelogger> whereas krunner probably uses either a lib or directly queries nepomuk
<Quintasan> oh wait, it displays the results
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/xtECVqJp.html
<apachelogger> also the sorting algorithms might just be very different
<Quintasan> but the naming is PITA and opening isn't working :/
<apachelogger> dolphin will sort all returns by name while krunner probably goes by relevance or matchiness or something
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dont get that crap here
<apachelogger> though
 * apachelogger tries with tagging
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you don't see that PITA naming in krunner results? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is a bug in the runner
<Quintasan> well, let me ask this
<apachelogger> it doesnt resolve the name of the item tagged or something
<apachelogger> Quintasan: search for a file name and it will show up fine
<apachelogger> when looking for a tag it screws up and shows the nepomuk identifier or whatever that thingy is
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what's the point of searching for exact file name?
<apachelogger> well, search for part of the filename then :P
<apachelogger> anyhow, it doesnt have a point
<apachelogger> neither does manual tagging for that matter
<Quintasan> and it fails to list those
<apachelogger> youd either compose a complex nepomuk query or search for a predefiend attribute of an item
<apachelogger> like say I would search for the moby signle pale horses
<Quintasan> it shows the Last opened files that match but let's say I want to watch 1st ep of Fate/Stay night and I didn't open it, but I did open 14,15,16,17,24
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> HURRDURR
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/6IV-Zan.html
<Quintasan> works!
<Quintasan> dunno why but works
<Quintasan> shit, it really does but you need to wait for a second or two :P
<apachelogger> that is because sesame is still slow I would suppose
<apachelogger> or because the algorithm is a bit off
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger feels like reporting bugs against launchpad blueprints
<apachelogger> having specs stored in the wiki is like storing them on gobby.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> just that former supports somewhat pointless formatting
<apachelogger> neither does help with discoverability, or searching or obtaining information without reading the whole freaking spec or atleast scrolling down to grasp what it might be about
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm do you know how to make a hotkey to minimize all windows? I can't find it in KHotkeys
<apachelogger> qdbus call to plasma or kwin I suppose
<Quintasan> unclutterDesktop()?
<apachelogger> probably not :P
<Quintasan> wtg
<Quintasan> I just don't know how to chain that command now
<Quintasan> qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin.nextDesktop() ??
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> qdbus:11: maximum nested function level reached
<Quintasan> wtf?
<Quintasan> :|
 * apachelogger syncs 3000 mails with gmail :D
<apachelogger> poor old workstation is all outdated
<Quintasan> lol
<Tm_T> apachelogger: good that gmail is mostly sane
<apachelogger> the fact that I still have to sync and configure kmail on all my machines is a PITA though
<apachelogger> need ubuntone to sync that stuff automagically :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you are using IMAP?
<apachelogger> what else is there?
<Quintasan> pop :D
<apachelogger> well, I am not using unix either, am I?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hm?
<apachelogger> why would one use an inferior product?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: "because I can" I suppose (;
<apachelogger> yes, but there is no point to it :P
<apachelogger> the only reason pop is still around is probably because mail hosters are too lazy to implement imap all over the place, and same goes for mail cients
<Tm_T> oh, I wouldn't even begin to count things have no point I do
<apachelogger> which makes me raise the recommendation that one should rethink whether one would want to stick with a hoster and/or client that does not support much more sensible protocols
<Tm_T> apachelogger: and people don't use d-imap
<apachelogger> well, they do not, I personally find d-imap not very sensible either
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol I'm so stupid, you can bind plasmoids to hotkeys
<apachelogger> but if someone wishes to use dimap, so they should, considering their client supports it
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> then they have pop3 behaviour just better
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yup, though, having offline copy of mail archives isn't always so bad idea
<Tm_T> apachelogger: especially when someone is as cloumsy as I am
<apachelogger> well, it depends on what you want
<Quintasan> dimap? wth?
<apachelogger> the lecturer of my internet and new media lecture also prefers to keep local backups of his mail and whatnot
<apachelogger> that is not mutually exclusive with imap though
<apachelogger> having access to your mail from various machines is, however, mostly mutually exclusive with pop3
<apachelogger> unless your mail service provider does uglish things, which then again can lead to problems with your mail client anyway
<apachelogger> eitherway imap is superior :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: disconnected imap
<apachelogger> then the client would just download all messages and keep them as local copies
<apachelogger> it has the advantage of offline access, but of course wastes diskspace
<Tm_T> indeed
 * apachelogger for one finds it much more sensible to keep a given amount of recent messages as local copies
<Tm_T> that's why I keep only really important sections in dimap use
<apachelogger> they might be good to have offline, but why would I need a message from like 5 years ago :D
<Tm_T> apachelogger: who says you have to with dimap (:)
<apachelogger> didnt
<apachelogger> just saying :D
<Tm_T> I know, and I don't even if I should sometimes... oh well
<Tm_T> I will use more online possibilities as soon as I get good and steady connection again
<skreech> hii mgraesslin
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> what package containts poedit application?
<apachelogger> nixternal: ping
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: ask http://packages.ubuntu.com
<EagleScreen> true
<EagleScreen> looking there
<Quintasan> lol lrn2apt-file
<Quintasan> EagleScreen: apt://poedit
<Quintasan> urgh, no highlighting
<EagleScreen> thanks i found it
<EagleScreen> but i am not liking it
<EagleScreen> i am translating .po files with a plan text editor, is it valid?
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: if you dont break them
<apachelogger> you could also edit them by bitshifting if you dont break them :P
<EagleScreen> lol
<Quintasan> UUUUU, I hate to admit it but GEdit > Kate :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how dare you?
<apachelogger> even my weirdo german flatmate knows that Kate pwns everything
<Quintasan> bullshit
<Quintasan> where are snippets?
<Quintasan> where is non sucking code completion?
<Quintasan> :<
<Quintasan> also vim > *
<apachelogger> emacs :p
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: snippets?
<apachelogger> haha!
<apachelogger> last time I worked with snippets was with a 1995 keyboard which was causing horrible typing
<Quintasan> lol emacs
<apachelogger> honestly, I craft up stuff faster than any snippeting or code completing
<apachelogger> in that regard I am too lazy to wait to be lazy
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, I produce tons of use less code and I use include and int main frequently so it's PITA to type it every time I star something
<Quintasan> start even
<Quintasan> so snippets++
<apachelogger> ehm
 * apachelogger has templates for that kind of stuff :P
<Quintasan> I don't bother with templates :P
<Quintasan> easier to use snippet than look for template configuration :P
<apachelogger> configuration?
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> cp template.cpp main.cpp
<apachelogger> taht is all I ever do
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I do vim lol.cpp and I have it done automatically
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> I told ya, vim > emacs > *
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan>  /topic
<apachelogger> then you still need to define a name :P
<apachelogger> hence cp tTAB name.cpp is mostly faster anyway :P
<Quintasan> you still need to type emacs main.cpp
<Quintasan> so I win
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> in vim you first need to go save and save before you can save :P
<Quintasan> lol?
<apachelogger> anyhow!
<Quintasan> vim > emacs > *
<Quintasan> :PP
<apachelogger> emacs is gnu!!!!!
<Quintasan> lol stallman mode
<Quintasan> vim > stallman
<apachelogger> if I were to make an IDE, first thing is that I would automize the creation paradigm :P
<apachelogger> if I go like UbuntuOneJob *job; then press some fancy button and click on ubuntuonejob I expect the IDE to freaking create the templates already :P
<apachelogger> in fact I would expect it to have them read by the time I give the pointer a name and ask me if I want to create that class
<apachelogger> or if there is already such a class offer to include it
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> or if I wrote UubuntoOneJob to tell me about that
<Quintasan> maybe create IDE that thinks instead of you :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is a valid claim
<skreech> emcs wins
<Quintasan> or IDE instructed by brain waves
<apachelogger> everything that is related to not findings something is politics
<apachelogger> I expect an IDE to care about politics, so I can concentrate on functionallity
<Quintasan> that would be awesome - Brain instrutced IDE
<skreech> apachelogger: project follows mind?
<apachelogger> aighto
<apachelogger> I mean, maybe I am alone with this, but by the time I write code I have an exact structure of it in my mind
<apachelogger> so the IDE should ultimately assist with bringing that to 1s and 0s
<apachelogger> if I write this->foobar(); and foobar does not exist, the IDE can already add it to my header as private and add a template function to my current cpp
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidPackaging <-- shouldnt that be updated considering KO is no option for cd inclusion?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> "Roman wants to print to a network printer. He fills in the details in the printer settings kcontrol module and prints off his masterpiece."
<apachelogger> the first part of the second sentence would be flagged as bug by me TBH
<skreech> apachelogger: what about fobar() ?
<apachelogger> skreech: I go "omg!!!!" ... add an additonal o and the ide goes "omg!!!!" and changes all occurances because this->fobar(); was the only reference anyway
<apachelogger> if I have used foobar() twice already and accidently change one to flubar() the IDE should jump all over me telling me about the problem at hand
<apachelogger> semantics ftw!
<skreech> :-)
<ScottK> New k3b alpha could stand packaging.
<nixternal> apachelogger: pong?
<Tm_T> ScottK: hmmm, how recent it is?
<ScottK> Tm_T: Mentioned on planet.kde.org today as new.
<Tm_T> ScottK: roger, planning to build with muse support?
 * ScottK isn't planning on packaging it.  Hopes someone else will.
<Tm_T> ScottK: oh, ok
<apachelogger> ScottK, nixternal: shouldnt we revise the spec https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidPackaging concerning koffice?
 * apachelogger doesnt really get what the spec is out for
 * ScottK how no opinion on koffice.
<ScottK> how/has
<Tm_T> apachelogger: what about koffice?
<apachelogger> I dont get what the spec wants from KO
<apachelogger> or what KO wants from the spec
 * apachelogger starts wondering why kubuntu is around
<Tm_T> apachelogger: spec doeans't want anything, it just states that Lucid will have KOffice
<apachelogger> that is an incredibly useless statement though :P
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<Tm_T> apachelogger: how so?
<apachelogger> cause karmic also had ko? :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: but was it Qt4 version? I remember atleast Jaunty had old 1.6 series
<apachelogger> no it was not
<apachelogger> here comes the reason why I think the spec needs to be revised
<apachelogger> or rather should have never been written the way it was written
<apachelogger> "KOffice 2.1 will go into main replacing the KDE 3 version."
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, agree
<apachelogger> though, really that is because how the spec process works and how it is applied
<apachelogger> it is trying to stack initial project considerations onto ubuntu where there really is no consideration needed, what I am saying is that how specing works these days is virtually useless to us
<skreech> What is useful to us?
<skreech> Or better how can speccing become useful to us?
<apachelogger> no doubt, writting down ideas and visions and concept is very useful, not much help with the struggles of ubuntu at large though
<apachelogger> skreech: need to think about that a bit more
<apachelogger> documentation of ideas alone certainly cant be it :P
<apachelogger> technically the large meta-specs of kubuntu dont help much either, from my POV all the stuff in the packaging spec should be an own spec
<apachelogger> only put together form a general idea of what we want to do packagingwise in lucid
<skreech> So sort of a special case spec that always gets written?
<apachelogger> well, each portion of the packaging spec can cause problems or be endangeroud by unexpected things
<apachelogger> like say KOffice 2.1 is not mature enough to be considered worth using by the enduser
<apachelogger> this stuff needs to be mentioned and discussed, which is really what a spec should be used for
<apachelogger> not only an outline for the general path, but precisely document how the general path can change if something goes wrong
<apachelogger> say some case arises that prevents us from moving Qt 3 to universe
<apachelogger> what would we do? and can such a case arise at all? and how important is that moving in context of all lucid specs?
<apachelogger> in the end you should be able to walk through specs and boot whatever you deem impossible
<apachelogger> ...at any given poin in the cycle...
<ScottK> apachelogger: One use of the specs is when we need MIR for stuff, "Needed for approved spec" is one of the reasons that's acceptable.
<apachelogger> so say in december you walk through the specs and notice that we can not deploy nepomuk just now
<apachelogger> obviously that changes how lucid will appear
<apachelogger> but you need to know how large is the impact on users, on us, on canonical
<skreech> apachelogger: In short the specification is not specific enough
<apachelogger> and without having these things written down you can not say .. ah well, cant deploy nepo, book spec
<apachelogger> skreech: it is not specific at all IMHO
<apachelogger> it is like a longer todo
<apachelogger> a pre-development todo, as ScottK indicates
<skreech> Is that just a matter of how it's used or is it made to be generally non specific ?
<apachelogger> which is exactly why it should be more than just a todo
<apachelogger> skreech: both
<apachelogger> the fact that specs are in wiki but tracked in lp doesnt help
<apachelogger> actually that is the biggest thing that needs to be resolved IMHO, without having ultimate control over the data (and thus the data represenation to the user) it is very very very diffcult to make sane use of specs for anything but pre-development todo lists
<skreech> so that technical aspect needs to be taken up with the Ubuntu team?
<apachelogger> it needs to be taken up with no one, it just needs to be fixed :P
<skreech> Ah wonderful :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, I didn't announce the doodle on ML cuz Qt 4.6 rc broked kmail
<JontheEchidna> or rather, it broke most of my kioslaves
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: make one of your minions do it then ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Well, tbh I forgot about delegating it <.<
<JontheEchidna> So I suppose it's still slightly my fault
<JontheEchidna> ...aside that I'm crazy enough to run pre-alpha crack
<nixternal> pfft, pre-alpha crack from the repos? have fun with trunk...though today it is running very well
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.6 beta -> rc1 transition. Otherwise things went quite smooth for pre-alpha
<nixternal> I will have to agree with that
<nixternal> I haven't found anything broked on the netbook or desktop yet
<skreech> zWhat you need is git kernel with trunk KDE compiled on a fresh from the servers bootstrapped gcc ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> LFS w/ KDE
<ghostcube> hmm just to mention if you start an apturl download and the kpackagekit window is open and you click close it closes .|
<ghostcube> :S
<JontheEchidna> amichair: ping
<ghostcube> it doesnt minimize lol
<JontheEchidna> apturl uses install-package I believe, not kpackagekit
<ghostcube> hmm but the window closes :) and this may shouldnt happen or
<ghostcube> it does continue installing
<amichair> JontheEchidna: poong
<JontheEchidna> amichair: nvm, I figured it out
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I do have some comments now though :P
<amichair> JontheEchidna: okily-dokily
<JontheEchidna> The Krazy2 code checking utility was complaining about the use of showNormal() for showing the dialog
<JontheEchidna> From what I gather, you're trying to restore the dialog with the same geometry/coordinates
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what's Krazy2?
<amichair> u can change it to show() too
<JontheEchidna> From my experiments doing m_dialog->show(); m_dialog->activateWindow() are fine
<amichair> actually there's still a bug
<amichair> after the first notification, the dialog is not brought to front, it can stay hidden behind other open window
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yeah
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the qt docs say to do raise+activateWindow+show, but it still doesn't do it right
<JontheEchidna> is there any way we could update the dialog without hiding it?
<JontheEchidna> perhaps put a circular "busy" widget in front.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the problem is not there - even if u close the dialog and another notification pops up, the new dialog is not brought to top
<amichair> the hide-show during update is to prevent the geometry from changing
<JontheEchidna> Krazy is KDE's code checking utility: http://englishbreakfastnetwork.org/krazy/
<JontheEchidna> I have a local install so I can check my various projects
<amichair> and what does krazy say about showNormal()? why is it bad? docs say it's just like show, but restores the window if it's minimized, etc.
<JontheEchidna> here's what it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/330483/
<JontheEchidna> the behavior is very window-manager specific, which is why we're seeing all these bugs
<amichair> hmmm... not much of an explanation
<JontheEchidna> KWin has focus stealing prevention, which is probably why it isn't brought to front
<amichair> I used it since show() didn't help, and from the qt docs it sounded like showNormal would do better if the window is minimized
<JontheEchidna> technically it's not minimized but hidden
<amichair> there are two cases, hidden and minimized
<ghostcube> the techbase has more info about the link shown there
<amichair> it sounded like using showNormal would solve the latter
<amichair> I hoped it would solve the former too, but it didn't
<Quintasan> hmm 6GB is too low to compile Qt :/
<amichair> in any case, show() is ok there too, seeing that the bug is not solved. didn't find how to do that yet, if at all possible
<Quintasan> anyways to extend *.img file?
<JontheEchidna> Is there a way we could both: a) destroy the dialog on close and create a new one on a new notification and b) update the dialog upon hook additions without user action and without closing the current dialog?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: iirc that's exactly how it is now...
<JontheEchidna> for the dialog to update it has to be hidden
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if it just automatically updated the dialog without me having to click the notification again
<amichair> when closed, the dialog is destroyed and later recreated, and when notifications change, the dialog remains but is updated with new notifications
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oh, right, that last bit would be nice
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah. it is doing the first bit
<JontheEchidna> but doing the last bit should be enough to not need to do fiddly tricks to make sure focus and window stacking is correct
<amichair> JontheEchidna: strange thing is, the window focus bug happens after the window is destroyed and recreated, i.e. on a different instance of the dialog!
<amichair> I actually did not see it happen when just updating the dialog, though it might happen
<ghostcube> can i somehow see what the installer does after i closed the window o.O
<amichair> also the update hide/show is there because without it, when updated, the dialog changes size, a bit strange. there's probably a way around it, but it doesn't make much of a difference, as it does function correctly
<amichair> JontheEchidna: what ghostcube just wrote reminded me - it would be a nice feature to have a 'details' button so u can see what's gonna happen when u click 'run action'.
<ghostcube> :)
<JontheEchidna> The description should show all the average user needs to care about
<JontheEchidna> imo
<amichair> but as always, I think we should get everything working perfectly before thinking about enhancements :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: another issue: waiting for confirmation that the action ran successfully, followed by disabling/deleting the notification so it won't come up again
<amichair> the problem is when running with Terminal=true - I haven't yet found a way to get the process result code
<JontheEchidna> I have pondered how to do that
<JontheEchidna> using a KProcess blocks all of kded until the KProcess finishes, but that's the only way I can get an exit code from the app
<amichair> I played around with it a bit, but couldn't find a way of getting the result at all when running in terminal
<amichair> e.g. using kprocess with 'konsole -e sh -c' gets close, but it still doesn't return the process exit code from within the terminal
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, the terminal stuff makes that even more tricky
<amichair> maybe there's a reusable gui-console component we can use? like when update-manager shows the terminal in a 'details' box
<JontheEchidna> update-manager is gtk
<amichair> yeah, I just mean maybe there's a component like that somewhere that we can use?
<ScottK> There's a KDE front end for the upgrader (the gui version of do-release-upgrade)
<amichair> there's also update-manager-kde, but it's python, so still not exactly what we need
<amichair> is there such a console-in-dialog somewhere else? anywhere in kde?
<JontheEchidna> upgrade hooks are in practice few and far between. I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about this
<amichair> JontheEchidna: so we disable/remove the hook right when clicking 'run action'?
<amichair> and just hope it works :-)
<JontheEchidna> That was what I have been wanting to do, yes
<amichair> ok then.
<amichair> so how is it removed? delete the hook file? write it down somewhere? need sudo?
<JontheEchidna> we don't exactly have a mechanism for deleting the hook files yet
<JontheEchidna> disabling the run button for the GUI would probably be good enough for now
<amichair> I meant to ask how it's supposed to be implemented
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<amichair> JontheEchidna: but then when the next notification pops up, the old ones (that already ran) will show up again...
<JontheEchidna> in the past seen hooks were stored in config files
<JontheEchidna> but then that notification will never show up again even if it needs too (e.g. a firefox restart notification)
<amichair> the spec in the wiki should be updated with this info
<JontheEchidna> in theory it would have the same name, but this is now a month later with the latest firefox and the notification wouldn't show because we've already "seen" it
<JontheEchidna> update-notifier (gnome) saves the md5sum of each hook
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the file timestamp can help there... but still, is this specified anywhere?
<JontheEchidna> we could save the md5sums of the notifications we've seen and use that to determine whether or not to display it
<amichair> or are we inventing a 'memory' mechanism on our own?
<amichair> md5+timestamp will work
<amichair> so these hooks are never ever deleted? by anyone?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know. The update-notifier tool has a hook-delete.c file in the souce, so maybe...
<amichair> update-notifier is the gtk frontend?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it handles update notifications and hook showing
<amichair> hmm... then why did we write it again from scratch? don't they already have functional components that can be reused, and just implement the gui part?
<JontheEchidna> It's written in C+tightly integrated with GTK/Gnome
<amichair> what a shame
<JontheEchidna> *...in C plus it is tightly...
<amichair> that's just duplicate work
<JontheEchidna> well, KDE was here first ;-)
<amichair> they/we could have the functionality separated from the frontend, and each do it's own gui
<JontheEchidna> I'll be back in a bit
<Quintasan> GRR
<Quintasan> anyone living in trunk
<Quintasan> ?
<Quintasan> omfg, TinyCoreLinux -> 10mb with X server
<Quintasan> :D
<ryanakca> Quintasan: cool :D
 * ryanakca waits for the alternate CD to finish filling the 160GB HD on his new EeePC with random data so that he can get on with installing Kubuntu :)
<Quintasan> ryanakca: you are encrypting your hdd?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Yeah
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: what should I know except basic and advanced data types, pointers, memory allocation in C++ before moving to OOP?
<shtylman> plymorphism
<shtylman> *polymorphism
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> wtf
<amichair> that would be under OOP, no?
<shtylman> aka inheritance
<Quintasan> just to be sure, I need to know this to learn Qt?
<amichair> Quintasan: under pointers u should include also references, pass by value, pass by reference, the differences etc.
<shtylman> Quintasan: yes
<shtylman> also... templates is important for container classes
<amichair> Quintasan: have u learned other languages before C++?
<shtylman> polymorphism is what lets you have a QPushButton that inherits methods from QWidget
<Quintasan> amichair: only Pascal but it doesn't count, does it? :P
<amichair> Quintasan: why not? it means u have a bunch of basics covered :-)
<Quintasan> well, I found the basics fairly easy, but when I was pointers I was totally like "WTF?!!?"
<shtylman> haha
<Quintasan> was :S
<Quintasan> s/was/saw
<amichair> there are pointers in pascal too...
<shtylman> also.. I wouldn't just say memory allocation... I would say memory management
<shtylman> in general is important
<Quintasan> amichair: I was 11 back then and after that came the age that I was using computer for playing (12-14 yo)
<Quintasan> 2 years of wasted time :|
<Quintasan> rgreening: \o
<Quintasan> I could get into MOTU easily if I had not wasted TWO years :/
<amichair> I also started off with pascal, actually (well, after basic and assembler). even dabbed in delphi for a project or two a while back
<rgreening> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> lol assembler
<Quintasan> I looked at it but decided to not learn it
<Quintasan> well I wonder if I should apply for MOTU now
<amichair> Quintasan: while I barely had to use it in practice (other than for... umm... stuff I won't mention here), it gives a great understanding of how things actually work, which is very helpful for other languages as well, since they all ultimately translate to the same low-level functionality
<amichair> assembler is one-to-one how the hardware-level works, more or less
 * kb9vqf used to write device drivers for Windows 9x in assembly...ugghhh
<Quintasan> write drivers? omg
<kb9vqf> :p
<Quintasan> I feel so little compared to everyone :<
<amichair> kb9vqf: I see 3 ugghhh's in that sentence :-P
<kb9vqf> :)
<kb9vqf> The Bad Old Days
<amichair> well, 4, including the actual ugghhh
<amichair> Quintasan: at some point you'll also need a good grasp of threading, but that can wait until you feel comfortable with the basics
<Quintasan> I'm called a hacker by my friends, you guys would be, well... hmmm I'm lacking adjective :P
<Quintasan> amichair: you mean using multipe cores?
<amichair> old?
<amichair> :-P
<kb9vqf> 13 years ago?  Yeah
<Quintasan> :S
 * maco points out that "assembler" is not a language but rather what turns assembly into binary
<amichair> I was referring to that missing adjective :-)
<maco> and assembly is the language
<Quintasan> I was still learning to walk back then propably :P
<maco> assembler : compiler :: assembly : C
<maco> er wait.. assembler : assembly :: compiler : C
<Quintasan> yay, qt built successfuly!
<Quintasan> Riddell: add me to #kubuntu-bunker invites list please!
<amichair> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assembly_language#Related_terminology
<amichair> maco: ^^
<maco> amichair: huh. alrighty then. im gonna agree on the confusing bit then
<Quintasan> I feel lost at C++, I'm using Stephen's Prata Primer Plus as a reference but it looks like a damn long way to OOP
<maco> because ive written assembly and a compiler but never written an assembler
<amichair> it's confusing only as strict definition... in practice, it's always clear what someone's talking about :-)
<rgreening> Can anyone point me to the kubuntu-dev process and who are currently approved kubuntu-dev?
<maco> i thought the kubuntu-dev stuff didnt go into effect until archive reorg?
<amichair> Quintasan: threading is not about multiple cores, it's about different pieces of code running 'concurrently'
<amichair> Quintasan: which may be physically (e.g. on multi-cores) or logically (on single cores, even old ones)
<maco> i saw the email about ubuntu-desktop being setup and i know kubuntu-dev is going through that process too... is that done now?
<amichair> Quintasan: it's the mechanism that allows the computer to do several things 'at the same time' as far as the user, application, and code is concerned
<Quintasan> amichair: ahh, okay, I guess I will follow the book though, I thought I could jump to OOP after pointers, data types and functions
<Quintasan> :P
<amichair> Quintasan: u can always jump around, as long as u get things covered eventually :-)
<Quintasan> there should be a flowchart for learning c++ :PP
 * rgreening wonders why I bother some days
 * kb9vqf would help rgreening if he knew the answer...
<rgreening> heh, Im feeling in a non-transparant mood :)
<Quintasan> when is kde 4.4 scheduled to be released?
<amichair> February
<kb9vqf> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.4_Release_Schedule
<amichair> yep, that's where I just looked :-)
<kb9vqf> :)
 * amichair is really annoyed by his desktop freezing anytime there's a bunch of disk access
<amichair> is there an equivalent of windows' FileMon? something to monitor and log which processes access which files all the time?
<Mamarok> amichair: there is ksysguard
<Mamarok> and ksystemlog for log files
<amichair> Mamarok: how do I use them to log which processess access which files all the time?
<Mamarok> that depends what you want to log
<Mamarok> amichair: Linux logs stuff all the time and writes it to the /var/log/ folder
<amichair> Mamarok: does it log all file accesses by all processes? that would be a helluvalot of overhead if it were done by default...
<Mamarok> no, of course not, but there are log files for X, for hte kernel, for cronjobs, etc
<amichair> that I know, but it doesn't help me with what I'm trying to do :-)
<Mamarok> if you just want to see what is using up your CPU or memory use ksysguard, it shows you in real time and you can filter by CPU, memory, etc
<Mamarok> well, if you you would tell me *what* aou actually want to do...
<Mamarok> you*
<amichair> and if I want to see what is using up my disk access? per file? per process?
<Mamarok> did you even try to use ksysguard?
<amichair> I want to log disk accesses, so that every time any processes accesses any file, it is logged.
<amichair> yes, I use ksysguard all the time, but haven't seen how to make it do that.
<amichair> I don't even see how to make it log the data which it does display...
<Mamarok> hm, I never did that, I guess you would need to write a script that writes the log file, monitoring disk access by file is rather uncommon
<Mamarok> and this would not be ksysguard anyway, but ksystemlog
<Mamarok> I don't really see the reason for doing that, could you explain?
<amichair> I thought ksystemlog only views logs, not creates them - but I never looked into it.
<amichair> well, for the full story - I'm having terrible desktop freezes caused every time there's a bunch of disk access.
<Mamarok> how much ram do you have? and what's the size of your swap?
<amichair> while it's something very wrong on its own - no amount of disk access should make the mouse pointer freeze, I can let that go for now, and at least try to figure out *who* is doing all the access.
<Mamarok> you might want to look at the memory usage, since low memory triggers a lot of disc access for swapping
<amichair> I have 4g of ram, which should be plenty
<Mamarok> so do I, but sometimes you can get into trouble anyway, especially when several "hnugry" apps are running
<Mamarok> like downloading/upgrading and compiling with both cores
<amichair> I've used an equivalent utility in windows which logs every file access by every process to analyze disk-related problems in the past, and my question was whether such a tool exists in linux
<kb9vqf> You can view instantaneous disk access with iotop
<Mamarok> you did eliminiate a memory leak of an application?
<kb9vqf> Not sure about logging though
<amichair> kb9vqf: yes, but it's not good enough, since it doesn't log, and when the desktop is frozen, I can neither start it nor view it. that's why I'm looking for a proper logger.
<kb9vqf> Well, one hacky way to get around that is to run iotop through ssh on a different computer; when yours freezes there will be a frozen iotop display on the second computer
<Mamarok> amichair: run it with output to a file
<amichair> I have 17gib of swap, it seems
<kb9vqf> That is, one computer as a terminal
<Mamarok> but you will end up with a giant file not easy to read
<amichair> Mamarok: it will be large, but if I keep it on for say 15 minutes, enough to catch a freeze or two, it should be easy enough to analyze. it's the same amount of activity in windows when I used FileMon (which does the logging), and it was always helpful.
<amichair> right now I see 3.1/3.6 gib in use. I've seen freezes with 2.6/3.6 as well. there's plenty of ram, and I'm just swapping, say, konsole/kate/firefox. nothing that should be swapped out to disk in the first place.
<amichair> I also ran a long SMART test on the disk, just in case, and it shows no physical error with the disk.
<amichair> hmmmm
<amichair> plasma-desktop is taking up 750M - sounds a bit much for a desktop...
<Mamarok> well, if you have a lot of plasmoids...the plasma stuff is not running separate instances :(
<amichair> I have a desktop folder, comics strip, and post-it note.
<amichair> and this happened before the post-it note too, which I only added a week ago
<Mamarok> I guess it's plasma, never had such a load for that
<Mamarok> but keep in mind that on Linux, the more RAM you have, the more will be used
<amichair> can u elaborate on that?
<Mamarok> since it helps speeding up stuff, it's the res that counts
<Mamarok> do you have htop?
<Mamarok> much better than top btw, no idea why top still is default
<amichair> thanks for the tip, trying it out...
<Mamarok> there you can see the memory use in more detail
<amichair> looks nice!
<amichair> I was actually really missing lots of details in ksysguard
<Mamarok> you can sort by different parameters with F6
<Mamarok> well, ksysguard tells you the same, you just have to click on the column headers a lot
<Mamarok> easier with htop IMHO
<amichair> Mamarok: I like the graphs, trends often reveal imporant info :-)
<amichair> is it showing processes or threads? seem to be lots of duplicates
<Mamarok> amichair: threads, you can filter by hierarchy though
<amichair> u mean F5/Tree?
<ryanakca> Hmmm... bangarang works much much better when Nepomuk uses the sesame2 backend than when it uses the redland backend... compare 20-30s to an album with redland to a second with sesame2
<amichair> Mamarok: well I still have no answer to my problem or my question, but I learned a new useful tool - so thanks :-)
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> play around a bit with htop, it really is a great tool
<amichair> I am :-)
<amichair> btw, what's VIRT/RES?
<amichair> total / currently-in-ram?
<Mamarok> amichair: virtual or resident memory (or residual, not sure of the term)
<Mamarok> so if something uses a lot of virtual memory that can be neglectable if the res part is low
<amichair> but if used, might imply lots of swapping?
<Mamarok> like X right now here uses 1.2 GB virtual memory, but only 400 Mg or res
<Mamarok> no, swapping would start only if the res memory is too high
<Mamarok> which leaves less for other processes
<amichair> oh yes, I meant from the point of view of a single process - if it has high virt and very low res, that means it's got lots of swap in use?
<Mamarok> no, just that there is a lot of memory available :)
<Mamarok> check the percentage of total memory it uses
<amichair> if a process uses 1G virtual, with 100M res, does that mean it's using 900M in swap disk?
<Mamarok> no, not at all, or do you see a high swap load in the graph above?
<Mamarok> virtual memory != swap
<amichair> swp shows 2G/17G or so
<Mamarok> it has just been allocated more virtual memory because there is more available
<Mamarok> not much, depending on how many apps are running
<amichair> but I'm asking just to try and straighten out the terminology, as converted from windows
<Mamarok> well, the terms should be the same, I don't think the RAM is named differently, it's the handliung that is different
<Mamarok> -u
<amichair> ok, so virt includes memory pages which haven't necessarily been accessed, or stored anywhere?
<Mamarok> exact
<amichair> oh, ok
<amichair> so what's the actual used page count called?
<Mamarok> that's what so much nicer done with Linux, you can even tell the system the priority of the applications
<Mamarok> right, "page" is a bit strange, didn't hear that since dos times
<amichair> priority as in memory use? coz cpu/scheduling priority u can do on all OSs, I think
<Mamarok> memory allocation in Linux is much more dynamic than in Windows
<amichair> page is the basic unit of virtual memory
<amichair> it's the smallest atomic unit that is physically allocated in RAM and/or swapped in and out to disk (swap file)
<amichair> usually 4k
<Mamarok> well, see the two columns PRI and NI?
<amichair> ya?
<Mamarok> PRI for priority, wich is basically the same for all GUI apps
<Mamarok> NI for nice level, where you give jobs different priorities
<Quintasan> yay, running trunk
<Mamarok> Quintasan: nice :)
<Quintasan> I wonder if I should move it to my main machine not to KVM :P
<Quintasan> hmm, how can I get bigger resolution than 1024x768 in KVM? I have tried messing in xorg.conf but with no result
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-29
<JontheEchidna> ohmy, broken kio_smtp causes a lot of ML drama
<liveassist_bot> A user is requesting assistant with: [Its shtylman. I'm testing live assistant.. .someone help me :)]. Please join #shtylman_2_222200 if you can help them.
<shtylman> claydoh: http://68.173.99.55/live/chat1.png
<shtylman> thats what I see on my end
<shtylman> needs some touchup... but the goal was to be simple for anyone
<shtylman> and a pretty icon
<claydoh> allways need a pretty icon
<shtylman> always
<claydoh> and the timestamps might need to go on the users' end, if I am being picky :)
<claydoh> and make it a plasma widget too :)
<claydoh> just kidding on that one
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> users' end?
<shtylman> like after the name?
<shtylman> im always used to them being before
<shtylman> but I do wanna shorten it
<shtylman> might even remove it
<shtylman> or take the seconds off
<claydoh> well, the timestamps might look to 'geeky', maybe more , um intimidating, perhaps tho I am no design person
<txwikinger> hi shtylman
<shtylman> txwikinger: hey
 * txwikinger was tempted to say hi NY :D
<claydoh> intimidating is too strong a word rather
<shtylman> claydoh: I see what you mean
<shtylman> txwikinger: hahah
<claydoh> http://castrojo.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/attack-of-the-killer-bs/ we need k-sides :)
<mistrynitesh> launchpad down?
<kb9vqf> seems to be
<binarylooks> where is the automatic start of plasma-desktop configured?
<binarylooks> built from trunk today, and somehow plasma-desktop is gone (running it via krunner still works)
<Tm_T> binarylooks: you built it and installed it to where?
<Tm_T> binarylooks: oh and look what pinotree is about to say
<binarylooks> Tm_T: thanks for your help, pinotree in kde-devel suggested removing plasma-desktop.desktop from autrun, and now it works
<binarylooks> at last my build environment is fully functional
<Tm_T> binarylooks: aye, that's the usual thing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: its not like anyone else had broken kmail :P
<apachelogger> hence there were plenty of peeps to send mails
<Quintasan> Grrrrr
<Quintasan> I want bigger res than 800x600 in KVM :/
<amichair> I want plasma-desktop to take up less than 785M of memory and 31 hours of cpu in 17 days
<markey> moin
<markey> Kubuntu still randomly forgets to see some USB devices on boot
<markey> not good :)
<markey> doesn't only happen here, but on another computer too
<markey> could be a bug
<amichair> Mamarok: I think I've found the cause of the plasma memory leak I stumbled upon yesterday when u were helpling me out
<amichair> not sure yet, but it appears to be in thumbnail previews of tasks on the taskbar
<amichair> by just moving back and forth between two tasks and showing their thumbnails (changing content, e.g. htop in konsole and konversation) - plasma-desktop gains 1MB in 20 seconds or so
<Mamarok> lart aseigo for not having conceived plasma widgets as individual tasks...
<Mamarok> they should really rework that, it is a major annoyance
<amichair> Mamarok: any chance u can confirm this?
<Mamarok> amichair: nope, no plasma problems here, but there are many, many, mayn bug reports for that on bko IIRC
<amichair> if u run htop in konsole and then repeatedly show/hide the task thumbnail (just move on the button for a sec, then off for a sec), do u see plasma-desktop RES++ after half a minute?
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, I do not think that you are at fault at all ... at best we are all responsible for not establishing a clear policy in regards to meeting organization, also, as I already told JontheEchidna, it's not like anyone who actually did get to vote, couldnt have noticed the lack of announcement on the ml and send such a mail
<amichair> Mamarok: I've just played around with this for a few minutes, and got plasma-desktop to rise from 785M to 801M RES... so that's definitely bad
<Mamarok> well, it's inhereent to the plasma architecture, as I said, a single process for everything is not a good idea
<Mamarok> they should start a migration to individual processes for KDE 4.5 ASAP, since we will run into even bigger problems over time
<amichair> I'm not sure a separate process for taskbar thumbnails would help... I think proper memory management would :-)
<apachelogger> 50 bucks that the leak is neither in plasma nor the taskbar applet
<markey> so, out of the blue (didn't touch anything), KDE just told me: "New Device Detected (NewMedia)!"
<markey> something is not quite right there... :)
<markey> HAL borked, udev borked, Solid borked?
<markey> I can only guess
<Sput> ah, did the new brainwave interface go online?
<Sput> so maybe it picked up your brain cinema :)
<markey> hah
<ScottK> apachelogger: Since no one else was doing it, I asked JontheEchidna to make the doodle poll and then I decided to talk to the people that needed to be there on IRC.  Since that's not an acceptable method to the community, I'm just not going to do it anymore.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I do appreciate the organizational work you did for the meeting, and I'm sorry it got you put in the hot seat. :(
<JontheEchidna> I do appreciate/understand your decision to not do such organizational work in the future, however.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7092  please review if you have time
<JontheEchidna> revuing now
<txwikinger> ScottK: Please do not blow misunderstandings out of proportion
<txwikinger> I think it is very good when you take initiative
<txwikinger> far better than when nothing is done
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Overall a very good package. Just a few nitpicks:
<JontheEchidna> -The cmake build-dep isn't required since kdelibs5-dev depends on cmake
<JontheEchidna> -The short description of a package usually does not have a period at the end
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'm working some more on notifier, let me know if u'r gonna too so we don't do duplicate work
<JontheEchidna> -The long description of a package usually *does* have a period at the end ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: so that I don't waste Riddell's ack I can, with your permission, just change these little things myself and sponsor your upload
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I've not touched it; figured you were up to neat stuff with hooks ;-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I didn't mean to take over or anything, it's still ur baby, I'm just babysitting for a bit :-)
<JontheEchidna> oh, don't worry. I don't see it that way and I very much appreciate your experience/contributions
<JontheEchidna> http://lifehacker.com/5414288/top-10-apps-you-can-use-just-about-anywhere <- Number one is a Qt app, which says somethin about Qt's cross-platformness
<amichair> are there QT phones around yet?
<tsimpson> Quick Time phones? ;)
 * amichair runs away in horror
<JontheEchidna> No Qt phones in the public, though that's what Nokia's working on next
 * amichair crawls back hesitantly
<amichair> so cross platfrom on desktops, for the time being?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> though you'll see from time to time blogs showing the random KDE app running on a mobile device
<Mamarok> amichair: the post N900 will use Qt
<amichair> JontheEchidna: should the 'seen' hooks be written in the notifierhelper configuration (where the other settings go)? or is it supposed to be system-wide unique?
<Mamarok> and some of the N900 apps are done with Qt already
<amichair> Mamarok: cool. wonder how much phone marketshare Qt will gain...
<Mamarok> all of it I hope ;)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: sure if you can please fix them and upload, sorry for taking time, was playing stepmania :P
<amichair> well it's a good thing I'm learning a bit Qt, I guess :-)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I would say global. update-notifier-kde did it that way
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ok, I'll get to it right after I get back from walking the dog (which I am doing right now, bbiab)
<Mamarok> there is something I must have missed, but did you folks shove KDE 4.4 into proposed?
<Mamarok> tsimpson: that's what that guy in #k is talking about, right?
<tsimpson> Mamarok: not exactly, he's just talking about the option to enable "pre-release updates", which is how -proposed is described in the GUI
<tsimpson> asking if it's a good idea or not
<Mamarok> ok, but there are no pre-release stuff in there really?
<tsimpson> it mostly what goes into -updates, after testing
<Mamarok> that repo description is a bit misleading IMHO
<txwikinger> pre-released in what regard?
<Mamarok> testing should not be available elsewhere than in PPAs I think, but again, MHO
<tsimpson> is's software-properties-kde descriptions
<txwikinger> it can mean pre-released for kubuntu i.e. it is moved into proper repo when released in kubuntu
<txwikinger> or it can mean pre-release in KDE
<apachelogger> it means
<apachelogger> "pre-released updates"
<tsimpson> it's <release>-proposed, so it's ubuntu (not gnome/kde/whatever)
<apachelogger> in the context of a kubuntu application, since policy suggest that no ubuntu app should handle updates independelty of apt
<tsimpson> *not specifically...
<Mamarok> never understood the point of actually having that repo if it's not targeted at end-users anyway
<tsimpson> for testing packages before going into -updates
<txwikinger> Mamarok: why not... I often put packages in my ppa ony for testing purposes
<Mamarok> tsimpson: which is clearly not for end users, so why is it available there? Should be a PPA instead
<Quintasan> apachelogger: who the is setting invites for bunker?
<tsimpson> Mamarok: it existed long before PPAs did
<apachelogger> Quintasan: vorian, I happened to forget how to set a permanent invite
<tsimpson> apachelogger: +I
<Quintasan> hmm, okay, I changed my isp and I'm not longer invited
 * Mamarok would like to know what that bunker is btw
<Quintasan> our super duper ultra sectet channel
<tsimpson> apachelogger: or just use chanservs flags
<txwikinger> invite?
<Mamarok> Quintasan: for what purpose?
<Mamarok> hidden for membres apparently too
<txwikinger> why are there secret channels in open source?
<Mamarok> members*
<tsimpson> Mamarok: we could tell you, but then we'd have to kill you ;)
<Quintasan> :D
<Mamarok> tsimpson: very funny
<txwikinger> open source lives on transparency... secrecy is for freemasons
<txwikinger> and even they are very open nowadays
<ghostcube> illuminaty :D
<ghostcube> i have known apachelogger isnt an normal guy
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I really don't see why Kubuntu members hear about secret channels and are not informed what it is
 * Mamarok wonders what that membership is there for then, if contributors are kept in secret
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> that channel is where I happen to do orgies
<apachelogger> nothing of general interest
<Quintasan> O_o
<apachelogger> we just meet there have fun time and thats it
<Mamarok> so I am excluded from the fun? How very nice of you...
<Quintasan> Lex79: are you an uber-fast kde packaging machine or you have over 9000 machines to do multipe compilations at once? :D
<apachelogger> he just doesnt do QA :P
<apachelogger> that is how I did it :P
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm if all ninjas are going to be you, then we will have not QA :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm refering to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development ofc :P
<apachelogger> that is why it is impossible that all ninjas end up being me :P
<Mamarok> communication #fail apparently...
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Is there a list of things tobe done?
<amichair> where is the config file for KGlobal::config() stored?
 * txwikinger found an error in his pcb design on ktechlab
<JontheEchidna> amichair: ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobal
<Nightrose> Quintasan: was it you who wanted to look into getting neon to karmic?
<Quintasan> Nightrose: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger said something about it being dead
<Nightrose> Quintasan: ah cool - any progress?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: that's per-user... how do I get to the global?
<Nightrose> noooooo
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger
<Nightrose> really we need it back
<Nightrose> it is important
<JontheEchidna> amichair: that's as global as it gets, I think
<ScottK> txwikinger: If I was going to organize such a meeting again, I would do it the same way.  Clearly this isn't acceptable to people so really the only possibility is I don't do it.
<apachelogger> txwikinger: to be done in what regards?
<txwikinger> ScottK: what is the problem than someone must not be you also puts it on the mailing list?
<ScottK> txwikinger: IMO the people who are complaining about a situation where everyone who needed to be scheduled for the meeting is there are the ones blowing stuff out of proportion.
<txwikinger> this is not a big issue, but doesn't hurt either
<ScottK> txwikinger: Then they can schedule it.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: huh??
<ScottK> For a small meeting that needs just 6 people, I'd rather just ask them.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Yes.. I think the issue is hotter than it needs to be
<ScottK> txwikinger: I agree, but I'm not the one that started complaining about non-issues.
<txwikinger> apachelogger: it regards to development for Kubuntu needed
<Quintasan> [sobota 28 listopada 2009] [14:22:08] <apachelogger> project neon is dead
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
 * apachelogger thinks the only issue there is an issue of communication fail in that people didnt know who would be involved in the meeting
<apachelogger> which is more of a documentation sort anyway
<txwikinger> ScottK: I did not say you did. I just said that I would find it a loss of for everybody if you feel stopped to do good things because of it
<apachelogger> also... I would only have strived for a quorum to begin with, thus being even less organizingly :D
<ScottK> txwikinger: I understand.
<apachelogger> txwikinger: not yet, though there should be
<txwikinger> apachelogger: cool
<apachelogger> you could create one :P
<apachelogger> though I always wanted to have some decent software for that
<apachelogger> nothing in sight
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I probably could :D
<apachelogger> which keeps my personal motivation for maintaing a todo rather low :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well yes, what was the poke for?
<Quintasan> Project Neon, Nightrose was asking how's the progress
<apachelogger> Nightrose knows that I am not maintaining any longer :P
<apachelogger> though I actually uploaded the tools package the other day
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yes which is why i want someone else to take over - for example Quintasan
<Quintasan> ah
<apachelogger> I quickly got turned off by the horrible file structure I mastered up there
<apachelogger> clearly not a very efficient design
<apachelogger> in fact a very crappy one
 * apachelogger is ashamed of it anyhow :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, did you get started? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ./amarok.rb fails to grab the source
<Quintasan> I propably need some sort of account to connect to ftp.kde.org don't I?
<txwikinger> ftp? shouldn't the connect be to a revision system?
<Quintasan> svn+ssh://sitter@svn.kde.org/#{branch}/#{path}
<Quintasan> :D
<txwikinger> well... pull should be available for anon
<ScottK> svn+ssh isn't for anon
<txwikinger> well.. svn is
<Quintasan> hmm changed to svn://anonsvn.kde.org
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what do I need to do expect running amarok.rb? :P
<Quintasan> there are some publisher scripts but hell, dunno wth they do
<txwikinger> another example why svn should be retired for bzr :D
<ScottK> bzr has similar issues
<apachelogger> git pwns them both :P
<txwikinger> but it is easier to branch and merge
<apachelogger> Quintasan: publisher do nothing at all
<txwikinger> for distributed env
<ScottK> BTW, anon svn (or bzr) pulls are potentially exploitable using DNS cache poisoing.
<apachelogger> you want to look at distros/ubuntu.rb
<apachelogger> Quintasan: though, you probably just want to look at amarok.rb itself
<txwikinger> well.. with a launchpad account that is not a problem because you don't need anon
<apachelogger> Quintasan: depend on the arguments it will try to fetch the source of qt, kdesupport and amarok, then invoke the distros/ubuntu.rb stuff which is trying to create pacakges with those sources
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the fun part here is that qt now must come from git, so you probably need to hack into fetcher.rb and port the qt code to git
<apachelogger> which should be only copynpaste from the amarok stuff, which I hopefully ported to git at some point :D
<apachelogger> txwikinger: with kde svn account you dont need anon either :P
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that logic is flawed
<txwikinger> well.. is it as easy to get a kde svn account as a launchpad account?
<txwikinger> furthermore, you cannot create a svn branch without write access
<apachelogger> depends on time of day
<mistrynitesh> nixternal: i have made the changes in the source of 'about kubuntu' page, but having permissions problem in validating it. Can I send the diff file. The page looks good.
<txwikinger> I can always create a bzr branch on launchpad without being a committer to the main branch
<apachelogger> txwikinger: that is an architectural paradigm of centralized version control
<apachelogger> what you are arguing is centralized vs decentralized
<txwikinger> exactly... that's why I said svn should be retired
<apachelogger> which is WIP anyway :P
<txwikinger> I like decentralized a lot better
<apachelogger> bzr is just no better if you take away the paradigms
<Quintasan> I would hell want to know where comp variable is defined
 * txwikinger did not argue qqaulity of any revision system
 * txwikinger cannot type 
<apachelogger> <txwikinger> another example why svn should be retired for bzr :D
<txwikinger> well.. lauchpad uses bzr... that was the initiator
<Nightrose> ~order cookies for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Quintasan.
<apachelogger> txwikinger: kde does not use launchpad though :P
<txwikinger> we use launchpad at *buntu
<txwikinger> well.. use git bzr whatever... was just an example
 * txwikinger uses git and bzr a lot
 * txwikinger is more interested to reduce the on-ramp for potential contributors than any religious wars
<apachelogger> Quintasan: comp?
<apachelogger> in fetcher.rb IIRC
<Quintasan> urgh this is a mess
<Quintasan> I can't find the line which tells the git adress
<apachelogger> if not defined by that, libfetch.rb will probably apply magic
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I told you that it is dirty :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan:     checkOutGit(comp, "git://gitorious.org/amarok/amarok.git", "amarok-nightly")
<Quintasan> that's the line for amarok
<apachelogger> yeah
<Quintasan> I need to get Qt from git not svn, right?
<apachelogger> but where is the problem?
<apachelogger> comp = "qt"
<apachelogger> checkOutGit(comp, "git://FANCYURL", "qt")
<apachelogger>     createTar("qt")
<apachelogger> that is all you should need to do in fetchQtCopy()
<apachelogger> since patches are applied in the kde-qt branch AFAIK
<apachelogger> so the whole patch applying magic becomes obsolete
<Quintasan> well still pulling kdesupport :P
<Quintasan> urgh, oxygen
<apachelogger> Quintasan: might want to comment out kdesupport and amarok for now
<apachelogger> first get qt done, then work your way up
<Quintasan> IDC if it syncs now or later :P
<Quintasan> better sync now then fight with code
<apachelogger> hehe
<amichair> is there a preferred md5 utility function for cpp/kde/qt somewhere?
<apachelogger> amichair: I think there is an own md5 class
<apachelogger> api.kde.org will know more
<Quintasan> Nightrose: I probably won't finish it sooner than Thursady, school etc.
<Nightrose> Quintasan: that's ok - as long as it gets done at some point and not in 100 years ;-)
<Nightrose> as long as someone is working on it i'm happy
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Would you be interested in sponsoring bangarang to Lucid? It was uploaded to Debian unstable a few days ago.
<apachelogger> if revu is up again
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it is
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Lemme check that the one on REVU is the most up to date (packaging is stored in the Debian Multimedia Maintainer Team's git repo)
<apachelogger> watch file is missing!
<apachelogger> omg!
<Mamarok> Riddell: please ping me when you are around for a PM
<apachelogger> ryanakca: Jani Huhtanen does not really claim copyright on anything
<apachelogger> or Andrew just removed his copyright :P
<apachelogger> aye got removed
 * txwikinger found that the most frustrating part of packaging new packages... when authors do not put proper copyright and licensing into the sources
 * apachelogger supports that observation
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Diff between Debian and Ubuntu (assuming siretart didn't change anything when he uploaded): http://paste.ubuntu.com/331162/
<apachelogger> ryanakca: what is with the manual deps for the binary package?
 * apachelogger needs to leave for train
<apachelogger> ryanakca: package should be fine otherwise
<ryanakca> apachelogger: As in the justification for them?
<apachelogger> justify + document
<apachelogger> and fix copyright file
<apachelogger> and add watch file
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Watch file not possible because it comes from kde-apps and upstream doesn't have anywhere else to host the tarballs
<apachelogger> also on less important matter.. it probably would be nice if you'd provide a xpm for the menu file
<ryanakca> apachelogger: OK... justify in the changelog?
<apachelogger> also, as to hosting ... upstream could probably use the google code project he uses anyway :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: yes, unregular stuff needs to be documented in the changelog, well, you dont need to document the watchfileyness
 * ryanakca will email Andrew about removing Jani's copyright :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> why?
<ryanakca> or wait. Jani, that's the blur.cpp person... they don't use that anymore.
<apachelogger> Jani had copyright on blur.cpp/h which was conflicting with gpl
 * ryanakca thought it was another upstream author
<apachelogger> you just need to update the copyright :P
<apachelogger> really need to leave now
<ryanakca> However, Andrew has two or three other heavy contributors, but I don't see their copyright anywhere. Oh well.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: OK, cheers :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: urgh, I need to launch kde.rb first
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and where I should publish the packages?
<Quintasan> http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-nightly doesnt work
<Quintasan> argh, I've set to publish to my PPA
 * txwikinger should maybe get some breakfast
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmmm building of amarok-nightly fails at clear phase but that's ignored, it should be like this?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: taking md5 of file content + filename + modification time will do? any change to them should popup a new notification?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, sounds right
<JontheEchidna> well, the kdirwatch should pick up any changes. We just have to check if the md5sum really did change
<JontheEchidna> but hten that is what is triggering the whole new notification irst place
<JontheEchidna> maybe we could create a new class doing our md5+config stuff that we could replace the KDirWatch in NotificationHelperModule with?
<JontheEchidna> man, this is all getting a little complicated
<amichair> the devil's in the details...
<amichair> and in my fridge too. scary.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: also we need to pick things up after reboot, if the notifier was down and then started, etc
<amichair> last but not least - preserve backward compatibility with update-notification-kde so we don't show things that it already marked as finished
<amichair> about gnome/kde, nothing simple to do - the spec is broken. a dual-desktop will receive notifications in both, and run everything twice...
<JontheEchidna> It's a 4 year old spec written with a single desktop in mind
<amichair> also this config is not systemwide within kde, so two users will both see the notifications and run them twice
<JontheEchidna> luckily upgrade hooks aren't all that common
<amichair> yeah... that would have forced us to do things right :-P
<amichair> JontheEchidna: updates waiting for u in branch :-)
<JontheEchidna> huh, KMD5. Who knew? :P
<amichair> apachelogger! he knew! :-)
<ghostcube> who likes star trek ?
<amichair> who doesn't?
<ghostcube> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMBtRoTPrJw
<ghostcube> watch this
<ghostcube> :D
<Riddell> evening
<ghostcube> hi
<ScottK> Good evening Riddell.
<Riddell> Mamarok: what's up?
<Riddell> Quintasan: how do I add you to invites?
<amichair> evening Riddell
<ScottK> Riddell: Any chance you could approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-netbook-packaging
<Riddell> hi amichair
<Quintasan> Riddell: beats me, it turns out I need to poke vorian.
<Quintasan> because only he know how to do this
<Riddell> I always find IRC commands obscure
<amichair> Mamarok: I filed the memory leak bug in kde - hope they fix it by 4.4
<Riddell> maybe I should use one of these fancy new GUI clients :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: nvm, I need to rethink first
<txwikinger> Howdy Riddell
<amichair> JontheEchidna: do we have all notification basics covered, enough for it to be usable? was there something else?
<JontheEchidna> for hooks or in general?
<Riddell> ScottK: I think I'll just approve all our specs
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm good with that.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: umm.... both?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I think everything's usable. Now it just needs a good bit of testing done
<JontheEchidna> amichair: you should add your name to the copyright headers for the hook classes. A lot of that stuff is your code
<JontheEchidna> amichair: Everything's merged now. Works great.
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I'm looking at the installevent now. looks pretty straightforward.
<JontheEchidna> Glad to hear it. I'm proud of that one; my first experience with (Qt)DBus
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how did u test it? what scenario pops it up?
<JontheEchidna> uninstall libxine1-ffmpeg, run dragonplayer
<JontheEchidna> The long-term plan is that PackageKit gets batch install via DBus and we can depreciate InstallEvent once the apps can communicate directly with KPK
<JontheEchidna> The short-term plan is to implement the DBus spec as it was in update-notifier-kde until long-term can be implemented
<JontheEchidna> minimal changes since this is an LTS, etc
<amichair> you must mean deprecate... it's a common typo that almost makes sense :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: in that case, I won't bother with semantic fixes
<JontheEchidna> semantic fixes?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: like reducing the duplicate code in installevent::getinfo
<JontheEchidna> oh, I was talking more about the actual DBus spec
<amichair> JontheEchidna: or getting rid of the packageToggled event which is not needed
<amichair> oh, so this code will continue to live on?
<JontheEchidna> well, it'll be in service for at least 10.04
<JontheEchidna> Or at least we should plan on it being in service for 10.04, since I don't know exactly when the PackageKit goodness is coming
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I see only one real (small) bug - if u deselect all packages and click ok
<amichair> ok, I'll give it just a bit of work, and u can take whatever changes u like
<JontheEchidna> Oh, does that invoke install-package with nothign to install?
<amichair> yep
<JontheEchidna> heh
<amichair> which is the proper copyright form, "(c) 2009 by x" or "(c) 2009 x" (u and apache have it different)
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah... I forgot to make that consistent
<JontheEchidna> Copyright <year>  <name of author> <e-mail>
<JontheEchidna> or so sez the almighty KDE licensing policy
<JontheEchidna> I'll consistify everything except the install classes to prevent merge conflicts
<amichair> no conflicts, don't worry. go for it.
<bbigras> anyone knows if there's going to be an updated package for glibc to fix the malloc_check crashes? http://www.purinchu.net/wp/2009/11/16/malloc_check_-crashes/
<JontheEchidna> ^I did file a bug against the eglibc package about that. No response yet
<bbigras> thanks
<JontheEchidna> amichair: ok, I'm all done with license headers
<Mamarok> AFAIK it is already solved upstream, and theer are patches available (the glibc problem I mean)
<Mamarok> we are hit regularly with that on Amarok
<Mamarok> like, an average 10 bugs a week I have to close as dupes because of it
<bbigras> JontheEchidna: do you by chance still have the bug #?
<JontheEchidna> bug 425723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425723 in glibc "kdevelop assert failure: *** glibc detected *** kdevelop: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfc22c44 ***" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425723
<bbigras> thanks
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the 'once install is finished you need to restart' notification is problematic
<amichair> JontheEchidna: it's too short-lived, and should come after the package is installed, not before... I assume this is a temp patch until kpk?
<JontheEchidna> I originally thought that KToolInvocation would return 0 on install-package finishing successfully
<JontheEchidna> but it didn't... so I changed the text a bit
<JontheEchidna> A KProcess would give me the exit code, but KProcess also blocks KDED until install-package has exited
<amichair> so it's basically the same problem as with hooks, where we should remove them only after successful completion
<JontheEchidna> right. No clue how to do it, though
<amichair> in any case, is there at least a way to make the current notification stick around for longer?
<JontheEchidna> I think there's a timer we can set
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the solution is probably to run and block for kprocess in a separate thread, and send a completion signal when done.
<JontheEchidna> threading is so much fun
<amichair> although it doesn't solve the hook's terminal=true scenario, in which I couldn't find a way to get the process result code at all
<JontheEchidna> we could just add konsole before the hook command when terminal = true
<JontheEchidna> then use a (threaded) KProcess method that returns the exit code
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I tried that, but then u get the exit code from konsole, and not whatever it was running (which is always success)
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah
<amichair> I tried 'konsole -e sh -c' or 'konsole -e' and looked for some argument that may help, but didn't find nada
<JontheEchidna> We could perhaps get install-package to emit an "install finished" message over DBus that we could listen for
<JontheEchidna> but then that would happen for any instance of install-package, so that wouldn't work...
<JontheEchidna> maybe we should just bump the notification's timeout to 15 seconds?
<amichair> JontheEchidna: both would work. the latter probably much simpler, and since it's a short-ish term patch...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I would lean towards the latter too
<amichair> take from branch - just small stuff. it all looks ok.
<JontheEchidna> all looks very sane
<amichair> JontheEchidna: a small tip, if I may?
<JontheEchidna> go right ahead
<Quintasan> we have a package for akonadi google calendar support right? anyone got it to work?
<amichair> if one finds himself copy+pasting a section of code, even just a few lines, and just changing a variable name or string value, it's a good idea to extract that common functionality to a separate method and call it with the changing arguments. it's shorter, cleaner, and safer (bug-wise)...
<amichair> :-)
<JontheEchidna> it just takes a little bit of experience to catch yourself doing that I suppose
<amichair> yes, that's true for any habit or guideline :-)
<amichair> mainly there's a switch that happens once you really see/feel the pain of bad vs. good practices. and then, u still have to remember, but at least you really know what's goor or bad.
<JontheEchidna> In my case I started out with python, which is bad practice in general. :P
<amichair> lol
<amichair> how long have u been at it?
<JontheEchidna> python? I began with the PyQt4 -> PyKDE4 port of software-properties-kde in late '08
<JontheEchidna> basically change a few Q's to K's, change the code where the API dictates
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Python can be a great place to start.  It's quite often used in Computer Science curricula for intro courses.  The point about not copying code that amichair made applies equally well in Python.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's true
<JontheEchidna> python does have a nice built-in list/tuple/dict api. I will give it that
<amichair> the one thing I like about it is built-in multiple return values, which I miss in other languages
<JontheEchidna> but mostly I think it's misused
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I also liked the forced whitespace. If C++ had forced whitespace, code would be much cleaner.
<JontheEchidna> a bunch of fat, bearded nerds would revolt though
<amichair> agghh... I hate it. it's totally pointless.
<ScottK> amichair: It provides a very readable structure.
<JontheEchidna> I guess it's a matter of taste
<amichair> haven't seen any code in any language where proper indentation is not used in any case. forcing it doesn't change anything, other than being annoying.
<ScottK> amichair: If you are going to use it, having it be the structure, IMO, makes complete sense.
<amichair> ScottK: in some cases I'd agree, in this particular case, not so much... it's a solution to a non-problem
<amichair> and sometimes, just sometimes, breaking the normal pattern can be more readable and/or structured. and here u can't do that.
<amichair> but that being said, it's not that bad.
<amichair> using next-line open braces... now that's a real waste :-P
<amichair> well the bolognese is ready... bbl
<amichair> JontheEchidna: if u need anything else in the notifier, let me know
<JontheEchidna> amichair: sure thing, thanks for the contributions
<amichair> my pleasure :-)
<amichair> btw are there any other components requiring work?
<Riddell> amichair: have you tested how well software-properties intergration with kpackagekit is working?
<Riddell> I think I had an issue where adding a new repository didn't show up the new version of the app I cared about in kpackagekit after it did the reload, but I couldn't recreate it
<amichair> Riddell: I tested it mostly stand-alone, what integration is required?
<Riddell> making sure kpackagekit shows the right thing after changing a repository
<amichair> they don't communicate directly, do they?
<Riddell> no, they just both use the apt cache
<ScottK> It's be nice if someone who was at least vaguely familiar with kpackagekit would have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/BackportsNotAutomatic and see what would need to be done to support this spec.
<ScottK> It's/It'd
<Riddell> amichair: oh and a big project with software-properties would be to port it to use policykit so it doesn't have to run as root, that's something mvo and glatzor have wanted for while (us too so it can be made into a kcontrol module) but not found time for
<DarkwingDuck> wee just installed Lucid on my netbook
<amichair> Riddell: I can read up a bit on pkit to see how much work it might be
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: It won't be a lot different yet.  After we get 4.4 beta into the archive next week, then it'll be 'fun'.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm full testing
<DarkwingDuck> or rather, in full testing mode
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe not be able to program but I can test the hell out of stuff
<DarkwingDuck> what's up with the change to byobu?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> You might ask kirkland on #ubuntu-server.  It's his project.
<DarkwingDuck> anything in particular u need tested?
<amichair> Riddell: btw there are a few sp bug reports that are outside of the code (or so it seems), so maybe a packager who knows it can check them out
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Actually the next thing we'll need testing support for is 4.3.4 in Karmic.
<ScottK> Once we get 4.4 beta though, then there will be plenty to test in Lucid
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm running Karmic on my desktop but, with my mainboard on the fritz it's fuzzy at best.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll drop the 4.4 on my netbook when it's pushed.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Just wait for all of it.
<ScottK> It takes quite a while to get an entire new KDE SC published.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm flipping on byobu and see what it does...
<amichair> hummm... I can't find my branch in lp, where'd it go?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: http://packages.debian.org/sid/bangarang ... I guess I can requestsync and then drop the copyright once in Ubuntu? The changes have been commited to the packaging branch.
<Riddell> amichair: https://code.launchpad.net/~amichai2/software-properties/fixes ?
<amichair> no, the notification one. it says '3 branches' but shows only two...
<Riddell> did you just push a new one?  maybe it's not synced to launchpad yet
<amichair> from a couple days ago
<amichair> or maybe merged branches disappear of the list? wierd
<amichair> ah, yes!
<amichair> 'any active status' is different from 'any status', so it seems, and merged branches disappear of the former (default) list... sorry for the trouble
<shtylman> what would be a good live assistant logo?
<shtylman> was says assistant to you?
<shtylman> a questionmark in a speech balloon maybe?
<DarkwingDuck> an aardvark... I think the humor would be good
<shtylman> haha
<Riddell> a butler
<amichair> I was thinking a butler too, with a mustache and napkin and all
<amichair> or a nurse
<amichair> or red cross/first aid thing, though that's a bit more related to fixing trouble
 * kb9vqf likes shtylman's suggestion
<kb9vqf> The question mark is pretty well established as "Help!"
<amichair> what does the assistant do?
<shtylman> http://68.173.99.55/live/question.png
<amichair> JontheEchidna: are any of the existing update-notifier-kde bugs relevant to the new notifier?
<shtylman> amichair: makes it easy for new users to talk to a person about a particular problem they are having
<amichair> how about a little talking paperclip with eyes? oh, wait...
<amichair> shtylman: oh, like a live support chat?
<amichair> with a human?
<shtylman> amichair: yea
<amichair> if that is so, then maybe it should include a human (head?) with the bubble/question mark... something to make it more related, coz question marks are usually associated with help of the 'RTFM' kind...
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> human head with bubble might not be bad
<shtylman> if it will be recognized when small
<amichair> or maybe to conserve space, a figure of a human with a question mark on his shirt or something like that
<shtylman> thats too complex for an app icon
<shtylman> I think under small sizes you won't see what is going on
<amichair> I'm thinking of not a full human, but a chubby stick figure, sort of like here http://www.clipartof.com/gallery/clipart/speech_balloon_3.html
<amichair> or at the very least a smiley of sorts... something with a mouth, indicating 'chat'...
<amichair> just a thought though :-)
<shtylman> heh... I think im gonna pass this one off to the artists
<amichair> hmm maybe like the yellow smiley/bubble on the following page
<amichair> it's a talk bubble, it's a basic human representation, it's inviting...
<amichair> well, my $0.02. good luck :-)
<shtylman> true
<amichair> this may sound silly, but pidgin's tray icon smiley when notifying of an incoming message actually makes me feel happy about clicking it. it's just... inviting.
<shtylman> never seen it
<JontheEchidna> amichair: really just bug 472518, but it's quite the corner case and the means required to work around it don't justify themselves (especially when it'll be depreceated soon)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472518 in packagekit "Update notification never appears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472518
<JontheEchidna> er, whoops
<JontheEchidna> bug 362538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362538 in update-notifier-kde "[Jaunty] Amarok in live session does not offer to download codecs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362538
<amichair> JontheEchidna: this won't happen in the new notifier?
<JontheEchidna> I'm saying that it's one of the ones that will still happen
<JontheEchidna> the rest are either resolved/irrelevant
<amichair> so what will be deprecated soon?
<JontheEchidna> The InstallEvent stuff
<amichair> oh, ok. sorry, I still don't have a full grasp of the changes to happen :-)
<amichair> good, so no known issues other than the ones we create :-)
<JontheEchidna> right :)
<amichair> in that case, I'm off to watch a movie :-)
<nixternal> everyone have their Google Waves right? I have 15 invites all of a sudden to hand out
<shtylman> I have mine :)
<Riddell> just got one, confirmed there's not much use in it (yet)
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> yea
<nixternal> heh, I confirmed that months ago :p
<nixternal> Riddell: s/\(yet\)//
<Riddell> well I once said there wasn't anything interesting on youtube but I've since used it for a couple of things so I like to be cautious :)
<shtylman> we could use wave for kubuntu stuff...
<nixternal> hehe...I said the same about YouTube, and I do get kicks out of some of the videos
<shtylman> but the problem is its not as accessible
<Riddell> or we could use free and open and accountable tools for kubuntu, might be more fitting
<nixternal> booyah, +1 :)
<shtylman> :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: yes, because it fails due to lack of amarok-nightly-tools ... if it was not failing there would be a Xdependency :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: like we used launchpad for the alst couple of years, right? :P
<apachelogger> being free and open and accountable :P
<shtylman> apachelogger: I would say that launchpad is far more open than wave
<apachelogger> shtylman: well, now, that is not like it used to be
<shtylman> evne if we use wave... non-wavers can't see the conversation...nor can they easily join
<shtylman> not just talking about the codebase
<shtylman> talking about the platform and accessibility in general
<shtylman> iirc launchpad was always easy to "get to"
<apachelogger> ever since it went public I suppose
<shtylman> gotcha
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> not like I am serious
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-29
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also want http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/56f731f9fd763fb8b371abab210fbe01b8cdcd21
<apachelogger> Riddell: also if we do not already do it, we want ot build with -DUSE_INSTALL_PLUGIN=true
<hrw> hi, I see that kde 4.6 beta arrives in natty - nice work
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<afiestas> apachelogger: pong
<Riddell> snowy out
<nigelb> Riddell: No photos? :(
<Riddell> it's mostly white
<nigelb> hah
<apachelogger> afiestas: how about using phonon in kamoso?
<afiestas> apachelogger: I'm not sure if it is viable right now
<apachelogger> afiestas: well, we'd need a consumer to finish up the magic ;)
<apachelogger> afiestas: what do you need?
<Riddell> apachelogger: possible phonon bug on kde-packager
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rdieter: didnt you fix that issue?
<afiestas> well, api-wise we need: take pictures, take videos, be able to hook functions between frames (so we can apply our own effects without a performance impact), be able to know what video effects the backend has (even this is not ideal, since we'd like to have a consistent set of features everywhere)
<afiestas> ah, and record audio+effects too (something we'll add for +2 version)
<afiestas> but well, I'm not a friend of using phonon in Kamoso, Phonon is a general wrapper above backends, and I'm not sure if we want that in the project
<apachelogger> afiestas: we have experiemtal support for capturing videos, processing each frame indivudally, processing audio data
<apachelogger> backend video effects and hooking probably cannot be done right now
<afiestas> I know, but we just move to QtGstreamer and we're committed to that project :/ and anyway I'm not sure if kamoso is a good consumer for Phonon
<apachelogger> afiestas: everything is a good consumer for phonon :P
<apachelogger> oh dear, websvn is the broken :(
<afiestas> After the next version (which will be based on QtGstreamer by sure) I plan to add more than one backend, so we can create one  that uses Phonon
<afiestas> btw apachelogger is nice to see movement in Phonon :p I will try to help in the gst backend
<apachelogger> and help it needs, also more beautiful code ;)
<Riddell> ooh an abstraction of abstractions
 * apachelogger thinks that phonon needs a new design and less backendly behaviour
<apachelogger> one backend to rule them all
<afiestas> apachelogger: piacentini and I are thinking about port it to QtGstreamer, or create a new backend based on it
<afiestas> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> afiestas: QtGstreamer and I agree that this would not be of much use
<apachelogger> primarily because phonon and qtgstreamer do essentially the same (abstracting gstreamer)
<apachelogger> also since phonon is part of Qt that would introduce a circular dep :S
<afiestas> well, QtGstreamer is designed to be used by projects like Phonon to do not have to deal with gst C api
<apachelogger> afiestas: there is nothing wrong with the C api :P
<apachelogger> also I recon there is gstmm or what's its name
<apachelogger> which also adds a ++ to the C ^^
<NCommand1r> ScottK: any issues if we de-seed transmission on armel? KDE is still completely foobar due to implicate-its
<afiestas> But doesn't add Qtness
<NCommand1r> and we have an annoying Qt bug which looks related to our NEON bug (I haven't dug into it yet)
<apachelogger> afiestas: yes, then again that is what phonon was/is supposed to do
<Riddell> NCommand1r: what's transmission?
<NCommand1r> Riddell: GTK BitTorrent client. It has a Qt/KDE frontend as well
<NCommand1r> its currently FTBFS
<NCommand1r> hoping ScottK has some idea why its in utter-breakage mode
<Riddell> since it's not used in kubuntu I doubt we'd care about it being removed from seeds
<Riddell> and since everything is broken on arm qt wise don't we have bigger problems?
<ScottK> NCommand1r: What Riddell said.
<NCommand1r> Riddell: I'm looking at fixing qt itself ATM
<afiestas> apachelogger: Phonon is not supposed to wrap the gst api, but to offer functionality abstracting it, they're not the same
<afiestas> Phonon is an abstraction, QtGst is a  "binding"
<afiestas> they're not the same
<steveire_> Riddell: I'm not sure what  bug 601662 is about?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 601662 in grantlee (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libgrantlee-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601662
<steveire_> inclusion in main?
<ScottK> NCommand1r: The fix for Qt is in GCC.
<ScottK> steveire_: Yes.
<Riddell> steveire_: yes, means it's moving to our supported archive, it should get reviewed by people who might have questions, nothing you need to care about unless they find some security issue or the like
<steveire_> Ok so. No problem.
<steveire_> I presume they'll know how ot find me?
<NCommand1r> ScottK: I think its a different FTBFS
<ScottK> NCommand1r: I've built Qt 4.7.1 on armel with gcc-4.5 n-1 version.
<ScottK> What are you fixing?
<NCommand1r> no error with data addresses
<NCommand1r> ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/arch/qatomic_armv6.h: In function 'QThreadStorage<QUnifiedTimer*>* unifiedTimer()':
<NCommand1r> ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/arch/qatomic_armv6.h:215:35: error: output number 1 not directly addressable
<NCommand1r> ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/arch/qatomic_armv6.h:215:35: warning: use of memory input without lvalue in asm operand 5 is deprecated
<ScottK> That's a gcc bug.
<ScottK> Bug #675347
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675347 in Linaro GCC "volatile int causes inline assembly build failure" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675347
<NCommand1r> ah
<apachelogger> afiestas: sure, from an architecture POV they are different, but phonon still wraps around the api, just in limited fashion
<apachelogger> ideally from a consumer POV they would be almost the same (in that phonon should provide flexibility to go beyond the regular limitations - like say allowing consumers to enhance the indivdual backends themselfs to allow more specific edge use cases)
<apachelogger> then again the whole swap your backend as you wish business is standing a bit in the way, and I personally dislike it at every level since it just splits available work time among all backends and the phonon core, as well as enforces that phonon is always limited by the capabilities of the weakest multimedia framework support
<apachelogger> at the same time one could not just provide features in one backend, as the user might use another one rendering an application that uses such a feature useless unless the supported backend is in use
<apachelogger> hence my desire to break up the phonon design to be less flexible WRT backends but more with consumers
<apachelogger> in the end one can only use one backend at a time, and that backend might as well be called the only supported one and phonon's feature set could base on the features of the underlying framework rather than the weakest of all supported frameworks
<eMyller> heya
<eMyller> i'm willing to develop a web graphics design app (like Adobe's Fireworks), and been wondering what to use for the canvas area
<eMyller> cairo? pure qt? any suggestions?
<Riddell> eMyller: QGraphicsView or Qt Quick
<Riddell> eMyller: but development questions are best on #kde-devel
<eMyller> Riddell: did on there as well; just wanted your opinion too :)
<yofel> bug 682467 - how do we decide which files to put into which package? some files are in kscreensaver-xsavers.install AND kscreensaver-xsavers-extras.install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682467 in kdeartwork (Ubuntu) "kscreensaver-xsavers 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu1 package fails to install" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682467
<Riddell> yofel: that should match the contents of the xscreensavers and xscreensavers-extras packages
<Riddell> it may well be out of date
<yofel> I'll check those then
<afiestas> apachelogger: don't take me wrong, but with that new design you will end up having QtMultimedia
<afiestas> and as I said, don't take me wrong, I support Phonon since it is a KDE project, and I always will
<apachelogger> I did not say hardcode one backend :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: QtMultimedia has backends, is not using gst only afaik
<afiestas> it does have backends for mac/win iirc
<apachelogger> afiestas: it has backends in a cross os way
<apachelogger> though you have a point there
<apachelogger> maybe should just merge with qtmultimediakit anyway
<afiestas> having the community of Phonon and the manpower of QtMultimedia could be awesome, but everybody knows how friendly the QtMultimedia people are
<afiestas> so maybe is impossible xd
<apachelogger> it certainly would resolve the confusing about when to use phonon and when to use multimediakit
<afiestas> they already have some low level working api
<apachelogger> afiestas: well, we just have to get fregl to distribute grumpyness so that brisbane gets pulled off mm development and we get a team to work with ;)
<afiestas> in kamoso we've choosed QtGstreamer above QtMultimedia because it is a KDE project
<apachelogger> afiestas: yeah, if the two were to merge we would end up with low and top level apis
<apachelogger> not the worst thing that could happen
 * apachelogger notes that qtmm's code design is also sorta horrible
<apachelogger> it is incredibly difficult to get the multimedia stuff right :S
<afiestas> :/
<afiestas> first of all apachelogger we should focus on fix once for all the sound support in KDE
<afiestas> sound/video
<Quintasan> oh crap
<apachelogger> afiestas: is it broken? ... what needs fixing?
<afiestas> libvlc is kinda working, gstreamer has weird behaviors (at least with PA) etc 
<apachelogger> gst works pretty well here with PA
<yofel> Quintasan: what happened? ^^
<apachelogger> I guess the primary question is what to focu energy on ... gst or vlc
<Quintasan> yofel: well, update kinda broke my kde
<apachelogger> from a synergy POV gst would be the choice there
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> and ate quasell settings as well
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> yofel: can you send me the connection info?
<yofel> what connection info?
<Quintasan> to quassel core
<yofel> Quintasan: you mean to mine?
<Quintasan> yes
<apachelogger> Sput: ping
 * fregl keeps away from multimedia frameworks... it only sounds like trouble...
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/lp-682467/+merge/42121
<Riddell> yofel: thanks
<Tscheesy> the kde-partitionmanager is so bad :/
<skfin> Is it? I have never used it.
<Tscheesy> no ext4 - no sd card - for example
<ScottK> Tscheesy: Do you mean the package we have as partitionmanager?
<ScottK> IIRC I've formatted an SD card with it.
<Tscheesy> hm. 1.0.3 is in maverick.. kde-partition-manager
<Tscheesy> mom..
<ScottK> I think I used it for an SD card.
<Tscheesy> kpackagekit is not helpy..
<Tscheesy> could it be only "partitionmanager"
<Tscheesy> yes.. 1.0.3
<Tscheesy> perhaps i damaged my sd-card.. ill try another one
<Tscheesy> nope - no sd-card here
<Tscheesy> neither one works with kde-partitionmanager
<yofel> you're right, it ignores the sd card /dev/mmcblk0 here too, gparted works fine...
 * Tscheesy has not gtk+ yet on his Laptop :/
<Tscheesy> so then.. console
<Mamarok> is there some ETA for the 4.6 beta packages?
<Riddell> Mamarok: maverick packages currently stuck on a soyuz bug
<Riddell> I'd told that will take half an hour to fix
<Riddell> then there's another couple of builds
<Riddell> then I copy over to staging
<Riddell> then we test
<Mamarok> Riddell: OK, thanks :)
<Riddell> then I copy over to beta
<Riddell> then announce
<Riddell> so a few hours yet
 * ScottK eyes Riddell suspicously
<Riddell> moi?
<ScottK> kdebase-workspace got through binary New pretty fast.
 * ScottK was just about to look at it.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you get a chance to talk to cjwatson about germinate/seed splitting for mobile?
<ScottK> Riddell: or padams about Kolab?
<Riddell> no, my schedule went funny when the release team meeting didn't happen
<Riddell> padams I did
<Riddell> will e-mail shortly
<ScottK> OK.  Great.
<ScottK> The cjwatson conversation should probably wait for after Alpha 1 is out then.
<tim> hi, are there any plans to backport kdevelop-4.1.1 to the kubuntu beta backports ppa?
<yofel> Riddell: tried to backport the kdegraphics ubuntu2 package to maverick, fails with a gensymbols error in libkexiv2-9.symbols.amd64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/538029/
<Riddell> yofel: I did kdegraphics by just removing the .symbols files in maverick
<Riddell> not pretty but I lost patience
<yofel> heh :)
<Riddell> yofel: I've done it properly in natty though, you could backport that if you care
<Riddell> tim: hmm, we seem to have failed to package that
<yofel> Riddell: that's what I tried (using the new ubuntu2 package), but that still fails for some reason so I'll leave it
<Riddell> yofel: fancy doing kdevelop instead?
<yofel> sure, I'll probably need some help though
<yofel> point release should be easy though I hope
<Riddell> it's just an update from 4.1.0 to 4.1.1
<Riddell> start with kdevplatform
<Riddell> in natty
<hunger> Riddell: Wasen't there some blog post about kde 4.6 working with kdevelop 4.2 only? I might be mixing something up there though.
<yofel> k
<hunger> Riddell: http://milianw.de/blog/kdevelop-and-kate-advancements-over-the-last-weeks last paragraph there.
<hunger> yofel: ^^
<hunger> yofel: Watch out if you have kate 4.6beta already:-)
<yofel> that would mean 4.1.1 for maverick for now and get some 4.2 snapshot for natty I think
<hunger> yofel: No idea... just did not want you to waste your time.
<dantti_work> Riddell: is there any ETA in aptcc fixed in updates? the bug reports are increasing :P
<Riddell> dantti_work: it needs someone to test the built packages and confirm they work without problems
<Riddell> confirm on bug 633008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 633008 in packagekit (Ubuntu Maverick) "[Maverick] kpackagekit won't honor apt proxy setings" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633008
<Riddell> I don't have a proxy so I can't do it
<yofel> Riddell: where should I put 
<yofel> ... kdevelop later
<Riddell> yofel: well if hunger it right there's no point doing it for natty
<dantti_work> Riddell: well I tested with a proxy and it worked, can I test the built package again and confirm that?
<dantti_work> cause the crash it fixes is the most annoying part
<yofel> Riddell: should I do it for maverick anyway?
<dantti_work> Riddell: to test with a proxy is damm simple btw, you can just install squid and point kde configs to localhost:3128
<Riddell> yofel: yes it can be done for maverick and put into kubuntu-ppa/backports https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?start=75&batch=75 has 4.1.0
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes you can test with the built package by enabling maverick-proposed in source.list then reporting on the bug
<dantti_work> Riddell: k, I'm going home now so later I'll check it again.
<Riddell> thanks
 * hunger is waiting for the next few bits of kde 4.6 to arrive in natty.
<Riddell> hunger: how's it working so far?
<hunger> Riddell: The usual... some forcing for moved files and such.
 * ScottK hopes hunger is keeping track of them.
<hunger> Riddell: Akonadi server is currently causing aptitude to uninstall a lot of stuff I want.
<hunger> Riddell: So I am waiting for that to arrive.
<bulldog98> Riddell: I had to force the override of an kde2.desktop from kwin
<bulldog98> hunger: I can confirm that behavior
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC that moved to -artwork.
<hunger> bulldog98: It is nothing serious... just some stuff that is not build yet (I think).
<bulldog98> hunger: I know
<hunger> bulldog98: Build or synced to the download server I use.
<ScottK> Riddell (and apachelogger): Apparently we need libphononexperimental4 in Main - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59805068/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.kdepim_4:4.4.7-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ScottK: oh hmm right, I'll move it
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<yofel> Riddell: kdevplatform 1.1.1 removed the fr locale and they added de back, also I've got some new files http://paste.ubuntu.com/538088/ - I think most goes into debian/kdevplatform1-libs.install, but I don't know where to put the icons
<yofel> hm, kdevplatform1-libs.install has 2 icons too, so should I put everything in there?
<Riddell> yofel: actually I really don't like those separate -l10n binary packages
<Riddell> they end up empty in the main archive anyway
<yofel> well, that's just a ppa package, we can change that for kdevelop 4.2, for now I just enabled de again and commented fr out
<yofel> or should I really remove the l10n packages? 
<Riddell> naw that's fine as you've done
<Riddell> yofel: put the icons in kdevplatform2-libs.install I guess
<Riddell> there's already others in ther
<Riddell> there
<rbelem> kde 4.6a in kubuntu-ninjas ppa \o/
 * rbelem can start working in kubuntu-mobile
<rbelem> :-)
<bulldog98> rbelem: you can join me with kdepim-mobile if I have the first version finished
<hrw> hi
<hrw> nice work on kde 4.6 packaging
<rbelem> sweet :-)
<rbelem> bulldog98, are you working on the latest version?
<bulldog98> rbelem: I’m working on 4.6 beta1
<rbelem> cool :-)
 * hrw waits to tomorrow with system update - now 64 to be removed according to aptitude
<apachelogger> please let me get wasted 
<ScottK> Riddell: Does http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59807444/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.kdeutils_4:4.5.80-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz look familiar to you?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I'll look at the phonon foo later
<apachelogger> if it is phonon foo
<apachelogger> forget already
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how is the n900 coming along? :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  I think it's gcc-4.5 screwing with you on amd64.
<Riddell> ScottK: probably needs pkg-config added
 * ScottK tries.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell: how much is a kilt in scotland?
<ScottK> Yep.  That's it.
<ScottK> Done.
<Riddell> apachelogger: depends where you buy it but cheapo ones were 100quid last time I looked (10 years ago) and decent ones 400quid plus 
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you want one in Debian tartan ask padams
 * bulldog98 needs to handle with some missing libs in kdepim 4.6 beta, but he is to tiered to do it this evening, so he is going to do that tomorrow evening
<maco> was gonna say "goodness, your kilts cost same as a wedding dress" but then again, at least you wear it more than once
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry :( i suck - i will go to the post office tomorrow morning - promissed
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we're fully built on i386.  Nowhere so happy anywhere else.
<ScottK> Although the fact the kde4libs on powerpc worked is quite promising.
<hunger> kdepim failed to build last time round. Still no akonadi server update possible for me:-(
<sheytan> Hey yo hello etc :D
<sheytan> apachelogger you want me to blog in english, right? :D
<ScottK> hunger: It's just finished
<hunger> ScottK: Great.
<sheytan> apachelogger special for you: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2010/11/przeglad-prac-nad-strona-kubuntu-sneak.html
<ScottK> hunger: It should hit archive.ubuntu.com in ~30 minutes.
<ScottK> (this is i386 - amd64 is still borked)
<hunger> ScottK: I'll go to bed then. Stuff will be sorted out tomorrow morning I am sure.
<ScottK> For amd64, not sure.
<ScottK> i386 is sorted, now it's just waiting for the archive to roll stuff out.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :*
<apachelogger> Riddell: cheers
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, english bloggingwould be nice :D
<yofel> Riddell: finished https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kde&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<yofel> added libqjson-dev as build-dep to kdevplatform, the other packages just needed l10n adjustments. I testbulit them against kde 4.5.3
<yofel> ah, and kdevelop-php needed a backport of kdevelop-pg-qt
<rbelem> bulldog98, around?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: we should have libphononexperimental-dev to resolve that buildep
<apachelogger> no need to have phononexperimental in main really
<apachelogger> also I am drunk, so I might be wrong
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think that's reasonable.
<apachelogger> also this keybord here is funny
<ScottK> It would probably work better if you were wearing your Disney mouse princess hat.
<apachelogger> true, I should have taken my wizard hat with me actually, would be very appropriate
<aakshay> Riddell: hi.. can we please start packaging further for kdetoys?
<apachelogger> because I am ruling the wii :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: a friend of mine is visiting edinburgh in january, do you think you could help him get a kilt?
<Riddell> aakshay: can do
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I expect so
<aakshay> Riddell: thankyou.. so lets start. i need your remote acess for natty.
<Riddell> aakshay: give me two minutes
<aakshay> ya please
<apachelogger> Riddell: splendid, I'll poke you later this year then :)
<Riddell> aakshay: ssh ubuntu@ec2-204-236-220-166.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> aakshay: screen -x
<yofel> Riddell: can I copy the packages to backports or do you want to review them first? If latter I'll have to do it tomorrow since I really need some sleep
<Riddell> yofel: which packages?
<yofel> Riddell: kdevelop*
<Riddell> yofel: oh, let me test them first
<yofel> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=kde&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick
<Riddell> always needs a tester before making public
<Riddell> thanks a lot yofel, get yourself some sleep
<yofel> yeah, It starts fine, but I didn't test anything more, good night
<aakshay> Riddell: Riddell: done
<Riddell> aakshay: you're in?
<Riddell> aakshay: type something
<Riddell> aakshay: great
<aakshay> Riddell: yep!!
<Riddell> aakshay: so we had it all ready to build except it needed the new kdebase-workspace package built first
<Riddell> that should now be done
<Riddell> so you can cd into the kdetoys source directory
<aakshay> Riddell: yes..
<Riddell> and run  debuild  to start the compile
<aakshay> Riddell: failed!!
<Riddell> aakshay: try and install those packages
<Riddell> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.5.2) kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.5) libxrandr-dev libqimageblitz-dev
<Riddell> aakshay: those are the ones needing installed ^^
<Riddell> aakshay: you need to remove the version number bits
<Riddell> aakshay: groovy, try debuild again
<aakshay> Riddell: working now
<aakshay> Riddell: working
<Riddell> it's compiling!
<aakshay> Riddell: yes!!
<Riddell> it compiled, now it's building the packages
<Riddell> aakshay: it's done!
<Riddell> aakshay: do   ls ..   to look in the directory above
<Riddell> there should be a bunch of  .deb files
<Riddell> "ls .."
<Riddell> looks good
<aakshay> Riddell: Riddell: yess....
<Riddell> you can install them with   dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> aakshay: that -dbg needs some other packages installed, you can tell apt to sort that out with   apt-get -f install
<aakshay> Riddell: showed error for "kde dpg"
<Riddell> "-f"
<aakshay> Riddell: working
<Riddell> aakshay: great, so all the packages installed
<aakshay> Riddell: nice.. now how can we check thar the package is packaged right>
<aakshay> *right?
<Riddell> aakshay: go back into the sources directory
<aakshay> Riddell: yes. then?
<Riddell> aakshay: run  dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> that checks for new files
<Riddell> aakshay: no space
<Riddell> good, so there are no new files
<Riddell> in the directory above where the .deb files are you can run  lintian <package>.deb
<aakshay> Riddell: ok..
<Riddell> for each of the .deb package files
<Riddell> aakshay: umm, I'm not sure what is wrong there
<aakshay> Riddell: its showing error of  Info file
<Riddell> try another package
<aakshay> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> good, no problems there
<aakshay> Riddell: yes. will run in home directory
<aakshay> do we use chmake also to check?
<Riddell> aakshay: what is chmake?
<aakshay> Riddell: its the command to compile the source
<Riddell> aakshay: that all got run during the build when we ran debuild
<Riddell> aakshay: if there were problems it would have stopped with an error
<Riddell> but it finished so it's all good
<aakshay> Riddell: ok..feeling great!! now we have to upload it somewhere.. where and how to upload?
<Riddell> yes, let's do that 
<Riddell> aakshay: go back into the source directory
<Riddell> edit debian/changelog
<Riddell> the bit that says "root <root@ip-10-102-75-81.ec2.internal>"
<Riddell> you need to change that to your name and e-mail
<aakshay> Riddell:done
<Riddell> aakshay: needs to be a full name with capital letters
<aakshay> Riddell: done
<Riddell> aakshay: good, exit and save
<aakshay> Riddell:how to save?
 * rbelem now on kde 4.6 beta :-)
<rbelem> \o/
<Riddell> rbelem: on maverick or natty?
<Riddell> aakshay: control-x
<rbelem> Riddell, maverick
<Riddell> rbelem: working well?
<rbelem> Riddell, not at all
<Riddell> rbelem: oh :(
<rbelem> Riddell, some packages install conflict files
<rbelem> and kdepim-runtime is not on nijas repos
<aakshay> Riddell:  done!!
<rbelem> i packaged it and force-all the conflicting ones
<Riddell> aakshay: to make the source package run   debuild -S
<rbelem> it is much faster than the previous
<Riddell> aakshay: hmm, the changelog file didn't save
<Riddell> aakshay: edit debian/changelog again and make sure it saves
<Riddell> aakshay: you can use vi if you're more used to that
<aakshay> Riddell: its saved in other file named "changeloges"
<Riddell> aakshay: oh then  mv it to debian/changelog
<aakshay> Riddell: let me do it again
<Riddell> aakshay: you need to learn to use tab completion :)
<aakshay> Riddell: what is tab completion?
<aakshay> Riddell: ;)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know if someone is working on kdepim-runtime packaging?
<rbelem> bulldog98?
<Riddell> aakshay: mv chan<tab>
<Riddell> it will complete the filename based on what files are in the directory
<aakshay> Riddell: ok... its done.. files moved
<Riddell> rbelem: there is a kdepim-runtime in there which should be rebuilt for the new akonadi
<Riddell> aakshay: exit
<Riddell> build the source package
<Riddell> aakshay: eek no!
<rbelem> hum...
<aakshay> Riddell: sorry
<aakshay> Riddell: then?
<Riddell> aakshay: ok I got us back
<Riddell> aakshay: build the source package
<Riddell> rbelem: I'll take a look in a bit
<aakshay> Riddell: using debuild?
<rbelem> cool
<Riddell> aakshay: yes with -S
<rbelem> thx Riddell :-)
<aakshay> Riddell: why aare we building it again?
<Riddell> aakshay: this time we are building it as a source package rather than binary packages
<Riddell> aakshay: we want to upload source to the ubuntu archive which will build the binary .deb packages
<aakshay> Riddell: ok..  it showing error 
<Riddell> aakshay: if you look in the directory above it has a .debian.tar.gz and .dsc file, that's our source package
<Riddell> aakshay: that's fine, the error is that it can't pgp sign the package, I'll do that with my key since your key wouldn't be allowed to upload source
<Riddell> aakshay: so our source is the kdetoys_4.5.80.orig.tar.bz2  from upstream, the kdetoys_4.5.80-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz and the kdetoys_4.5.80-0ubuntu1.dsc 
<aakshay> Riddell: woow!!.... ok.. you use your key
<aakshay> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> aakshay: done, it's ready to go!
<aakshay> Riddell: yes..
<Riddell> aakshay: you can upload with   dput ubuntu kdetoys_4.5.80-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<aakshay> Riddell: i think its done?
<Riddell> aakshay: yes, that's it done
<Riddell> aakshay: it will appear shortly at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys
<Riddell> aakshay: you can watch that page to see if it builds correctly
<aakshay> Riddell:yeee!! .... now where will you use your key?
<Riddell> aakshay: I already did, see the top of the screen "debsign -kjriddell@ubuntu.com kdetoys_4.5.80-0ubuntu1_source.changes"
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-30
<aakshay> Riddell: yes.. when will i be able to use my own key?
<Riddell> aakshay: two steps to that...
<Riddell> aakshay: firstly show significant and sustained contribution to Kubuntu or elsewhere in ubuntu then you can come to a kubuntu meeting and we can make you a kubuntu-member
<aakshay> Riddell:    :O... ok.. woow!!... how can i contrinute to be a member?.. please sugest
<rbelem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538153/
<Riddell> aakshay: secondly show you know lots about packaging, then you put yourself forward to become an ubuntu developer of some category (such as kubuntu-dev) and then you can upload
<rbelem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538154/
<Riddell> aakshay: do more of this.  updating packages, fixing problems in packages, making packages of new software
<Riddell> aakshay: or any other contribution to Ubuntu
<rbelem> hey guys, could you take a look in the docstrings? :-)
<aakshay> Riddell: how can i start with developing apps here?
<Riddell> aakshay: well we need packages of kdetoys for maverick for example
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. then i start designing them
<rbelem> Riddell, ^ :-D
<aakshay> Riddell: well i have good idea of Qt C++.. i would like to start my contribution to community.. what should i start designing?
<Riddell> aakshay: if you know how to do coding in c++ there are some tasks we need doing
<Riddell> for example porting our language selector patch to the 4.6 beta
<aakshay> Riddell: yes please... i would like to contribute
<Riddell> rbelem: "Similar functionality like KFileShare," -> "Similar functionality to KFileShare,"
<Riddell> rbelem: "and do not need" -> "and does not need"
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. i would like to start working on this porting.. where can i find more on this?
<Riddell> aakshay: it's in the kdebase-workspace package
<Riddell> although it probably needs doing on a local machine
<Riddell> aakshay: so you would need to have 10.10 on your computer
<rbelem> thx Riddell 
<Riddell> rbelem: "local users in samba" -> "local users in Samba"
<aakshay> Riddell: ok.. will read it and start working on it..  i have upgraded now from lucid to maverick
<Riddell> rbelem: "Test for a sharing name in the list of available shares."  test what about the name?
<Riddell> aakshay: you will need to install 4.6 beta on your machine, but it won't be available for a few hours yet
<aakshay> Riddell: i will install.. but plz give me directions how can i install.
<Riddell> rbelem: "Returns the path to the used smb.conf file" since that's deprecated does it do anything now?
<rbelem> Riddell, "Test for a sharing name if it is valid and not conflicting with system users or shares"
<rbelem> is it better?
<Riddell> aakshay: I just added you to the kubuntu-ninjas group
<Riddell> aakshay: you can find instructions to install the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<rbelem> Riddell, it does, but just for not break compatibility
<Riddell> rbelem: "Test that a share name is valid and does not conflict with system users or shares"
<aakshay> Riddell: thankyou.. i will read instructions... then after installing PPA?
<Riddell> aakshay: note those packages are untested so if you have problems do let us know
<Riddell> aakshay: then you download the kdebase-workspace package and compile it 
<rbelem> cool :-)
<aakshay> Riddell: yes... ok...
<Riddell> aakshay: sorry download the kdebase-runtime package and compile it
<Riddell> aakshay: then look at the debian/patches/kubuntu_85_language_selector.diff  patch
<Riddell> and work out how to apply the same changes to the 4.6 code
<Riddell> rbelem: "Emitted when a share were updated, added or removed" -> "Emitted when a share is updated, added or removed"
<rbelem> :-)
<aakshay> Riddell:ok.... i will do this and come back  to ask more and my queries..:)
<Riddell> rbelem: the licence bit should use the LGPL text at http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy (i.e. use a web address for FSF not physical address)
<Riddell> aakshay: great, thanks
<aakshay> Riddell: thankyou very much for guidance... i will start woking on it by now and please keep guiding... 
<Riddell> rbelem: "whether guest is allowed or not to access the share" -> "whether guest access to the share is allowed or not"
<Riddell> rbelem: "If the share name is changed and saved it will exclude the existing" -> "If the share name is changed and valid it will remove the existing"
<Riddell> rbelem: "share and will create new share." -> "share and will create a new share."
<Riddell> rbelem: "Share the folder with the information that were set" -> "Share the folder with the information that has been set"
<Riddell> rbelem: "Unshare the folder holded by the object" -> "Unshare the folder held by the object"
<Riddell> rbelem: lovely :)
<aakshay> Riddell: good night...:) 
<Riddell> aakshay: good night
<rbelem> thanks Riddell :-)
<claydoh|werk> Riddell: I may have some ninja question tomorrow :) this is making for a pretty nice how-to :)
<rbelem> i will send to review board now :-)
<claydoh|werk> too bad I am at work tonight :(
<Riddell> claydoh|werk: cool :)
<Riddell> 00:16 < aakshay> Riddell: yes... ok...
<Riddell> doh
<rbelem> Riddell, just sent the patch to review board :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: great
<Riddell> rbelem: does it add new UI strings?
<rbelem> Riddell, nope, just the kio stuff. i need to open a new entry in reviewboard just fo the ui
<rbelem> but i already made that changes :-)
<rbelem> *those
<rbelem> Riddell, my little boy is about to born :-) the probably date is 12/12
<Riddell> rbelem: ooh, exciting!
<Riddell> another Kubuntu developer for us :)
<Riddell> phonon uploaded, needs kdesdk, kdeutils, kdepim retried on amd64 once that's in
<rbelem> ehehehehe :-)
 * rbelem apt-get updating...
<rbelem> Riddell, ask is failing too
<rbelem> libkonq5 is the problem
<Riddell> rbelem: i386 or amd64?
<rbelem> i386
<rbelem> ark : Depends: libkonq5 (>= 4:4.3.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> kdeutils didn't compile, let me backport the fix from natty
<Riddell> retries on amd64 building in natty
<Riddell> 4.6 beta for maverick moved to kubuntu-ppa/staging, not yet published, will need testing, I doubt it'll all work first time
<Riddell> also yofel's kdeartwork fix needs uploaded
<Riddell> and the patches apachelogger has pointed me to for phonon
<Riddell> and it's ment to be a holiday in Scotland today, I wonder if that'll happen
 * Riddell snoozes
<jjesse> note to self, don't try a do-release-upgrade -d yet :)
<lucidfox> Updated Natty today, plasma-desktop now crashes
<lucidfox> at start
<lucidfox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538189/
<lucidfox> okay, deleting config files fixed it
<hunger> lucidfox: It does start for me... I had to change sessions though as "KDE" was no longer found by kdm.
<hunger> Aparrently it is "KDE plasma something" nowadays.
<hrw> morning
<hrw> kdepim only left to be uploaded?
<hunger> hrw: I got it this morning.
<hunger> hrw: (amd64) Was supposed to be there for x86 yesterday evening.
<hunger> Ah... great... adding a activity crashes the whole plasma thing:-/
<hrw> activities is one of things which I would like to be able to disable
<hunger> I read that activities are finaly useful in 4.6, but apparently they are not.
<hunger> hrw: I do like the idea... but unfortunately the implementation never workes for me.
<hrw> as for me it is just useless 'unnamed' text on right edge of screen
<hunger> hrw: Oh, I removed that part somehow:-)
<hrw> new bug to report...
<hunger> hrw: I gave up on that a long time ago:-)
<hrw> bug 683002
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683002 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-containment-newspaper.desktop', which is also in package plasma-netbook 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu3 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683002
<hunger> hrw: launchpad is just too sucky to bother with IMHO. I do report the stuff upstream, but they usually just close it as ubuntu specific:-(
<hrw> hunger: this one is packaging error
* cpatrick2008 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 4 out of 5 cats find it friendly | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | packaging 4.6 beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<hrw> cpatrick2008: it only lacks infos which ppa is ninja one
<hunger> Great... kdeinit takes 100% CPU after the upgrade to kde 4.6beta.
 * hunger will log out now.
<hunger> Ah, fixed by logging out and killing all user processes then logging in again.
 * hrw waits for kdepim 4.5.80 upload to finish upgrade
<ulysses> ubiquity doesn't start on the current daily ISO, but there isn't any error message
<hrw> ScottK: thx for kdepim upload
<hrw> akonadi crashtrace: http://hrw.pastebin.com/iefrA7hK
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger:
<markey> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/1200-Last-Week-in-Amarok.html#c7997
<markey> check those first two comments...
<apachelogger> (there are other reasons for this try too)
<markey> sure :)
<markey> you know me too well :)
<ScottK> hrw: Could you install the debug packages and then see if it happens again?
<hrw> ScottK: I can
<ScottK> Thanks.
<hrw> no problem
<hrw> akonadi-dbg or something more?
<ScottK> I'd go with kdepim-dbg.
<hrw> 261MB to download
 * hrw hugs 3.5MB/s
<ScottK> In the future, if you've got the crash up in Dr. Konqui and you install the debug packages then you can have it retrace with the debug symbols.
<hrw> good to know
<hrw> http://hrw.pastebin.com/6yUPG3KH again
<ScottK> Doesn't seem like much.  Did Dr. Konqui characterize it as useful (I'm not much of a backtrace reader)?
<hrw> for me it looks like as good as possible but still may be useless
<ScottK> I'd say file a bug a b.k.o and see what they say.
<hrw> mkey
<lucidfox> ...Kubuntu adds a Twitter widget on the desktop *by default*? :(
<lucidfox> Truly, I have nowhere to hide from that abomination
<apachelogger> lucidfox: it is a mircoblog widet
<jussi> it does identica as well! :D
<lucidfox> yes :((
<lucidfox> jussi> Not helping its cause
<jussi> lol
 * apachelogger wanted to have pictures of jussi in a sauna, but for some reason that got voted down ...
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> the picture widget would be so much better really
<jussi> apachelogger: if it was pictures of my sauna - minus me, it might have got through
<jussi> but the white whale isnt very interesting...
<dantti_work> Riddell: the fix I made is working on proposed, do I need just to say that on the lp bug?
<apachelogger> jussi: to ahab!
<jussi> :D
<yofel_> dantti_work: SRU? say it worked and change the verification-needed tag into verification-done
<dantti_work> yofel: yup SRU, k, thanks
<Riddell> dantti_work: yes, make it clear you tested with the packages from -proposed
<dantti_work> oki
<ScottK> Anyone have pending changes to go into a -runtime upload?
<ScottK> Riddell: Our -runtime has a change you did that lowers the required phonon version to 4.4.2.  Do we still need that?
<ScottK> It's also missing from bzr, btw.
<ScottK> bzr fixed.
 * apachelogger has a sore arm from playing wii all night
 * ScottK goes with no.
 * apachelogger appoints jussi plasma media center liaison
<apachelogger> jussi: can you please tell the people behind pmc to drop a mail of what they need from phonon
<jussi> apachelogger: their channel is dead and I havent been able to contact them yet. however, I will continue to try.
<apachelogger> k
<ScottK> Ohh.  The phono maintainer.  Just in time.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you concur with my assessment above about required phonon versions in -runtime?
<ScottK> OK.  Done in any case.
<apachelogger> ScottK: 4.6b1?
<apachelogger> that one depends on 4.4.3
<ScottK> Yes
<yofel> ScottK: if you're doing -runtime, I just got:
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-dbg_4%3a4.5.80-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde4/kded_networkstatus.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-dbg 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu3
<yofel> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<ScottK> Shoot.
<ScottK> I uploaded already.
<ScottK> yofel: Please file an LP bug on that one.
<yofel> sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to understand what's going on with symbols on C++ with gcc-4.5.  Having per-architecture symbols is going to kill us (see kdegraphics FTBFS on powerpc for an example)
<apachelogger> ScottK: best talk to doko?
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the difference between the symbols anyway?
<ScottK> Not sure, just that it's different per arch.
<ScottK> phonon is affected by this too.
<apachelogger> very random one it seems
<apachelogger> - _ZThn16_N11KExiv2Iface11MsgTextEditD0Ev@Base 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> + _ZThn8_N11KExiv2Iface11MsgTextEditD0Ev@Base 4:4.5.80
<ScottK> The 8/16 is a common pattern.
<rbelem> hello guys :-)
<rbelem> could you take a look and check if is there anything that would you like to change? :-) http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/
<ubuntu> does anybody know when kde 4.6 beta 1 will be backported to maverick ubuntu-ppa/beta
<ubuntu> does anybody know when kde 4.6 beta 1 will be backported to maverick ubuntu-ppa/beta
<yofel> so, debugging one 4.5.80 plasma-desktop segfault later I'm back with 4.6 running \o/
<apachelogger> rbelem: is there already a guide on how to get kubuntu going on the n900?
<yofel> trying to open power management profile settings: 
<yofel> Cannot load library /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_powerdevilprofilesconfig.so: (libpowerdevilui.so  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
 * yofel goes searching in kdebase workspace
<apachelogger> rbelem: are you sure that KSambaSharePrivate should be a qobject?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could anyone take a look at the ninja ppa, kdebase-workspace is borked since yesterday
<_Groo_> the publish is stalled and doesnt complete, and ence the other amd64 builds dont go through
<_Groo_> this for maverick
<yofel> _Groo_: seems to be stuck uploading, maybe ask in #launchpad
<rbelem> apachelogger, i wrote some steps, but i did not make public because ubuntu does not have the kernel for it :-(
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, because it connecting to a signal
<rbelem> *it is
<_Groo_> yofel: hey yofel, yeah, its stuck since yesterday
<_Groo_> yofel: and i suspect that broken your other builds for amd64, since its the one thats stuck
<_Groo_> yofel: i have been caught up with real life (tm) and couldnt help more, but ive been following your and jr builds
<yofel> probably (Riddell did the other ones though)
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah ive seen
<_Groo_> yofel: lets see if we can rap up this weekend
<apachelogger> rbelem: nono :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: Q_PRIVATE_SLOT is your friend
<Riddell> yofel: it's in kubuntu-ppa/staging
<_Groo_> Riddell: what is? the entire build? or only for natty?
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki :-) i will fix that :-)
<_Groo_> Riddell: nvm, just seen it
 * yofel is just on a search for libpowerdevilui.so ...
<hrw> btw - natty will have 4.4 kdepim or 4.6?
<Riddell> _Groo_: maverick
<_Groo_> Riddell: just contacted launchpad, they will fix the upload, its a launchpad bug, bigjools is on it
<_Groo_> Riddell: it this staging build complete? if so i can upgrade my system in order to test how well it goes
<Riddell> _Groo_: it's complete, it's entirely untested
<jjesse> so i could do a do-release-upgrade -d on my vm?
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, im gonna upgrade to it and anotate if anything breaks in which packages
<Riddell> jjesse: to natty?
<jjesse> sure
<yofel> jjesse: I have 4.6 running more or less here in natty
<Riddell> jjesse: would be interesting
<_Groo_> Riddell: depending if im at home or at work im gonna email you or fix the packages myself :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: keep a note of any overlapping file errors or other problems
<_Groo_> Riddell: of course :)
<mfraz74> hoping 4.6 is an improvement over 4.4
<Riddell> mfraz74: it's 0.2 better
<yofel> Riddell: had time for kdevelop or kdeartwork?
<Riddell> yofel: not yet I'm afraid
<yofel> k
 * yofel continues to search for  libpowerdevilui.so
<mfraz74> as long as that 0.2 means that akonadi works i don't mind
 * _Groo_ wonders what yofel is doing :D
<yofel> _Groo_: trying to change my power management profile settings, fails with "Cannot load library /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_powerdevilprofilesconfig.so: (libpowerdevilui.so  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)"
<yofel> yep, it's on the list-missing output of kdebase-workspace
<yofel> Riddell: which package should I add that to? kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<mfraz74> can anyone recommend a good online guide to building ubuntu packages?
<yofel> mfraz74: well, the MOTU guide would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete also see the debian new maintainers guide (and the debian policy for the packaging rules)
<mfraz74> yofel: thanks, how about for apps using cmake?
<yofel> not sure, with dh7 packaging it would be passing --buildsystem=cmake to the dh options I think
<yofel> Riddell: kdebase-workspace-bin already has usr/lib/libpowerdevilcore.so so I think adding usr/lib/libpowerdevilui.so would be fine, that fine?
<_Groo_> yofel: so kdebase-workspace is missing the .so?
<yofel> _Groo_: yes
<yofel> list missing gives: '-./usr/lib/libpowerdevilui.so' and shlibdeps gives an error before that it can't find the file too
<_Groo_> yofel: can you update the packages both in ninjas and upstage? 
<yofel> I first want some confirmation that I'm doing the right thing before uploading anything...
<Riddell> yofel: yeah should be fine
<Riddell> although that should be versioned or put into /usr/lib/kde4, but that's an upstream thing
<yofel> k, I'll do a merge request for natty and upload maverick to staging then
<_Groo_> yofel: tks :)
<_Groo_> yofel: ill wait for the publish status to update my system
<yofel> _Groo_: you can update now and just update workspace later, it's just the settings that don't work 
<yofel> a warning though, I had to delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc after updating to 4.6 since plasma-destkop crashed
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah it usually borks the applets :P
<yofel> kde bug 257658 as a reference
<ubottu> KDE bug 257658 in general "KDE4 5 77 plasma shell often crashes at startup [Plasma::ExtenderItem::group Plasma::Extender::itemAddedEvent , Plasma::ExtenderPrivate::delayItemAddedEvent]" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257658
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase-workspace/fix_missing_libpowerdevilui_so/+merge/42279
<_Groo_> yofel: the build broke on staging
<yofel> I know, fix coming
<ulysses> anyone knows anything about ubiquity? it doesn't start either, no error message, nothing in console (current daily ISO)
<yofel> ulysses: checked .xsession-errors?
<_Groo_> yofel: k :)
<ulysses> yofel: no, the live session works, but I can't install Natty 'cause the ubiquity
<yofel> geh, the power profile settings look completely different in 4.6..
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah theres a blog post about it, 
<_Groo_> yofel: Riddell: take a look pls, staging is broken in several packages
<_Groo_> yofel: http://pastebin.ca/2006907
<_Groo_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/2006907
<Riddell> goodness, what did you do
<_Groo_> Riddell: nothing  just added the staging without taking out the backports ppa
<_Groo_> Riddell: the things hes bitching about are 4.5.3 related
<_Groo_> Riddell: all from default ppas
<_Groo_> Riddell: i didnt updated yet, want me to try to remove the backports ppa and try again? 
<Riddell> can do
<_Groo_> Riddell: if it works well need to add a warning in the webpage asking ppl to remove backports before updating
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, let me try
<yofel> oh cool, we broke apport in natty - bug 683250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683250 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-kde fails with ImportError: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyKDE4/kio.so: undefined symbol: _ZN19KFileMetaDataWidget5eventEP6QEvent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683250
<yofel> the only non-kde issue on _Groo_s list is libpolkit-gtk - which comes from backporting policykit
<_Groo_> Riddell: same conflicts http://pastebin.ca/2006912
<_Groo_> took out kubuntu-ppa and beta ppa
<_Groo_> BUT i didnt remove the packages obviously, since it would remove all of kde :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts need some love right? all it needs is a breaks/replaces and a new name right?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: is everything published etc?
<yofel> shadeslayer: o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: \o
<shadeslayer> im going to be out of the picture for a few weeks owing to exams
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yep
<_Groo_> tis kubuntu ppa staging
<_Groo_> its
<claydoh> _Groo_: does just running apt-get dist-upgrade instead of aptitude produce a different result?
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> your using aptitude upgrade?
<shadeslayer> also afaik Riddell is out for the week or something
<_Groo_> claydoh: see http://pastebin.ca/2006915
<claydoh> _Groo_: I have seen a number of cases in the kubuntuforums where aptitude is too "smart", for lack of a better term
<_Groo_> claydoh: the only diference is that dist just removes the packages
<_Groo_> and aptitude warns whats hes doings and whats wrong
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm not out for the week, just having a quiet day today (it's St Andrew's Day)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: unless theyre *very* important packages, i think that would be fine, with all the library renaming etc
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> i meant to say day there
<yofel> _Groo_: that looks about right, except for libpolkit-gtk, which comes from the policykit backport as I said
<yofel> a few packages need to be removed for 4.6
<_Groo_> yofel: hmmm ok
<yofel> Riddell: and idea what to do about polkit-gtk?
<_Groo_> yofel: im gonna try it ina  few hours...
<claydoh> same situation in 4.4-4.5 upgrades
<claydoh> freaked a few people out
<yofel> yeah, I remember that
<shadeslayer> this is what i get since i havent updated my system for a week http://pastebin.ca/2006917
<shadeslayer> 1GB of updates
<_Groo_> claydoh: it freaked me out.. ill have to rebuild fancy taks which i use, and aparently some plasma stuff is missing
<_Groo_> dont know if its related to kdebindings
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, maybe we should backport policykit-1-gnome along with 4.6
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> digikam needs a rebuild apparently
<shadeslayer> *again*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you on natty?
<shadeslayer> and for some reason kde-standard is being kicked out... 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maverick upgrade from staging ppa
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: same as me
<shadeslayer> ... along with a ton of other stuff thats supposed to stay installed
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah... 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well digikam doesn't suprise me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dunno why kopete wants to be removed tohugh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, but the other stuff does 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only replaces 
<Riddell> or  kde-window-manager that's quite useful to have installed
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: but its diferent then mine, are you using the backports ppa? or beta... the one which has 4.5.3?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: im using alot of PPA's
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: supposedly the new name should be kubuntu-web-shortcuts 
<_Groo_> Riddell: lol yeah ;) without kwin you are blind as a bat
<shadeslayer> probably all of them now
<claydoh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538369/ I don't have much being removed, tho I don't have many addon ppas (like samrog's plasma widget ppa)
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * yofel uploads a new kdearwork
<yofel> the staging packages has none of my fixes
<yofel> *package
<Riddell> yofel: hang on
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will fix in natty
<Riddell> yofel: I'm just reviewing changes to kdeartwork
<yofel> k
<Riddell> claydoh: that seems fine
<yofel> claydoh: right, that's about what I had when I upgraded kde in natty
<claydoh> Riddell: yeah, outside of quickaccess :)
<claydoh> unless that was moved
<Riddell> releaselogger: what's being released?
 * shadeslayer was about to ask that
<shadeslayer> phonon probably
<releaselogger> secret
<shadeslayer> you mean sekrit :P
<releaselogger> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: phonon-vlc 0.3 on ktown
<shadeslayer> i told you so  ^_^
<Riddell> goodness
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's new?
<apachelogger> a billion bug fixes
<apachelogger> also video/audiocapture support for experimental
<apachelogger> probalby worth build depending on libphononexperimental to get that ^
<apachelogger> pretty hot new feature and currently vlc is the only backend to implement it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you make the new shortcuts branch on LP ?
<apachelogger> can you not make that to?
<shadeslayer> so that i can modify it in the control file
<shadeslayer> uh.. i dont think i can push to lp:foo branches
<shadeslayer> also, do i preserve history or just make a new branch with new name?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> preserve history of course!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can push to lp:foo as lp:foo is only an alias for some other branch which is owned by a team, so as long as you are member of that...
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> I think yo need to poke a launchpad admin
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts ought to be cahnged to kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<shadeslayer> yes thats what im talking about....
<apachelogger> apparently a mere launchpad user cannot decidet to change his project's name -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: only LP admins can do that stuff, so itll have to wait ....
<apachelogger> that is what I said, is it not? ;)
<shadeslayer> yep... :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could help me find a CC picture to use in a blog post about the vlc backend's new release
<shadeslayer> Creative Commons?
<apachelogger> yus
<shadeslayer> just use the one google spits out? :P
 * apachelogger swings his fist
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> hold on... looking :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imranabduljabar.deviantart.com/art/Creative-Commons-IV-118170599?q=boost:popular+Creative+Commons&qo=8  looks nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I meant a picture licensed under CC :P
<shadeslayer> ohhh... a VLC-phonon picture licensed under CC
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> then?
<apachelogger> a nice looking picture licensed under CC that one can use n a blog post :P
<shadeslayer> without a context/meaning? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Traffic_cones
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> next UDS we will have to have a session on how to make an appealing blog post
<apachelogger> you write content
<apachelogger> you get a picture that looks super nice
<shadeslayer> ( from sheytan )
<apachelogger> you write pointless content to make the picture relate to the thing you want to communicate
<apachelogger> you have a blog post that is awesome and can be published ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw google voice search is the epic win on Android
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> as long as you are not in public
<apachelogger> or in a loud envrionment
<apachelogger> or in a hurry
<apachelogger> or god bad pronounciation
<apachelogger> that said, it probably is not after a visit at the dentist's ^^
<shadeslayer> no.. it works pretty well in a public environ as well
<shadeslayer> and it works fine with my pronunciation as well.... so... *shrug*
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I do really not want to talk to my phone in public
 * apachelogger also doesnt like them silly ear pieces
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> makes one look rather silly until people notice that one is doing the phoning
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg.. cya  later ... :)
<zanoi> anyone who knows how to get KDE SVN imports working in launchpad?
<zanoi> i'm trying to import my project but it fails
<zanoi>  i've been told in #launchpad that its problem with imports from KDE SVN
 * bulldog98 finally made kdepim debuild end without errors
<yofel> zanoi: what do you need imported? bzr svn has a lot of problems with the kde svn layout
<apachelogger> zanoi: yeah that still would be a problem on #launchpad ends
<zanoi> yofel: my app which is currently in playground
<yofel> zanoi: I have to quote jelmer from #launchpad in this case, sorry
<yofel> we had a hell of a time just getting imports for the main components of KDE/ working (2 are actually still broken)
<zanoi> yofel: ok
<rgreening> powerdevil seems borked in 4.6
<rgreening> missing profiles?
<yofel> rgreening: I fixed that, missing .so
<rgreening> ok. update pushed to ninjas?
<zanoi> yofel: any chance it will be possible with the KDE git repo?
<yofel> rgreening: or *what* exactly is broken? I couldn't open the profile kcm
<yofel> zanoi: every git import I tried worked so far
<zanoi> yofel: yay
<rgreening> yofel: I got a canno load library error for the profilesconfig.so. Updating again now to see if that fixes it.
<yofel> rgreening: ok, that should work in kdebase-workspace-bin ubuntu2
<rgreening> kk
<rgreening> Riddell, Jontheechidna: qapt-batch for Amarok is broken. one of the GStreamer plugins is not locatable in Natty, and this hangs the install (Win 32 codecs - pitfdll)
<ScottK> yofel: Where's your powerdevil fix?
<rgreening> not sure if a) we need to remove the codec or b) we need to get it in the archive or c) something else???
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Heya rgreening
<yofel> ScottK: in ninjas/staging for maverick and uploaded to archive for natty
<ScottK> yofel: Cool.  I won't upload it again then.
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.5.80-0ubuntu2
<Mamarok> does somebody remember what packages the kde-devel meta package did drag in? I need to update my HowTo
<yofel> the last kde-devel package that existed was from lucid, that had:Depends: kde-minimal (>= 5:55ubuntu1), kdesdk (>= 4:4.2.2), kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.2.2), libkonq5-dev (>= 4:4.2.2), libqt4-designer, kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.2.2)
<yofel> Suggests: kde-l10n (>= 4:4.2.2), kdbg, kdevelop (>= 4:3.3.5), kprof
<Mamarok> yofel: thaks a bunch :)
<rgreening> yofel: kdebase-workspace issues on upgrade.... 
<rgreening> sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin
<rgreening> Reading package lists... Done
<rgreening> Building dependency tree       
<rgreening> Reading state information... Done
<rgreening> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<rgreening> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<rgreening> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<rgreening> or been moved out of Incoming.
<rgreening> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<rgreening> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rgreening>  kdebase-workspace-bin : Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rgreening> E: Broken packages
<rgreening> yofel/ScottK ^
<ScottK> rgreening: Archive skew.
<ScottK> Just wait for it.
<rgreening> hmm... ok. :)
 * rgreening is heading home
<Mamarok> yofel: while you are at it, what did kde-minimal carry? Apparently most former meta packages for kde have gone, which is quite sad
<Riddell> rgreening: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll installs for me in natty
<rgreening> hmm... 1 sec...
<rgreening> apt-cache search pitfdll returns nothing for me under amd.
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> what archive is is from Riddell
 * Mamarok thinks it was not a good idea to remove kde-minimal and kde-devel, at all :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like dropping HAL is now trivial.  It just takes a -runtime upload for recommends changes and some minor seed fiddling.  Unless you have some objection, I'll do it after Alpha 1 is out.
<Riddell> ScottK: none at all, just make sure it's tested
<ScottK> Once it's our default, it certainly will be ....
<yofel> Mamarok: kde-minimal http://paste.ubuntu.com/538411/
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks a lot!
<maco> this will likely affect solid / the power manager thingy? (um um wait is it guidance or that other one? i keep getting confused since someone told me the old name after the old thing was already gone)
<Mamarok> powerdevil?
<maco> yeah that
<Riddell> rgreening: indeed it won't be in amd64, in that case kubuntu-restricted-addons needs fixed
<rgreening> for sure. 
<rgreening> Cause amarok keeps popping up with that
<dantti> Riddell: lp bug #667856 is not a dup of  #667856, but it was fixed by that patch, how should I close It? just say that fix-released?
<ScottK> maco: powerdevil now supports upower, so it should be fine.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 667856 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "kpackagekitsmarticon crashes with segfault in QWidget::metric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667856
<sheytan> shadeslayer does neon have 4.6beta and supports sessions yet?
<maco> ScottK: ok :)
<ScottK> That's why it's trivial.
<yofel> sheytan: sessions?
<dantti> :P the second one is #633008
<sheytan> yofel a menu where you choose which DE to load on login
<yofel> sheytan: also we have trunk, which currently would be 4.6, but not quite the beta. And yes, you can login from kdm if you have project-neon-common installed
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<sheytan> yofel, is it build after beta, or before?
<dantti> k, thanks
<yofel> sheytan: whatever current trunk is, so after beta I think.
<yofel> kdelibs and kdebase builds fail thanks to bzr issues though currently
<bulldog98> Riddell: I nearly finished kdepim off
<Riddell> bulldog98: excellent!
 * bulldog98 only has to do the mobile stuff and maybe someone should review that and look if there can be more splitted
<sheytan> yofel, ok, thank you :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping
<DarkwingDuck> ohhhhh I want... http://www.tompappalardo.com/images-folio/falcon-01.jpg
<ScottK> falcon != duck.
<bulldog98> Riddell: list of missing files: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/224
<bulldog98> can libkmanagesieve go into libsieve4 ?
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<bulldog98> s/libsieve/libksieve/
<kubotu> bulldog98 meant: "can libkmanagesieve go into libksieve4 ?"
<Riddell> bulldog98: these days debian likes to put every library into a separate package so we should do the same
<bulldog98> so also libksieveui should get an own package?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes
<Riddell> assuming it's a versioned library
<bulldog98> they are
<bulldog98> Riddell: should I create a new package for the akregator plugins?
<Riddell> bulldog98: can't they be part of akregator?
<bulldog98> they could
<bulldog98> Riddell: there are also plugins for a lib. Should I make them part of the lib-package?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes I think so
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: You there?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, yup
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: you have the install guide for getting kubuntu-mobile on my phone?
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, motorola milestone?
<DarkwingDuck> yes
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, it is similar to n900 install except the bootloader
<DarkwingDuck> you have that guide? ill adapt it
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, i will put the guide into the wiki
<rbelem> currently it is only in my machine :-)
<DarkwingDuck> can you toss me an email when you do? david.wonderly @ kubuntu.org
<DarkwingDuck> I have a bunch of people who want it
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, yup ;-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: ahoy
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: thank you my friend
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, you are very welcome :-)
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i was having a problem with those changes you proposed, but i already fixed
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> k
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will upload the changes to the review board
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you have any other objection? :-)
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: I know a bunch of underground droid hackers/devs that do custom ROMs and they wanted it :)
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, imagine android using ubuntu as base :-)
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: That's what I'm trying to help with :D
<rbelem> i would use that while kubuntu-mobile is not ready
<DarkwingDuck> All the custom ROMs guys are perking up.
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, there is a team in linaro that work with something similar
<rbelem> i'm not really sure about that
<rbelem> i just heard somewhere
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Well, I have at least 14 Droid hackers/devs that was to see it. I'll point them your way to help if they want.
<rbelem> DarkwingDuck, cool, i will ping some linaro guys tomorrow, to ask about that :-)
<DarkwingDuck> rbelem: sweet, anyway, I want to install once I get that nifty guide :D
<bulldog98> into which package to put usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kpimidentities.so ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we going to care about oversize at all for Alpha 1?
<Riddell> ScottK: dunno but ubuntu desktop is just as oversized
<ScottK> Riddell: Aren't we better than they are ....
<ScottK> ;-)
<bulldog98> Riddell: <bulldog98> into which package to put usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kpimidentities.so ?
<bulldog98> last missing file
<bulldog98> apachelogger: usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kpimidentities.so ?
<bulldog98> kdepim
 * bulldog98 ’ll  push the sources tomorrow, because he needs to go to bed now
<yofel> What's a bit irritating after updating to 4.6 is: kdm gives me a warning with "Your saved session type 'kde' is not valid any more. Please select a new one, otherwise 'default' will be used."
<yofel> since the session was renamed from kde to 'KDE Plasma Workspace'
<rbelem> ScottK, will we have qt working fine on arm before alpha1
<rbelem> ?
<rbelem> yofel, i got the same error yesterday
<ScottK> rbelem: No.  It'll be after Alpha 1.
<rbelem> yofel, try to install kubuntu-desktop again
<rbelem> ScottK, :-(
<yofel> well, I can login fine if I select 'KDE Plasma workspace', but the can't we make the warning not being there in the first place?
<yofel> I didn't test what's "default" though
<rbelem> ScottK, and kde 4.6 beta1 for alpha 1?
<apachelogger> rbelem: no objections here, then again I only scrolled through the diff
<apachelogger> seemed jolly good 
<rbelem> cool :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: can you send me the n900 instructions?
<rbelem> yup
<rbelem> thx apachelogger 
<Riddell> groovy, 4.5.80 works for me on maverick
<Riddell> should I move it to beta ?
<yofel> shouldn't we try to get the bugfix updates in first? meaning your new kdeartwork and I still got bug 683132 when I updated my eeePC an hour ago on natty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683132 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "[natty] trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde4/kded_networkstatus.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-dbg 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683132
<Riddell> yofel: I did upload kdeartwork
<Riddell> hmm, or did I
<yofel> to natty yes, maverick to staging - no
<yofel> actually you uploaded it to ninjas, but with natty as release ^^
<Riddell> umm
<gorgonizer> need any KDE SC 4.6 Beta testers for Maverick 64bit?
<Riddell> gorgonizer: sure
<Riddell> gorgonizer: it's in kubuntu-ppa/staging
<gorgonizer> will install it before my post work Time Team seesion then :)
<Riddell> yofel: ok kdeartwork uploaded to the right place
<yofel> nice :D
<yofel> anyone want to do the overwrite error I mentioned? If not I'll do it
<Riddell> and kdebase-workspace and policykit-1-gnome
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, that's a debug file, that /should/ be in the -dbg package
<Riddell> oh I see, it is
<Riddell> just moved package
<Riddell> yofel: yeah go for it
 * yofel gets to work
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose
 * Riddell gets jelous
 * Riddell jumps in, steals apachelogger away from Nightrose and dances with him
<Riddell> so, hmm, 4.5.4
<Riddell> should start packaging it really
 * apachelogger dances with Riddell now
<apachelogger> Riddell: no packaging while dancing!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: bug 683436 may be of relevance to stuff you've done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683436 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kubuntu_63_ksplash_fix.diff should be upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683436
<JontheEchidna> iirc the patch came from shtylman, not upstream
<JontheEchidna> [ Roman Shtylman ]
<JontheEchidna>   * Added patch to fix ksplash blurry icon clipping
<JontheEchidna> dunno if it's necessary anymore
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase-runtime/lp-683132/+merge/42324
 * apachelogger needs a vacation to work out new schedules and information flows
<apachelogger> my task handling used to be more efficent
<apachelogger> maybe I am getting old
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - More friendly than Frosty | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | packaging 4.6 beta 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> rbelem: Yes.  KDE 4.6 beta 1 for Natty alpha 1.
<Riddell> yofel: merged and uploaded to natty and maverick staging, thanks
<apachelogger> steveire_: is there ever going to be a new pim beta?
<ScottK> Riddell: Were you proposing potentially shipping kdepim 4.6 instead of 4.4 or in addition to?
<Riddell> ScottK: potentially instead of 4.4 if it is well tested and nobody finds problems
<ScottK> Riddell: I find the prospect very scary.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, that's why I'm still expecting not to
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-01
<Riddell> ScottK: but paul wants to do the testing on 4.6 because that's the bit that will need and benefit from testing
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we should plan on packaging both and decide later which is on the CD.
<Riddell> ScottK: sure
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd expect a decision before feature freeze though
<ScottK> Yep
<Riddell> so his testing is timed to be able to inform that
<ScottK> I think that having both in the archive is a good general plan.
<Riddell> ScottK: conflicting packages?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  I don't see a use case for having them co-installable.
<Riddell> in such a case it would be good to keep the 4.6 mobile bits co-installable with the normal 4.4 bits, then mobile can go on kubuntu-mobile without conflicting with kubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> Yes.
<stefan`> hey ninjas :)
<stefan`> i was jsut upgrading using the staging repo
<stefan`> after some fiddeling with tiny steps forward i have a problem with akonadi
<stefan`> i wnat to install kdebase-workspace but if i try so aptitude gives the following error:
<stefan`> libakonadiprotocolinternals1: Breaks: libakonadiprivate1 but 1.4.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<Riddell> you want libakonadiprotocolinternals1
<Riddell> is kdepim upgraded?
<JontheEchidna> anybody seen this one yet? http://paste.ubuntu.com/538497/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes..
<yofel> that was fixed in runtime ubuntu2 I think
<stefan`> but libakonadiprivate1 is not installed - i can install akonadi-server, though
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I thought I had apt-get update'd
<stefan`> which gives me the protocol internals but still the same error
<yofel> stefan`: you want to remove libakonadiprivate1
<Riddell> stefan`: pastebin   apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace
<stefan`> Riddel: sorry, i cannot pastebin - i have no browser, no mouse :D
<stefan`> i try the ccommand nevertheless
<yofel> there's pastebinit for the command line
<stefan`> installed says none, candidate is ppa2 4.5.80, and i have three versions in the table
<stefan`> yofel: thanks :)
<stefan`> Riddel: http://pastebin.com/vdruGVCp
<stefan`> sorry, s/Riddel/Riddell
<Riddell> stefan`: hmm, well I'm not sure why it would think libakonadiprivate1 wants to be installed
<Riddell> stefan`: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - More friendly than Frosty | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | No rest! packaging 4.5.4 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<stefan`> no, i can't - trying to put that on pastebin. just a sec
<stefan`> Riddell: pastebin.com/0a9ZuXdE
<stefan`> Riddell: this is what happens when i try to install kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> stefan`: what command did you use for that?
<stefan`> aptitude
<stefan`> i might have one issue - kdepim-runtime comes from the experimental ppa - its 4.5-beta3 ppa1
<stefan`> could that be a problem?
<Riddell> it could
<stefan`> Riddell: for kubuntu-desktop i tried apt-get as well
<Riddell> but why would it want to do that?
<stefan`> ;) waht?
<stefan`> i mean, do what?
<Riddell> stefan`: ah, yes that's the problem
<stefan`> Riddell: ohhhh :) removing the experimental ppa indeed helped
<Riddell> it won't work with the pim beta in experimental 
<Riddell> you'll need to remove that first
<Riddell> the other problem is plasma-widget-quickaccess
<Riddell> maybe I can upload that to the PPA
<stefan`> Riddell: wonderful. thanks for the help.
<Riddell> stefan`: thanks for testing, let us know if it works after that
<stefan`> Riddell: at least it installs the rest of the packages now
<stefan`> Riddell: looks very good - i'll be back in a minute. hopefully from within kde ;)
<stefan`> Riddell: it works. thanks a lot for the apckages to all of you
<Riddell> stefan`: awooga, thanks again for testing
<claydoh> Riddell: t machines up and running 4.6, only had to force-overwrite kdebase-runtime 
<ScottK> claydoh: What specifically?
 * yofel does one last 4.6 maverick upgrade test before going to bed
<claydoh> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538506/
<ScottK> I fixed that one in Natty already.
<ScottK> Someone should fix the PPA.
<claydoh> both my ancient laptop and my dual core 64bit htpc box got this
<yofel> PPA is updated, but not built/published yet
<ScottK> Cool.
<yofel> erm, huh? this was me setting up a maverick chroot, installing kubuntu-desktop, kde-full and the debug packages and then adding staging ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538507/
<yofel> ok, kdebase-runtime comes from i386 not being built yet
<ScottK> yofel: It's not suprising with kde-full though.
<ScottK> There will be things we didn't rebuild for 4.6 yet.
<yofel> yeah, but I didn't expect it to break this bad
<ScottK> I'm in the middle of doing a maverick -> natty upgrade in a chroot and it's going ~fine.
<ScottK> Try it with apt-get.
<yofel> that indeed gives a much saner picture http://paste.ubuntu.com/538512/
<Riddell> yofel: am testing kdevelop now, ok if I move to updates and announce if it's all good?
<ScottK> My advice on aptitude is just stay away.
<ScottK> Riddell: How do you feel about another runtime upload to fix file overwrites?
<yofel> Riddell: fine with me, should I copy them somewhere so you can copy them or do you want to re-upload?
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, you build kdevelop against kde from updates?
<yofel> Riddell: I did
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm all for fixing things
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Mind if I fix hal at the same time?
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> ScottK: will you do maverick as well as natty?
<ScottK> Riddell: Probably not.
<ScottK> PPA uploads for Kubuntu make my head hurt.
<ScottK> yofel: The apt-get answer looks pretty much like what you want.
<claydoh> arr everytime I see 'natty' i read 'nasty' I hope that doesn't jinx anything
<Riddell> hmm well launchpad is down
<Riddell> guess that means it's time for bed
<ScottK> yofel: ~12 hours ago you reported file overwrite problems with /kdebase-runtime-dbg.  Did you report that on LP and what bug number was it?
<yofel> ScottK: I fixed that myself already
<ScottK> yofel: Fix and uploaded to Natty?
<yofel> yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/683132 - but launchpad's down
<ScottK> yofel: Do the non-debug versions of those files conflict too?
 * ScottK checks
<ScottK> yep
<yofel> sorry, forgot to check that
<yofel> well, the update on my last non-4.6 natty pc didn't give any kdebase related error though, what I did get was:
<yofel> pkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-dbg_4%3a4.5.80-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/okteta', which is also in package kdeutils-dbg 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> which was the only thing that failed
 * yofel is off to bed
<ScottK> Acutally it was gotten already.
<ScottK> We should fix that one then.
<ScottK> yofel: You can give me a debdiff to upload one LP is back up or I'll sort it out.
<yofel> you sort it out or it'll have to wait, I need sleep
<ScottK> Good night.
<ScottK> Ohhh.  upload.ubuntu.com is either in the good data center or the bad one is fixed.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> it is amazing how laggy my system gets with effects turned on
<Riddell> apachelogger: hola
<apachelogger> Riddell: did someone do phonon-vlc already?
<apachelogger> Riddell: also 4.6 in staging wants ot remov eall sorts of stuff and install all sorts of useless stuff (e.g. synaptic)
<apachelogger>   Removing software-properties-kde:i386 rather than change python-kde4:i386
<apachelogger> all very scary
<Riddell> apachelogger: no nobody has had time to look at phonon-vlc
<apachelogger> Riddell: version 0.3.1 coming probably today
<Riddell> good thing we didn't have time then :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the changes are fixing minor problems, of which none would have affected us anyway
<apachelogger> just wanted to know if someone stubmled upon anything kubuntu specific ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, seems the staging break comes from missing bindings?
<Riddell> I'm recompiling kdebindings now but there shouldn't be a problem with having python-kde4 installed
<apachelogger> Riddell: not, it removes it ;)
<apachelogger> along with half my akonadi stack
 * apachelogger doe snot take kindly to things messing with his perfect akonadi setup :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: libakonadiprivate1 got removed, do you have something that depends on that?
<hrw> is it normal that nepomuk database takes over 3GB?
<apachelogger> hrw: depends on what indexed I suppose
<apachelogger> mine is 421M
<apachelogger> Riddell: not sure, something is with libakonadiprotocolinternals1 and libakonadiprivate1
<Riddell> yes libakonadiprotocolinternals1 is the new one, libakonadiprivate1 the old one
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger>   Holding Back libakonadiprotocolinternals1:i386 rather than change libakonadiprivate1:i386
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdepim4.6 beta is built with akonadiprivate1
<Riddell> oh well, there's your problem then
<apachelogger> maybe it should provides: libakonadiprivate1?
<Riddell> it can't, libakonadiprivate.so is gone
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no goody I suppose
 * apachelogger will have to switch to kdepim trunk
<hrw> apachelogger: one of nepomuk things to do is caching informations of files in indexed filesystems - right?
<apachelogger> yes
 * hrw needs to reboot ;(
<hrw> it is really hard to keep 4 weeks machine working with all updates
<hrw> nepomuk took 1GB ram, chromium another one, plasma-desktop stopped refreshing
<hrw> etc
<steveire_> <apachelogger> steveire_: is there ever going to be a new pim beta?
<steveire_> I don't understand. You mean 4.6?
<steveire_> Should be with the rest of the SC
<Riddell> bulldog98 is packaging it
<Riddell> but it'll go into experimental not beta
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that solves my problem then, I suppose
<apachelogger> Nightrose, Mamarok, markey: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/broadcast.jpg <-- apachelogger's artwork of the day
<Mamarok> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> wordpress in rekonq is so incredibly slow...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^^^^^
<markey> apachelogger: heh
<markey> a masterpiece
<markey> Nuno would be proud of you
<apachelogger> totally
<markey> apachelogger: now get that Phonon release done, chop chop, Dirty Harry!
 * apachelogger is wondering when kwin will get more invovled snow effects
<apachelogger> markey: waiting for master jb to give me the ok
<markey> the master Jim Beam is not Bono from U2 :p
<markey> just do it
<markey> you are the boss in Phonon
<markey> not him
<apachelogger> you said that yesterday too
<apachelogger> and it did not work :P
<markey> yeah, Jim Beam can be rather persistant 
<apachelogger> I can only use one backend at a time to see what is broken :P
<apachelogger> main reason why I am all for burning all backends other than vlc and gst
<markey> yeah
<markey> no wait!
<markey> you got it all wrong
<markey> let's create 20 more backends
<markey> all broken in different ways
<markey> with obscure libraries
<markey> and assembler Spaghetti code
<markey> good plan?
<rgreening> mmm spaghetti
<markey> then we will be the heroes of KDE
<markey> the guys who finally borked  it all
<Nightrose> apachelogger: beautiful! :D
<apachelogger> markey: I shall write my own mm framework in asm!!!
<apachelogger> NCommander will then port it to arm
<markey> you are teh suparstar haxx0r
<apachelogger> yes, I know
<markey> apachelogger: can you throw in TCL/TK as dependency?
<markey> even if it's not used
<markey> and M4
<releaselogger> markey: sure, why not
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> another minion
<shadeslayer> kronos: want to become a minion?
<shadeslayer> since your free till January etc
<kronos> shadeslayer: whats that ??
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<kronos> shadeslayer: yeah..
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: explain ..... :P
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: its wordpress's fault :D
<releaselogger> berrumba
<shadeslayer> kronos: and, get a *real* irc client
<kronos> shadeslayer: k.. just got out from Hot Pursuit.. gotta restart ..
<kronos> shadeslayer: brb
<shadeslayer> ok
<releaselogger> real irc client: darth vader
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> we need to get him into ubuntu repos
<kronos> shadeslayer, and im back ..
<releaselogger> we need more fancy animations
<releaselogger> !!!
<shadeslayer> along with a "Property of Kubuntu" sticker on him
<releaselogger> I shall make more animations
<shadeslayer> more QML ftw!!
<releaselogger> I shall be the overlord of animations
<releaselogger> shadeslayer: that aint got nothing to do with flipping qml
<shadeslayer> kronos: so as a minion, you work under releaselogger, who becomes your master
<shadeslayer> along with a master of animation ....
<kronos> shadeslayer, hmmm ... 
<shadeslayer> releaselogger: yes, but QML has nice animations...
<releaselogger> supreme apachelogger for you
<shadeslayer> kronos: so first up, do you have a GPG key and SSH key in  Launchpad?
<kronos> releaselogger, done that... 
<kronos> shadeslayer, yeah .. have those
<shadeslayer> kronos: next up is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> so what you see there is a list of stuff that needs to be packaged
<kronos> shadeslayer, hmmm... ok ..
<shadeslayer> read the plan carefully... 
<shadeslayer> kronos: err.. have you read the packaging guide?
 * shadeslayer remembers teaching kronos some basic packaging earlier....
<kronos> shadeslayer, trying to recall stuff .. 
<kronos> shadeslayer, will read it again ..
<shadeslayer> please do :)
<shadeslayer> so id suggest starting with kdetoys 4.5.4
<shadeslayer> kronos: edit the wiki and put your name in there against kdetoys
<shadeslayer> kronos: download http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kdetoys-4.5.4.tar.bz2
<kronos> shadeslayer, getting a 403 forbidden on that address
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> fixed
<shadeslayer> kronos: after you download that, download the kdetoys packaging from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> use dget on the dsc
<shadeslayer> after thats done, move the debian folder over to the new unpacked sources, test build using pdebuild and poke someone over here :D
<shadeslayer> ( your building for maverick ofcourse )
<shadeslayer> dantti: lol... kde 4.6 upgrade wants to remove kpk :P
<kronos> shadeslayer, ok..i'll get back after that..
<shadeslayer> kronos: i haz to go .... im sure someone here will help you out if you have problems
<shadeslayer> or call me.... :P
<kronos> shadeslayer, ya..
<shadeslayer> cya later :)
<kronos> shadeslayer, later :)
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> hi yofel 
<Riddell> hmm, 7 compiles going
<Riddell> busy busy
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202599 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationBackend.cpp ApplicationWindow.cpp) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-24> Get all of our WorkerEvent signals from the ApplicationBackend. This way we can
<CIA-24> reload only when the AppBackend says to. This prevents the reload occurring
<yofel> ouch, I just tried to test-upgrade maverick to 4.6 in a chroot and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538657/ :S
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, those pesky overwrite errors :(
<dantti_work> I'm trying to install doxygen but it only shows doxygen-gui which depends on doxygen, did it change it's name?
<yofel> some apt-get install -f and dpkg -i/r later the upgrade finished, now let's go through the log...
<Riddell> dantti_work: there's a doxygen package with a doxygen binary in 10.10
<yofel> so in the end I got 10 different overwrites: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538672/ (I got the last one too for natty, but LP was down then)
<Riddell> wibble
<yofel> Riddell: should I file bugs for them or just fix them myself? I think natty should get the replaces too
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we could have a phonon panel discussion at fosdem? ^^
<yofel> I'll fix them myself, the first 7 are all in kdebase-workspace..
<Riddell> yofel: just fix them, in natty then maverick
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you speak autotools?
<NCommander> apachelogger: that's E-IVL
<apachelogger> NCommander: can you join #zeitgeist and tell them
 * apachelogger just suggested cmake, for it is also usable by people without mental condition :P
<NCommander> apachelogger: uhhh
<steveire_> I upgraded my laptop to 10.10. I had to do the apparmour config change before I could start Akonadi as my development user.  Will it be possible to make that unnecessary at some stage?
<ScottK> steveire_: What change?
<steveire_> ScottK: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting#Apparmor
<ScottK> steveire_: That lists more than one thing.  Which one did you get?
<steveire_> I always have to do this: sudo aa-complain mysqld
<steveire_> sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor reload
<yofel> well yeah, since kubuntu uses mysqld-akonadi, not mysqld
<yofel> I don't know what's the difference though...
<ScottK> steveire_: So the problem is that as your development user you use mysqld and not our mysqld-akonadi and the apparmor profile doesn't allow this?
<steveire_> I don't know enough about mysql/apparmour/etc to know, but presumably, yes.
<steveire_> This is a self complied akonadi, so presumably that's using my system mysqld instead of the mysqld-akonadi you have?
<steveire_> What is mysqld-akonadi for?
<ScottK> IIRC we use that instead of the regular one in order to minimize the amount of mysql that gets pulled onto desktop systems.
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you recall?
<kronos> apachelogger, built kdetoys 4.5.4 locally ... buildlog is at http://pastebin.com/wEP4u5iM need to upload to kubuntu-ninjas.
<apachelogger> kronos: you want to read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-July/004549.html especially a)
<apachelogger> kronos: also checkout the pbuilder hooks section at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<apachelogger> kronos: currently you are missing a list-missing output, which means we cannot be sure that a new file is not packaged
<apachelogger> or rather
<apachelogger> not not packaged
<ScottK> steveire_: I talked with our security person that does most of the apparmor work and he doesn't see a way to make our mysqld profile work for you without leaving it too unconfined for server users (I think this is why we have the unconfined mysqld-akonadi ).
<ScottK> So it's a case of conflicting requirements.
<ScottK> steveire_: If you are interested in a slightly more general solution than you have now, you might want to join #ubuntu-hardened.  jdstrand would be glad to review your kernel logs and help you come up with a modified profile for /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.mysqld to solve it once and for all.
<ScottK> This could also be put on kde.org so others could avoid the problem too.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202614 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Feedback for pressing the install/remove button. Still has some kinks to work out.
<dantti_work> Riddell: funny this package does not show here :P
<kronos> apachelogger, can i remove the D20icecc hook .. it is causing an error while building .
<apachelogger> yes we can!
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> yes you can!
<rbelem> apachelogger, could you take a look at http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/4320/ to check if everything is ok? :-)
<rbelem> agateau, ^ :-)
<Riddell> steveire_: /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi is a copy of the /usr/sbin/mysqld binary, it is so we can give it a different more permissive apparmour profile
<steveire_> I see. Do you patch the akonadi server to use that one instead of mysqld?
<steveire_> There might be scope for us adding something to akonadi to make the situation better
<Riddell> steveire_: we build with  DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DMYSQLD_EXECUTABLE=/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi
<steveire_> I see.
<steveire_> I wonder if we can make that come from a desktop file instead or something so that all akonadiis started will use the right mysqld, even self built ones
<Riddell> well then all akonadis would have to know to find that desktop file even if that desktop file was not in their path
<Riddell> I guess it could be a config file in /etc/kde4
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4.5.80ubuntu4/+merge/42384 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase/4.5.80ubuntu2/+merge/42385 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase-workspace/4.5.80ubuntu4/+merge/42383
<Riddell> yofel: awesomeage
<skfin> Somebody pinged sabdfl's brains after unity and wayland, found nothing :)
<skfin> Well, actually, I shouldn't comment on that. I havent been using ubuntu for a while
<skfin> 2 years or something
<yofel> Riddell: ScottK did the sdk error, just didn't upload yet
<ScottK> yofel: I think I fixed that one last night in Natty.  Didn't do Maverick.
<Riddell> skfin: eh?
<yofel> ScottK: I see it in bzr, but not in natty-changes
<skfin> Riddell: Don't care, I feel bit dizzy
<ScottK> yofel: I uploaded it, but it was while LP was having problems.  Sounds like the upload got eaten.  I'll push it again.
<yofel> heh
<ScottK> Done
<skfin> Riddell: Mostly that I don't personally like the idea of unity
<skfin> Wayland is not that bad, it just needs quite much work
<Riddell> skfin: well do try to remain respectful
<skfin> Riddell: Yeah, as I said, I shouldn't event comment on that since I havent use gnome for a very long time
<ScottK> Riddell: I know it's not your archive day, but would you please do the backports for Karmic/Lucid/Maverick in Bug #683710?  I'll have a newer clamav as soon as the alpha 1 freeze is over and I want to get this backported first.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683710 in maverick-backports "Please backport clamav 0.96.4 to Maverick, Lucid, Karmic, Hardy, and Dapper." [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683710
<skfin> But this is ultimate-offtopic.
<skfin> /s/event/even
<kronos> apachelogger, new build log http://pastebin.com/8p8F7mmC ...
<Riddell> ScottK: what was that?
<ScottK> Riddell: clamav backport.
<ScottK> Just needs the natty clamav backported to karmic/lucid/maverick using the magic script.
<ScottK> I'll do hardy and dapper since they need uploads.
<Riddell> ok, poke me in an hour if I haven't got to it
<Riddell> kronos: how did you get on with kdetoys?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I only need one file to package usr/bin/kincidenceeditor
<yofel> Riddell: can I do kdeutils 4.5.4? Someone'll have to get me the tar though
<Riddell> yofel: yes do
<Riddell> yofel: what's your ssh key?
<bulldog98> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bulldog98 
<yofel> Riddell: take the first one https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+sshkeys
<kronos> apachelogger, what should be done about the list-missing output ?
<bulldog98> hi Riddell, I am doing a test build and if that has no errors, I’ll commit the code to a branch
<Riddell> bulldog98: great
<Riddell> yofel: ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<bulldog98> Riddell: but I have to warn you, I added some packages and you have to check my spelling and the contence of the description ^^
<yofel> Riddell: thanks
<rgreening> is it just my system or did latest updates take kwin compositing for a dump down slow lane?
<yofel> rgreening: if you want to say that kwin 4.5.80 is slow as hell then I agree
<rgreening> wobbly windows don't wobble
<rgreening> and my load avg is >2
<rgreening> something is terribly rong
<ScottK> It's a beta ....
<rgreening> hmmm... how many instances of mepomuk should be running?
<ScottK> None IMO.
<rgreening> lol. if one has it enabled, how many
<rgreening> I see many
<yofel> I have 3 instances of nepomukservicestup, with nepomuk on, strigi off
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like there's a chance we may be able to do away with mysqld-akonadi.  jdstrand and steveire_ are going to look into it.
<yofel> or more accurate:http://paste.ubuntu.com/538715/
<rgreening> ok, it's not nepomuk related. kwin was behaving fine (apparantly) last night, but today, updates seem to have caused load issue and lag in compositing. Maybe kernel related as there was a kernel update. not sure though. 
<Riddell> kronos: looks like you got kdetoys building fine
<Riddell> kronos: can you send me the source package files?
<kronos> Riddell, yeah.. how do i send them ?
<Riddell> kronos: do you have a web server you can put them on?  if not I can give you access to a server if you have an ssh key
<kronos> Riddell, i have an ssh key .. no web server ..
<kronos> Riddell, can we use the one on my launchpad profile https://launchpad.net/~bhargav
<Riddell> kronos: scp <files> ubuntu@ec2-67-202-29-176.compute-1.amazonaws.com:
<kronos> Riddell, should i upload all the files in the pbuilder/result folder ?
<maco> not the debs
<maco> just need the src, orig, and diff/debian.gz
<apachelogger> kronos: with the hooks you should get that automagically
<kronos> Riddell, copied ..
<Riddell> lovely, thanks kronos 
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the backports.
<kronos> Riddell, ty .. :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is 4.6 ready in staging ppa?
<shadeslayer> like... is it good to install?
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202629 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp The worker state is populated when a transaction successfully begins. This meant that the failed transaction would not be removed from the queue if the first transaction done failed.
<yofel> shadeslayer: not really, I got 10 overwrite errors on my last upgrade test
<shadeslayer> yofel: apart from those :P
<yofel> Riddell: can you look at my merges or can I upload to staging anyway?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's some overwrite errors still and kdebindings being done
<yofel> shadeslayer: apart from those it was fine I think
<Riddell> kronos: kdetoys uploaded, many thanks
<Riddell> yofel: you need to give me the URLs again
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell  i have http://pastebin.ca/2007854
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4.5.80ubuntu4/+merge/42384 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase/4.5.80ubuntu2/+merge/42385 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase-workspace/4.5.80ubuntu4/+merge/42383
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have kdepim 4.6 beta installed?
<shadeslayer> hmm.. i dont remember...
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ah.. thats why it wants to remove them
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202630 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Install/remove button feedback improvements in the App Details Widget too.
<apachelogger> kronos: the hooks take care of that
<apachelogger> from your last log...
<apachelogger> # list-missing files result:
<apachelogger> -./usr/share/man/man6/amor.6
<apachelogger> I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//19221/tmp/hooks/B10list-missing finished
<apachelogger> however manpages yield false positives, so all files are installed :)
<kronos> apachelogger, hmm.. Riddell saw that .. i sent him the source files..
<kronos> apachelogger, mission accomplished.. :)
<apachelogger> terrific
 * shadeslayer so hates man pages after UDS-N
<yofel> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> yofel: dont ask....
<apachelogger> and now for something completely different... a man with a manpage up his nose
<Riddell> yofel: merges all look good
<Riddell> yofel: go ahead and upload to staging
<yofel> thanks
<Riddell> yofel: I've merged in your overwrites changes to bzr packaging branches for natty, can't upload due to alpha 1 freeze, remind me to upload after
<yofel> will do
<kronos> apachelogger, anything else i could do ..
<Riddell> kronos: review the current status of builds in kubuntu-ppa/staging and kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde pim 4.6 beta won't work with our kde sc 4.6 beta packages
<bulldog98> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> you'll need to downgrade or not install 4.6 beta (you could try 4.5.4 testing instead)
<Riddell> bulldog98: I mean the old old kde pim 4.6 beta packages
<bulldog98> ok
<ScottK> Riddell: Could that be solved by rebuilding the pim packages against the new akonadi/pimlibs?
<Riddell> ScottK: we have rebuild the 4.4 pim packages against the new akonadi but that doesn't help people who have 4.6-beta which is a larger version number
<Riddell> they'll need to wait for bulldog98's new kde pim 4.6 beta packages
<Riddell> or downgrade
<ScottK> I see.
 * bulldog98 is uploading the kdepim-packaging diff
<bulldog98> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> bulldog98: uploading to where?
<bulldog98> a new branch
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim/ubuntu-4.6
 * bulldog98 now needs to go to bed and will finish that stuff tomorrow evening or afternoon
<Riddell> thanks bulldog98 
 * bulldog98 forgot to commit
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202638 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Switch the progressbar back to the action button when a transaction is cancelled via not authorizing/canceling at the authorization screen
<crysknife> apachelogger: I'm currently packaging the phonon-backend-vlc-0.3.1 from the git tag and I see that there is still the version number 0.2.0 in ../vlc/vlc.desktop 
<crysknife> any plans to change this upstream?
<Riddell> kronos: there's also plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets needing done, it's an interesting package
<Riddell> crysknife: packaging for Kubuntu?
<crysknife> Riddel: my maverick PPA
<Riddell> crysknife: it would be good to have it in the main kubuntu archive too
<kronos> Riddell, where can i get the source tarball for plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets ?
<apachelogger> crysknife: thy shall not package from git
<Riddell> kronos: it's made by running a rule in  debian/rules  in the packaging
<Riddell> it's made from part of another package
<crysknife> Riddel: indeed :)  any volunteers ... I'm just starting packaging
<Riddell> crysknife: well if you're packaging it for your PPA then it just needs testing to check it builds in natty too
<Riddell> crysknife: if you want the packaging reviewed we'd be very happy to do that
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what does one have to do to get a new version entry for phonon on bugs.kde.org?
<crysknife> apachelogger: what's your suggestion?
<apachelogger> using the tarball
<apachelogger> also it is not much of a suggestion but an upstream that you can call it 0.3.1
<crysknife> where to find?
<apachelogger> s/upstream/upstream requirement
<apachelogger> crysknife: ftp.kde.org
<crysknife> thanks
<kronos> Riddell, the debian/rules tries to export it from the anonsvn.kde.org server .. im getting a url does not exist.
<Riddell> kronos: so you can't checkout anything from anonsvn.kde.org ?
<kronos> never tried..
<Mamarok> apachelogger: tell me what version you want, I can change it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: 4.4.3
<crysknife> apachelogger: found it, that makes things easier
<Mamarok> but you can only add versions for phonon, not for backends
<Mamarok> OK, will change now
<apachelogger> yeah, that is silly on its own, but better 4.4.3 than 4.4.2 :)
<apachelogger> silly bugzilla -.-
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<kronos> Riddell, can it be because of the migration to git thingy ..
<apachelogger> kronos: what you trying to do?
<Riddell> kronos: no I think some anonsvn servers are flakey
<Mamarok> apachelogger: done
<kronos> apachelogger, plasma-scriptingengine-googlegadgets
<apachelogger> Mamarok: merci beaucoup
<kronos> *scriptengine .
<apachelogger> kronos: oh, for maverick?
<kronos> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> eh
<Mamarok> apachelogger: what will be the next version after 4.4.3, 4.4.4 or 4.5?
<apachelogger> dunno yet
<apachelogger> preferrably 4.5 with loads of features to kill qtmm dead
<Mamarok> yep, that would be great
<apachelogger> kronos: make -f debian/rules get-orig-source works fine here?
<kronos> apachelogger, that worked .. 
<apachelogger> kronos: what did you try to do?
<apachelogger> or how?
<kronos> apachelogger, i tried running the rules script... pretty lame ..
<apachelogger> kronos: read the make manual :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you too :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pongly
<shadeslayer> yeah i read a bit of it on the flight
<shadeslayer> not all of it tho
<apachelogger> my point exactly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I am getting complaints that you are being lazy... why is that?
<shadeslayer> not lazy... blame it on exams
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> you have exams like 90% of the year :P
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> at some point that excuse is not gonna work no more
<shadeslayer> no seriously :P
<apachelogger> also you did not read the make manual, so you cannot even appear as if you wre not lazy
<apachelogger> if I learned one thing from the manual, it is how to be busy while being lazy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when do exams end?
<shadeslayer> 6th Jan
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> that is rather longish
<shadeslayer> i know ...
<shadeslayer> try telling that to the uni :D
 * apachelogger promotes kronos to supreme minion
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you now report to kronos
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he has college etc from 3rd Jan 
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> right now one is packaging and one is not
 * apachelogger is only reflecting this in the rank
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill try and get some work done ... but im not sure when ill be available .... ill be free during the weekend probably
<kronos> shadeslayer, i think is the htc thats not letting u package ... :P
<shadeslayer> kronos: nah... i switched it off
 * shadeslayer was looking up capacitor values
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a phone that is turned off so no one call
<shadeslayer> precisely
<apachelogger> wise investement :P
<shadeslayer> a phone that is turned off so no one call and disturb you ....
<apachelogger> for that you turn it to mute
<apachelogger> also that does not make much sense if one can distrub you via irc :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill keep checking it every now and then ....
 * apachelogger will announce phonon-vlc 0.3.1 supposedly
<shadeslayer> thats why i turn it off
<shadeslayer> wha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: turn off irc
<shadeslayer> you just announced 0.3 yesterday ....
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you know how it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where does freenode have its off switch :P
<apachelogger> while I am at the code I might as well make it good
<shadeslayer> oftc as well...
<apachelogger> changed 740 sloc :P
<shadeslayer> in one day? :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, i was hunting for minions at a Open Source Camp...
<shadeslayer> so id say that is some work :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are they?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kronos and aakshay 
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems you were too successful since kronos is now supreme minion :P
<ScottK> New minions are something.
<apachelogger> one really should not look for people who are better than oneself ^^
<shadeslayer> everyone else wanted to hack on android and drupal
<ScottK> He should get credit for that.
<apachelogger> yeah
 * steveire_ still has a lot to do before grantlee 0.1.8
 * apachelogger pets shadeslayer
 * steveire_ steveire_
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they will feel silly 
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> once I have rolled out my animations
<apachelogger> animations everywhere
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<apachelogger> I will animate mouse movement
<shadeslayer> uh... no more bouncing icons please
<apachelogger> it will fade out at one point and fade in at another point
<apachelogger> and then blink and stuff
<ScottK> Of course dumping them in here for a master like Riddell to have to teach and be distracted from his other important work is not so great.
<apachelogger> and then probably starts rotating or something
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, better him than us I'd think ;)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im also teaching both of them over the phone too 
<ScottK> True, but surely shadeslayer has absorbed some basic information he could have imparted without burdening someone like Riddell.
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> I don't mind being burdened with some teaching, it's something everyone should do
<apachelogger> minus points for that
<apachelogger> ScottK: but you see, shadeslayer is busy with exams, or so he claims :P
 * apachelogger needs to stop being cynical and announce phonon-vlc
<ScottK> Right.  I've heard this excuse before.
<Riddell> how can shadeslayer be busy with exams?  all the schools are closed because of the snow
<Riddell> universities and colleges are all shut down
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> not here they arent
<apachelogger> or so you say...
<shadeslayer> btw ... where is Lex ...
<shadeslayer> not deflecting the topic or anything... but i havent seen him for a long time
<Riddell> no, worrying
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want to e-mail him and check he's ok?
<shadeslayer> last time i did, he replied he was on a break...
<Riddell> but they was months ago
<Riddell> that
<shadeslayer> but that was like about... 5 months ago
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> ok kdebindings uploaded to staging with suppport packages
<Riddell> kdebindings also just entered the archive so hopefully we'll get CD images sometime to test for alpha 1
 * Riddell out for food
 * shadeslayer finally understands capacitance codes
 * apachelogger hates rekonq so much it hurts his brain
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> screw it
 * apachelogger switches to firefox
<apachelogger> enough of that crap
<apachelogger> kronos: once you are done with packaging foo please ping me, I have awesome research tasks
<apachelogger> loads and loads of things to learn about our ISO building process
<kronos> apachelogger, as u say ... master .. :P
<apachelogger> kronos: it is ubermaster! :P
<rgreening> kmail is no longer asking for passphrase to sign e-mails under 4.6
<rgreening> worked up till now
<shadeslayer> rgreening: does it sign the mail ? because the passphrase is unlocked for some time .... 
<rgreening> I was always prompted for my passphrase, now I am not and it complains about "Bad Passphrase" shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> otoh it could be because of pinentry-qt4
<rgreening> and no, it cannot sign 
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> no idea apart from that ...
<rgreening> shadeslayer: you using natty?
<shadeslayer> nope... maverick... and kmail wants to be removed on the 4.6 upgrade
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/30/phonon-vlc-0-3-rock-solid/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, in order to change project name, we need to file a launchpad question, im not sure who has to file it tho, you or me ... since i have never touched that project etc... 
<apachelogger> you file it 
 * shadeslayer read that a few mins ago
<apachelogger> I post "ack"
<apachelogger> the do it
<shadeslayer> ah ok
 * shadeslayer files question
 * apachelogger pings Nightrose
 * Nightrose pongs apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: could you RT my phonon vlc dent?
<Nightrose> probably :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/136250
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :*
<shadeslayer> now someone needs to add LOSA's as a assignee
<shadeslayer> cya later....
<shadeslayer> kronos: have fun ... :D
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose to flogging molly's devil's dance floor
<apachelogger> now shadeslayer is playing with his phone again
<apachelogger> oh right, someone should tell aakshay that I barely am around at 3:11am
<apachelogger> and if I were I probably would not be of much use ^^
<kronos> apachelogger, correct me if i am wrong... .. for the plasma-----... i first did a dget on an older package ... took the debian folder to a new place .. updated changelog ... got the orig.tar.gz..extracted it and a pdebuild..
<apachelogger> sounds about right
<apachelogger> kronos: for natty the workflow would be different
<apachelogger> kronos: did anyone tell you about bzr packaging yet?
<kronos> apachelogger, nah.. not yet..
<apachelogger> it is a more flexiable way of packaging we use for core KDE, you surely will come across it not too far in the future ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow, with bzr packaging doing a new plasma-scriptengine-gg release is: edit changelog - build source - upload ;)
<apachelogger> just in case you wondered why it is so complicated ;)
<kronos> hmmm... 
 * apachelogger is done with phonon-vlc release and starts analyzing data structures
<rgreening> shadeslayer: I think its a gpg option changed issue
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger beings to think that jussi wants us to kill kubotu
<jussi> apachelogger: come again?
<apachelogger> why else would he repeatedly shoot him
<jussi> apachelogger: your autostart script is broken or doesnt exisit
<apachelogger> first you loose my beautiful init script to start kubotu and then you restart it all the time :(
<apachelogger> jussi: well, did you backup /etc?
 * apachelogger is pretty sure it would work if only it were there
<jussi> apachelogger: I think so... 
<apachelogger> whats worst about it is that I do not even remember how exactly that thing worked
 * apachelogger probably wrote it after 3 glasses of captain
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice hot cup of tea.
<jussi> :)
<kronos> apachelogger, buildlog http://pastebin.com/Me2CxaXq 
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea, earl grey, hot for Nightrose
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain Nightrose.
<apachelogger> kronos: splenedid, can you send me the source?
<kronos> apachelogger, how ? no webserver ..
<apachelogger> email
<apachelogger> apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<kronos> roger 
<apachelogger> kronos: you should hurry up with becoming a kubuntu member, so you get free web space ;)
<kronos> apachelogger, im working on that .... and i am on fire today ... :P
<apachelogger> ++fire
<kronos> apachelogger, sent mail ..
<crysknife> apachelogger: I've downloaded the orig tarball of the phonon-vlc backend but if when I run debuild -S in the extracted directory the .changes file doesn't include the tarball anymore. So upload fails. Any idea?
<apachelogger> crysknife: you need to make sure that the tarball is named $name_$upstreamversion.orig.tar{gz,bz2}
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> hold on
 * apachelogger reads again
<crysknife> it is
<apachelogger> crysknife: debuild -S -sa
<apachelogger> also make sure you revision is appropriate
<crysknife> I'll try that
<apachelogger> -S only should leave the tar.gz out of the changes if the revision is >1
<kronos> apachelogger, anything for me ..
<apachelogger> trying to download
<apachelogger> silly kmail convers the file names -.-
<apachelogger> kronos: do you need a new task?
<crysknife> apachelogger: you are right - thanks
<kronos> apachelogger, hmmm.... anything that wont take more than an hour ..
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seems 4.5.4 is all done :)
<apachelogger> kronos: you could just do some reading
<apachelogger> or call it a day and have some proper fun ;)
<kronos> apachelogger, hmm... that sounds good.. will have some fifa before going to bed..
<apachelogger> kronos: or you could read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/About <-- that is theory of the bzr packaging I was talking about
<apachelogger> very well
<apachelogger> kronos: have fun :)
<apachelogger> good work today
<kronos> apachelogger, ty :) .. 
<kronos> cya ..
<apachelogger> plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets 4.5.4 in ninjas
 * yofel runs another 4.6 maverick update test
<steveire> Has there been any reports of the computer locking while compiling?
<steveire> When compiling something big like kdelibs or kdebase My coputer is freezing, but I can still move the mouse
<steveire> 10.10
<yofel> could be too much swap or memory I/O if you compile with too many jobs, but maverick worked fine for me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: project renamed, if you would be so kind as to mark the question solved
 * yofel gets overwrite errors again AAARGH...
<apachelogger> steveire: it is not frozen if you can move the mouse.... ;)
<yofel> kdelibs stuff this time...
<apachelogger> steveire: with compositing on?
 * apachelogger thinks this sounds more window managy than anything else
<steveire> Yeah. I think so. I get annoying animations
<steveire> I have to do a hard reset to recover
<apachelogger> I would turn off the effects and try without them
<steveire> Done, thanks
<apachelogger> and poke mgraesslin about it, if it improves performance ;)
<Quintasan> grr
<steveire> Will do.
 * steveire goes home to implement tee
 * Quintasan can't make his computer to work
<Quintasan> -to
<yofel> Quintasan: what did you do?
<Quintasan> yofel: nothing, same thing, after some time the damn machine becomes unresponsive until I do alt+sysrq+{RSEIB}
<yofel> :(
<yofel> hurray, I'm down from 10 overwrite errors to 6 -.-
 * yofel goes fixing
 * rgreening thinks it's because Quintasan forgets to U in the RSEIUB line :)
<yofel> and I ususally use REISUB, not RSEIUB
<rgreening> yofel: Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Bizzare (Order should probably matter)
<yofel> Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring is how I learned it
<rgreening> S is Sync, and should be early (IMO)
<yofel> well, it probably doesn't matter much if you kill processes before or after sync
 * apachelogger wonders what everyone is talking about
<rgreening> though, Sync early means better chance your stuff makes it to disk before you finish executing the rest of the commands
<rgreening> one doesn't necessarily wait for the other 
<yofel> apachelogger: how to break Quintasans PC not as bad as he does himself
<apachelogger> I see
<rgreening> yah, he forgets unmount :)
<rgreening> hah
<dantti> shadeslayer: well probably kpk would need a recompile for 4.6:P
<crysknife> apachelogger: phonon-backend-vlc package has been successfully built but several mediaplayer (e.g. dragon, amarok)  still crash on exit.
<crysknife> apachelogger: do you know such problems?
<crysknife> apachelogger: Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<apachelogger> it is in pulseaudio
<apachelogger> crysknife: do you want to fix it
<apachelogger> (
<apachelogger> (requires a SRU)
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.audio.pulseaudio.scm/2725
<yofel> Riddell: I fear packaging needs some more fixup https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdelibs/4.5.80ubuntu3/+merge/42416 https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase-workspace/4.5.80ubuntu4_2/+merge/42419 https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4.5.80ubuntu4_2/+merge/42420
 * rbelem is building latest plasma-mobile snapshot
<apachelogger> rbelem: n900 instructions...
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> just one min
<ScottK> Riddell, et al: New Kubuntu images need testing for Alpha 1.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure you meant world peace, not world piece.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you there?
<apachelogger> I am always somewhere
<apachelogger> ScottK: true, where did I write this?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your phonon + VLC blog post.
<_Groo_> ScottK: smae thing
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, cheers
<apachelogger> fixed
<ScottK> Excellent.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: how could you say vlc is stable? is crashing on exit like always
<_Groo_> apachelogger: this will piss a lot of ppl :D
<ScottK> _Groo_: Just clearing up the mess apachelogger left behind in his rush to be somewhere.
 * apachelogger recently has a lot of cases of writing things like that... wonder why that is
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no
<apachelogger> pulse is
<apachelogger> go fix it 
<apachelogger> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.audio.pulseaudio.scm/2725
<apachelogger> there patch
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> go for it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so with alsa it works just fine, but crash on exit with pulse?
<apachelogger> yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: isnt pulse shipped in 10.10 by default?
<apachelogger> cause pulse is a thread mess
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah im not disagreing with you
<apachelogger> despite being not old enough to have an excuse for bad threading
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ehehehe touche :D
 * apachelogger sees _Groo_ make an SRU for it and is happy
 * apachelogger rushes somewhere
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i can apply that patch and upload to a ppa with new pulse and vlc included?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> SRU
<_Groo_> apachelogger: is it abi compatible with the one in 10.10?
<apachelogger> yes
 * _Groo_ doesnt know what a sru is
<apachelogger> it only fixes the internal logic
<apachelogger> or rather the non-logic
<apachelogger> !sru
<ScottK> apachelogger: Did you discuss this SRU with crimsun?
<apachelogger> bot hates me
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, but with the colin, IIRC he even tried to get it done before 10.10, did not quite work out
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i hear you did some nasty things to the poor bot
<apachelogger> ScottK: Riddell knows all about it AFAIK
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no, just see the sru link from above
<yofel> _Groo_: that was the other bot
<_Groo_> yofel: :D
<apachelogger> and jussi did nasty things to that bot...
<apachelogger> jussi: any luck with the init script?
 * _Groo_ wonders why kubuntu devs sexually abuse all the poor bots that work in this channel
 * _Groo_ thinks this could make him a good class suit money :D
 * _Groo_ just needs to find an abused bot that is willing to talk
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list 
<kubotu> modules: translator, factoids, lastfm, server, http, remote, twitter, irclog, send, irc, rejoin, greet, nickserv, salut, rss, markov, keyword, plugins, core, poll, google, encoding, auth, log, debug, seen, wheelfortune, host, autoop, wikipedia, chanserv, ri
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list markov
<kubotu> markov.readonly, markov.delay, markov.max_words, markov.answer_addressed, markov.enabled, markov.ignore, markov.learn_delay, markov.ignore_patterns, markov.probability
<_Groo_> apachelogger: gonna check this patch to the current pulse, it it upstream?
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get markov.enabled
<kubotu> markov.enabled: false
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.enabled to true
<kubotu> failed to set markov.enabled: to true does not match either 'true' or 'false', and it's not an integer either
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.enabled true
<kubotu> okay
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/n900
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get markov.probability
<kubotu> markov.probability: 99
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm still writing
<apachelogger> rbelem: thank you
<kubotu> that's why i'm still figuring out the debs get populated all at once
<kubotu> your debugging Windows Vista?
<rbelem> it is not complete
<kubotu> not complete yet though. Some are missing
<apachelogger> kubotu: how can you tell?
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.probability 25
<kubotu> okies!
<apachelogger> _Groo_: here you have a talking bot
<apachelogger> _Groo_: sort of
<rbelem> hey kubotu 
<kubotu> re, rbelem
<kubotu> I sort of goof I made crimsun sponsor all of his first package :)
<rww> I for one welcome our newly verbose robotic overlords.
<kubotu> I for one :P
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you'd have to talk to coling in #kde-devel
 * apachelogger smacks kubotu
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you said in the blog post youve been using it for weeks, are you using alsa, or pulse? and if its pulse, do you have some debs/ppa i can pull to test on my system?
<kubotu> maybe i can upgrade my system in order to test
<apachelogger> I did not say no such thing
 * apachelogger is using gstreamer
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh sorry it was mark that said it
 * _Groo_ gonna smack mark :D
<kubotu> mark) icon" [Low,Assigned]
 * _Groo_ thinks kubotu is losing its marbles
<kubotu> kubotu is back up ~/.kde ~/.local and ~/.confg
<_Groo_> i just updated to pulse 0.9.23~git-g51cb-0ubuntu1~maverick1
<_Groo_> and still crashed :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the patch wasnt applied upstream?
<kubotu> I think we should open it up for the patch was removed
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is in the stable-queue
<apachelogger> whatever that means
<kubotu> i mentioned this earlier in the disabled case so people know that this is going to update packages, and to end, and got the debdiff between the 4 of us thought we were able to start playing along dangit! I am bad at guessing ETAs
<kubotu> guess that means someone needs to use as build-dep
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.probability 5
<kubotu> alright
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok, so im downloading the git repo right now, then i need to cherrypick from the stable-quee branch? or i can just make a deb from the stable-branch?
<apachelogger> yes. no.
<apachelogger> it wouldnt be much sru worthy if you take the whole branch
<_Groo_> apachelogger: arrrrgh i hate doing cherrypicking from git
<_Groo_> apachelogger: )(*@#*&@#@(#*&@*(&#
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im already getting the latest git anyway!
<_Groo_> 0.2.3
<_Groo_> i mean 0.9.23
<kubotu> I had when i run it on my last non-4.6 natty pc didn't give any kdebase related error though, what i mean there was a bug
<apachelogger> _Groo_: 01101110 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101011
<_Groo_> can someone pls shut that bot up!
<apachelogger> you asked for it!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: he doesnt give me any useful thing i can use in court!
<apachelogger> no one who could would
<apachelogger> they are all brain demaged from too much drugs
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you are alienating the poor bot! hes coherced not to talk!
<yofel> hm..
<yofel> kubotu: shut up
<kubotu> Update Manager support jaunty yet?
<yofel> WTH
<_Groo_> latest git has the patch applied... creating debs for personal consumption
 * yofel thinks that some of those drugs found their way to kubotu...
<kubotu> think of those are our mobile devices? :P
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> Anyone around running Natty that can do a little test for me?
<_Groo_> ScottK: does it involve explosions and mayhem?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Unlikely.
<ScottK> Worst case is rebooting and adding/removing some packages I think.
<_Groo_> ScottK: boring.. then no :D
<_Groo_> ScottK: im not in natty, was just joking
<ScottK> _Groo_: Got 4.6?
<ScottK> I think that would work.
<ScottK> In any case, if someone could try adding upower and udisks and removing hal (this will also remove kubuntu-desktop, but don't panic), restart their system and see how solid works, that would be a big help.
<ScottK> In the event of failure, reinstalling hal and removing udisks/upower should get things back.
 * yofel goes trying
<_Groo_> ScottK: not 4.6 yet.. i helped with the packaging but i lack the courage to try it this week :D
<yofel> I can't remove libhal1 though, too much depends on that
 * apachelogger ponders not handing in the data structure assignment
<ScottK> yofel: Not libhal1, just hal.
<yofel> ScottK: 'hal' removed, rebooting
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> I need to run out for a bit,  I'll check in when I get back.
<_Groo_> guys when i get this error, whats exactly is going on? make: *** [debian/stamp-makefile-install] Error 2
<yofel> _Groo_: can you pastebin a bit more of that...
<yofel> ScottK: nothing that's apparently broken so far
<yofel> but nepomukfilewatch taking a lot hdd I/O on every login makes logging in painfully slow :(
 * yofel wonders if the KDE folks want to increase SSD manufactures revenue :/
<_Groo_> yofel: nvm its was a -j racing condition
<_Groo_> yofel: gnome packages dont like to be done in pararel
<_Groo_> paralel
<_Groo_> yofel: i usually disable him
<_Groo_> yofel: its common to all file watchers, recoll has the same problem
<ScottK> yofel: Does power management work?
<yofel> more or less, powerdevil seems to be running, but I don't have any suspend or hibernate options anymore
<yofel> battery and AC connectivity are recognised fine though
<yofel> ScottK: it might break your plasma-netbook/desktop autodetection, since you have lshal in startkde line 237
<kubotu> break your system better now?
<yofel> lol
<kubotu> lol - well shows I'm losing my mind cant take it that's a good cartton
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> was checking .xsession-errors and that had '/usr/bin/startkde: 244: lshal: not found'
<ScottK> yofel: Do you have a cdrom or usb stick to check and see if they still work?
<yofel> not at hand, and won't have time to create one today
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Thanks for testing.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ looks like a little startkde fiddling will be needed as well.  man udisks seems to indicate this should be doable.
<yofel> good night
 * apachelogger transforms into a butterfly
 * rbelem grabs a mosquito abatement
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> ping apachelogger 
 * apachelogger dances hula
 * rbelem hits apachelogger with the mosquito abatement
<apachelogger> computer says no
<rbelem> ;-D
<apachelogger> *cough*
<rbelem> apachelogger, i added more instructions there
<rbelem> a brain dump
 * ScottK hopes it didn't hurt.
<apachelogger> rbelem: now I only need to get the n900
 * apachelogger thinks there is a good chance it will arrive tomorrow
<rbelem> apachelogger, tomorrow i will finish the kernel part and then organize the page :-)
<rbelem> ScottK, there is smoke over my head :-)
<apachelogger> stop smoking then
<apachelogger> it is unhealthy, dont you know
<rbelem> eheheheh :-D
 * rbelem is waiting for his microsd 16gb class 10 that he bought on hong kong via ebay
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you have a fast microsd?
<apachelogger> rbelem: no
<apachelogger> rbelem: should I get one?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> ok
<rbelem> apachelogger, you will need
<apachelogger> all them requirements
<rbelem> apachelogger, same spec that said above
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> at the top
<apachelogger> how unnoticable ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, and a good brand
<rbelem> kingstone, sandisk are the best afaik
<apachelogger> *nod*
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> "This is to inform you that you have won a prize money £250,000.00 pounds in Yahoo/windows live Lottery"
<apachelogger> omg!!!
<apachelogger> 250,000 quid, that is like 300000000 euros
<apachelogger> holy smokes
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> dear
<apachelogger> you got to be kidding me
<apachelogger> markey: do the gst people always spam around like that?
<apachelogger> couldnt they write one mail?
<rbelem> ehehehehe :-D
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-02
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> a real quickie
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im using pulseuadio with the vlc patches and phonon vlc 0.3.1
<_Groo_> still crash all aplications on exit
<_Groo_> so... i dont know who said to you this patches would solve it.. they dont :(
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<JontheEchidna> huh, gtk-qt-engine now has a gtk3 theme
<JontheEchidna> neat
<JontheEchidna> are we currently pulling both gtk2 and gtk3 on the kubuntu CD at this point?
<JontheEchidna> I think a gtk3-only CD would be much more attainable for Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> yay, the notifications no longer say "PowerDevil" as the title: http://imgur.com/kEpVT (barely caught it)
<JontheEchidna> still could be improved. I think "Power Mangagement" would suffice
<JontheEchidna> but I think trunk is frozen now :(
<JontheEchidna> still, less jargon.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Running Natty?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you install udisks and upower, remove hal, restart, and see how it goes?
<ScottK> It should ~work.
<JontheEchidna> neato
<JontheEchidna> brb
<JontheEchidna> powermanagement seems fine
<JontheEchidna> I can finally access my NTFS drive without entering my password in that hackish kdesudo dialog
<JontheEchidna> only niggle I can see: the /home and /root partitions show up as hard drives
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/y4HnS
<JontheEchidna> hmm, seems dolphin has gone icon-only in the toolbar
<JontheEchidna> well, I guess it make sense for forward/back/up
<JontheEchidna> not so sure about the viewmode buttons
<ScottK> Sounds workable.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you look in startkde we use hal (lshal) to find out of the system has a cdrom.  Looking at the udisks man page it seems we could use it similarly.  Any chance you could have a look at that (should be relatively easy to sort from a running natty system)
<JontheEchidna> my bash/sed/awk skillz are lacklustre
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck updating a bunch of bugs so you have mail please follow up :)
<DarkwingDuck> Will do. Thanks jjesse
<jjesse> np trying to get back into kubuntu-docs work
<jjesse> have you updated the entities files for defaults for natty?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, now that thanksgiving is over and my computer is semi working I'm jumping into it again.
<DarkwingDuck> Not yet. Was going to do that next.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: you want me to do it or, were you going to take it?
<jjesse> you can
<jjesse> when you are fixing a bug do in the bzr commit log do you state what bug it fixies
<DarkwingDuck> I do.
<DarkwingDuck> This way anyone reviewing it will be able to bounce it.
<jjesse> hrmm cause then when the package is released it should resolve the bug
<DarkwingDuck> There is also a way (I don't remember how) to tag the bug as fix committed from bzr
<jjesse> do you do the bzr commit --fixes
<jjesse> or whatever it is
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah.
<DarkwingDuck> bzr commit -m "This fixes LP Bug#blablabla"
<DarkwingDuck> I think it's m
<jjesse> yeah
 * DarkwingDuck will have to check his cheat sheet
<jjesse> i thought bugs fixed like that should change to fix released upon release of the package
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, but not fix committed
<DarkwingDuck> LP bugs have new, confermed, fix committed, fix released
<kubotu> bugs have a backlog of planet ubuntu
<jjesse> thought they change automatically when a package is released
<DarkwingDuck> released yes, but for people like me who track status of bugs during a release...
<DarkwingDuck> They will change to fix released when its released but, it's a good idea to change status to fix committed.
<DarkwingDuck> There is a way to do that with BZR... I'll have to look at me cheat sheet again.
<jjesse> ok
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: here is what to use...
<DarkwingDuck> bzr commit --fixes lp:1234 -m "..."
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: how are your bash skillz?
<kubotu> how are kde is "only" a community
<DarkwingDuck> Sometimes I think kubotu is a bit batty
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone seen Valorie lately?
<nixternal> you all are batty!
<DarkwingDuck> hey nixternal
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i was studuying, and marked as solved
<shadeslayer> now to fixor package
<shadeslayer> i suppose this warrants a brand new changelog?
<Riddell> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 * Nightrose hands Riddell a B
<Riddell> ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no new changelog
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> sorry about whatever that was
<shadeslayer> conflicting answers :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what happened there :P
<apachelogger> it was the Kubuntu effect
<kubotu> needs to be able to hook functions between frames (so we can vote on the Kubuntu ninjas need kubuntu throwing stars. Thing the shop page disappear from the apachelogger q above... (just to be a pci routing issue. have you aliased.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: MOTU people say to preserve history
<apachelogger> kubotu: you sure have suffered from brain damage
<apachelogger> what has jussi done to you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is what I said?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> new
<apachelogger> changelog
<apachelogger> ==
<kubotu> new tarball?
<apachelogger> keep
<apachelogger> old
<apachelogger> changelog
<kubotu> == AND
<apachelogger> ==
<apachelogger> preserve
<shadeslayer> ok ok ... right ...
<apachelogger> history
 * shadeslayer read that the other way round
<apachelogger> then I would have made it no, new changelog :P
<shadeslayer> thats how i read it :P
<apachelogger> despite me being lazy when it comes to commas I am somewhat sure that I always apply the comma idiom when talking about confusing things :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> not sure if I have sufficiently ranted about it
<shadeslayer> also, do i make kubuntu-konqeuror-shortcuts a dummy package with a depends on kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<apachelogger> but my system freezes every now and then again and after that again
<apachelogger> funny thing is that I tried about any method to debug or even gracefully reboot, and nothing worked
<apachelogger> now I am on a testing account and do not see no freezes....
<shadeslayer> that way we dont have to replace all instances of kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: shourtcuts dont work in krunner btw
<apachelogger> they do
<shadeslayer> not for me they dont
<apachelogger> RTFM
<apachelogger> RTFM!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I suppose a transitional package is a good idea
<shadeslayer> yeah..
<shadeslayer> that way i dont piss off debian people as well....
<kubotu> i dont remember going to upgrade the chroot
 * shadeslayer notes kubotu has gone mad
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> at least he is not in love with jussi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i type ubug:1 in krunner and it opens up dolphin with a dolphin window with akonadi:
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: RTFMYILB!!!
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 52 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<shadeslayer> nothing special about krunner in readme
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.probability 100
<kubotu> okay
<apachelogger> hello hello
<kubotu> hello seele!
<apachelogger> lol
<shadeslayer> rofl
<kubotu> rofl (@ -certain- message)
<kubotu> lol everything is in the doc path change and bump build dep on >= .96
<apachelogger> kubotu: help markov
<kubotu> markov plugin: listens to chat to build a markov chain, with which it can (perhaps) attempt to (inanely) contribute to 'discussion'. Sort of.. Will get a *lot* better after listening to a lot of chat. Usage: 'chat' to attempt to say something relevant to the last line of chat, if it can -- help topics: ignore, readonly, delay, status, probability, chat, chat about
<apachelogger> yeah
<kubotu> yeah.. printing was done yesterday
<apachelogger> sure
<kubotu> sure, it doesn't work?
<apachelogger> a lot better
<kubotu> they already give a lot
<apachelogger> kubotu: resca
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I suppose that was a crash
<apachelogger> kubotu: hello mr snowman
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help hello'
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: help hallo
<apachelogger> kubotu: help hello
<kubotu> no help for topic hallo
<kubotu> hello: creates a bot user for the person issuing the command
<apachelogger> kubotu: hello
<kubotu> owner: salut
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats RTFMYILB :P
<apachelogger> read the fucking manual you incredibly lazy bastard
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> or something like that
<shadeslayer> dude nothing in the readme file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you need to imagine the bastard being prounounced in a sort of monty python way
<kubotu> read the fucking manual you incredibly lazy bastard
<kubotu> read the fucking manual you incredibly lazy bastard
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> he lerns already
<apachelogger> kubotu: language!
<kubotu> also you need to imagine the bastard being prounounced in a sort of monty python way
<apachelogger> kubotu: config set markov.probability 5
<kubotu> fine
<apachelogger> kubotu: help markov ignore
<kubotu> ignore hostmasks or channels -- topics: add, remove, list
<apachelogger> kubotu: markov ignore ubottu
<kubotu> have markov ignore the input from a hostmask or a channel. usage: markov ignore add <mask or channel>; markov ignore remove <mask or channel>; markov ignore list
<apachelogger> jussi: did you find the init script yet?
<shadeslayer> lol @ http://imagebin.ca/view/p6S-4fcd.html
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it a spaceship?
<shadeslayer> no .... 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> zombies
<apachelogger> !!!!
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<shadeslayer> yep 
<apachelogger> omg, it is the invasion of konsole zombies
<apachelogger> omg
<shadeslayer> it filled the whole screen before.... 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you have that many konsole processes anyway?
 * apachelogger got like 2
<apachelogger> one per screen
<shadeslayer> idk .... 
<shadeslayer> i tried opening one konsole and voila
<apachelogger> so, you broke it?
<shadeslayer> dunno... it seems to be working now
 * jussi blames nixternal
<apachelogger> nixternal broke it!
<apachelogger> there you have it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/MzmJMg.html
<shadeslayer> yes!
 * apachelogger is wondering why the kwin snow with a cube is not scoped to the workspaces
<apachelogger> it looks kinda silly
<apachelogger> espcially because the snow flakes that are on screen before zooming out do not do any rotation whatsoever
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> the kubuntu cube has 2 sides
<apachelogger> that is amazing
<shadeslayer> 2 'sides' ??
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> two
<apachelogger> 1+1
<apachelogger> 3-1
<shadeslayer> 4-2 
<apachelogger> that is redundant
<apachelogger> n, n+1 and n-1 is all we need
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> cubes with 2 screens of different size and with different desktops look silly
 * apachelogger loves it
 * apachelogger is wondering why wobbly windows cannot be thrown around
<Riddell> anybody able to test 4.5.4?
<shadeslayer> i could, since im on 4.5.3
<shadeslayer> need to purge staging tho
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no no
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<apachelogger> 4.6b1 is in staging
<apachelogger> is it not?
<maco> Riddell: nothing's enough, eh?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> so you cannot purge staging
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you mean ppa-purge?
<shadeslayer> no i meant from my system
<shadeslayer> lol yes
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that
<apachelogger> is 
<apachelogger> silly
 * apachelogger finds the name rather confusing anyway
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its in ninjas right?
<apachelogger> purging a ppa == drop every package *in* the ppa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> not installed from the ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: id say deleting the ppa when i want to delete the ppa
<apachelogger> Riddell: is 46b1 testable for me now?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> that is a different thing
<apachelogger> purge != delete
<Riddell> apachelogger: only if you don't have kdepim 4.6 beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I do
<apachelogger> when does kdepim get uploaded?
<shadeslayer> it just needs a rebuild i think
<Riddell> apachelogger: when bulldog98 is happy with it, and it'll go to experimental
<apachelogger> well yes, experimental makes sense ^^
 * apachelogger is wondering why add-ppa-repo is not able to add a private ppa
<apachelogger> silly thing
<shadeslayer> W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  The requested URL returned error: 401 .... 0_O
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you have l10n ready?
<apachelogger> kubotu: google http 401
<kubotu> Results for http 401: 1. HTTP Error 401 Unauthorized Explained: http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E401.html | 2. HTTP/1.1: Status Code Definitions: http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html | 3. Troubleshooting HTTP 401 errors in IIS: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/907273
<apachelogger> I wonder why that could be
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> doh...
<shadeslayer> i copied the sources line from the other thing ..
<shadeslayer> upgrading ....
<Riddell> apachelogger: ready to upload yes
<apachelogger> ok
<shadeslayer> zomg .... 1 GB of updates
<shadeslayer> thanks to project neon ofcourse :P
<kubotu> when bulldog98 is happy with it, and it'll go to experimental
<apachelogger> kubotu: project neon is not going to experimental
<kubotu> when bulldog98 is happy with it, and it'll go to experimental
<apachelogger> kubotu: no, it won't!
<apachelogger> Tm_T: can kopete not be better looking?
<kubotu> is wondering why add-ppa-repo is not scoped to the workspaces
<apachelogger> kubotu: I am not sure that would make sense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<apachelogger> what did I do?
<shadeslayer> that kopete looks horrible
<apachelogger> I did not say that
<shadeslayer> .. that it could look better ....
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure why but my kpackagekit only lets me upgrade in junks of packages
<apachelogger> very odd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not the same thing
<shadeslayer> yes ..
 * apachelogger is wondering if we have a browser for kubuntu-mobile at all
<kubotu> is wondering why the kwin snow with a cube is not the same thing
<shadeslayer> please dont use FF mobile ...
<kubotu> zomg .... 1 GB of updates
<shadeslayer> kubotu: no way....
<valorie> y'all are corrupting poor innocent kubotu
<shadeslayer> if only we had rekonq mobile :P
<valorie> fie upon thee, shadeslayer
<valorie> you and your rekonq!
<shadeslayer> lol ... 
<jussi> I wonder if the bot recognises me...
<kubotu> I wonder why that could be
<jussi> kubotu: config set markov.probability 1
<kubotu> jussi, you don't have 'config::edit::set' permissions here
<kubotu> zomg .... 1 GB of updates
<jussi> apachelogger: bot says too many things
<kubotu> do you have that many konsole processes anyway?
<jussi> shadeslayer: does :P
<apachelogger> well, you are talking to him
<apachelogger> what od you expect him to do?
 * valorie goes to bed -- greetings to all you hard working men
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think my kpk is broken, so never mind me
<apachelogger> valorie: nite
 * apachelogger is wondering why valorie is up that late anyway
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: the PPA is crap
 * apachelogger cannot get the right packages
<apachelogger> constantly getting size mismatch errors
<Riddell> apachelogger: which PPA?
<apachelogger> ninjas
<shadeslayer> so..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive done your transition package and kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<apachelogger> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 41101 20552
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger tries to fix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/bg2htr4v << have a look at changelog 
<apachelogger> why does it have 2 entries?
<shadeslayer> 1 is for the dummy transition package
<apachelogger> also the entries are not very descriptive :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only uploads get a changelog entry
<shadeslayer> dude!
<apachelogger> whut?
<shadeslayer> i have kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts 11.04ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 11.04ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> which is a dummy package and will get uploaded
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> launchpad does not
<apachelogger> consequently that changelog entry mustnt be there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wha?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please read up on dummy packages
<apachelogger> you have the wrong idea of how they work
<shadeslayer> do dummy packages not have changelogs? and since i changed the control file, does it not warrant a upload?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ask the google for documentation
 * shadeslayer is already doing that
<apachelogger> just so we are clear... once kubntu-web-shortcuts is uploaded kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts will be removed
<apachelogger> *completely*
<shadeslayer> ohh
<apachelogger> source, binary....
<shadeslayer> then i dont suppose i need a dummy package for it
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> either you read or you think about it
<apachelogger> but what you just said made as much sense as me doing glib programming
<shadeslayer> eh..
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> should i or should i not, make a dummy transitional package?
<shadeslayer> and how does apt-get handle non exsistent packages in a future release
<apachelogger> it leaves them alone? since from apt-get's POV there is no release?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> but what about packages that depend on kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts?
<apachelogger> what about them?
<shadeslayer> wont they will ftbfs if they dont find kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts in natty?
<shadeslayer> and wont it be better if we have kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts as a dummy package in natty
<shadeslayer> since thats how debian does it...
<shadeslayer> rather recommends doing it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would a package build depend on kks?
<shadeslayer> so kubuntu-desktop doesnt?
<apachelogger> does it?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> well.. recommends
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~/tmp/kubuntu-meta-1.205$ grep Build-Depends debian/control 
<apachelogger> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.0.8), germinate (>= 1.18)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/S0R13mv5
<apachelogger> no it does not
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not gonna upgrade
<shadeslayer> whut...
<shadeslayer> also add Provides: ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the issue in that?
<ScottK> apachelogger: What did we want to call the new metapackage that includes "all crap on the dvd"?
<shadeslayer> hmm...
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-omg-everything
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that you are guessing?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the point about provides?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> well... since i was  doing the dummy package thing i didnt look into provides
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll go with that until Riddell renames it.
 * apachelogger must prevent Riddell from every noticing somehow
<shadeslayer> hmm... seems thats about the right way to do it... with Provides
<apachelogger> whatever happened to the dummy anyway
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger needs to leave
<shadeslayer> what dummy now!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental << kubuntu-web-shortcuts uploaded 
 * shadeslayer edit's wiki to reflect Neon changes
<seele> kubotu: yo
<kubotu> hello seele :)
<seele> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the transitional package
<Riddell> seele: you'll encouraging it!
<shadeslayer> you said that kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts would be deleted
<Riddell> gosh that made no sense
<Riddell> seele: you'll encourage it!
<ScottK> Riddell: Now's the time when it would be simplest for you to object to kubuntu-omg-everything for the dvd metapackage name.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger's plan just got ruined :P
<Riddell> ScottK: why not just kubuntu-dvd ?
<ScottK> Seems boring and a bit tied to specific technology.
<apachelogger> that sounds like it installs a free dvd :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<ScottK> We don't call the other one kubuntu-cd.
 * apachelogger likes koe
<ScottK> Riddell: Also, I've had a few people test a hal free system and it seems to ~work, so I think it should go forward.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kws does not provide kks
<apachelogger> it provides kde-web-shortcuts, if anything
<apachelogger> also while you are at it, you could fix the depends
<apachelogger> because it only recommends rekonq|konqueror
<Riddell> ScottK: why the tilde?
 * apachelogger doenst think we can strip ksmserver from mobile
<ScottK> yofel_ reported not having suspend/resume available anymore, so I think there are some issues, but basic power and disk management stuff seems to work.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: download url in copyright needs update
<ScottK> It's pretty trivial to add hal back if we need to later, but I think we ought to see how it goes without it.
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu-full ?  (follows debian's kde-full) kubuntu-extra  kubuntu-complete  come to mind
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please find one of Riddell's boring suggestions that you find the least boring.  He's probably right (the omg thing will be objectionable is some quarters in any case).
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I'm OK with any of those.
<apachelogger> why are we never daring :(
<apachelogger> piss of some people with fancy names
<apachelogger> so the get jeallous or however that might be spelled
<ScottK> Actually I think we may be ~stuck with dvd.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-full is in line with kde-full
 * apachelogger finds them all rather silly
<ScottK> germinate seems to want to follow seed names pretty closely.
<ScottK> Time to get the youngest child up for school, so I'll have another look in a bit.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do we go about the provide etc stuff?
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: all the suggestions somehow make kubuntu-desktop seem lesser
<shadeslayer> also seems we have : Depends: rekonq | konqueror, ${misc:Depends}
<shadeslayer> idk why it would only recommend them
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dd
<shadeslayer> dd? wha...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because they are not essential to the functionality of the webscortcuts
<apachelogger> kdelibs is
<apachelogger> kubotu: google vim dd
<kubotu> Results for vim dd: 1. UNIX 101: vi Editor: http://www.uic.edu/depts/accc/software/unixgeneral/vi101.html | 2. Working Productively in Bash's Vi Command Line Editing Mode (with ...: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/bash-vi-editing-mode-cheat-sheet/ | 3. The vi editor: http://snap.nlc.dcccd.edu/learn/madden/intro/vi.html
<Riddell> apachelogger: well it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: not in a bad way though
<ScottK> Actually I think I know how to do it.
<ScottK> Argue away on names while I get the youngest ready for the day.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i meant, how do we make the transition from kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts to kubuntu-web-shortcuts? like ... we add replaces/conflicts ... remove the provides from current package ... what else? 
<shadeslayer> also .. i haz to go in 10 mins
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: add a transitional package?
<shadeslayer> its name being kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts?
<apachelogger> well, I am almost out of battery oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> how else would it be transitional
<shadeslayer> but didnt you say earlier that, that package would be removed
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the package created fromt he old source package
<apachelogger> or rather, it will be replaced by the transitional one and we only need to nuke the old source package
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> seems you forgot that part :P
<kubotu> that is not what the server reported 41101 20552
<apachelogger> no, I intentionally did not mention it, because I was counting on you being a good minion and research things for yourself to make sure I am not telling you smelly lies....
<apachelogger> didnt work out it seems
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: I think kubuntu-full (we can blame Debian if someone doesn't like it).
<shadeslayer> good thing i didnt delete my dummy package then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the other thing being the recommends issue, i can see in the control file it says Depends: rekonq | konqueror
<shadeslayer> shouldnt that ... idk ... make kubuntu-web-shortcuts depend on them rather than recommend them
<ScottK> They don't work with other browsers?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dont work with chromium from my testing
<ScottK> OK.  How about Firefox?
<shadeslayer> its a KDE thing i suppose :P
<shadeslayer> didnt test with FF
<ScottK> Well not necessarily, rekonq struggles to qualify for that label.
<ScottK> Please do.
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> doesnt work in FF as well
<eMyller> lol
 * eMyller can't wait to test new stuff
<eMyller> is it really very much dangerous to test stuff from staging ppa?
<ScottK> eMyller: Often it is.
<Riddell> eMyller: we are looking for testers
<Riddell> eMyller: it has had some testing rounds already so it probably isn't dangerous at this stage
<eMyller> i'm a edge user, anyway. just need to be able to code my python stuff in the same (only) machine i test things.
<eMyller> good
<eMyller> any specific target for testing?
<Riddell> eMyller: make sure everything installs without overwrite errors and without removing packages it shouldn't remove
<eMyller> gonna dd my / before installing
<shadeslayer> eMyller: if you have kdepim 4.6 beta, then you will see that getting removed
<eMyller> i heard about memory leaks. was it confirmed?
<eMyller> shadeslayer: ↑
<shadeslayer> mem leaks in kde pim?
<eMyller> * kmail.
<shadeslayer> oh... idk .. ive never really used it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ive uploaded the transitional package in the same ppa
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental to be precise
<shadeslayer> ill be back tommorow to fix the other issues you mentioned
<eMyller> hey, is qt 4.7.1 in any known ppa?
<shadeslayer> *tomorrow
<shadeslayer> cya ...
<ScottK> OK.  Full it is.
<eMyller> cya shadeslayer
<Riddell> "kdebase-workspace_4.5.80-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_amd64.changes rejected" who uploaded that?
<kubotu> ive uploaded the transitional package in natty
<ScottK> kubotu: We're still in Alpha 1 freeze.
<kubotu> howdy ScottK
<kubotu> also .. i haz to go in 10 mins
<ScottK> Howdy kubotu.
<kubotu> salut ScottK
<ScottK> I see you're sticking around since you've been encouraged by seele.
<Riddell> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/meta-kde/kde-plasma-desktop_63ubuntu7~maverick1~ppa1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Riddell> wibble
<JontheEchidna> omg yes, kate finally has crash recovery
<kubotu> the kubuntu cube has 2 sides
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you put kubotu onto random repeat mode and ran away?
<kubotu> if you don't have kdepim 4.6 beta
<kubotu> Riddell: you hurt my feelings
<Riddell> that solves that
<Riddell> gah!
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: do you have feelings, really?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd try the PPA again in a few minutes.
<ScottK> Probably Packages.gz out of sync.
<Riddell> well I reuploaded meta-kde for luck
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202840 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp ApplicationDetailsWidget.h) Listen for transaction cancellations in the AppDetailsWidget too
<yofel> Riddell: can you look at these? that was the result of my last 4.6 maverick test https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdelibs/4.5.80ubuntu3/+merge/42416 https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdebase-workspace/4.5.80ubuntu4_2/+merge/42419  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4.5.80ubuntu4_2/+merge/42420
<Riddell> yofel: arg, more problems!
 * yofel wonders why he never sees those in natty
<yofel> heck, even maverick -> natty upgrade works fine here, just maverick 4.5 -> 4.6 breaks apart all the time
<Riddell> shrug, many of those will depend if you installed 4.5.3 first
<Riddell> yofel: looks go to go for kubuntu-ppa/staging upload to maverick
<yofel> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: We should fix those too since eventually we'll want 4.5.x in updates
<ScottK> OK.  Kubuntu-full is ready to go.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes indeed
<yofel> Riddell: you said 4.5.4 was ready to be tested?
<Riddell> yofel: it is, in ninjas
<yofel> k, I'll update my other pc then
<ScottK> Riddell: I uploaded kubuntu-meta with kubuntu-full (and the de-halification changes).  It'll hit binary New, so please let it out after Alpha 1 is released.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ dvd is now an equal citizen with the cd as requested.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy, thanks
<Riddell> yofel: bzr branches merged
<Riddell> ScottK: hal us more than a seeds issue, kdebase-runtime recommends it
<ScottK> Riddell: Yep.  Also needs a tweak to startkde.
<ScottK> I have -runtime ready for after Alpha 1.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh?  what's in there?
<ScottK> Riddell: You used lshal to see if there's a CD for the netbook detection.
<Riddell> oh aye, duh
<ScottK> We can use udisks for the same thing I believe, just needs a system with natty and a CD and some shell fiddling.
<Riddell> alpha 1 candidate CDs coming soon if you're interested in an excuse to install natty :)
<nixternal> will natty install now? I tried the other day unsuccessfully
<nixternal> seems ubiquity was broken
<nixternal> the live cd worked well I might add
<yofel> ScottK: by the way, usb flash drives and my dvd drive both work fine without hal
<ScottK> yofel: Cool.
 * yofel wonders whose idea it was to use the UUID as media/<foldername> though, looks much more cryptical than /media/disk
<ScottK> Riddell: The system I'd put it on doesn't have a CD.
<yofel> ... if there's no lable
<yofel> *label
<Riddell> nixternal: new CDs building now if you are able to test, should work fine
<nixternal> i will test tonight after work
<ScottK> Riddell: I updated the TODO as well.
<yofel> ScottK: want me to test something cd related? since I've already got a cd mounted in natty here
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<ScottK> If you look at the startkde issue, we need to figure out what to replace the lshal command with.
<ScottK> Looking at the udisks man page is seems pretty straightforward, but one needs some actual output to work with.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I've noticed that since removing HAL I no longer get suspend/hibernate options in KDE
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We need to figure that one out.
<ScottK> That's the one problem we've noted so far.
<yofel> grrr... how can I make nepomukfilewatch permantently die? it uses a ton of I/O which I need otherwise *-.-
<Riddell> yofel: turn it off in system settings
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I bet afiestas could help us out with upower when he's around.
<Riddell> you want to ask in #solid
<ScottK> Anyone have any changes pending for -runtime?
<Riddell> nope, they'd be in bzr if they were
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258400 <- should be fixed in beta 2
<ubottu> KDE bug 258400 in powermanagement "[powerdevil] suspend / hibernate not avaliable without hal in KDE 4 6beta1" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> I'll send mail to kubuntu-devel.
<ScottK> yofel: Could you pastebin me the output of udisks --dump while your CD is attached?
<yofel> ScottK: see sr0 at the bottom http://paste.ubuntu.com/539004/
<ScottK> Thanks
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1202863 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (12 files in 4 dirs) Implement transaction cancelling.
 * ari-tczew has just switched from gnome to kde
<ari-tczew> could someone highlight me?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: welcome along
<Riddell> ** new kubuntu CDs for testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20101202/
<ari-tczew> Riddell: hmmm... konversation's notification seems to not working
<Riddell> by default in maverick it uses the message indicator
<Riddell> if you want other notifications you need to turn them on
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'm running natty
<Riddell> same thing
<ulysses> Ubiquity crashes
<Riddell> ulysses: with a bracktrace?
<Riddell> ulysses: using the latest one?
<Riddell> 2.5.4
<ulysses> Riddell: yes, I use zsync
<Riddell> ulysses: file a bug with  ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<Riddell> 4.5.4 running well on my netbook
<Riddell> I think I'll copy it over to updates PPA
<ulysses> hm, it works, maybe Virtualbox stupid 
<Riddell> ulysses: what works?
<ulysses> Ubiquity
<ulysses> but this bold text is a bit strange formatted: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/natty.png
<Riddell> what did you change?
<Riddell> yes that's a bug, report that if you like
<ulysses> I readded the ISO in Virtualbox
<eMyller> 'lo
<eMyller> Riddell: running a dist-upgrade after adding staging ppa; it asks for removing the following packages: kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a libakonadiprivate1 libkephal4 libkonq5 libprocesscore4a libsolidcontrolifaces4 libtaskmanager4a
<eMyller>   libweather-ion5 plasma-widget-smooth-tasks
<ulysses> smooth-tasks noooooooooo :'(
<eMyller> what's up with it?
<ulysses> my favorite
<eMyller> oh
<ulysses> and the evid dist-upgrade wants to remove it???
<ulysses> evil
<eMyller> i wish there was a dock widget
<eMyller> actually there is one, but it doesn't work well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it arravied
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> merci beaucoup
 * apachelogger dances
 * apachelogger sits down and pokes rbelem
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :)
<Nightrose> enjoy
<apachelogger> rbelem: how does one install maemo 5pre1.3?
<rbelem> apachelogger, \o/
 * rbelem looks for the link
<rbelem> apachelogger, go to http://tablets-dev.nokia.com/nokia_N900.php
<rbelem> apachelogger, and download RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin
<rbelem> apachelogger, and the flasher package
<apachelogger> ah
 * apachelogger did not notice the flasher ^^
<rbelem> i think the version is 3.5
<rbelem> apachelogger, maybe you want to download RX-51_2009SE_10.2010.13-2.VANILLA_PR_EMMC_MR0_ARM.bin
<rbelem> or your region EMMC
<apachelogger> what is emmc?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> no time, we are doing mobile haxx0ring
<rbelem> apachelogger, this image will flash some defaults to n900 internal mmc
<apachelogger> ok flasher installed
<apachelogger> uh
<rbelem> nice
<apachelogger> the emmc is bigy
<kubotu> it is, in ninjas right?
<apachelogger> rbelem: do I need the emmc first?
<apachelogger> cause the other bin is already done downloading
<rbelem> apachelogger, you need both
<kubotu> you want other notifications you need to be working now
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hey :)
<apachelogger> fooey
<rbelem> for a clean flash
 * apachelogger waits for 2 minutes then
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i installed a pulseaudio with the patches you told me, and phonon-vlc still crashes on exit
<rbelem> apachelogger, which emmc bin are you downloading?
<apachelogger> rbelem: vanilla
<apachelogger> rbelem: there only is vanilla anyway
<rbelem> hum...
 * rbelem grabs his n900 and removes the battery
<apachelogger> rbelem: ok, all done
<rbelem> apachelogger, cool!
<rbelem> apachelogger, your internet connection is really fast
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, now...
<rbelem> apachelogger, turn off your n900
<rbelem> apachelogger, is it fully charged?
<apachelogger> no
<rbelem> apachelogger, half at least?
<apachelogger> sorta
<apachelogger> probably a bit under half
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> apachelogger, run sudo flasher-3.5 -f -F RX-51_2009SE_20.2010.36-2_PR_COMBINED_MR0_ARM.bin
<rbelem> apachelogger, wait and do not turn off
<apachelogger> Suitable USB device not found, waiting.
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, now turn on again
<apachelogger> working
<rbelem> apachelogger, sudo flasher-3.5 -f -F RX-51_2009SE_10.2010.13-2.VANILLA_PR_EMMC_MR0_ARM.bin --enable-rd-mode 
<rbelem> apachelogger, when it finished run the cmd line above
<rbelem> do not turn off or unplug usb
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, sudo flasher-3.5 -f -F RX-51_2009SE_10.2010.13-2.VANILLA_PR_EMMC_MR0_ARM.bin --enable-rd-mode  -R
<rbelem> forgot the -R
<rbelem> -R == reboot
<apachelogger> working
<apachelogger> rbelem: done
<rbelem> sweet :-)
<Riddell> eMyller: that's fine
 * rbelem is tuning on his n900
<rbelem> turning*
<apachelogger> rbelem: it is blinking yellow/orangish, is that a good or a bad sign?
 * apachelogger thinks that it might be the charging indicator ^^
<rbelem> yup
<rbelem> it is charging
 * apachelogger fires it up
<rbelem> apachelogger, after login
<apachelogger> rbelem: it is doing a bubble dance
<rbelem> apachelogger, connect to internet and open the terminal
<kubotu> We don't call the other thing being the recommends issue, i can see in the same thing I didnt delete my dummy package in the same thing I didnt delete my dummy package thing i didnt look into provides
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, in the n900 terminal
<rbelem> apachelogger, sudo gainroot
<rbelem> apachelogger, apt-get update
<rbelem> apachelogger, apt-get install openssh-server
<apachelogger> it doesnt look much different, does it?
<rbelem> eheheh
<apachelogger> rbelem: sudo gainroot says I shall enable rd mode if I want to break my device...
<rbelem> apachelogger, add this to your /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/539043/
<kubotu> I'd try the ppa when I want to delete the ppa again in a few people test a hal free system and it seems
<rbelem> oh!
<rbelem> apachelogger, you must turn off your device
<apachelogger> yes
<rbelem> apachelogger, and sudo flasher-3.5 --enable-rd-mode
<Riddell> yofel: meh I found more overwrite errors in kdebase-workspace, uploaded
<yofel> :S
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: what's the deadline for backporting stuff into Maverick?
<apachelogger> rbelem: and turn it on?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> seems to have worked
<rbelem> apachelogger, after install the openssh-server
<rbelem> apachelogger, ifup usb0 on n900 terminal
<rbelem> apachelogger, and sudo ifup usb0 on your machine
<rbelem> apachelogger, after that you can ssh root@192.168.2.15
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you buy the microsd?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> there was a snow storm
<apachelogger> will 2 gb suffice
<rbelem> probably not :-(
<apachelogger> meh
<rbelem> apachelogger, add to your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/hildon-application-manager.list 
<rbelem> deb http://repository.maemo.org/extras-devel/ fremantle-1.3 free non-free
<rbelem> then install uboot-pr13
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm going to lunch
<rbelem> brb
<eMyller> Riddell: "that' fine" == let them be removed?
<apachelogger> rbelem: btw, did you try meego?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> apachelogger, it looks nice, but too slow on micro sd class 2
<kubotu> it looks kinda silly
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, you need class 10
<rbelem> do not buy lower than 10
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will try the newer meego kernel on kubuntu-mobile
<rbelem> i think it will work
<rbelem> brb
<Riddell> eMyller: yes
<eMyller> okay
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.ca/view/mY1qZuf.html <--- wtf?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: possibly adblock
<apachelogger> rbelem: sweet
<apachelogger> rbelem: btw usb0 stuff aint working
<shadeslayer> try refreshing the page or disable adblock
<apachelogger> n900 throws no such device erors
<apachelogger> and pc too
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also, i dropped the phone today :p
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it's still alive?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i need to find a meego ROM for it tho
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: That's not AdBloK
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: works for me from git
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: congrats :D
<Quintasan> rekonq from git? :P
<shadeslayer> yes :P
<kubotu> yes that's a bug, report that if you don't have kdepim 4.6 beta, then you will see that getting removed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Meego ROM for Desire?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: aye
<shadeslayer> and possible a plasma-mobile one :>
<shadeslayer> *possibly
<Quintasan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtnfHNjcdzg
<Quintasan> like this
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> no ROM's afaik
<rbelem> apachelogger, you need select pc suite mode when connecting the usb
 * rbelem pokes apachelogger 
<apachelogger> rbelem: works now, thanks
<apachelogger> rbelem: is there any power management app thing
<apachelogger> or power stats stuff
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup... let me check the name
<rbelem> :-)
<dantti_work> when I fix is done upstream but it won't be released before natty (translations reason) I change the status of a bug to fix commited? or commited is to fixes commited to lp?
<JontheEchidna> dantti_work: you can mark it fix committed if it is comitted upstream.
<dantti_work> JontheEchidna: k, thanks
<maco> apachelogger: was aurelien not at uds?
<maco> oh no brain fail
<maco> he was at the end of the table at dinner, thats right
<maco> and telling me to use the ide you hate
<kronos> apachelogger, hey..
<Tm_T> apachelogger: sorry, I cannot even think of touching/reading/thinking any code until I get some stuff arranged around here
<bulldog98> Riddell: what’s about the kdepim package?
<JontheEchidna> whoa, I left the same garage 10 minutes after this happened: http://www.wmur.com/news/25996687/detail.html
<JontheEchidna> guess I'm lucky the bus to the garage was 5 minutes late
<Tm_T> uhh, for KDE 4.6, where's polkit-qt-1 new enough for Maverick?
<eMyller> k, i didn't find a good time to upgrade with staging ppa.
<kubotu> time to get the youngest child up for school, so I'll have another look in a future release
<eMyller> having lots of conflicts right now, of course.
<jjesse> with whatever was on kubuntu website i upgraded and it took forever for my vm but it is
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse you get my messages last night re bzr?
<yofel> Tm_T: we have 4.6 packages in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging which are being tested, which includes policykit and polkit-qt backports for maverick
<Tm_T> yofel: ah, nice, thanks
<eMyller> what is being uploaded to staging right now?
<yofel> eMyller: staging currently has maverick 4.6 packages, we're still working out overwrite errors on update though
<eMyller> yofel: there's a kde-workspace being built in there
<eMyller> was it a any build fix?
<eMyller> s/a any/a
<yofel> er, that was a new upload with some more dpkg replaces, the packages themselves build fine, but the update tests give file overwirite errors, I hope we got most by now
<yofel> I'll do another update test once workspace is published
<eMyller> got a file overwrite error on the package libhupnp0
<eMyller> got to dpkg --remove hupnp to make the upgrade work.
<eMyller> yofel: ↑
<yofel> eMyller: hupnp0 doesn't exist in maverick before 4.6, so what exactly failed there?
<eMyller> yofel: weird, i had it installed here.
<yofel> eMyller: if you mean 'libhupnp0'
<eMyller> i had to remove it with dpkg in order to install libhupnp0 (from the staging ppa)
<ulysses> we don't have an alpha 1 announcement? o.O
<Riddell> ulysses: want to make one?
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded the runtime change for getting rid of hal.  
<ScottK> If you haven't had a chance to New kubuntu-meta, nowish would be a  cool time to do it.
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted!
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ulysses> Riddell: I don't have time, I have to write a Matlab program until saturday:(
<ScottK> Riddell and apachelogger: We should think about if a dvd install should automatically install kubuntu-full or not.
<Riddell> ScottK: why not?
<Riddell> just put the meta package on the dvd same as we do for kubuntu-desktop on CDs
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> I guess that's all it needs then?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> yofel: how do you think we're doing for 4.6 beta readyness?
<yofel> just have an upgrade running
<yofel> fine so far......
<yofel> Riddell: hurray, finished fine (kubuntu-desktop + kde-full + kde*-dbg)
<yofel> maybe I should try another one with the -dev packages thouhg
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/natty-alpha-1
<Riddell> yofel: I'm doing similar on an EC2 machine
<Riddell> it probably wouldn't be hard to script this with EC2
<yofel> second run worked fine too
<yofel> Riddell: did some more tests, all fine
 * yofel is off to bed
<yofel> good night
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<kubotu> thanks to project neon is not gonna upgrade
<yofel> kubotu: definitely not
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, found another overwrite error in kde4libs
<Riddell> they just keep on coming
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Is there a deadline for backporting 10.10/4.5 docs?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Or, shall i submit it with the 11.04/4.6 docs?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: there's no deadline for anything with 10.10, it has been released and SRUs happen when people do them
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Sweet, do we have a list of things that have been backported that would change anything?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: see the maverick-changes mailing list but there's only bug fixes allowed in updates, no UI changes
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: by the way ofir says he has some new pages coming on the website that will need checking for content and grammer, maybe you know someone who could help with that?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I got his email and I'm going to help with that... have not replied to it yet but, if you see him prior to my email I'll be gladly helping with that...
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Also, going to work on procuring help.kubuntu
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: what will you put at help.kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: what we talked about at UDS. Docs and other how-to pages much like help.ubuntu
<Riddell> yofel: kde4libs uploaded, maybe we'll get lucky tomorrow morning
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: groovy
 * Riddell sleeping
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Sleep my friend.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-03
<ScottK> yofel: I just uploaded your -workspace changes to Natty.  Thank you.
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: thought you would like this... http://goo.gl/e49wT
<ScottK> Nice.
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203016 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (5 files) Add an application launcher/installation-complete-notification dialog
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and yofel_: Thanks again for testing the de-halification stuff.  It's all uploaded and should be default for new installs starting with tomorrow's daily.
<kar> hello. someone used pykde.akonadi before?
<bulldog98> Riddell: hi. Have you looked for my kdepim packaging?
<Riddell> bulldog98: no still on the rest of kde 4.6 beta for now
<kubotu> either you read or you think we're doing for 4.6 beta
<Riddell> but with any luck that'll be ok this time round and we can publish then move onto other things like kdepim 
<Riddell> bwahahaha
<bulldog98> Riddell: so publishing has to wait for the rest of 4.6 beta
<Riddell> bulldog98: well I can only do one thing at once generally speaking :)
<bulldog98> :)
<Riddell> but really it's going to work this time, so I can get onto kdepim shortly
<ScottK> Riddell: dehalification is complete, so now it's just a matter of making sure problems get reported upstream.
<apachelogger> qtcreator for maemo is just lovely
<Riddell> awesomeness, upgrade to 4.5.80 on maverick worked without a single overwrite error
<Riddell> I'll copy it to kubuntu-ppa/beta and announce
<Mamarok> Riddell: yay, /me waiting in the starting blocks :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: sorry for the delay, we kept finding problems
<Mamarok> no problem, I can wait :)
<Mamarok> I downloaded 4.5.4 in the meantime
<Riddell> Mamarok: any problems?
<Mamarok> not so far
<ScottK> Riddell: (See #ubuntu-devel for details) - Apparently doko uploaded a gcc fix for our Qt problems on armel last week, but didn't bother to mention it.  I just retried it.
<ScottK> The relevant debian/changelog entry was "  * Revert Linaro issue #1259."
<Riddell> ScottK: fingers crossed
<ScottK> Yep.
<eMyller> hey all.
<eMyller> there was a package conflict yesterday (hupnp and libhupnp0); was it resolved?
<Riddell> eMyller: you will have to remove hupnp
<Riddell> that hupnp has never been in a public archive so there's no replaces/conflicts
<eMyller> Riddell: yea, i removed it yesterday in order to install libhupnp0; but i wonder from where i got that
<Riddell> from an old package in staging or ninjas
 * apachelogger notes that jt's qapt-worker is much more reliable than maemo's
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> 62mib of archives, that is not too shabby for a mobile pim suite :O
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are you looking at?
<apachelogger> kdepim-mobile
<Riddell> Mamarok: publishing done for 4.5.80, want to be the first to test?
<Riddell> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo dist-upgrade
<Riddell> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> apachelogger: where is that?
<apachelogger> http://userbase.kde.org/Kontact_Mobile
<ScottK> Riddell: Now I'm on to bugging doko about the per arch symbols files (that we shouldn't need).
<Riddell> ScottK: presumably we have no idea why that happens
<ScottK> No.  It's gcc-4.5 madness of some kind.
<ScottK> Perhaps we need to rename the "Upload toolchain" milestone in the development schedule to "Upload usable toolchain" for clarity.
<ScottK> afiestas: We took the plunge yesterday and switched from hal to upower/udisks for the development release (with the 4.6 beta).
<apachelogger> looks pretty good that mobile foo
<Mamarok> Riddell: testing now
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm just compiling it now
<apachelogger> rbelem: I fear getting a class 10 microsd is going to be difficult
<Riddell> steveire: do you know if any decision has been made on kontact mobile vs kontact touch?
 * apachelogger finds kontact itself a rather silly name TBH
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is but it's better than KDE PIM
<apachelogger> that for sure
<Riddell> which shouldn't be used for user communication (similar to KDE SC)
<steveire> Riddell: The latest on the mailing list indicates concensus forming around kontact ouch
<steveire> touch* 
<steveire> :)
<Riddell> freudian slip there? :)
 * apachelogger schedules a visit to the shopping mall for tomorrow
<steveire> Seems so :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: out of interest, why can one not install kubuntu on the internal storage?
<apachelogger> it is like flipping large
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> what pointless application could I write for maemo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: suggestions?
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I'm moving things to git in case you want to commit something to print-manager..
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> I shall commit more then ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: why do people still talk about maemo?  isn't maemo dead?  isn't meego the way to go?
<apachelogger> Riddell: as if that would matter with Qt? :D
<apachelogger> <3 Qt
<dantti_work> hehe :) libdebconf-kde is there already now I'm asking for a repo for apper and print-manager
<Riddell> apachelogger: infact should you be talking about what application you could write for KDE Mobile?
<apachelogger> for that I first need to get a KDE stack
<ScottK> apachelogger: Allegedly gcc is fixed, so arm stuff should start appearing in a few days.
<apachelogger> groovy
 * Riddell wonders if apachelogger has gained an N900
 * Riddell gets lost in a twisty maze of dusty gpg packages
<apachelogger> Riddell: Nightrose sent me hers, so I can take part in the mobile hype ^^
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: that was kind of her
<Riddell> hi yofel, 4.6 beta 1 is in the beta PPA, Mamrok was testing but has disappeared, I wonder if we should be worried
<yofel> I'll upgrade in a VM and see what happens
<jussi> ScottK: you may want to join the LP efika groups (see the efika channel)
<Riddell> Mamarok: any luck?
<Mamarok> Riddell: serious problem: kded crashes on start, impossible to restart it
<Riddell> rollocks
<Mamarok> I had to use usb tethering on my phone as I can't use wireless anymore
<Riddell> Mamarok: what happens if you start kded4 manually?
<Mamarok> crashes immediately again
<Mamarok> everytime I try
<Mamarok> seems to be solid related, at least that's what the backtrace says
<Mamarok> and I can't report the bug through Dr. Konqi either, as it needs kded to get a login on bugzilla
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you on amd64?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> well, intel, but 64 bit
<Riddell> yofel: done any testing on amd64?
<Mamarok> here comes the backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539402
<Riddell> hmm, problem in the wacom tablet module?
<Riddell> Mamarok: you don't have a wacom tablet module do you?
<yofel> nope, well, yes.. in natty, but I only have one non-natty pc left, so I'll test in a VM now, but natty works fine
<Mamarok> no, not at all
<Riddell> hmm, I don't think we have a package with that file /usr/lib/kde4/kded_tablet.so
<Riddell> Mamarok: what's the output of  dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde4/kded_tablet.so  ?
<Mamarok> the console output says this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539405
<Mamarok> it says: dpkg -S /usr/lib/kde4/kded_tablet.so
<Mamarok> erm, moment, it says this: kde-config-tablet: /usr/lib/kde4/kded_tablet.so
<yofel> I don't have that installed here if that helps ^
<Riddell> Mamarok: try apt-get remove kde-config-tablet
<Riddell> the starting  kded4
<cpatrick2008> does anybody know when kde 4.6 beta 1 will be backported to maverick
<Mamarok> Riddell: that worked
<Mamarok> but where does it get that tablet stuff from? I never had a tablet here
<allee> uhmm, natty amd64 alpha1 installer crashes after I add the user and press 'forward' :(
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: it's available now but we're doing some more testing because problems keep cropping up, do you want to help test?
<yofel> cpatrick2008: it's ready to be tested, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Riddell> allee: with a backtrace?
<cpatrick2008> how would i help test
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cpatrick2008> ok i will report any bugs i find
<allee> No.  it start's X server again I assume because I see the login progress dialog ...
 * allee start 'try kubuntu' again
<Mamarok_> still no wireless, only tethering works automagically
<allee> Ah that's natty in a maverick virtualbox host
<Riddell> Mamarok: but you can log into a full session now?
<Mamarok> let me try again, moment
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, this time it worked
<Mamarok> still no way to connect to my wireless
<Mamarok> wich usually works out of the box
<Riddell> Mamarok: what happens when you try?
<Mamarok> it shows the connection, but it doesn't connect
<Mamarok> when I click on it
<Mamarok> let me try making a new connection
<allee> Riddell: in a kde session only installaters crashes but no backtrace.   jockey-backend still running
<Mamarok> nope, still no way to connect
 * allee start ubiquity with --debug
<Riddell> Mamarok: hmm, no such problems here
<Riddell> Mamarok: you can try logging out, rm ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc  then see if it works
 * yofel remembered that he has a maverick pc he could test this with and updates
<Mamarok> I will try later, right now I am in a discussion :)
<Riddell> allee: if it still crashes report with  ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean Meego .... right?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> he gained an n900 and is running maemo
<shadeslayer> yeah i know, but... meego is the future!
<apachelogger> primarily Qt is the future and that runs on both
<apachelogger> ...
 * yofel agrees with apachelogger
<shadeslayer> yeah, but maemo is .... well.... obsolete
<shadeslayer> well
<yofel> and maemo isn't that bad, I don't like the music player though
<shadeslayer> you wanted a suggestion ...
 * shadeslayer thinks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so i heard theres alot of snow over there in europe :D
<apachelogger> graz is drowning in snow!
 * ScottK thought plasma mobile was the future.
<apachelogger> tooke me one hour to get home yesterday
<apachelogger> today I got home with wet feet
<shadeslayer> they shut down gatwick airport a couple of days ago ...
<apachelogger> ScottK: and what technology is plasma made with? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you seen the HTC Sense UI where the cloud floats in when its cloudy etc
<apachelogger> no
<ScottK> Qt, but not anything that starts with M.
<apachelogger> why?
<jjesse> a co-worker of mine does
<jjesse> its pretty cool
<jjesse> it snows when snowing
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, Qt is at its best if it has platform integration :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<al> thunderstorm is the best animation on sense ;)
<al> first time i saw it i thought the display was dying
<Mamarok> al: not the right season now, but the screen freezing is nifty too
<al> yea, it's nice
<Mamarok> apachelogger: how much snow do you have? must be about half a meter here
<apachelogger> like 20cm
<apachelogger> that 15 more than it should be
 * ScottK thought Austrians were required to love snow?
 * apachelogger is not much of an austrian
<yofel> apachelogger: come to Stuttgart, we only have like 10cm here :P
<apachelogger> nah, I like to have usable trainstations :P
<Riddell> reminds me
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> ScottK: I may have to leave earlyish to get to canoeing session through the snow, are you at the release team meeting?
 * apachelogger grabs his magic's microsd to see how meego works with that
<apachelogger> for some reason it does not have the class written on it
<ScottK> Riddell: Sure.
<jjesse> we have 12.7 cm in michigan today
<ScottK> Well if the trainstation people in Austria haven't learned to anticipate and deal with the fact that there will be snow in Austria, I think that's hardly the snow's fault.
<al> the trainstation issue in stuttgart (which is in germany, not austria) has nothing to do with weather but politics though ;)
<yofel> ScottK: he meant http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuttgart_21
<ScottK> Ah.
<Riddell> ScottK: here's my notes http://paste.ubuntu.com/539420/
<ScottK> Riddell: Got it.  Have a nice canoe.
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: any luck?
<ScottK> al: Our local controversy is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intercounty_Connector
<shadeslayer> they took down wikileaks ... not good ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who's they?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're in favor of allowing copyright violations?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they == DNS hosting service ..
<al> ScottK, seems it's been less violent so far ;)
<ScottK> Yes, but it's taken at least as long.
 * apachelogger boots meego
<shadeslayer> ScottK: copyright violations? are you talking about amazon ? i just liked wikileaks because id get my daily dose of political leaks from there
<allee> Riddell: rekonq crashes when started via ubuntu-bug
 * shadeslayer runs
<ScottK> IIRC they started planning it in 1975.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good thing there are 50 other domains pointing at it (e.g. http://wikileaks.eu/)
<cpatrick2008> @Ridell got it installed but when i try to install the extras package in rekonq the QApt Batch Installer says it is wating for authorization but wont put up anything for me to put my password in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah ... they got a new domain now.. in Switzerland ..
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they've always had loads http://wikileaks.info/
<shadeslayer> couldnt open it from my phone tho
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> meego time is off ^^
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: ok I've had that problem too, haven't worked out where to report it yet
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: any other issues?
<jjesse> wikileaks.info lists the alternate sites
<cpatrick2008> none so far
<shadeslayer> allee: can you pastebin the backtrace?
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: able to connect to wireless ok?
<cpatrick2008> yes
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: great, thanks for testing
<cpatrick2008> no problem
 * shadeslayer needs to write a Desk Clock for android
<shadeslayer> the default one sucks
<allee> shadeslayer: rekonq or ubiquity?
<apachelogger> brrr, this micosd feels like class 2
<shadeslayer> allee: rekonq
<afiestas> ScottK: I know, I read kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> afiestas: Ah.  Cool.
<afiestas> we just implemented video support for it (webcams and v4l2 devices)
<ScottK> afiestas: In any case, thanks for that.
<afiestas> tomorrow I will probably implement dvb if nobody else does
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: meego is not much of a target platform right now
<apachelogger> very alphaish
<allee> shadeslayer: run: rekonq -> window pop up and crashes immediately: http://pastebin.ca/2009619
<afiestas> ScottK: pinotree just told me that dvb is alreay done :)
<allee> ups wrong 'selection'
<shadeslayer> allee: thats all you get in the backtrace?
<allee> shadeslayer: I should have installed paste plasmoid in virtualbox.  Redoing ...
<cpatrick2008> Riddel: when i try to run Nepomuk Backup i get the following error message  the Nepomuk Backup service does not seem to be running . Backups cannot  be handled without it
<allee> shadeslayer: much better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539429
<Quintasan> \o
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: o/
<yofel> cool, upgrade to 4.6 maverick beta worked fine on my eeePC :D
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: I left gnome for kde yesterday :P gnome in natty sucks
<Quintasan> cpatrick2008: Did you try restarting nepomuk? It crashed at startup for me
<cpatrick2008> how do i restart it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: help with backtrace here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/539429/ :: looks like a webkit issue right?
<apachelogger> do I have a suggestion yet?
<yofel> and wireless works fine
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i told you .. a weather app of sorts
<Quintasan> cpatrick2008: System settings -> Desktop search
<shadeslayer> like HTC have on their sense ui
<yofel> hey Quintasan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there are weather apps!
<Quintasan> Re-check Enable Nepomuk option
<apachelogger> something innovative would be good
<Quintasan> yofel: \o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not *any* weather app
<shadeslayer> hold on
 * apachelogger does not like wasting time on things that already exist anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUCP_ixDCNo
<Quintasan> cpatrick2008: Re-check Enable Nepomuk optio
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that requires changes to teh platform
<apachelogger> + it already exists
<shadeslayer> it does... hmm
<cpatrick2008> did that stll cannot use it
<apachelogger> fullscreen app would be doable without changes to that
<apachelogger> but the effort with such a app lies in the graphics creation
<apachelogger> not the technical part
<shadeslayer> Sput: quassel crash : http://pastebin.ca/2009630
 * yofel wonders why they only left 3 power profiles. Ok, it's enough, but at least the presentation one made sense
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> meego was a great waste of time
 * Riddell still says power profiles shouldn't be needed
 * apachelogger tries to get kubuntu going on that crappy card of his
<yofel> Riddell: what would you use instead?
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<Quintasan> *!@#$!@ flash
<al> shadeslayer, afaics quassel doesn't even show up in that stacktrace
<Quintasan> doesn't work on firefox wtf
<al> so it's not to blame :>
<shadeslayer> rbelem: how much time will it take to port plasma mobile to a HTC Desire ? :D
<cpatrick2008> Quintasan: checked it and applyed it and stll get same error message
<Quintasan> tons probably
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the question should be how much time will it take to port kubuntu mobile
<Quintasan> cpatrick2008: did you try restarting your PC?
<shadeslayer> al: idk ... quassel just crashed and Dr. Konqi says quassel irc crashed ... etc
<apachelogger> plasma mobile will not work on android since it still depends on QWidgets here and there
<apachelogger> and Qt lighthouse for android can only draw a graphicsscene IIRC
<cpatrick2008> i will do that then let you know if it works
<shadeslayer> al: looks like a QGraphicsView crash
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why do you have so incredibly incomplete straces?
<shadeslayer> s/view/scene
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's just me or rekonq crashes on almost every page?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *shrug*
 * apachelogger notes that we do not see the problem
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its just you :P
<apachelogger> the stack trace contains an assert
<apachelogger> however the part where the assert is raised is not known
<apachelogger> because shadeslayer posts useless stacktraces :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also possibly because i dont have enough debug symbols
<shadeslayer> hold on
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> which stacktrace are you talking about?
<apachelogger> obvoiusly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the quassel one
<shadeslayer> ohk
<apachelogger> the other one is completely too 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the other one isnt mine ...
 * apachelogger wonders why he only gets 100kbps for the mobile image
<apachelogger> my flat mates are watching pr0n again!!!
 * shadeslayer would love to get 100KBps for anything
 * apachelogger was already wondering why it was so silent
<apachelogger> if android started any slower....
<shadeslayer> whut! ... starts up in 10 seconds here ...
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks, that did work :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you haz obsolete phone ...
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum... do you know the hardware spec?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah! i have the hardware :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you buy that microsd?
<apachelogger> rbelem: no
<apachelogger> tomorrow
<rbelem> shadeslayer, nice
 * apachelogger needs to drive like an hour to get to a store that potentially offers class 10
<apachelogger> also I wanted to go shopping tomorrow anyway...
<shadeslayer> rbelem: so you can boot a custom meego image on the device, idk how, but its on the meego wiki
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is it an armv7?
<apachelogger> rbelem: I tried meego with the 2gb card though
<shadeslayer> Qualcomm
<apachelogger> utter crap :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: what kubuntu mobile image do I download though? omap3 or 4?
<rbelem> apachelogger, too slow?
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire-3077.php
<cpatrick2008> Quintasn: restarting my computer did the trick 
<apachelogger> rbelem: no, meego itself is just completely unfinished and stuff
<rbelem> apachelogger, omap3
<apachelogger> platform support is also not finished
<apachelogger> e.g. it did not detect the battery or simcard
<Riddell> Mamarok: ok good, although a mystery since network-manager won't have been upgraded
<apachelogger> widgets are sometimes a bit misrendered
<apachelogger> strings are prefixed with !!...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dummy plasmoids .... no *real* plasmoids as such
<shadeslayer> does it make calls :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plasma mobile doesnt have dummy plasmoids
<apachelogger> also I was talking about meego
<shadeslayer> uh .. yes it does
<shadeslayer> ohk
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like what?
<shadeslayer> but plasma-mobile does have dummy plasmoidds
<shadeslayer> -d
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like the contacts plasmoid 
<shadeslayer> or whatever its called
<rbelem> plasma-mobile has a plasmoid which manages to make calls
<apachelogger> and that is all that counts
<rbelem> shadeslayer, Qualcomm Snapdragon QSD8250
<shadeslayer> yep
<rbelem> it is an armv7 :-)
<shadeslayer> kewl :D
<shadeslayer> is that a good thing or a bad thing :P
<rbelem> good thing :-)
<shadeslayer> ok... how do we proceed then ^_^
<rbelem> need to check how to hack the boot loader
<rbelem> and get the kernel drivers
<shadeslayer> rbelem: theres something called unrevoked
<shadeslayer> but they only have the binary file available for download
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^ time to jump in
<apachelogger> rbelem: so, I was scrolling through startkde yesterday, and I am afraid that there is not terribly much we can improve it with
<apachelogger> possibly implementing it in c++ would help
<apachelogger> elimintaing all the helper apps startkde requires
<Riddell> gnome people keep talking about using upstart for gnome-session
<apachelogger> but startkde really does not do much anyway, the heavy lifting is done in ksmserver :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: how would that work?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, is it used to hack the bootloader?
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-(
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah, its used to boot custom android ROM's
<Riddell> apachelogger: upstart would start the various things needed by the gnome session
<shadeslayer> so i suppose i can be used to boot other stuff
<Riddell> revu needed! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libassuan2[B[B[B
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but what is the point of that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: dunno
<apachelogger> ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, plasma-mobile is taking too long to start too
<apachelogger> rbelem: well
<apachelogger> it is plasma
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> plasma also takes longest to start on a desktop
<apachelogger> like 90% of the time ksplash is shown plasma is actually building itself
<apachelogger> (on that note: did anyone notice that login takes super long if autoconnection to a wifi is on)
<apachelogger> seems plasma blocks until the connection is established (or not)
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think we need to profile ksmserver, plasma-desktop and others to check where is the bottleneck 
<yofel> if you make it faster I'll get you a beer, here it takes almost a minute from kdm to working desktop :/ http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/bootchart/yofel-t510-natty-20101202-1.png
<apachelogger> rbelem: plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> its main limitation is actually known
<apachelogger> its startup depends on plasmoids
<apachelogger> i.e. plasmoids do not get lazy initialized or even delayed initialized alltogether
<apachelogger> (like the battery plasmoid could really be started once everything else is up
<apachelogger> )
<rbelem> shadeslayer, maybe talking with the unrevoked guys http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/unrevoked3
<rbelem> shadeslayer, they could point us how to use the hacked bootloaded
<rbelem> and build the kernel with the right patches
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-(
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yeah .... theres a vid of meego running on the desire, so imo, it shouldnt be *very* hard to do it
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - More friendly than Frosty | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rbelem> apachelogger, we could work to solve this problem. Is there already a possible solution?
<shadeslayer> will take time tho
<apachelogger> rbelem: not that I know about
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, plasma-mobile is taking soo, sooo long to start :-(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> plasma is rather fat
<apachelogger> ...
<rbelem> i dont know how much time it will take in microsd class10
<rbelem> i was using class 2 :-P
<apachelogger> rbelem: I would expect that most stuff is really hogging the CPU and not the card
<apachelogger> needs checking though
<apachelogger> cachegrind, callgrind and massif to the resuce ^^
<rbelem> they are working on arm now :-)
<apachelogger> still I wouldnt want to use them there :P
<Riddell> steveire: "Note that you have to enable KDEPIM_MOBILE_UI if you want to run these applications on a mobile device."  what's the difference?
 * apachelogger ponders doing his PoC implementation of a phonon graphicsscene video player on maemo
<apachelogger> certainly takes away the resizable-window use case
<steveire> Riddell: Some widgets are different in their .ui files etc for maemo colors/styles and aspect ratio iirc.
<steveire> And you get an event editor suitable for touch screens, rather than the regular korg one etc
<Riddell> steveire: why is notes-mobile not knotes-mobile?
<steveire> We introduced inconsistency to keep you on your toes.
<steveire> That was brought up recently actually. I guess we should change it.
<steveire> I'll look into it later.
<Riddell> steveire: are they also likely to be renamed to e.g. kmail-touch ?
<steveire> That remains to be seen I think. The discussion around these things is ongoing on the pim and mobile mailing listts.
<Quintasan> lol debian magic
<rbelem> shadeslayer, where android lives.. we can live there too. if it is arm v6 or v7 :-)
<Quintasan> I installed it and after reboot I get grub_xputs error
<steveire> Hopefully it will all be sorted out by next week.
<Riddell> steveire: ok I'll keep the packaging as -mobile for now, it's only going in a PPA so not that important
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also we can actually be fast :P
<steveire> Ok.
<steveire> When will that be? I'll point people to it for testing.
<steveire> Is it natty only?
<Riddell> steveire: we'll do maverick too
<steveire> Use the most recent Qt you can btw. Some fixes are only in Qt 4.7.2
<ScottK> Is that released?
<steveire> Nope.
<steveire> Just use Qt 4.7.1 I guess
<steveire> I don't think there's even betas of 4.7.2 yet.
<ScottK> We've got 4.7.1 + patches in Natty now.
<cpatrick2008> is the qt4.7.1available in maverick
<Riddell> cpatrick2008: no
<cpatrick2008> ok thanks
<Riddell> yofel: kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6-beta-1
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> rbelem: kewl :D
<shadeslayer> rbelem: it would be supreme if we can cover as many devices as possible
<Riddell> 4.6 beta 2 tars are due yesterday by the way :)
<yofel> Riddell: :D
<yofel> hehe
<yofel> not much of a break ^^
<rbelem> shadeslayer, the major problem are kernel drivers and bootloader
<ScottK> Riddell: You're hanging around for the release time meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm here for another 55 mins
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> rbelem: hmm... ill contact unrevoked :)
<Riddell> so depends where we are on the schedule
<ScottK> Riddell: I think Bug #684703 is worth mentioning.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684703 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) "Generated symbols different on different archs with gcc-4.5" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684703
<ScottK> Getting that fixed will make it a lot easier to get all archs built.
<rbelem> shadeslayer, cool :-)
<ScottK> It affect C++, so I doubt anyone else will care.
<Riddell> bulldog98: this is for kdepim if you are able to do a review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libassuan2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cant we just rebuild the beta packages against kde 4.6 for now?
<shadeslayer> or are there build failiures 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what if people aren't using 4.6?
<shadeslayer> erm.. so how will you handle 2 KDE PIM beta packages for maverick? one in the experimental PPA and the other  in ....
<shadeslayer> ( built against 2 different KDE versions )
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> rbelem: does there need so much stuff on the mobile image?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good question
<shadeslayer> oh my oh my.... i have to write about Qt for my magazine ...
<Riddell> your magazine?
<rbelem> apachelogger, we need to split the packages, kdebase-workspace-bin is one of them
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> I mean other than that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im the editor of my departmental magazine
<apachelogger> there is like plenty of kdegames
<apachelogger> and kdeedu
<apachelogger> and stuff
<shadeslayer> which has a total of .... 10 readers :P
<apachelogger> ktouch?
<apachelogger> kmag?
<apachelogger> ...
<Riddell> kalgebra needs split
<Riddell> there's a kalgebramobile now
<shadeslayer> hmm....
<KukuNut> zsync is not updating the plymouth splash..still showing kubuntu 10.10?
<Riddell> although it didn't know the answer to 2-2.01 when I tried
<Riddell> KukuNut: what does zsync have to do with plymouth?
<apachelogger> that is a tricky one anyway
<shadeslayer> KukuNut: uh .. what 
<KukuNut> Riddell: I use zsync to get the alpha iso and still shows 10.10
<Riddell> KukuNut: so it's the daily iso which hasn't been updated
<Riddell> KukuNut: indeed I don't think anyone has changed that
 * apachelogger is wondering why a splash needs to show that anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think it's in the text only theme
<Riddell> we could remove it I suppose
<KukuNut> i don't care much about plymouth..just letting you know  :)
 * rbelem needs to figure out what files plasma-mobile really needs
<Riddell> "just finished uploading the first set of KDE 4.6  Beta2 tarballs."
<Riddell> joy!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: they didnt give MD5 sums
<shadeslayer> or do they give those only on re-uploads?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they're also a day late.  want to propose yourself as new KDE release dude?
<shadeslayer> lol ....
<shadeslayer> no thanks :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ...suggetions...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for a app?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> does maemo have a ubuntu one app :P
<shadeslayer> because android does
<apachelogger> Riddell: if dirk allowed me to make him a release script this would all be way more efficient...
<shadeslayer> so does windows apparently
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: innovation!!!!
 * apachelogger beings to think that shadeslayer is not very creative
 * rbelem goes to lunch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm ... i dont have access to the maemo market or whatever its called, so i cant really tell whats available and whats not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it is on one platform it is not innovative!
<shadeslayer> whats on one platform ?
<apachelogger> any platform
<apachelogger> is one platform
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> you mean you want a app that no other platform has?
 * yofel found u1sdtool amusing, tried to connect my kubuntu machine, got to the point where it said to check mail for verification code... never got a mail
<apachelogger> primarily I want something new
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> yofel: probably ended up in spam, where it belongs
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<yofel> apachelogger: I checked every folder, well, maybe u1 recognised itself as spam and never sent the mail XD
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> it is not smart enough
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you make a remote control app that controls your media player such as amarok ?
<shadeslayer> on your PC
<shadeslayer> ( not the TV )
<shadeslayer> like Dell usually have remotes etc with their laptop
<shadeslayer> sort of replicate that functionality ...
<apachelogger> video
<apachelogger> sounds interesting
<shadeslayer> dont have a video
<shadeslayer> but basically, turn your phone into a remote
<shadeslayer> to control your pc, via the infrared port
<apachelogger> infrared is very 1990's ^^
<apachelogger> bluetooth is the new star
<shadeslayer> well... either that or bluetooth 
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<Riddell> Umbrello Mobile!
<apachelogger> a remote for presentations
<apachelogger> Riddell: dream on :P
<apachelogger> it does not even work on a desktop... :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - More friendly than Frosty | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Let's package beta 2! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: android has something for controlling your mouse etc
<shadeslayer> but nothing to control media playback
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> silly android
<shadeslayer> since it has no IR port, and no one thought about doing it over BT
<apachelogger> one needs an app with plugin capability
<shadeslayer> either way, i think it would be pretty kool if you can integrate the media player on your mobile device with amaro
<shadeslayer> *amarok
<apachelogger> better yet
<apachelogger> amarok on your mobile phone :P
<shadeslayer> so you get the song playing on amarok onto your phone and you hit pause and the song on your PC gets paused
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: even if it was free i wouldnt buy such a app
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is an amarok plugin for that actually
<shadeslayer> because amarok is awesome for PC's
<apachelogger> works over the websss
<shadeslayer> its called MPD right?
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw what needs fixing in the kubuntu-web-shortcuts package
<shadeslayer> apart from the URL thingy
<shadeslayer> i uploaded a transitional package in the ppa
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nothing I think
<apachelogger> if the transition is well that is
 * apachelogger is wondering why madde doesnt have qt47
<shadeslayer> eh .. whats that?
<apachelogger> maemo app something envrionment
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> didnt thiago say they released qt 4.7 for maemo recently
<shadeslayer> with a update or something
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I have that
<apachelogger> but for some reason the madde doesnt list a 4.7 target
<apachelogger> nokia qt sdk also wants to install the 4.6 toolchain
<apachelogger> http://appdeveloper.intel.com/en-us/meego-contest
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<ScottK> Riddell: Have a nice canoe.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK, I may need to caboggan my way to get there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ooh nice
<yofel> Riddell: could you upload kdeartwork to natty btw? the other things should already be there I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dont you think they would have recieved the first 50 entries?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I can still get 2k?
<apachelogger> that will get me 10 SSDs
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> 2000 USD ... zomg
<yofel> Riddell: actually kdebase is missing too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gsoc is hard work compared with this...
<shadeslayer> ^_^
 * shadeslayer plans to do a GSoC project in 2011
<JontheEchidna> grr, wifi is crappy here
<apachelogger> ubuntuone for kde?
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: lucky you, I do not even have wifi
<shadeslayer> ^^ likewise here
 * apachelogger shall buy a new device tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> I'd take a wired connection honestly. This wifi connection keeps dropping frequently
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new device?
<shadeslayer> what new device now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly bookmark sharing in konqueror with myowncloud
<shadeslayer> using libattica
<shadeslayer> waiy
<shadeslayer> wait...
<shadeslayer> zomg .. i said konqueror
<shadeslayer> s/konqueror/rekonq
 * JontheEchidna found an ethernet cable
 * apachelogger huggles JontheEchidna
 * apachelogger huggles kronos
 * apachelogger huggles shadeslayer
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, did your GSOC project include some generic Qt-UbuntuSSO bits?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: depends on what you mean by generic?
<cpatrick2008> i upgraded to natty and my taskbar is funny here is a screen shot of my taskbar http://tinypic.com/r/vp9195/7
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: like, could Muon use it for login if it wanted to allow users to buy things from canonical's software store?
<apachelogger> in the ultimate hardcore hacking week I did past gsoc I implemented a kde (or was it Qt?) ui for the new ubuntuss
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: technically
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ubuntu-sso has a sort-of ui/backend seperation right now
<JontheEchidna> cpatrick2008: looks like a video driver issue. intel?
<cpatrick2008> yes
<apachelogger> so all you need is to stack a kdeui module into the backend
<JontheEchidna> cpatrick2008: I'm having some of the same corruption. (I've had to turn off desktop effects)
<apachelogger> for technical reasons I did not come to know whether my ui actually works
<cpatrick2008> ok thanks
<apachelogger> it is c++ and exported as pyth0rn module using SIP
 * apachelogger is wondering why routing the n900 does not work properly
<cpatrick2008> turned off desktop effects going to restart to see if it works brb
<JontheEchidna> I am thinking that for my GSoC I could maybe pick up on the SSO stuff where you left off, and then implement canonical's "For purchase" channel in to the Muon Software Center
<apachelogger> or rather, it is routing it but somehow the nslookups fail
<rbelem> apachelogger, check the /etc/resolv.conf
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sounds like a reasonable plan
<apachelogger> rbelem: well it is empty
<apachelogger> then again
 * apachelogger connects to 3g
<rbelem> :-D
 * shadeslayer huggles apachelogger
<apachelogger> rbelem: doesnt really change with 3g either
<rbelem> apachelogger, copy the resolv.conf from your pc? are you connected via usb?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, I want something that is easy to use :P
<apachelogger> btw, there is the mad developer package which makes upping usb0 one touch
<cpatrick2008> that fixed it
<rbelem> apachelogger, you need to set nameserver 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf
<rbelem> apachelogger, maemo5 uses dnsmasq
<apachelogger> meh
<cpatrick2008> on my desktop the KDEuBolg says Your accound information is incomplete
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rbelem: no tracepath around it seems?
 * apachelogger is not sure what connection gets used ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, run route -n
<rbelem> apachelogger, probably it has two default gateways
<apachelogger> well, yes, my pc is listed before 000000
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> if my pc fails to route it would use 00000000
<apachelogger> so... ;)
 * apachelogger installs wireshark
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/jfVxr0EW.html <- lots of testing last night, apparently :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, just remove one of default gws `route del default <gw ip>`
<yofel> JontheEchidna: is that muon history or apt history?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: apt
<yofel> cool :D
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> rbelem: that is not good enough :P
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> it sends a dns request 
<apachelogger> and apaprently I get a query response
<apachelogger> yet the maemo browser does not get the response
<rbelem> apachelogger, maemo5 connection manager was not meant to handle multiple connections :-(
<apachelogger> so either my pc is not routing it to the n900 or something else is wrong
<rbelem> apachelogger, try ping your dns server
<rbelem> apachelogger, do you use firewall?
<apachelogger> rbelem: my dns server is 00000 ;)
<rbelem> eheheh
<apachelogger> n900 -> dns server 0 -> routes to pc -> pc routes to router -> router conducts lookup
<cpatrick2008> on my desktop the KDEuBolg says Your accound information is incomplete
<yofel> cpatrick2008: hm, let me try (as soon as I find the plasmoid..)
<apachelogger> and I see a dns query response in wireshark
<rbelem> apachelogger, never saw something like that before
<apachelogger> it is most strange
<cpatrick2008> ok
<apachelogger> rbelem: only few can have this level of fancyness ;)
<rbelem> eheheh
<yofel> cpatrick2008: works for me after inputting my data (identi.ca)
<yofel> 4.6 natty
<cpatrick2008> your login data is what you imputed
<apachelogger> rbelem: ok, I think the problem is routing of name  from my pc to the phone
<yofel> yep, I clicked on configure and entered my login data, that was all
<cpatrick2008> ok
<apachelogger> pinging the actual address works though
<apachelogger> very strange
<rbelem> apachelogger, ping your router ip addr from n900
<apachelogger> works
<apachelogger> the routing itself is not the problem, it is the name resolution routing, for whatever reason that gets handled differently
<cpatrick2008> is there a way to get it like it was in maerick where it showed updates like the ones the kubuntu.org website
<rbelem> apachelogger, maemo5 is probably screwed 
<apachelogger> entirely possible
<apachelogger> kubuntu mobile ftw!
 * rbelem hates maemo
<rbelem> it is not a good distro
<yofel> cpatrick2008: I don't see a difference between 4.5 and 4.6 here, maybe something isnt's set up right? I'm not sure what that would be since it seems to work here
<rbelem> apachelogger, i always say to may colleagues  that if nokia decided to base maemo on ubuntu and hired canonical
<apachelogger> oh god, not canonical :P
<rbelem> the current scenario would be totally different today
<yofel> rbelem: you want unity on your n900 ??
<apachelogger> hire the kubuntu crew, have ScottK do his consultant thing and everyone is happy
<cpatrick2008> here is a pic of my settings http://tinypic.com/r/3485xrc/7
<apachelogger> rbelem: one cant get much better package management than JontheEchidna's
<rbelem> yofel, it would probably run something in qt
<yofel> cpatrick2008: where's your username/pw ?
 * apachelogger hints to yofel that apachelogger has a poc Qt implementation of unity
 * yofel wonders how that looks like...
<apachelogger> on some stick
<apachelogger> wonder which one though
<rbelem> apachelogger, have ScottK would be awesome too
<rbelem> but ScottK with super cow power inside nokia
<yofel> cpatrick2008: ah wait, you meant those kubuntu.org entries? not sure what happened to them, probably the patch needs to be refreshed
 * ScottK would be interested in that.
<cpatrick2008> yes that is what i ment
<cpatrick2008> oh ok know when it will be refreshed
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> the meego shell also starts incredibly slow
<apachelogger> but it does lazy initialization of its widget
<apachelogger> even without priority handling it seems
<yofel> cpatrick2008: nope, file a bug so it's not forgotten (kdeplasma-addons package)
<cpatrick2008> ok will do
<shadeslayer> natter: \o
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you notice io on microsd?
<shadeslayer> natter: whats the name of the patch?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm
<apachelogger> s/meego/maemo
<natter> langauage differentiator oatch 85
<natter> *patch
<apachelogger> rbelem: since it was maemo, no
<shadeslayer> natter: right, this one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_85_language_selector.diff
<natter> its in kdebase runtime
<natter> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this language selector patch looks trivial .. i can actually understand what it does :P
<apachelogger> not mine
<shadeslayer> note ... it *looks* trivial
 * apachelogger would not edit ui files
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems to be your doing in the intial import
<apachelogger> breaks way to easily
<natter> shadeslayer: its for 4.4.80 files.. not for 4.5.80.. so how can i continue further?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so we're re-doing the patch, recommendations?
<apachelogger> and given appropriate surrounding one can achieve the same effect by insertWidget() on layouts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, redo from cratch and incroporate it into the kcm and whatnot
<apachelogger> ...what I have been whining about before maverick...
<shadeslayer> lol @ cratch
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> natter: ^^
<apachelogger> at the very least get rid of the ui file changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you do love KCM modules dont you :P
<apachelogger> I guess the patch now breaks in the ui
<shadeslayer> probably
<apachelogger> they are hot and sexy
<shadeslayer> im just looking through it
<apachelogger> and the locale one is one with bad code design IIRC
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203352 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/HistoryView/HistoryView.cpp Use KLocale::formatTime() on our QDateTime so that we can get "Today"/"Yesterday"/ weekday names in the history categories
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  *proc << "/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu";        like .... that can certainly be made better ...
<cpatrick2008> ok reported bug 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is that?
<shadeslayer> possibly with KProcess::start ?
<apachelogger> no?
<apachelogger> you need a heap object because yo uneed to attach a slot to it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> natter: read up on Qt Signals and slots from Qt docs site
<natter> shadeslayer: have read them. i have basic idea of using and implementing them.,
<shadeslayer> ohk kewl
<natter> shadeslayer: do i need to start from the scratch then?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: seems nokia only made a new sysroot for qt4.7 for meego, not for maemo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: comes back to my previous point about meego being the future
<shadeslayer> possibly nag thiago ? :P
 * apachelogger nags thiago too much already :P
<ScottK> Not for maemo I don't think.
<natter> shadeslayer: then i need more documentation of language selector. from where can i get it then?
 * apachelogger wouldnt really want to use meego right now
<shadeslayer> natter: uh.. if youve read signals and slots, i think you can quite easily understand whats happening in the patch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, on second thought maybe one should also rewrite language selector while at it ;)
<apachelogger> to better suite integrational needs in the kcm and what not
<shadeslayer> language selector?
<apachelogger> also possibly rewrite in not-pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<apachelogger> since the python stuff is unmaintained
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> keep the backend and gui seperated
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> then send the backend to canonical and tell them to use it for the gtk version
<shadeslayer> whats qt-language-selector ... never seen it before
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ is that what your talking about?
<apachelogger> yes
<natter> shadeslayer: i am getting it but what would be the GUI then?? should i decide myself?
<shadeslayer> ok... because i just got a python backtrace when i ran it
<shadeslayer> because Quintasan broke SIP
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> thank you Quintasan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it were ported to c++ it would right now not backtrace away
<shadeslayer> natter: GUI should be the same as the current one .... imo ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *nod*
 * apachelogger notes that current gui is utter design fail
<apachelogger> if you keep it I will ask the canonical design team to come after you...
<apachelogger> with a gigantic orange head that looks like it is giving a bj or something... :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<natter> then new gui need to designed to make it successful?
<shadeslayer> natter: ok new GUI then
<natter> ;-p..
<yofel> KDE 4.5.85 open on ktown
<shadeslayer> because i dont want the design team after me
<apachelogger> [click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you]
<shadeslayer> ( rekonq crashes at this point )
 * apachelogger wonders why one gets put somewhere from where one needs to be redirect again if it does not work in every browser
<shadeslayer> [ you mail backtrace to b.k.o where it never gets looked at ]
<natter> shadeslayer: so what modifications need to be done in new gui??
<yofel> ScottK: can you upload kdeartwork and kdebase from bzr to natty? Riddell seems away
<ScottK> Ah.  There is it.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> Probably.
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: natter posibly for the new language selector, give the user a list of all languages we offer, and a search box at the top and multiple tickboxes to install lang packs?
<apachelogger> WRONG
<shadeslayer> natter: lets read the ubuntu design guidelines before apachelogger sends the design team after us
<apachelogger> I was born with the wrong sign
<apachelogger> int he wrong house
<apachelogger> with the wron ascendancy
<natter> yes.. we need to
<apachelogger> i took the wrong road
<yofel> btw, can anyone with gcc knowledge maybe tell me wth goes wrong here? I blame gcc 4.5 so far http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60010070/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201012022355-12~natty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> that led to the wrong tendencies
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> natter: http://design.canonical.com/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that sounds like a decent enough starting point
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also consider how you want to *integrate* it into the KCM
<apachelogger> right now it is not integrated, it is buttoned in...
<natter> shadeslayer: ok.. whai will i gather from this link?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would it fit under locale?
<apachelogger> where is that?
<apachelogger> you mean the languages box?
<shadeslayer> the language selector box
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is also something to consider quite frankly
<apachelogger> the box there has scope to the user, and language-selector to the system
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> so one should somehow make a visual distinction
<apachelogger> which would possibly be in favor of having the language-selector stuff on an own tab
<shadeslayer> and the first thing it says is : Country/Region & Language
<apachelogger> or even own cateogry and not integrated in this particular KCM at all
<shadeslayer> thats what i was thinking
<apachelogger> (i.e. an KCM of its own  - "System Locale")
<shadeslayer> well ... i rather think, it would go better under locale
<apachelogger> you make the choice, I will then poke you :P
<ScottK> yofel: You have to fix the missing link.  See http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<shadeslayer> natter: see under toolkit
<yofel> ScottK: thanks
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<natter> shadeslayer:which option under it?
<ScottK> I see we have -bindings for beta2.  That'll be fun.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres no guideline for apps as such there
<shadeslayer> ScottK: if theyve fixed bindings do let us know
<shadeslayer> us as in me, yofel or Quintasan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I know
<ScottK> The tarball is there for packaging.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, but does it build etc
<yofel> shadeslayer: I tried bindings trunk yesterday, didn't end well
<shadeslayer> see :P
<ScottK> I'd have to package it to know that, wouldn't I.
<shadeslayer> yeah ... :D
<apachelogger> bindings is dead until rc
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<shadeslayer> great, no ktorrent till then 
 * apachelogger had a chat with rdale about this some time ago, seems that most of bindings development only goes on past library whatever freeze
<apachelogger> up until then you have to be happy if it compiles
<apachelogger> let alone works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do we do then? for app design guide lines
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: follow KDE HIG
<shadeslayer> natter: also look at http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG
<shadeslayer> already looking at those
<natter> shadeslayer: yep..
 * apachelogger thinks that shadeslayer is throwing a bit much at natter ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im in this with him :P
<shadeslayer> so its a bit over my head too .... but yeah we'll learn together
<apachelogger> mad man
<natter> apachelogger: ;)...
<shadeslayer> good thing my next exam is on monday :D
<apachelogger> tuesday here
<shadeslayer> anyone on natty?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental?field.series_filter=natty << can you check if you transition from kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts to kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> for some reason ppa2 isnt there
<apachelogger> rdieter: are you sure that kde-autostart-after does not wait for the apps to return? but rather that the apps return very early?
<shadeslayer> and theres a spelling mistake in the changelog :P
<rdieter> apachelogger: my minimal test case was ordered autostarted shell scripts that did nothing but 'sleep 2', and they all had a simultaneous timestamp
<yofel> shadeslayer: ping me when you updated it then
<ScottK> yofel: kdebase uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<yofel> ScottK: thanks for uploading
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<shadeslayer> yofel: well .. its a trivial change really, just tell me if it updates ^_^
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> distro is maverick in changelog
<ScottK> Ugh.
<ScottK> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main kdeartwork 4:4.5.80-0ubuntu3 (tar) [111MB]
<rdieter> apachelogger: scripts all were, sleep 2; echo "$(date) >> $(HOME}/autostart.log ; sleep 2
<yofel> shadeslayer: do I need to install both or just -web-shortcuts?
<natter> shadeslayer; its just few rules given on http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG..
<ScottK> kde-start-after-its-done-no-really-I-mean-it
<shadeslayer> yofel: it should work on a upgrade
<shadeslayer> nothing else
<rdieter> ScottK: lolz, yeah
<shadeslayer> since kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts is a transitional package
<natter> shadeslayer: so let we start desgining using kde4 guidelines...?????
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu-web-shortcuts should NOT provide kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts right?
<shadeslayer> natter: yes
<shadeslayer> natter: you read all of http://developer.kde.org/documentation/design/ui/
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> im not even past the first page yet :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: aye
<natter> shadeslayer:ok..;-)
<natter> wil read it.. 
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, -web-shortcuts removes -konqueror-shortcuts
<shadeslayer> yofel: ok thats good
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/kontact-touch.avi
 * apachelogger wished kubuntu had a kolab testing server :(
 * shadeslayer wishes kubuntu had more clones of apachelogger
<apachelogger> metoo
 * rbelem wants to be like apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> rbelem: you mean a apachelogger_clone
<apachelogger> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/kubuntu-11-04-sneak-peek-uds-cookie/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol @ superficial tech blah blah blah
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> yofel: artwork uploaded too.  Thanks again.
 * ScottK is saddened his de-halification work didn't make it to the might-eat-bunnies level.
 * apachelogger grows ever so amazed from reading comments
<shadeslayer> Use splash screens on startup, and other tricks to reduce perceived latency (for example, save an image of the app at last use and display this as it starts up).     :: KDE pulls this off
 * yofel leaves kdelibs to someone else, bbl
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could any kind soul fix kdelibs5-dev which is missing a ~ in the control file for libkwebkit-dev (<< 0.9svn1123738) ence not allowing libkwebkit-dev to be installed properly?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: KSplash
<shadeslayer> or whatever its called
<apachelogger> wah?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can you do it apache?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: for maverick
<apachelogger> what version where when how omg
 * apachelogger has a nervous break down and points towards shadeslayer
<_Groo_> apachelogger: kdelibs5-dev in maverick
<_Groo_> the last line in the control file
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> eh
<_Groo_> has libkwebkit-dev (<< 0.9svn1123738) and it should be libkwebkit-dev (<< 0.9~svn1123738)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: where? what?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> that sounds wrong
 * yofel is back after all
<yofel> _Groo_: where the hell do you have libqtwebkit-dev 0.9?
<JontheEchidna> libkwebkit-dev
<_Groo_> yofel: standard maverick packages, and its libKwebit not qt
<apachelogger> why does that have << anyway
<yofel> erk sorry
<apachelogger> hold on there fellas
<apachelogger> libkwebkit is coming from kdelibs is it not?
<_Groo_> try to install libkwebkit-dev in maverick and youll see what i mean
<yofel> he's right
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its a reverse dependency of kdelibs5-dev
 * apachelogger scratches head
<_Groo_> if you install kdelibs5-dev it works, you try to install libkwebkit-dev and it breaks, cause the control file of kdelibs is broken, missing a ~
<yofel> _Groo_: wait, kdelibs5-dev REPLACES libkwebkit-dev (<<0.9svn1123738), so you're not supposed to have libkwebkit installed
<_Groo_> and since libkwebit needs kdelibs... classic dependencie lock
 * apachelogger is with yofel
<apachelogger> libkwebkit was merged into kdelibs as libkdewebkit IIRC
<apachelogger> that said we probably should have removed the binaries from maverick
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its part of kdelibs BUT its a separate package
<apachelogger> that does not make sense at all
<apachelogger> hm
<yofel> hm, something odd here, libkwebkit comes from webkitkde
<apachelogger> this needs investigation
<JontheEchidna> libkwebkit-dev is for building things against the kpart
<_Groo_> apachelogger: kdelibs calls libkwebkit1 (that one is ok) but libkwebit-dev is broken cause kdelibs is missing a ~
<apachelogger> kdewebkit creates kpart and libkwebkit*
<_Groo_> am i talking cantonese here?
<JontheEchidna> it's not the actual webkit integration libraries
<apachelogger> kdelibs creates libkdewebkit, which replaces libkwebkit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: then why does kdeflips-dev break it
<JontheEchidna> because it used to have libkdewebkit shizz in it too
<yofel> we didn't backport webkitkde
<_Groo_> libkwebkit-dbg - KDE bindings for WebKit, Development files libkwebkit-dev - KDE bindings for WebKit, Development files libkwebkit1 - KDE bindings for WebKit libkdewebkit5 - the KDE WebKit Library
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nah that does not make sense
<ScottK> In any case the version in is rong.
<ScottK> rong/wrong
<ScottK> I'm fixing it in Natty
<_Groo_> in maverick the dev packages are the libkwebit ones
 * apachelogger goes blaming, for someone is clearly in need of a refresh on proper package relations
<yofel> natty has  0.9.6 which installs fine
<_Groo_> its just a stupid typing bug!
<_Groo_> just add a ~ in the control file
<apachelogger> no no no
<apachelogger> the bug is that it should not have a breaks relation
<apachelogger> *at all*
<_Groo_> apachelogger: even better :)
<_Groo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libkwebkit-dev : Depends: kdelibs5-dev but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> silly things
<apachelogger> also I am drunk
<apachelogger> must be firday
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> weekend
<yofel> well, ScottK is right, it needs the version fixed, should work then
<Quintasan> fcks
<ScottK> Someone else do Maverick PPA
<yofel> ScottK: I will
<Quintasan> bindings are dead until RC? :/
 * _Groo_ is right then?
 * _Groo_ was right all along?
<yofel> _Groo_: seems so
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it does need it, because all the includes for all the libraries that webkitkde used to ship were thrown into that -dev package
<Quintasan> apachelogger: gimmie some beer
<yofel> _Groo_: a bit confusing
<JontheEchidna> some were moved to kdelibs
<ScottK> Quintasan: tarball is there for beta 2.  No idea if it works.
 * _Groo_ wants cookie for bug hunting!
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs5-dev really does have files that used to be in libkwebkit-dev
<Quintasan> ScottK: I bet it will not but let me try it
<yofel> apachelogger: get kubotu back, Riddell kicked him and order cookies for _Groo_
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: exactly
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: also the problem with this -dev is that a ~ is missing in the file version, so he thinks the file isnt there
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, it doesn't make sense. the files were thrown in libkwebkit-dev improperly by debian. But the fact is that they were in libkwebkit-dev and now are in kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> the lack of a ~ makes it look for a version higher that 0.9~svn
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: kdelibs5-dev : Breaks: libkwebkit-dev (< 0.9svn1123738) but 0.9~svn1127626-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<JontheEchidna> since 0.9svn is a higher version that 0.9~svn
<JontheEchidna> ~ is a special character that is the alphabetical-lowest in debain versioning
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: exactly.. what i was saying all along.. add the damn ~ in the kdelibs-dev control fine and it should work
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i know :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: this is all a pile of phonon right there
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<apachelogger> it is futile
 * apachelogger will not bring kubotu back
<apachelogger> let it rot
<yofel> :(
<Quintasan> FFFF
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: for the longest time I had to put up a "DO NOT MERGE PL0X" warning on merges.ubuntu.com to avoid insanity...
<_Groo_> poor bot
 * apachelogger is not going to start that stupid thing daily
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger with an empty mug
<_Groo_> i wouldnt be pestering you guys, but some packages need those files, like choqok support of webkit
 * apachelogger throws his keybord across the channel hoping it to land on Quintasan's foot
<apachelogger> wah
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you kind missed
<_Groo_> and i cant add it to a ppa, cause it will break the build since the oficial package is broken
<Quintasan> apachelogger: kind of*
<apachelogger> jesus
<apachelogger> and luke
<apachelogger> and brian
<apachelogger> what the flying nimbus
<apachelogger> why does showkoq depend on libkwebkit?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Fixed in Natty.  Thanks for letting us know.
<yofel> _Groo_: which version or libs are you talking about btw?
<apachelogger> and why is it called libkwebkit anyway
<apachelogger> and why does it exist
<_Groo_> ScottK: pls do maverick too, and i want my cookie!
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> which phonon backend we "support" now?
<yofel> _Groo_: (I'm assuming 80)
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101203191540-pg7pxpjcikh4p506 * debian/ (changelog control) Fix breaks version for libkwebkit-dev
 * apachelogger goes mad over all this silly stuff and continues reading comments
<ScottK> _Groo_: I'm not set up for uploading to the PPA and it's more to do than I have time.  Hopefully yofel will do it.
<_Groo_> yofel: version of what libs?
<_Groo_> ScottK: k, tks
<yofel> _Groo_: ask apachelogger for cookies, my box is empty. And I meant kdelibs, 4.5.80 right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/Android/device.png
<_Groo_> ScottK: but its not the ppa, its broken in all maverick, including the kde shipped
<apachelogger> damn them cookies
<apachelogger> no cookies
<_Groo_> yofel: no, 4.5.4
<apachelogger> no bot -> no cookies -> no xmas
<_Groo_> again
<yofel> _Groo_: ok, then it was broken in 4.5.4 and 4.5.80
<yofel> ScottK: can I fix 4.5.4 too?
<_Groo_> kdelibs-dev is broken is MAIN maverick and in PPA maverick for version 4.5.x
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks like a spaceship on H
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its the compass on a spaceship
<yofel> _Groo_: if you want 4.5.1 fixed we'll need an SRU
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, im reapping my lungs with this bug for 3 months now!
<shadeslayer> with a universal GPS lock :>
<ScottK> yofel: Sure
<yofel> will do then
<apachelogger> also your top thing bar is sort of filled up with plunder
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna said it would be fixed this time.. so i forgot about it
<_Groo_> and yes, i was lazy not opening a bug report :P
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I ever said that...
<_Groo_> im VERY lazy
<apachelogger> also spacing of the fonts are funny
<apachelogger> to sum this up
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah you did, but it was like 3 months ago
<apachelogger> whoever designed this app has no sense for good looks at all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: relax, it was a comment, not a oficial statement
<apachelogger> probably is in a relationship with a stone or something
<apachelogger> though there are beautiful stones
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> s/stone/ugly stone/
<JontheEchidna> perhaps I said it would be fixed in natty because of the new webkitkde version
 * _Groo_ wonders how much of apachelogger work is done while drunk ;)
<ScottK> _Groo_: For the SRU, we need a bug report with a test case that shows how to test it.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Get me that and I'll upload the SRU.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need todo management right there
<_Groo_> ScottK: wtf is a SRU?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> phoronix is doing silly reviews of you bun too again
<ScottK> _Groo_: Stable Release Update.  So we can fix maverick.
<apachelogger> It does not look too different from the Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition interface and it is still far from being finished. 
<ScottK> !sru | _Groo_
<ubottu> _Groo_: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<_Groo_> ScottK: what would be a testcase in this case?
<apachelogger> that reads like 10.10 was not finished
<_Groo_> tks ubottu ;) finally some good info
<Quintasan> apachelogger: where is your kcm for rendering method?
<apachelogger> in the kcm nebula in the galaxy of sax
<ScottK> _Groo_: Something like "Install kdelibs5-dev while foo is installed, see it fail.  Add maverick-proposed and update, try again. See it succeed."
<apachelogger> also on kde-apps
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so im here currently :P http://maps.google.com/maps?q=loc:28.47887,77.04835
<_Groo_> ScottK: but then i need to wait for the fix to go to proposed right?
 * apachelogger finds it dangerous to publish such stuff since now some assasin could come and kill you
<shadeslayer> lol
<ScottK> _Groo_: Yes.  This is how we fix it for everyone.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do we have/want/will have a package?
<_Groo_> btw to anyone interested, i would STRONGLY advice for natty to have veromix instead of kmix by default!
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> too many words
 * apachelogger forms 3 sentences
<ScottK> shadeslayer: This is where you pretend to study while avoiding useful work?
<_Groo_> its very VERY good
<_Groo_> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=116676
<apachelogger> do we will have a package aint does not make no sense!
<apachelogger> !!!!
<apachelogger> no sense at all
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, you are the packag0r, you decide
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this is where i study AND do usefull work when im free :)
<apachelogger> but if you package, plz package the git overlord
<apachelogger> it has supreme improvements
<ScottK> So you say.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: im also reading KDE HIG right now to help natter ... who ran off apparently
<_Groo_> btw veromix doesnt need a package per se, it can be updated fir GHNS2
<apachelogger> I told you
<Quintasan> apachelogger: give me the linkzor cause I'm too lazy
<apachelogger> you threw too much junk at him
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: GTFLYILB
<Quintasan> what?
<shadeslayer> lol
<_Groo_> ScottK: k, gonna wait for proposed to show up and then open a SRU
<shadeslayer> if only kubotu was here
<apachelogger> get the fucking link you incredibly lazy bastard
<apachelogger> ...
<ScottK> _Groo_: I need the bug before I can upload it.
<apachelogger> why do people always ask me to swear in public
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> (I need to put the bug number in debian/changelog)
<apachelogger> any music recommendations for apachelogger?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i thought you were working on KDE Me Menu :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: apachelogger is not working most of the time :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Flirting with the Devil, Van Halen.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Korpikaani - Vodka
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: he just wants us to think he is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I was working on filling my status bar up with plunder
<Quintasan> apachelogger: or Beer Beer
<apachelogger> didnt work
<apachelogger> n900 islandscape
<Quintasan> islandscape? wtf
<apachelogger> that is when you are on an island!
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: also ... lol... android cant detect adhoc wifi networks
<Quintasan> PACKAGING AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT
<shadeslayer> hahaha ^^
<apachelogger> androids are super stupid
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> think
<apachelogger> data
<apachelogger> is living in quite a while from now
<rgreening> apachelogger: amd64 w/ gstreamer == not working for Amarok on my MP3s
<Quintasan> apachelogger: stop rambling and go back to work
<apachelogger> and even that far in the future androids are not nearly as sophisticated as humans
<apachelogger> ...
<rgreening> re: your blog
<apachelogger> I am listening to flirting with the devil
<apachelogger> no time for work when listening to music
<apachelogger> rgreening: did you install all the gstreamer plugins?
 * Quintasan forgot how to get tags from git
<apachelogger> gititii
<rgreening> all except the win32 which does not seem to exist in the archives and qapt-batch still wants to install it (under amd64)
<yofel> Quintasan: git tag -l ?
<_Groo_> rgreening: remove .gstreamer-0.10/ and do a gst-inspect-0.10
<apachelogger> Quintasan: thy shall not get tags, but latest revision
<_Groo_> rgreening: see if that works
<rgreening> ok
<Quintasan> apachelogger: 1.3-0ubuntu1~git_blame_apachelogger?
<_Groo_> rgreening: if it does it once again proves gnome guys cant do a backend without *uking it up
 * apachelogger takes his android phone and throws that too at Quintasan
<_Groo_> rgreening: if it doesnt.. well the sentence is still true
<Quintasan> yofel: it only lists tags, how do I get ceratin tag instead of master?
<neversfelde> someone with a faster machine wants to do kdelibs? Otherwise I am going to start with it
<yofel> Quintasan: git checkout <tag> I think  (or reset?)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: welll
<apachelogger> wellllll
<apachelogger> vodka is a bit mediocre
<apachelogger> "a bit"
<apachelogger> well, maybe a bit more
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> I don't give a damn, they have accordian hero
<Quintasan> instead of going with typical solo on guitar they go with a solo on accordian @_@
<Quintasan> apachelogger: think of a long description for this kcm and I will do the rest
<rgreening> _Groo_: still doesn't play MP3's using gstreamer under AMD64
<rgreening> apachelogger: ^^^^^^
<_Groo_> rgreening: maverick or natty?
<rgreening> natty
<_Groo_> rgreening: what proggy are you using?
<rgreening> amarok
<rgreening> phonon backend using gstreamer as per apacheloggers last blog
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203378 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationProxyModel.cpp ApplicationProxyModel.h) Add search support in the proxy model. Still needs a GUI though
<_Groo_> rgreening: yeah it sometimes doesnt do it... its very strange, it comes and goes in maverick, but usually gst-inspect solves it
<rgreening> btw: apachelogger qapt-batch not working correctly as not all packages are existing for amd64 and it hangs qapt-batch
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw with latest pulseaudio git with the patches for vlc, phonon-vlc STILL crashes on exit :P sorry
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: maverick or natty?
<rgreening> see above
<rgreening> natty
 * JontheEchidna is Mr. QApt
<JontheEchidna> hmm, if a package does not exist it should pop up a dialog saying so
<shadeslayer> im sleeping .. night all
<rgreening> gstreamer pitfdll not installable and qapt-batch hung waiting for authorization(is wat it said)
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/8ZzmtNoN.html'
<JontheEchidna> erm, http://imagebin.ca/view/8ZzmtNoN.html
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: pitfdll isn't on i386 either, but I got the error box
<rgreening> nope. not here
<rgreening> just hung indefinately
<rgreening> still hanging now
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/45Q30tR1 <-- is this good enough for kcm-qt-graphicssystem? :P
<rgreening> i could play the jeopardy theme in amarok, but that isnt working with gstreamer and mp3s either
<apachelogger> _Groo_: go talk to coling
<_Groo_> oh btw,m anyone tested openoffice with the kde integration in natty, since you guys are using rest by default now?
<apachelogger> though he is drinking right now I heared
<rgreening> and still hung. so, no dialog
<_Groo_> cause in maverick, openoffice crashes at startup when using kde integration, openofficesomething-kde
<_Groo_> and raster enabled
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, rgreening: that is going away anyway, dantti_work and I (more him than me) have been working on sophisticated gstreamer codec install magic
 * apachelogger just needs to assemble the pieces
 * _Groo_ is afraid now :D
<rgreening> but will it make my mp3s work again
<rgreening> cause not able to play mp3 with gstreamer+phonon in amarok sux
<_Groo_> but will in run crysis?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: which is still broken, QApt waits for authorization for eternity without any password dialog
 * _Groo_ ducks...
<JontheEchidna> oh, if a password dialog never comes up that's policykit-kde's fault
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no dialog for paSSWORD COMES UP
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we use kpackagekit
<apachelogger> ...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: coling runs around here? or another channel?
<apachelogger> kde-devel
<apachelogger> or phonon
<apachelogger> or mandriva
<apachelogger> or pulseaudio
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: was talking about- Quintasan's problem
<apachelogger> (I suppose)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: k
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I'll also assume accidental caps :P
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> of course
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but i see you all over the place in git? why coling when i have the real thing right here
 * _Groo_ finds much more amusing to pester apachelogger then coling
<rgreening> phonon vlc should be the default
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> least it works and allows me to play me mp3s
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we should use Muon now, really
<_Groo_> rgreening: phonon-vlc crashes on exit with pulseaudio
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and what can I do about it? :<
<ScottK> apachelogger: Actually it was Running with the Devil, wasn't it?
<_Groo_> best phonon so far is still xine unfortunaelly
<apachelogger> ScottK: dunno, closed youtube already
 * apachelogger fix0rs likeback
<ScottK> apachelogger: It also ocurred to me that you might do an extended AC/DC marathon in honor of our Scottish overload (long may his canoe stay upright)
<rgreening> _Groo_: so does gstreamer
<rgreening> gobject issue probably
<rgreening> with ref to threading
<rgreening> :)
<_Groo_> rgreening: yeah thats about it.. but doesnt ease the pain to know that
<_Groo_> rgreening: the patches apachelogger pointed me to in pulse where suposed to fix that, but for me at least they didnt
 * _Groo_ wonders if the number of cores might influence pulseaudio threads in any way
<_Groo_> it shouldnt in theory
<rgreening> I had similar issues with PyQt porting of a PyGtk app which used gobject. THere are ways to properly make this work, but in the end, I wrote out the gobject stuff.
<_Groo_> but ive seen stranger things before
<_Groo_> brb
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: have you upgraded to kde 4.6? I just remembered that the new libpolkit is binary-incompatible with the old version
<JontheEchidna> the qaptworker is probably crashing when it tries to auth
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think I did, and we have a solution
 * ScottK leaves a dismissive comment in apachelogger's blog and gets back to work.
<JontheEchidna> I made QApt trunk compile for both libpolkit versions, but I don't think I"ve done a release since that point
 * apachelogger turns on moderation
<JontheEchidna> I'll make a release this weekend
<Quintasan> what the heck
<JontheEchidna> I wanna get a gui for search in the Muon Software Center first before I do a qapt/muon release, though
<_Groo_> ScottK: natty is still accepting feature requests for kubuntu?
<ScottK> _Groo_: We are still implementing features.  At this point I think the team knows mostly what they plan to do.  If you want to do the work or can find someone willing, sure, but no guarantees.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i would like to see if veromix could become the default audio mixer in kubuntu
<_Groo_> ScottK: i can do the package and upload it to ninja or whatever
<_Groo_> ScottK: since kubuntu is pulseaudio it would be an awesome feature
<apachelogger> silly people -.-
<_Groo_> ScottK: since it makes us feature parity with the new gnome audio mixer
<ScottK> _Groo_: Normally we'd want to get it in the archive and give people a chance to experiment with it.  Also, kmix is part of the standard KDE distribution so we don't deviate from that without a significant reason.
<ScottK> So the first step would be packaging it and then we can see.
<_Groo_> ScottK: no no, kmix will be there, veromix its a plasmoid
<_Groo_> ScottK: we dont lose anything
<ScottK> I see.
<_Groo_> ScottK: it would juts show up as default 
<ScottK> So it replaces the U/I part of kmix.
<ScottK> I'd say package it and we'll see.
<ScottK> That's the first step anyway.
<_Groo_> ScottK: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=116676
<_Groo_> ScottK: it doesnt "replace" in the strict sense of overwriting
<_Groo_> ScottK: you can have both
<_Groo_> ScottK: but its much better already
<_Groo_> ScottK: and since its a python plasmoid its very easy to maintain and update if needed
<_Groo_> ScottK: version 0.9 even adds nowplaying integration like gnome volume
<_Groo_> ScottK: im working with the author , clementine as a few bugs with him cause of mpris.
<_Groo_> ScottK: but it should be in good shape for natty
<_Groo_> ScottK: anyway play with it, ill try to make a package this weekend
<ScottK> OK
<_Groo_> and one for clock wallpaper.. but that one could go to backports too, its a awesome plasmoid too
<_Groo_> ScottK: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Clock?content=119563
<Quintasan> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa/+packages <--- I published wrong version but this should work
<_Groo_> k ppl seeya all tomorrow
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203382 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationProxyModel.cpp Preseve Xapian search relevance when filtering search results
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is it pr0n?
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  >https://launchpad.net/~quintasan 
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> porn on my lp, where?
<JontheEchidna> trollface.jpg
<Quintasan> ffff
<ScottK> Quintasan: Probably just apachelogger needing to listen to some Grateful Dead.  Don't mind him.
<JontheEchidna> the real troll is that I just used .jpg
<ScottK> That could be an online quiz show "The real Troll~"
<Quintasan> I thinks it's time for a nap
<Quintasan> Then I can work on something else
 * apachelogger dances with Nightrose
<JontheEchidna> baww, ksshaskpass isn't  working no more
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203386 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Only cast the source model to ApplicationModel once here
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203391 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationBackend.cpp ApplicationBackend.h) Debconf support in the Muon Software Center. (It doesn't use the CommitWidget from libmuon)
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’d like to help with beta 2 packaging
<cpatrick2008> i did not think  beta 2 came out until wednesday
<apachelogger> bulldog98: do you need a tar?
<apachelogger> cpatrick2008: packagers have exclusive pre-release access
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> bulldog98: which one?
<cpatrick2008> oh ok
<bulldog98> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+sshkeys The JonathansRechner one
<apachelogger> bulldog98: you are already in there?
<apachelogger> twice actually
<apachelogger> someone could not establish order it would seem
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ssh @ktown.kde.org I don’t know the username for us can you help me out
<yofel> ftpubuntu
<yofel> bulldog98: ^
<bulldog98> yofel: thank that’ll go into my .ssh/config
 * bulldog98 got access
 * apachelogger loves jt's way of handling silly bugs ^^
<cpatrick2008> i was wondering if anybody has used kdepim what they thought of it compaired to the orgional kde
<yofel> anyone doing kdelibs now?
<yofel> neversfelde: gave up?
<neversfelde> yofel: bzr is not working for unknown reasons
<yofel> hm, works fine here, then I'll try it after all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: say you have a widget that only contains a layout and 4 buttons, and you (currently) do not need the buttons after construction, would you hold them in the private object anyway?
<apachelogger> (all is parented, so cleanup is also handled without having a reference)
<JontheEchidna> are you asking if they should be made a private member object?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, do you happen to know a fancy way to prevent multiple connections of one object to another with same signals and slots?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, whether I should hold them at all
 * apachelogger is not sure if it is wort the 4 pointers he would need ^^
<JontheEchidna> They do need to be on the stack to survive after the function that constructs them ends, so only if the entire life of the widget happens in that function
<JontheEchidna> *on the heap
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it is more a style question
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539546/
<apachelogger> it is about the 4 buttons, likebutton, dislikebutton, bugbutton and featurebutton
<apachelogger> they get created, hooked up, ditched into the layout and never ever looked at again
<JontheEchidna> imo since they aren't ever needed in any other function there's no benefit to keeping the pointers around in the private class
<apachelogger> but what if sometime in the future they are? :)
<JontheEchidna> then they'd go in to the private class
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that means one will have to privatize them later on
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> suppose it doesnt matter anyway
 * apachelogger drops the pointers
<JontheEchidna> yeah, unless you want to enable/disable the buttons in response to some event I don't think you'll ever need to access the buttons from another function
<JontheEchidna> or perhaps change the text/icon
<apachelogger> I do not think either will ever be the case
<apachelogger> yay for more readable code \o/
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<apachelogger> likebacks code is so horrible
<apachelogger> there was a function called setVisibleBar(bool)
<apachelogger> the strange naming aside .... what it really did was manipulate the activity of the bar -.-
<JontheEchidna> m_theBar->hide() ?
<JontheEchidna> if you really wanted to control visibility^
<JontheEchidna> but if it really didn't do that at all, then damn...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I was like
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> so I merged that into a overloaded setVisibile(bool)
<apachelogger> and ruphy told me the other day that git master now endlesly loops
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> after squeezing my brain through the code I realized that the bugger was not meant to manipulate visibility at all
<yofel> ScottK: I'm just doing kdelibs, you added a kubuntu_77_ksambashare.diff to the package in bzr r301, did you intentionally not add that to the quilt series?
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=301&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 301 | Added more developers.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: where do you think that a package search box should go in this picture? http://imagebin.ca/view/vTQ8Cn.html'
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: most definitely top
 * yofel is used at seeing that above the list
<JontheEchidna> hmm, let me be more specific:
<apachelogger> probably at the right
<apachelogger> most definitely not taking up all the width
<JontheEchidna> should it go next to the back/foward buttons and the breadcrumbs, or below that but above the application view?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: next to, unless you have other good things to stick underneath the breadcrumbs
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
<JontheEchidna> I agree on the basis of saving space, itjust feels a bit werid putting a search bar in the BreadcrumbWidget, so I thought I'd get a second opinion.
<apachelogger> well, quite honestly it is a compromise
<apachelogger> you cannot really stick it anywhere else
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about chopping one breadcrumb entry btw?
<apachelogger> namely the last one ;)
<apachelogger> seems a bit redundant IMHO
<JontheEchidna> oh, I had already navigated to lskat, then went back
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> the lskat crumb would go away if you navigated to a different app
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: still would kick the crumb then
<JontheEchidna> more specifically, if you went into "more details" of a different app
<apachelogger> where you are now it does not make sense anymore
<apachelogger> anyhow, what did I want to say
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe you should limit to 2 or 3 breadcrumbs? (I think dolphin does this)
<apachelogger> ... foo -> bar -> foobar
<apachelogger> [selecting game]: ... bar -> foobar -> game
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think that will help with the odd feeling of having search and breadcrumbs in the same widget
<apachelogger> since the breadcrumbs do not feel like they are growing towards the search wiget
<JontheEchidna> I meant from a programming/source code organization standpoint
<apachelogger> ah, you programmers :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: call it navigationwidget
<apachelogger> search is a kind of navigation
<JontheEchidna> this is true
<JontheEchidna> that's probably what I'll do
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, from a design POV you probably want to make visual difference between breadcrumb and the sourrunding area
<apachelogger> put them in a frame and have that frame lowered or something
<JontheEchidna> different from e.g. the back/forward buttons?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> I'll experiment with that
<apachelogger> needs some testing for sure
<apachelogger> but I think that would animate people to use the breadcrumbs
<apachelogger> oh, on that thought
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isnt back and forth a bit of a redundant way of navigating WRT breadcrumbs?
<apachelogger> also usability people liek breadcrumbs better anyway (seele vs. kickoff ;))
<JontheEchidna> hmm
 * apachelogger just rememberd that maybe we should breadcrumbify it for real ^^
<JontheEchidna> I'll have to think on that one
<JontheEchidna> Oh, on the subject of framing...
<JontheEchidna> do you think that framing could help in the app details widget? http://imagebin.ca/view/YebrS6.html
<JontheEchidna> (good game btw)
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> absolutely
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would put the remove button right of the title btw
<apachelogger> bottom aligned
<apachelogger> put everything other than the title in a frame
<apachelogger> maybe also sunken or something
<JontheEchidna> btw, I am proud to say that there are no .ui files at play here :)
<JontheEchidna> trying to do layouting in designer drives me mad anyways
<JontheEchidna> So I'm thinking that the remove button should go next to the title, bottom-right aligned. A KRatingWidget for the popcon could go right above it, and then put the stuff below it in a frame
<apachelogger> sounds good
<apachelogger> it is going to be a beauty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should get hold of sheytan some time and ask him what he thinks about al the magic
<ScottK> yofel: I added it to bzr because it was in the package.  I assumed it was just a forgotten bzr add.
<apachelogger> dantti_work: ping
<apachelogger> or maybe dantti
<dantti> apachelogger: hey :)
 * apachelogger thinks dantti needs a quasselcore ^^
<apachelogger> dantti: when will packagekit switch to cmake? ;)
<dantti> what's that?
<dantti> dunno, :P
<apachelogger> dantti: the server part of quassel ;)
<apachelogger> dantti: is it gonna happen though?
<dantti> well it might happen when I port all of it
<apachelogger> maybe I could help push that a bit forward ^^
 * apachelogger tries to sell cmake to zeitgeist
<dantti> apachelogger: and what does a server part of quassel do? cause I don't like quassel gui
<apachelogger> dantti: it acts like an IRC bouncer
<apachelogger> the server holds the IRC connection and the gui/client only connects to the server
 * dantti is still confused :P english please
<apachelogger> well, you have one server and can attach multiple clients to it
<dantti> hmm well but I'd need a fixed ip for that no?
<apachelogger> dyndns would do
<apachelogger> dantti: you could also write another client gui I suppose
<dantti> well I'm about to go live abroad so I guess I won't worry for that for now :P
<dantti> apachelogger: nah, I'm happy with kvirc :P
<apachelogger> kvirc
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger faints
<dantti> hehe
<yofel> Riddell: do you know where kubuntu_77_ksambashare.diff came from?
<dantti> apachelogger: well dunno I guess I can better read the text here, I get lost in konversation and quassel...
<apachelogger> well, as said, one could write another client UI
 * apachelogger also finds quassel's default setup a bit heavy
<ScottK> yofel: I suspect rbelem is to blame.
<apachelogger> bzr will know
<yofel> and I need some help, kdelibs fails to build :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/539567/
<dantti> apachelogger: well that said, I guess I'll worry about other stuff :P I'll try to commit the cmake stuff to a git branch so you can take a look
<yofel> the 4.5.85 upstream tar builds fine unpatched, but the package fails (I removed patches kubuntu 78 and 80 since they were applied upstream)
<apachelogger> dantti: ok, cool
<dantti> apachelogger: let me do that right now otherwise I'll forget again :P
<rbelem> :-)
 * rbelem wants his patch upstream :'(
<yofel> rbelem: that patch is supposed to be there?
<rbelem> yofel, it is not in series, but i think that if upstream take so long to accept we will put there
<yofel> ok
<yofel> why do we build without FAM / gamin btw.?
<dantti> apachelogger: done, take a look it builds large part of the code but the ifndefs are not all covered and the hardest part is to build the backends (ximion sent me a .cmake that would do that I can send you that too) http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commits/cmake
 * dantti is out for food
<ximion> apachelogger: Not necessarily the best piece of cmake-code, but it works perfectly well ^^
<ximion> apachelogger: Btw: Do I have to write a request for sync of PackageKit into Natty from Debian Experimental?
<apachelogger> that depends on whether we have a ubuntuN version suffix
<apachelogger> because then it will probably need a merge to maintain the delta
<dantti> ximion: btw you could package libdebconf-kde which is in extragear at GIT :D
<dantti> ximion: and I added the cmd line option so you can pass the socket path to the cmd line too
<dantti> tool
<ximion> dantti: sure
<dantti> I'm waiting for admins to create a repo for apper now
<ximion> apachelogger: I already did all the merging stuff in Debian. The package should work out-of-the-box.
<ximion> apachelogger: The only Ubuntu-specific thing is the vendor patch, I prepared on for Ubuntu here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~packagekit/packagekit/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/vendor.patch
<ximion> PackageKit does not show up on merges.ubuntu.com, that's why I ask.
<apachelogger> hm
<ximion> (Cause sharing code between Natty and unstable is easier if both packages have the same basis :P Also, the Debian-version is newer)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I think we are merging from unstable this cycle around
<apachelogger> new packagekit is in experimental, is it not?
<ximion> dantti: You need to provide a tarball of debconf-kde for me to package it...
<ximion> apachelogger: Yes, it is in experimental
<apachelogger> that is probably why it does not show up
<ximion> the APTcc code requires at leas GLib 2.26, sid has 2.24, exp has 2.27, so it is in experimental at time
 * yofel thinks he found the failing patch..
<ximion> apachelogger: there's also a newer version of it in unstable
<apachelogger> ximion: I'll take a look at over the weekend (hopefully)
<ximion> apachelogger: See http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=packagekit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell, ScottK: ^ packagekit needs merging, in case either of you has time
<ximion> ok, thanks! :)
<apachelogger> ximion: thanks for the heads up
<apachelogger> ximion: for debconf you could just use the ubuntu tar https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdebconf-kde
<ximion> apachelogger: Some DD require a debian/watch file, that's why I'm asking for it...
<ximion> I'll take the Ubuntu package as starting point, maybe there are only a few changes needed for Debian.
<apachelogger> well, since there was no proper release yet, you cannot make one ;)
<apachelogger> ximion: possibly you will need to create a get-orig-source target though
<apachelogger> some odd people require them if a watch file is not possible
<apachelogger> apachelogger is one of them I think... ;)
<ximion> maybe dantti plans a release soon... if so, I'll finish the implementation in PackageKit (then PackageKit will support Debconf-KDE, which APT does not - strange world :P)
<apachelogger> ximion: I wouldnt count on it, dantti is release shy ;)
<ximion> apachelogger: Get-orig-source and debian/watch are both really useful, saves a lot of work. (Especially for people not knowing the application, who just want to upload the package with a small fix)
<ximion> :P
<apachelogger> I am harassing him for a printer manager release for weeks ... no movement there ... ;)
<ximion> I'm really buisy with some other stuff here too, so I don't know when I'll finish this package... (There's also some code I want to develop for PK this weekend)
<ximion> but if I'm ready, I think mvo will upload it
<seele> apachelogger: +1 breadcrumbs
<apachelogger> ^^
<ximion> apachelogger: I'll make a get-orig-source rule for the KDE Git
<ximion> (if I found debconf-kde there!)
<apachelogger> not sure if it moved yet
<ximion> apachelogger: It did: git://git.kde.org/libdebconf-kde
<apachelogger> so magic
<ximion> really nice KDE uses Git now :)
<Tm_T> KDE SC doesn't use yet
<ximion> Tm_T: But they will ^^ IMO Git is
<ximion> ...the best DVCS for large projects :P
<yofel> better than bazaar at least *sigh*
<ximion> (But I'm a Git-fan, Mercurial or DARCS people would strongly disagree)
<Tm_T> ximion: will, thus my "yet"
<ximion> yofel: Bzr really needs a git-like cherry-pick feature (The thing I miss the most)
<ximion> Tm_T: Yes, I was wrong there, I first thought a lot more KDE SC projects would use Git now, but the "important" parts still is in SVN
<yofel> it needs some general rework, when I checkout branches I have no idea how long it'll take since the estimate is corrected all the time, and having a bzr process that's using over half a GiB of memory is crazy
<yofel> I only noticed some of the kdesupport stuff moving to git.kde.org, but even there  not everything
<Tm_T> each project do their own move
<bulldog98> yofel: kdelibs have rules finished for git move
<yofel> \o/
<ximion> yofel: Python-tool :P Fortunately I only use Bazaar for the PackageKit packaging, since it is the only VCS Launchpad supports and it's easier to collaborate with Ubuntu there.
<Quintasan> yofel: fooey, we still are unable to do anything :/
<bulldog98> and they have a repro right now, but it wasn’t synced yet (it’s empty until tomorrow)
<yofel> yeah... :'(
<Quintasan> They'd better move this whole code before we get this bug in recipes fixed
<ximion> need to leave now...
<ximion> gn8
<Quintasan> Night ximion
<yofel> gn ximion
<bulldog98> gn ximion
<Quintasan> well, it's time for me too, I need some sleep.
<bulldog98> ng Quintasan
<yofel> Quintasan: wanna look at policykit for lucid btw.?
<yofel> I gave up
<Quintasan> yofel: Ask me tomorrow, I still have at least two tests to prepare for and I'm dead tired now :P
<yofel> Quintasan: sure, sleep well
<Quintasan> See you later, as in 6-7 hours :P
<yofel> heh
 * yofel wants to finish kdelibs first
<yofel> YES, kdelibs built fine finally...
 * bulldog98 hugs yofel
<Tm_T> I possibly have local KDE build done here
<yofel> could anyone explain to me what purpose 23_solid_no_double_build.diff has? That's what made it fail to build
<yofel> patch contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539580/
<Tm_T> there (were?) some stuff built twice in different places
<Tm_T> I guess it's possibly not needed anymore
<yofel> I didn't remove it but disabled it for now
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203430 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (10 files in 4 dirs) Add a GUI for searching
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203432 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Hide the search edit if the view type cannot search
<JontheEchidna> search is complete \o/
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/HtxAH3Pe.html
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203434 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/CategoryViewWidget.cpp If there already is an existing search view, but we are at a higher place in the heirarchy, switch back to the search view when we search again
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-04
<dantti> apachelogger: well printer-manager is a hard thing :P it's too tied to py..
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203438 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (5 files) Make sure any existing extenders go away when the search filtering is changed
<dantti> apachelogger: and libdebconf-kde is read for a release (sine I wrote the doxygen docs)
<yofel> /usr/include stuff goes into kdelibs5-dev right? (the first 3 files http://paste.ubuntu.com/539579/)
<JontheEchidna> yofel: yup
<yofel> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> where did kubotu go
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: Riddell kicked him and apachelogger doesn't want to bring him back
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<yofel> JontheEchidna: can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdelibs/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42708 ?
 * Mamarok grmls at not being able to use her ssh key anymore, and ssh-add not working either since upgrade to 4.6.1 beta
<Mamarok> apparently the ssh-agent is not started, I had the same problem back with 4.5.2
<Mamarok> only the solution I used then (using ssh-keypass) doesn't work now
<Mamarok> ssh-keyaddpass* even
<Mamarok> bedtime, will look closer at that tomorrow, night everyone :)
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: same here :(
<JontheEchidna> yofel: sure. (was blogging until just now)
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: nice to hear I am not alone, I was thinking I was the culprit
<JontheEchidna> yofel: you seem to be missing the 4.80-0ubuntu7 change that I pushed this afternoon. 
<yofel> meh, I almost missed ubuntu6, but didn't check after that
<yofel> I'll update the branch
<JontheEchidna> thanks. Otherwise it looks good
<yofel> JontheEchidna: erm, ubuntu7 isn't in bzr, at least not kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> ah, oops
<JontheEchidna> I thought my change was ubuntu7
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<yofel> heh
<CIA-24> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20101204013246-newtgvrtivn5b2lz * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * New upstream beta release - drop kubuntu_78_solid_trunk.diff and kubuntu_80_find_hupnp.diff, applied upstream - disable 23_solid_no_double_build.diff, causes FTBFS - refresh kdelibs5-dev.install
<yofel> JontheEchidna: do we have meta-kde in bzr somewhere btw.? I can't find it
<JontheEchidna> nope
<yofel> k
<ScottK> yofel: FAM/gamin aren't in Main, IIRC.
<yofel> !info libgamin-dev
<ubottu> libgamin-dev (source: gamin): Development files for the gamin client library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.10-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<yofel> it is, that's why I was wondering..
<ScottK> Maybe we just forgot that one.
<yofel> and we got the first ppa bug about kdevelop not working with 4.6..
<ari-tczew> does anybody use pinentry on kubuntu?
<ari-tczew> I switched from gnome to kde and there is no working pinentry-qt4
<ari-tczew> gpg-agent is not available in this session
<JontheEchidna> worksforme(tm)
<yofel> erm, any reason why kdelibs5 4.5.80 has: kdelibs5-data: Breaks: kdelibs-data (< 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-4)
<yofel> our beta backports broke kde3 stuff
<yofel> can I just backport the natty kdelibs package?
<yofel_> perfect time for connection reset *-.-
<yofel> the 4.5.4 package has only a replaces kdelibs-data and at least doesn't break anything
<ScottK> Replaces is likely more correct
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger:ping
<v> is prolly asleep
 * ScottK looks around for the rest of v's nick
<v> :o
<v> ScottK: I'm down a server
<ScottK> Ah.  So that's where it went.
<stalcup> ScottK: in about a week, i'll be ready to hit backports
<ScottK> Cool.
<stalcup> I am excited
<Kubuntiac> "Bugs in packaging should be reported to kubuntu-ppa on Launchpad. Bugs in the software to KDE."
<Kubuntiac> Can someone point me to a link where I can learn how to tell the difference?
<Kubuntiac> I've stopped reporting *any* bugs because I have no idea which is which... :/
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<markey> apachelogger: with 10.10, how can I set may whole desktop to use Raster?
<markey> my*
<Quintasan> markey: well, apachelogger coded some nice KCM for this and I packaged it
<Quintasan> https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa
<Quintasan> markey: ^
<barraponto> hi folks
<barraponto> there is a bug on kubuntu-firefox-installer, it hangs on qapt batch installer, waiting eternally for authorization ...
<Quintasan> barraponto: it's a known problem with policykit
<markey> Quintasan: thanks :)
<Quintasan> it's binary backwards incompatible or something like this
<Quintasan> barraponto: a fix should be out today or tomorrow
<Quintasan> markey: no problems, be sure to report back if it works :)
<barraponto> Quintasan: thanks
<barraponto> Quintasan: i don't know if it is related to packaging, but i guess it is (maybe from debian folks)
<barraponto> Quintasan: upgrading to 4.6 beta has made konqueror the default browser
<Quintasan> Riddell: ^
<barraponto> Quintasan: i thought kubuntu-firefox-installer would revert that, thus i uninstalled firefox and found the bug.
<markey> apachelogger: are you going to put the "grouping patch" (either kernel or userspace) in Natty?
<Quintasan> barraponto: thanks, I belive we already knew about auth problems with policykit but I'm not sure about the default browser
<markey> apachelogger: the performance improvemnt is incredible
<markey> apachelogger: I very much recommend to check that out (I use the userspace version)
<Quintasan> markey: reallly? how can I check this? I compiled my kernel with this enable and I didnt notice anything :(
<markey> Quintasan: sec please
<barraponto> as soon as i run firefox installer properly i'll give it a check and post back
<markey> Quintasan: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<markey> Quintasan: it even comes with a script now, that does it automatically on Ubuntu
<markey> you will never want to go back :)
<markey> web sites load twice as fast, etc
<Quintasan> markey: oh, an alternative? I applied that 200 magic lines patch to vanilla kernel and compiled it, I didnt notice anything :/
<markey> Quintasan: try the userspace version
<markey> Torvalds said, it works better
<markey> and I can confirm that it works great
<markey> (dunno if it would conflict with your kernel patch...)
<markey> (I use a Vanilla 10.10 Kubuntu kernel)
<Quintasan> markey: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/script-to-automatically-apply-200-lines.html <- this?
<markey> yes
<markey> I did it manually
<markey> but I guess the script will work fine
<Quintasan> markey: any test-cases? :P
<markey> yeah, many people have benchmarked it
<markey> but not me
<markey> check Phoronix or so
<markey> my test case is Chromium
<markey> it works much faster now :)
<markey> even with make -j15 compile (icecream cluster)
<markey> Quintasan: uhm, I added your PPA, but still can't find the KCM
<markey> hmm
<Quintasan> markey: you are not running natty I presume
<markey> nope
<markey> maverick
<Quintasan> hrng
<Quintasan> wait, let me copy it to maverick
<markey> thx
<tim> hi, yesterday the kubuntu-ppa/beta was updated to 4.6 beta1. however the version of kdevelop that is provided in the ppa does not start any more.
<tim> because of some kate-related changes, a kdevelop-4.2 snapshot would be required.
<Quintasan> markey: https://launchpad.net/~quintasan/+archive/ppa/+files/kcm-qt-graphicssystem_1.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Quintasan> try this
<barraponto> tim: same here
<tim> barraponto, i guess so ... do you know if there is any plan to package a 4.2 snapshot?
<markey> Quintasan: thanks a lot :)
<Quintasan> markey: blame apachelogger if it doesn't work :P
<barraponto> tim: i tried to compile kdev 4.2 yesterday, but it would require a kdevplatform that is still under development
<barraponto> tim: so i'm back to vim for now.
<markey> ok, rebooting box, brb
<markey> Quintasan: ah, no workie. KCM needs KDE 4.6
<markey> Quintasan: any idea how to do it manually?
<markey> I guess it just sets some config option?
<markey> found it
<Quintasan> markey: whole system? I know about --graphicssystem raster as a parameter to app
<markey> export QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster
<markey> in ~/.kde4/env
<markey> trying that now
<Quintasan> Found that now :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, I packaged oxygen-gtk but I'm not sure why it doesn't work :/
<markey> Quintasan: gaah. where does that env file belong, in Kubuntu?
<markey> there is a whole folder, .kde/env/
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539688
<Quintasan> I think you want to put it in qt-graphicssystem.sh :P
<markey> hmm
<markey> makes sense
<markey> this was different in earlier releases, I think
<markey> there was only one file
<markey> ok reboot
<markey> brb
<tim> another kde 4.6 beta 1 issue: kmail has a problem signing mails. it tells me "Signing failed: Bad passphrase"
<tim> kleopatra reports that it cannot connect with the gpg-agent
<jussi> tim: I think shadeslayer came up with that issue  a bit also
<tim> jussi, ok .. seems the name `beta' is justified :)
<markey> re
<markey> Quintasan: seems to work nicely :)
<markey> as far as I can tell
<markey> it can be hard to tell the difference
<markey> cause it's not *that* much faster than my OpenGL driver
<bulldog98> Riddell: new kdepim release 4.4.8
<mfraz74> i've just upgraded to kde 4.6 beta 1 and now I can't log in
<mfraz74> if I use the failsafe login and try start x, I get X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<bulldog98> mfraz74: what version of -0ubuntux do you have
<mfraz74> bulldog98: which package is that?
<bulldog98> mfraz74: apt-cache show kdelibs5 -> have you ...-0ubuntu4 ?
<bulldog98> s/-0ubuntu4/-0ubuntu5 is the current version/
<mfraz74> 4:4.5.80a
<mfraz74> 4:4.5.80a-0ubuntu6
<bulldog98> mh
 * bulldog98 has -0ubuntu5 atm
<bulldog98> mfraz74: maybe it isn’t completly in archive yet and you have to wait for the next sync
<mfraz74> bulldog98: ok is there any way of starting a wireless connection from the command line?
<bulldog98> mfraz74: http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<mfraz74> that doesn't seem to work
<mfraz74> suppose i'll have to connect wired when the package has been updated
<Quintasan> well, it's not like we haven't been warning people that updating might eat their X servers
<yofel>  re
<bulldog98> hi yofel
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: oh, oxygen-gtk is sitting in new queue
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: change this in TODO then :P
<Riddell> mm, so 4.6 beta 2, koffice rc, kdepim 4.4.8 and kdepim 4.6 beta 1 to do
<Riddell> easy peasy
<Riddell> oh and kdevelop too
 * Riddell on to kdepim 4.6 beta 1
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan goes to KDE beta 2 then
 * bulldog98 goes to kdepim beta 2
 * yofel has kdegraphics almost built
<Riddell> bulldog98: hang on
<Riddell> bulldog98: I've still got to get the 4.6 beta 1 packaging right for kdepim
<Riddell> I keep finding file overwrite errors that need fixing
<bulldog98> Riddell: I need to do the deps first
<Riddell> deps are good
<Riddell> bulldog98: including a review of this :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libassuan2
<yofel> Riddell: btw, the kde4libs 4.5.80 adds a " kdelibs5-data: Breaks: kdelibs-data (< 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-4)" which breaks kde3 stuff with the beta backports in maverick (comes from debian I think). Any recommendation how to solve that? 4.5.4 only has a replaces
<Riddell> yofel: do you know what files clash?
<yofel> Riddell: its the 'Breaks:' that leads to kdelibs4c2a being removed
<yofel> so you have to remove kde3 apps to install 4.6. currently
<yofel> since maverick has 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu2.10.10.1 which is << 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-4
<Riddell> yofel: ah, so the question is what did debian change in -4
<Riddell> and do we need to merge that
<Riddell> I always hate touching kde3 libs, means going into the murky world of autotools
<yofel> we have -5 in natty, but I'm not sure if I can just backport that
<bulldog98> yofel: changelog for help
<Riddell> probably can, check the changelog
<bulldog98> Riddell: :)
 * yofel goes trying apt-get changelog...
<droidslayer> I made the mistake of touching kde3libs once ... 
<droidslayer> Brrrrr....
<bulldog98> droidslayer: try to forget it
<droidslayer> bulldog98: I still have .
<droidslayer> Nightmares.. 
 * bulldog98 holds droidslayer so he won’t get any Nightmare anymore
<droidslayer> :'(
 * droidslayer feels all better now...
<Quintasan> WTF IS THIS
<Quintasan> why the hell it works so slooooow now
 * Quintasan can't comprehend this madness
<bulldog98> Quintasan: what?
<yofel> hm, merge changelog is rather long, poke debfx
<yofel> kdegraphics built fine at least
<bulldog98> yofel: go on to kdebase-runtime ^^
<yofel> let me finish commit stuff first :P
<Quintasan> bulldog98, yofel: I want to do runtime
<Quintasan> I already grabbed the source
<yofel> Quintasan: sure, I didn't start yet
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ok I’m doing pimlibs ftw
<bulldog98> Quintasan: add yourself to packaging
<Quintasan> bulldog98: can you do that for me? my PC started working insanely slow and I can't launch any other app than I have running now :/
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ok I’ll add you to that
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdegraphics/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42734
 * yofel -> lunch
<Riddell> yofel: groovy
<Riddell> but first, kdepim just installed
<Riddell> do I run it?
<Riddell> or will it blow up my computer?
 * Riddell  runs it
<droidslayer> Kaboooommmmm
<Riddell> hmm, well kontact runs, can't read or write anything to address book
<Riddell> can't read or write to calendar
<Riddell> can't make a todo item
<Riddell> mm, this belongs in experimental I think 
<Riddell> can't read or write to calendarkontact(9420)/kdecore (KLibrary) KPluginLoader::load: The plugin "akonadi_serializer_kcalcore" doesn't contain a kde_plugin_verification_data structure
<Riddell> wonder if that has anything to do with it
 * Quintasan got a nice Cruzer pendrive with fingerprint reader, too bad this crap wont work under Linux
<bulldog98> Riddell: anyway put it to experimental and we’ll package beta 2 to test if the errors are gone
<Riddell> bulldog98: good plan
<bulldog98> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> ooh kmail-mobile is shiny
<Riddell> bulldog98: packaging pushed to bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu-4.6/
<bulldog98> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> and uploaded for natty to kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<hunger> Riddell: Yes, kmal-mobile is nice... Qt Quick rocks:-)
<Riddell> I'm going to make kubuntu-ppa/experimental depend on kubuntu-ppa/beta so we can upload kdepim for maverick
<Riddell> yofel: kdegraphics merged
<yofel> \o/
<bulldog98> Riddell: is a team meeting planed?
<Riddell> bulldog98: not currently, we just have them when someone wants one enough to organise one
<Riddell> bulldog98: so if you want one set up a doodle poll and ask people to signal when they're available
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’d like to wait at least until kdepim beta 2 is out so we can test that before
<Riddell> bulldog98: you want beta 2 out before we have a meeting?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<bulldog98> Riddell: kdebeta
<bulldog98> and next week isn‘t good either because we go to an excursion with school so I’ll be back on 13.12.
<bulldog98> Riddell: usr/include/gpgme++/configuration.h into libgpgme++2 or an -dev package?
<bulldog98> kdepimlibs5-dev is the right package
<Riddell> bulldog98: you're packaging gpgme++?
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdegames/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42735 and https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdemultimedia/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42736
<bulldog98> Riddell: it’s in kdepimlibs
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh I see, so it is
<Riddell> bulldog98: into kdepimlibs5-dev then
<bulldog98> Riddell: that’s what I said
<bulldog98> :)
<bulldog98> [15:32:02] <bulldog98> kdepimlibs5-dev is the right package
 * bulldog98 finished kdepimlibs
 * Riddell high fives bulldog98 
 * bulldog98 needs to upload that stuff
<yofel> games and multimedia uploaded
 * yofel needs to buy some things, bbl
 * Riddell high fives yofel 
<Mamarok> hi again
<Mamarok> is there any news about the ssh problem?
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepimlibs/4.5.85/+merge/42737
<Riddell> Mamarok: ssh problem?
<Mamarok> Riddell: I can't use my ssh key anymore, ssh-agent seems started, ssh-add says no, and ssh-askpass doesn't work
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna has the same problem with 4.6 beta
<bulldog98> Mamarok: I can confirm that
<Riddell> Mamarok: use it for what?
<Mamarok> to make git and svn checkouts
 * Quintasan though he is alone with this bug
<bulldog98> Riddell: singing messages
<Mamarok> git pull asks a password but no way to enter it, seems not recognized
<Quintasan> Mamarok: try this
<Quintasan> Mamarok: ssh-agent
<Quintasan> copy and paste this stuff is spews out to konsole
<Quintasan> and then try ssh-add
<Mamarok> paste where, here?
<Quintasan> nah, in the console
<Mamarok> ah
<Mamarok> yay! it works :) thanks a bunch Quintasan :)
<Riddell> I don't think I even know what ssh-agent is never mind why a kde upgrade should break it
<Quintasan> No problems, I just remembered I had that problem sometime ago
<Quintasan> Riddell: ssh-agent is something that asks for you ssh key password with a nice window
<Quintasan> or gpg key
<Riddell> is it related to pinentry?
<Quintasan> I belive yes
<Quintasan> believe*
<Riddell> which is part of kdepim I think, so that explains why a KDE upgrade would affect it
<Riddell> but I've never quite understood how it worked
<Mamarok> well, the pinentry in KDE doesn't work correctly, one has to install the pinentry-qt4 package
<Mamarok> at least I had to do that for KMyMoney
<Mamarok> I miss the fancy panel, was quite useful on a dual screen setup, but it depends on older packages
<bulldog98> Riddell: seen the merge request?
<Riddell> bulldog98: yes, will get to it shortly
<bulldog98> ok
<bulldog98> Riddell: kdepim failed
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> bulldog98: did you do runtime first?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes kdepim depends on runtime
<Riddell> what's the error?
<bulldog98> Riddell: dependency wait
<Riddell> bulldog98: oh you mean it failed in the PPA?
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> just needed assuan to compile first, retried
<Riddell> bulldog98: any new symbols in kdepimlibs?
<bulldog98> no
<bulldog98> only an update of the library libgpgme++2 from 2.7 to 2.8
<Mamarok> btw, why is the default file manager konqueror instead of Dolphin?
<Riddell> Mamarok: where is that?
<Riddell> bulldog98: kdepimlibs merged
 * bulldog98 hugs Riddell
<Mamarok> Riddell: from the Device Notifier
<Mamarok> since KDE 4.5.3 actually, IIRC
<Riddell> Device Notifier opens with Dolphin here
<Mamarok> hm, no idea why this was changed here
<bulldog98> Mamarok: update-alternatives?
<tsimpson> soo, anyone know what kubotu is doing in #kubuntu-offtopic? doesn't seem to respond to anything, just curious why it's there
<Riddell> bulldog98: that's not done at the debian packaging level, it'll be a setting somewhere in system settings
<Riddell> maybe Mamarok had dolphin uninstalled at some point for some reason
<Riddell> tsimpson: probably hiding after I kicked it out of here :)
 * Riddell would welcome kubotu back as long as it didn't randomly repeat lines from people
<Mamarok> Riddell: not that I can remember, but I changed it back now
<tsimpson> it's a good place to hide
<ScottK> Kubuntiac: If it crashes, that's almost always upstream (KDE).  If it has problems installing, that's almost always packaging.  Feel free to ask here if you need advice on where to report stuff.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I'm quite sure, that in some cases crashes could be caused by patches added in packaging.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Thus the almost
<ari-tczew> (:
<ScottK> Mamarok: You should have already had pinentry-qt4 installed.  It's part of kubuntu-desktop.
<bulldog98> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> yofel: kdemultimedia merged, please pull from ~kubuntu-members as I had an uncommitted change 
<ScottK> ari-tczew: If you're still having pinentry problems, check your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf and make sure is still has "use-agent" in it.  Some versions of seahorse-agent "helpfully" remove the contents of that config file.
<Riddell> "../../../mobile/lib/kdeclarativefullscreenview.h:26:21: fatal error: QGLWidget: No such file or directory"  darn you kdepim
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> austria is a silly place where one cannot obtain microsd's > class 4
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> markey: youd want to ask in #ubuntu-devel or rather ubuntu-deve-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> apachelogger, pong
<markey> apachelogger: about what?
<ari-tczew> ScottK: use-agent exist in this file.
<apachelogger> rbelem: should we package the device adaptation stuff maybe?
<ScottK> OK.  That's not the problem then.
<apachelogger> markey: grouping patch
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think class 4 is not fast enough :-(
<apachelogger> rbelem: you see me do it....
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think we should
<apachelogger> minionDispatch->requestMinion(Packaging);
<rbelem> apachelogger, can we have multiple sources for one package?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we can ditch all the gits into one source package
<apachelogger> then build one or multiple binary packages from that
<apachelogger> or we can have multiple source packages for each git repo and then have individual binary packages from that
<apachelogger> I suppose you mean having one binary?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<markey> apachelogger: erm. you will not find me visiting some Ubuntu channel
<markey> I couldn't care much less about that
<markey> apachelogger: *hug*
<markey> gotta run
<markey> bbl
<ari-tczew> ScottK: anyway, thanks for try to help. (:
<apachelogger> rbelem: how do I start it then?
<rbelem> apachelogger, let's have one source pkg for each git
<apachelogger> rbelem: but then we need multiple binary packages too
 * apachelogger thinks that having one source is also more maintainable
<rbelem> me too
<apachelogger> rbelem: so, how do I start from the microsd?
<rbelem> apachelogger, there are some git repos that needs to be in separated repos
<apachelogger> or rather, how does the guide continue ;)
<rbelem> the lib*
<rbelem> apachelogger, partitioning it
<apachelogger> already done that
<apachelogger> made a fat16, swap and ext3
<rbelem> apachelogger, 3 partitions?
<apachelogger> scat the image onto the ext3
<rbelem> apachelogger, which order?
<apachelogger> synced, fsck'd, copied the files you listed in the braindump
<apachelogger> rbelem: in that order
<apachelogger> rbelem: does the order matter?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> silly crap
<apachelogger> rbelem: what is the order then?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: did you get in touch with clementine devs?
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: not yet
<rbelem> apachelogger, because kernel looks for root on mmcblkp1
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: they not gonna to migrate to phonon
<rbelem> apachelogger, ext3, swap, vfat
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: why
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: because clementine is created to work with gstreamer
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> that is not a reason
<rbelem> apachelogger, the kernel cmd line is set in its .config :-(
 * apachelogger reformats
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> rbelem: so, once I have all the stuff done from the current list... how do I proceed?
<rbelem> apachelogger, mount loop the meego image and copy its vmlinuz and /lib/modules/
<rbelem> to ubuntu partition
<apachelogger> rbelem: and then?
<rbelem> apachelogger, you can boot
<Riddell> apachelogger: we want these patches in phonon?  http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/171b1c677852083a8ca803671145afbc2f51f272 http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/211f1d0269de59238754df6ab147f2fdea63fba2 and http://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon/commit/56f731f9fd763fb8b371abab210fbe01b8cdcd21 ?
<rbelem> apachelogger, did make the other steps in the wiki?
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, not yet, work in progress, but generally yes ;)
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, mine microsd class 10 is on the way to my city. it is already in brazil \o/
<rbelem> apachelogger, i bought it 10th november
<apachelogger> that takes all sorts of ages
<rbelem> apachelogger, i bought mine on ebay from one guy in hong kong
<apachelogger> a microsd travels far before it can run the kubuntu :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: what exactly do I copy from meego?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> probably more too come though
<apachelogger> the codec installer needs some love
<rbelem> i'm getting overwrite error on package libqtsolutions-soap-2.7-1 and hupnp
<rbelem> apachelogger, the kernel and its modules
<apachelogger> rbelem: where to find them?
<rbelem> apachelogger, /boot and /lib/modules
<apachelogger> welll
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> in what image :P
<apachelogger> the actual meego img contains isolinux and 2 other images and at least one of them also contains another image
<apachelogger> it is an image madness
<rbelem> apachelogger, let me check
<apachelogger> rbelem: nvm
<apachelogger> meego im -> livecd img -> ext3fs img
<rbelem> apachelogger, the vmlinuz is meego-handset-armv7l-n900-final-mod-1.1.0.0.20101101.3-vmlinuz-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> wha?
<bulldog98> when do the neon builds run?
<apachelogger> rbelem: I think we are talking about different images here
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> rbelem: indeed I was just looking at the netbook image
<rbelem> apachelogger, and inside meego-handset-armv7l-n900-final-mod-1.1.0.0.20101101.3-mmcblk0p.raw.bz2 the dir /lib/modules/2.6.35.3-10.3-n900 
<rbelem> apachelogger, oh! you need the handset image
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> wrong directory
 * apachelogger notes that his konsole has no context menu and fears that 4.5.4 or whatever he upgraded to is at fault
<apachelogger> yes 4.5.4
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you have global menu?
<apachelogger> rbelem: how do I get into the raw img?
<apachelogger> bulldog98: no
<bulldog98> hm
<bulldog98> apachelogger: have you did ctrl+m?
<apachelogger> ctrl m is for menu
<apachelogger> I mean contextmenu
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm bunziping it 
<apachelogger> rbelem: that leaves a raw file behind, does it not?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> and then?
<rbelem> apachelogger, mine still bunzipping :-(
<apachelogger> oh :)
 * apachelogger notes to get rbelem a faster machine ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, lets try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711773
<rbelem> apachelogger, last time i zcat the image on another micro sd to copy the contents
<apachelogger> sudo mount -o loop,offset=512 -t auto meego-handset-armv7l-n900-1.1-mmcblk0p.raw /mnt/
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<rbelem> it worked here
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> lets see
<apachelogger> rbelem: at uboot I do run mmcboot?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<droidslayer> apachelogger: can the n900 display live wallpapers??
<apachelogger> wrong image format for bootm command
<droidslayer> There's another app idea...
<apachelogger> error: can't get kernel image!
<apachelogger> rbelem: ^
<apachelogger> droidslayer: I think I saw that crap in the archives
<droidslayer> Hahaha
<apachelogger> also there is better use of ones batter
<apachelogger> y
<apachelogger> ...
<droidslayer> apachelogger: hmm...
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... probably needs the kernel img in /boot
<rbelem> apachelogger, i do not recall right now how do i get config-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900  System.map-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900  uImage  vmlinuz-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900
<rbelem> these files
<apachelogger> raw's boot I suppose
<rbelem> nope :-(
<rbelem> it is empty
<apachelogger> not here
<rbelem> apachelogger, i found
<apachelogger> still no dice
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uImage is not there
<rbelem> apachelogger, sudo mount -o loop,offset=1792016384 -t auto meego-handset-armv7l-n900-final-mod-1.1.0.0.20101101.3-mmcblk0p.raw /mnt/
<Riddell> bulldog98: kdepim uploaded to kubuntu-ppa/experimental for maverick
<rbelem> apachelogger, you need a vfat FAT32 partition 
<bulldog98> Riddell: cool
<rbelem> apachelogger, partition type c
<bulldog98> Riddell: btw why isn’t kdepim~ppa2 finished with building?
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you get it working?
<apachelogger> rbelem: partition type c?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> no clue what that means
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> yorur offsets seem different for the raw image
<rbelem> apachelogger, in fdisk
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> bulldog98: because it takes time to compile
<apachelogger> I got the system on 512
<apachelogger> the second one seems to be swap
<rbelem> apachelogger, get the offset for the 3rd partition
<apachelogger> I only have two?
<bulldog98> Riddell: I thought launchpad would compile faster than me, but it doesn’t
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539764/
<rbelem> apachelogger, sudo fdisk -u -l meego-handset-armv7l-n900-final-mod-1.1.0.0.20101101.3-mmcblk0p.raw  only returns two partitions?
<Riddell> bulldog98: there's no magic in launchpad hardware, just machines same as you and I have
<rbelem> apachelogger, mine returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/539765/
<bulldog98> Riddell: thought they had some 16 cores for compiling one package
<apachelogger> rbelem: what to do, oh what to do...
<apachelogger> oh, idea
 * apachelogger dd's the disk onto another card to see
<rbelem> apachelogger, oki
<Riddell> bulldog98: I haven't heard of that, although the new server they just donated to KDE does have an impressive 8 cores
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm looking where i downloaded the image
<bulldog98> Riddell: some of your builds failed
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll fix that
<Riddell> bulldog98: libassuan2 just needs retried once libgpg-error is published
<bulldog98> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> then kdepim once that and kdepim-runtime are in
<rbelem> apachelogger, still dd'ing?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> just finished
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there are really only 2 images
<apachelogger> one ext and one swap
<rbelem> damn!
<apachelogger> so  on the ext one there is
<apachelogger> config-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900  System.map-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900  vmlinuz-2.6.35.3-10.3-n900
<apachelogger> and I copied those to the ubuntu partition but uboot still refuses to find anything
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you copy to /boot?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> bulldog98: last time I checked they were building with parallel=2, so I think the virtual builders only get 1 cpu
<apachelogger> rbelem: can you run a ls -la on your boot
<rbelem> apachelogger, copy to the vfat
<rbelem> partition
<apachelogger> rbelem: the folder or only the files?
<bulldog98> yofel: wow they should defently speed up that with paralle=16 or more
<yofel> bulldog98: I think they'll rather run 16 builders on that...
<yofel> although that would probably fail on I/O
<apachelogger> sdfjklsafl
<apachelogger> baaah
<apachelogger> rbelem: copied the content to fat, still not working
<bulldog98> yofel: they need one build process per builder -> speed up
<yofel> bulldog98: well, instead of building one package with 16 cores it makes more sense to build 16 packages at once, especially since dh_ stuff and xz aren't threaded
<apachelogger> meh
 * yofel doesn't know how much hardware the build farm actually has...
<bulldog98> yofel: then make them use threads
<bulldog98> :P
<yofel> bulldog98: if you cut the builders count in half and make every one use 2 cores I doubt that would speed things up :P
 * yofel doesn't want to go back to a queue length of a few days :(
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think it is doing something
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> kubuntu!
<apachelogger> hahahahaghhahahahah
<apachelogger> omg
<droidslayer> :o
<droidslayer> No
<droidslayer> ZOMG
<apachelogger> now if only I knew the login ^^
<yofel> bulldog98: besides, the builders can't possibly be as fast as I am, dual core i7 with tmpfs chroot :P
<droidslayer> Lol
<droidslayer> apachelogger: fail....
<yofel> lol
<droidslayer> Well
<droidslayer> Try Ubuntu
<bulldog98> yofel: do you want to donate Hardware?
<droidslayer> That's the default iirc
<droidslayer> bulldog98: I sent them 256 megs of RAM...
<yofel> bulldog98: this is my notebook, not shareable, I'll think about my desktop though maybe...
<apachelogger> droidslayer: didnt work
<droidslayer> They should use icecc
<apachelogger> actually boots pretty fast
<droidslayer> apachelogger: ubuntu as login and password??
<apachelogger> yes
<droidslayer> *shrug*
<droidslayer> Try root and Ubuntu
<jussi> apachelogger: try ubuntu and no pass
<apachelogger> not working
<jussi> oem/oem ?
<droidslayer> Try rbelem as login and pass :P
<apachelogger> neither
 * apachelogger tries to get to a tty
<droidslayer> How would that help....
<apachelogger> also wants a login
<apachelogger> -.-
<jussi> apachelogger: boot in single user mode? :D
<apachelogger> dude
<bulldog98> apachelogger: meego and meego?
<apachelogger> it is not like I have much control here
<droidslayer> Kubuntu being evil :P
<droidslayer> bulldog98: its kubuntu!!!!
 * apachelogger gunzips the image and looks at its passwd file
<bulldog98> droidslayer: ok
 * apachelogger thought mobile was using nodm?
<droidslayer> apachelogger: haven't made the switch till now I suppose
<rbelem> apachelogger, 
<rbelem> internet connection at work stopped working :-)
<apachelogger> rbelem: what is the user name for the image
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> new meego uses different boot magic
<apachelogger> without uimage
<apachelogger> one uses the flasher to boot the vmlinuz
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... you have to chroot and add a user :-D
<apachelogger> eeeeek
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you manage to boot kubuntu-mobile?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> geh, kdenetwork breaks on cmake :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/539768/
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> http://identi.ca/notice/59767534
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you copy the kernel files to the vfat partition?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> rbelem: why?
<rbelem> hum?
<apachelogger> I did
<apachelogger> however I do not see how this is relevant
<apachelogger> in fact I believe the vfat partition is pointless with the flasher approach
<apachelogger> see  http://meego.com/devices/handset/installing-meego-nokia-n900 for revised boot approach
<rbelem> apachelogger, oh! you used the flasher command
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> stupid uboot can go play golf with itself
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will take a look at the new image to figure out what it make different 
 * bulldog98 finished kdepim-runtime
<rbelem> 50min to finish the download :-(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://identi.ca/notice/59767534
<droidslayer> Quintasan: oi... can a milestone be rooted and a custom Rom loaded??
<Quintasan> rooted? sure
<Quintasan> but no custom roms
<Quintasan> the bootloader is signed
<rbelem> droidslayer, yup
<ScottK> Do we have pim 4.4.8 packaged yet?
<rbelem> droidslayer, and with custom rom
<droidslayer> Heh...:P
<ScottK> (sorry for the distracting on topic question)
<rbelem> i running a custom rom on mine
<droidslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not loading
<Nightrose> :(
<droidslayer> rbelem: how many phones do you have :P
<Riddell> ScottK: no I don't think anyone is working on 4.4.8 yet
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://identi.ca/attachment/35314456
<Kubuntiac> ScottK: Thanks. Thats an easy rule of thumb, and thus practical.
<rbelem> droidslayer, one n900 and one milestone :-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea that's what's not loading
<droidslayer> :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: works here
<apachelogger> your intarwebs is broken
<Kubuntiac> ^^^^^ Would be awesome to add something like this to the release statement, as it's currently somewhat mystifying (and I've been using Kubuntu since Dapper...)
<Nightrose> seems so
<Riddell> ScottK: it needs done for kubuntu-ppa (updates), kubuntu-ppa/beta and natty
<ScottK> Riddell: Lucid and Maverick in -updates
<Riddell> ScottK: we haven't done 4.4.6/7 for lucid in kubuntu-ppa (updates) but there's no reason why not
<droidslayer> apachelogger: nice!!!
<ScottK> Debian KDE people just pushed a bunch of 4.4 updates for Squeeze.  We ought to grab those and 4.4.8 and then push to -proposed
<droidslayer> Nightrose: loads for me too...
 * ScottK is a bit stuck on some other work for a bit.
<Kubuntiac> Presumably bugs in the Kubuntu feature slides in Ubiquity get reported on the Kubuntu-ppa?
<Kubuntiac> (if it's not too early to post bugs at all...)
<ScottK> Kubuntiac: No, those should be reported against ubiquity in Ubuntu
<Kubuntiac> ok
<ScottK> Maybe if droidslayer would quit messing around and get to work, pim would be updated
<droidslayer> Kubuntiac: er.. why would they be reported against the ops
<droidslayer> Bah
<apachelogger> ...
<droidslayer> Ppa
<apachelogger> ScottK got a point there
<Kubuntiac> droidslayer: Because they're images that only apply to Kubuntu, not Ubuntu
<droidslayer> ScottK: I'm not at home .... and im reading the make manual....
<ScottK> Clearly studying isn't his problem at the moment.
<ScottK> droidslayer: You have a laptop.
<droidslayer> ( didn't bring the laptop with me )
<ScottK> Ah.  Poor minion planning.
<ScottK> Kubuntiac: The live CD installer for Ubuntu and Kubuntu are both built from the ubiquity packages.
<ScottK> packages/package
<Kubuntiac> ScottK: k,
<ScottK> The guidance to report bugs against ~kubuntu-ppa instead of regular Ubuntu bugs is only if it's related to a package from one of our PPAs.
<droidslayer> ScottK: I chose to read make rather than package
<ScottK> There is something there.
<ScottK> That's an investment.  Useful studying
<droidslayer> *nod*
<Kubuntiac> ScottK: ok. Last question: The touch input of a Dell Latitude XT doesn't rotate to match a rotated display (in display manager), would that be reported on... xorg?
<ScottK> Probably.  Not a bad place to start.
<Kubuntiac> k, thanks ScottK
<droidslayer> Also.... I think DarkwingDuck had the same issue at issue
<apachelogger> IIRC xorg is being silly
<apachelogger> or the drivers
<droidslayer> S/issue/uds
<apachelogger> somone from plasma had a similar issue with something
<apachelogger> probably lenovo ideapad
<Kubuntiac> apachelogger: That's the technical term for it, right? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you add an user to the your kubuntu-mobile image?
<apachelogger> fighting with uboot right now
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, try remove the vfat partition
<apachelogger> nah, flasher will do  :P
<rbelem> i'm still downloading the image
 * apachelogger is wondering if one can chroot from i386 to an arm image
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> apparently not
<rbelem> 57min left now
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<apachelogger> what is that then?
<rbelem> apachelogger, install the package qemu-arm-static
<rbelem> apachelogger, then copy /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static to your arm chroot :-)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> magic
 * apachelogger hugs rbelem
<rbelem> :-)
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/4.5.85/+merge/42744
 * rbelem hugs back apachelogger 
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdewebdev/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42743
<apachelogger> booty booty
<apachelogger> rbelem: is it just me or is the touching off?
<droidslayer> apachelogger: send us pictures of plasma mobile...
<apachelogger> yaya
<apachelogger> login
<apachelogger> uhuhuhuh
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you manage to login?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> now it is sitting there
<apachelogger> not sure if it does do anything
<rbelem> apachelogger, to get better speed
<rbelem> you need to use raster
<rbelem> and disable nepomuk and akonadir
<rbelem> i chmod -x them :-D
<apachelogger> how cruel ^^
<apachelogger> rbelem: so
<apachelogger> should anything happen after login
<rbelem> after that i manage to start a little bit faster
<apachelogger> cause I just see the background
<apachelogger> and that is it
<apachelogger> well, the mouse too
<rbelem> apachelogger, it really takes too long finish
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is quite ludicrous
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> now something happened
<apachelogger> it faded to black ^^
<apachelogger> and now plasma-mobile crashed ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, mouse is not working?
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, it is, it is just sort of inverted
<apachelogger> touch in upper section of the screen == movement in lower section
<rbelem> apachelogger, you need to commento one line in the xorg.conf
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> supposedly I had forgotten that then ^^
<rbelem> yup
<Quintasan> rbelem: you have Droid, right?
<Riddell> bulldog98: you should be able to build-dep on kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.5), kde-sc-dev-latest should ensure it gets the right version
<rbelem> apachelogger, i got less crashes after updating the arm image using chroot
<Riddell> bulldog98: merged
<rbelem> Quintasan, nope, a milestone
<Quintasan> Are u sure you are running a custom rom? if you are talking about xda mods then it doesnt count
<Riddell> yofel: merged
<yofel> thanks, uploading
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm running a brazilian rom
<rbelem> Quintasan, but i think that it is a mod too
<rbelem> shadowmodbr.wordpress.com
<Quintasan> it's a mod
<yofel> HUH? why was okteta moved from utils to sdk o.O?
<apachelogger> rbelem: hm, the calibration line in xorg.conf was commented out?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it needs to be commented
<apachelogger> #         Option                "Calibration" "200 3910 3761 180"
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> I think I busted my ext3 ^^
<apachelogger> rbelem: well, that it was ...
 * apachelogger just remembered how fragile ext3 is ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, maybe btrfs can be used
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger zcats again ^^
<rbelem> apachelogger, meego already uses it
<apachelogger> well, it is not so much the fs that scares me, but how to make our ext3 image into brtfs ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where are my new minions?
<apachelogger> got easy packaging jobs
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3
<rbelem> it is easy
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> first ssh
<yofel> Riddell: sdk has a rather long list missing list, all okteta stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/539776/
<Riddell> yofel: that's fine, they're not used anywhere so we don't package tham
<Riddell> them
<yofel> should I add them to not-installed then?
<Riddell> yofel: yes can do
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> kubuntu mobile contains cups
<bulldog98> Riddell: for kdepim should I wait for libassuan2 uploaded to main?
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> and apparmor
<rbelem> :-D
 * apachelogger purges crap
<Riddell> bulldog98: no, you can upload libassuan2 to ninjas
<apachelogger> rbelem: so, what to do about the touch calibration oddness?
<Riddell> bulldog98: you could also review it on revu to help it get into the ubuntu archive :)
<bulldog98> Riddell: hm I’ll do that
<bulldog98> but to review isn’t being MOTU requirered?
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you try left that line uncommented?
<rbelem> apachelogger, maybe that line works with the meego kernel
<Riddell> bulldog98: I don't remember, maybe
<Riddell> bulldog98: you can still review it and put comments elsewhere if not on revu
<bulldog98> Riddell: I’ll do that after I started building kdepim :P
<yofel> Riddell: do you know btw. if there's some known issue with kdenetwork? Cmake errors out here http://paste.ubuntu.com/539768/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> ext3 busted
<apachelogger> meh
<rbelem> apachelogger, fsck.ext -cy fixes the problem?
<rbelem> 3*
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> anyhow
<rbelem> :-o
<apachelogger> zcatting and conversion to brtfs
 * apachelogger writes a script for the install
<rbelem> brb
<bulldog98> Riddell: comment posted :)
<Riddell> yofel: I've not heard of any problems but looks like you've found one
<Riddell> yofel: check trunk for that file to see if there have been any fixes since tagging
<Riddell> ah, JontheEchidna fancy reviewing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libassuan2 ?
<yofel> Riddell: I will, but I've seen that fail recently in neon too, never had time to look at it though
 * yofel refreshes trunk..
<yofel> Riddell: here's sdk for now https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdesdk/4.5.85ubuntu1/+merge/42745
<yofel> Riddell: fixed in trunk 3h ago it seems (svn r1203569)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1203569&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1203569 | Fixed libjingle compilation
<ScottK> yofel: It got moved because it allegedly is a better fit there.
<bulldog98> yofel: than add that commit as an diff
<yofel> will do
<bulldog98> and mark it as tmp
<bulldog98> so we’ll remove it with next upstream release
 * apachelogger dances with bulldog98
 * bulldog98 thinks it’s a honor to dance with apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sure
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac: ping
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: you pinged yesterday?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: do you have the DB for rbot?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> why?
<DarkwingDuck> or, a DB that is usable?
<apachelogger> usable?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm having a hard time setting it up.
<apachelogger> rbot will just create one on first start?
<apachelogger> just install some strange package
<DarkwingDuck> lol some strange?
<apachelogger> strange as in I keep forgetting the name :P
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: why rbot?
<apachelogger> libdb-ruby1.8 I think
<DarkwingDuck> jussi: I'm looking for a bot for another non-linux related thing.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh thanks apachelogger 
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: aha
 * bulldog98 pokes Quintasan
<apachelogger> jussi: because rbot is supreme
<DarkwingDuck> I like rbot
<apachelogger> and ruby is close to perl, so it is the best choice for DarkwingDuck :P
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<DarkwingDuck> I was gong to build one out of irssi scripts but that would cause too much panic
<DarkwingDuck> s/gong/going
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> isnt there plenty of those already?
<droidslayer> DarkwingDuck: iirc 
<droidslayer> There was one...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: packaging looks fine, but I got this failure trying to pbuild: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libgpg-error-dev (>= 1.8) but it is not going to be installed.
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: you are on maverick right
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: natty
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: apt-get update
<JontheEchidna> I have a pbuilder hook that updates before every build
<JontheEchidna> though looking back it did seem to have a bit of trouble with a few indexes. I'll try again
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libgpg-error-dev 1.10 is in natty and kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<Riddell> yofel: are you on the kde-packager mailing list?  if so you can complain about kdenetwork tar being broken there
<yofel> Riddell: no yet, where is it? I looked for it but couldn't find it, and forgot about it :/
<Riddell> yofel: it's top secret
<yofel> heh
<Riddell> yofel: I e-mailed kde-packager
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> Riddell: how does one get onto that list?
<Riddell> yofel: request to kde-sysadmin on bugs.kde.org
<bulldog98> yofel: request for me too please
<Riddell> bulldog98: you'll need to request it yourself
<bulldog98> Riddell: ok
 * yofel hasn't sent a mail to any kde-sysadmin yet...
<Riddell> good, they don't accept e-mail :)
<Riddell> file a bug request
<yofel> ah ^^
<yofel> Riddell: did you look at sdk?
<Riddell> yofel: still on my todo
<Riddell> shortly after kdevelop
<Riddell> which I'm nearly done with
<bulldog98> Riddell: what component to report? maillist?
<Riddell> bulldog98: sysadmin
<bulldog98> Riddell: I hope I reported to right place now (sysadmin -> mailing lists)
<Riddell> that'll do
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203596 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp We wait on the ApplicationBackend specially before reloading the views.
<yofel> hm, krdc vncserver detection seems broken too :/
<yofel> macro_optional_find_package(LibVNCServer) is only executed "if(NOT INSIDE_KDENETWORK)" - later they "add_subdirectory(vnc)" anyway but that has "if(LIBVNCSERVER_FOUND)" at the top, thus the vnc stuff isn't built..
 * yofel looks at trunk again..
<yofel> great, seems to be thanks to svn r1201536, but they forgot about krdc
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1201536&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1201536 | krfb now uses bundled libvncserver so don't look for external one.
<Kubuntiac> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac: You were asking about retation of screen?
<Kubuntiac> Yeah. My screen rotates properly in the display manager, but the touch input doesn't rotate with it
<Kubuntiac> (Dell Latitude XT)
<Kubuntiac> I wasd wondering what package to file this on
<Kubuntiac> So for example, if I use a finger to trace a line up, the cursor moves to the left
<DarkwingDuck> Does it use WACOM?
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac: If it uses wacom there is a driver that will allow you to change rotation of touch input with the ACPI event...
<Kubuntiac> k thx. It actually uses N-trig rather than Wcom
<ScottK> yofel: We'd rather use the system libvncserver for both if it can be arranged.
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac: Ahhhhh
<DarkwingDuck> Look for the ACPI events when you retate
<DarkwingDuck> *rotate
<DarkwingDuck> Then modify the event in /etc/acpi/ to rotate the touch input along with screen rotation
<yofel> ScottK: I'm looking, but it seems they removed the whole cmake libvnc search infrastructure from krfb and just use their own version so it'll require some patching
<yofel> ScottK: reasoning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539807/
<Kubuntiac>  Thx DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntiac: anytime
<Riddell> yofel: kdesdk merged
<yofel> thanks
 * yofel reported a bug for krdc for now
<sourcemaker> are there known problems with opengl and intel?
<sourcemaker> When I enable desktop effects using opengl... the screens rotates 180... and is unusable...
<sourcemaker> the fallback: Xrender works but slow
<sourcemaker> Kubuntu 10.10 KDE 4.6 BETA1
<droidslayer> Martin would be the best person to ask I suppose...
<droidslayer> He did blog about some OpenGL foo on planet kde
<bulldog98> droidslayer: he is also the maintainer of kwin :P
<sourcemaker> ok thanks
<droidslayer> bulldog98: I know :P
<bulldog98> droidslayer: I thought you know it :P
 * bulldog98 finished kdepim
<bulldog98> Riddell: hope you’ll like it
<bulldog98> Quintasan: ping
<apachelogger> droidslayer: where are my minions?
<apachelogger> !!!!
 * apachelogger needs them minions
<droidslayer> Idunno
<droidslayer> Aakshay might come along sometime today
<droidslayer> His router crapped out yesterday...
<apachelogger> stupid router
 * bulldog98 thinks apachelogger should pay for minions to find some
<apachelogger> lets convert kubuntu in a musical and go on tour aroudn the world
<bulldog98> apachelogger: :P
<droidslayer> Dunno about kronos
<apachelogger> I shall play lead
<apachelogger> technology fails us over and over all
<apachelogger> first the routers and then skynet
<apachelogger> ...
<droidslayer> apachelogger: let's call in jono as well
<apachelogger> jono is a robot failing us at some point? :O
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if you want Riddell as an minion you have to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libassuan2 :)
<droidslayer> Lemme message both of them and ask
<apachelogger> your phone does messaging? :O
<apachelogger> mine does not even do calls
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> the monty python beethoven sketch
<apachelogger> way too awesome
<bulldog98> lol
<droidslayer> Lulz...
<droidslayer> My phone does calls,messaging, irc...
<bulldog98> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim/4.5.85/+merge/42752
<yofel> hm, kdenetwork wants kdebase-workspace and libkonq as optional packages..
<ScottK> yofel: I guess that's ~OK then.
<yofel> XMMS too but I think we don't have that anywhere
<yofel> I'll add those, will need an update of the dependency graph though
 * bulldog98 high fives yofel
 * yofel high fives bulldog98
<yofel> now where did Quintasan vanish...
<bulldog98> yofel: yep that’s a problem
<bulldog98> kdepim bases on that
<yofel> I can't continue artwork and network either
 * yofel somehow doesn't want to do binding :S
<bulldog98> is accessiblity done?
<yofel> don't think so
<yofel> ah well, I'll try bindings
<bulldog98> yofel: kdebase-workspace is free again
<yofel> I'll try bindings for now, let's see what happens
 * bulldog98 has started going onto beta 2
<yofel> wait, sdk is done..
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203618 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/muon.desktop Change the Name field in muon.desktop to Muon Package Manager, to differentiate between the Muon Package Manager and the Muon Software Center
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203619 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (CMakeLists.txt muon-installer.desktop) Now that it's finally ready for usage, add a .desktop file to add it to the menu
<apachelogger> connman here, connman there, connman is everywhere
<DarkwingDuck> having fun apachelogger?
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> is something different
<ari-tczew> are you interested in qt webkit ?
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203620 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Comment/whitespace cleanup
<ulysses> my membership in ~kubuntu-members expires on 14th December:(
<ari-tczew> in SQ is lying bug 	681345
 * apachelogger installs connman-gnome and notes that he should port the connman part of n900 meego stuff to nm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 681345 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "qt_webkit_version.pri broken path" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681345
<apachelogger> then again who in their right mind would want to touch nm's private parts
<apachelogger> it is all rather sily
<ulysses> Riddell: what have I to do to renew my Kubuntu membership if it expires?
<ari-tczew> hmmm, how can I receive files on kubuntu via bluetooth?
<ari-tczew> send I can, but kubuntu refuses receive files. 
<yofel> I was never really able to get blueman to do anything with my n900, used blueman in the end
<yofel> s/blueman/bluedevil/
<apachelogger> ulysses: click the renew link in the mail I suppose
<ari-tczew> yofel: so, can't you even send files via BT?
<yofel> I remember that giving some kind of error, but that was quite a while ago
<ari-tczew> :/
<ulysses> apachelogger: thanks
 * apachelogger loves people who say an application is crap because its UI is not of the most usable kind
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: do you reffering to my case?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> a friend who is crying my ears full
<apachelogger> all day long
<apachelogger> he is now also a fan of kwin and kubuntu for its supreme intel workingness
 * apachelogger converts his kubuntu-mobile image to btrfs
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I broke it
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> :D
<DarkwingDuck> ARRG
<DarkwingDuck> Broken again
 * DarkwingDuck kicks badly written perl scripts
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> silly btrfs
<apachelogger> or silly kernel
<apachelogger> something silly in any case
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Oh wow... I need to get an updated passport
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> you bun too ate my meego kernel
<DarkwingDuck> My passport still says "Offical US Government Only" on it :D
<apachelogger> ^^
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... Need a new one.
<apachelogger> mhhh, boot looks much better with kernel ^^
<apachelogger> about 15 seconds to login
<apachelogger> not to shabby a boot time I recon
<DarkwingDuck> 15 eh?
<apachelogger> login then takes 2 minutes
<DarkwingDuck> that's nice.
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: perceived
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: better then the 15 minutes on my moms windows machine
<apachelogger> I think login would be doable in a couple of seconds if plasma wasnt silly
<DarkwingDuck> I have an idea
<DarkwingDuck> let's switch to unity
<apachelogger> takes ages until I have get anything drawn
<apachelogger> so I suppose it eats the cpu big time
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: talking about mobile here
<apachelogger> :)
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhhh
<apachelogger> no unity for mobile
<DarkwingDuck> Unity mobile
<DarkwingDuck> Sounds like a plan
<apachelogger> app start is also a bit slow IMHO
<apachelogger> takes a good second
 * apachelogger blames kwin :P
 * apachelogger really needs to fix keyboard mapping
<yofel> WTH? strigi is funny: on BATTERY: running, on AC: disable to save resources
<apachelogger> that is nepomuk,
<yofel> yeah, but strigi is file indexing, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> hm, ruby qwt.so went missing in bindings...
<apachelogger> about 1:15 to plasma-mobile
<apachelogger> this is horrible
<apachelogger> flipping horrible
<apachelogger> that needs to go way below 20 seconds
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> kbd works
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: it is 19 seconds
<apachelogger> to login
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: nice
<Riddell> ulysses: you'll get an e-mail and you follow the link to renew
<ulysses> Riddell: I thought I have to re-apply for membership
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> kubuntu council is lazy :P
<ulysses> me too
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-05
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> nokia's n900 git repos are out of sync with meego
<apachelogger> wtf
 * apachelogger steals code
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that almost works
<apachelogger> woohooo \o/
 * apachelogger can ssh via usb to kubuntu mobile on n900
 * apachelogger is totally root
<apachelogger> mhh, time to start plasma down to 1:02
<hunger> Damn... one of the recent kde upgrades hosed my addressbook.
<hunger> kaddressbook even crashes whenever it tries to display one of the contacts (which all have random strings for a name now).
<valorie> only problem I've seen from the upgrades - my headphone jack is no longer seen
<valorie> even by pavucontrol
<valorie> :(
<valorie> that said, goodnight
<apachelogger> oh right, armel upgrade to natty is foobar
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I’m trying to fix bug #366535 can you tell me in which package /etc/lsb-release is?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366535 in grub (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu registers itself in /boot/grub/menu.lst as Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366535
<apachelogger> bulldog98: dpkg -S /etc/lsb-release
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok thanks
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> bulldog98: that fix is a bad idea
<bulldog98> apachelogger: do you really think?
<apachelogger> yes
<bulldog98> I wanted to provid an alternative for it
<apachelogger> what you should do is create a script in /etc/grub.d that overrides the name 
<apachelogger> with a relatively high number
<apachelogger> then ship that script in kubuntu-default-settings 
<bulldog98> apachelogger: ok that’s an other posibilty to fix that
 * bulldog98 is going to look into that
<apachelogger> that sort of thing must not have an alternative
<apachelogger> it messes things up
<apachelogger> also the system is Ubuntu by definition
<apachelogger> so lsb is absolutely right there
<yofel> erm, don't we talk about grub1 here? that doesn't use /etc/grub.d afaik
<apachelogger> you just want to manipulate the appearance of the entry in grub
<apachelogger> yofel: there is little value in fixing it for grub1 though
<apachelogger>  phonon : Depends: libphonon4 (>= 4:4.7.0really4.4.3-0ubuntu2~maverick1~ppa2) but 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<apachelogger> goodness
<yofel> probably :/
 * yofel goes back to fixing scribus
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have access to kubuntu-ppa?
<yofel> yes
<apachelogger> yofel: can you fix that phonon issue ;)
<apachelogger> seems the beta ppa does not contain phonon 4.4.3 (supposedly that is in updates for kde 4.5.4 though)
 * yofel goes looking
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> seems that is not even backported?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there it is 
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> yofel: nvm
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> hooray for PPAs without arm
<apachelogger> no hrw to harass around :(
<bulldog98> apachelogger: I think this is’n fixable through both methodes, because the ubuntu is counted as the same as kubuntu. So If you change the OS var it’ll change both
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what os var?
 * apachelogger does not follow
<bulldog98> apachelogger: in the grub scripts there is an var which holds the os
<bulldog98> that var is getten the same way for ubuntu as for kubuntu
<apachelogger> hence I said you should add a new script to override the name
<bulldog98> apachelogger: if I override the name that’ll change the name for ubuntu and for kubuntu
<apachelogger> get the existing list of distros and replace occurances of Ubuntu with Kubuntu
<apachelogger> bulldog98: Kubuntu is Ubuntu!
<apachelogger> the only thing you can do is override it to say Kubuntu if the kubuntu-default-settings package is installed
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes but according to the bug #366535 the person want’s to be able to differ his ubuntu and his kubuntu installation
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 366535 in grub (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu registers itself in /boot/grub/menu.lst as Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/366535
<apachelogger> which is as close to actually *guessing* whether a Kubuntu is installed as you will get
<apachelogger> bulldog98: he cannot
<apachelogger> Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<apachelogger> either it says Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<bulldog98> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> the entry is about the kernel, so quite frankly I am not even sure if branding it to Kubuntu is the right thing to do anyway
<apachelogger> since it *is* the Ubuntu 2.6.10whatever kernel, not Kubuntu
<apachelogger> the problem is that you can have both Kubuntu desktop and Ubuntu desktop isntalled at the same time, and until the user actually logs in, it is not clear whether it is Kubuntu or Ubuntu (Desktop)
<apachelogger> bulldog98: now for the actual reporter the proposed solution would be just as fine
<apachelogger> since he dualboots ubuntu and kubuntu
<apachelogger> i.e. he has to installations
<apachelogger> one containing kubuntu-default-setitngs and one does not
<apachelogger> therefore he would actually get one entry saying Kubuntu and one saying Ubuntu
<bulldog98> apachelogger: If I change the branding at lets say 99_* this won’t change the String, does it?
<bulldog98> apachelogger: no 
<apachelogger> bulldog98: what string?
<bulldog98> Ubuntu -> Kubuntu
<apachelogger> where?
<bulldog98> in the GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> you only want to change the actual result entries
<apachelogger> and only those that belong to your installation
<bulldog98> apachelogger: but how do I ensure that only the Kubuntu entrys get changed?
<apachelogger> checking the grub device or something
<apachelogger> if device contains /var/lib/dpkg/...kubuntu-default-settings.list or something
<apachelogger> bulldog98: cjwatson surely will be able to help you
<bulldog98> apachelogger: where to find him?
<apachelogger> ubuntu-devel
<Mamarok> plasma-desktp was running wild after restart this morning with 4.6-beta 1 on Maverick, erasing the config settings did the trick. But it's weird that plasma-desktop does this at every major KDE release, using over 50% CPU
<mfraz74> Still getting the X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting errors
<mfraz74> did another update this morning and it still isn't working
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> visualparadigm is such a load of rainbows
<mfraz74> can anyone help me?
<eMyller> Mamarok: same did kwin (not at this release)
<mfraz74> is there any way of fixing my access to xserver or do I upgrade to 11.04?
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 685521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685521 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "slow startup with dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685521
<barraponto> why is kopete so buggy on kubuntu?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: +1 for this bug
<apachelogger> barraponto: because kopete needs more developers
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203882 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 3 dirs) Now that we can queue multiple transactions, checking for only the current transaction doesn't make sense.
<barraponto> apachelogger: if only i could write cpp
<apachelogger> barraponto: there are a billion starters guides to c__
<apachelogger> c++
<barraponto> apachelogger: but isn't it a packaging bug?
<barraponto> apachelogger: it works fine on archlinux
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> see
<yofel> you can add gwenview there, both take like 10  seconds to start on my eeePC using 100% CPU
<apachelogger> I have no idea what you are talking about
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/qapt-1.0.60/src/worker/qaptauthorization.h: In function ‘bool QApt::Auth::authorize(const QString&, const QString&)’:
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/qapt-1.0.60/src/worker/qaptauthorization.h:35: error: no matching function for call to ‘PolkitQt1::Authority::checkAuthorizationSync(const QString&, PolkitQt1::SystemBusNameSubject*&, PolkitQt1::Authority::AuthorizationFlag)’
<apachelogger> /usr/include/polkit-qt-1/PolkitQt1/../polkitqt1-authority.h:222: note: candidates are: PolkitQt1::Authority::Result PolkitQt1::Authority::checkAuthorizationSync(const QString&, const PolkitQt1::Subject&, QFlags<PolkitQt1::Authority::AuthorizationFlag>)
<apachelogger> make[2]: *** [src/worker/CMakeFiles/qaptworker.dir/worker.o] Fehler 1
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: qapt's version check for polkit seems bugged?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: which version do you have?
<apachelogger> 0.98.1~git20101107-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<JontheEchidna> hmm, then it should work. (compiled on natty with the same version)
 * apachelogger clears cache and tries again
<apachelogger> nope
<JontheEchidna> :s
<apachelogger> it hates me
<barraponto__> yofel: gwenview is slow here too
<barraponto__> yofel: gwenview 4.6
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> barraponto: you are using 4.6b1 and are wondering why kopete is buggy? :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: my good sir, I would so much like to create a mobile ui for libmuon but your silly deps prevent me from doing it :P
 * apachelogger thinks that maybe he should set up on libqapt nayway
<JontheEchidna> I'd have to make libmuon unstatic anyways
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, why does libqapt not have models?
<apachelogger> ... could one not migrate the model stuff to libqapt?
<JontheEchidna> I don't want to touch l10n with a 10 foot pole, and I'm not sure that one can do models without strings
<JontheEchidna> inside libqapt anyways
<JontheEchidna> because I'd like to keep libqapt Qt-only
<apachelogger> Qt does translations, you know? :P
<JontheEchidna> not in a way that KDE supports, tho
<apachelogger> sure it does
<apachelogger>  you can generate gettext stuff using message.sh just like regular kde foo
<apachelogger> in muon you then just make sure the qapt catalog is loaded in klocale
<JontheEchidna> gettext works on tr() then?
<apachelogger> klocale will then inject itself as qtranslator
<apachelogger> thus klocale is used for tr() calls in Qt libs that are loaded in a kapp
<apachelogger> (Qt strings themselfs get translated in KDE that way)
<JontheEchidna> neat, didn't know that
<apachelogger> downside: that way qapt without kapp does not have translations
<apachelogger> that can also be worked around by equipping it with either a gettext qtranslator or a qt-only simplified version of klocale
 * apachelogger meant to do both at some point but did not get to it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a simple PoC http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/src/gettext-qtranslate/
<apachelogger> IIRC one of the main problems is that native gettext is not as powerful as Qt's system, and klocale is more powerful than it, hence a cut down klocale version for qt would be better than gettext
 * apachelogger reboots into kubuntu mobile
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have a newer libpolkit package somewhere?
<JontheEchidna> libpolkit-qt-1-0:
<JontheEchidna>   Installed: 0.98.1~git20101107-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna>   Candidate: 0.98.1~git20101107-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> this is most silly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I changed     PolkitQt1::SystemBusNameSubject *subject = new PolkitQt1::SystemBusNameSubject(service);
<apachelogger> to     PolkitQt1::Subject *subject = new PolkitQt1::SystemBusNameSubject(service);
<apachelogger> and it builds
<apachelogger> /usr/include/polkit-qt-1/polkitqt1-subject.h:class POLKITQT1_EXPORT SystemBusNameSubject : public Subject
<apachelogger> /usr/include/polkit-qt-1/polkitqt1-authority.h:    Result checkAuthorizationSync(const QString &actionId, const Subject &subject,
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> I can upgrade to 4.6b1 \o/
<apachelogger> yay
<JontheEchidna> oh, I don't think 1.0.60 had the polkit-qt-q ifdef in qaptauthorization
<JontheEchidna> *polkit-qt-1
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539998/ <- in trunk
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> I'm releasing QApt 1.0.80 later today, after I polish up a few things in muon-installer
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> that is bogus
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203891 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Don't remove a transaction from the queue after it is done, but rather introduce a "Done" state. This prevents the action button from re-appearing and also the possibility for an "In Progress" pane in the future.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: downloadmodel foward declares PackageDetails but has a private member QList<PackageDetails>
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you can blame smarter on that class :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: are you going to fix the QApt auth (or policykit) bug ?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: The beta today should fix the issue, yes
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmmm, actually I wanted to ask if you are going to release a fix today
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> great
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Quintasan> let me go learn history now and I'll try this later
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah, the class should probably go in the header
<JontheEchidna> in fact, couldn't it just be a struct?
 * Quintasan needs to return to learning qt magic
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesnt make a difference though IIRC
<apachelogger> since it would not be a pod struct anyway due to qfoo
<JontheEchidna> true. plus you'd always have to ensure that it gets fully initialized if it was a struct, whereas we get the initializer list with a class
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: structs can have initializers too if I am not mistaken
<apachelogger> though I thikn the compiler handles it yet again like class, so...
 * apachelogger kicks qml
<JontheEchidna> well, I'll just move it to the header and leave it at that
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I gather that I need to populate the models myself? ^^
 * apachelogger wonders how to do that in a qml context
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the packageDownloadProgress signal from QApt::Backend should give you all the info you need for that model
<apachelogger> well, I am initializing the model in qml since I have no idea how to do it in cpp and have it available in qml
 * apachelogger looks at kdepim
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203894 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/ (DownloadModel.cpp DownloadModel.h) Move the implementation of PackageDetails to the DownloadModel header
<apachelogger> stupid qml examples only have qml-only models
<neversfelde> I am afraid, I will not be able to finish kdebase-workspace today
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203897 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ (ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp ApplicationDetailsWidget.h) Also handle the new "Done" state in the App Details Widget
<apachelogger> I wonder what show active in kate does
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't seem to do anything when I click it
<apachelogger> seems broken ^^
<JontheEchidna> is that button all by itself with a bunch of space between the other buttons?
<apachelogger> yeah
<JontheEchidna> did the upgrade also make you loose your whitespace highlighting settings?
<JontheEchidna> *lose
<apachelogger> comes from kfiletree it seems
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> what a silly crap
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it focuses the currently open document in the documents list
<JontheEchidna> uhm
<JontheEchidna> isn't it already focused, because it's the currently open document? :s
 * apachelogger notes that he would have to have like 100 docs open to ever need that :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I mean, the tree scrolls to it
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> in case it was not visible
<JontheEchidna> that is really silly
<JontheEchidna> seems like something that could be put into the context menu of the tree
<apachelogger> the icon also is misleading
<JontheEchidna> that icon looks like it should reload a folder
<CIA-24> [muon] aspotashev * 1203899 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationLauncher.cpp fix typo
<apachelogger> brrrr
<apachelogger> qml is a bit scary
<apachelogger> *a bit*
<apachelogger> doing a muon ui would envolve some mind twisting
<apachelogger> maybe a qwidget based mobile ui would be better for now ^^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does 4.6 even have new cool things?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kate has crash recovery
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> my promised vim like behaviour?
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203901 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationBackend.cpp ApplicationBackend.h) Fix a scoping bug that caused only apps from the first transaction to be shown in the launcher
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I think that was the last of the obvious bugs
<JontheEchidna> oh, here's another one
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203903 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Set the progress bar text to "Done" when progress reaches 100%. It wasn't doing this already because before we switched over to the queued transaction system we'd reload when we were done.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, the slow startup w/ the file dialog and dolphin should be fixed in beta2. Don't remember the KDE bug number though
<JontheEchidna> had something to do with plugin loading
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203904 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp SVN_SILENT: Whitespace
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1203906 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/history.h SVN_SILENT: Minor apidox tweak
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> plasma notification area once again fails to do the systray stuff properly
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1203907 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog ChangeLog++
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1203908 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/ChangeLog SVN_SILENT: wording tweak in the ChangeLog
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203912 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ChangeLog ChangeLog++
<CIA-24> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1203913 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Version bump for 1.0.80 release
<CIA-24> [muon] jmthomas * 1203914 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (installer/main.cpp muon/main.cpp updater/main.cpp) A version bump for the impending 1.0.80 release
<apachelogger> should the news claim that a satellite went down.... I did not bump into it... I swear...
<JontheEchidna> were you testing your spaceship again?
<apachelogger> no, I did not do it, really, must have been someone else
<JontheEchidna> libqapt 1.0.80 packages are in my staging PPA for those interested. I'll do an official release once I get back from town
<ScottK> apachelogger: Commented.  Thanks.
<yofel> ScottK: can you request the backport of a package if it depends on a library that doesn't exist in the old release? (e.g. backport that lib too?)
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.  We love backports of new packages because there's zero regression risk.
<yofel> good, since scribus-ng in lucid is ancient
<sourcemaker> I am not sure... but I think that the KDE 4.6 BETA1 contains the wrong KDE-PIM packages... right?
<sourcemaker> when I use kontact =>kaddressbook... all kontact entries are not visible... and there is a bug report in bugs.kde related to the wrong pim version
<claydoh> what do you mean? kdepim still at 4.4.7, 4.6 kdepim packages are iirc on their way
<claydoh> sourcemaker: kdepim development is rather separate from kde sc development
<sourcemaker> claydoh: ok thanks
<claydoh> sourcemaker: you may have to add in certain akonadi resources, I am not a big address book user so i am not posititve
<sourcemaker> claydoh: well... it seems that the akonadi resources from the beta are not working right now... maybe I have to wait for the final release
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/mobile/kubuntu-mobile-lowquality.3gp
<maco> apachelogger: what is .3gp?
<maco> what kind of a file is that??
<apachelogger> some mobile thing
<apachelogger> a video
<maco> oh. sounds like bandwidth is needed then
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: neat!
<JontheEchidna> that is with the kubuntu-mobile image?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> heavily modified though
<apachelogger> and using the meego kernel
<JontheEchidna> I've been having weird icon/pixmap corruptions with desktop effects off since the switch to raster
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/Gvjnt.png
<claydoh> apachelogger: what is that wierd pointy stick thing? :P
<claydoh> in your video
<JontheEchidna> hmm, happens with native too, so it must just be my drivers sucking :(
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: I have seen that once in a while, I attributed it to my really ancient hardware
<claydoh> but I have not noticed it in a while  (old ati)
<JontheEchidna> with mesa 7.8 the Intel situation went from pretty good to pretty craptastic
<claydoh> :(
<JontheEchidna> 7.9 didn't help much
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-28
<agateau> morning!
<agateau> having spent the weekend with the new kmail maintainer, I decided to give it another try (call me crazy or something...). Thus a first question: am I the only one who can't send email?
<agateau> (that's a quite serious problem for a mail client...)
<jussi> agateau: whats your email address? 
<agateau> jussi: I have been using aurelien.gateau@free.fr for my tests, why?
<jussi> agateau: it appears to have sent. did you get it?
<agateau> jussi: yes, got it
<agateau> so it works for you
<jussi> agateau: so it works here
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> jussi: are you running 4.7.2?
<jussi> jussi@squirrel:~$ apt-cache policy kmail
<jussi> kmail:
<jussi>   Installed: 4:4.7.2+git111007-0ubuntu1
<jussi>   Candidate: 4:4.7.2+git111007-0ubuntu1
<agateau> jussi: same here, thanks
<agateau> will ping maintainer then
<jussi> agateau: you sure you have yoursmtp settings correct? 
<agateau> jussi: I checked them twice, and I don't get any error: the message just stay there
<jussi> agateau: and authentication/security is all good?
<agateau> jussi: it is
<jussi> strange. Im using gmail for mine, but still.
<agateau> jussi: it is the same settings which used to work with kmail 1.x
<agateau> my mail host provides multiple smtp configs though, I am going to try a few others
<jussi> agateau: double check the port - when I selected tls here it gave me a strange port
<agateau> jussi: ok, but then it should at least complain that it doesn't work
<jussi> agateau: yes, I agree.
<jussi> agateau: also, while I have you - do you have the same spacing issue as me: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/28/plasma-desktopGm2166.jpg
<jussi> (thats the number of mails for each folder)
<agateau> jussi: what is the issue here?
<jussi> agateau: those numbers are _really_ close to the divider...
<jussi> looks horible
<agateau> jussi: ah right, it's close here as well
<agateau> jussi: but what I do is just get rid of the column by unselecting it from the header context menu
<jussi> agateau: if you speak to the maintainer, please let him know that IMHO that is horrible.
<agateau> jussi: i don't really need it
<agateau> jussi: it's just a little less annoying than not being able to send mail :)
<agateau> i'd rather get rid of the column for good (and keep the info in a tooltip), but people would complain
<jussi> agateau: yes, this is very true - and not being able to send mail *and* have no error message iis even worse
<agateau> jussi: so... in case you hear someone else with the same problem, the answer was: I probably had a wrong password for my smtp server. kmail just did not ask for it again
<agateau> jussi: I restarted akonadi and it prompted me for my password, then send the email
<jussi> agateau: ahh, thought it might be something like that.
<danimo> debfx: ping?
<debfx> danimo: pong
<danimo> debfx: had to close https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTCREATORBUG-6582
<danimo> debfx: for OSes with GCC 4.6, you need Qt 4.8
<danimo> debfx: luckily this won't be a problem for 12.04
<danimo> debfx: and for older versions of Ubuntu (i.e. backports): They use GCC 4.5
<danimo> debfx: so a backport of the 12.04 packages should be fine
<debfx> heh, that information comes a little late
<debfx> danimo: we can't backport it to 11.10 then, right? since 11.10 uses gcc 4.6
<danimo> debfx: too bad then, but 11.04 should be possible
<danimo> debfx: well, it's always possible to try and backport the patch that fixes the problem. I doubt it will apply cleanly against 4.7.4 though
<debfx> not in the official backports since later ubuntu releases need to have at least the same version of the package
<danimo> debfx: is Creator compiled without strict-aliasing as well?
<debfx> danimo: not unless it's enabled in qtcreator's build system
<debfx> nope, you think that's worth a try?
<danimo> debfx: better than giving up
<danimo> debfx: I did install 12.04 in a vm, and I can try and play a bit with it
<debfx> danimo: -fno-strict-aliasing doesn't help
<danimo> debfx: damn
<danimo> debfx: anyway, 4.8.0 is around the corner
<Mamarok> hi everyone :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: when can we expect a newer libsoprano4 in Oneiric? You ship a very old version, there have been a lot of bug fixes since 2.7.0, current is 2.7.3 and it is highly recommended to upgrade the version.
<Mamarok> most Nepomuk related bug reports from Oneiric are related to it BTW, so a backport is needed
<Mamarok> see also http://trueg.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/kde-4-7-3-the-first-nepomuk-stability-release/
<ScottK> Mamarok: I think "You ship a very old version" is a little unfair.  Up until two days before Oneiric was released, it was the version upstream recommended.
<Mamarok> ScottK: OK, but it should really be upgraded, as it fixes most bugs reported in Oneiric
<Mamarok> and it is recommended for the version shipped with KDE 4.7.3 which is in our backports after all
<Mamarok> it is actually that backports I was refering to
<Mamarok> so if we provide backports they should be complete
<ScottK> Generally we just backport KDE SC, but this does seem like a good exception.
<apachelogger_> Mamarok, ScottK: until .3 is in updates I do not see a valid case for putting the new soprano into updates
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Yeah, I'm looking at it for precise now.
<apachelogger_> the new soprano was *only* QA'd against 4.7.3, and considering the history of soprano 'bugfix' updates I'd argue that this is bogusy
<apachelogger_> ScottK: makes sense for precise
<ScottK> Then we can decide about oneiric.
<ScottK> It's actually nepomuk trying to reindex akonadi maildirs on every frickin' resume that's the reason I'm on Thunderbird for mail.
<ScottK> So it'd be nice to get it working better.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: file a bug as long as upstream cares about fixing bugs :)
<ScottK> Right.  I'd like to see if it's fixed already first.
<ScottK> Mamarok: I just uploaded it to precise, so that's the first step ...
<Mamarok> apachelogger_: I was talking about backports, not about updates, sorry id I expressed myself badly
<Mamarok> where KDE 4.7.3 is
<Mamarok> if*
<apachelogger_> Mamarok: PPA you mean?
<Mamarok> apachelogger_: exactly, since it is required for KDE 4.7.3's Nepomuk
<agateau> Riddell: hi, when you have time, can you have a look at my new massif-visualizer upload on revu ( http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9348 )?
<apachelogger_> Mamarok: putting it into the .3 ppa would disturb .3 testing as soprano i not part of the KDE SRU exception
<apachelogger_> soo the way to go would be: get .3 into -updates, then get SRU soprano into -updates
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I think they could be done in separate bugs at the same time.
<Riddell> ooh la la
<apachelogger_> ScottK: aye, but for PPA testing it certainly makes sense to do it without soprano
<apachelogger_> for actual SRU testing we can do both at the same time ... should issues appear that cannot be reproduced without proposed soprano it'd clearly be a problem with the new soprano
<ScottK> Is 4.7.3 all done (lost track)?
<ScottK> Assuming it is, I think it's OK to put soprano in the PPA.
<highvoltage> Darkwing: hey, are you around?
<highvoltage> Darkwing: we just talked to the TB about the Edubuntu LTS status, and since it's dependent on Kubuntu's LTS status we're kind of keen to see what's going to happen with it
<highvoltage> Darkwing: The TB has another meeting in 2 weeks from now, do you think you could put together a wiki page for Kubuntu's LTS proposal?
<ScottK> Kubuntu LTS is in question?
<micahg> ScottK: I think it's more about how it wants to be an LTS vs whether or not it will be
<ScottK> Not sure what that means?  "How?"
<micahg> 3 yr vs 5 yr, what level of support can be expected
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedDerivatives
<ScottK> Since KDE is in Main and there's no ISO respins after the next LTS, the additional support requirements for 3 versus 5 for Kubuntu are nil.
<utusan> I see all these 4.7.3 updates but aren't those a waste if PP is 4.8?
<utusan> And OO is still at 4.7.2 when it should benefit from all these updates
<micahg> is someone working on the qt4-x11 .txt files + multiarch = breakage on precise?
<micahg> ah, I found the bug
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-29
<Quintasan_> * ''ACTION:'' stgraber: invite Kubuntu folks to TB for LTS discussion.
<Quintasan_> hohoho
<bambee> morning
<debfx> we managed to oversize the image by 50 MB without even pulling in firefox, yay
<jussi> are we putting firefox on? o.O
<debfx> I hope so but nothing has been decided
<jussi> meh, put chromium on :P
<nigelb> jussi: ONLY LYNX
<nigelb> :D
<jussi> w3m!
<debfx> using chromium would involve some politics since it's not in main atm
<shadeslayer_> Oh .... ffffuuuuuuu
<skaet> hiya,  just heard that Riddell has been in a car accident and not likely to be on line during alpha1.   Is there someone who can volunteer to help with coordinating getting the kubuntu images out?
<skaet> (and tested)
<skaet> shadeslayer_,  same news?
<shadeslayer_> skaet: yes
<shadeslayer_> skaet: I'm looking at testing alpha 1 for Mac's
<skaet> shadeslayer_,  thanks.    I've heard he's out of hospital at least. 
<shadeslayer_> Did I mention the new QA site looks awesome
<shadeslayer_> skaet: yeah, I'm a bit concerened about the concussion
<shadeslayer_> Hmm ... I'll need a DVD to test this, Only have a CD ATM
<skaet> shadeslayer_, re: site,  yeah stgraber has done some great work (and if you think its nice from the test side,  the admin side is even better compared to what was there before).  :)
<shadeslayer_> :D
<Riddell> hi
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: How are you feeling?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: woozy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: No major complications I hope ...
<skaet> Riddell,  glad to see you online. :D
<davmor2> Riddell: Good to see you can type at least :)
<dpm> hey Riddell, welcome, nice to see you back online :)
<claydoh> Riddell: its good you are OK, but hopefully you recover soon!  concussions are not fun
<skreech_> Riddell: How are you?
<Riddell> woozy
 * rbelem hugs Riddell 
<markey> apachelogger_: huhu. guenter just arrived here for dinner
<markey> Sput: you in town?
<claydoh> Quintasan: where the heck is mah telepathy-kde 0.2????  :D
<davmor2> Riddell: Sue says to hope you feel better soon
<Sput> markey: yeah, I'm in town
<markey> Sput: I'm afraid. very a fred.
<markey> sitting here at dinner with Guenter + Myri
<Sput> yeah, today is inconvenient... need to pack my stuff etc, tomorrow is moving-out day
<Sput> and I also bought some dinner already
<Quintasan> agateu: ohshi-
<Quintasan> claydoh: Will work on it during Saturday
<claydoh> :D I was only kidding, Quintasan I could do it myslef if i wasn't lazy
<Quintasan> claydoh: Nah, I need some work so I don't forget how to do it :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hope you will get better soon
 * Quintasan sends Riddell some flowers
<Quintasan> Or wait
<Quintasan> claydoh: Ask Darkwing, the packaging is in the PPA, what needs to be done is packaging for like three new moules
<Quintasan> modules even
<Quintasan> Should be a piece of cake since the project is rather small right now
<Quintasan> Otherwise I'll get it done Saturday morning
 * Quintasan makes a few todo entries on his Saturday list
<Quintasan> Hmm, almost midnight here, time to go to bed.
<Riddell> thanks Quintasan 
 * valorie sends tea and biscuits to Riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-30
<claydoh_> Quintasan: poke me on saturday if you can, I'd like to see if I can work on telepthy-kde too.  I have to update kmymoney in my ppa anyway so i will be in packaging mode, such as it is :D
 * claydoh_ goes back to sorting and trashing his belongings
 * Daskreech considers making a frenchfluers package for Riddell but I don't know that it would pass motu
<Daskreech> Though I think he did manage to get helloworld in there
<bambee> morning
<skaet> Riddell, apachelogger_, rbelem - is there someone who can help update the Kubuntu portions of the announce today?  (overview of changes in Kubuntu Images for Alpha 1 and any key Kubuntu specific bugs that folks need to be notified about)
<skaet> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview
<agateau> mighty apachelogger_, what do you think of this humble patch for the kubuntu pbuilder hooks? http://pastebin.com/jGHrXgxH
<skaet> apachelogger_, rbelem,  ^,  anyone able to help out here?   Kubuntu images don't seem to be getting tested much either.
<skaet> Riddell, apachelogger_, rbelem - how important is LTSP for you for alpha 1?   We'll be respinning Ubuntu to pick up a fix from stgraber, and I wanted to know if you want the kubuntu alternates respun at the same time.
<debfx> skaet: I don't think it's very important for kubuntu so it's probably better stay with the current images.
<debfx> *to stay
<skaet> thanks debfx,  will stay with the current image then.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-01
<Daskreech> How's Riddell?
<Darkwing> highvoltage: Yes, I had a massive HD fail and lost computing power locally. I will have something done by then.
<Darkwing> Riddell, apachelogger_, ^^^^^^^
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to Darkwing
<valorie> you've had horrid computer luck
<Darkwing> No kidding.
<valorie> Riddell probably won't be online for awhile
<valorie> did you see kub.-devel?
<Darkwing> I have not read. I just got my install back.
<valorie> he was in a serious car accident
<valorie> his dad is flying from Scotland to take him back home
<valorie> :(
<valorie> he's out of the hospital however, so is expected to recover
<valorie> rather shocking
<Darkwing> Holy.....
<valorie> yeah
<highvoltage> Darkwing: great, thanks!
<Darkwing> highvoltage: No prob. Do you know of any templates for this?
<highvoltage> Darkwing: nope, I had to wing it myself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/12.04/LTS-Proposal
<highvoltage> (that's still work in progress)
<Darkwing> highvoltage: okay, you subscribed to the kubuntu-devel ML?
<highvoltage> Darkwing: nope
<Darkwing> highvoltage: what's your email so I can include you in the updates.
<Darkwing> I'll CC you
<highvoltage> Darkwing: jonathan@ubuntu.com
<Darkwing> roger :)
<jussi> agateau: Mr Cake, could you please tell me if zanshin is in a PPA somewhere or where can I get it for oneiric? 
<agateau> jussi: it is in ppa:agateau/ppa
<jussi> agateau: yeah, I found it. although it doesnt seem to support gcal? 
<jussi> mind, I wish I could get kontact to work with gcal...
<nigelb> gcal breaks the spec doesn't it?
<nigelb> (the repetitive meetings thing)
<agateau> jussi: it supports whatever Akonadi supports, iirc
<agateau> jussi: you want to ping ervin about it
<jussi> agateau: have you been able to get kontact to work with gcal? 
<agateau> jussi: I do not use gcal
<jussi> oh :(
 * ryanakca grumbles at the internal server error on wiki.k.o
<bambee> evening
<Riddell> hi
<Darkwing> Riddell: How are you feeling??
<Riddell> woozy
<Riddell> eyes not matching
<Darkwing> :( You back home or, still in the iles?
<Riddell> back in scotland
<Darkwing> damn dude.... anything we can do?
<Riddell> keep making kubuntu rock :)
<Darkwing> We are trying.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-02
<nigelb> g45
<ScottK> g50
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | Merges: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-precise-merges | 4.7.80 / 4.7.4: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<dpm> Quintasan_, you might want to talk to this guy: https://answers.launchpad.net/myunity/+question/180463
<dpm> he wants to do some Polish translations
<Quintasan> dpm: Okay, I will contact him right away
<dpm> awesome, thanks Quintasan
<Riddell> evening
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<Quintasan> How do you feel?
<Riddell> Quintasan: slow but getting it together
 * Quintasan hugs Riddell
<Riddell> not yet two eyes in line though
<Quintasan> Well, take your time to get better
<Riddell> yes I won't be doing much for the next week, at least until the boredom sets in
<Riddell> shame, was hoping to get through the merges and onto the 4.8 beta
<Riddell> and there's that 4.7.4 I don't know what to do with
<Quintasan> I'll start doing some merging tomorrow right after new telepathy
<Quintasan> Since I've got also maliit to finish at some poing
<Quintasan> point*
<Riddell> what is maliit?
<Quintasan> yofel: Did we just reach 13,5GB out of our 10GB space limit? :O
<Quintasan> Riddell: on-screen keyboard, it was a part of MeeGo but they split out
<Quintasan> and now it is Maliit
<Riddell> put it into precise 
<Quintasan> I have to do the packaging first
<Quintasan> I have the framework mostly done but the framework by itself is almost useless
<Quintasan> Argh, I forgot about packaging guidelines from upstream
<Quintasan> Well, I will get frameworks done tomorrow
<Riddell> ah right
<Quintasan> brr
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<yofel> gn
<Quintasan> apachelogger_, rbelem, Riddell: Looks like Maliit will have two different keyboard plugins, one in c++ and one in QML
<allee> Quintasan: is the QML one the keyboard used in plasma active?
<Quintasan> allee: No idea. Maliit was once a part of MeeGo but they split out, now they are working on as many "frontends" as possible
<Quintasan> The one that is used by default is pretty much our choice?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is pyside dead or not?
<Riddell> Quintasan: nokia are dropping maintinance at the end of the year
<Quintasan> Ah.
<Riddell> for the contrary view ask rbelem 
<Quintasan> In favour of PyQt I presume
<Riddell> yes, it's in main
<Quintasan> bloody hell, I was supposed to go to bed
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks, I've got the info I wanted. Good night!
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-03
<nigelb> 33
<nigelb> bah
 * Quintasan hits nigelb with a fish
<Quintasan> yofel: Up for some library review?
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> not really... but post it anyway
<nigelb> Quintasan: hah, you mean troll? :P
<nigelb> "slapps $foo around with a troll"
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I though a fish would make a better "splash" sound
<Quintasan> :P
 * Quintasan throws trolls at nigelb if he wants
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> \o/
 * yofel sends konqi after nigelb
<Quintasan> WHY THE HELL LISTMISSING SHOWS FILES ATER USING WILDCARDS
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Hrm.
<nigelb> wow.
<nigelb> I actually wrote the correct patch at 2 am.
<Quintasan> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~quintasan/+junk/maliit-framework
<yofel> shouldn't usr/lib/pkgconfig/maliit-plugins-quick-0.80.pc go into -dev ?
<yofel> or is there some use for pkgconfig outside compiling?
<yofel> you did so for libmaliit1 though
<yofel> shouldn't maliit-frameworks be called libmaliit-im-common1 ?
<yofel> maliit-framework-sdk has .gitignore and .o files
<yofel> the tests really don't work?
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> Yeah
<Quintasan> I am getting some magical linking issues
<Quintasan> I thought I'd sort it out later
<yofel> k
 * Quintasan has his driving license course today
<yofel> beginner or near the exam?
<Quintasan> half-way there :P
<yofel> :)
<Quintasan> Doing it at a slow pace
<Quintasan> Unlike my peers I am not under delusion of having a car
<Quintasan> They all think they are gonna drive when they pass the exam and so far only one or two of my classmates have their cars
<Quintasan> "Dad, would you lend me your car?" 
<Quintasan> "Hell, no, you can't drive"
<Quintasan> My friends got that when he ask his father for car :O
<yofel> uhm, I know worse cases...
<yofel> like here in germany you have a 2 year period after getting your license where losing it again is really easy
<yofel> so many simply don't drive for 2 years to let that pass and then get into driving again
<yofel> why do I don't feel good thinking of that.........
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> claydoh: ping
<yofel> "KDE 4.8 Beta2 (4.7.90) tarballs uploaded" - wasn't that 4.7.85 in the past o.O?
<Riddell> yofel: close enough
<yofel> well yeah, 4.X.85
<yofel> I sent a mail
<txwikinger> rekonq crashes on me every 5 minutes
<txwikinger> Hi Riddell - are you ok again?
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: got a backtrace?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yes.. submitted as bug into kde tracker
<shadeslayer> bug number?
<txwikinger> Don't remember right now
<txwikinger> Yeah.. seems always the same thing. I have two more traces with the same
<txwikinger> #6  flush (this=0x6ed77b8) at platform/network/qt/QNetworkReplyHandler.cpp:194
<txwikinger> #7  WebCore::QNetworkReplyHandlerCallQueue::flush (this=0x6ed77b8) at platform/network/qt/QNetworkReplyHandler.cpp:187
<shadeslayer> Can't really say with just those 2 lines :D
<txwikinger> Yeah I know
<txwikinger> I am looking for the bug#
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: 288130
<txwikinger> oh this one is actually different
<yofel> kde bug 288130
<ubottu> KDE bug 288130 in general "Crashed when clicking on element on web site that has a link or redirects to a new website" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288130
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: kde bug 288134
<ubottu> KDE bug 288134 in general "Rekonq crashes when browsing on webpage empireavenue com" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288134
<shadeslayer> Not sure but #12 0x00007fd7e3e8ceba in QMetaObject::activate (sender=0x6f1a700, m=<optimized out>, local_signal_index=<optimized out>, argv=0x0) at kernel/qobject.cpp:3278 looks fishy 
<shadeslayer> Will check it out when I'm on kubuntu
<claydoh> Quintasan: pong
<claydoh> Quintasan: sorry I  was up 3 hours ago, but just got back from Doctor, seems I do have a case of food poisoning :(
<claydoh> but that measn I am home all day no matter what :/
<txwikinger> Is there no kmenuedit anymore?
<asac_> hi. how can i test kderuntime networkstatus module without having  full kde installed? (e.g. while running unity)... what i tried is starting kded4 and then use dbus to ask for network state ... but using strace i dont see /usr/lib/kde4/kded_networkstatus.so being loaded at all... am i on wrong track?
<asac_> only thing it stats is [pid 28655] stat64("/usr/share/kde4/services/kded/networkstatus.desktop", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=12498, ...}) = 0
<asac_> butdoesnt open it
<debfx> txwikinger: in precise?
<txwikinger> what in precise debfx
<debfx> txwikinger: no kmenuedit anymore
<txwikinger> No I am talking about oneiric
<debfx> in oneiric it's in kde-workspace-bin
<yofel> hm, I don't have it in precise
<debfx> yeah we need to add it as a dependency somewhere or seed it
<debfx> maybe make plasma-desktop recommend it
<yofel> ah, it was split out o.O
<debfx> yeah, because we didn't have enough binary packages ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-04
<yofel> wth is up with wiki.kubuntu.org giving 500s but not wiki.ubuntu.com o.O?
<Quintasan_> good morning
<Quintasan_> claydoh: What was our per diem at uds again? It seems I deleted the email that you sent me @_@
<claydoh> Quintasan: 27?
<Quintasan> claydoh: Got it, thanks
<BarkingFish> guys :)  Would someone here mind testing something for me please? I have a suspicion that one of our libraries is borked.
<BarkingFish> I'm using audacity, trying to export a .wav file, and libsndfile is coming back with errors, but they're utter gobbledegook.
<BarkingFish> I'll give you an example of one: "Error while writing WAV (Microsoft) file (disk full?). Libsndfile says "æz¯ãb¸\­
<BarkingFish> "
<BarkingFish> Now I'm no cryptographer, but to me, Libsndfile says "I'm screwed, someone fix me"
<BarkingFish> :)
<BarkingFish> Well that's a pain in the behind. Now I really need a dev.  I just tried taking libsndfile off, it appears it's linked to just about everything.  
<BarkingFish> Apper wants to strip out 177 packages if I take it off.
<BarkingFish> It's gonna need fixing since it's actually not working.
<Riddell> evening
<BarkingFish> hi Riddell :)
<BarkingFish> I know i'm probably annoying, but the issue I posted above is something I genuinely don't know where to start with - is it one of our files, KDE's, is it an external prog...? I have genuinely no idea.
<Riddell> dpkg -S libsndfile
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-26
<ScottK> So apparently patching KDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF works, but tossing it into configure does not.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Sounds like featu...fun
<Quintasan> ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell,shadeslayer: http://quintasan.blogspot.com/2012/11/post-uds-r-my-thoughts.html <--- thought before I add planet tags?
<ScottK> Looks good to me.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you get TF running on Linux?
<afiestas> Is there a +Kubuntu repository/ppa that contains #KDE  4.10 Beta 1? Seems the plans are to not ship it in Quantal before RC 1 …
<afiestas> seen in G+
<afiestas> what should I answer?
<afiestas> https://plus.google.com/100202326091940882253/posts
<Darkwing> oh yeah, I am now an owner of a nexus 7. would love to work on / test plasma on the N7.
<Darkwing> quintasan, pingie
<ScottK> afiestas: It depends on how quickly we can get stuff done.  We have all of 4.10 Beta 1 except for kdegames in raring and getting that is the priority at the moment.
<ScottK> afiestas: Getting kamoso fixed to work with the new kdegraphics libs would help.  ;-)
<ScottK> Uploaded kde4libs with KDE4_BUILD_TESTS set OFF via patch.
<xnox> ScottK: calligra needs a rebuild against the new okular abi, but it fails to build from source.
<ScottK> xnox: Once the current kde4libs builds are published it should build.
<xnox> ScottK: awesome, thanks.
<ScottK> We also need a new digikam and fixes for kphotoalbum and kamoso.
 * xnox thought it's instability in the archive, rather an upstream bug.
<ScottK> It's kde4libs was released for the beta by upstream with KDE4_BUILD_TESTS set to on and the test files for Calligra don't build.
<ScottK> We don't actually want it enabled, so I fixed that.
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: :O
<apachelogger> tldr :P
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> digikam was the awful piece of code copy work
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerthumbs
<apachelogger> bug 497841
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497841 in mplayerthumbs (Ubuntu) "[archive removal request] Please remove the old source for mplayerthumbs" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497841
<apachelogger> why was that not reintroduced when kdemm was split? :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, debcommit -R -r is your friend
<apachelogger> (digikam branch had no tags since oneiric)
<apachelogger> testdrive is not working for me \o/
<apachelogger> well, install works, booting does not
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel_: http://community.kde.org/KDE_SC/Binary_Packages#KDE_4.10_Beta_1_.284.9.80.29 should we mention the raring?
<ScottK> Yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: please check again
<ScottK> apachelogger: On the srus?
<apachelogger> wiki
<ScottK> ?
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/KDE_SC/Binary_Packages#KDE_4.10_Beta_1_.284.9.80.29 
<apachelogger> :P
<ScottK> I don't see us there.  Someone should add it.
<apachelogger> I just did
<apachelogger> so now you should check the line and tell me that I did a good job at editing that wiki :P
 * apachelogger also managed to login in less than 5 minutes \\o/
<ScottK> There it is.  Cool.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> dh_install: showfoto missing files (usr/share/icons/hicolor/apps/*/showfoto.*), aborting
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> no goody
<ScottK> Who was working on Digikam for raring?
<ScottK> Was it yofel?
<apachelogger> bug says shadeslayer
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you can look at the precise-proposed debian dir of digikam ... does the showfoto.install also contain that bogus wildcard?
<ScottK> +usr/share/icons/hicolor/apps/*/showfoto.*
<ScottK> launchpadlibrarian.net/121078025/digikam_4%3A2.5.0-1ubuntu2_4%3A2.5.0-1ubuntu2.1.diff.gz
<apachelogger> ScottK: please recject
<apachelogger> that should be */apps/ not /apps/*
<ScottK> Done
<apachelogger> thanks
 * apachelogger wonders how he missed that
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+files/digikam_2.5.0-1ubuntu2.1%2B2.debian.tar.gz is correct
<apachelogger> really weird
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1083060] packages kde-workspace-bin 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 and kde-window-manager-common 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 c... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1083060 (by zigi)
<jussi> morning all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1083060] packages kde-workspace-bin 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 and kde-window-manager-common 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 c... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1083060 (by zigi)
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> lawl
<shadeslayer> jussi: File kgamepropertytest.shell found in Cannot, read, cache, directory, /home/ubottu/ubottu/aptdir/apt-file/raring:, No, such, file, or, directory
<shadeslayer> from ubottu
<shadeslayer> !find kgamepropertytest.shell raring
<ubottu> File kgamepropertytest.shell found in Cannot, read, cache, directory, /home/ubottu/ubottu/aptdir/apt-file/raring:, No, such, file, or, directory
<jussi> tsimpson: ^^
<jussi> all I have to say is...  "I didn't do it"
<shadeslayer> :D
<Tm_T> jussi: awww
<shadeslayer> wasn't there a copyright generator somewhere
<shadeslayer> I don't want to manually write this copyright file
<shadeslayer> this one I think http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=users/modax/copyright-helper.git;a=summary
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082394] krunner freezes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082394 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1083060] packages kde-workspace-bin 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 and kde-window-manager-common 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 c... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1083060 (by zigi)
<claydoh> Quintasan_: sorry it looks like our antispam software  on the forum has gone beserk :(
<claydoh> im gonna have it disabled or something
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082394] krunner freezes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082394 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1045839] plasma init script not run @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1045839 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<Darkwing> morning all
<Riddell> hi Darkwing 
<Darkwing> installing plasma-active on my N7 right now.
<yofel_> kubotu: newversion skanlite 0.9 http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=109803
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1083166
<Quintasan_> Hi
<shadeslayer> ohai Quintasan_
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: y u call me shadeslayer-y-u-break-everything in your blog :(
<Quintasan> because :P
<Darkwing> lol
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: any progress on bsns cards?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: you have a Nexus 7?
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I do not.
<jjesse> i have the 8 gb one
<Darkwing> I get Ubuntu running with the installer but, active breaks it
<Quintasan> I'm a  poor student, mind you Darkwing :P
<Darkwing> lol
<Darkwing> me too, rich father gifted me
<Quintasan> Darkwing: the seed and task is broken atm
<Darkwing> unity is close to unusable
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Digikam?
<jjesse> i haven't tried ubuntu on my nexus7 still enjoy Android :)
<yofel_> I got active installed on my n7, but I didn't manage to figure out how to make it start it instead of unity
<yofel_> instead somehow got plasma-desktop running... more or less
<shadeslayer> ScottK: will have a look at it after I'm done with libkdegames
<shadeslayer> which is ~done
<ScottK> OK.  The digikam is needed for raring-proposed -> raring migrations.
<shadeslayer> the one apachelogger is broken :P
 * shadeslayer rages at his connection
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> ScottK: copyright-helper says highscore/kscoredialog.cpp is GPL-2+
<ScottK> OK.
<Darkwing> yofel_: we'll prolly have to modify the installer to DL a custom image with rootfs+plasma 
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: ogra has offered to build Active images as well
<shadeslayer> just need to ping him once we want them
<Darkwing> my ZaTab crashed out... the N7 should be good...
<yofel_> I'll wait for that until we get plasma3 packaged. For now I put android back on it
<Darkwing> I just reflashed Android lol
 * yofel_ needs to make a pacman style background using a kubuntu logo and an android
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he knows but he's still working on the ubuntu images for now
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> where do I find info on -proposed to -release movements again?
<Darkwing> yofel_: Im working on a two logos... I would love to help
<Darkwing> do we have a ringtail logo yet?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> it was plastered all over @ UDS
<Darkwing> for kubu
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> nope :P
<shadeslayer> http://img.ubunlog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ubuntu-raring-ringtail-logo.png < make the background blue?
<davmor2> Darkwing: Yeah it's a blue version of the orange one :P
<Darkwing> much like the quatzel kubu logo ay the site
<ScottK> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<Darkwing> s/ay/at/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "much like the quatzel kubu logo at the site"
<Riddell> ScottK: ah yes thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Also, I've kept the pad updated with what needs doing to get things to migrate.
<ScottK> Calligra just finished it's rebuild, so that's one down.
<ScottK> Bad shadeslayer.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Digikam 2.8 won't build with the KDE 4.9.80 graphics libs.  You need the version from Debian experimental, but fixed to use external libs instead of the internal code copies.
<shadeslayer> Bad shadeslayer? Why? I didn't upload before test building
<shadeslayer> it was apachelogger
<shadeslayer> I get blamed because my name is in the changelog? :(
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Please be fixing in any case.
<shadeslayer> yeah, but like I said, I want to get libkdegames done today
<shadeslayer> just need to add licenses at the end now
<shadeslayer> hmm ... tests have no copyright
<ScottK> OK, but digikam is actually blocking stuff.
<shadeslayer> I understand, but I suck at multitasking, I'll probably have a look at it tonight before sleeping
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ;;;;;;
<shadeslayer> libkdegames packaging in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdegames
<shadeslayer> please review
<shadeslayer> I'll be back after dinner :)
<Riddell> meh, the internet in this city is so unreliable
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll take a keek
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkdegamesprivate1.install has usr/lib/libkdegamesprivate.so ?
<Riddell> no -dev package?
<shadeslayer> nope, no dev package
<shadeslayer> ( didn't have one before the split as well )
<ScottK> It's private after all.
<shadeslayer> indeed :)
<yofel_> why install the .so then though?
<shadeslayer> ah yes, good point, removed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not so, kdegames 4.9.2 had usr/lib/libkdegamesprivate.so in libkdegames-dev
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<Riddell> same for libkdegames6
<shadeslayer> fixing :)
<Riddell> it's not private any more really, it's used by many other kdegames apps which are now separate
<shadeslayer> well .. that sounds wrong :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where be me bsns cards
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> in /dev/null
<Quintasan> T_T
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> What do you suggest we do about  XSBC-Original-Maintainer ? because there is no original maintainer for the package yet
<maco> is it a 0ubuntu1?
<maco> then you ignore it, i think
<maco> it's a warning not an error
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> fair enough
<shadeslayer> btw the old libkdegames-dev depended on libkmahjongglib4 as well, since we don't have that package yet .... I've left it out
<shadeslayer> presumably, we will need a libkmahjongglib-dev
<Riddell> I think that'll be sensible
<yofel_> kmahjongg and khisen need that one
<ScottK> Does libkmahongglib build-dep on libkdegames?
<yofel_> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: W: kdegames-card-data-extra: extra-license-file usr/share/kde4/apps/carddecks/svg-nicu-ornamental/COPYING
<Riddell> and lots of data.tar.xz-member-without-dpkg-pre-depends but I don't think we care about them
<shadeslayer> damn, I should have done a lintian check :P
<Riddell> W: libkdegames source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 92: Cannot parse line "Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without"
<ScottK> Riddell: We don't care about the pre-depends.
<ScottK> Circular build-dep doesn't seem good.
<shadeslayer> oh oh, forgot that weird license it seems
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Files: highscore/kscoredialog.cpp in debian/copyright needs a licence listed
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> those have a weird license
<Riddell> shadeslayer: under License: LGPL-2 in debian/copyright your text is actually LGPL2+
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> blame basefiles
 * shadeslayer fixes
<ScottK> Riddell: Any word from the kdesdk people on the ABI break?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<Quintasan> claydoh: Thanks!
<Riddell> ScottK: he says he'll fix it
<ScottK> OK.  I guess patience then ...
<ScottK> Not one of my strengths.
<Riddell> ScottK: but I've had to discuss ABI issues he thought were not ABI issues, I've said an SO bump would be fine if that's easiest but I think we just need to wait for him to make a decision
<Quintasan> I get 503's right now :P
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I saw your update on analitza.  Great news.
<Riddell> ScottK: for analitza apol has said he can get it building without GL so that'll be another one to delay to beta 2
<Riddell> apol: need a bug for that?
<ScottK> It's already in the archive less armhf.
<Riddell> good point
<ScottK> I just removed by armhf binaries for analitza, kalgebra, and cantor so the rest would migrate.
<ScottK> s/by/the/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "I just removed the armhf binaries for analitza, kalgebra, and cantor so the rest would migrate."
<apol> Riddell: well, I wrote it down in a sheet of paper :P if it's in bugs.kde.org I won't forget for sure... :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed all the issues I think
<shadeslayer> atleast lintian doesn't complain when I use with --pedantic
<Riddell> shadeslayer: License: LGPL-2 still says "any later version"
<shadeslayer> grrrr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
 * shadeslayer dropped "or (at your option) any later version"
<shadeslayer> I copied the license from http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/lgpl-2.0.html
<shadeslayer> and even there it has "any later version"
<Riddell> gnu will always prefer 'or later version', some coders don't and while I banned that from kde older bits still have it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: best to copy things out of the actual source code licence text I recon, developers might change bits compared to what gnu recommends
<shadeslayer> tbh I find debian/copyright to be a bit useless
<shadeslayer> the entire source is available online with complete copyright headers
<shadeslayer> why does the packaging have *another* copy of the exact same thing
<Riddell> it's still needed for distributing with the binaries
<Riddell> the licence says "provided that the above copyright notice appear in all copies" so that's what we have to do
<Riddell> compared to what you have to do to copy, say, MS Windows, it's a low barrier
<shadeslayer> I thought a 'copy' would mean a copy of the source
<shadeslayer> in the text format, not the binary format
<Riddell> any sort of copy
<shadeslayer> I see
<ScottK> So other than it's illegal distribute the binaries with debian/copyright, I agree it's not very useful.
<Riddell> same for the source ISOs
<ScottK> The source ISO still have the source licenses.
<Riddell> I mean it's also a case of needed to stay legal but not actually useful
<ScottK> I guess I don't see why it's needed to be legal for source?  It's got the original upstream license statement in it?
<shadeslayer> I just never realized that the term 'copy' also meant binary copies .... I always thought it applied to source copies
<Riddell> if you distribute the binaries you also have to distribute the source, the only reliable way to do that is to have the source ISOs
<shadeslayer> Legalese is fun
<Riddell> shadeslayer: binary copies are a derived work and have the same licence
<agateau> let's replace binaries in /usr/bin with shell scripts which build the binaries on the fly so we can ship sources!
<shadeslayer> I don't understand how they're 'derived work' btw
<Riddell> agateau: off to gentoo for you!
<agateau> Riddell: nah, gentoo builds at install time, it's not agile enough, I want to build at run time!
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I remember reading about a distribution that used git to provide updates
<agateau> actually the shell script should run git pull so that it's always up to date
<shadeslayer> and when you want to upgrade, you just checkout a new branch or sth
<shadeslayer> so the entire rootfs is managed by git
<agateau> there is no way this can go wrong
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: because a binary /usr/lib/libfoo is entirely made up of my source file foo.c run through some algorithms so my copyright applies to libfoo as much as it does to the foo.c I wrote in my editor
<ScottK> agateau: -> #gentoo.
<agateau> ScottK: :)
<agateau> on a more serious note, does this mean a debian/copyright file would not be necessary for a package containing interpreted code?
<shadeslayer> Ahh ... hmm
<agateau> since in that case we ship the source with the copyright headers
<Riddell> agateau: if the .deb had only interpreted code with copyright headers there's no paticular legal need, it would still be needed by debian and ubuntu policy to stay consistent
<agateau> Riddell: makes sense
<ScottK> If we also shipped the upstream license files, which we don't.
<ScottK> We could for such packages, but once again, consistency and all.
<Riddell> mm yes it would need to point to a full copy of the GPL if that's what it used
<agateau> I see
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1083060] packages kde-workspace-bin 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 and kde-window-manager-common 4.9.80-0ubuntu5 c... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1083060 (by zigi)
<shadeslayer> ok, onto digikam
<ScottK> \o/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so we want 3.0 in ubuntu, fixed to use external libs instead of internal copies, right?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.  Merge from experimental.
<shadeslayer> ( just to make sure I understand this correctly, because digikam is a PITA )
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> It's going to be a sleepless night \o/
<ScottK> I took a quick look at the packaging diff and it didn't seem too awful.
<shadeslayer> Next akademy, someone do a talk about how NOT to release software
 * shadeslayer pushes fixing plasma and ktp to end of the week
<Riddell> did kwin ever get updated for the fix needed for mesa 9?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<shadeslayer> people said it's better with 4.9.3
<shadeslayer> oh look at that, the last merge of digikam was done by ... me
<shadeslayer> I suppose I can drop the breaks/replaces since we're post LTS now
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If they aren't from Debian, then yes.
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<ScottK> Riddell: There was some issue that was keeping us from pushing 4.9.3 to -proposed though.
<ScottK> BTW, I think I'm all set up to do britney hints to push the kdegraphics stack through to raring once digikam is done.
<yofel_> The krunner bug is fixed in the packages, not sure if there was anything else
<ScottK> Ah.  That was it.
<ScottK> yofel_: Someone should upload to -proposed then for me to review/accept.
<Riddell> ScottK: what do britney hints comprise of?
<ScottK> Riddell: Here's the condensed version: http://paste.debian.net/212504/
<shadeslayer> more importantly, does anyone have documents about whats the purpose of briney? I heard alot about this at UDS, but could only understand part of it
<JontheEchidna> it ensures that nothing becomes uninstallable due to a new version of a binary package before copying the new binary package from -proposed to the main archive
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's to help keep raring usable.  Nothing moves from -proposed to -release until it's fully built/doesn't increase uninstallability of packages.
<JontheEchidna> e.g. stops archive skew
<shadeslayer> I see
<ScottK> It also treats all NBS binaries as non-existant, so stuff won't automatically migrate until a library transition is finished.
<JontheEchidna> ^it seems like it waited for the NBS binaries to actually be removed before it would migrate for the case of Qapt2
<ScottK> Rather than wait on kamoso and kphotoalbum, I'm going to force kdegraphics once shadeslayer's done with digikam.
<Riddell> ScottK: out of impatience or is there a better reason?
<ScottK> Anyone on the release team can force stuff, so if something seems stuck, ping me or Riddell and we'll see about fixing it.
<ScottK> The goal is to keep stuff only in -proposed for a short time.
<ScottK> both those need upstream porting.
<ScottK> Since the old library binaries still exist (but are NBS in proposed) it won't break them to do the force.
<ScottK> What we don't want are large, long Debian style Unstable -> Testing migrations.
<Riddell> ScottK: so that is impatience but phrased as a better reason :)
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<ScottK> I think don't leave lots of stuff stuck in proposed is a real reason.
<Riddell> yes perfectly sensible
<Riddell> bug 1078772  confirmed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078772 in amarok (Ubuntu Quantal) "SRU : Fix typo in amarok Recommmends" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078772
<Riddell> ScottK: just incase you're looking for more archive admin things to do ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Releasing SRUs is on my TODO.
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<shadeslayer> merge done, now to test build stuff \o/
<genii-around> ScottK: Since I know you're on Quassel... with Raring are you getting plasma crash when Quassel tray icon gets an incoming message? Right now I am, just wondering if it's affecting others.
<ScottK> I'm on Quantal, so don't know.
<genii-around> Aaah, OK thanks. I'll ask around in +1
 * shadeslayer scratches head
<shadeslayer> ah, nvm
<shadeslayer> okay so, translations, do we ship mo files or do we just leave them and magic happens?
<shadeslayer> because I have this : http://paste.kde.org/615032/
<JontheEchidna> .mo's get shipped
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I'll have to create kipi-plugins-data or sth
<JontheEchidna> if it's just .mo's, convention is -i18n
<shadeslayer> I see ..
<yofel_> do we have a convention on whether l10n or i18n should be used here?
 * shadeslayer was under the assumption that it should be l10n from looking at other packages
<shadeslayer> btw : debian/libkgeomap-data.install:usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/libkgeomap.mo
<shadeslayer> sooo ....
<yofel> yeah, but you'll find both in the archive
<shadeslayer> tbh I can't find alot on i18n
<shadeslayer> mostly everything kde seems to be l10n
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/615038/
<yofel> it usually is l10n though
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> % apt-cache search l10n | wc -l                                                                                    shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> 306
<shadeslayer>  ~
<shadeslayer> % apt-cache search i18n | wc -l                                                                                    shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> 81
<shadeslayer> though by that convention libkgeomap is broken
<JontheEchidna> I was basing my assertion off a sample size of 1 (k3b-i18n), so feel free to disregard it :P
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should I go ahead and upload libkdegames ?
<yofel> it'll get stuck in proposed if I understand britney right, so what's the point?
<ScottK> yofel: Why?
<shadeslayer> if libkdegames is up, you could start packaging kdegames ;)
<yofel> wouldn't it be stuck until everything is rebuilt?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> nvm
<ScottK> Actually it would be.
<ScottK> But that's fine.
<ScottK> We can force it in once we're convinced it's ready.
 * shadeslayer is still waiting for a definitive answer on what to do with libkgeomap and libkipi translations
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Include them.
<ScottK> Using whatever naming scheme upstream used.
<ScottK> We can sort details later if needed.
<shadeslayer> upstream naming scheme? this is digikam we're talking about :P
<shadeslayer> there is no naming scheme for the translations from what I can tell
<shadeslayer> so I'll create libkgeomap-i18n and libkipi-i18n
<ScottK> Why i18n then?
<shadeslayer> oh derp, I meant l10n
<shadeslayer> not i18n
<ScottK> Why separate binaries?
<shadeslayer> hmm ... yeah, can be combined, kipi-plugins has a depends on libkgeomap
<shadeslayer> kipi-plugins-l10n?
<yofel> why not put the translations into libkipi-data?
<shadeslayer> because libkipi-data is provided by libkipi?
<shadeslayer> hmm ... maybe digikam is being an idiot and installing translations from it's own embedded lib
<yofel> how would it do it otherwise?
<yofel> and you were talking about libkipi and libkgeomap. both have -data packages, so why not put the translations there?
<shadeslayer> the list missing output I pasted above was from digikam
<yofel> libkgeomap is part of digikam
<yofel> still has it's own lib and data package
<shadeslayer> right, that's fine, the libkgeomap translations are already in the data file
<shadeslayer> but what do we do about libkipi translations
<shadeslayer> when there's a libkipi-data from libkipi which is another source
<yofel> *click*
<yofel> now I know what you meant
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> and since we were saying that translations should go into -l10n packages, the kgeomap translations are in the wrong package
<yofel> is libkipi from digikam even built? sounds like it shouldn't be - and neither the translations installed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I bet that means that the libkipi translations are in the KDE l10n pakcages
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> So if that's the case, ignore those translations.
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<yofel> shadeslayer: we were talking about l10n-only, if there already is a -data package I don't really see the point in having 2 arch:all packages
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<yofel> unless the translations are really large
<ScottK> Also since l10n is covered in KDE by the language specific lang packs, we don't want (I don't thik) translations from Digikam's embedded copy of the lib.
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> -- Could NOT find QtKOAuth (missing:  QTKOAUTH_LIBRARIES QTKOAUTH_INCLUDE_DIR)
<shadeslayer> something for packaging I guess
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Please make a note of it in the packaging spec.
<shadeslayer> where would that be?
<shadeslayer> oh you mean blueprint
<ScottK> yes
<shadeslayer> well that's odd
<shadeslayer> --  libimagemagick library found............. NO  (optional)
<shadeslayer> I did install libmagick++-dev
<ScottK> shadeslayer: How about libmagickcore-dev?
<shadeslayer> libmagick++-dev depends on that, so it should be pulled in automagically
<ScottK> OK.
<shadeslayer> MACRO_OPTIONAL_FIND_PACKAGE(ImageMagick COMPONENTS MagickCore display)   # For VideoSlideshow.
<Riddell> need to look in the FindImageMagick.cmake file I'd say
<shadeslayer> actually, sounds like it has the MagickCore thing
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> libmagickcore4-extra might have the MagickCore thing
<shadeslayer> "This package adds support for SVG, WMF, OpenEXR, DjVu and Graphviz to MagickCore."
<shadeslayer> though I see no -dev package
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, will complete this tomorrow :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-27
<ScottK> What's the process for fixing language-pack-kde-ja?  It depends on calligra-l10n-ja, which doesn't exist in raring.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh that'll be because I ran build-l10n.sh on precise
<Riddell> where calligra-l10n-ja does exist so it did the wrong thing
<ScottK> Can you fix?
<Riddell> probably just a manual fix and upload is the best way, I'll do it in the morning
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: pfff, not my fault that upstream has a problem with its own library policy :P
<ScottK> Right, but you knew that too ...
<apachelogger> yeah, wasn't aware until after I uploaded though
<ScottK> I mean as a general rule.
<ScottK> When did they even not break stuff?
<apachelogger> well, generally speaking digikam has no business using libkdcraw
 * ScottK grumbles about people not reading what he carefully writes in the pad.
<apachelogger> what with it not being meant to be compatible I'd argue digikam should not use it
<apachelogger> just like nothing should use the workspace libs
<ScottK> Well, except it's the same people doing digikam and libkdcraw.
<ScottK> The alternative is it's just embedded in Digikam and then nothing in KDE SC can use it.
<ScottK> That or someone go beat them with a stick until they comprehend proper library management.
<apachelogger> digikam has code copies of other crap, so...
 * ScottK is carefully not looking.
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> "You need the version from Debian experimental, but fixed to use external libs instead of the internal code copies."
 * ScottK goes and checks the laundry while Calligra 2.6 RC2 builds.
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO the fixing there ought not be done
<apachelogger> either we accept it as it is or throw it out of ubuntu on the basis of having a shitty tarball
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  It's got an internal copy of libkexiv.
<ScottK> 2
<ScottK> They release it that way prior to the KDE SC release because they depend on the unreleased version.
<apachelogger> there is little incentive for upstream to get their act together if we keep making the crap pile shipable
<ScottK> I think it's reasonably well established that they don't care.
<apachelogger> so why should we?
<ScottK> Because code copies are a bad idea.  Bloats everything and we want to give our users a good experience and keep the archive maintainable.
<apachelogger> yes, I say we simply stop distributing digikam on accounts of shitty tarball
<ScottK> The Digikam build system is designed to work with the external libs, so it's not like major surgery is required.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what would the fixing entail then?
<ScottK> Just some debian/rules changes.
<apachelogger> should that not be -DUSE_SYSTEM_QT=TRUE
<ScottK> The version in Debian experimental was packaged to use the internal copies because Debian doesn't have a new enough KDE SC packaged.  We do.
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> next phonon release actually depends on unreleased Qt api, perhaps I should ship an internal copy :S
<ScottK> http://paste.debian.net/212642/
<ScottK> There are other changes needed, but that's the bit about the internal libs.
 * ScottK goes to check laundry.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where be the digikam then?
<ScottK> He claims it's ~done locally and will upload tomorrow.
<ScottK> Of course it's kind of tomorrow there already, no idea.
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> what do I do while waiting?
<apachelogger> I could break the settings packages 
<apachelogger> seeing as I have the merge complete, so before doing restructuring ...
 * apachelogger needs a new music player
<apachelogger> how well does xmms work?
<apachelogger> ScottK: still here?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> Calligra at 80%
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you review the kubuntu-settings package already?
<apachelogger> lp:kubuntu-settings
<ScottK> I did not.
<ScottK> Riddell is really the one you want.  He invented the whole thing.
<apachelogger> but he is snoozing :P
<ScottK> Yes, but my review wouldn't mean much.
<ScottK> The only thing I know at all about is the javscript confiuration script we used in netbook and I've forgotten 97% of what I knew about that.
<apachelogger> I need a general packaging review
<apachelogger> right now the package is only a merge of the other packages with renamed binaries
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> That I might to.
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about non-essential/less critical in the low fat description.
<ScottK> I could imagine upstream people getting annoyed at the current description.
<apachelogger> I think the description wording is the least of upstream concerns about that package ^^
<apachelogger> (changed)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Also, each of the settings packages should have some unique words in the long descriptions.  You can't assume the that long description is always displayed with the short one next to it, it needs to stand alone.
<ScottK> The new binaries are going to need to break/replace the older ones with version << this one.
<apachelogger> ".\nThe settings are appliying to $PLASMA  based workspaces."?
<apachelogger> e.g. plasma-desktop based workspaces
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> Except lowfat.  It's slightly different.
<apachelogger> yeah, that has additional info already though
<ScottK> Speed review: cat kubuntu-settings-*|less
<ScottK> Packaging wise (keep in mind I'm really tired and Calligra has mushed my mind) I think it's otherwise fine (you got the conflicts/replaces, right?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<ScottK> Calligra at 95%.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yep, fixed
<apachelogger> thx
 * apachelogger breaks proposed a bit more \\o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: we don't archvie pre-release isos?
<ScottK> Maybe on old-releases.
<apachelogger> don't see them there
<apachelogger> http://kambing.ui.ac.id/iso/ubuntu/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/12.10/beta-1/
<apachelogger> it is a good thing the internet remembers everything :S
<apachelogger> kubuntu-settings in new
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1062086
<Quintasan> morning
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: fancy SRUing bug 1062086?
 * apachelogger is rather annoyed by it and shadeslayer did not sru it :(
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Not right now, headed to programming lab, if I finish task earlier than expected I'll do preliminary work
 * apachelogger is certain of Quintasan finishing stuff early
<apachelogger> if not you can ask here, I hear apachelogger speaks all the silly languages except C# :P
<Quintasan> Don't count on it, it's about the time I got some Java related book
<ScottK> apachelogger: Fast enough New'ing for you?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: java is cool
<apachelogger> except for String == String 
<ScottK> Java is an Oracle trap.
<apachelogger> and a lot of the older API
<apachelogger> ScottK: hrrr
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks for the newing :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, so far no problems, unfortunately I had to finish last task at home
<ScottK> Unless, of course, you're Google and can afford really good lawyers.
<apachelogger> well as I said ... String == String in java is a reference comparision, not a string comparision
<apachelogger> also try to stay away from AWT
<apachelogger> other than that you should be good
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: String == String? It compares references? Can that ever yield true?
<ScottK> That and don't use any APIs that Oracle believes will make your code a derivative of theirs.
<ScottK> Unfortunately that's apparently all of them.
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it can
 * Quintasan thinks comparing references is like asking for some trouble
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it does not give you anything
<sreich> another reason why not to use such oddly ty ped languages
<apachelogger> except when you do instance checks
<sreich> just give me pointers and refs and be done. stop that gc crap
<apachelogger> which are useful enough
<apachelogger> sreich: suppose GC makes sense for the target audience of java
<Quintasan> sreich: At my first Java task I couldn't stop my cpp habit and used delete after I was done with the object and couldnt figure why IDE whines about delete
<Quintasan> :P
<sreich> Quintasan: :D
<sreich> apachelogger: yeah
<sreich> the problem is when people start writing actual things in it -_-
<apachelogger> actually I personally find it silly that you cannot delete crap 
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Target of Java -> lazy devs who cant be assed with memory managment?
<sreich> i love it when i see people using a gc'd language but then they call things like object.dispose()
<apachelogger> GC is nice and all but if I care to manage stuff myself why would the language refuse to let me do it
<sreich> and GC.flush() or something
<apachelogger> that's just silly
<apachelogger> sreich: lol
<ScottK> My Java story is that when my wife was taking some programming classes, she took one that used Java first.  Then she took one that used Python.  After her first assignment in Python, she was sure she was doing something wrong because it was too easy.
<sreich> so it's like oh it fixes some things but if you want it to be even slightly not  stupid you have to manually handle this anyways
<sreich> ScottK: :D
 * apachelogger finds it silly that one would learn java at uni actually
<sreich> apachelogger: all the unis are doing it..
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can't help that :/
<apachelogger> mine not
<apachelogger> we learned C
<sreich> all == many
<sreich> many/most
<apachelogger> java was expected to be known after having managed C :P
<Quintasan> Truth be told, so far I am doing everything based on my C knowledge, I sleep through the lectures
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You would like my Java prof. his voice is so monotonous you fall asleep in like, 3 minutes
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> pulling an rbelem are we? :P
<Quintasan> Every damn time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what do you learn in that lab anyway?
<Quintasan> I dont want to look at the script because it might turn out I dont understand some stuff :P
<apachelogger> programming in java or programming through java?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Like, well, we produce code
<apachelogger> yeah, that I figured :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  my last task was to implement some sort of library
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> programming in java then :P
<Quintasan> with methods such as returnBook, rentBook, displayAvailableBooks
<Quintasan> etc
<apachelogger> very useful
<Quintasan> inheritance and polymophism
<Quintasan> so you'd get class Book and have things inherit from it
<Quintasan> stuff like that
<Quintasan> dunno why bother with it but well
 * apachelogger wonders what you'd derive from a Book class
<JontheEchidna> obviously every time you added a new book to your library, you'd whip your java coder in to writing a new class
<JontheEchidna> I call it: JavaDB
<apachelogger> makes sense
<JontheEchidna> I call it: JavaBeanFactorySingletonInstanceFactoryDB
<apachelogger> actually that really makes sense
<apachelogger> you'd put yourself out of a job by representign book propertis as... properties
<JontheEchidna> bleh, I should get to bed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good night
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: You'll need to re-upload your setting package.  "FAILED: kubuntu-settings (The following files are already published in Primary Archive for Ubuntu: kubuntu-netbook-default-settings_13.04ubuntu1_all.deb)"
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> netbook hasn't had an upload in years and of course it gets one when I want to merge :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: up it goes
 * apachelogger is getting silly brain from testing ISO images for when netbook broke -.-
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> seems like my uni wi-fi has port filtering
<Quintasan> lo lwut
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> it turns out the plasma-netbook page one freeze may be a Qt bug
<apachelogger> i.e. I can reproduce it with 12.10 a1, but not 12.04.1
<apachelogger> former featuring plasma-netbook 4.8.3 and latter 4.8.4
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> backports is activated by default? :O
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but unless you specifically ask for a package from it, you won't get it (similar to pinning)
<apachelogger> why that is confusing
<ScottK> It's very nice.
<ScottK> This way JontheEchidna can offer people "here's the regular version of the package or here's the shiny, but not so tested one."  "Do you want the latest crack or something that might have had some testing."?
<apachelogger> ScottK, yofel_: are the 4.8 releases in precise backports?
<apachelogger> or based off the released precise versions
<apachelogger> >>> ls ~/src/bzr/k/kde-workspace/debian/patches |wc -l
<apachelogger> 38
<apachelogger> weeh
<Riddell> apachelogger: I expect they're based off the released precise versions since 4.8 wouldn't go into quantal so nothing to backport
<apachelogger> Riddell: we had at leats .3 in quantal
<Riddell> apachelogger: check the changelog then
<yofel__> apachelogger: 4.8 in backports? Isn't 4.8 the precise release version?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no help
<apachelogger> it says *exactly* what the quantal versions says without any reflection of it coming from quantal
<yofel__> apachelogger: if you mean 4.9 - that's based of quantal (using the wrong version though as my script had a bug)
<apachelogger> no, I mean 4.8
<yofel__> precise shipped with 4.8
<yofel__> and has 4.8.5 in -updates
<apachelogger> precise shipped with 4.8.2, now it contains 4.8.5, somehow those additional 3 releases got in
<yofel__> that's based of the precise packaging
<yofel__> *off
<apachelogger> of those 3 releases at least .3 is most definitely based off quantal one way or another as .3 was what we had for quantal alpha1
<yofel__> no
<yofel__> the updates are always made with the packaging from the same release
<apachelogger> and somewhere between .2 and .3 something in quantal changed so that the plasma-netbook page one thing is broken
<yofel__> if we had it in quantal too, then either the same packaging worked there as well, or we packaged it twice
<apachelogger> in precise however it remains working even with .5
<apachelogger> precise can be bricked by simply installing plasma-netbook and deps from quantal
<apachelogger> all indicating that a patch is to blame
<yofel__> blame... boost or whatever.
<yofel__> that had like a 3 version jump for quantal
<apachelogger> yofel__: it is not working in alpha1
<apachelogger> that is like 1 or 2 months past precise
<apachelogger> and I can break precise without updating boost
<yofel__> I'm not saying that it isn't a patch, and I don't think we ever merged 4.8 either, but quantal has plenty of changes to precise by itself
<apachelogger> it would almost certainly be easier to find the cause if our bzr branches were properly tagged and did not have weirdly deformed commit messages
<apachelogger> let alone the obligatory commit without patch once a month
<yofel__> well, tagging is easy to forget...
<yofel__> also note that precise used gcc 4.6 - and 4.7 was buggy as hell
<apachelogger> as I see it either a patch is causing it or something inline in Qt
<yofel__> Qt sounds more likely... it's not like we had a different patchset for precise and quantal for 4.8.3
<yofel__> or did we?
<apachelogger> that's what I am trying to find otu
 * yofel__ wonders if we want bzr branches for the post-release updates
<yofel__> that would bloat our branch count a lot though
<yofel__> git would be handy here -.-
<apachelogger> git ftw
<apachelogger> yofel__: truth be told, I think with bzr this makes a lot less sense
<yofel__> well, kind of the reason that we have none right nwo
<yofel__> *now
<apachelogger> it's not too appealing to cherry pick stuff out of another branch with bzr
<apachelogger> also there'd be little use history-wise as it's hard to track where a commit came from to begin with
<apachelogger> yofel__: we should simply use git :P
<yofel__> probably hosting it on alioth then, but we already had that discussion
<apachelogger> yofel__: we did we decide to stay with bzr?
<Riddell> it's the ubuntu way
<yofel__> we had no conclusion as it would be quite a bit of work
<yofel__> IIRC
<Riddell> it's easier to use than git
<Riddell> there's no obvious git host to use and it would limit cooperation with other teams
<apachelogger> it would improve cooperation with our upstream :S
<yofel__> sure, question is what makes more sense for us. Or whether the debian folks would even appreciate having our work meshed with theirs
<yofel__> oh, Riddell's right, forgot about the ubuntu-intra-cooperation issue
<yofel__> anyway, lunch. BBL
<apachelogger> oh, already lunch time
<apachelogger> G
<apachelogger> 6 hours wasted
<Riddell> tracking down bugs is never a waste!
<apachelogger> I could have spent that time on implementing a clock plasmoid
<mikhas> Riddell, if hunting down bugs is not a waste, then writing software (with bugs) must be.
<mikhas> Otherwise, the universe would be out of balance.
<apachelogger> if someone wants to file removal requests for the settings sources that'd be nice, kubuntu-settings now landed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings
 * apachelogger is off to lunch
<Riddell> apol: I made a fix to analitza for no gl
<apol> Riddell: i saw, thanks
<apol> Riddell: is it working well now?
<Riddell> oh bah I missed a change I needed to make it compile
<Riddell> apol: so no, my fault though :)
<yofel__> huh, both kubotu and ubottu are MIA o.O
<apol> Riddell: :P well tell me if you need anything else
<yofel__> apachelogger: did the nickserv issues yesterday kill kubotu?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel__> ~help
<Riddell> yofel__: they've just left the matrix to have a meeting in real life
<yofel__> hm, no, different guest ^^
<apachelogger> ubottu server seems down seeing as ubottu is also not here
<yofel__> Riddell: oh, guess we should hope they get bored soon
<apachelogger> jussi01-nom would know
<shadeslayer> oh ... possibly jussi01-nom nom'd ubottu
<shadeslayer> evil he is
<apachelogger> omnomnom
 * apachelogger breaks kubuntu-meta a bit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for bug 1058466 you said the old kcm can go away?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<Riddell> Bug 1058466: remove kcm-gtk from archive
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> intartubes fail while editing bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: I wonder whether we should add a transition package from old kcm to new kcm
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: hi, I have just fixed a really hard to fix bug :P it would be nice if you added this patch to the colord-kde package :D http://commits.kde.org/colord-kde/a3307c670055104afdce5d2d2714db47479fb5aa
<apachelogger> to ensure people without kubuntu-desktop get the new thingy
<apachelogger> uhh, it's a dantti_laptop
 * apachelogger hugs dantti_laptop
<Riddell> yay, dantti_laptop!
 * dantti_laptop waves back :)
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: I'll take a look, anything for a real life international freedom fighter
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: hehe :)  yes, freedom outside computers is extremelly important too :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do we do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1001630
<apachelogger> I am not sure what the benefit is
<apachelogger> and we have no UI to configure it
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think it would need a kde port of whoopsie
<apachelogger> do we?
<Riddell> but since we don't use apport for the most part it would be of limited use
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that's why I wonder whether it is even worthwhile to venture into a qt port
<Riddell> actually I might be wrong, whoopsie doesn't use gtk so it's probably just a daemon
<shadeslayer> dantti_laptop: welcome back \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, but it needs a configure UI from what I understand
<apachelogger> [x] send stuffz to canonical
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<yofel__> well, to some extent one might argue that apport should be recommending whoopsie if it uses it...
<apachelogger> Riddell: unlike apport the whoopsie thing is non-interactive it appears
<yofel__> it is non-interactive
<apachelogger> i.e. it sends stuff automagically regardless of whether you choose to report it
<yofel__> it sends the stuff to errors.ubuntu.com
<yofel__> I think
<apachelogger> ! Could not open STRUCTURE from checkout of (any of):
<apachelogger> !   bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.quantal
<apachelogger> Oo
<yofel__> which is the new crash tracking DB
<apachelogger> yofel__: yes
 * yofel__ notes that akonadi crashes end up there
 * apachelogger wonders how ScottK refreshed kubuntu-meta for raring without updateing the config :O
<apachelogger> yofel__: would be better if they ended up with upstream ;)
<yofel__> sure, I'm just noting that that isn't the case
<shadeslayer> W: digikam source: ancient-standards-version 3.8.4 (current is 3.9.3)
<yofel__> and errors.ubuntu.com is a PITA for any other flavour than ubuntu really as you can't filter by packageset
<shadeslayer> even debian didn't update the standards version :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: saw that too and when *shrug* whatever
<yofel__> shadeslayer: the last ubuntu policy version is 3.8.2, so who cares
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I'm not increasing the diff for something as stupid as the standards-version
<shadeslayer> indeed
<shadeslayer> This digikam merge has been fun indeed : http://paste.kde.org/615446/
<apachelogger> such a big delta
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> actually, it's lesser now :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please throw the xpm updates at debian
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: needs social engineering
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> zonealarm is trying to sell me a firewall
<shadeslayer> "Last Chance - Black Friday Prices Extended 24hrs - Ends Tue 11/27"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a bug report isn't social engineering
<dantti_laptop> shadeslayer: it seems back friday will only end a week before christmas :P sad enough here we just get spam, price is the same...
<dantti_laptop> *black
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> fwiw digikam uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: this patch is worth a stable release update?
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: yup, without it colord-kde is actually pretty useless, first on startup a profile is not applied (I didn't notice this before since it's hard for me to reboot)..
<dantti_laptop> it also makes the calibrate button disabled..
<apachelogger> kubuntu-meta updated
<jussi01-nom> apachelogger: yes, ubottu.com is down, rackspace made a mistake, they are working on getting it back up asap.
<apachelogger> yofel__: ^
 * apachelogger breaks some more of kubuntu in the meantime then :P
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: hmm doesn't apply cleanly to 0.2.0
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: oh, I even reverted lukas patch in the hope it would go fine :/
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: what can I do to help fixing this?
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: here's a rejected bit http://paste.kde.org/615554/
<Riddell> colord-kded/ColorD.h has no m_x11EventHandler or m_profilesWatcher
<dantti_laptop> hmm
<jussi01-nom> oooh, dantti_laptop is here - good to see you sir!
<dantti_laptop> jussi01-nom: you too
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: hmm the x11 should exist .. the watcher probably got add later, let me fetch the source of the current package to see if I can do this..
 * apachelogger suggests using more branches and tags btw
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<shadeslayer> nighters
<dantti_laptop> apachelogger: luckly I have tags :P
<apachelogger> weirdly named ones :P
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: this one applies fine http://paste.kde.org/615566/ do you prefer by mail?
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: that'll do
<dantti_laptop> thanks
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1083628 with dantti_laptop's update should you be in a sru mood
<soee> i see app emnu support in 4.10, Dolhin changes etc :) can't wait ppa with packages
<apol> hi, do you people know if we're going to get a package for ninja anytime soon? (i know it's not strictly kubuntu, but it's useful for developing KDE :D)
<apachelogger> apol: what when where?
<apol> what: http://martine.github.com/ninja/
<apol> when: asap?
<apol> where: i don't know xD
<apol> apachelogger: ^
<JontheEchidna> (with ninjas you never know)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=683336
<apachelogger> seems the guy who wanted to package it failed on the might requirements of debian packaging
<apachelogger> what a shame
<apachelogger> apol: best drop a mail to the list or something
 * apachelogger will have forgotten by tomorrow
<apol> apachelogger: what list
<apol> ?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel
<apol> ok
<Riddell> apol: I'll take a look
<apol> Riddell: cool, i already sent the e-mail you can answer there if you want...
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> heya Riddell :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: how's life at !nokia?
<rbelem> Riddell: really different... I'm studying telecomunication now, gsm, wcdma, lte
<Riddell> these acronyms are for 2G, 3G and 4G mobiles?
<rbelem> no software development in a while, just at home
<rbelem> Riddell: yup
 * rbelem misses qt development a lot at work
<Riddell> well I hear there's lots of plasma active packaging to be done :)
<rbelem> yeah :-)
<rbelem> Riddell: i will update some packages today
<rbelem> as soon as i arrive home
<dantti_laptop> hi a friend of mine was using ubuntu+cinnamon, I suggested to install kubuntu-desktop since cinnamon was eating CPU but the kde desktop doesn't show oxygen theme
<dantti_laptop> kde-style-oxygen is installed but it doesn't show in the options
<BluesKaj> the 13,04 kubuntu alternate install daily build is broken ... I posted my experience with it in ubuntu+1 ,m but nobody seems concerned
<ScottK> apachelogger: I updated the config, just after I ran the update script.
<ScottK> armel still exists, it's just no longer updated, so it even the old config still 'works'.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Where's my digikam?
<PaulW2U> ctrl-M /input return
<yofel> BluesKaj: it might very well be as we're messing with KDE and settings at the moment, should be in order again for alpha1
<BluesKaj> yofel , I tried both the AMD 64 Bit Alternate and the regular Desktop AMD 64 images and both won't get past the "Install Kubuntu" page 
<BluesKaj> of 13,04
<yofel> it would be useful to have an error message of some kind, either from xsession-errors, syslog, or apport (/var/crash/)
<BluesKaj> yeah , but nothing , it merely freezes
<yofel> try a tty, on the live disk you should already ba logged in
<BluesKaj> black xcren , no blinking cursor , no activity from either HDD or the cdrom 
<yofel> odd
 * yofel fetches the iso in testdrive
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , hang on ...had a phone call there for a few minutes ...gonna try 
<BluesKaj> bbbiab
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.
 * ScottK takes a whack at Cantor.
<yofel> BluesKaj: kubuntu desktop amd64 seems to work fine in KVM (live session) - or does it crash during the installation?
<BluesKaj> yofel, no tty available , have to do a hard reboot to get back
<BluesKaj> I have a some semblance of 13.04 left , but with no fullscreen using the nouveau driver , none of the nvidia drivers will install  I get an xinit error 
<ScottK> Can you try Ubuntu 13.04 on the same machine?
<ScottK> That'd let us know of it's specific to our part of the installer or not.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, it is on the same machine , just different partitions 
<yofel> 13.04 amd64 daily just installed fine in KVM, so nouveau sounds like a good next place to look at
<BluesKaj> I'm using the 12.10 atm , was speaking with yofel on the 13.04 install ,
<ScottK> Oh.
<BluesKaj> But I think I'm going to call it a day , I'll be back thurs , hope I can fix the xinit problem or DL a better 13.04 image
<BluesKaj> later gents , thanks for your attn to this matter
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-28
<TheDrums> apachelogger: Did you actually need a ubot*?
<apachelogger> no
<Riddell> don't we?
<Riddell> who will do the !ninjas and bug 123 foo?
<apachelogger> we did not, we do generally though :P
<Pj__> Heya, greetings everyone! Out of curiosity, as I am not sure if I should stay with 12.04 or upgrade to 12.10 and didn't find any information on this on the web: Are there plans to update KDE SC (including e.g. kdevelop) to 4.10 or beyond in 12.04?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> traditionally we only backport KDE SC +1
<apachelogger> so 12.04 gets 4.9, 12.10 gets 4.11 etc.
<Pj__> ah ok, thanks a lot!
<shadeslayer> havent seen SteveRiley after UDS slot
<shadeslayer> *a lot
<shadeslayer> gosh, silly autocomplete
<shadeslayer> anyway, I hope we didn't scare him off :-)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: in here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> I will upload sometime today ... probably after lunch ... just want to make sure I didn't miss anything
<Riddell> Blizzz and anyone: how's this message for people running owncloud on precise when they upgrade? http://ec2-50-19-40-243.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: digikam uploaded
<Riddell> yay
<Blizzz> Riddell: i've never seen that message. this upgrade to or from precise?
<Riddell> Blizzz: well I just wrote the message
<Riddell> it's an update for people using owncloud 3 in precise to remove the insecure owncloud 3
<Blizzz> ah, i see
<Tm_T> Riddell: add link to reference of the security issue (security notification, bug report, something) and I'd be happy with it (:
<Riddell> Tm_T: I'm not sure owncloud has a maintained list of security issues, they just say to upgrade to the latest
<Riddell> which alas can't be done for precise
<Blizzz> maybe pointers that config file (and db) is also kept? you could also point to the OBS repository where packages for *buntu are provided as well and are always up to date.
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/4:3.0.0~beta3-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Blizzz> security advisories can be found here: http://owncloud.org/security/advisories/
 * Riddell types
<Riddell> Blizzz, Tm_T: how's this? http://ec2-50-19-40-243.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Blizzz> looks good
<Tm_T> +1
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: you had an issue yesterday?
<Riddell> ScottK: owncloud removal bug 1079150
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: an issue with ?
<Riddell> dunno I remember you asking something and nobody replying
<dantti_laptop> ah my co worker that didn't had oxygen in his available options?
<dantti_laptop> it was quite odd, he had the same oxygen packages that I do but still it was not available as a theme
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: as a widget theme?
<dantti_laptop> besides that his vpn only worked on cinnamon
<dantti_laptop> yup
<Riddell> maybe qt isn't picking up the path for plugins from kde
<Riddell> it should be listed in ~/.config/Trolltech.conf
<dantti_laptop> hmm ok, he is not here right now, once he arives I'll take a look at that path
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: btw I think "This package is part of the KDE education module." is wrong, I think graphics module would be better
<dantti_laptop> for colord-kde...
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: doh, looks like a copy and paste error
<Riddell> it's not part of any module is it?  it's extragear?
<dantti_laptop> it's in playground
<dantti_laptop> I think it might end in extragear /graphics
<dantti_laptop> since there is the oyranos alternative and it doesn't seem one of the two will be elected as default of KDE so soon
<dantti_laptop> tho colord is currently the default of every gnome distro out there..
<jussi01-nom> Hrm, I think I just found a small Kontact bug that could fit in agateau's extra bits bug thing...
<jussi01-nom> The checking for attachments words should not include quoted text...
<dantti_laptop> only distro that I think ships oyranos is openSUSE KDE spin, but they already have packages for colord-kde and as the gnome version uses colord I think they might drop oyranos as well
<oy> dantti_laptop: where do you havethese informations from?
<dantti_laptop> I'd love to see the oyranos guy helping to get the colord-kcm module improved, but doesn't look like this will ever happen..
<dantti_laptop> oy: which one?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dantti_laptop> oy: from opensuse it's just expeculation..
<oy> Oyranos is only distributed in openSUSE KDE spin
<dantti_laptop> right so I'm not wrong :P
<dantti_laptop> that's what I knew about it..
<oy> that's plain wrong, you speculate nothing else :-(
<dantti_laptop> I did, there are no fedora packages, nor ubuntu, debian...
<oy> wrong
<dantti_laptop> at least I could not find any official one
<oy> one can google and will find packages for them
<oy> http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/package-announce/2012-April/079351.html
<dantti_laptop> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=oyranos no result, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oyranos no result
<dantti_laptop> odd I searched for a fedora package some time ago but could not find it..
<oy> ok, not officially in debian, but I am working on that to get solved
<dantti_laptop> oy: a shame we didn't met in person, I don't believe we would be able to get rid of this oyranos vs colord but maybe sharing some ideas.. :)
<oy> dantti_laptop, we (Oyranos + OpenICC) have invested quite some work on concepts, code and popularisation of colour management on Linux with quite projects near to KDE
<dantti_laptop> I undestand that, unfurtunately I believe it would be the default  on instalations if you have targettered gnome first (not that I like the idea but it's true)
<oy> so the question is more of, why do colord-kde peple try to bite Oyranos so often
 * oy wonders to read that in a KDE dedicated channel
<dantti_laptop> I'm not trying to bite Oyranos, I just think that since imo colord got a broader acception joining forces would be nicer..
<oy> dantti_laptop, that might have been a interessting discussion on the CM hackfest in Brno
<dantti_laptop> like colord-kde kcm could really use your skills and have those nice graphics that the gnome version has
<oy> dantti_laptop, colord is just a simple DB backend
<dantti_laptop> sure, and imo that's all I need
<oy> why not work on merging the DB access?
<dantti_laptop> complex things easly break
<oy> with a joined DB, colord-kde and KolorManager would interface the same stuff
<dantti_laptop> sure, but then it's just dumb to have two interfaces...
<oy> dantti_laptop, richard (the author of colrod) stated it is a very simple daemon
<dantti_laptop> I can't think of why it shouldn't be a very simple daemon..
<oy> hm, Oyranos does a lot more then colord: http://www.oyranos.org/features/
<oy> I code since quite some years photography and colour related stuff
<dantti_laptop> it does, but pratically what does really matter? why apple designers don't care of not having complex settings for different ICC sets?
<oy> apple does behind the scenes a lot, but they are criticised as well
<dantti_laptop> I really believe you have more knowledge on the matter than me, but I like things simple
<oy> colord-kde copys the "No option is a good option" approach from Gnome to KDE
<dantti_laptop> I don't see what extra options are actually usefull on the normal day use..
<dantti_laptop> if it was a killer feature I bet richard would have added
<oy> there are others around who need some of those options for their dayly to work
<oy> that is assumption, fact is colord lacks a lot of useful features we have in Oyranos explored and implemented
<oy> part of that now goes into the KDE desktop -> KWin + colour managed printing in Krita
<mikhas> "No option is a good option" is a flawed understanding of "options increase maintenance". And whether the options are available directly in the application UI or in dconf-editor is entirely besides the point.
<dantti_laptop> for example the policy thing, look at power-devil, it got much better once it droped this complexibility...
<oy> mikhas: the piont is, there is no excuse for lack of certain options
<BluesKaj> now there's anew word ":)
<oy> *point
<oy> dantti_laptop, policies in Oyranos are simply a set of options, no complexity involved
<mikhas> oy, I agree, it's just really really difficult to find the balance between "no options" and "so much flexibility that all development effort just goes into making sure all the options work"
<dantti_laptop> it's complex since you open the kcm module and don't know what to do
<dantti_laptop> the important thing is assigning an ICC profile to a device and that's not explicity on the first page
<dantti_laptop> mikhas: or that the user understand that
<dantti_laptop> oy: we will then discuss UI design...
<oy> mikhas: typical non needed options sorts out with time, (as long as they do not bit rot)
<oy> dantti_laptop, Oyranos has developed concepts, that only expert user need to look at the KolorManager UI
<oy> on the opposite, colord and thus colord-kde fully require, that all users have to understand CM and use the UI
<dantti_laptop> if only experts should be using KM how are they supposed to calibrate the UI?
<BluesKaj> I'm amazed the word "functionality" hasn't crept into this discussion yet  :>)
<dantti_laptop> or switch between profiles?
<oy> BluesKaj, discussion is good
<dantti_laptop> sure, I just had an idea of improvement for colord-kde :P
<oy> dantti_laptop, experts can do that and that is fine, np
<BluesKaj> oy , no doubt , but i was just trying to lighten things up some 
<oy> dantti_laptop, but normal users are not interessted of CM and should not
<dantti_laptop> I don't think they shouldn't care
 * oy kindly understands BluesKaj
<dantti_laptop> it's so nice to see my monitors looking the same
<dantti_laptop> tho I don't do any painting/photo related stuff
<oy> dantti_laptop, anyway, there are different concepts and approaches, I do not see that my ideas would get a chance in a colord only world
<Riddell> Blizzz: I'm updating owncloud 4.0.7 in ubuntu 12.10, do you know why webodf was removed from the tar?
<dantti_laptop> oy: well, lot's of debian developers said the same thing about packagekit 4 years ago, no debconf support, no media change, no way of showing which packages would be removed during an installation...
<dantti_laptop> I persisted and solved all the issues...
<dantti_laptop> richard might say no at first but not because he doesn't like the feature, but maily the way it's implemented..
<dantti_laptop> maybe it's worth looking at all the features you actually think it's usefull and discuss those
<dantti_laptop> in the end sharing code would mean easier to maintain...
<oy> the other way around, what would you convince to use KolorManager / Oyranos?
<oy> agreed
<dantti_laptop> oy: what would convince me to use oyranos it's a hard question since all I like is to see my monitor color corrected, but if the kwin patch worked well upstream that would be a plus, tho afaik it will just use that X atom so colord would still fit..
<dantti_laptop> two things I miss in colord-kde are profile graphics and the calibration tool enterily in qt/kde, the latter is on it's way, the former I'm too busy to do right now..
<dantti_laptop> but last time I checked you only had one graph, also Apple has those graphs in 3D quite cool :P
<oy> correct, the ICC Profile in X spec is nicely shared
<oy> G-C-M reuses my code from ICC Examin for 3D profile views
<oy> with ICC Examin being installed that is used in KolorManager a button click away
<oy> you can use that too in colord-kde, but oh, ICC Examin uses extensively Oyranos
 * oy needs to leave for food now
<Blizzz> Riddell: tbh no
<Blizzz> Riddell: in 4.0.9 it is included, part of files_odfviewer app
<dantti_laptop> Riddell: it seems there's no colord-kde-dbg, is that expected? there is one bug report in LP that I have no clue without a BT.. I actually never saw a kded crash because of it..
<Riddell> dantti_laptop: -dbg packages are from debian and have to be manually maintained, ubuntu has also -dbgsym packages that get made automatically
<Riddell> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Riddell> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com quantal main restricted universe multiverse
<Riddell> should be the magic line
<Riddell> Blizzz: that's just the compiled version, the src has disappeared
<Riddell> was apps/files_odfviewer/src in 4.0.7
<Blizzz> Riddell: maybe frank split it off, I will ask him
<Riddell> Blizzz: thanks, means we can't ship it since it doesn't have source code
<Blizzz> Riddell: while i'm waiting for his answer, doesn't it make more sense to go directly to 4.0.9 or is it not possible?
<Riddell> Blizzz: for simplicity I was wanting to stay in sync with debian which is 4.0.8+patches and I think it's equivalent to 4.0.9
<Riddell> Blizzz: I'm asking Thomas Mueller what his plans are for 4.5 in debian
<Riddell> Blizzz: presumably 4.5 is the current stable?
<Riddell> Blizzz: is Thomas Mueller an owncloud inc dude?
<Riddell> Blizzz: got an answer from thomas on the webodf issue
<Riddell> "The full sources from git have been removed as from my point of view the unminified javascript                                                               
<Riddell> is enough to fulfill the requirement to change the code.                                                                                                     "
<Riddell> hmm not sure I agree, it might not be competely minified but there's no white space in there
<Blizzz> Riddell: yes, Thomas is the right place to ask, Frank just pointed me to him as well. He is a community member and does really a lot for us.
<Blizzz> Riddell: the only problem with minified js is that it's hardly readable, but should be effectively the same as the original
<Blizzz> i'd have also my doubts about it being good enough as src
<ScottK> Riddell: Did someone accept owncloud already?
<Riddell> ScottK: hum it got rejected
<Riddell> "This upload queue does not permit SECURITY uploads."
<Riddell> there must be a secret to uploading to quantal-security I'm not aware of
<Riddell> ScottK: but owncloud still in queue for precise and oneiric
<Riddell> rbelem: this git thing has defeated me
<rbelem> Riddell: :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: how do I get this diff? https://github.com/rbelem/icecream/commit/ef289875f2ce20801b44acc35d0e9a6c117e1804
<Riddell> or can you just give me the new .orig.tar and .debian.tar ?
<rbelem> Riddell: i will give you the .orig.tar and .debian.tar
<rbelem> one second
<danimo_> rbelem: will you upstrem the changes?
<danimo_> rbelem: (icecream)
<rbelem> danimo_: yup
<danimo_> rbelem: great :)
 * danimo_ is Upstream
<rbelem> danimo_: awesome :-D
<rbelem> danimo_: me and ragner, coworker, are working to make icecream build android
<rbelem> danimo_: we already got it compiling, we are polishing the patches
<rbelem> he already sent two
<rbelem> that were merged already
<danimo_> rbelem: cool
<rbelem> danimo_: we built android from cold build in 16 min
<danimo_> rbelem: seen it, coolo did it
<rbelem> :-D
<danimo_> rbelem: nice!
<rbelem> Riddell: i'm adding more changes that i made
<ScottK> Riddell: Only the security team can upload to security.
<Riddell> yeah just read it
<ScottK> OK.
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: Ping
<Elv1313> Hi, I get floods of email saying that my packages doesn't install on Ubuntu 12.10. I can confirm this. Look like kdelibs5 package name changed
<Elv1313> Is there a backward compatible way to keep a single "debian" directory for all debian/ubuntu versions?
<xnox> Depends: foo | bar
<xnox> if bar got renamed to foo
<Elv1313> Out build system automagically push on launchpad, but does not seem to support different packages for different distros
<xnox> sure it does.
<Elv1313> s/out/our
<xnox> ah ok.
<xnox> Elv1313: so use | for or.
<xnox> Elv1313: Build-Depends: foo | bar
<Elv1313> so kdelibs5 | kdelibs5-data?
<Elv1313> https://projects.savoirfairelinux.com/projects/sflphone/repository/revisions/master/entry/tools/build-system/launchpad/sflphone-client-kde/debian/control
<xnox> Elv1313: that looks wrong. as both packages exist since forever.
<Elv1313> "kdelibs5" is not in Ubuntu anymore
<Elv1313> it is there only if you upgraded early in the dev cycle, somehow
<Elv1313> I guess it is why the packages seem to work for existing users, but not those with clean install
<xnox> somebody who knows kdelibs5 should suggest what's the correct dependency
<Elv1313> I guess it is kdelibs5-data
<Riddell> Elv1313: it shouldn't have to depend on any library
<Riddell> they'll get added in magically by the ${shlibs:Depends}
<Elv1313> ok, cool, those packages are old
<Riddell> so just remove "libqt4-dbus, kdelibs5, kdepimlibs5,"
<Elv1313> Riddell: While you are there, I should merge my Umbrello branches as soon as the git is official
<Elv1313> So I got 5 branches so far
<Elv1313> I spent the last few weeks rewrting and rebasing them on top of what is now the umbrello-soc and thunk hybrid
<Riddell> hum, I realise I've no idea how the git transition is getting on
<Elv1313> I spoke to the student working on git, he should be done soon
<Riddell> thanks
<Elv1313> speak to darknight_ on #kde-git, he is there often
<Elv1313> the rules for most of kdesdk seem to be ready
<rbelem> Riddell: where should i send the files?
<ScottK> OK, so I fixed the qreal/double issues (so far) in cantor on armhf, but then I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1395372/ now.  Suggestions?
<rbelem> Riddell: http://media.rbelem.info/icecc_0.9.8~git2012111901-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<rbelem> Riddell: http://media.rbelem.info/icecc_0.9.8~git2012111901.orig.tar.bz2
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-29
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any thoughts about what's wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1395372/ - only fails in armhf.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: qreal v. double inconsistency
<JontheEchidna> in the WorksheetEntry interface class, layOutForWidth is defined as: virtual void layOutForWidth(qreal w, bool force = false) = 0;
<JontheEchidna> but it is implemented as virtual void layOutForWidth(double w, bool force = false) = 0; in the derived classes
<JontheEchidna> which on !arm is ok because qreal == double
<JontheEchidna> but on arm it's a float, which is a different signature, which means layOutForWidth is not defined in the derived classes
<JontheEchidna> (I know you know the float v. qreal differences, but to clarify... ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: changing the line "virtual void layOutForWidth(double w, bool force = false);" to "virtual void layOutForWidth(qreal w, bool force = false)" would fix
<JontheEchidna> (in the TextEntry, CommandEntry, and LatexEntry headers)
<JontheEchidna> seems to be one of the more subtle bugs of this type
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  I'll try that.
<ScottK> qreal ALL the things.
<shadeslayer_> ronnoc: pong 
<ScottK> If someone has a raring install, it'd be lovely for them to build kphotoalbum at https://github.com/jzarl/kphotoalbum/tree/kipi and see if it works.
<JontheEchidna> k
<ScottK> Comments back to KDE bug 307148
<ScottK> afiestas: There's a proposed patch in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307147 for Kamoso with KDE SC 4.9.80 that's been there sinced september with no comments.  Would you please have a look at it?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: builds fine here
<ScottK> OK. How about working?
<ScottK> Cantor uploaded...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or shadeslayer_ or somebody else with KDE commit rights: would you please commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/cantor/revision/54 upstream?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: will have a look today :)
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: best to just upload to review board and get the maintainers to commit it
<shadeslayer_> that way you can also apply for kde commit rights at some point in the future
<shadeslayer> incase anyone does kbreakout packaging stuff http://paste.kde.org/616532/
<shadeslayer> I got upstream to do some packaging :P
<Riddell> ScottK: cantor fix committed
<Riddell> you're getting quite good at these arm fixes :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  JontheEchidna helped on that one.
<ScottK> My force-hint worked, so all of 4.9.80 is in raring now.
<Riddell> ScottK: yay :)
<Riddell> thanks for taking care of that
<Peace-> hola :D
<Riddell> hi Peace- 
<soee> raring ?
 * Peace- installing raring
<Riddell> soee: our development version
<soee> ah ok
<Peace-> hi Riddell
 * Peace- installed on pavillion with x200 ati
<Peace-> ok the installed worked fine :)
<Peace-> installer *
<Riddell> Peace-: using today's image?
<Peace-> Riddell: yes
<Peace-> let me check but usually i use the daily live 
<Peace-> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> The only thing that doesn't work it's the wifi 
<Peace-> addittional drivers says no proprietary drivers are in use and it gives no options 
<Peace-> but well i have the broadcomn 4306
<Riddell> Peace-: what version of kde is on it?
<Peace-> 4.9.80 Riddell
<Riddell> lovely
<Peace-> Riddell: btw installing the firmware now wifi works 
<Peace-> but on jokey-kde you can't install it why?
<Peace-> i remember some old release that asked to install the broadcom stuff
<dantti_laptop> isn't ubuntu droping jokey?
<dantti_laptop> *wasn't
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> dantti_laptop: are you brazilian guy ?
<dantti_laptop> yup
<Peace-> wtf i have read of your problem with jail -ambassy 
<Peace-> embassy
<Peace-> what a mad story man
<dantti_laptop> yup, unfurtunatelly not over yet :/ 
<ScottK> dantti_laptop: Welcome back.
<dantti_laptop> ScottK: thanks
<yofel> am I the only one whose akonadi demands a vacation in raring? http://paste.kde.org/616892 
<ScottK> yofel: It may be on strike until you upload 4.9.2 to quantal-proposed.
<yofel> heh
<yofel> I'll try to look at 4.9.3 when I get home
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Yeah, meant 4.9.3.
<jussi> yay
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<diahane> hey guys and girls here is a free open source site http://bitfungus.org/ feel free to contribuite on that, we would like to make your/our life easier when searching for code resources, sorry for my bad english, if you want you can add your own resource link or third parties one
<ScottK> afiestas: ping
<afiestas> ScottK: read the kamoso thing., is in my todo already
<ScottK> afiestas: OK. Thanks.
 * Riddell onto kdegames packaging
<ScottK> Riddell: Did libkdegames get sorted?
<Riddell> ScottK: seems in good shape to me, do you know of any issues left with it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Just the note in the pad.
<Riddell> I thought the copyright was done, shadeslayer's e-mail to kde-games-devel doesn't seem to have come through
<ScottK> Dunno.  
<Riddell> shadeslayer?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ?
<ScottK> Your turn.
<Riddell> rohan?
<Riddell> oh he's at foss.in
<Riddell> at the woefully underpublicised kde mini summit
<ScottK> Calligra RC is supposed to release today.  I think I'll go ahead and upload it.
 * ScottK already did packages.
<Riddell> ScottK: I never wait with calligra, I just upload it once the packaging is done
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> What's the lcms that's mentioned in conjunction with calligra in the packaging spec?
<ScottK> Calligra 2.6 rc2 is uploaded.
<Riddell> a colour library?
<oy> yes a ICC CMM library
<ScottK> Project page?
<oy> www.littlecms.com
<ScottK> Thanks.
<oy> you are welcome
<ScottK> Package looks pretty unmaintained in Debian.  Two NMUs are the last two uploads.
<micahg> lcms2 should be supported
<micahg> (assuming calligra supports it :))
<Riddell> I'm sure I remember adding this as a calligra dep at some point
<afiestas> a friend of mine asks if there is a ppa or something with beta1 for Quantal
<afiestas> is there any?
<Riddell> afiestas: I'm afraid not, first update of the cycle always takes longer
<agateau> afiestas: project-neon ftw!
<Riddell> just packaging kdegames is a long process
<agateau> Riddell: btw, gwenview now optionally depends on lcms2 as well
<oy> ScottK, yes, 2.4 would be good to have, where are the NMUs listed?
<Riddell> agateau: noted for further investigation
<afiestas> Riddell: why is that? having neon already building those games shouldn't speed up the process?
<Riddell> afiestas: I doubt neon has copyright files complete enough for the archive
<afiestas> copyright files for debain should specify old copyright holders? or only the ones owning actual lines of code?
<Riddell> only the ones owning actual lines of code
<afiestas> can't git blame be used for the job then?
<afiestas> no better way of having a complete copyright 
<yofel> neon is helpful to figure out the build-deps, but the copyright files are... rather incomplete...
<afiestas> yofel: then can't we use git blame?
<afiestas> or svn blame for that matter
<yofel> for what?
<afiestas> for getting all the copyright holders of a file/project
<yofel> shadeslayer dug out some copyright parser I believe that I haven't tried yet. I usually use a combination of licensecheck and grep
<afiestas> why parse the copyright when you can get all teh accurate data from git/svn ?
<yofel> afiestas: in case you don't know how the copyright files are supposed to look like: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<afiestas> licence still will have to be greped though
<yofel> we need to copyright file in the binary packages
<yofel> you can't read the source from there
<afiestas> I don't know what a bianry package is, the thing that I install_
<afiestas> ?
<yofel> the .deb yes
<yofel> and if I understood ScottK right, then simply having the source available somewhere isn't enough
<afiestas> but you create the copyright file used to build the binary don't you?
<afiestas> can't that file be generated using accurate data from git?
<yofel> well, sure, if you write a copyright file parser that returns a formatted copyright file
<yofel> we need a) list of files that the license applies to b) short license text and pointer to full text c) copyright holders with name and year
<yofel> i.e. what the source files usually have as header
<afiestas> we can get C with 100% accurary, the rest must be human checked since there is no perfect parser
<afiestas> then I wonder, do we have something that checks if there's been a difference in the header from version X to version X+1 ?
<afiestas> or do we check all files one by one?
<yofel> there's 'licensecheck' which tries to parse the license out of the files, I then usually grep for license and feed the file list into grep Copyright to get the holders and then filter them out
<yofel> that's my workflow at least
<Riddell> copyright files are rarely updated with new versions (which is a bug)
<afiestas> I'm a little bit lost still
<afiestas> so we have shadeslayer neon with master packages that in theory work
<yofel> Riddell: do you have a workflow for that other than re-creating the file from scratch each time?
<afiestas> we can't use them as a base for beta1 release because we need to update copyright
<Riddell> yofel: nope
<afiestas> and according to what yofel says checking the copyright seems like a fairly quick thing to do, where is the trick?
<yofel> afiestas: neon packaging is quite different from archive packaging for various reasons
<afiestas> amount of packages? amount of manpower?
<yofel> latter mostly
<yofel> both though
<Riddell> no paticular problem, I'm doing it now and I expect to be finished sometime tomorrow morning
<afiestas> Riddell: 10 days after release, we should do better ideally
<afiestas> is KDE not doing a good work preapring releases?
<afiestas> beta releases I mean, I know that for final releases there is a period of time where distros can create packages
<afiestas> do we do that for beta?
<yofel> it would be good if someone from the KDE side would do a copyright check with debian-strictness before release. But otherwise the release management is fine
<yofel> it's mostly lack of manpower for the amount of packages on our side, and our automation scripts are still new and have lot of improvement potential
<Riddell> afiestas: first update of the cycle always takes extra time
<afiestas> I know that we can't change this but, is there any legal requirement to do have all this copyright info in the pacakge?
<afiestas> Riddell: we should start to package earlier then (ofc if possible and if that won't mean wasting effort)
<agateau> afiestas: yes, most licenses require that packages should be shipped with copyright notices
<agateau> ScottK explained this a few days ago iirc
<afiestas> btw I'm talking about this from a upstream PoV, it is stupid to release a beta if nobody can test it
<afiestas> maybe we should call it "Package time" or something like that
<afiestas> agateau: so I guess archlinux is ilegal (they do a simple tarball afaik)
<agateau> afiestas: most likely, yes
<agateau> afiestas: I assume no free software developer has yet bothered to attack them for not respecting licenses :)
<agateau> but Debian is a lot more picky about licensing
<agateau> afiestas: have you read heard about the json license problem?
<agateau> s/read//
 * yofel wonders what RPM does here
<yofel> all I can find is a one-line copyright field
<afiestas> agateau: nope
<agateau> afiestas: http://tanguy.ortolo.eu/blog/article46/json-license
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK I've managed to rope in viranch, he  works on some of the KDE Games and he went through a couple of sources and generated copyrights for us
<shadeslayer> We also discussed if we should ship these in the sources by default since then we can just copy the file over to debian/copyright
<afiestas> agateau: so muon is ilegal as well :33? (shadeslayer :p)
<agateau> afiestas: why would it be illegal?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: distrubuting binary packages without the debian/copyright would be illegal, yes :P
<afiestas> agateau: because yofel said that neon packages are missing some ocpyright stuff
<yofel> rdieter: just to make sure I understand this right: In a RPM spec you have one single field that documents the License of the whole package? What do you do if licenses are mixed? Put all licenses into that field?
<agateau> afiestas: ah neon, not muon
<afiestas> aaaah, sorry
<afiestas> neon
<yofel> neon is as grey as it gets I fear...
<afiestas> I always mess both of them xD
<rdieter> yofel: yes, e.g. License: LGPLv2+ and GPLv2
<yofel> rdieter: you guys sure have it easy...
<agateau> I have a great idea to solve that copyright mess!
<agateau> let's request copyright assignment!
<yofel> rdieter: thanks
<agateau> scnr
<rdieter> yofel: though we often simplify it if possible at packagers' discretion to only list the "effective" license (ie, in the above example, License: GPLv2)
<afiestas> so redhat that is super picky with patents and  licences only requrie one line
<afiestas> interesting
<yofel> rdieter: ok, that at least explains why we and debian seem to be the only ones that are picky about the copyright contents
<agateau> afiestas: unfortunately we inherit Debian pickiness here, not sure we can avoid this
<afiestas> agateau: first thing I said "I know we can't change this"
<yofel> not reall, we work from the same policy
<agateau> afiestas: the only workaround iirc is ppa
<yofel> *really
 * shadeslayer notes that copyright is probably the most time consuming part
<agateau> have a beta ppa which can be used to quickly push packages, then get proper copyrighted packages in the archive
<yofel> PPA's have some copyright rules as well, it's not like you can put _anything_ in there
<shadeslayer> ^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: got links to those copyright files?  your kbreakout you posted earlier has timed out
<agateau> yofel: sure, but it doesn't seem to be much of a problem if we look at neon
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lemme check
<yofel> it's not a problem as long nobody cares
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all links timeout, I'll just ask him to paste them 'forever'
<agateau> yofel: do you think people would start to care if we put kde beta and rc in a ppa?
<yofel> probably not... as long as we fix it later. Riddell ?
<Riddell> agateau: not from a legal view no
<Riddell> I just find it easier to get it sorted in development archive before doing backports to a ppa
<afiestas> we need scripts to make this more automatic imho
<afiestas> we can easily check modified files in the header area, new created files, and deleted files
<afiestas> at least give to the packager a hint of what to look at
<yofel> we do, they just don't really work for beta1
<afiestas> yofel: why?
<yofel> lots of new dependencies etc. so it took a while until the packages built
<yofel> later on will be faster
<Riddell> new dependencies, new files, deleted files, new apis, new abis, broken abis
 * yofel makes his way home - bbl
<Riddell> a large variety of changes needed
<Riddell> ScottK: ninjas build in new if you like to keep apol_ happy (and I do)
<apol_> :D
 * shadeslayer goes off to fix bug in kdiamond
 * Riddell is squatting in a closed library and wonders when the polis will show up
 * agateau is off as well
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm away from my computer now.  I'll look at it later.  Calligra-l10n in New tooif you could review.
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted!
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> hmm I just looked at the debian packaging to see how they're managing with kdegames but the recent uploads are 4.8.4..
<hrw> hej
<hrw> does someon know why /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kscreenlocker_greet takes 12% of cpu all the time?
<hrw> it is huge amount of power...
<afiestas> hrw: it shouldn't
<hrw> ok, got down to 4% but still 
<afiestas> hrw: which version of kde are you using?
<hrw> raring-proposed one
<afiestas> no idea of what is
<hrw> 4:4.9.80-0ubuntu7
<afiestas> oks, then is the new screen locker
<afiestas> can you install debug symbols for it, and then do some debugging?
<hrw> yes, the one which requires me to enter password twice.
<afiestas> twice_
<hrw> not today I'm afraid
<afiestas> ?
<afiestas> :s
<afiestas> only once here
<hrw> on previous version when I pressed Backspace + password it worked. now I wake up screen with Backspace, enter password, get 'wrong password' and enter it again
<hrw> ok, will try to find some time tomorrow to check what is wrong
<afiestas> backspace + password?
<hrw> to remove any chars I entered when screen was off
<afiestas> I'm quite lost  :/ but report a bug pls
<afiestas> getting the new screen locker to the quality of the old one is important
<hrw> sure
<hrw> today I am out of home so not possible to check ;D
<hrw> have a nice day afiestas - have to go
<afiestas> hrw: you too
<shadeslayer> any ideas why k-d-s depends onlibnewt0.52
<Riddell>   * Use the new default virtual terminal color palette instead of forcing the
<Riddell>     original one. (LP: #739943)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739943 in kubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "package kubuntu-default-settings 1:11.04ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739943
<Riddell>   * Depend on libnewt0.52 to make sure that the newt-palette alternatives are
<Riddell>     registered.
<Riddell>  -- Felix Geyer <debfx-pkg@fobos.de>  Tue, 22 Mar 2011 20:13:21 +0100
<Riddell> says changelog
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> re
<Riddell> what does re actually mean?
<yofel> Riddell: re-turned
<yofel> i.e. back
<Riddell> welcome back :)
<tsimpson> if we frown on public away messages, should not we frown on public back messages? ;)
<yofel> thanks ;)
<ronnoc> Darkwing: Does Blue Systems have any type of formal support services in place as of yet? If not, is it still a goal?
<Tm_T> ronnoc: wy specifically Blue Systems?
<ScottK> ronnoc: There's work in progress on making support contracts available.
<ScottK> For packaging lcms2, the symbol _cmsGetStockOutputFormatter@Base has gone missing.  Any idea if we care.
<ronnoc> OK thanks ScottK. If you remember, can you ping me when there is something concrete? 
<ScottK> I'm almost always glad to agree to things on the condition I remember to do it.
<ScottK> Calligra doesn't use it.
<yofel> lcms2 has a lot of rdepends, so i would say we care
<yofel> and it's used by krita from what I see
<ScottK> I'm downloading all the sources and I'll grep to see if it's used.
<ScottK> krita uses lcms, but not that symbol.
<ScottK> Riddell: You have mail on the ubuntu-release list.
<yofel> ok, now let's give this sru script a try...
<yofel> hm, bug 1081018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081018 in Kubuntu PPA "lose oxygen style with 4.9.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081018
<yofel> someone kill Trolltech.conf with fire
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted ninja.  Watch file doesn't work though. Ought to be fixed.
<yofel> hm, gnome-keyring killed the script, next try
<ScottK> lcms2 done.
<yofel> ScottK: is it fine if I mass-upload 4.9.3 to quantal-proposed?
 * yofel uploads and hopes the release team won't strangle him
<yofel> I'll do l10n tomorrow, forgot about it
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-30
<yofel> uploads rejected: ffmpegthumbs, kfloppy, kiten and pairs. Someone else will have to upload those
<yofel> (not in packageset for quantal)
<ScottK> yofel_: Yes.  Also need meta-kde.
<ScottK> yofel_: I'm rejecting packaging that don't have any upstream diff.  Don't be alarmed.
<ScottK> yofel_: kdenetwork needs a reupload to not overwrite the debian/changelog entry for the SRU that's already in updates.
<ScottK> yofel_: The rest is fine.
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> people here asking for PA3 for quantal :)
<shadeslayer> we should get cracking on that ASAP
<Riddell> yeah plenty of requests
 * shadeslayer is at the KDE Miniconf @ FOSS.in \\o/
<shadeslayer> whoops, sebas can't load the RSS widget in touch mode
<shadeslayer> !find plasmate
<ubottu> Package/file plasmate does not exist in quantal
<agateau> afiestas: ping
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> hmm, kubuntu-devel hasn't been moderated in a while
 * ScottK didn't know it had a moderation queue.
<Riddell> it usually doesn't since any address not subscribed of ubuntuy gets rejected
<Riddell> but some merge requests don't get through and laney's post there was over the size limit
<Riddell> so remember to look at the date on those e-mails :)
<ScottK> yofel_: How goes finishing up 4.9.3?
<yofel_> bad, I'm at work, so not really much time for it right now
<yofel_> won't get anything done for at least another 3h
<ScottK> OK.  I'd like to wait for powerpc to catch up some more before accepting, so no rush.  I'd just like to get it sorted today.
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you upload ffmpegthumbs, kfloppy, kiten and pairs for yofel (4.9.3 for quantal-proposed) so I can accept them later.
<yofel_> sure
<afiestas> agateau: pong
<Riddell> ScottK: oh yes I forgot to note that down last night on my todo
<ScottK> Thanks.
<agateau> afiestas: hey, I have been thinking more about our yesterday discussion regarding packages for beta versions
<agateau> afiestas: the more I think of it, the more I think beta tarballs are a practice of the past
<agateau> During beta period, master should be as stable or more stable than beta release
<agateau> Means people can use packages built from master to test instead of packages build from beta tarball
<agateau> So something like project-neon would be good enough for testers, maybe even better since it does not mess with "stable settings".
<agateau> it also means it is easier for a tester to test a fix after a bug report
<agateau> no need to wait for beta+1
<agateau> freeze schedules still makes sense, but I am not sure creating tarballs and even tagging beta is useful nowadays
<agateau> that is: if we get other distros to provide nightly packages as well
<agateau> afiestas: what do you think?
<afiestas> agateau: I think that if you rewatch the KDE tea time we did a few days back you'll see that I hold that opinion as well
<agateau> afiestas: yes, that's why I was a bit surprised you wanted packages for beta releases
<afiestas> agateau: for the future I want a lot of things, but for tyhe present I want different stuff
<agateau> :)
<agateau> afiestas: project-neon is not the future, though
<afiestas> in the future, yes we need a more modern release cycle for multiple reasons, but until then Kubuntu should package things before anyother distro
<afiestas> *any other
<afiestas> I was a little bit "shocked" when jussi said neon is not good enough to have real packages
<afiestas> we need real packages for master, always asap
<agateau> they are not good enough to get into the main archive, but they are good enough for testers
<afiestas> maybe we have to make upstream modify his behaviour by announcing new dependencies and stuff like that
<afiestas> packages should not differ technically, they may legally (copyright and stuff like that)
<afiestas> but technically (dependencies, features) they should be the same
<afiestas> if not #fail
<afiestas>  (because users won't be testing the real thing)
<agateau> they also differ by the amount of splitting
<agateau> for example: calligra in neon is one single package, whereas it is splitted in the archive
<afiestas> I can see an user using neon oh look everything works ! I got everything!
<afiestas> then he isntalls the final packages, forgets to install a split package and "meh mtp is not working on stable while it was working in unstable"!
<yofel_> project-neon differs quite a bit technically due to the idea to install it side-by-side with a stable KDE setup
<yofel_> the 'put everything into one package' thing is mostly a thing of maintainability
<afiestas> yofel_: that should be a PREFIX and maybe a few dependencies that can't be added to the archive/bacjkports/thingy
<afiestas> right now on my system I have distro KDE, KDE 4.10, KDE 4.9 and Frameworks5
<agateau> yofel_: note that I am not against putting everything in one package for neon
<agateau> yofel_: it makes sense for nightly builds to follow upstream split imo
<yofel_> agateau: I didn't assume you did ;)
<simplew> now kdelibs lock screen appears different, with a kubuntu background and the dialog to enter the password also different, is this something done with a patch in kdelibs?
<yofel_> any more splitting means tracking what files are installed where. That gets tricky if upstream changes things all the time
<agateau> afiestas: set up is a bit more involved for things like akonadi
<afiestas> agateau: why's that?
<yofel_> simplew: raring? KDE 4.10 has a new screenlocker
<agateau> afiestas: you need to define quite a few env vars if you don't want to mix akonadi versions
<simplew> yofel_: raring kde 4.9.80
<agateau> afiestas: akonadi does not use $KDEHOME for example
<afiestas> agateau: XDG vars, so?
<yofel_> simplew: that's just the new KDE screenlocker then
<agateau> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> I'm afraid of feedback not being 100% reliable because users have literally different things isntalled
<simplew> yofel_: but that was a patch submited where, in kdelibs?
<afiestas> we need to not only test KDE but also Kubuntu setup
<yofel_> simplew: I don't know - I think it's part of workspace
<afiestas> agateau: btw, if master were stable, why do we need project neon?
<agateau> afiestas: I did not say master is stable
<agateau> (unfortunately)
<agateau> afiestas: I say it is as stable as beta when we start freezing
<afiestas> During beta period, master should be as stable or more stable than beta release
<afiestas> oks, well there we differ then
<simplew> yofel_: when i move the mouse to get the dialog to enter the passowrd, the dialog does NOT get focus, to be able to enter the password i need to first go with the mouse and click in the password field
<agateau> afiestas: I am not saying I like it that way
<afiestas> in my ideal world of the future, master should be prepared for release anytime
<agateau> afiestas: I agree with this
<agateau> afiestas: but right now (ie, for 4.10) I think we can consider master stable enough to be used by testers
<afiestas> for Akademy2013 I want to hold a round table or something to talk about this
<afiestas> we must act 
<agateau> afiestas: I'd rather have testers use nightly builds of master than builds of beta1
<afiestas> I always use master, and only very very very few times I'm annoyed by it
<agateau> again, for 4.10
<agateau> afiestas: this is a different topic
<agateau> (and I agree with you we need an always-releasable master)
<afiestas> for 4.10 I'd stick with normal releases, we have developers that give value to that
<simplew> yofel_: i just prefer to use kde default unloack screen/dialog, that one gets focus when you move the mouse, and i prefer the black background, the kubuntu background image isnt that pretty...
<afiestas> and since ti is the stablished way we should respect that
<yofel_> simplew: that's the default KDE background, we didn't patch anything there
<ScottK> simplew: It's an upstream change in KDE.
<agateau> afiestas: What I am saying is: for 4.10 should we encourage testers to use project-neon to test, instead of beta1 packages (which do not exist)
<yofel_> simplew: and the screenlocker you get now is the new KDE default
<yofel_> simplew: if it has bugs report them on bugs.kde.org, but someone else will have to tell you against which component
<simplew> ScottK, yofel_: but i dont see anywhere a way to configure unlock background image 
<afiestas> agateau: and about that I'm saying that I disagree, we should provide real packages for the releases upstream does
<ScottK> simplew: I'd ask on #kde.  It's not Kubuntu specific.
<afiestas> for various reasons, 1-Upstream developers expect bugs to have a release
<afiestas> 2-Project neon packages re different from normal packages
<afiestas> that's it, 2
<afiestas> xd
<simplew> ScottK: but seams that was submited by a kubuntu developer, since it uses kubuntu default background image...
<afiestas> I was expecting more reasons :p
<agateau> :)
<agateau> afiestas: I think 2) is not an upstream concern
<ScottK> simplew: I don't think so.  I think it uses system default, which for Kubuntu would be the Kubuntu image.
<afiestas> agateau: well, it should be ours
<agateau> afiestas: we have a problem with versions indeed
<simplew> ScottK: hum
<afiestas> it is conceptualy broken ask people to test something that won't be used in 13.04
<agateau> afiestas: if we were to use nightlies we would need a way to publish their commit-id when bugs are reported
<agateau> afiestas: I am not talking about Kubuntu here
<afiestas> so let's wait for 4.12 and do this together with upstream
<agateau> afiestas: I am talking about testing KDE
<afiestas> I'm ok on doing nighties as long as packages as real ones, not neon's
<Riddell> yofel_, ScottK: uploaded
<yofel_> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<agateau> afiestas: I want people who are willing to test KDE and happens to be running Kubuntu, to have an easy way to test master
<afiestas> agateau:  and you have neon for  that, what's the matter?
<afiestas> maybe we are talking about different things
<agateau> agateau: I am talking about getting more people to test KDE master, whatever distro they run
<agateau> damn, pinging myself
<afiestas> neon is a wonderful thing for users that want to be in the cutting-edge without risking too much, but that's about it
<afiestas> beta testing and master testing right now should not be messed imho
<agateau> afiestas: why?
<agateau> right now master == beta + some fixes
<afiestas> well because that's not how upstream works, that's not wht some upstream expect
<afiestas> we should not decide those things, (we as in Kubuntu) upstream should
<agateau> mmm
<afiestas> and it will be a waste of time make users test neon instead of the real packages that we will ship 13.04 with
<agateau> maybe I should have pinged you on #kde-release then
<agateau> (is there such a channel)
<afiestas> imho there is nothing to do for 4.10, we are in beta already
<yofel_> IMO people should test the beta + check with neon if a bug still exists. Everyone will agree that we need to get faster at building the packages, which is work in progress. But I'm not too much a fan of yet another master build
<afiestas> this is a discussion either for 4.11 or 4.12
<agateau> again, I am not concerned about kubuntu there, I just want to take advantage of one kubuntu community product (neon) to get more tests of the upcoming kde sc release
<afiestas> so they will have real apckages soon (Riddell said today)
<afiestas> adn they will be able to test all releases upstream does
<agateau> I (as a KDE upstream developer) would rather see people test my latest code than code from 3 days ago
<afiestas> but you are only one, maybe others don't, so the right thing to do imho is discuss this for 4.11
<afiestas> and not mess with 4.10 since it is already going on
<BluesKaj> well, this doesn't follow the topic , but I'm concerned about the HW recognition of the 3.7 kernel . It's freezing at my wirelessKB and mouse , with absolutely no response . 13.04 here , but had to regress to the 3.5.0.17 kernel to make things work
<afiestas> or you can move gwenview to extragear adn do your own releases :P that's what I do with my stuff since I dont' want to follow SC
<agateau> afiestas: I think the 4.10 release schedule does not suggest master is supposed to break between beta1 and beta2
<agateau> afiestas: but maybe you are confused about what I want to do for 4.10
<ScottK> BluesKaj: We can't do anything about kernel stuff here.
<agateau> afiestas: I am not saying we should review our release schedule or strategy
<agateau> afiestas: at least not for 4.10
<afiestas> you are saying that we should encourage users to test KDE 4.10 with neon
<agateau> afiestas: I think we should suggest testers to run nightly builds, because those give us the most valuable output
<agateau> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> which I'm against because users won't know how the hell report bugs
<agateau> and how is it different with muon than with beta packages?
<afiestas> they wuill say "Beta1" while in reality it won' tbe Beta1
<afiestas> but Beta1+patches
<afiestas> that makes the user feedback less valuable and less trustworthy because we won't know (we as in upstream) in which commit exactly the user is
<BluesKaj> ScottK,  I'm not asking for a fix , let me rephrase , I guess this is a warning and have you guys seen or heard anything about this kernel module problem , because #ubuntu+1 is strangely silent on this issue.
<afiestas> besides, giving test to neon packages haas a serious downside for Kubuntu, which I'm also concerned about
<ScottK> It sounds very hardware specific.
<afiestas> if you read for example Martin G blog you will see many references to beta releases
<afiestas> asking specially for testing iun "Beta2 packages" and things like that
<afiestas> if you make Beta2 not be Beta2 anymore but instead beta2+patches it may get messy
<agateau> afiestas: well, you can replace those references with "YYYYMMDD"
<agateau> which is the info you get from neon packages
<afiestas> YYYYMMMDD of when neon packaged, not corresponding exactly to git
<afiestas> since neon is slow according to shadeslayer 
<afiestas> the packaging of neon I mean
<yofel_> there can be quite a bit of delay
<agateau> version says git20121022, is it the date of the git import?
<afiestas> and btw, why would an upstream developer have to care about something kubuntu (only) does?
<afiestas> this is adding overhead to upstream
<afiestas> leave things as they are for now and fix upstream, that's what I say
<agateau> that is why I say:
<yofel_> first the bzr importers run periodically, which means up to (IIRC) 4h delay, then the recipes need to build and packages need to build (add at least twice the i386 builder queue time + build time)
<agateau> 1. testers should provide correct version numbers (if not possible we are screwed)
<agateau> 2. we should encourage other distro to have similar nightly packages
<yofel_> doesn't opensusue have nighlies?
<agateau> I don't know
<agateau> I'd like to gather such information on community.kde.org
<agateau> in the Get involved page
<BluesKaj> could someone expalin the references to KDE 4.10? I think it's confusing some people including me 
<afiestas> agateau: I can agree with what you propose, but not for 4.10, again because it is not the STABLISHED things
<afiestas> I'm all up for modifying things, you know that better than anyone xD
<afiestas> I want to do releases each 3 months damn it...
<agateau> yofel_: a build delay is ok, as long as the reported dates match those of the git import
<afiestas> but things should be done right, not just taking things into our own
<yofel_> BluesKaj: we're talking about the beta testing and neon, with would both currently be 4.10
<agateau> yofel_: iirc recipes even have the ability to include the git commit-id in the version number, right?
<yofel_> agateau: well, the package version has the bzr revision in it, you can then compare bzr log and git log to find the hash out
<yofel_> but that's not really trivial
<agateau> yofel_: yes, too complicated :/
<BluesKaj> yofel_,  ahh neon ... ok , didn't work for me last yr 
<agateau> afiestas: ok, then I am going to do it in my little corner
<agateau> afiestas: asking kubuntu users willing to test gwenview from kde sc 4.10 to use neon
<agateau> afiestas: and we can revisit this discussion for 4.11
<afiestas> agateau: you can do as you please, but since you are in SC because you want to, you shouldn't do that imho
<afiestas> if you are in SC you should follow  whatever SC says, and try to change SC ways if you want to
<agateau> afiestas: actually that could provide some valuable feedback for 4.11
<afiestas> if not, you should come to extragear with me, where is sunny etc
<agateau> and where it's a mess to deal with translations
<agateau> :/
<afiestas> I don't see how it can, but well do as you want xD
<agateau> feedback on benefits/drawbacks of using nightly builds
<Riddell> some extragear packages depend on some SC packages which change API and ABI meaning we can't do backports easily
<agateau> *cough* libkdcraw *cough*?
<afiestas> agateau: well, then you should at least send an email somewhere to say "I'm going to do this with this objective"
<afiestas> we all should go at once in all this, that's why it is a SC 
<agateau> afiestas: define "somewhere". kde-testing@ kde-release-team@?
<agateau> <sarcasm>we are a SC, that's why we all use the same VCS</sarcasm>
<afiestas> agateau: release team and kde core devel? or only release team
<afiestas> the thing about sending it to release team is that only a few people are there
<afiestas> but anyway, do as you please dude
<afiestas> all this is a bloody mess already
<afiestas> nobody will notice a little bit more mess, really
<agateau> :/
<agateau> I assume people on kde-core-devel build kde by hand, so they don't really care about nightly builds
<afiestas> they do care
<afiestas> because they are the ones that are going to fix the bugs reported with "BEta1" though they won't be beta1 code but beta1+patches
<afiestas> nobody is going to tell you "Nitghtly are bad" they are not
<afiestas> they wil (or I will) tell you, say to the user "Test BEta1 but instead test a nightly" is bad
<agateau> if someone else but me and Benjamin committed code to Gwenview I would agree
<agateau> but they don't
<afiestas> then I go to the point before, you are part of SC
<afiestas> you are not releasing software by your own
<agateau> no, I am just writing it
<afiestas> which btw I would prefer if you did that (I'd like to have gwenview features when ready, nto every 6 months)
<afiestas> but right now you are part of SC, and SC should have an unified way of doing things, including asking user feedback
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.
<afiestas> but as I said, this is a bloody mess already everybody deos whatever they please
<afiestas> so you are in your rights to do whatever you please as well
<ScottK> The betas are still important though for distros.  Don't forget that.
<ScottK> We can't redo the whole KDE SC in the archive every day or two.
<agateau> ScottK: sure, but would you be able to do it, say every week, or every two weeks?
<ScottK> Two weeks we could probably do.
<ScottK> I guess it depends.
<ScottK> We're working on automating a lot of it.  There are just too many packages now.
<ScottK> Once that's working better, the bigger issue will be build capacity.
<ScottK> I'm sure if we tried weekly, we'd get yelled at.
<ScottK> Bi-weekly we could probably get away with.
<agateau> mmm, actually every two weeks is roughly the time between sc unstable releases so that would not change much I guess
<ScottK> If there was an easy way to know the subset of packages to update, we could do it more often.
<ScottK> Some kind of an API to query where the KDE maintainer would flip a "worth updating" flag or something.
<yofel_> we could re-use the diff-check for SRU's for the normal packages
<agateau> I wouldn't trust KDE maintainers to do this reliably
<ScottK> Yes, but I'm trying to get away from us having to read the diff.
<yofel_> the scripts have a diff check
<ScottK> It could be a git tag.
<yofel_> automated
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Then how come you uploaded stuff with no diff?
<ScottK> (for 4.9.3)
<yofel_> anything that starts wth lib is not included there becaues some packages might build-dep on >= 4.9.3 of them
<simplew> how can i downgrade to a previous kernel version?
<ScottK> agateau: Maybe a transitional approach would be to keep the beta/RC schedule, but define a git tag format maintainers could use, if they choose, to signal it's worth taking a snapshot.
<simplew> wrong channel, sorry
<yofel_> we should re-check that for those packages that should have a stable ABI
<ScottK> Then a commit hook could monitor for the tag and maybe mail the pacakger list.
<Riddell> afiestas: 15:27 < seb128> Riddell, ScottK: does https://code.launchpad.net/~stijnbrouwers/ubuntu/quantal/kamoso/fix-missing-icons/+merge/134772 seems fine to you?  it's basically making an icon change "webcamreceive" -> "digikam"
<agateau> ScottK: interesting, so your point is that you'd rather avoid rebuilding everything
<ScottK> afiestas: I told seb128 it needed to go upstream.
<ScottK> agateau: It takes a LOT of build time to rebuild the whole SC.
<agateau> ScottK: sure, and it is the same problem for other distributions, so that's something to take into account
<ScottK> I think it'd be cool to do more updates and keep things closer to upstream if there's a good way to find the interesting times to do it.
 * yofel_ perpares kde-l10n and wonders what happened to the 4.9.4 tagging
<ScottK> I accepted kde4libs for quantal so it'll have time to build everywhere.
<ScottK> yofel_: don't forget meta too.
<yofel_> do we really need meta?
<ScottK> I think there's still something we use from it.
<Riddell> yofel_: I guess the same thing happened to 4.9.4 as 4.10 beta 2 tagging
 * yofel_ is worried that, as some of the meta packages use >=, our no-diff rejects might not really work
<ScottK> yofel_: Good point.
<ScottK> Maybe we don't need it.
<yofel_> I'll take a look at it and check if we need it after all
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> kubuntu peeps, last chance to decide do we want an alpha next week? we do but it'll get in the way of 4.10 beta 2
<yofel_> hm, 4.9.85 had the same tagging date, right
<yofel_> geez, time flies...
<ScottK> You're point about the >= is a good one.
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  We want it.
<afiestas> ScottK: that seems like a workaround for a workaround 
<afiestas> meaning, depending on digikam icon instad of webcamreceive
<Riddell> new kde sc and an alpha, a busy week :)
<afiestas> anyway, tell him to make a reviewboard and we w'll check it asap
<ScottK> We need it to work out the machinery of a milestone without the Canonical flavors participating.
<yofel_> any other flavours planning to have an a1 ?
<ScottK> afiestas: I didn't look at the content of the change just enough to see it wasn't something I'd distro patch.
<ScottK> yofel_: No.
<Riddell> yofel_: I think we'll be all alone
<yofel_> that'll be fun
<Riddell> i386/amd64 desktop images?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> stgraber will be driver
<yofel_> is there a reason why we still have alternate dailies?
<yofel_> or did someone just forget to kill them?
<ScottK> No.  Those should go away.
<yofel_> k
<micahg> Riddell: for owncloud, maybe you want to add a NEWS entry as that's a major change?
<ScottK> yofel: killed.
<micahg> Riddell: for the SRUs I mean
<Riddell> micahg: owncloud has no NEWS file and I'd think all users will read the index.php
<ScottK> Adding a NEWS file is easy.
<micahg> Riddell: index.php is too late :)
<micahg> Riddell: you want to warn users that you're pulling the rug out from under them
<micahg> at least I would think you'd want to :)
<Riddell> micahg: how will a NEWS file do that?
<Riddell> it's in the changelog which is what muon etc shows
<micahg> Riddell: well, in cases of cli tools, it's displayed on install, it's e-mailed to admins on servers
<micahg> idk how muon handles it TBH
<ScottK> Riddell: server installs don't have muon.  NEWS is the right tool.
<Riddell> I've never seen that
<Riddell> and I've been running a debian server for a decade :)
<Riddell> does apt-get do this or something else?
<ScottK> Apt will show it.
<ScottK> It's only used in cases where there's a significant incompatibility.  I've only ever done it once.
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> so I want a file in /usr/share/doc/owncloud/NEWS detailing the change?
<micahg> dch --news?
<yofel> where the hell is that documented? I couldn't find it in the debian policy
<micahg> not in policy, but developers reference: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/developers-reference/best-pkging-practices.html#bpp-news-debian
<yofel> thanks
<micahg> I'm shocked it's not in policy
<ScottK> Policy would be use a NEWS file when ...., not here's how you do a NEWS file.
<micahg> ScottK: right, but I couldn't seem to find that either
<ScottK> As with many things in Debian, I think it's left to the maintainer to decide.
<Riddell> ownclouds reuploaded with NEWS
<Quintasan_> \o
<yofel> evening queuebot
<yofel> ...
<yofel> good evening to you too Quintasan
<Quintasan> T_T
 * Quintasan throws bricks at queuebot
<Riddell> oy, no violence in this channel!
 * Quintasan thorws more bricks at queuebot
<Quintasan> It's just a bot
<agateau> s/bricks/lego bricks/
<agateau> let's nerf it
 * Riddell stands infront of queuebot in an act of nonviolent resistance
 * yofel sends a creeper in queuebot's direction
<Riddell> I don't like the sound of that!
<Quintasan> Riddell: Got some time to review maliit?
<Riddell> Quintasan: throw it at me and see how far I get :)
<Quintasan> mikhas: Could you get someone to write more extensive descriptions for packages in maliit? I only want descriptions since the current ones are not really good and I don't feel like figuring out which module does what
<Quintasan> duh
<Quintasan> Riddell: Wait, I accidentaly overwrote the damn changelog
<shadeslayer> sebas is going to test Kubuntu active, he says to expect a long email about broken things if he finds any issues :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: how did the newpackage for our bot work?
<Quintasan> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Quintasan> duh
<shadeslayer> newpackage foo ver 
<shadeslayer> I think 
<shadeslayer> !newpackage 
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<shadeslayer> ~newpackage 
<Quintasan> XDD
<Quintasan> yofel: help us!
<shadeslayer> no kubotu 
<shadeslayer> so ...
<yofel> talk to agateau
<yofel> er, apachelogger_
<yofel> today's my tab-complete failure day...
<shadeslayer> tab fail day for yofel 
<agateau> \o/
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> yofel: but what was the commad format again
<yofel> kubotu: newpackage foo ver [add. descr]
<yofel> the bot only runs 'newpackage' from kubuntu-dev-tools, so just use that
<Quintasan> apachelogger_: Where be me bots
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Can we get PA3 done first and he tries that?
<ScottK> We know there's breakage in the earlier stuff.
<mikhas> Quintasan, you need a package description for each individual package?
<shadeslayer> huh ? I got most requests for PA3 today 
<shadeslayer> so we should prioritize that
<Quintasan> mikhas: Where applicable, let me send you what I have so there is something to expand
<shadeslayer> there's a packaging tutorial tomorrow, will try and recruit people for doing kde games 
<Quintasan> [tools]% newpackage                                                                                                     (quintasan@demonbane:~/Sauce/tools)
<Quintasan> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Quintasan>   File "/usr/bin/newpackage", line 26, in <module>
<Quintasan>     from KubuntuDevTools.launchpad import KDTLaunchpad
<Quintasan> wat
<yofel> ScottK: kde-l10n coming, you said kdenetwork needs to be redone?
<yofel> set pythonpath to the pylib folder or just install the package from the PPA
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> what PPA now
<Quintasan> T_T
<ScottK> yofel: yes.  there was already a kdenetwork SRU in quantal and you dropped the changelog entry for it.
<yofel> Quintasan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/+archive/kubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> bulldog98: could you please enable raring for the recipe? thanks
<yofel> ScottK: we should probably add a check for that to the scripts
<ScottK> Yes.
<yofel> I just took the 4.9.3 packages as we did them
<ScottK> That's why I get to read ALL the diffs.
<tsimpson> you have kubotu now
<yofel> tsimpson++
<yofel> Quintasan: there be bot ;)
<Quintasan> tsimpson: Thanks!
<Darkwing> yofel: Why did I read that is Scottys voice from ST:4 "There be whales!"
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> mikhas: http://paste.kde.org/617624
<Quintasan> mikhas: for example libmaliit-glib1
<shadeslayer> hahaha 
<Quintasan> I could leave the description like this but I can imagine people whining about the descriptions
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there be whales :P
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Riddell: dget -xu http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/maliit-framework_0.93.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think everything apart from descriptions and tests not building should be alright
<Darkwing> For those of you who didn't catch the there be whale ref... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CM8tTG9Yig
<Quintasan> MFW 600MB OF DEPS FOR MALIIT
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> graphvis
<Quintasan> mikhas: Why do we need graphviz for maliit?
<Quintasan> or it's doxygen pulling so much texmagic
<mikhas> Quintasan, OK
<Quintasan> mikhas: It doesn't have to be very extensive, just to let admins know that "Hey, this package does X or has files required by X"
<Quintasan> mikhas: Generic copy and paste doesn't work (I tried) :)
<mikhas> Quintasan, doxygen
<mikhas> that one pulls in graphviz for nicer dependency graphs
<mikhas> 600MB, nice
<Riddell> Quintasan: mm, I'm being called away I think I won't be able to look at this tonight
<Quintasan> Riddell: Sure thing, I'm still halfway there if we want tests
<Quintasan> if we do not need them then it is ready
<Quintasan> mikhas: make check <-- that's what's used for tests?
<mikhas> yep
<Quintasan> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mikhas> no workey?
<Quintasan> it works when I invoke it when building manually
<Quintasan> or not
<Quintasan> still fails some tests
<mikhas> send me the faillog by mail?
<mikhas> or probably got an OBS link?
<Quintasan> mikhas: QMAKE_OPTIONS = M_IM_PREFIX=/usr CONFIG+=disable-gtk-cache-update CONFIG+=notests
<Quintasan> duh
<mikhas> M_IM_PREFIX? that sounds wrong
<mikhas> can you try just "PREFIX"
<mikhas> and yes, enable tests if you want to run them =p
 * Quintasan facepalms
<Quintasan> I'm sooooooo dumb
<mikhas> I guess someone from us got fed up with failing tests on OBS or so
<mikhas> eh
<Quintasan> probably
<mikhas> could be me really doing similar stupid things
<Quintasan> I just copypasted the whole QMAKE_OPTIONS from what you gave me
<mikhas> in fact, I definitely have, in the past ;-)
<Quintasan> M_IM_PREFIX as well
<mikhas> right
<mikhas> that one is old and probalby only worked because it was using /usr anyway
<mikhas> "worked"
<Quintasan> QMAKE_OPTIONS = PREFIX=/usr CONFIG+=disable-gtk-cache-update
<Quintasan> So it should be like that
<mikhas> yep
<mikhas> Quintasan, what is the max length for a deb package description? 80 cols?
<Quintasan> mikhas: Yeah
 * Quintasan tries testbuilding now
<mikhas> and each new line starts with a space, right?
<Quintasan> Yeah
<ScottK> Actually 79
<ScottK> Any volunteers to be the point person for kdevelop SRUs so I can ask to get it included in the micro-release exception?
<Riddell> shadeslayer's been doing a good job of packaging it
<Riddell> but failing him I'll do it
<ScottK> OK
<shadeslayer> yeah, I can take care of kdevelop 
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> crap
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you rembember what was the package that used xvfb to run tests?
<Quintasan> For some reason just installing it doesnt help
<ScottK> I think openjdk does.
<Quintasan> Funny thing
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1400149 <-- here is a small part of buildlog
<Quintasan> see that previous tests work
<Quintasan> but
<Quintasan> ft_exampleplugin:
<Quintasan> fails to connect for some reason
<ScottK> Dunno
<ScottK> Ask in #ubuntu-x?
<mikhas> Quintasan, http://paste.kde.org/617636/
<mikhas> gotta go now
<Quintasan> mikhas: Awesome, thanks!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you got nvidia?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> ATi which i have disabled
<Quintasan> yofel: You?
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Damn it
<Quintasan> I wonder why compositing is SLOOOw when I have video playback
 * shadeslayer notes that all discrete cards are crap and one should just stick with intel cards
<rbelem> Riddell:-)
<rbelem> Riddell: is the icecc package ok?
<Tygart> I was trying to submit a bug, (plasma-desktop (0.4)) it says not enough information, 
<Tygart> http://paste.kde.org/617666/
<Tygart> I was using "Crash Report Assistant"
<ScottK> Tygart: Use it to install debug packages and then have it regenerate the backtrace.
<yofel> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> yofel: You use mplayer or some other magic?
<yofel> mplayer usually, yes
<Quintasan> yofel: vdpau I guess, does you compositing slow down when you play a video?
<bulldog98> yofel: ok
<yofel> can't say I notice anything with 304.64, output is xv in smplayer
<yofel> lemme try vdpau
<yofel> Quintasan: I would need something to measure it, but it is a tad slower with vdpau
<yofel> Quintasan: yeah, it is a bit slower, but I hardly notice it here
<Quintasan> when I use xv nothing weird happens
<Quintasan> when I try vpdau it's really slow
<Quintasan> I could record a video but generally it gets really uhh
<Quintasan> rough?
<yofel> I don't have anything 1080p lying around to try it with. That might slow it down
<Quintasan> Doesn't matter
<Quintasan> yofel: It slows down even with 640x480 video
<Quintasan> I'll try experimental
<yofel> my quadro nvs 3100M hardly slows down on 720p here
<Quintasan> feels bad mna
<Quintasan> man
<Quintasan> I got a GeForce GTX 560
<Quintasan> and it's slowing down
<Quintasan> that's dumb
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> yofel: Experimental solved it
<yofel> 310?
<Quintasan> yofel: Yeah
<snele> Quintasan: I think this is a known problem with vdpau+kde http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=173519
<Quintasan> snele: Well, good thing since 310 fixed the damn thing
<Quintasan> But my connection is getting slower and slower
<Quintasan> This ISP is retarded
<Quintasan> the connection slows to a crawl everyday between 18:00 to 22:00
<Quintasan> What the hell
<shadeslayer> btw I found a binary called telepathy-indicator today 
<shadeslayer> possibly that already does some m-i integration
<Quintasan> hue
<shadeslayer> need to investigate next week 
<shadeslayer> ( though it most likely only works with empathy and ktp would need to be modified to call tp-indicator )
<Tygart> could someone tell me what this is? 
<Tygart> /user/bin/virtuoso -t +foreground +configfile /temp/virtuoso_kn1964.ini +wait
<vHanda> that is virtuoso
<vHanda> the database used by nepomuk
<Tygart> every time I re-enable nepomuk it comes up and everything heats up 
<Tygart> my fans start running fast
<vHanda> Which version of KDE are you on?
<Tygart> 13.04
<vHanda> Also do you have akonadi enabled?
<vHanda> 13? :O
<vHanda> You can check for akonadi via 'akonadictl status'
<Tygart> what ever version of KDE thats in 13.04
<Tygart> vHanda: it said it was not enabled
<Tygart> enabling now
<vHanda> no no
<vHanda> don't
<Tygart> oop
<Tygart> oops*
<vHanda> Could you open an application such as Dolphin, goto help -> About KDE
<vHanda> and check the KDE version over there
<vHanda> well, virtuoso is knows to have problems with KDE Pim (Akonadi)
<genii-around> Tygart: 4.9.80 is what seems to be on my 13.04
<Tygart> 4.9.80
<vHanda> hmm, so that would be kde 4.10 beta1?
<vHanda> interesting
<vHanda> anyway, here is what I want you to do -
<Tygart> ok
<vHanda> 1. Run the script given over here - http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Nepomuk/VirtuosoInternal#Connecting_directly_to_virtuoso
<Tygart> I don't know if it makes a difference but *user/bin/virtuoso -t +foreground +configfile /temp/virtuoso_kn1964.ini +wait* shows up three times in "Htop"
<vHanda> you will get a prompt of the form SQL>
<vHanda> type status() over there
<vHanda> 'status();''
<vHanda> hmm
<vHanda> You probably just have threads enabled in htop, so it is showing it a number of times.
<Tygart> vHanda: Sorry I don't understand the last part what to type into SQL
<vHanda> SQL> status('ckrh');
<vHanda> Do you see a prompt of the form SQL> ?
<Tygart> Yes
<vHanda> cool.
<vHanda> Type - status('ckrh');
 * vHanda should write a script to gather all of this information
<Tygart> You want me to paste it right?
<Tygart> the output
<vHanda> yup
<Tygart> http://paste.kde.org/617702/
<vHanda> Tygart: $ qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukqueryservice
<vHanda> could you please run that
<vHanda> and provide me with the output
<Tygart> Ok 
<Tygart> http://paste.kde.org/617714/
<vHanda> urgh, my bad
<vHanda> $ qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukqueryservice /nepomukqueryservice
<Tygart> http://paste.kde.org/617720/
<vHanda> Tygart: is it still consuming a lot of cpu?
<vHanda> Tygart: last one - $ qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukfileindexer /nepomukfileindexer userStatusString
<Tygart> No, 
<vHanda> :|
<vHanda> cause no queries or anything seem to be running
<Tygart> robert@Laptop:~$ qdbus org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukfileindexer /nepomukfileindexer userStatusString
<Tygart> File indexer is idle.
<vHanda> Okay, so I'll write a guide as to what all information you can provide when virtuoso does act up
<Tygart> The CPU useage is a lot better and the "/user/bin/virtuoso -t +foreground +configfile /temp/virtuoso_kn1964.ini +wait" is nologer there  
<vHanda> and I'll post it somewhere public
<Tygart> Ok 
<vHanda> that way whenever virtuoso does act up, you can provide me with that info
<Tygart> Sounds good
<Tygart> vHanda: What we did,  did that correct the issue? or was that just for gathering information? 
<vHanda> information gathering
<vHanda> I think since you're on beta1, it was just indexing files
<vHanda> but it finished by the time we gathered the info
<Tygart> ok I see
<Tygart> Thanks
<ScottK> yofel: I don't see kdenetwork re-uploaded?
<yofel> ScottK: up now
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
 * ScottK just accepted l10n.
<ScottK> I'll start doing the others once kde4libs is published on all archs.
<ScottK> dantti: Can you join #debian-qt-kde on OFTC?
<ScottK> yofel: we need the newer akonadi too, don't we?
<yofel> you're right, give me a minute
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> up
 * yofel wonders if there was anything else
<ScottK> Anything you see in Ninjas you didn't upload?
<yofel> hm, no, it's easier to see once you've accepted everything though
<ScottK> Yeah.  Powerpc buildds are way behind, so I'm trying to ease stuff in.
<dantti> ScottK: what's the irc address?
<yofel> dantti: irc.oftc.net
<dantti> yofel: thanks, I found in kvirc list :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [771661] Allow .xsession-errors to be a symlink @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/771661 (by Martin Pitt)
<ScottK> yofel: How about smoke*
<yofel> 0-diff IIRC
<yofel> do we need to rebuild the bindings?
<ScottK> No, if they are zero diff, leave them
<ScottK> yofel: Those 4 packages are in the quantal packageset now, so you can upload them next time.
<yofel> yay
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-01
<JontheEchidna> the new screen locker is... much more 21st century ;-)
<ScottK> Is it reliable?
<JontheEchidna> should be http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2011/10/new-screen-locker/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> yofel: Now that I've accepted everything, I checked Ninjas and it's clear we got them all.
<ScottK> 4.9.4 tarballs available, BTW.
<ScottK> Riddell: Are GFDL invariant sections allowed under KDE licensing policy?
<ScottK> 4.9.3 from quantal-proposed seems to be running fine here.
<BluesKaj> ScottK, my HW is older so the new 3.7 kernel freezes at my wireless KB recognition , and I have hard reboot , and the 3.5 kernel doesn't fails on the nvidia additional driver install here , so I'm going to wait for the alpha before I try 13.04 again
<BluesKaj> have to hard reboot
<ScottK> Did you talk to Ubuntu kernel people/file bugs?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Were you ever able to test the rebuilt kphotoalbum?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: anything to test in particular?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307148#c9 - Not really.
<ubottu> KDE bug 307148 in general "Build failed against libkipi 2.0.0" [Normal,New]
<ScottK> I'd just like to give upstream some feedback so maybe they'll release the changes ...
<JontheEchidna> well, uh, it seems to run at least; but I've never used the program before
<ScottK> It looks like almost anything involving image manipulations would test the libkipi integration.
<JontheEchidna> I get a nice crash when kipi-plugins is installed
<JontheEchidna> (will report on the bug)
<yofel> about the screenlocker: here it's about the same as the old one except for the much better UI. It still locks the screen AFTER waking up from suspend so I still see my desktop for a moment
<ScottK> Excellent.  Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel: Ready to take a crack at 4.9.4?
<yofel> I'm fixing neon up for raring, can look at it in an hour or so
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> 4.9.3 is all in updates and I installed it.
<ScottK> err proposed
<ScottK> Seems good so far.
 * yofel goes building 4.9.4
<yofel> lot's of packages are skipped, so this should be a relaxing update
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-02
<ScottK> Be careful about bumping build-dep versions for libs we aren't updating.
<yofel> the script doesn't support that idea yet, it force-updates kdelibs, kdepimlibs and lib*. I'll do a manual check
<yofel> do you know if python3-support-bytecode.patch an be completely dropped in 4.9 as well?
<yofel> seems like it can
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1085519] Does KDE SC 4.10 process cookies differently than 4.9? @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1085519 (by Marco Parillo)
<apachelogger> it's a bugestion
<yofel> it's an apachelogger!
<apachelogger> what? where? :O
<yofel> on the backside of the moon ;P
 * apachelogger believes that to be an iron sky reference and fails to see the connection but cheers anyway
<yofel> 33 packages were updated
 * ScottK thought yofel said back side of the muon.  It would have been more topical.
<yofel> lol
<Riddell> ScottK: no GFDL invariant sections are not allowed, have one slipped in?
<simplew> how can i change the unlock background image?
<simplew> yofel_: prong
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/ppa/494q.html
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  In kdesdk - ./scripts/kde-emacs/kde-emacs-tips.texi  ./scripts/kde-emacs/kde-emacs-doc.el
<ScottK> yofel: Can you write the release team list about the symbol changes in pimlibs?  We shouldn't have that in a point release.
<ScottK> Particularly not missing ones.
<yofel> well, I was just wondering about those. They seem to be caused by the fix for the ABI breakage in 4.9.3, or I'm misreading something.
<yofel> I'm off for dinner, will take another look later
<yofel> s/dinner/lunch/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "I'm off for lunch, will take another look later"
<simplew> yofel: could you tell which package i need to uninstall to have the item "Pinter Applet" removed from systray?
<simplew> yofel: nevermind, its done
<ScottK> yofel: But we had the ABI breakage fix patch in 4.9.3, so that shouldn't be a diff for 4.9.4.
<ScottK> Could be related though.
 * ScottK didn't investigate.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-25
<ScottK> yofel: It also had a directory in there called '17'.  Is that normal?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: in the plugins?
<yofel> in the lib package - I'm not sure whether it should be there, it's created by debian rules and I think came from debian
<yofel> let me check whether they still have that
<yofel> they do
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll try to test tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ok
<valorie> Riddell: added my phone #, thanks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/pfhri07qd#line-516
<shadeslayer> thoughts on that?
<shadeslayer> passes over here http://build.kde.org/view/KDE%20SC%20stable/job/kdelibs_stable/929/consoleText
<shadeslayer> wheee
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/4kGVbnx.png
<shadeslayer> when you add a new panel ^^
<ScottK> Maybe it's OK then.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> hi lordievader, excited :) finally snow today here in Poland 
<lordievader> soee: Snow, wow. Lucky you, I hope for a white Christmas, but so far no snow.
<soee> will come :)
<jussi> soee: we don't even have snow in helsinki yet...
<yofel> ScottK: wrt marble: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/kdeedu.git;a=commitdiff;h=5f44d4090756de0e258e9aeee26030bf39561979
 * yofel dropped the cmake policy patch from kdelibs
<yofel> I didn't make that backportable so it's not worth it
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> i tried the daily
<cortexA9> some issues with wifi.
<cortexA9> connection deactivated.
<apachelogger> ewww, snow
<soee> weee! :)\
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: box sets are not particularly cheap to produce in small amount
<apachelogger> also very hard to sell without having them in an actual consumer store ;)
<apachelogger> we need more top posting n the mailing list
<apachelogger> I am not annoyed enough by it
<soee> ksquares failed to build for saucy :|
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/mjkKUZHs what's that about?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell I mentioned it atleast 3 times when explaining driver manager -.- , qapt-batch will get a new flag called --plasma , which will cause it to show update / installation progress via the notification area ( just like the copy notification )
<apachelogger> wasn't in during driver manager :P
<apachelogger> still makes no sense btw
<jussi> apachelogger: why does it ake no sense? (I seem yo ask you why an awful lot)
<apachelogger> something went wrong with them words there :P
<apachelogger> argh, polkit is impossible to debug
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> it makes no sense because if one calls qapt-batch that invocation is not contextually bound to plasma
<apachelogger> i.e. the desktop
<jussi> apachelogger: but it will be a flag, that is only enabled for items called from that desktop? or did I miss something? 
<apachelogger> I dunno the use case because no one ever tells me the use case
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<jussi> apachelogger: !!!! http://media.fukung.net/imgs/325392234308099338full.jpg
<apachelogger> lulz
<apachelogger> hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> Guys, if there is a way to give some credit to the original author of the code that made the Kubuntu Romania download page: https://plus.google.com/+ZetCoby that would be great. His name is Cosmin Seviciu.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the idea was that once the user hits "Apply" in driver-manager, the installation progress is reported via plasma
<apachelogger> see my remarks about context
<shadeslayer> so how does the restart notification tie into the context 
<apachelogger> also IMO driver-manager doesn't want to use qapt-batch but libqapt directly for integration reasons
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it doesn't have a context, it's your desktop telling you that your desktop needs a reboot
<shadeslayer> can you explain a bit more regarding the integration reasons?
<apachelogger> what you want is a progress bar inside the driver-manager
<shadeslayer> and do you have a better way to do it>
<shadeslayer> *?
<apachelogger> because as I have stated numerous times the driver manager is not an installer, it's a manager
<apachelogger> the management task is comprised of an installation task (qapt) and a configuration task (driver-manager-common)
<apachelogger> so progress of the management task is 0->75% =qapt installing the package and 76-100% configuration (e.g. modprobe setup etc.)
<apachelogger> iff however the package is already installed we have 0-100% configuration 
<apachelogger> that's why you don't want a plasma notification, why you don't want qapt and why you want a progress bar inside the app itself
<apachelogger> short of having a progressbar that actually represents what is going on you might as well just put a spinning circle indicator there and be done with it
<shadeslayer> except that libqapt doesn't offer python bindings
<apachelogger> excep they can be created, or the driver-manager gets implemented in cpp and uses cpython to use driver-manager-common
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: how long does the blog post need to be?
<shadeslayer> I don't think there's a minimum limit :P
<apachelogger> 1200 words
<apachelogger> maximum 30k
<apachelogger> if you hit the maximum you'll need to start writing a book
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: should be something about the event. 
<jussi> no limits! :P
<jussi> (although Id advise against "I was at munich this weekend" :P )
<ovidiu-florin> I'm at work now, but I'll try to come up with something creative.
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: regarding the migration to wordpress
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: talk to tsimpson
<ovidiu-florin> I think there's a way to have translations for articles. so there is no need to have a separate site to have the content in a different language.
<ovidiu-florin> just a subdomain, or a url change
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: ^
<apachelogger> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2013/11/25/gwenview-plugins/
<apachelogger> animated gifs are weird I say
<agateau> apachelogger: awesome!
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: what way is that?
<agateau> apachelogger: next step: making it distro-agnostic
<jussi> agateau: Hows things?
<jussi> :D
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: http://www.hermesthemes.com/how-to-make-wordpress-website-multilingual/ and http://wordpress.org/plugins/multilingual-press/
<agateau> jussi: about to melt my laptop with a webkit build, other than that everything is fine
<ovidiu-florin> there are a few out there
<jussi> agateau: :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make some tests on my blog
<agateau> jussi: I saw the pictures of the Jussi family at the sprint, looks like Kubuntu is a family operation now :)
<jussi> agateau: yeah, something like that. why werent you there? 
<agateau> jussi: I was at Akademy-fr
<jussi> agateau: not acceptable excuse :P
<apachelogger> agateau: making something scalable agnostic to install foo has been on my todo since 2007 or so :S
<agateau> jussi: it will have to do :)
<agateau> apachelogger: good, it's about to happen then ;)
<apachelogger> :S
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: when will that gwenview thingy become available?
<apachelogger> just so non trivial
<ovidiu-florin> in 14.04
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<apachelogger> agateau: I am beginnning to think that maybe it shoudl be done on a per-application basis anyway
<apachelogger> package management is just so vastly different in the no-so-major distros
<apachelogger> or even binary vs. gentoo
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you plz look at bug 1182784
<ubottu> bug 1182784 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Install with German / Swiss Keyboard fails: "ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141" or "Installer Crashed"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182784
<shadeslayer> I for one cannot reproduce it
<agateau> apachelogger: I was thinking of something done this way actually. Adding hooks in the upstream code so distro can provide their part
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: - The installation with Swiss-German Layout works if the installation language is English and not German.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and on that note maybe try f6 on the boot manager thingy to switch to german from there
<apachelogger> since I noticed that ubiquity is getting confused
<shadeslayer> hm
<agateau> apachelogger: preferably by forking binaries to reduce changes of introducing crashes
<shadeslayer> I did try it out with German, but did not test with german from syslinux
<apachelogger> agateau: that's how gstreamer does it
<apachelogger> that's hard to facility from a framework POV though
<apachelogger> thing also is... from a distro POV having 30000 binaries to handle stuff for 30000 apps is also not nice
<apachelogger> so you need some sort of consolidated handling/interface to enable one binary to rule them all
<apachelogger> it's all very fugly I say
<agateau> apachelogger: you are free to reuse the same binary as far as I am concerned :)
<apachelogger> sure, if there is one interface
<apachelogger> anyway due to complexity the task rates like super low
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: is the transition planed yet? or it's just in the research phase?
<apachelogger> at some point someone will have to do the requirements engineering on that tho
<apachelogger> or we just all start using deb
<apachelogger> that'd be the other solution :P
<agateau> apachelogger: if gwenview had a way to say if (no plugins) { binary = config.group("Installer").readString("kipiinstaller"); kprocess(binary); } I would be fine
<agateau> works for me :)
<agateau> but good luck with that!
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/1247597
<shadeslayer> :D
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1247597 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq singing whole root to the internet" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> agateau: as I said, that works for specifics it doesnt' scale though
<apachelogger> e.g. for multimedia you want to install a capabiility {codec, demuxer, encoder...}
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fyi no german language in syslinux
<Blizzz> hu? did kate 3.11.2 lost its built-in Terminal?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: eh, yes there is, used it not 2 days ago :P
<apachelogger> may be Deutsch
 * apachelogger pokes pysip
<apachelogger> File: '/usr/share/sip/PyQt4/QtCore/qobject.sip' Line: 239 Syntax error in input. Token type: ID, token value: FinalisationCode, lex state: variable
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: does the sip in saucy have any known problems?
<apachelogger> Blizzz: maybe your profile broke?
<apachelogger> settings -> plugins -> terminal view plugin
<apachelogger> File: '/usr/share/sip/PyQt4/QtDBus/qdbusextratypes.sip' Line: 56 Syntax error in input. Token type: private, token value: private, lex state: variable
 * apachelogger gets the feeling that pyqt is held together by a veeeeeeeeeeery thin thread of goo
<ronnoc> Riddell: Thanks for the props for The Blue Mint on your Wire blog \m/
<ronnoc> Pretty sure I've arranged my schedule to allow a few articles a week on it now
<ronnoc> and if you (or and Dev) wants to write a one-off or even a series on it...feel free :)
 * ronnoc has a great iea for an article about how important Muon Discover (or some equivalent) is to the future of Kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know where simon edwards may be found these days?
<apachelogger> all of pykde binding foo makes all of no sense to all of me
<agateau> that's a lot of all
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> oh my one needs to manually implement typedef QList<Foo> List;
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: I'm still looking to see if it's even possible
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: https://trello.com/c/u9KpFFxF/81-test-out-multilingual-support-in-wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> I've already set it up on my blog
<ovidiu-florin> most articles aren't translated
<ovidiu-florin> so you will only see them in the language that they are available in
<ovidiu-florin> the latest is translated
<ovidiu-florin> I'm translating categories now
<ovidiu-florin> and tags later
<tsimpson> it doesn't look to me like there any way to migrate drupal7 to wordpress
<tsimpson> unless I'm missing something obvious
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: I was talking right now about the multilingual capabilities of Wordpress + Polylang
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: regarding the migration: http://wordpress.org/plugins/cms2cms-automated-drupal-to-wp-migration/
<ovidiu-florin> I'll test this one as well when I have the time
<tsimpson> I think looked at that yesterday, it's all a blur
<Blizzz> apachelogger: maybe … does not show up in the shortcuts, works in dolphin howeever
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I get the template for the Kubuntu Docs site? Cosmin has a few ideeas on how to improve it.
<ovidiu-florin> Cosmin, my web developer friend (Kubuntu user) who made the Download page code, among others
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh okay, I don't see a Deusch Schweiz now :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that doesn't exist
<apachelogger> only the kbd layout is different
<apachelogger> yofel: suggestsions https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157574314/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.project-neon5-qtwebkit_0.0.git20131125.r240~21d9ab6.neon7~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the nick of the limux people who hang here?
<shadeslayer> or do you have their EMails?
<jmux> shadeslayer: me LiMux
<shadeslayer> aha, hi jmux
<shadeslayer> jmux: I have a follow up question, what are the main KDE apps that you use on your distro?
<shadeslayer> You ( or someone else ) talked about LO, Firefox and Thunderbird
<jmux> Yes - that was me
<shadeslayer> but I don't recall anyone talking about any KDE specific apps that you guys use
<jmux> I have a list of our main applications.
<jmux> And I have a list with application requirements for workflows
<jmux> Should I PM the list to you or just post it somewhere?
<shadeslayer> PM is fine
<jmux> shadeslayer: Mail?
<shadeslayer> jmux: do you guys also have a blog where you publish docs and statistics about the roll out?
<shadeslayer> jmux: rohan@kde.org
<shadeslayer> jmux: other follow up questions : do you guys have a internal bug tracker? or are all bugs reported to upstream bug trackers ? Unrelated question to KDE : you showed that you use some Oracle stuff for sync'ing calendar's , how does that work for people who want to sync calendars to their phones? How do people sync official mail to their phones? SMTP ?
<jmux> There is the Munich IT blog (german): http://www.it-muenchen-blog.de/
<jmux> But the Project is finished. There'll be an offical press announcement in December. Currents status is here (soory all German): http://www.muenchen.de/rathaus/Stadtverwaltung/Direktorium/LiMux/Zahlen_Fakten/Projektstatus.html
<shadeslayer> it's alright, google translate ftw
<jmux> We have an internal bug tracker and it also tracks RfCs und we use it for our requirement engineering and release planing (TRAC).
<jmux> And for planning our SCRUMM sprints. AFAIK we don't have many community bugs.
<shadeslayer> jmux: oh and another one : if a user asks the sysadmin to install a package on his machine, and then logs into another machine somewhere else, is that package installed on login?
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: yofel: uploading 4.11.95 shortly
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you forgot to sync gwenview to bzr
<shadeslayer> or vice versa
<jmux> shadeslayer: No - basically we install all packages on every Computer. Additional software most times just happens for commercial / licensed software.
<tsdgeos> i'm holding up to download 300M just to downlaod them again :D
<shadeslayer> heh
<jmux> Software ist installed per computer, but the menu XML is generated per user.
<jmux> SO most time the user already has the software installed, but it's not in hist K-menu
<shadeslayer> jmux: all packages that are relevant to the department? or do you really mean *all* pacakges?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not do a gwenview upload
<shadeslayer> yes, you did not, but you update bzr
<jmux> shadeslayer: all free packages in our distribution get installed. AFAIK it's about 6.5 GB - installed in about 15 minutes.
<shadeslayer> whoa o_o
<shadeslayer> jmux: still waiting for a answer on calendar / mail :D
<jmux> shadeslayer: Missed that - AFAIK there is no phony sync and especially no BYOD. The OCal product has syncml support and people are using old PALM organizers. We wrote a minimal software to get the sync working with linux.
<shadeslayer> oh cool, if it has syncml you might be able to synchronize to Akonadi
<shadeslayer> which means you can use Akonadi at some point instead of thunderbird if you want to
<shadeslayer> ( syncevolution supports synchronizing stuff over syncml to Akonadi )
<jmux> There is no sync for anything else. No VPN - we're way behind current technology possibilities
<jmux> Does Akonadi run on Windows?
<jmux> Our policy is basically, one program for one task... independant of the OS, if possible.
<shadeslayer> jmux: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kde-windows/files/akonadi/1.1.1/
<jmux> This also saves trainig time in the IT training department.
<apachelogger> jmux: yes
<apachelogger> I think the kde windows builds are lagging behind a bit though
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<shadeslayer> I was also told that kmail also runs on windows
<shadeslayer> though I suspect it's a 4.8.5 release or sth
<jmux> There is currently a call for bids running for a new mail and calendar service. I can't go into details, but there was an offer with native KDE applications for Windows included.
<shadeslayer> oooh :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 4.10.2
<shadeslayer> oh that's neat
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, jmux: http://i.imgur.com/D3cB1JG.png
<shadeslayer> sweet!
<apachelogger> somehow that intro view lost it's theme though xD
<shadeslayer> jmux: thx, got the list
<shadeslayer> 4.11.95 going u[
<shadeslayer> up even
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Ask mitya57 for sure.
<mitya57> I am not aware of any sip problems.
<soee> hiho :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<yofel> apachelogger: re webkit: dunno, OOM?
<soee> how does it work when building packages - i see some are waiting for depenedencies but none packages are building
<yofel> soee: now we need to fix those dependencies, the packages are simply waiting for them to be there
<soee> so they are missign atm ?
<yofel> right
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: lp:~jr/%2Bjunk/kubuntu-docs-downloader  for the docs download script
<soee> someone broke http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.95_saucy.html :)
<soee> yofel, will they build today ?
<yofel> I hope so. I just uploaded akonadi which will unblock kdepimlibs once done which should make the rest build
<yofel> only kde-dev-utils need fixing
<soee> yofel, what fixes it needs ? theres missing libiberty-dev dependency
<soee> so you have to upload this missing package or something more ?
<yofel> I think I need to remove the dep for saucy - and write the substition rule in the hooks  (matter of minutes)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think it's the tool kde-bindings claims to use for sip generation
<apachelogger> except I am reasonable certain it is not compatible with uptodate sip
<apachelogger> i.e. the sip files are not actually generated anymore but were generated at some point in the time and then edited...
<apachelogger> sillies
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, but what to do... last time I tried to populated trusty it also oom'd
<soee> yofel, kdepim-runtime and kopete faild to build :)
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> math is ridiculous
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't happen to know Fourier series, do you
<Quintasan> ?
<yofel> not to the level that I could help you with anything, sorry
<Quintasan> christ, two different equations and none are explained in detail
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: #UniversityProblems
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> holy shit I suck at this
<Quintasan> I can't even integrate
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah, if only you had asked me about it 2 years ago :P
<shadeslayer> then I'd be able to help
<Quintasan> It's been 6 months and I already can't integrate
<Quintasan> Christ why this is so useless?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/11/26/1.png
<Quintasan> halp
<Quintasan> ;_;
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> that's simple
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-26
<shadeslayer> a(integral of f dg )
<shadeslayer> a(fg -integral of gdf
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> afg - a(integral of g df )
<shadeslayer> the question is
<shadeslayer> why is the denominator pi * n
<shadeslayer> instead of 2 * pi * n
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> it's 2a
<shadeslayer> then it's fine
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> and why the hell it's 2 * pi^2 * n^2 instead of 4*pi^2*n^2?
<shadeslayer> hurray, I can math
<shadeslayer> where
<Quintasan> - a/(2*pi^2*n^2) * intergral of sin(2*pi*n*t)dt
<Quintasan> I think I can multiply 2*2 but I can be wrong
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> I substitute there later on
<shadeslayer> I don't see that there
<Quintasan> seriously
<Quintasan> this is ridiculous
<Quintasan> one minor mistake and you're fcksd
<shadeslayer> #IntegralLife
<valorie> I'm just reading about modern philosophers/cosmologists etc. who are Platonists, and think that the 'real world' is math
<valorie> and what we perceive is merely shadows of that real world
<shadeslayer> well, more or less the entire world can be explained by math
<valorie> it's a really interesting read
<valorie> Why Does the World Exist or close to that title
<Quintasan> We exist because noms
<Quintasan> Don't ask me for explanation
<valorie> my answer so far has been: why not?
<valorie> which is as good as any
<valorie> Quintasan: there are lots of philosophers who agree with you
<Quintasan> \o/
<valorie> although they use slightly more technical language than 'noms'
<valorie> lol
 * Quintasan can into philosophy
<valorie> plato basically said that the Good > the world
<mikhas> the dining philosophers were all about noms if I recall correctly
<valorie> the Epicurians?
<Quintasan> Christ, those dumb integrals
<mikhas> valorie,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dining_philosophers_problem
<mikhas> you should have learned by now to never take my input serious, even if I am serious
<Quintasan> You are seriously not serious?
<Quintasan> How serious.
<mikhas> no, and I am very serious about that
<Quintasan> great
<valorie> mikhas: this sounds like a good way to spread disease among philosophers
<valorie> sheesh
<Quintasan> and what I calculated doesn't match the damned result
<Quintasan> !%#%#@#$
<Quintasan> ffs
<mikhas> (task: try to express that with predicate logic, conflict free)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what did you expect
<Quintasan> Logic.
<mikhas> valorie, goedel
<mikhas> ;-)
<Quintasan> I expected it to work shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> incorrect, the result of Integerals is in a quantum state of flux till you've alteast re done the equations 3 times
<shadeslayer> It's like Schrodingers cat
<Quintasan> you must be shitting me
<Quintasan> I've tried to calculate it 5 times and I got 5 different results
<Quintasan> xD
<mikhas> pick one
<Quintasan> I have no idea how am I supposed to get the result during the exam
<Quintasan> It's going to be hell
<shadeslayer> what mikhas said
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm pretty sure that in my class of 60 students each student got a unique result
<mikhas> 5 different equally good (bad) results is more than any manager will ever ask of you
<shadeslayer> whne doing integrals
<mikhas> you're fine
<shadeslayer> mikhas: unless the manager knows his math
<mikhas> they dont
<mikhas> trust me, I was one
<mikhas> =p
<shadeslayer> =D
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> now I have to interate sin(2*pi*n*t)
<Quintasan> I wish there was some kind of shortcut
<mikhas> I can borrow you a cos
<shadeslayer> there is?
<valorie> Quintasan is accessing parallel universes
<shadeslayer> sin2x = 2Cosx - something
<valorie> a different answer per universe
<mikhas> I expect you end up with e^something
<shadeslayer> something alont those lines
<mikhas> equaling 1
<valorie> also usually you get more points for showing your work than getting the 'correct' answer
<shadeslayer> ^^
<mikhas> well
<mikhas> that's only true for academia
<valorie> right
<mikhas> later on, no one wants to know the how
<shadeslayer> they just want porn on their 20" qHD screens?
<mikhas> just get me that one result so that I get promoted if it was correct or that I can fire you if it was wrong
<mikhas> there is more truth in this than I want to admit
<valorie> in business, the BSing skills are more important than ever
<mikhas> that's how I introduced myself to a sales guy not to long ago
<mikhas> as professional bullshitter
<mikhas> I got the laughs, he was speechless
<valorie> radical honesty!
<mikhas> well … yes
<mikhas> no one expects honest sales people
<mikhas> something something spanish inquisition something
<Quintasan> noone expects spanish inquisition?
<mikhas> nope
<mikhas> am not a monty python fan
<valorie> where is Monty Python when ya need him
<mikhas> always found their "humor" to be too close to reality
<valorie> haha
<valorie> reality IS the joke
<mikhas> then why is no one laughing?
<Quintasan> I am
<Quintasan> everyday
<mikhas> good
<Quintasan> especially when I see integrals
<Quintasan> it's a maniacal laughter
 * valorie passes the vodka to Quintasan
<shadeslayer> pft vodka won't do him any good there
<Quintasan> unfortunately it's not vodka time
<shadeslayer> you should have had some of the stuff that ovidiu-florin bought
<valorie> which was?
<shadeslayer> something his dad brewed
<shadeslayer> hurray, I have a neon5 ISO that you can actually *install*
<mikhas> so back to those integrals (IANAM applies): if you presented me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler's_identity as a solution I'd be so distracted by the beauty that I  wouldn't even verify the result
<valorie> it's a good idea to have a glass ready if you meet up with the MariaDB fellow
<mikhas> I wouldn't *want* to destroy such beauty by checking with reality
<valorie> his vodka is worth trying
<mikhas> grey goose
<mikhas> seriously, best taste at unbeatable price
<valorie> this stuff he flavors with some licorice candy from Poland or sth
<mikhas> :-(
<valorie> grey goose is good, for sure
<mikhas> but yeah, that's what everyone in FI drinks, too
<mikhas> cant remember how they call licorice'd vodka
<mikhas> with milk/cream sometimes
<valorie> interesting
<Quintasan> lol
<valorie> I'm not a fan of licorice, but this stuff was delicious
<Quintasan> We're talking stuff like this http://www.polartcenter.com/Luxury_Licorice_Fudge_Licorice_Krowki_Cow_Candy_p/9816068.htm ?
<mikhas> no, not fudge
<valorie> probably
<valorie> I didn't see him make it
<valorie> just drank some
<Quintasan> infusing vodka with those would be a nice thing
<mikhas> as a clown I'd be very sad and depressive
<Quintasan> http://www.candywarehouse.com/assets/item/regular/Brachs-ice-blue-im-125257.jpg
<mikhas> no one laughs over my *good* jokes that I put real effort into
<valorie> sad clowns are the only good clowns
<Quintasan> We've infused vodka with some of those
<valorie> the jolly ones have a double-life as mass murderers
<mikhas> I didn't say I'd be a *bad* clown
<Quintasan> put the result into fridge for a while and serve
<mikhas> mass murderers hide in plain sight
<valorie> gah, mint?
<mikhas> didn't dextor show you?
<Quintasan> valorie: you won't even feel it
<valorie> heh, dexter
<mikhas> oh god … mint liquor is like the kir royal of berlin …
<valorie> <3
<mikhas> hey, thought police over there!
<valorie> mint is for toothpaste!
<mikhas> you might want to check this fella ^
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for mikhas
 * kubotu throws a mighty fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood at mikhas.
<kubotu> What are ye looking at?
<Quintasan> what did we add last time
<Quintasan> hmm
<mikhas> a fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood it seems
<valorie> ooooo, balvenie doublewood
<Quintasan> kubotu: order vodka for valorie
 * kubotu slides vodka down the bar to valorie
<mikhas> man this is not good
<Quintasan> no, it doesn't work
<shadeslayer> drinking and integrating never is
<mikhas> I had such good whisky in Edinburgh
<mikhas> but that was expensive
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: IT DOES WORK
<mikhas> now all I can think of is whisky
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> no
<mikhas> I might be in love again
 * valorie sips vodka, but dreams of whisky
<mikhas> I sip water and dream of wine
<mikhas> but my conversion skills are lacking
<mikhas> I am *not* an alcoholic! stop telling me
<valorie> lol
<Quintasan> lel
<Quintasan> Well, I should be going to bed or something
<Quintasan> damn lectures
<Quintasan> Y U IN THE MORNING
<mikhas> ah to be a student again …
<mikhas> best time ever
<mikhas> nah, just kidding, it all sucked
<valorie> sweet dreams, Quintasan
<Quintasan> I bet I'm going to dream about integrating
<valorie> I loved being a student, but didn't get to go until my 30s
<mikhas> best time valorie, best time …
<valorie> I got a lot out of it then, probably more than if I was younger
<mikhas> those youngsters don't know what to study anyway
<mikhas> or how
<mikhas> no surprise
<mikhas> you probably didn't try to stuff as many lectures as possible into you
<mikhas> focused on a few interesting ones and were generally more laid back and relaxed about everything
<mikhas> and more committed with a better routine ;-)
<valorie> no, I always had an art and activity class every quarter
<valorie> it was great!
<valorie> exhausting, but great
<mikhas> but I doubt you had a crowed curriculum such as those bachelor courses
<mikhas> *crowded
<valorie> the more quarters I went, the lighter the course load
<mikhas> :-)
<mikhas> funny how those whisky sites ask whether you are 18 or not
<mikhas> they should ask whether you attend your AA meetings regularly
<valorie> it is my dream to take a van tour of Scotland's best distilleries
<valorie> so I can properly taste rather than just a sip or two
<mikhas> see, I put serious effort and research into this tweet, hoping it would go viral or how you call it
<mikhas> but only a stupid bot retweeted it
<mikhas> valorie, whisky flights no good for you?
<mikhas> 20 quids and you get a decent selection already
<valorie> flights?
<mikhas> well, 4-5 different whisky shots
<valorie> I mean, I can buy the stuff and taste at home
<mikhas> yeah
<valorie> but there is nothing like going to the place
<mikhas> but good luck trying to buy 5 different bottles of good stuff at once
<valorie> and tasting there
<mikhas> agree!
<mikhas> just requires a lot of time
<valorie> yes
<mikhas> go do the isle tour
<valorie> time and money
<mikhas> to the ones on the east
<valorie> just like the rest of life
<mikhas> err west
<mikhas> life doesn't require money
<mikhas> only true for the last couple centuries
<mikhas> and even then only for a minority
<valorie> mostly true
<valorie> we're fixing up our house though, and that requires money
<mikhas> you know they have a whisky festival each year?
<mikhas> gah, the *one* time I could really need a wikipedia category for scotish whisky that comes from islands, it doesnt exist
<valorie> I didn't, but of course they do
<valorie> the first good whisky I had was Islay
<valorie> amazing
<valorie> of course I was driving, so I could only have a sip or two
<mikhas> and this page doesn't mention the breweries: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner_Hebrides
<mikhas> the ones with peaty tastes, right?
<valorie> so peaty
<valorie> Jura is also great
<valorie> I've been to Scotland one, but did not get to the Isles
<valorie> nor any distilleries
<valorie> someday.....
<mikhas> Jura is prohibitively expensive …
<valorie> 'tis, and worth every penny
<mikhas> Arran whisky was probably the one that amazed me most
<mikhas> and then they have this beer that's brewed in whisky barrels … so good
<mikhas> (thanks Riddell for telling me!)
<valorie> ah, which is that?
 * valorie only got to have on Scots beer as well
<valorie> one
<mikhas> I think this one: http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/10272/12719
<mikhas> Innis & Gunn
<mikhas> but I tried ordering it and could never pronounce it properly
<mikhas> "that one, over there! a bit more left left … right … stop!"
<mikhas> once you have a bottle, the rest is easy
<valorie> lol
<valorie> that isn't the one I had, sadly
<valorie> oops, dinner time
<manchicken> apachelogger: ping
<jussi> Cripes, we have an election soon. (6 months... soon). anyway, that reminder is good, just for people to start preparing themselves and thinking if they could contribute as a Kubuntu council member. 
<Tm_T> I tried upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 just now, apparently I have too many 3rd party repositories to make the magic happen automaticly
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> can anyone tell me why there are no debug symbols for calligra (or at least the crash reporter doesnt find them...)
<jussi> anyone about? I need a tester...
<jussi> meh, heading out for a while. if someone gets a chance, open calligra, write something, hilight it, then choose "Head 2" paragraph style. causes crash for me
<jussi> (calligra words)
<apachelogger> calligra-dbg - debugging symbols for Calligra
<apachelogger> jussi: should find them
<ovidiu-florin> http://geekaliens.com/blog/en/2013/11/fixing-bugs-at-munich-bug-squashing-party/ posted in English and Romanian
<soee> yofel, hows the work going on this 2 packages that failed ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * mamarley pokes ScottK and debfx about the Quassel upstart script.
<alvin> Is it allowed to file bug reports about packages that you backported using "backportpackage"?
<Tm_T> you're filing bug report for yourself? (:
<alvin> No, I just tried the new Choqok version from Trusty in Saucy (the one in saucy doesn't even work). This one does work, but every time it fetches something, there is an error ("Error on parsing results:...").
<alvin> and I suspect (not sure!) that it crashes plasma from time to time.
<jussi> alvin: file the bug, tell everything you can (including those details) and see what the triager says :)
<alvin> jussi: will do
<jussi> alvin: there is of course a chance the bug gets marked invalid for some reason, but still....
<alvin> It'll be valid in about 5 months
<alvin> Aw, I can't use ubuntu-bug
<jussi> alvin: Id suggest you try it on trusty and if it still happens there, the report will be much more valid
<jussi> (VM's are great)
<jussi> apachelogger: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Camera-1-3MPX-1-4-inch-Screen/dp/B003V973HK/ :D
<alvin> jussi: Ah, that's true
<Riddell> morning
<Peace-> Riddell: morning
<apachelogger> rc tomorrow
<Riddell> exiting times :)
<Riddell> I should be back into a packaging mode to do it
<tsdgeos> random find, kchmviewer depends on kdebase-runtime instead of kde-runtime
<Riddell> hah, not been recompiled in years
<Riddell> tsdgeos: is it a problem that I should do an SRU for or is fixing in trusty enough?
<tsdgeos> you're the distro man :D 
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: how's the beta upload going, should I help?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: already uploaded
<Riddell> since nobody has complained until now I suspect it's not a big issue
<tsdgeos> well i'm complaining :D
<tsdgeos> some of .2 packages still around, some .80 pacakges still around
<tsdgeos> it's a mirable i can start stuff like kate :D
<tsdgeos> argably some of the .2 stuff is ok since it's kde-workspace stuff that didn't get a release
<Riddell> tsdgeos: kdebase-runtime is an empty dunny package that depends on kde-runtime, so not a problem in reality
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: what's left at 4.11.80?
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.kde.org/ptljibtpk/topiad/raw
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: stuff is stuck in -proposed
<shadeslayer> probably some arch is still waiting to be built
<Riddell> mumble powerpc mumble
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html < only -ar translations still at 4.11.80
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: what about okular for example?
<shadeslayer> okular:
<shadeslayer>   Installed: 4:4.11.95-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer>   Candidate: 4:4.11.95-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> okular failed on armhf
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> some silly archive stuff, retried
<shadeslayer> *archive skew 
<Riddell> ronnoc: ah hah, so you do blue mint
<Riddell> I did wonder
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK thoughts on SRU'ing new kscreen?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are they important bug fixes and are there features in there too?
<Riddell> wasn't kscreen in the micre release exception?
<shadeslayer> it was IIRC
<shadeslayer> still going through the git log to check for features
<Trevor_> Hello?
<Trevor_> Anyone able to help me with a dual monitor issue?
<Riddell> Trevor_: use support in #kubuntu
<Riddell> Trevor_: user support in #kubuntu
<Trevor_> What do you mean?
<mamarley> Trevor_: He means ask your question in #kubuntu instead.  This channel is for development.
<Trevor_> Oh, my bad
<mamarley> No problem :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 2 things, libkscreen looks good ( I only see bug fixes ) and Alex says that only 1.0.2 is supported now
<shadeslayer> so I think it's a good idea to update
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep I agree
<shadeslayer> kscreen looks good too
<Riddell> http://makeplaylive.com/index.html#/open-hardware/improv/discover
<Riddell> should we get kubuntu working on this?
<shadeslayer> do we have the time?
<shadeslayer> IMHO we have enough items for 14.04 and once we're done through those, we can think about it
<Riddell> well yes
<Riddell> I just like that it's a possibility as it's armv7 which isn't the case for rasp pi
<shadeslayer> sure, maybe if we have time :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libkscreen uploaded
<shadeslayer> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen/+bug/1254125
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1254125 in kscreen (Ubuntu Saucy) "Please update kscreen to 1.0.2.1" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> hmm, does a package need a test case with the micro release exception?
<Riddell> can I approve it?
 * Riddell looks to ScottK for sru knowledge
<shadeslayer> I do not think so, but I can add a minimal test case
<shadeslayer> I added the bug links so that one can try and reproduce any one of those
<shadeslayer> and then check if it works
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/scripts/kde_sru_helper.sh < in case you need it at some point
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://www.dropbox.com/s/81blvpisym1pps2/Screenshot%202013-11-26%2019.22.29.png
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what am I looking at?
<ovidiu-florin> a possible improvement
<ovidiu-florin> the header is more 3D ish
<Riddell> ah hah, yes bling is good
<ovidiu-florin> can this be added?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Looks good :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure, just put your bzr branch somewhere and I'll merge it in
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: where can I get the current template?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: lp:~jr/%2Bjunk/kubuntu-docs-downloader
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what outputs http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<Riddell> the build status script :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sudo -u kubuntu crontab -l
<Riddell> hmm no not there
<Riddell> it's under my account for some reason
<Riddell> 1 1 * * * PATH=.:$PATH cd /home/jr/qa.kubuntu.co.uk && /home/jr/qa.kubuntu.co.uk/uscan-package-db
<Riddell> 1 5 * * * cd /home/jr/qa.kubuntu.co.uk && /home/jr/qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus
<shadeslayer> right, where can I find kubuntu-buildstatus
<Riddell> in ~jr :)
<Riddell> ~kubuntu-members/%2Bjunk/qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> lp:~kubuntu-members/%2Bjunk/qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> debfx: poke
<debfx> shadeslayer: pokeback
<shadeslayer> debfx: thought on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html , instead of hardcoding a list, have you thought about parsing https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+maintained-packages
<shadeslayer> i.e. populating the list via the Maintainers field
<Riddell> hm I don't think I've seen that list before
<Riddell> how did you find it?
<shadeslayer> Aalbert sent it to me
<shadeslayer> *Albert even
<shadeslayer> I see kgraphviewer in there xD
<Riddell> mm team page -> releated packages -> maintained packages
<debfx> shadeslayer: is that fetchable via the API?
<shadeslayer> debfx: not quite, I am thinking of filing a bug report for that
<shadeslayer> see #launchpad
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/pwa9xslz8
<shadeslayer> might have a poke at it tomorrow ^^
<debfx> good luck with that :)
<shadeslayer> ugh, avogadro is failing on armhf
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think we can sync avogadro from experimental
<yofel> shadeslayer: are *all* the deps we added over the time in there?
<yofel> and thank for the script :)
<Riddell> calligra has a new Interlingua translation, at last
<shadeslayer> yofel: except for ${pyavo:Depends} in python-avogadro, yes
<yofel> shadeslayer: go ahead then \o/
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> and some other minor stuff
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://pastebin.kde.org/pqpc2y0ra
<shadeslayer> why does avogadro depend on python dev packages
<yofel> uh, because it has a python module?
<yofel> and line 36 and 37 in that diff worry me, that'll break at least kalzium I think
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm talking about
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> diff being shitty
<shadeslayer> libavogadro-dev depends on those
<shadeslayer> maybe we can poke upstream?
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> you could, depends on how it's built really as those deps are a result of /usr/lib/avogadro/1_0/AvogadroLibraryDeps.cmake
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I believe that the debian package is python agnostic
<shadeslayer> which is why they don't specify those
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p7a52963b
<ScottK> Riddell: You can't approve it unless you're in the SRU team.  It needs a test case, but it needs to be something like "try it and see if it works" rather than a specific bug fix test.
<Riddell> ScottK: ⇈
<Riddell> err
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ⇈
<ScottK> Yeah.  I knew about it already.
<ScottK> :-;
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK done
 * ScottK just got done driving ~1,500km (with two drivers taking turns, but no stops but for food, gas, and personal necessities.
<shadeslayer> o_o
<ScottK> He may be a bit more snarky than usual today.
<ScottK> Aren't holdays FUN.
<ScottK> s/holdays/holidays/
<kubotu> ScottK meant: "Aren't holidays FUN."
<shadeslayer> ScottK: did you just refer to yourself in 3rd person
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> Oh.  And we have the dog with us on the trip, just for extra-special enjoyment.
<shadeslayer> @_@
 * ScottK goes to look for a bed.
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you review https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/avogadro_1.1.0-4ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc
<Riddell> soname of libCauchy.so.0.0, what package name?
<yofel> libcauchy0.0
<valorie> ScottK's 'fun' is why I don't do stressful holidays any more
<valorie> how I roll: if it isn't fun, ditch it
<Riddell> relaxing can be so much stress
<mikhas> Riddell, word!
<mikhas> I find it harder and harder to not do anything productive
<valorie> but productive is fun
<valorie> stress is just.... stress
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-27
<mikhas> valorie, actually, it's efficiency that does it for me, not productivity
<valorie> yes, more/better work in the same time is really satisfying
<valorie> fixing dinner, bbl
<ScottK> yofel: Based on the discussion in #debian-qt-kde, I guess I'm OK with marble now.
<soee> good morning
<Tm_T> moin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Noskcaj> Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1249528 a test bug or a bug in knotes?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1249528 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "knotes has no minimize button" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour http://pastebin.kde.org/pyziwhiqb
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure ubuntu dropped non-pae support a while ago and I presume they had a sensible reason for that
<Riddell> yes https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<apachelogger> at least he's saying sorry for being german
<jussi> ahahahah
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Peace-> Riddell: i have installe archlinux chrooting a partition from ubuntu ... xD ... so is there a way to do the same thing on kubuntu ?
<Peace-> Riddell: i mean i would like mount the partition ... and install kubuntu in that partition wiout the boring stuff boot from usb D:
<Peace-> *without 
<Riddell> Peace-: I don't understand, you want to create a kubuntu chroot?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<Peace-> Riddell: i want to install in another partition  kubuntu , but of course i don't want do the boring process next next next bla bla :D , weeks ago i tried archlinux andi was able to install it using ubuntu mounting the partition and using arch-chroot 
<Peace-> so i have installed archlinux from ubuntu xD
<Riddell> good for automated install ubuntu
<Riddell> google for automated install ubuntu
<Peace-> good
<Peace-> :S system-config-kickstart doesn't start
<Peace-> anyway no problem 
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: could I get some stickers for Christmas ?
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: lets see. maybe. 
<ovidiu-florin> please Santa
<santa> ovidiu-florin: can be packaged in a *.deb?
<ovidiu-florin> if I can print them then yes
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<Riddell> ScottK: cauchy in New if you want some post-holiday relaxation
<ovidiu-florin> what do you guys think of this google map of OpenSUSE romanian users: http://www.suseromania.ro/despre-noi/ ?
<ovidiu-florin> I like the ideea and I'd make one for Kubuntu
<Riddell> yeah it's a fun way to build community
<manchicken> Morning.
<Riddell> kde used to have http://worldwide.kde.org/ but that's long since gone
<Riddell> here's manchicken!
<manchicken> Indeed.
<jussi> ovidiu-florin: iirc, LP used to have such a feature
<ovidiu-florin> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zYpuT2LjYCLw.kig2rC4pVBg8
<ovidiu-florin> who wants to add people please tell me so I can give you access
<ovidiu-florin> I was thinking to add a separate Layer for each country
<Riddell> that might get complex :)
<ovidiu-florin> not really
<ovidiu-florin> the interface is rather simple
<Riddell> I mean the maintinance is complex
<Riddell> start with romania first and then expand it
<Riddell> oh also some people might dislike using google maps where openstreetmap would fit in nicer (but OSM is quite hard to do things like that map on I think)
<ovidiu-florin> I did think of making a platform for this, but that seems rather complex and time consuming
<ovidiu-florin> Google Maps already has this
<Riddell> yeah
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: Riddell presumably you can make it in GMaps and export the data
<shadeslayer> then import it in OSM
<ovidiu-florin> It can be exported
<ovidiu-florin> I've never used OSM
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm not familiar with it
<shadeslayer> http://maps.ubuntu.com/
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: that's Google Maps
<shadeslayer> yep
<ovidiu-florin> Why should we use OSM? Google Maps reaches a wider audience
<Riddell> google maps is fine
<Riddell> it's just nicer to use a fellow open source project where possible but I don't think it's simple to do so here
<ovidiu-florin> I agree
<ovidiu-florin> But OSM still needs a lot of improvement
<ovidiu-florin> and the maps are very outdated
<ovidiu-florin> there isn't as much contribution to OSM as Google Maps
<Riddell> that probably depends on where you are looking at, OSM is far more complete in edinburgh than google maps which is full of errors and only cares about roads
<Riddell> but that's an interesting debate that doesn't concern kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<shadeslayer> rdieter: fyi your patch doesn't work for me
<rdieter> shadeslayer: was afraid of that. :(
 * rdieter hasn't had a chance to test it yet
<rdieter> Sho_ (the original) author though that maybe the new gpgme mode logic might get in the way, but wasnt entirely sure (its been a long time since he's looked at that code)
<shadeslayer> I think so too
 * shadeslayer emails Eike
<rdieter> shadeslayer: he's already looked at it
<rdieter> fwiw
<shadeslayer> oh okay, email already sent :S
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what do you mean by: start with romania first and then expand it ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: for the map, launch a romania map first and see if anyone else wants to pick it up for elsewhere
<ovidiu-florin> I was hoping you guys might also want to use it, thus providing more motivation for others to use it
<Riddell> a kubuntu members map would be cool
<Riddell> dunno if I want to take it on just due to time
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I can just add a layer to that map: Kubuntu Members
<ovidiu-florin> you can view all layers at a time
<ovidiu-florin> or just a single one
<ovidiu-florin> Should I ?
<Riddell> sure
<shadeslayer> you can extract location info from LP
<Riddell> good point
<debfx> where can set your location in lp? I only see the time zone in /+editlocation
<ovidiu-florin> exactly? where's the location in LP?
<Riddell> it is only time zone
<Riddell> which will usually give a city within a few hundred miles if not necessarily the same country
<ovidiu-florin> time zone usually gives a few cities
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you try to sync avogadro from experimental?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not sync, I have a package in my experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> There are some minor things that need changing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/avogadro_1.1.0-4ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if you could review, that'd be awesome
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the reason for libavogadro-dev dependency on libboost-python-dev and libpython2.7-dev?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel said that if we don't have those, it breaks kalzium
<shadeslayer> though we /could/ just add them to kalzium build deps
<shadeslayer> Riddell: see #ubuntu-release
<Riddell> what does debian do?
<Riddell> do we have specific problems with arm64?
<shadeslayer> no, just flaky hardware causing things to be held back
<Riddell> I guess everyone in ubuntu has to live with that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: avogadro dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<shadeslayer> *nod* can fix
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything else
<Riddell> compiling
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: looking good?
<debfx> ScottK: are you going to prepare quassel security updates?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you always look good
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> it's a much bigger package to compile than I remember
<Riddell> shadeslayer: groovy, all good, go for it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh awesome, my merging skills are still good it seems then :)
<shadeslayer> haven't merged a package in quite a bit
<Riddell> ScottK: have you looked at the new sip that's out?
<shadeslayer> fwiw libiberty backported to saucy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re your circular dep fix, where was that done?
<Guest90530> question can someone tell me how to format a comp that has kubuntu on it
<shadeslayer> user support in #kubuntu
<Guest90530> nobody knows  just support
<Guest90530> all right thanks
<yofel> could someone please upload 4.10.3 to saucy-proposed? I won't have time for it until the weekend
<soee> yofel, how about this 2 packages from 4.11.95 >
<yofel> let me check
<yofel> ah right, kolab
<yofel> uploaded what was missing, will check on it later
<soee> yofel, thank you
<soee> shouldnt the build script rerun ?
<yofel> not if it's an actual failure, only dep-wait will auto-retry
<soee> we are talking about http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.95_saucy.html right ?
<yofel> right, what do you mean?
<yofel> I had to upload 2 libs, there's no point in retrying until those are built
<yofel> (they won't show up on that page though)
<soee> ok thanks for explanation
<shadeslayer> rdieter: Eike says you have it working?
<Mic___> Greetings
<rdieter> shadeslayer: not on 4.11.9x (not tested by me yet)
<valorie> KDE Fedora users: http://goo.gl/maps/eEWNM
<shadeslayer> rdieter: ack
<valorie> also: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=99931
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: I don't see how to add myself to your gmap
<valorie> hmmm, the KDE map *is* the Fedora KDE users
<valorie> them dirty rats
<valorie> and yet i'm already on it
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> rdieter clearly uses some underhanded tactics ;)
<valorie> terrible
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you read up on ovidiu-florin's idea of having a map of kubuntu users?
<ahoneybun> nope
<valorie> well, if you look at my links, you'll see that there is both a "Fedora KDE users" and a "KDE users" map
<valorie> but they are the same thing
<ahoneybun> I see the Fedora one
<valorie> ovidiu-florin made https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zYpuT2LjYCLw.kig2rC4pVBg8
<valorie> but i don't see how to edit it
<santa_> hi
<santa_> be careful if someone in ubuntu is going to sync libpqxx
<santa_> it's going to make calligra ftbfs, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=730632
<ubottu> Debian bug 730632 in calligra "calligra: FTBFS with libpqxx-4.0" [Serious,Open]
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1255761] Can't configure country, languages, or spell checker @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1255761 (by Steve Riley)
<ahoneybun> valorie, I don't see how to edit it either, what do you think of the disksetup page currently?
<valorie> oh, I should look again
<valorie> a couple of days ago it was looking great to me
<valorie> what do you think?
<ahoneybun> valorie, I think more could be added just need to think on it, also off-topic but the Fl Loco team is regrouping
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> that's not off-topic
<valorie> there is more than one way to "develop" kubuntu
<ahoneybun> yea just thought it might be
<ahoneybun> valorie, think we can make it as done?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-28
<valorie> not sure; last I looked there wasn't much information about custom disk setup
<valorie> we should at least link to some good advice
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> anyway, next week I'll get back to work on it
<valorie> or maybe this weekend, we'll see
<valorie> did you see ovidiu-florin's new banner?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, is there more that you had to add to the DiskSetup page
<ahoneybun> no 
<valorie> very snazzy
<ahoneybun> where? his site?
<valorie> hmmm, I think it was a dropbox file
<valorie> let me look in the logs
<valorie> ahoneybun: you really should get a bouncer so you have logs as well
<valorie> helps a lot
<ahoneybun> bouncer?
<mamarley> Or just use Quassel!
<valorie> https://www.dropbox.com/s/81blvpisym1pps2/Screenshot%202013-11-26%2019.22.29.png
<valorie> well, you have to set up a server for quassel
<valorie> or hook into someone elses
 * valorie uses the KDE bnc
<valorie> works really well
<valorie> http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/BNC
<valorie> of course some prefer screen
<valorie> but I'm not geeky enough for that
<ahoneybun> that is a nice banner
<valorie> I agree
<ahoneybun> just needs to say kubuntu docs for the site :)
<valorie> ok, dinner time
<manchicken> Howdy again all.
<manchicken> That's interesting... all of a sudden apt-pkg/configuration's `extern Configuration *_config` is giving back empty results for things.
<ahoneybun> was anyone at the UDS for the Doc Team?
<ahoneybun> the round table
 * manchicken was working...
<ahoneybun> I was as well
<ScottK> debfx: yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: Not yet (sip).
<manchicken> I sent an email about the apt-pkg problems I'm having, hopefully someone knows what I'm screwing up.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1232306] screensaver does not work @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232306 (by ill)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> hi lordievader, i have headache :/
<lordievader> How nice :(
<soee> :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage cutepaste 0.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1255895
<Riddell> 07:31 < vs73nx> hello im using project neon neonbuild to build kde and whenever i do the neonbuild command it gives me an error abuit  how  /.pbuilderrc dowsnt exist  
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: guy in #kde-devel now
<Riddell> running kuubntu-initial-upload on 4.11.97 (RC)
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> yo vs73nx
<vs73nx> hello
<Riddell> vs73nx: neonbuild is "pbuilder wrapper for neon" so you will need pbuilder set up
<Riddell> vs73nx: pbuilder is used for making packages, if you just want to compile something then just use neon5-cmake && make
<apachelogger> neon5-env -> neon5-cmake -> make -> sudo make install
<vs73nx> hmm yes i decided to not use neonbuild and just program on a cloned repo of kde-workspace. also im taking part in gci-2013 so expect lots of questions ;)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Beastie Squishing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.97 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-munich
<Riddell>  4.11.97 WIP
<soee> Riddell, so for saucy there wont be beta3 backport, just RC now ?
<Riddell> soee: seems so, but I'm keen to do saucy and precise for this one
<soee> ok good to hear :)
<soee> yofel, prepared saucy beta3 packages (almost) i think
<soee> but if there is already RC than thers no point backporting this beta i think
<yofel> it was pretty much straight forward until I ran out of time :S
<soee> :P
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<soee> hi BluesKaj_ 
<Riddell> telepathy has stopped connecting to my google account for gtalk, anyone else have this? password is correct but it says it's not
<soee> Riddell, its not working also for Facebook 
<soee> i can confirm this
<BluesKaj_> Hey soee , Riddell
<Riddell> soee: hm, facebook is fine for me
<soee> oO
<soee> i tried it on my lap with latest telepathy available for saucy
<soee> both g+ and fb couldnt conect
<Riddell> hmm, did you get dialogues about unverified ssl certificates?
<soee> can't remember now, will check that later at home
<jussi> Riddell: Didnt g+ shut down the jabber service?
<Riddell> jussi: oh I wonder
<Riddell> they were going to turn off xmpp and use hangouts only
<jussi> something like that
<Riddell> anyone else able to use gtalk and telepathy?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1255761] Can't configure country, languages, or spell checker @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1255761 (by Steve Riley)
<Riddell> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.97_trusty.html lots of needs building
<soee> as always :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I don't get it, these packages get fixed, but when do they get pushed to backports?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we haven't done backports of betas because of lack of time but for this RC we'll do it once it's ready in trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload avogadro
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope, should I?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, I thought you were going to, so I did not
<shadeslayer> but I can upload it now
<Riddell> hm missing Support for astrometry solver in KStars. Astrometry.net enables KStars to achieve sub-arcsecond GOTO tracking and determines polar alignment errors in the mount.
<Riddell> it would be cool to boast sub-arcsecond GOTO tracking
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload langpacks for 4.11.97 already?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep, ssh don't tell anyone
<Riddell> hmm new files in marble. what's that all about?
<shadeslayer> not sure, they were removed in 4.11.80 :S
<Riddell> hmm and https://projects.kde.org/ is down?
<Riddell> volkan: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libavogadro-dbg in binary new
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avogadro/1.1.0-4ubuntu1/+build/5278440
<Riddell> whee 28MB
<Riddell> double fun with avogadro there http://pastebin.kde.org/pjxovycf0
<Riddell> or gl fun
<Riddell> don't compile it with gl I'd say
 * Riddell wanders off to Glasgow to give a talk to their LUG
<shadeslayer> would it even work if it doesn't have gl
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know, it may just not be possible to use it on arm
<shadeslayer> no no, I mean, would it even possible to go past the cmake stage
<shadeslayer> there is no macro feature log
<shadeslayer> yofel: thoughts on dropping kubuntu_kde-runtime-4.9.98-kde#310486.patch
 * apachelogger sends a :O to shadeslayer and leaves again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what
<shadeslayer> why did you just send me a colon + O
<soee> Riddell, marble faild :<
<soee> Riddell, i just checked telepathy
<soee> both gtalk and fb works fine :o\
<Riddell> fooey
<yofel> shadeslayer: you can do that once 14.04 is released
<yofel> I think we'll need that for the 4.8 -> 4.12 upgrade
<Peace-> in these days i have tried a lots of arch-linux distro 
<Peace-> none that can work properly 
<Peace-> kubuntu it's really the best kde that works out of the box
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I see
 * shadeslayer was reviewing patches in our packages
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> see https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas for what I did today
 * shadeslayer will do more tomorrow
<tester56> hi, is kubuntu going to switch to phonon-backend-vlc in future? 
<BluesKaj> tester56. , doubt it , phonon is slated for upgrades soon afaik 
<soee> current Chromium works pretty nice :)
<soee> much better than 2 releases before
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-29
<ahoneybun> hey peopll
<manchicken> Hiya
<manchicken> No responses to my email last night has me wondering if I'm the only one coding against libapt-pkg right now.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader, today fantastic :) you ?
<lordievader> Doing pretty good.
<soee> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/RUnScFFEF5b
<Riddell> thanks soee 
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion rekonq 2.4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1256270
<soee> Riddell, many people mention Chrome but it was never an option to be default right ?
<soee> Chromium might be considered though?
<Riddell> soee: it could be but it has no security support in ubuntu so that's a major downside
<shadeslayer_> rekonq also needs a apparmor profile
<Riddell> I'm surprised and pleased to see rekonq having supporters on that g+ thread
<soee> Riddell, whats wrong with marble in trusty ?
<Riddell> soee: I don't know, I'll take a look
<soee> this one package holds backport for saucy i think :)
<Riddell> anyone able to test the trusty packages?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: working on marble I am
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> I'm wondering why libakonadi-kabc4 is statically linked
<Riddell> hmm, a complete mystery
<Riddell> what's this moaning about?
<Riddell> kde-config-pimactivity: spelling-error-in-description allows to allows one to
<Riddell>  This package contains libpimactivity4 which allows KDE PIM to make use
<Riddell>  the activities in the kde workspace.
<shadeslayer_> I just ignore those, I'd just sync the description from Debian if it has the same package
<Riddell> "python3-pykde4: python-script-but-no-python-dep usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt4/uic/pykdeuic4.py"  umm it does have a python3 dep
<Riddell> lintian is weird sometimes
<Riddell> well I'm fine to upload once marble is worked out
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: what did you work out?
<yofel> Riddell: pykdeuic4.py is python, not python3
<Riddell> yofel: aah
<Riddell> that should be patched for that package I guess
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: new files, I added them to marble.install
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: but did you work out why they're new? does the binary do clever things when called as marble-mobile or something?
<Riddell> projects.kde.org still broken?
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: good for me to upload?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: one sec
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: there's a marble-mobile in marble.install so we ship marble-mobile.desktop there
<Riddell> ok
<shadeslayer_> I should ship marble-qt.desktop in marble-qt, fixed locally
<shadeslayer_> marble-touch.desktop goes in marble-touch.install
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: all fixed and uploaded
<Riddell> lots of marbles
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i'm running trusty fwiw
<tsdgeos> libkomparediff2-4 still stuck at .80
<Riddell> tsdgeos: want to test 4.11.97 for us from PPA or will you wait for it to be in the archive?
<tsdgeos> i'd prefer to archive test, too many ppas in here already :D
<Riddell> fair enough
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I'll get it uploaded for saucy and precise
<Riddell> to PPA
<soee> :o
<soee> Riddell, ++
<soee> ee are you talking about 4.11.95 :>
<Riddell> soee: 4.11.97
<Riddell> it's 0.0.02 better!
<soee> :o
<apachelogger> why guest session locking is very handy
<apachelogger> for locking yourself out of the system :@
<soee> its 0.0.02 closer to 4.12 :)
<soee> saucy build is ok :)
<soee> now would you be so kind and make my weekend even better and upload it to build for saucy ? :)
<soee> *trusty build
<apachelogger> yofel, shadeslayer_: who's responsible for https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/kf5/+build/5280583
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer_ with a stick
<apachelogger> if you feel the need to delete a recipe at least also delete its builds
<apachelogger> otherwise failing shit is blocking snapshots
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer_> yofel: me
<shadeslayer_> argh
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: me
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: fixed
<shadeslayer_> yofel: will the initial-upload script work for KDE SC 4.11.4?
<Riddell> phew 4.11.4, no rest for us!
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer_: no
<yofel> nobody uploaded .3 to saucy-proposed and it doesn't support fetching from PPA
<shadeslayer_> drat
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: can you also upload 4.11.3 to saucy-proposed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: is it well enough tested?
<shadeslayer_> and what happened to my kscreen upload for saucy :S
<shadeslayer_> yofel: ^^ >
<yofel> it's been in the PPA for a while now, nobody complained so far and I didn't see any issues either
<Riddell> hmm this is what I want to do? ./kubuntu-archive-upload -v 4.11.3 -t ~/src/4.11.3/ --sru
<Riddell> cos that doesn't seem to work http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494543/
<yofel> oh drat
<yofel> Riddell: update and try again
<Riddell> seems to be going now
<ovidiu-florin> http://geekaliens.com/blog/2013/11/test-out-firefox-os-on-nexus-s/
<Riddell> "kde-config-cron-dbg_4.11.97-0ubuntu1_arm64.deb: deb contents timestamp check failed: E:read, still have 2907 to read but none left" arm64 breakage in a curious way
<Riddell> yay libs is in [ubuntu/trusty] kde4libs 4:4.11.97-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<shadeslayer_> -.-
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: some of the machines are unreliable
 * Riddell uploads 4.11.97 to saucy in kubuntu-ninjas
 * Riddell uploads 4.11.3 to saucy-proposed
<Riddell> oh fooey, I put the wrong version number in 4.11.97 in saucy
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1247235 for your viewing
<ubottu> bug 1247235 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU tracking bug for KDE SC 4.11.3" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247235
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: what happened to my kscreen SRU :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: um I don't know, what happened to it?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: no one has looked at it :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: right it's in unapproved
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ask ScottK nicely or another ~ubuntu-sru member
<shadeslayer_> presumably ScottK is full from the turkey festivities
<shadeslayer_> and is sleeping :)
<genii> Tryptophan
 * shadeslayer_ fixes QA page
<soee> saucy building :) thank you !
<soee> uhm http://www.oxygen-icons.org/
<soee> someone upgraded PHP i think :)
<genii> soee: Ouchies
<genii> soee: Just emailed david@icon-king.com about it, in case he's not aware of the issue already.
<soee> genii, well there are 2 option server owner upgraded php or hoster 
<soee> if 2nd option they should inform them
<soee> few saucy packages failed to build :(
<alaa> how can I connect to this chat using the irc client on kubuntu
<alaa> hello?
<alaa> how is that I can't see anything here>
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-30
<starbuck1> Riddell: Just noticed you weren't admin, so I set all users to admin account now on Kubuntu Wire
<soee> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.97_saucy.html
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> Hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi soee , what's new ?
<soee> uhm, 4.11.97 for sauce didn't build :)
<soee> *saucy
<BluesKaj> ok, depends errors ?
<soee> didn't investigate :)
<soee> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_4.11.97_saucy.html
<soee> but the good news its just a few packages
<BluesKaj> depends wait
<Odur> Riddell: kdeconnect 0.4.2 is out. Any chance it will get in the repositories for saucy?
<soee> 3 packages left to build on saucy ?
<yofel> pretty much, I'm not sure what the issue is. $SOMETHING is depending on kdepim-runtime which shouldn't be the case - still need to find out what though
<soee> i wont be helpful here :/ Next year i plan to get into packaging
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kdeconnect-kde 0.4.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1256542
<Riddell> Odur: ↑
<Riddell> starbuck11: spam on that blog is really bad, I want to look at using http://akismet.com to filter it
<soee> yofel, if you manage to fix it today, ping me i can test than
<kfunk> yofel: ping
<yofel> soee: will do
<yofel> kfunk: yes?
<kfunk> yofel: you seem to deal a bit with icecc on Ubuntu, do you?
<kfunk> yofel: do you have any idea if someone eventually fixes icecc on 13.04/13.10?
<kfunk> I've reported multiple bugs regarding the current version, apparently noone takes care of that.
<yofel> not really, I don't think I ever touched it actually. As for the broken part we would need >= 1.0.0 from debian, if someone could be found to merge it
<kfunk> yeh :/
<yofel> I took a look at that a while ago, but as I couldn't get the debian version to actually do something useful for me I abandoned it
<yofel> it didn't outright fail, it just always build locally :/
<kfunk> well, actually we got it working (again) by using icecc from your PPA
<yofel> oh, really? configuration issue then I guess
<kfunk> there's this issue with iceccd always announcing max_jobs=0, hence getting no jobs from remote clients
<kfunk> >=1.0.0 (I think) fixes that
<kfunk> 13.04 and 13.10 currently ship an outdated 0.9.8
<yofel> yeah, that doesn't run with gcc 4.8 besides other issues :/
<kfunk> so I guess it doesn't really have a maintainer atm?
<kfunk> someone actually fixed one of the issues I reported, afair, hm.
<yofel> it's in universe, so falls under #ubuntu-motu responsibility so it's maintained if someone has time for it
<kfunk> interesting
<kfunk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icecc/+bug/1211004 <- hm, i didnt experience that afair. had icecc running with gcc-4.8 (although it didn't receive outside jobs)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1211004 in icecc (Ubuntu) "icecc doesn't work with gcc-4.8 in saucy" [Undecided,New]
<soee> Riddell, https://plus.google.com/+SusanneSchlensog/posts/PdgqGxs716S is there some roadmap ?
<soee> do you know if konversation and quassel are in the same development state?
<Odur> Riddell: \o/ ;)
<Odur> soee: I really don't now wich one is best, but I prefere Konversation over Quassel.
<soee> Odur: atm im not thinking which is best :) just want to know if both are mainteind the same way
<soee> iv been using x-chat but want to move to some qt 
<soee> *maintained
<soee> atm running Konversation :)
<soee> after many tweaks it works fine
<Odur> ah. Well I don't know that either. I'm just using what I feel most comfortable with
<Odur> For my use I don't have to tweak konversation that much.
<yofel> soee: I don't think there's much going on - but they do the job they're written for rather well so I don't think that's bad
<soee> yofel: both quassel and konversation ?
<Odur> But one thing I can't really understand is why quassel replaced konversation in kubuntu....
<soee> konversation was default once ?
<yofel> it replaced konversation at the KDE3 deprecation when konversation had no KDE4 port
<yofel> we simply never changed back
<Odur> ah, that make sense
<Odur> To bad though (for me) :)
<soee> i wonder if people use quassel or just install others
<Odur> Me too. Myself I just uninstall quassel and install konversation instead.
<soee> when it comes to such simple things liek add chanel to favs etc. xchat was the best
<soee> here in konversation channels sorting is done manually
<soee> and this is also a bit annoying :)
<yofel> feel free to do so, it's just that both quassel and konversation meet our criteria to be the default, which is simply being able to reach #kubuntu
<Odur> Anything that reach #kubuntu is OK :). Well, time to go to the sofa, pour a whisky and watch the latest episode of Grimm :)
<yofel> so we don't really have a reason to *switch*
<soee> hf Odur
<yofel> heh, enjoy ^^
<Odur> thanx
<soee> yofel: kopete is now default IM client i KDE ?
<soee> not kde-telepathy ?
<BluesKaj> ugh
<soee> hug ?
<yofel> KDE SC ships kopete, telepathy is generally better though (not that it's better in everything)
<yofel> (and kopete has been the default for ages)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-01
<soee> yofel: suacy packages ready :>
<yofel> yep, I'm doing a fast upgrade test
<soee> cool
<yofel> soee: upgrade went fine. I didn't do a run test though so upgrade on your risk ^^
<soee> ;}
<soee> reboot
<soee> and back :)
<soee> yofel: smooth upgrade, THANK YOU for your work :)
<ahoneybun> hhey guys
<starbuck11> Riddell: I have switched to Disqus now, that is effective SPAM=0
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> good morning :)
<BluesKaj> morning soee
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj_> ok windows 8 openvpn was using an outdated installer ..fixed
<santa_> hello guys
<santa_> I wonder if when building the 4.12 pre-release you got cmake failing to find libfreetype 2.5.1
<santa_> (that disables the building od some bits of kde-workspace)
<santa_> s/od/of/
<kubotu> santa_ meant: "(that disables the building of some bits of kde-workspace)"
<santa_> lol
<yofel> santa_: we never rebuilt kde-workspace, so  dunno
<santa_> yofel: ok, it seems I have a patch, let's see if it works
<santa_> yofel: it seems it works
<santa_> so, at some time if you rebuild kde-workspace you will see that 1. there are some files missing /usr/bin/kfontinst among others 2. freetype isn't properly detected
<santa_> I have a quick patch, so if you need it, just ping me
<yofel> santa_: could you send it to me please?
<santa_> yofel: mail?
<yofel> santa_: yofel@kubuntu.org
<santa_> wow. so obvious :)
<santa_> yofel: sent
<yofel> thanks!
<yofel> santa_: IMO "find_path(FREETYPE_INCLUDE_DIR_freetype2 freetype2/config/ftheader.h" should really be "find_path(FREETYPE_INCLUDE_DIR_freetype2 config/ftheader.h". freetype2 is already part of PATH_SUFFIXES
<santa_> maybe, as mentioned in the mail it was a "quick" patch
<santa_> s/was/is/
<kubotu> santa_ meant: "maybe, as mentioned in the mail it is a "quick" patch"
<yofel> right, thanks in any case, now I can update workspace to 4.11.3 in trusty
<santa_> hahaha @ the bot
<ChilliNinja> hello
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-24
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dangbinghoo> hello, howto use KTextEditor(kate part) in python , I didn't found any api doc for python, only cpp's
<dangbinghoo> self.__editor = ktexteditor.KTextEditor.EditorChooser.editor()
<dangbinghoo> self.doc = self.__editor.createDocument(self)
<dangbinghoo> self.editview = self.doc.createView(self)
<lordievader> dangbinghoo: I think #pyqt is better suited for this.
<dangbinghoo> and my question is howto get the ConfigInterface for the editor, I want to toggle editor display line-number
<dangbinghoo> @ lordievader: kate is very powerfull editor for source editing. so I just want to use this as editor for my app.
<dangbinghoo> I'm adding new features for seascope, it's editor component is QScintilla, simple and easy to use, but lacks more feature for editing(ex. vi fake)
<dangbinghoo>  lordievader: thx for your advise. I will trun to #pyqt
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<soee> hi BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi soee
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone from the kwin team alive?
<_Groo_> im having a very strange behaviour with kwin
<_Groo_> i have an intel/amd hybrid, with latest mesa/intel/radeon/llvm/libdrm/kernel 2.6.18 git
<sgclark> _Groo_: you will likely have better luck in #kde-devel
<_Groo_> whenever i log into kde, the initial animation starts for a sec and then stops and stays there. i can see kde component crashes in /var/crash.
<_Groo_> ahah wrong channel
<_Groo_> too much coffee, too little sleep
<murthy> Anyone interested in reproducing this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<mamarley> Anyone know what the plans are for QCA on Qt5 in Kubuntu?
<yofel> harald was working on some new qca release, not sure which one that was
<mamarley> yofel: Thanks!  Doesn't look like he is in here though.
<yofel> mamarley: talk to sitter - he's nick hopping lately ^^
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  I was expecting "apachelogger."  Thanks!
<lordievader> What happend to TheWolfSkin or whatever silly nick he had...?
<yofel> currently his opinion is that people should use real names on irc
 * mamarley kind of does.  "Michael A. Marley"
<sgclark> I kinda do as well
 * lordievader has it in his ircname...
<yofel> some do, some don't. I had pmuskovac as fallback nick for a while but then decided to stick with one
<mamarley> So, sitter, I hear you are working on a new QCA release?  Does it have anything to do with Qt5 support?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi Scarlet r u about ?
<sitter> mamarley: yes
<sitter> yofel: my opinion is that my kde identity is sitter, so clearly my nick should be too ;)
<mamarley> sitter: Great!  I am working on packaging a Quassel Qt5 build, and QCA is the only thing I can't build it against yet.
<mamarley> If you need anyone to help test, this guy right here.
<mamarley> <<<<<
<soee> krita is not a parto fo kubuntu by default ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: http://exeter.lug.org.uk/
<yofel> soee: no
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: gosh are all your members young and good looking and mostly gender balanced?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: rofl... I'm not sure that's a representative image of the group :-)
<ScottK> Definite shortage of neck beards.
<yofel> hm, what should we do with kubuntu-wallpapers-default? I'll remove the kde-default.png symlink (which someone should add to breeze) but leave the package there for now.
<yofel> er, that would be kde-wallpapers-default
<Riddell> yofel: is it still part of kde applications?
<yofel> kde-wallpapers is part of applications, but our default wallpaper is in 'breeze'
<Riddell> d
<Riddell> yofel: right, so keep it packaged and we'll move kde-default.png indeed
<yofel> ack
<rbetzen> hello all. just joined the testing team.  going through docs now...
<Riddell> hi rbetzen!
<Riddell> rbetzen: which testing team is that?
<rbetzen> kubuntu testing.  I've never done this before, but I thought I'd give it a shot. ;)
<Riddell> rbetzen: awesome!
<Riddell> hanging around on this irc channel is the thing to do
<Riddell> Tm_Tr: could you add rbetzen to the testing call for this channel?
<rbetzen> I'm ok with command line, know a little python and c++, I'd say my programming skills are beginner level though...
<rbetzen> Maybe a little above beginner.
<Riddell> oh there's always lots of packaging to be done if you're up for that
<rbetzen> Ok.  I'll have to get up to speed on that as well, then.  Something I've been curious about.  Didn't think I had the skills yet. 
<Riddell> rbetzen: catch me tomorrow and I can give you a tutorial
<Riddell> or anyone else, you've in the US?
<rbetzen> I'm in Texas central time zone
<rbetzen> Probably will be working until 10 or 11 pm though
<Riddell> rbetzen: if you have an hour I can try and give you a tutorial now
<rbetzen> Sounds good!
<Riddell> rbetzen: does your launchpad account have an ssh key on it?
<rbetzen> No. Not yet.
<Riddell> rbetzen: that's the first step
<Riddell> rbetzen: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<rbetzen> Reading now...
<Riddell> rbetzen: how's it going?
<rbetzen> key generated.  uploading to lanuchpad now...
<Riddell> rbetzen: username?
<rbetzen> yes.
<Riddell> rbetzen: but what is it? :)
<rbetzen> rbetzen
<rbetzen> public key added.
<Riddell> rbetzen: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-196-62-129.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> and run   byobu
<Riddell> then say hello
<sgclark> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Riddell> rbetzen here is going to become and elite kubuntu packager and tester
<Riddell> rbetzen: awooga
<sgclark> nice
<Riddell> rbetzen: so this is a shared ec2 cloud server from amazon and we can both see what's going on
<Riddell> rbetzen: want to update a package?
<rbetzen> sure! 
<Riddell> rbetzen: right, let's do phonon
<Riddell> which needs a new version packaged
<Riddell> rbetzen: mkdir current
<Riddell> and  apt-get source phonon
<Riddell> to get the current package
<rbetzen> cd into current?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> rbetzen: so this is the source "package" for current phonon
<rbetzen> understood.
<Riddell> it's made up of the .orig tar from upstream, the debian tar with our packaging and the meta .dsc file
<rbetzen> ok.
<Riddell> rbetzen: if you look in the phonon-4 directory it'll have a debian/ directory added with the packaging
<rbetzen> ok. has make files and everything...
<Riddell> rbetzen: but jings and crivvens, the phonon upstream develop has released a new version! http://download.kde.org/stable/phonon/4.8.2/
<Riddell> rbetzen: in the home directory download that new source tar
<rbetzen> current being home.  use wget?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> nah cd ~
<Riddell> yep use wget
<Riddell> the tar not the directory :)
<Riddell> rbetzen: lovely, now untar that tar
<Riddell> rbetzen: just remove the z from the options
<Riddell> it'll autodetect the compression format
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> now copy the debian/ directory from the old to the new
<rbetzen> from 4.8.0 to 4.8.2?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> so there's the packaging
<Riddell> it's actually a somewhat complex package
<Riddell> because it has both phonon for qt4 and for qt5 in it
<Riddell> and dummy backends
<Riddell> rbetzen: take a look in control to see what the package does
<Riddell> rbetzen: first block describes the source package and what other packages it needs to build
<Riddell> then the following blocks describe the .deb packages we want it to make
<Riddell> rbetzen: if you're done with that quit nano and run  dch
<Riddell> which will add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> rbetzen: great, add a line of text saying new upstream release
<Riddell> change the version from 4.8.0-~4ubuntu3  to 4.8.2-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> which is  4.8.2 from upstream 0 from debian and 1 from us
<rbetzen> where do I change that?  in the comment or up top?
<Riddell> rbetzen: top line
<Riddell> rbetzen: remember the 0ubuntu1 debian and ubuntu version
<Riddell> rbetzen: replace my name and e-mail with yours on line 4
<rbetzen> ok.  didn't get that at first.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-25
<Riddell> rbetzen: lovely, now we need to compile it
<Riddell> rbetzen: run  debuild
<Riddell> rbetzen: ah yes we forgot to rename the orig
<Riddell> rename it to phonon_4.8.2.orig.tar.xz
<Riddell> rbetzen: not quite
<Riddell> rbetzen: first - becomes and _ in the name
<Riddell> rbetzen: just copy and paste from here into the terminal
<rbetzen> debuild?
<Riddell> rbetzen: perfecto, yep
<Riddell> inside the source directory
<rbetzen> well, duh! sorry!
<Riddell> rbetzen: hang on something's not right
<Riddell> rbetzen: sorted it
<Riddell> rbetzen: ok debuild it
<rbetzen> did I do that?
<rbetzen> looks like I renamed the directory instead of the file.
<Riddell> right
<rbetzen> ok.  I"ll have to pay closer attention.
<rbetzen> ready for debuild then?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> rbetzen: infact I realise we have a dual processor server so I ran it with -j2
<Riddell> so it does to compile jobs at a time
<Riddell> rbetzen: have you ever compiled a program before?
<Riddell> presumably you have if you know c++
<rbetzen> compiled a few kernels back in the late 1990s
<Riddell> ah that's elite enough then :)
<rbetzen> also some very small programs.
<rbetzen> less than 500 lines of code.
<Riddell> so here the packaging tools ran cmake which does the configure stuff in kde apps
<Riddell> then compiled with make as you can see happening now
<Riddell> then installs its files into debian/tmp
<rbetzen> ok. so are we pushing directly to debian's tree?
<Riddell> and because this is an unusual package with both qt4 and qt5 versions it does it twice
<rbetzen> ok. understood.
<Riddell> debian is a much overused term in our packaging
<Riddell> it's the distro we all know and love
<Riddell> and ubuntu gets its packages from debian
<Riddell> it's the packaging format we use which includes a debian/ directory and .deb binary packages
<Riddell> and we store our packaging in debian git branches
<Riddell> rbetzen: awooga, it's done!
<rbetzen> ok failed build.
<Riddell> rbetzen: nope it's successful
<Riddell> the only thing that failed is it didn't gpg sign it
<rbetzen> i see. so that's not a problem then?
<Riddell> because I don't have my gpg keys on this server because then you could steal them and pretend to be me
<Riddell> but it doesn't need to be gpg signed until we upload to ubuntu
<rbetzen> LoL! that makes sense.
<Riddell> if you look in .. you should see the .deb packages
<rbetzen> yep.
<Riddell> rbetzen: if you look at the bottom of the .build log file you'll see a couple of checks
<Riddell> the packaging has a load of .install files which lists which files should go into which .deb packages
<Riddell> and if there's any missing it'll list them under "list-missing"
<Riddell> look in the .build file to see if there is any
<Riddell> rbetzen: I just use  less  to read them
<Riddell> type > to get to the end
<rbetzen>  looks good.
<Riddell> rbetzen: yep, nothing in list missing
<Riddell> rbetzen: next thing to check is the lintian output which is also in the build log
<Riddell> lintian is a tool which checks .deb packages for common errors
<rbetzen> toward the end of the file as well?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> use /foo  to search
<rbetzen> ok warning of out of date standards version
<rbetzen> nothing else I can see
<Riddell> yep and we can ignore that it's something we let debian worry about
<Riddell> since it's is the debian standard that it refers to
<Riddell> rbetzen: for good luck lets see if they install
<rbetzen> ok.
<Riddell> rm *null*deb  to remove the null packages which we know don't install without complaining
<Riddell> this is another unual feature of the phonon package you don't need to worry much about
<Riddell> then  sudo dpkg --install *deb  to install the rest
<Riddell> rbetzen: as I expected it's complaining about various depends not being installed so I ran apt -f install to fix it up
<Riddell> apt being the intelligent tool which dpkg isn't
<Riddell> lovely, that's all installed
<Riddell> so we're about done
<Riddell> rbetzen: in debian/changelog change UNRELEASED to vivid
<Riddell> which is the development version of ubuntu we want to upload to
<rbetzen> 4.8.2 directory/debian
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> lower case
<Riddell> rbetzen: then run  debuild -S  to make the source package
<rbetzen> same directory?
<Riddell> yep
<rbetzen> looks clean
<Riddell> rbetzen: I just ran  debsign -r ec2-54-196-62-129.compute-1.amazonaws.com:current/phonon_4.8.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> which adds a gpg signature to that .changes file as you can see
<rbetzen> ok. your sig I'm assuming.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> rbetzen: are you happy to upload this to the ubuntu package? being mindful that this will get installed onto thousands and thousands of computers?
<Riddell> to the ubuntu archive
<rbetzen> Well, It's going into a testing repo isn't it?
<Riddell> two, it'll go into vivid-proposed to build and get some automated checks
<Riddell> then it'll go into vivid which is the development archive
<Riddell> rbetzen: upload it with  dput ubuntu phonon_4.8.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<rbetzen> I'm game.  I'l be downloading it again to test as well, so I'll know if I brokd thousands of computers.  Then I can run and hide!
<rbetzen> is it looking for my public key?
<Riddell> rbetzen: yes but it's ok to tell it to ignore that, add --unchecked
<Riddell> hmm, add --unchecked just after the dput ?
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> it'll appear at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon
<Riddell> where you can watch if it gets compiled and if it gets moved from -proposed to release
<ScottK> And do watch and see if it moves.
<ScottK> If is doesn't, it needs investigating.
<Riddell> rbetzen: so that's updating an existing package, quick to learn but takes a lifetime to master
<Riddell> as does making a new package
<rbetzen> on web page now.... don't see it yet.
<Riddell> it'll take a few minutes
<Riddell> you can see it now under Latest upload:
<rbetzen> ok.  so if I do this, I'll be having it approved for a while first right?
<Riddell> rbetzen: I don't understand your question there
<rbetzen> Well, if I compile a new package, do I need you to sign off on it first before I upload?  So I don't break the world?
<Riddell> rbetzen: yes but you could get a personal archive (PPA) on launchpad and upload to there
<Riddell> and if it's successful there ask me or anyone else in the dev team to upload it
<Riddell> rbetzen: any questions?
<rbetzen> None so far.  Just need to run through the steps a few times to make sure I don't forget anything.
<Riddell> rbetzen: well I hope that's been interesting
<rbetzen> I'll set up a ppa and start compiling and getting it down.
<Riddell> if you fancy doing more phonon-backend-gstreamer and phonon-backend-vlc are the obvious next ones to update
<rbetzen> Really enjoyed it.  I'll look at those.  Is there a deadline?
<Riddell> we didn't cover updating the debian git branch
<Riddell> or look at any of the files in debian/ except control and changelog
<Riddell> so lots more to learn
<Riddell> and of course you may not be interested you maybe only wanted to test some CD images :)
<Riddell> but it's a satisfying way to help out open source because your works gets directly into the hands of squillions of users
<rbetzen> no problem. I'm home all day Friday to learn more.  I was looking at testing as a first step until I could get more experience.  I'll do whatever needs doing.
<Riddell> I'm off to bed now, maybe ScottK or sgclark or others will be around to help
<Riddell> rbetzen: do you want me to keep the ec2 server on or are you done with it?
<rbetzen> Nice meeting you!  What time zone are you in?  I'm done with ec2 for now.
<Riddell> I'm in europe timezone
<Riddell> I'm Jonathan, what's your name?
<sgclark> rbetzen: I live in the US, but my sleep schedule is rather messed up right now, but feel free to ping me anytime. If I am awake I am here.
<rbetzen> Ron.  Thanks for all the help! Sorry for keeping you up. You must be zapped. 
<rbetzen> Hve a good night!
<ScottK> rbetzen: Where in the US?
<rbetzen> Texas
<rbetzen> And you?
<sgclark> smack dab inbetween us ScottK lol
<sgclark> I am OR he is VA
<ScottK> sgclark: MD actually.
<ScottK> Close to VA.
<sgclark> ahh woops
<rbetzen> Heh.  At least you get a little greenery in those places!
<ScottK> True.
<sgclark> True
<ScottK> Where in Texas?  That doesn't exactly narrow it down much?
<sgclark> lol that is true
<rbetzen> Smack in the middle of the panhandle.  Amarillo.  Block and a half north of old route 66.
<ScottK> Nice.
<sgclark> Cool, I drove through there a few times
<rbetzen> Nice. Flat. and windy.
<rbetzen> Love it! :)
<ScottK> When I was in the Navy, I was stationed in Keflavik, Iceland for awhile, so I know flat and windy.
<sgclark> I lived in Port Aransas for a bit
<rbetzen> Is it pretty cold in Iceland?  I have these mental images of permafrost and icebergs.
<ScottK> No.  Greenland is more like that.
<ScottK> You're surrounded by water, so the climate is moderated to a degree.
<ScottK> In the winter it's usually in the 30's.  Sometimes above freezing, sometimes below.
<ScottK> Having grown up in Kansas, that doesn't strike me as "cold".  YMMV.
<rbetzen> Not much different than here, then.   The bad thing here is the wind chill. 
<rbetzen> Riddell wanted me to try compiling a couple more phonon packages.  What kind of schedule are we looking at for this?
<ScottK> The thing that gets you in Iceland though is the combination of wind and humidity.
<ScottK> It's a very damp cold.
<ScottK> Dunno.
<rbetzen> Wet?  What's that?  Just coming out of about a ten year drought here! :P
<sgclark> ouch
<rbetzen> Finally getting green again.
<rbetzen> OK. I'm going to set up a ppa and get some source downloaded.  Just need to read the packaging docs then?
<ScottK> Sure.  Reading docs is always good.
<ScottK> Learning by scratching your own itch is good too.  Fix what bugs you.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  Chat with you later.
<rbetzen> sgclark: how long have you been helping out here?
<sgclark> rbetzen: One year this month
<rbetzen> sgclark: You're compiling kde applications according to trello.  Do I need to be using this as well?
<sgclark> rbetzen: yeah when you get comfortable with packaging, that would be the next step, right now we are going through a new kde applications series
<sgclark> rbetzen: which includes merging with debian and moving over to debian git + some qt5 ports
<sgclark> so it is slightly more complicated
<rbetzen> sgclark: so I'm guessing you code for a living?  This looks like some pretty knotty stuff to me.
<sgclark> rbetzen: I am still learning, I started out with just pacaging. I am only the newest dev :)
<rbetzen> sgclark: That makes me feel better.  It's always a pain being the new guy....
<sgclark> rbetzen: this a great bunch to work with, I was never made to feel out of place.
<sgclark> rbetzen: I even got to go to akademy to meet them all earlier this year, was great fun.
<sgclark> well except ScottK, which I hope to meet next year when I am in his neck of the woods again.
<rbetzen> sgclark: Czech Republic?  Must have been a blast!  I'm assuming everyone in the picture are kde as well as kubuntu people?
<sgclark> rbetzen: yeah, and it was :) not sure which pic you are looking at
<rbetzen> sgclark: http://byte.kde.org/~duffus/akademy/2014/groupphoto/
<sgclark> rbetzen: ahh yeah that was the mass kde crew lol
<sgclark> rbetzen: all great people too
<sgclark> several of us also do alot of work with kde
<rbetzen> sgclark: especially the guy in the wizard hat methinks.
<sgclark> Harald is great :)
<sgclark> he is on our team
<rbetzen> sgclark: Well, I'm thinking this will be a really good place to start then.  It's been nice talking to you.  The wifey wants me to get some stuff at the store so im going to have to take off for a while.
<sgclark> rbetzen: Welcome :) I look forward to working with you! ping me anytime for questions
<rbetzen> sgclark: Will do.  I hope I don't drive everyone nuts! :p
<sgclark> rbetzen: lol they survived me!
<rbetzen> sgclark: Hmm... where am I needing to pull my source code from again?  Can't believe I can't figure out where.
<rbetzen> sgclark: going for phonon-vlc this time.
<sgclark> rbetzen: hmm depends
<sgclark> rbetzen: http://download.kde.org/stable/phonon/phonon-backend-vlc/0.8.1/phonon-backend-vlc-0.8.1.tar.xz
<sgclark> rbetzen: you can usually search download.kde.org
<sgclark> rbetzen: most of the packages we package will come from there
<rbetzen> sgclark: Thanks.  Found the link just as you posted.  So I complile locally and then upload to my ppa. Correct?
<sgclark> rbetzen: right
<rbetzen> sgclark: Ok. I'll give it a shot. Do I need any special flags with this?
<sgclark> rbetzen: not the first round
<sgclark> rbetzen: you can look up the whole j2 if you have multi core, but honestly I don't bother
<rbetzen> sgclark:  I have a system 76 leopard extreme.  Multi-threaded quad core I believe.  I think I'll leave the flags alone until I know better what I'm doing.. Or until you guys tell me otherwise.
<rbetzen> sgclark: two of them actually.
<sgclark> rbetzen: nice!
<sgclark> rbetzen: yeah I messed about with it soem time back, but honestly don't see a difference.
<sgclark> rbetzen: and as far as packaging itself, it has no affect, just has affect on compiling
<rbetzen> sgclark: hmm... no debian directory in this package. I guess I'm going to have to do some more reading first.
<sgclark> rbetzen: right, you want to apt-get source phonon-backend-vlc to get the previous versions and then update the version etc
<sgclark> rbetzen: copy the debian directory into the new source
<rbetzen> sgclark: thanks. done. ;)
<sgclark> rbetzen: make sure to run dch in the source directory to get a correct changelog entry. You will need to update it with the correct version and your email/name
<mgolden> I have been testing the 14.10 plasma 5 release, but on the download page there are no instructions as to how to report comments.
<sgclark> mgolden: please send comments to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<mgolden> Ok.  I did that for a significant problem I found with plasma 5 on nvidia, but was referred here.
<mgolden> Do you think I should just write up all the comments in one big message and send it there?
<sgclark> mgolden: most of the team is euro and asleep atm, unfortunately kubuntu does not package nvidia so we are at the mercy of other folks with nvidia
<mgolden> That's what I thought
<sgclark> mgolden: is it the sddm bug ? or another?
<mgolden> It's the one that results in the graphics card pegging at the highest possible clock rate
<mgolden> The fan blows a storm and the machine gets hot
<mgolden> I checked and the power consumption doubles
<sgclark> mgolden: ahh yes, I remember that and had no answers. You will need to file a bug on the nvidia package to get their attention.
<mgolden> Any idea how I do that?
<sgclark> mgolden: you might also file a bug with kde if it is something on their end.
<mgolden> That I think I know how to do.
<mgolden> The other bugs are more prosaic.
<sgclark> mgolden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect put your card and the issue, then when it asks for the package choose the driver package you have installed
<mgolden> That would get me on ubuntu's radar, but how do I get it on nvidia's?
<sgclark> mgolden: I don't know if nvidia is involved with packaging their own driver... can try on nvidias forums? dunno haven't actually tried
<sgclark> mgolden: they might tell you to use their driver off their site
<sgclark> which is what I ended up doing for my issue
<mgolden> Rick Timmis actually opened a bug bug for me but filed it under the ubiquity installer
<mgolden> What was the issue you are referring to?
<sgclark> I have an sddm issue
<mgolden> I tried using the xorg-edgers which gets the latest drivers, but it didn't affect anything.
<mgolden> And running the driver off their site fixed it?  And the xorg-edgers did not?
<sgclark> yes my machine is running their driver fine, but I did not have the same issue as you. 
<mgolden> Alright.  I will write up all the other issues I have seen and put them in an e-mail to kubuntu-devel, and I will try to find out someone else to report the nvidia driver issue to.
<mgolden> Thanks
<sgclark> np
<sgclark> might also try the nvidia forums
 * sgclark out
<rbetzen> sgclark: still online?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> hey
<soee> hiho
<ScottK> sgclark is up early today.
<ScottK> Good morning.
<sgclark> ScottK: hehe, my sleep schedule is all over the place
<Riddell> sgclark is up early every day!
<Riddell> rbetzen: looks like phonon is waiting on the backends before it transitions
<sgclark> :) yeah, except when I am up very late with insomnia. 
<sgclark> he was working on them last night, I had to sleep though
<Riddell> excellent
<sgclark> we seem to finally be making a dent in applications
<Riddell> ScottK: how's the baloo SRU?
<ScottK> Should have time to look at it today.
<yofel> Riddell: what would you prefer: resurrect a crippled kde-workspace package so stuff that nees it builds - or should I try to fix kdeartwork to build without it?
<yofel> *needs it
<Sick_Rimmit> morming sgclark
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: you pinged me yesterday?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah yes
<yofel> (latter is probably more appropriate until the screensavers are ported - if at all)
<Sick_Rimmit> I was wondering if you would be available to join Riddell and I for a "Getting Strated contributing to Ubuntu" session at my next Linux User Group event
<Sick_Rimmit> http://exeter.lug.org.uk
<Sick_Rimmit> However, I think the timezones might work against us on this one, as its from 8pm until 8.45pm UK time
<Sick_Rimmit> I hoping to get my Club up and running with Launchpad accounts, plugged into IRC and possibly even some Bug triaging etc...
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: obviously that is a bit of a commute for me haha, do you mean on hangout or something?
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah you mean you wouldn't consider flying out ? There is a really good FIsh and Chip shop :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes its via Hangout
<Riddell> yofel: I'd rather kill off kde-workspace
<yofel> k
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: I would LOVE to, I am poor however
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: I am normally up at 4am so that would not be a problem. 
<sgclark> though I have to get up at 3 to humanize myself lol
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Oh that's just excellent, if you are willing :-) Bless you. I will add that to the Web page details
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I want to encourage them to Join Kubuntu and Kubuntu-Devel on IRC, and I think if you could talk about about that, and how nice the folks are here, that would be really perfect 
<sgclark> that I can do
<Sick_Rimmit> I think my strategy with the LUG Group will be to introduce Riddell and sgclark, at 8pm, you guys can talk about Kubuntu, and getting involved, and perhaps answer some questions. I will put together a post Hangout Work sheet, with Launchpad, IRC, Kubuntu.org and will get them set up with Launchpad accounts, and logged into IRC from the chat clients on their machines.
<Sick_Rimmit> Leave the rest of the admin to me, thanks guys :-)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: issue is do we need to do it on windows in a virtual machnine to get screenshare?
 * Sick_Rimmit thinks abnout Windows VM's
<murthy> Anyone interested in reproducing this bug?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm reluctant to use Windows as a solution at a Linux User Group ;-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: But is we must, then we must.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: assuming that you'll want to Share your screen to demo some of the tools we use perhaps ?
<sitter> (screen share works on kubuntu just fine)
<Riddell> sitter: does it?
<mamarley> I was once in a "Linux User Group" that *never* tried to use Linux for visible things.  Even for stuff like video conferencing, when they could have picked something like Google Hangouts that works well on Linux, they would always want to use Skype® for some reason.  I didn't stay in that group for long.
<mamarley> The funny thing is, one time they tried to play an h264 video.  The Windows® computer wouldn't play it out-of-the-box, but Linux would.
<sitter> Riddell: was using it on sunday
<Riddell> mamarley: :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw kdeconnect backport ready for your approval
 * Riddell looks at shadeslayer then looks at shadeslayer's chair then looks back at shadeslayer 
 * shadeslayer is taking the day off
<Riddell> ScottK: remember bug 1378789
<ubottu> bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378789
<Riddell> ScottK: and bug 1384355 if you happen to be in a sru mood is verification-done now
<ubottu> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
 * Riddell blogs http://jriddell.org/2014/11/25/voted-si-si-for-catalunyan-independence/ and awaits the flames
 * ScottK thinks the flames are in Ferguson.
<mamarley> Stupid people.  Do they really think that burning down the city and then shooting at the firefighters trying to put the fire out is going to make anything any better?
 * yofel goes fixing kate
<Riddell> yes my twitter feed does seem to be full of this ferguson thing, I haven't read what it is but it's not giving me a good impression of the US
<mamarley> We are just like any other country.  We have some good, smart people, and then we have some stupid, violent, mean people.
<sgclark> mamarley: +1
<sgclark> I assure you we are not all the same >.<
<ScottK> We have some people who are trying to protest to make things better, people who are so angry they don't care about the consequences anymore, and people who just like to mess things up.
<ScottK> When they all get mixed up together, it's a bit hard to sort.
<mamarley> Anyway, I am glad I don't live near there.
<sgclark> same, unfortuantely I have a friend that does
<Riddell> where is it?
<mamarley> Sorry.  I hope he/she is OK.
<mamarley> Riddell: In Missouri.  Southeastern-ish US.
<sgclark> She is in St. Louis
<sgclark> so far enough
 * mamarley lives in North Carolina.
 * sgclark lives in Oregon
<Riddell> mamarley: qca is getting quite political alas, have you seen  https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121168/ ?
<ScottK> mamarley: St. Louis is pretty close to the center of the US.
<mamarley> Riddell: No, I hadn't seen that.  Stupid politics getting involved in everything...
<Riddell> mamarley: the maintainer doesn't want to change the soname for the qt5 version which is obviously needed, so it can't really be packaged until a solution is found to that
<sgclark> ouch
<mamarley> Can't the packagers just apply the patch in question themselves?
<Riddell> we could and we may well have to but it would get messy if we don't agree amongst distros what to do
<soee> hiho
<mamarley> It seems the obvious thing to do is to apply the patch so that all the people who use the API don't have to change the code.
<mamarley> I don't get why the maintainer doesn't like that.
<Riddell> nobody does
<mamarley> I had actually tried to package QCA myself, but the git version seems to have switched to cmake and I couldn't get the packaging script to work.
<Riddell> oh that 
<Riddell> oh that shouldn't be an issue
<yofel> well, harald's on that
<Riddell> but yes ping sitter to see if where he got to
<soee> someone can take a look @ #kubuntu and last question there ?
<mamarley> I talked to him yesterday and he basically just confirmed he was working on it.
<Riddell> 19:05 < WhoKnows_625> hello, if I ended up with unmet dependencies after updating, were should I report that? It's Kubuntu 15.04, the pakage is kate-data
<Riddell> yofel: know anything about that?
<Riddell> mamarley: if you need a help with packaging just post what you have here and someone will take a look
<yofel> Riddell: er, he was working on qca half of sunday?
<yofel> and I did hear him talking about cmake
<Riddell> yofel: yes I think he was, but I don't know where he got to with it
<yofel> ah, can't help there. It's a big chunk of work with all the plugin bundling
<mamarley> Riddell: If sitter is already working on it, I will just let him finish.  I'm sure he is much better and faster at it than me.
<mamarley> I was just trying to find a package with QCA for Qt5 so I could enable channel encryption in my Qt5 Quassel build again.
<rbetzen> Riddell: I've successfully compiled the packages yesterday, however I"m resolving a signing issue.  Didn't have a key generated before I compiled and It was too late last night to fix it. :/
<yofel> rbetzen: you can always run debsign yourself (which is what debuild does last) on the .changes file
<rbetzen> yofel: Thanks for the info.  I"m brand new at this and still getting familiar with the tools.  Just run debsign on the .changes file or on the tarball?
<ScottK> Use the changes file and debsign knows what all needs signing.
<ScottK> (It's actually the .changes and the .dsc which contain the hash for the tarball)
<rbetzen> ScottK:  Thanks.  Running that right now...
<rbetzen> ScottK: Worked!  I need to pick up my daughter from school.  I'll finish up when I get back.  Thanks to you and yofel for the help!
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<yofel> :)
<rbetzen> ScottK: How long does it usually take from the time a package is uploaded to my ppa until it shows up on the page?
<yofel> rbetzen: seconds to a couple minutes
<yofel> if it takes very long then your gpg key might not be registered on launchpad
<rbetzen> hmmm... it's been quite a bit longer than that and nothing.  I'll have to investigate.
<yofel> you also should've gotten an email about the upload
<yofel> unless the gpg key isn't known
<yofel> rbetzen: I don't see a key on your launchpad profile, so do check that
<rbetzen> i did a key import. waiting on an email, but haven't received it yet.  can i do a command line upload with gpg?
<yofel> rbetzen: all I can do is point you to https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey - or maybe #launchpad can help
<rbetzen> ok. I went to +editpgpkeys and just pasted the fingerprint in.  Just a sec.
<yofel> did you do the publish to keyserver part?
<rbetzen> No i didn't.  Working on that part now.
<rbetzen> yofel: added keys, fingerprints, and even signed the code of conduct. should I wait to see if the packages show up or delete the .upload file and try again?
<sgclark> rbetzen: if it was rejected, then yeah you will have to delete the upload file and dput again
<yofel> rbetzen: launchpad knows your key now so you can upload again 
<rbetzen> Ok. here goes...
<ScottK> sgclark: If it was rejected due to an unknown key, you don't get notified to prevent being an abuse vector.
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> Nevermind, misread your comment.
<rbetzen> ScottK: reuploaded with no notification.  somethings still not right.
<ScottK> You might ask in #launchpad.
<rbetzen> Will do.
<sgclark> hmm license-problem-cc-by-nc-sa
<yofel> ScottK: ok so, I messed up badly with kate, any idea how to get out of this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kate/4:4.14.3-0ubuntu2/+build/6595436
<yofel> the only way I see is to upload a kde4libs that doesn't depend on katepart and re-add it later...
<yofel> (kate needs kdelibs5-dev to build, which needs kdelibs5-plugins, which needs katepart, which is broken)
<ScottK> Yes.  I think that's the only way.
<ScottK> This is why circular build-deps suck.
<yofel> *sigh* oh well
<ScottK> Bonus points for figuring a way to break the loop for next time.
<rbetzen> rbetzen: figured it out. kmail isn't retreiving new messages via imap.  had to login via web to retreive them.
<rbetzen> the message says mixed uploads aren't allowed.
<yofel> ah, you'll have to make a source-only package with 'debuild -S'
<rbetzen> yofel: Thanks.  Still forgetting steps, evidently.
<yofel> np, some things really aren't always obvious. Launchpad *only* accepts source-only uploads. Other repositories (private ones with reprepro, or debian with dak) do accept binary uploads depending on the configuration
<rbetzen> yofel: Ok, so debuild -S always.  No debuild without the option.
<yofel> right, at least not if you plan to upload to launchpad
<sgclark> umm the first run you need to do it without
<sgclark> when you upload though you add -S
<yofel> well, that depends on how you work...
<sgclark> and if you need the source to upload -S -sa
<ScottK> Actually ...
 * sgclark goes back to her merging corner
<yofel> e.g. I always do it with -S if I plan to upload the package later on because I don't do non-chrooted builds
<ScottK> yofel: precisely.
<ScottK> If you do a binary build in a package directory and the clean rule is buggy, then you might end up with all sorts of build debris littered through your package.
<yofel> rbetzen: which leads us to chrooted building... do you know what a chroot is?
<ScottK> Make the source package (using -S) and then build in a clean environment using pbuilder/sbuild/or the like.
<rbetzen> yofel: yes, although I've never used them yet.  I was wondering about this because of all the dev dependencies I'm needing to install.
<rbetzen> ScottK: I'll definitely start doing that. Thanks!
<yofel> right, building locally is fine if you want to do inital packaging, but might fail if you're not running the development release and you might not know all the build-dependencies to add
<yofel> so once you have a source package, you can test-build it in a clean chroot environment like the buildds use with pbuilder/cowbuilder/sbuild/...
<yofel> what you use is left to personal preference, pbuilder-dist is a good thing to start with
<rbetzen> Ok. So create a directory, chroot into it, download the package, and build with pbuilder. 
<ScottK> There's another way to do it that is generally easier.
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist as yofel suggests.
<ScottK> Do:
<sgclark> ahh, see I overkill, I build it in a chroot and after success I run through pbuilder to double check dependencies
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist create vivid (or whatever release, including Debian ones)
<ScottK> Then you can:
<ScottK> pbuilder-dist vivid build package_version-revision.dsc
<ScottK> The downside of that is if it fails, it just exists, but you can use a pbuilder hook to avoid that.
<ScottK> Call this file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9240503/ C10shell and use --hookdir option to point at where it is if you want it to leave the chroot in place and not clean up if the build fails.
<rbetzen> ScottK: I'll try that. so pbuilder first then chroot.
<yofel> rbetzen: well, what pbuilder does is manage sets of chroots, so when you run pbuilder it does the chrooting itself. 
<rbetzen> yofel: ok. that makes sense. BTW I do vaguely remeber chrooting to fix a boot issue a couple of times.  Been a long time ago.
<yofel> sgclark: that's generally fine really. What I do is run a package through pbuilder retrying dpkg-buildpackage a couple times. After getting all fixes out of the chroot I run it through pbuilder again until everything's fixed
<yofel> (does add some overhead, but a SSD and ccache help with that)
<rbetzen> I'll go ahead and blow out these builds and try again with pbuilder
<rbetzen> Thanks everyone for the input! I'm out.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-26
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Sick_Rimmit> Good morning folks
<lordievader> o/
<frechdachs69> anyone who knows how to check for installed Qt5 plugins using cmake with Ubuntu 14.04? according to cmake no plugins are available at all although the installed libqt5gui5 package contains them
<Riddell> frechdachs69: no idea I'm afraid, try in #kde-devel
<frechdachs69> which package do I have to install with ubuntu 14.04 to get 'Qt5Gui_QGifPlugin.cmake' ?
<Riddell> frechdachs69: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libqgif.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<sitter> Riddell, mamarley: I pushed my current stuff to the kubuntu_unstable branch, will definitely need some peer review
<Riddell> sitter: for what?
<sitter> qca that is
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> sitter: did you add a suffix?
<sitter> Riddell: yeah library currently is libqca-qt5
<frechdachs69> Riddell: thx but I'm not looking for the shared lib but for the cmake file
<Riddell> frechdachs69: using that site you can see there's no such file
<kfunk> frechdachs69: "plugin" indicates it's a plugin => there are no cmake files for plugins (because you cannot link against them anyway)
<mamarley> sitter: Cool, thanks!  I will try to build Quassel against it and see what happens.
<Riddell> mamarley: I'm compiling now if you want the amd64 vivid packages shortly
<mamarley> I'm not on Vivid quite yet.
<Riddell> it needs some changes to compile, wait until I put it in git
<mamarley> OK
<soee> Riddell: if in unstable new package version is built, it means that some changes has been added right ?
<soee> so the build is not triggered if package does not change ?
<Riddell> soee: you mean in kubuntu-ci?
<soee> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> yeah I guess so, could be upstream or packaging change
<soee> Riddell: for example, kactivities-kf5 last build was from 18 and there is from today, can i check what exactly has changed there ?
<mamarley> Riddell: Which git repository are you talking about?
<Riddell> mamarley: packaging in http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/qca2.git/
<Riddell> kubuntu_unstable branch
<mamarley> Ah, OK.  Silly me, I was looking on Lauchpad.
<Riddell> mamarley: old school, we're moving to debian git now
<Riddell> but there's a million missing symbols :(
<mamarley> Those annoying symbols :(
<mamarley> Also, if you want old-school, where I work, we are just finally migrating the project on which I work from CVS to git. O.o
<Riddell> wow :)
<mamarley> As someone who learned VCSs on git, CVS is like "argh!"
<Riddell> hmm, this qca packaging needs some love
<mamarley> Riddell: Yeah...  For me, it fails to even apply the disable_randomunittest.diff patch.
<Riddell> mamarley: and the qt5 package has the slight failing of compiling against qt4 :)
<mamarley> Oops
<Riddell> fixing it..
<mamarley> Thank you :)
<sgclark> morning
<mamarley> sgclark: HI
<mamarley> oops
<mamarley> sgclark: Hi!
 * mamarley can't type today.
<Riddell> mamarley: ok qca2 updated in git kubuntu_unstable branch
<Riddell> mamarley: I also uploaded to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging for kubuntu_vivid
<mamarley> Riddell: Oh, even better, thanks!
<Riddell> mamarley: also uploaded to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging for utopic
<Riddell> mamarley: are you able to test it and check it works with quassel fo qt5? then I can upload it to the archive
<mamarley> Sometime today.  Before too much longer, someone is coming to fix the windshield on my car so I will be busy.
<Riddell> yeah anytime is good, you're the only person who requested it so far so it's your own time you're wasteing as my teacher used to say :)
 * Riddell wonders why he uploaded to staging and not experimental
<mamarley> Riddell: It is FTBFS for i386 on Vivid and both arches on Utopic :(
<mamarley> Test failures, ugh.
<soee> woho chromium 39 
<mamarley> soee: I don't know about you, but for me, Chromium turns into a jerky CPU-hog on any page that has any sort of fixed background or overlay.
<soee> i had small problems with 38 - was just hangind after several minutes of usage (i couldnf do any action except minimize/maximize)
<soee> than when minimized it stared to respond again
<Riddell> mamarley: mm, adding a workaround
<mamarley> Strange that it succeeded on Vivid x86_64 but failed everywhere else...
<soee> now with one tab opened all chromium processes use ~300mb
<Riddell> mamarley: ok reuploaded to kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<mamarley> Thanks!
<mamarley> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/experimental/+build/6597264 :(
<kfunk> Riddell: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/ <- did you plan to integrate this Qt patch? I'm running 14.10 + kubuntu-next-ppa, and I still don't get the icon for pidgin, for instance.
<kfunk> (still have to run wmsystemtray  to make it show up)
<soee> kfunk: same with skype 
<kfunk> yeah, it's one of the biggest remaining annoyances in Plasma 5 these days ;)
<kfunk> rest works like a charm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> kfunk: well this isnt any problem to me tbh :) im missing my shortcut to switch to 'next activity' :) thats teh biggest issue for me
<kfunk> to me, activities are quite useless altogether tbh ;)
<kfunk> I'm happy when they don't get in my way
<kfunk> (like accidentally switching activities, which happened in the past)
<mamarley> The Quassel compilation with QCA on Qt5 almost works, but I get a "make[2]: *** No rule to make target '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libqca.so', needed by 'src/../quasselcore'.  Stop." right at the end. :(
<mamarley> I don't know much about cmake, or about how Qt5 support is implemented in QCA2, but maybe I need to use "QCA2-QT5" instead of just "QCA2" as the package name
<mamarley> Nope.
<ScottK> It's not just about the package name, it's also about the library file names.
<ScottK> See what I had to do for qscintilla2 as a rough example.
<mamarley> ScottK: This version: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qscintilla2/2.8.3+dfsg-3 ?
<ScottK> mamarley: Yes, although if you look at later versions, I didn't get it quite right on the first try.
<mamarley> OK, thanks!
<mamarley> ScottK: Would this need to be changes to the QCA package or the Quassel package?  I looked at the diff for the qscintilla2 package, but it doesn't appear to be using cmake and I am not sure what the changes mean.
<ScottK> qscintilla2 is using qmake, so it's not exactly the same.
<ScottK> It'd be QCA.
<ScottK> The point was both the package name and the name if the files in the library need changing to not conflixt.
<ScottK> conflict
<Riddell> mamarley: ah yes simple mistake I made, fixing
<Riddell> kfunk: hmm we should do already no?
<mamarley> ScottK: Riddell: By hacking the build.make file after configuring, I actually got it to build.
<mamarley> Now to see if it runs...
<Riddell> mamarley: huh? what did you need to do?
<mamarley> Riddell: I changed "libqca.so" to "libqca-qt5.so".  A dirty workaround, I know, but I am just trying to see if it will run at all.
<kfunk> Riddell: doesn't appear to be working. does it for you?
<kfunk> Riddell: try running pidgin, for instance
<Riddell> mamarley: new upload to kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<kfunk> or do I  just need to tweak some settings?
<Riddell> no tweaks needed
<Riddell> installing skype..
<soee> kfunk: hwo can you accidentyl switch activity ? D:
<kfunk> soee: with shortcuts, I think
<kfunk> at least in KDE4 times
<kfunk> by now I removed any activities but one, so it can't happen anymore 
<soee> :) this shortcut was teh best think in kde :)
<mamarley> Riddell: Thanks!
<Riddell> kfunk: skype is i386 so you need to install sni-qt:i386
<mamarley> And by the way, with the hack to get it compiled, Quassel with QCA on Qt5 seems to be working!
<Riddell> mamarley: oh you had to edit the file in quassel I see
<mamarley> I don't actually know of any encrypted channels in which to try it, but it starts and doesn't crash, so...
<mamarley> Riddell: Yep.
<kfunk> Riddell: skype is not my issue
<Riddell> mamarley: fancy adding that as a comment to https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121168 ? "you are making distros change the library name which means anything using the library also needs to be changed, please update the soversion as this patch does"
<mamarley> Ah, you want me to get involved in that flamewar :)
<sgclark> lol
<mamarley> Sure, I can do that.
<kfunk> Riddell: pidgin is 64bit, and I have sni-qt installed
 * mamarley puts on the flamesuit and refills his flamer's propane tank.
<Riddell> kfunk: yes I gree that does not work
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1378789 still needing some love
<ubottu> bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378789
<mamarley> Riddell: It might take me a minute, sorry.  I created a KDE Identity, but the confirmation email was greylisted :/
 * ScottK has a list. That's on it.
<kfunk> hmmm. I have a Qt5 application using QSystemTrayIcon where it doesn't work either
<kfunk> I'm confused
<kfunk> oh well, wmsystemtray is my friend for now ;)
<Riddell> mamarley: if you have a package of quassel do let me know and I can upload to experimental for testing
<mamarley> Riddell: I do, in my quassel-exp PPA.  The core works fine, but the client crashes on startup.  The error information prints something about a Qt4 lib, so I am not sure what is going on with that.
<Riddell> mamarley: maybe something is linking against qt4
<BluesKaj> is there any other source available for plasma 5 application colour schemes? the downloader still has no other choices and most of the colours <I choose don't stick
<Riddell> mamarley: pastebin ldd /usr/bin/quassel
<ejat> mamarley: u mean the client package build qt5 in your experimental ppa? 
<mamarley> Riddell: Just a sec, I need to compile it again.  I don't have the packages installed because that would screw up my real client.
<mamarley> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/pfcutmyp8
<Riddell> yep that's qt5 alright
<mamarley> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/po34oe3ur
<Riddell> hmm libQtGui.so.4
<mamarley> Yep
<Riddell> so what's loading that?
 * mamarley has been unable to figure that out as of yet.
<Riddell> mamarley: try  pmap?
<mamarley> Riddell: It crashes immediately upon executing it, so I don't think that would work.
<Riddell> ooh 5.4
<mamarley> ooh 5.4
<mamarley> New software is fun :)
 * ScottK thought we were staying with 5.3.whatever.
<mamarley> Maybe it is the Qt5-edgers PPA?
<ScottK> If so, it shouldn't be in our branches.
 * mamarley has no idea what he is talking about; please ignore him.
<Riddell> is qt 5.4.0 even out?
<ScottK> Pretty sure it's not.
<Riddell> mamarley: I wonder if it's your install of phonon vlc
<ScottK> Mirv: ^^^ what's that commit message about Qt 5.4.0?
<Riddell> mamarley: try  rm /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_vlc.so  for good luck
<mamarley> Riddell: Oh, yes.  I am using the VLC phonon backend, and VLC uses Qt4.  Darn.
<mamarley> Let me switch to the null backend.
<mamarley-dev> IT WORKS!
<mamarley-dev> It is ugly, but it works!
<Riddell> mamarley: what did you do?
<mamarley> Riddell: I uninstalled phonon4qt5-backend-vlc.
<Riddell> hum, that really shouldn't be loading qt4
<mamarley> It shouldn't, but at least it tells me it isn't a problem with my Quassel build.
<mamarley> As far as the Qt5.4 thing, the package named above is building in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/qt5-beta2.
<mamarley> That PPA has Qt 5.4beta in it.
<Riddell> google code in starts in 5 days, what kubuntu tasks can we create for it?
<Riddell> tasks for school age people should take a few days
<sgclark> dunno, did that sddm hard coding paths geet fixed? the libreoffice them thing?
 * sgclark shrugs
<Riddell> libreoffice I've added
<Riddell> sddm might be too hard
<Riddell> last year I had a guy writing blog posts
<Riddell> and packaging some bits
<sgclark> we hae been doing pretty good on blogging, though I guess more depth might be good. Always stuff to package
<ScottK> Riddell: What else needs porting to Qt5/Kf5 that wouldn't be too hard?
<sgclark> I am trying to at least finish the kde4 applications today, tomorrow is a big holiday here and I have to cook for an army
 * ScottK hopes you're doing the cooking because you enjoy it.
<Riddell> sgclark: oh yes it's the big US holiday, I forbid you from doing kubuntu stuff tomorrow
<sgclark> ScottK: print-manager, dunno if that is hard tho
<sgclark> ScottK: I love cooking :)
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks :)
<ScottK> Also print-manager's upstream KDE, not Kubuntu specific.
<ScottK> Still worth having someone do it.
<sgclark> ahh
<sgclark> no biggie, 4 version works, just not user friendly to access it
<ScottK> What about he restricted driver thingy.  Did someone do that already?
<sgclark> it is in kcm5
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> sgclark: print-manager is being done by someone at red hat, needs testing
<Riddell> hmm, testing, there's an idea
<sgclark> oh cool
<sgclark> yes testing, we have piles of applications in ninjhas that need more testing, I am just starting them and not really trying to crash them
<mamarley> Riddell: For some reason, I can't get Quassel to detect QCA at all anymore.  It just says "-- Could NOT find QCA2 (missing:  QCA2_LIBRARIES)" during the configure.
<mamarley> I definitely have the -dev package installed though.
<Riddell> mamarley: during compile?
<mamarley> After I execute the cmake command.
<mamarley> Not while it is actually compiling.
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> well needs something else changed for the qca rename?
<mamarley> It has "find_package(QCA2)" in CMakeLists.txt.  That might need to change, but I am not sure.
<Riddell> FindQCA2.cmake will need to change
<Riddell> you may want to grump about this to the qca maintainer
<ScottK> Put on your flame retardant pants first.
<mamarley> ScottK: Still got those on from earlier :)
<mamarley> Actually it looks like Quassel has its own FindQCA2.cmake file.
<ScottK> :-)
<Riddell> patch that then I guess
<ScottK> Then whine at Sput.
<mamarley> Yep, looking at that now.
<mamarley> Actually, I don't even need to whine at Sput.  I can just make a PR myself. :)
<Riddell> well it's not something that can be fixed upstream alas except through qca
 * mamarley fires the QCA maintainer.
<mamarley> This file doesn't make any sense.  It has a bunch of variables like QCA2_INCLUDE_DIR and QCA2_LIBRARIES that don't seem to be defined anywhere.
<mamarley> It is almost like it is pulling data out of mid air.
<Riddell> cmake files sometimes do
<Riddell> it'll magically make them based on something else if you do mylib(QCA2)
<Riddell> or something
<mamarley> It appears to be using pkg-config...
<Riddell> that'll be your magic then
<mamarley> "pkg-config --modversion qca2-qt5" prints something other than blank or an error message, so that seems to be a good thing.
<Riddell> sitter: new git repo up on debian for kscreen with kubuntu_unstable branch
<mamarley> It looks like having separate FindQCA2.cmake and FindQCA2-QT5.cmake files might be a good idea.
<Riddell> yes it would
 * Riddell out
<mamarley> Um, I actually got it to work.  That is surprising...
<mamarley> It finds QCA2, anyway.  Let's see if it builds...
<mamarley> Nope, it about 200 errors while linking.  Typical.
<mamarley> (This is probably why I am a Java developer and not a C(++) developer. :)
<_Groo_> prolly you guys already know, but today kubuntu-ci is failing in plasmashell with plasmashell: symbol lookup error: plasmashell: undefined symbol: _ZN7KScreen6Config11outputAddedEPNS_6OutputE
<_Groo_> but the login freeze bug is apparently gone
<_Groo_> for utopic btw
<_Groo_> plasma-workspace now needs kf5screen 5.0.93, and the repo kscreen is 5.0.91 ence it breaks
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4LEFWzJ7
<_Groo_> and kscreen doesnt compile because its missing qt4 oO Found unsuitable Qt version "" from NOTFOUND, this code requires Qt 4.x
<yofel> _Groo_: try the frameworks branch in kscreen
<_Groo_> yofel: link?
<yofel> uh, 'git clone git://anongit.kde.org/kscreen; cd kscreen; git checkout frameworks' ?
<_Groo_> ahhh sorry, i thought it was a ppa, lol
<_Groo_> yofel: i dont have resources to compile kscreen + kf5 this week, im using a borrowed laptop, i can only report bugs :(
<soee> lordievader: ping
<mamarley> Riddell: I got it working!  The Quassel packaging is a bit crude, but you are definitely welcome to look at it.
<ovidiu-florin> who's going to FOSDEM?
<yofel> sitter: how does one trigger a no-change rebuild in CI? Or do I need a jenkins account for that?
<sgclark> yofel: I think we need an account, hense why I have not done anything
<sgclark> sitter is out today too
<yofel> yeah, probably. I fixed libkscreen at least
<sgclark> I know Riddell put kscreen in unstable, dunno what needs to be done to get ci to build it
<sgclark> the weekly ci really needs to be completed for people to use. daily really should not be used by everyone, unless someone is fixing stuff 24/7
<ovidiu-florin> wow, that many of oyu are going to FOSDEM?
<yofel> overwhelming, isn't it? ^^
<yofel> I was thinking about it, but without taking Friday and Monday off it would be too hectic
<yottabit> this has been one annoying bug
<yottabit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1306991
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1306991 in python-pip (Debian) "pip stops with ImportError for request-Modul" [Unknown,New]
<soee> rbelem: ping
<yottabit> has anyone else ran into this?
<yottabit> if you're on ubuntu 14.10 and you install the python3-pip package, by default it's broken since it's reliant on requests
<yottabit> and by ubuntu i mean the greater ecosystem :P
<yottabit> if you're in 14.04, and you use pip3 to install requests, you're screwed
<soee> the most annoying thing (no a bug) i have when starting kubuntu is some message with text Broken Pipe :)
<yottabit> er, i need better word to use than "screwed"
<ScottK> yottabit: You'll probably have more luck on a non-Kubuntu channel.
<sitter> yofel: yeah needs user
<sitter> not sure how to handle this tho because jenkins apparently has no concept of groups, so I guess there'll just be a shared account
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-27
<genii-temp> Can't seem to find anywhere on 15.04 to save session so that I can choose "load manually saved session" as an option.
<genii-temp> But otherwise, kudos, looks and feels great so far.
 * genii-temp wanders off
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so tempting!
<Mirv> ScottK: I committed some fixes as unreleased that will be needed with 5.4.0. found by testing 5.4.0 beta, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so far only two of us at fosdem according to the wiki page https://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2015
<Riddell> although I know lots more are going
 * shadeslayer is unsure at the moment
<_Groo_> good morning
<_Groo_> Riddell: could you takea look at kscreen and plasma-workspace (plasmashell), which are broken in kubuntu-ci because of kscreen change of ABI?
<_Groo_> Riddell: big sentence :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: cant use kf5 because i dont have plasmashell ^.^
<_Groo_> Riddell: plasmashell (plasma-workspace) build but it fails to run because of symbols clash with kscreen: plasmashell: symbol lookup error: plasmashell: undefined symbol: _ZN7KScreen6Config11outputAddedEPNS_6OutputE
<Tm_T> Riddell: would it help if I could come to Fosdem too?
<ScottK> Mirv: isn't that for 15.10?
<Mirv> ScottK: I'm not saying 5.4 is clearly for 15.04, but wasn't Kubuntu anyway happy if 5.4 would arrive earlier rather than later? I'm trying to get people to do conditional fixes (if QT_VERSION < 5.4 etc) so that it'd be possible to test how Qt 5.4 looks. currently unity8 still doesn't run but hopefully soon.
<ScottK> Mirv: We want the Qt5 version that Plasma5 upstream supports their platform on.  For 15.04, that'll be 5.3.latest.
<Mirv> there's time for feature freeze, but it also depends on how rapidly vivid is wanted to be used for OTA updates, which is I guess still up in the air. my latest knowledge is that 5.4 is ok.
<ScottK> Riddell can correct me if I'm wrong on that.
<Mirv> ScottK: ah, interesting, that changes the picture. I certainly have not heard of pressure to get 5.4 in yet.
<Mirv> ScottK: I remember Riddell saying everybody talking about 5.4 nowadays.
<ScottK> Then 5.4 slipped.
<ScottK> Gotta go.
<sitter> I don't think this is entirely settled upstream.
<Mirv> then if it's 5.3.x for 15.04, I'll use the possibility to make preparations but plan more like 5.4.2 for May/15.10
<sitter> however AFAIK most upstream devs use 5.4, so from a testing perspective getting 5.4 in would be good
<Mirv> sitter: there's "ugly packaging" beta at a PPA mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting - including frameworkintegration and plasma-framework rebuilds, although the latter would need symbol changes
<Mirv> also, there's a tag qt5.4 https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.4
<Mirv> I do like the idea of using .2/.3 releases instead of trying to go full speed to .0, but keep me posted. I think other canonical folks also like .2/.3 if they ever plan to get completely rid of the ubuntu-rtm and use latest ubuntu.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ^ note the discussion
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ScottK: Riddell: imho going with Qt 5.3.2 for 15.04 is a bit "low", there will be probably a 5.4.1 or .2 already by then
<kfunk> Riddell: did you investigate the xembed systray icon issue?
<kfunk> or am *I* doing sth wrong?
<sitter> what be the issue?
<kfunk> sitter: pidgin's tray icon not showing up in Plasma 5
<kfunk> (kubuntu-next-ppa, 14.10)
<sitter> kfunk: is sni-qt installed?
<kfunk> yes
<sitter> bug then? :P
<kfunk> sitter: but pidgin is GTK -- does it matter?
<sitter> that is true
<sitter> bug all the same, I think for gtk the sni stuff is actually patched in
<sitter> unless canonical removed it
<kfunk> sitter: I think Riddell already (somewhat) confirmed that it's also broken for him.
<kfunk> bbl, 1 hour
<sitter> kfunk: why are you using pidgin anyway, what if the ktp people find out? ^^
<sitter> kfunk: it would appear to me that pidgin is not supposed to have a tray
<soee> sitter: but the same issue is with skype 
<sitter> terribly unlikely
<sitter>    string "type='signal',sender='org.freedesktop.DBus',interface='org.freedesktop.DBus',member='NameOwnerChanged',path='/org/freedesktop/DBus',arg0='com.canonical.indicator.messages'"
<sitter> kfunk: random guess would be that it registers a message indicator only for which plasma has no backing at all
<_Groo_> kscreen new package is putting the kcm_kscreen.so and kded_kscreen.so libs in the wrong place, they should be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins and they are installed in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/
<_Groo_> this in kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> please fix :)
<_Groo_> this will fix the missing lib in systemsettings
<_Groo_> just tested it
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<bukai> sgclark: ping
<yofel> what kind of version is -~4 o.O
<yofel>  plasma-workspace : Depends: libphonon4qt5-4 (>= 4:4.8.0) but 4:4.8.0-~4ubuntu2 is to be installed
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Folks
<Sick_Rimmit> I have been granted permission to run Kubuntu as my production desktop, on the metal, rather than through a VM
<Sick_Rimmit> Am thinking of using Plasma 5 Tech preview for this.
<yofel> \o/
<Sick_Rimmit> Machine is a 64bit i5, but I've had probs with 64 bit in the past
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm happy to have a few glitches, but I can't have it break in a massive way...
<Sick_Rimmit> any adviosries ?
<Sick_Rimmit> My plan...
<mamarley> What problems did you have with 64bit?
<Sick_Rimmit> 64bit Plasma 5 Tech Preview
<Sick_Rimmit> I had 64bit runing on a Mac Pro, and I had issues with Multimedia, Video production in Kdenlive, and some audio problems
<Sick_Rimmit> Especially crashing when rendering
<Sick_Rimmit> Anyway I sold the Mac Pro, because Crapple upset me, and I hate them
<mamarley> I would definitely recommend at least trying 64bit again.
<mamarley> I can't say anything about Plasma 5 though because I haven't tried it yet.
 * yofel runs kubuntu 14.10 64bit on his work notebook
<yofel> kde4 that is
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, this is good, no one else is yelling DON't USE IT IN PRODUCTION at me, so that will do
<yofel> I can't say anything about plasma5 really...
<Sick_Rimmit> I understand that Plasma 5 may give me some trouble, but I'm willing to put up with that, so long as we keep the updates coming through
<Sick_Rimmit> OK.. well I'm happy to try this out.
<Sick_Rimmit> Infact I'm excited to try this out. Going to be fun seeing how Video production works out on Plasma 5 :-)
<shadeslayer> sitter: why haven't we sent the proposal to the TB yet?
<sitter> shadeslayer: I was under the impression that jr was going to do it
<kfunk> sitter: note that I have the same issue for Qt4/Qt5-based apps that use QSystemTrayIcon
<kfunk> sitter: does pidgin work for you? does the tray icon show up?
<ovidiu-florin> where's Riddell? I've been trying to get in contact with him for the past 2 days
<kfunk> hm, gpg-agent and sddm still don't play well together it seems :|
<BluesKaj> BBL
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<genii> He's been MIA a day or two
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> bukai: anything important
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> I was supposed to leave 15 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> but all of you are too awesome
 * genii packs shadeslayer a thermos of coffee for the road
<bukai> I wanted to ask him about my sok project
 * shadeslayer drinks it in one go and waits for caffeine rush
<bukai> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> bukai: yeah ok, I'll ask him to send you a mail when I meet him later tonight
<bukai> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<rx> unstable-weekly needs some love ;o)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-28
<rbetzen> hello Scottk and yofel!  Finally found more time to take another crack at ths...
<soee> good morning
<bukai> sgclark: ping
<soee> bukai: she probably wont show up until midnight :)
<soee> or what teh time now is in US ?
<bukai> soee: i guess 3am
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> she often wakes stupidly early to be nice to us people who live in the past
<bukai> Hi, Riddell . :)
<sitter> from here pov we live in the future mind you
<sitter> wibbly wobbly timey wimey stuff
<bukai> Riddell: the app id for googleplus she provided me expired! Can you generate another one? 
<bukai> Riddell: btw I added my blog to planetkde !
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> bukai: any idea how I can generate one?
<Riddell> I find g+ very complex
<bukai> only admin can generate one afaik. Let me check how to do it.
<Riddell> I see to be a "Communications manager"
<Riddell> while sgclark is a "Manager"
<Riddell> she's so elite
<bukai> :) I guess that's why sgclark has to wake up that early!
<Riddell> and nobody knows who the Owner is
<valorie> remember bukai, you need to blog this month to pass (monthly, on the planet)
<valorie> one of our two rules
<soee> Riddell: i have a better picture of the website im working on, i think it is going to be something similiar to a Feature Tour, frontpage = parallax + visual presentation of various section + subpage for each section where the visual part is included + extended part with more description, going to be cool :D
 * valorie disappears
<bukai> valorie: Ok, and what is the second rule?
<sitter> second rule is to not talk about the second rule
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWyyfWfNy1w
<sitter> Riddell: g+?
<sitter> I was under the impression that german dude was owner
<sitter> not that I am particularly a fan of a non KC member being owner
<Riddell> sitter: "Fabian #almostxmas" seems to be, he was on irc once when he set it up, otherwise I've not heard from him
<sitter> ask him to transfer ownership
<soee> +1
<Riddell> I can't work out how to send him a message
<sitter> Riddell: to field? :P
<sitter> not sure g+ is meant to be used as IM system per se 
<sitter> Riddell: did you get a message?
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/31E04eq.png
<sitter> alternatively you could probably use a hangout
<Riddell> I got something from you
<Riddell> he's not in my hangouts list of people, guess I can only message people who I'm friends with or something
<Riddell> his description is "KDE Visual Design"
<Riddell> infact is this even a person? https://plus.google.com/b/107577785796696065138/101211744280964358210/posts
<Riddell> it says Google+ Page in the top left rather than Profile
<bukai> i think it is a profile as it says add to circle rather than follow
<sitter> g+ is weird
<sitter> Riddell: but yeah, that's the person
<Riddell> any idea how to message?
<sitter> like I showed you?
<Riddell> sitter: how did you show me?
<sitter> [11:42:45] <sitter> http://i.imgur.com/31E04eq.png
<Riddell> I can't post on that g+ page and I can only view it as Kubuntu
<Riddell> ok I think I got it thanks
<Riddell> bukai: your sok page on http://subhajitmukherjee.wordpress.com/ is a page not a blog post, it won't be added to the rss feed
<Riddell> please copy it over to a post rather than a page
<mamarley> Riddell: Not sure if you heard, but I was finally able to get Quassel to compile against QCA2 on Qt5.
<Riddell> mamarley: awooga, where's your package?
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel-exp
<mamarley> The packaging is a bit crude though.  I couldn't figure out how to get it to compile only the qt-only packages, so I disabled those and made it use the same names as the KDE-integrated packages, despite the fact that no KDE integration exists.
<mamarley> Also, there is some extra trash in my debian/rules file that allows the same source to be compiled on older versions of Ubuntu that don't have GCC <=4.7.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's your dep3 header checker?
<shadeslayer> Debian:patch-parser
<Riddell> shadeslayer: web page?
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/patch.html
<sitter> why is this not on qa.kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> Ur not on qa.kubuntu
<bukai> Riddell: I have made the changes . Is http://subhajitmukherjee.wordpress.com/  fine now?
<sitter> shadeslayer: move to qa
<shadeslayer> sitter: k
<Riddell> bukai: lovely, thanks
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello evereyone
<Sick_Rimmit> My company is looking for a new developer, would it be impolite / inappropriate to ask here in IRC, and perhaps on the Mailing list ?
<Riddell> as long as you're polite I guess it would be polite, probably unlikely to help if you want someone in England though
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes, that's what I thought...
<bukai> soee: ping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: added to http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<shadeslayer> cheers
<Riddell> shadeslayer: although is it cronned?
<shadeslayer> well, pretty sure that's not what sitter wanted
<shadeslayer> but eh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<shadeslayer> you probably want to cron it on qa.k.c
<soee> bukai: pong
<Riddell> I think sitter wants that :)
<sitter> are you my mummy?
<Riddell> no!
<sitter> Riddell: yeah, what I wanted is to have it croned on qa.kubuntu :P
<bukai_> soee: I wanted to implement one thing for the news but i am not sure how to do it or what it is called exactly. the thing is when the news page opens I want to show top 10 blogs then on scrolling next 10 will be displayed and so on. How can I implement this?
<soee> search for some plugin called "infinite scroll" or something similiar
<soee> bukai_:  ^
<soee> bukai_: something liek https://wordpress.org/plugins/infinite-scroll/
<jmux> Does anybody know, if it's possible to disable the automatic KIO upload whan closing a non-kde application, which was opend from Dolphin / webdav?
<bukai_> Riddell: will having an infinite scroll for the news page be better rather than what we have now?
<bukai_> soee: thanks
<Riddell> bukai_: yeah it may well be
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ta da http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/~jr/patch-parser/patch.html
<Riddell> now sitter, fix that patch ↑#
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> maybe we should allow non-dep3 upstream patches
<shadeslayer> idk
<yofel> IMO yes, as long as it's a git patch
<Riddell> sitter: kfilemetadata seems to have fixed itself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: probably because sitter converted it into a autopkgtest
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kfilemetadata.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> sitter: why do you need openbox to test kfilemetadata :O
<sitter> you dont
<sitter> or well
<sitter> maybe you do
<Riddell> e-mailed the tech-board for MRE
<Riddell> hi Priyantha 
<bukai> Riddell: for the footer we must have the sitemap.xml  as opposed to having no footer at all?
<Riddell> bukai: what does that look like?
<bukai> Riddell: I will just be a clickable xml file link dats it
<Riddell> bukai: that doesn't sound very exciting
<bukai> it's needed when we set search engine optimize the site once our work is done
<Riddell> or user friendly
<bukai> its not for the user
<bukai> its for the google bot
<bukai> or any bots
<bukai> anyone can see the structure of the site using that or we can include it and keep it hidden from the user
<Riddell> oh right, well I don't mind either way in that case
<bukai> Riddell: any news on the googleplus app id thing?
<Riddell> bukai: I don't think I have permission, we'll need to wait for sgclark to reappear which will probably not be until money since it's a big holiday in the US
<Riddell> or at least a rehersal for one :)
<Riddell> bukai: but you can set up your own google page and use that as a placeholder
<mamarley> Thanksgiving is entirely overrated.  I don't know why everyone here (in America) seems to like it so much.
<Riddell> a nice excuse for a family gathering and meal is not to be sniffed at, I just find it curious that it seems to be the same social event as christmas from my understanding
<shadeslayer> why do you need a excuse
<shadeslayer> shouldn't it be something that's done more organically/casually where 
<shadeslayer> s/where//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "shouldn't it be something that's done more organically/casually "
<bukai> In Scotland you do not celebrate thanks giving?
<Riddell> there's a tradition of harvest thanksgiving done by some schools and churches and other groups, it happens in october when the harvest is and you typically collect food for homeless people
 * bukai leaves for dinner
<kfunk> does power mgtm work reliably for you in Plasma 5?
<kfunk> after several suspend/resume cycles it seem to break -- i.e. cannot suspend anymore. clicking on Power Management in settings makes the UI freeze.
<kfunk> and: Call to object / at org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Inhibit: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply (Did not receive a reply. ...)
<kfunk> (sorry for annoying you, but these are more or less serious blockers) ;)
<Riddell> kfunk: been working fine for me in 14.10 plasma 5
<Riddell> I suspect it's lover level if it only occurs after some suspend/resumes
<Riddell> lower
<Riddell> sitter: I just added qca2 kubutu_vivid_archive branch
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> someone can take a look @ #kubuntu and teh nexias problem ?
<soee> im not familiar with this stuff
<kfunk> oh, and just ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1384401 in Kubuntu PPA "sddm does not start with systemd" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kfunk> Riddell: alright. I'm in touch with David E. regarding the power devil issue. I'll debug that.
<shadeslayer> I fixed 1384401 a long time ago I think
<shadeslayer> did I not?
<shadeslayer> unless it's still building with NO_SYSTEMD
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> jr still hasn't looked into it
<shadeslayer> bad jr
 * kfunk likes systemd so far, journalctl and systemctl are a nice way to interact with the services
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it'll fix itself I expect when ubuntu changes to systemd properly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz be commenting on the bug report
<shadeslayer> so that we atleast have proper documentation about our stance on this issue
<Riddell> done
<Riddell> mamarley: why set -DCMAKE_C_COMPILER=gcc-4.8 ? does it not like gcc 4.9 ?
<Riddell> mamarley: why remove systemd?
<mamarley> Riddell: That is to force it to use GCC 4.8 from my build-dep PPA on Ubuntu versions that don't have 4.8 available.
<mamarley> Remove systemd?  I'm not sure what you mean.
<Riddell> mamarley: version in archive has --with=kde,systemd but you only have --with=kde
<Riddell> maybe that's a change in vivid
<mamarley> Yeah, that is a Vivid change.
<Riddell> "Add a systemd service file" ah yes debfx added it in vivid
<mamarley> My packaging stuff is currently based off the one in Utopic.
<mamarley> I will change that sometime.
<Riddell> mamarley: I'm merging it into the vivid package for upload to vivid hopefully
<Riddell> time to switch to qt 5
<Riddell> mamarley: you say there's no specific kde integration with the qt5 build?
<mamarley> Riddell: That's correct.  KF5 integration will be added in 0.12, but I don't have any idea when Sput plans to work on that.
<mamarley> The qcaqt5.patch and cipherqt5.patch patches are necessary to make it build against Qt5.  Don't include the psqlrefactor.patch patch though.  That is just something I threw in there for my own purposes.
<Riddell> so I think I'll take your change to do away with the qt packages, hopefully the kf5 integration will be in the spirit of kf5 and not need any separation from qt5
<Riddell> debfx, Sput ↑
<kfunk> shadeslayer: that means sddm/systemd/Utopic won't work together? why's that? does compiling sddm with systemd support mean it'll break upstart integration?
<kfunk> just curious
<shadeslayer> kfunk: ask Riddell
<shadeslayer> kfunk: I have no clue
<kfunk> heh
<shadeslayer> he disabled it for some reason
<shadeslayer> he said it was broken
<shadeslayer> so, he knows about it more than me
<Riddell> kfunk: I was having trouble getting any logging out of sddm when it was compiled with systemd possibly because it was using journald
<Riddell> so I removed it when trying to debug that and then ran out of time to confirm if that was the right thing to do
<kfunk> Riddell: did you run journalctl as root?
<soee> are there any works on Apps 14.12RC ?
<kfunk> that confused the hell out of me as well
<Riddell> soee: slowly https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> it's the first time of packaging it so it's not something being rushed
<soee> Riddell: ah ok, thank you
<Sput> Riddell: there won't be much in terms of KDE integration for Quassel-Qt5. most of the stuff we used in the KDE4 version has been integrated into Qt5 proper and is already supported (things like proper icon theme support etc)
<Sput> spell check support is work in progress, and there's some additional little things like Solid... I should be able to get most of it working over the christmas vacation
<Riddell> great, that's what I wanted to hear
<Riddell> Sput: we still need to depend on the qt5 sqlite plugin?
<Riddell> Sput: and do we still need to Recommends: oxygen-icon-theme ?
<Sput> Riddell: well, you'd probably want to use Breeze icons (which in turn still depend on oxygen for the missing bits)
<Sput> and yes, either qt-sqlite or qt-psql are required still
<Sput> as of icons, Quassel now has full support for icon themes (and if the KF5 platform integration is installed, it will automagically use KDE's icon loader anyway through QIcon)... it's just that the KDE icon themes have some stuff we use that is not in the spec, and thus not present e.g. in Gnome's theme
<Riddell> yep, thanks
<Sput> we also still bundle the subset of Oxygen we use and can optionally bake it into the binary, if you want to package a version for non-KDE environments without depending on one of its icon themes
<Riddell> shrug, non kde environments can easily install the icons
<ScottK> Now that kdelibs is split into all the little kf5 parts, I think the whole avoiding kdelibs dependency rationale is dead.
<ScottK> We should just provide a proper integrated client and let it install what it needs to.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> don't think it makes sense to have a Qt only client now
<Sput> ScottK: my current plan is that we'll make most of the useful bits available through tier1 frameworks independent of the real WITH_KDE option; the latter will enable the parts that require a KF5 *runtime*
<Sput> I'm inclined to make the tier1 stuff a requirement sooner or later anyway, as it's really just lightweight Qt addons; but not so sure about the runtime stuff
<Riddell> I'm away with qt only package now
<Riddell> Sput: what is the runtime stuff?
<Sput> so far it looks it's mostly using KMainWindow instead of QMainWindow, although I haven't figured out yet what that changes
<Sput> or if it's even worth it
<ScottK> Sput: Definitely the tier 1 stuff you should just depend on.
<Sput> there's probably also global shortcuts
<Sput> ScottK: yep, I started with Sonnet already
<Sput> this things will no longer be related to WITH_KDE, even though they're still optional as of now... I just do it in CMake as with all the other optional deps:
<Sput> https://github.com/quassel/quassel/pull/102
<Sput> argh
<Sput> https://github.com/quassel/quassel/commit/58bdb092a52b443d842b2b9464ddeccd1218cdc7
<sitter> Riddell:  I am not sure qca 2.1 should get in the archive 
<sitter> the suffix stuff is entirely screwed on multiple levels
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> shrug, got to do something with it
<sitter> yeah, solve upstream
<sitter> 2.1.0 is not working anyway
<Riddell> upstream doesn't want it solved
<sitter> both the qmake and cmake files are le wrong
<sitter> Riddell: then we shouldn't distribute it
<Sput> upstream refuses to apply common sense even after maintainers from most relevant distros asking him
<Riddell> then GCHQ will spy on mamarley 
<sitter> that is entirely upstream's fault then
<ScottK> Upstream PoV seems to be "It's mine, so I can do whatever I want."
<davmor2> Riddell: isn't he Scrooges Partner that was?
<Riddell> davmor2: bah humbug, too early for christmas references
<davmor2> Riddell: hehe
<mamarley> Riddell: Who will spy on me?  Why?
<Riddell> mamarley: GCHQ will if we don't upload QCA
<mamarley> Riddell: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Communications_Headquarters ?
<Riddell> but I've already uploaded so GCHQ will just have to get David Cameron to blame the "internet companies"
<Riddell> that's the ones
<mamarley> Ah.  Being a 'Murican, I had never heard of them before. :)
<mamarley> I guess the NSA will have to spy on me too.
<Riddell> most british people haven't either
<Riddell> wrong way around, they don't usually spy on people in their own country but they do spy on everyone in the other country
<mamarley> The NSA spies on everybody.
<sitter> .....
<sitter> ....................
<Riddell> so NSA spies on british people and gchq spies on americans and it'll all fine because that way it's legal
<mamarley> Quassel still supports client->core and core->IRC encryption without QCA.  It just uses QCA for channel-specific blowfish encryption.
<Riddell> ah interesting
<Riddell> now what to do with quassel packaging?
<Riddell> in debian it seems to be completely unrelated to pkg-kde team
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> (unrelated)
<ScottK> Also, the Debian package naming is backward from ours.
<Riddell> so do I keep it in launchpad or put it in pkg-kde team and just not have a master branch?
<Riddell> yeah they name packages -kde instead of -qt
<Riddell> I'll e-mail the guy and see if he would be happy to merge
<ScottK> I'd leave it in Launchpad.
<ScottK> Since Debian's in pre-release freeze, I think it can wait.
<ScottK> OTOH, it couldn't hurt.
<Riddell-quassel> awooga, seems to work
<rbetzen> Riddell: got phonon-backend-gstreamer uploaded to ppa:rbetzen/phonon.  Looks like I need to better understand versioning at the moment.
<Riddell> rbetzen: ooh rocking!
<rbetzen> sgclark ScottK and yofel were a great help the other day as well! :)
<Konwhald> hello there,
<Riddell> hi Konwhald!
<Riddell> Konwhald: want to become an elite kubuntu ninja?
<Konwhald> Riddell: what do you mean ? :p
<Riddell> elite kubuntu ninjas spend time making kubuntu awesome, by virtue of being a kubuntu ninja they are all good looking and get to travel the world in private jets and have too many free t-shirts
<Riddell> but maybe you had some other reason for coming into this channel :)
<alket> xD
<Riddell> ah alket, maybe you want to become an elite kubuntu ninja?
<alket> yes ofc, im using it for almost 1 year
<alket> but been using ubuntu since 2006
<rbetzen> Riddel: uploaded phonon-backend-vlc to ppa:rbetzen/phonon.  waiting on results.
<alket> but im not technical , I just like it
<yofel> rbetzen: versioning in dpkg is a bit complicated, see policy: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<alket> and recently they let me use at work xD
<rbetzen> yofel: thanks a bunch!
<Riddell> warning: debian policy is not usually light reading
<Riddell> mamarley: quassel uploaded, you are now an elite kubuntu ninja!
<rbetzen> yofel: hope you had fun yesterday! ;)
<Riddell> private jets and free t-shirts await
<Konwhald> Riddell: well, i'm not really in good terms with Kubuntu, sadely. I have a lot of annoyings bugs here i never see in other distros
<Riddell> fooey
<rbetzen> Riddell: love tech manuals.  that's where the good stuff is.
<Konwhald> Riddell: but i'm okay if that implies a KDE sticker
<yofel> rbetzen: I'm german, we don't do much on thanksgiving
<Konwhald> Riddell: are there Kubuntu Pirates ? Ninjas are overrated
<alket> Riddell: where is the ninja manual for beginers ?
<Konwhald> is there such a thing as plasma QT5 shurikens ?
<Riddell> shurikens?
<rbetzen> yofel: I know a few germans, and my family on my dad''s side is german.  You people know how to have fun! ;)
 * Sput actually did a proper USian thanksgiving as a German, yesterday
<yofel> heh
<Sput> including pumpkin pie
<yofel> *drool*
<Riddell> alket: there's not really any manual, but if you ever want a lesson in packaging that's all do-able
<alket> deb packaging ? that is really hard
<Riddell> alket: it's not hard if you already know how to compile stuff on a command line
<alket> that I know
<rbetzen> yofel: What do you do to make sure you're not uploading something someone else has already packaged?
<Riddell> alket: then the next step is to learn how to package stuff :)
<yofel> er, that depends on what it is.
<Riddell> rbetzen: you check on launchpad to see if it's been uploaded to ubuntu, in the bzr or git branch for the packaging and you can ask on irc or other way of contacting the likely teams who would
<yofel> If the *upload* itself is the issue the archive takes care of rejecting things. as Riddell says there's packaging repositories or asking people, there's launchpad bugs tags needs-packaging or upgrade-software-version, there's merge-o-matic for merges, etc.
<yofel> for kde applications we currently use a kde etherpad for coordination
<Riddell> yofel: is there an order you and sgclark are doing the kde applications in?
<yofel> Riddell: alphabetically, unless a dependency is missing
 * Riddell starts on kompare
<yofel> sgclark: is there anything holding analitza back?
<Riddell> I guess it just needs the move to kf5 doing
<Riddell> which should be changing build-dep and the pkg-kde line in debian/rules to 3
<yofel> oh
<Riddell> it was being held back by qtgstreamer wasn't it? but that's not an issue in vivid
<yofel> I might've forgotten to do latter
<yofel> I'll recheck in a bit
<ScottK> alket: When I started packaging, all I knew was a bit of shell and python.  It doesn't take a huge amount of technical background, mostly a willingness to learn and stick with it.
<rbetzen> Hmmm... vlc upload rejected because of previous package being present and this one's contents have changed.  Strange.  I deleted the old upload because of a build failure yesterday...
<alket> ScottK: thanks , any link to get started ?
<yofel> rbetzen: the launchpad janitor takes a couple hours to acutally delete the files, so to be on the safe side always increase the version for every upload
<Riddell> sometimes it takes more than a couple of hours
<rbetzen> yofel: ok. so there's no "strict" versioning in a ppa, i'm assuming there's a rule of thumb for the main repo?
<yofel> rbetzen: archive is same as policy, but the debian version is -0ubuntuX
<Riddell> best practice is a ppa is   1.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1
<Riddell> which you may get a bit lost in
<Riddell> <upstream>-<debian>ubuntu<ubuntu>~<backport>~<ppa version>
<Riddell> jmux: sorry I don't think you got an answer, I guess that means nobody knows, I didn't know it did automatic upload on close
<Riddell> jmux: best ask on kde-core-devel
<jmux> Riddell: will do - next week - thanks
<rbetzen> Riddell: Ok. so when I upload again looks like I'd need to increment the ppa version.
<Riddell> rbetzen: yep
<rbetzen> otherwise increment the ubuntu version on a new package along with the upstream version
<yofel> no, a new upstream version resets the debian/ubuntu version back to -1 or -0ubuntu1
<yofel> also note that ~ is positive, but smaller than 0 (as in: 0~1 << 0)
<Konwhald> uhm excuse me
<Konwhald> i have some problems with notifications under KDE 4, and asked on several channels
<Konwhald> notifications displays as random horrible gray boxes, and not integrated in plasma, from the notification widget
<Konwhald> and notifications using libnotify doesn't works at all
<Konwhald> seems the problem comes from dbus, but i don't have any clue how to fix that
<rbetzen> yofel: ok. makes sense upstream sets its version kubuntu sets the version for distro.  I only increment ppa version for personal stuff and the ubuntu version for the main repo.
<rbetzen> pbuilder
<rbetzen> oops!
<ScottK> alket: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development has some useful links.
<Riddell> Konwhald: I guess nobody knows here either, it'll be something to do with plasma not picking up the notification
<Konwhald> Riddell: :(
<Konwhald> Kubuntu is plagued with so much strange bugs i have never seen in other distros
<Konwhald> If it wasn't the only distro to propose Unity, i would be gone for a long time already
<rbetzen> yofel ScottK sgclark: loving pbuilder!
<rbetzen> Riddell: phonon-backend-vlc build is failing under pbulder. Most relevent error message is from cmake saying get_target_property called with incorrect number of arguments.
<rbetzen> where to paste error messages?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Riddell> I prefer paste.kde.org 
<mamarley> Riddell: Thanks!
<rbetzen> Riddell:http://goo.gl/MheI5v
<Riddell> qt5 not happy there
<Riddell> do you have FindQt5Core.cmake ?
<rbetzen> Riddell: Wasn't aware of it.  pbuilder doesn't auto download it?
<Riddell> rbetzen: it should be in one of the build-depends, packages.ubuntu.com will know
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=vivid&section=all&arch=any&keywords=FindQt5Core.cmake&searchon=contents
<yofel> you'll want qtbase5-dev
<Riddell> hmm, or maybe not
<Riddell> right
<yofel> apt-file is your friend
<yofel> (or yeah, packages.ubuntu.com too)
 * Riddell voy
<rbetzen> packages.ubuntu.com and apt-file both return nothing for FindQt5Core.cmake. must be doing something wrong.
<yofel> Riddell: you're going a bit too fast? Took a quick look at konsole: a) what about the konsole kpart splitting for kdevelop? Or do we not need that after all? Also the Vcs url and the watch file are wrong (see mine or scarlet's packages)
<yofel> and the maintainer is Debian/Kubuntu/Ubuntu now o.O?
<yofel> rbetzen: could you show the log again? the paste expired
<rbetzen> sure.  just a sec.
<rbetzen> yofel: http://goo.gl/BgrphC
<rbetzen> yofel: notice the last cmake error as well. Qt compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden.
<yofel> er ok, we were looking for the wrong thing
<yofel> $ apt-file find Qt5CoreConfig.cmake
<yofel> qtbase5-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfig.cmake
<rbetzen> ok. checking...
<rbetzen> my system shows it installed.
<yofel> pbuilder doesn't really care about what's installed on your system - only what's in the chroot
<yofel> if you need qtbase5-dev or the package, it needs to be listed in the build-depends
<yofel> *for the
<yofel> rbetzen: when cmake looks for something, it will either look for a cmake config file like this, then if it doesn't find one it will look for a FindFoo.cmake file that does the job, and possibly fall back to something else
<yofel> figuring out what package you're looking for can be a bit tricky
<rbetzen> ok. so build-depends needs to be updated with this package name. Correct?
<yofel> right, that field is supposed to list any package that's not priority:essential and is needed to build the package
<rbetzen> yofel: on it...
<yofel> Riddell: also... could you please not write single-line changelog entries when you're making a bunch of changes to a package o.O?
<soee> valorie: ping
<valorie> pong
<valorie> 'sup?
<soee> valorie: wuld you be interestend / could you write 5-10 lines that best describes what Kubunti is why its so great etc ? its for teh website im working o
<valorie> sure!
<valorie> what's your email?
<soee> marcin@soee.pl or marcin.sagol@gmail.com
<valorie> k
<valorie> I'll write it in a few mins, OK?
<soee> valorie: its for a section called About, nut it is going to be placed in a main content area and there will be later extended text also
<soee> to visualize it more, could you take a look at http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/: thers a section called About and others
<soee> what will be here on frontpage comes from subpages 'main' content area, but each subpage (also About) will have also 'extended' content area
<valorie> so you want to replace what is there now?
<soee> valorie: atm there is only sample content - dont look at it, all the content is temporary etc. there are no any styles yet
<valorie> ok
<soee> so teh extended section content for About page is visible here: http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/en/about.html
<valorie> I hope you want less than that
<valorie> what you have is a LOT of text for a web page
<soee> valorie: i want 3-4 sentences that best describes Kubntu and can promote it
<valorie> great, sounds good
<valorie> I'll do it
<soee> its going to be write bigger font under logo
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-29
<valorie> soee: sent
<soee> valorie: thank you!
<valorie> hope it suits
<alket_> ScottK: thanks
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> Riddell: My name got removed from the planetkde config file! 
<bukai> Riddell: should I add it back again?
<bukai> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> bukai: pong
<bukai> sgclark: Riddell had added me to planetkde but now its removed can you please add me bak?
<bukai> sgclark: my image is there in hackergotchi still, but it's no longer in the config file
<sgclark> bukai: really not good time for me right now, my web server crashed and burned. I will try to get to it later if no one else has. so ver sorry
<bukai> sgclark: ok, not a problem but valorie told me yesterday monthly blog update must be done . So will it be an issue if my blog is not there on planetkde?
<bukai> sgclark: And I cannot do it myself as i do not have developer access
<sgclark> bukai: fixing..
<sgclark> bukai: looks like Riddell accidently removed when he added someone else
<bukai> thanks!!! my blog is http://subhajitmukherjee.wordpress.com,  define_name Subhajit Mukherjee (bukai) , define_face hackergotchi/subhajitmukherjee.png, define_facewidth 80, define_faceheight 80
<soee_> ping
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<valorie> thanks for your attention to detail, bukai
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-30
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<soee> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> what's up today, soee ?
<soee> a lot of work as usual, cold etc :) 
<BluesKaj_> ok, have fun soee :)
<ovidiu-florin> "Travel and accommodation for FOSDEM 2014" is this description enough for funding application from Canonical?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: they will probably want a breakdown of airfare/train and accomodation
<valorie> and they won't pay for your food
<ovidiu-florin> thanks valorie
<ovidiu-florin> I've already sent it
<valorie> cool
<ovidiu-florin> I'll provide the receipts for the plane ticket and the hotel when they reply
<valorie> email works two ways; they can get in touch if they have questions
<soee_> what would be the best way to find people interested with helping to tranlsate page content? social media ?
<shadeslayer> idk if I'm coming to FOSDEM
<shadeslayer> probably not 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> morning, lordievader
<valorie> although almost bedtime for me.....
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<valorie> good!
<valorie> getting prepared for GCi
<lordievader> :)
<valorie> and a week of celebrations
<valorie> wedding anniversary on Tues (43 years, unbelieveable) and Thanksgiving on Thur.
<lordievader> Congratulations!
<valorie> thank you!
<yofel> wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> np
<adrianalves> hello guys!
<adrianalves> any workaround to make pidgin or xchat systray works on plasma5
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> adrianalves: installing sni-qt:i386 ?
<soee> adrianalves: anyway it will work out of teh box in Plasma 5.5
<adrianalves> soee, yup but 5.5 is not available yet
<adrianalves> sni-qt:i386 works just for skype not for pidgin and xchat
<mitya57> ScottK: ITYM a different ML in your mail (pkg-kde-talk@l.a.d.o). One you mentioned is for robots mostly.
<ScottK> I did.  Thanks.
<mitya57> ScottK: l._a_.d.o...
<ScottK> Would you please just reply to it.  I obviously can't type today.
<mitya57> A bit later, I would do that without asking if I weren't using my phone.
<mitya57> ximion did it before me :)
<ximion> :-)
<jmux> I'm backporting some parts of KF5 from xenial to develop my LO KDE5 VCL backend on trusty. While backporting I had to drop the dependency of kinit from kio.
<jmux> Seems it was added by apachelogger to close LP: #1504526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1504526 in kio (Ubuntu) "Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: "The name org.kde.klauncher5 was not provided by any .service files"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504526
<jmux> Problem is kio-dev depends kio depends kinit, but kinit needs kio-dev to build
<jmux> For my backport I made kinit a recommendation to actually be able to install kio-dev
<debfx> seems doubtful that kio-dev needs kio
<jmux> Debian kio packages don't depend on kinit, that's why I choose this solution.
<jmux> Riddell: ^^^ see kio - and I have a LO KDE5 VCL backend, which compiles, but currently can't draw, because Qt5 changed from Xlib to XCB (which is good), but will make the porting a little bit harder ;-)
<soee> LibreOffice Now Has More Than 1000 Developers Working on It :0
<soee> when Kubuntu will have more than 1000 devs ? :>
<clivejo> really?
<soee> yes :)
<jmux> As someone somewhere already stated we have about 250 people active in the last 12 months
<jmux> quote from the blog: "After five years and 1,000 new developers"
<clivejo> soee: you running xenial?
<soee> clivejo: not yet, i'll wait till it has Plasma 5.5
<clivejo> I have strange artifacts in my system font :/
<jmux> And "git log --since='last month' --pretty=format:'%an' | sort | uniq | wc -l" results to 94, which is still good, I guess
<clivejo> soee: any idea whats up with this? - http://s7.postimg.org/idnheyx5n/Strange_Font.jpg
<soee> hmm, i'v seen it once or two long time ago
<soee> hard to say what it was
<clivejo> what was the cause?
<soee> no idea
<clivejo> yofel: whats going on with 15.08.3 apps in xenial?
<clivejo> dont understand how there are built for wily, but cant see any for xenial
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know?
<vpinon> Hello, I just started a PPA for Kdenlive beta/experimental (as a beginner), but realize it may just fit into Kubuntu-PPAs?
<vpinon> I would be happy to help in that direction :)
<clivejo> hi vpinon
<clivejo> I think kdenlive is in the KCI
<vpinon> in KCI yes, but not in (beta-)backports
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/org.kde.plasma.bavarianclock.tar.gz
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-24
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Riddell: Would it be allright if I invite a couple of friends to the saturday dinner at FOSDEM?
<ghostcube> hmm kernel 4.2.x  will be backported to 14.04.03?
<Riddell> lordievader: sure, just put them down on the page
<lordievader> Well, we still need to talk about it. Just wanted to see if it would be okay :D
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 8d87449 * Harald Sitter: .bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<pursuivant> remove leftover from bzr
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/8d8744913e2e996f68b8e3824c8202f2118ff220
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> the X1 carbon has a option for 16GB of RAM
<yofel> most of the better equipped notebooks do by now. (My T550 has 16)
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> do you know whats going on with 15.08.3 apps in xenial?
<yofel> nothing
<clivejo> how come they are in wily?
<clivejo> or in staging for wily?
<yofel> because scarlett merged stuff into wily skipping xenial
<clivejo> I thought xenial came first, then wily?
<yofel> usually yes
 * clivejo scratches head
<yofel> no need to. She just put the order upside down to get the packages done for wily
<clivejo> does that cause problems for the automation tools?
<yofel> with our fancy git branches, "backports" is really just a label
<yofel> shouldn't
<clivejo> would you have time to help me stage them?
<yofel> with our tooling I would be happier if you don't do it :/
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> I might have some time to do it later, and I guess I could do it in a container so you could watch
<yofel> or we could do it together
<clivejo> give me a shout when you have time
<yofel> ok, in an ~hour
<soee> what is the ci server status ?
<yofel> undetermined
<yofel> on that topic
<yofel> sitter: how does one actually reach clemens?
<soee> yofel: you should talk with DO, i ahve there 3 droplets and they work perfect
<soee> + the snapshts feature etc.
<yofel> soee: that was the plan (and I'm using DO myself). But Harald said that we could maybe take over the existing server, which would give us some more time to set things up ourselves
<soee> yofel: but the existing one would be for free ?
<soee> i think DO could sponsor open source project
<yofel> probably not unless blue systems would keep sponsoring it (unlikely)
<yofel> Rick said that he got talked to DO and was offered $500 free usage at least
<yofel> -got
<soee> $500 free usage at least :
<soee> ?
<yofel> Rick said on trello "We have the opportunity of $480 of Digital Ocean hosting."
<yofel> you'll have to ask him for details
<yofel> that would cover the server costs for over a year I think
<yofel> after that we can apply to the ubuntu community fund
<yofel> clivejo: sorry, I won't get to applications today anymore
<clivejo> ok :(
 * tsimonq2 is gone: test
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where's the group picture?
<clivejo> Im trying to upload to LaunchPad, but everytime the upload hangs on - Uploading calligra_2.9.8.orig.tar.xz: 190104k/190105k, why is this?  Driving me insane
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you have any good pictures? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: facebook? flickr.com/jriddell too I think
<shadeslayer> meh, I look weird in that
<shadeslayer> bugger it then
<Riddell> nonsense, you look very fetching
<Riddell> clivejo: put on a web server somewhere and ask someone else to upload?
<Riddell> kamoso 3.1 is out!
<clivejo> but why wont it work :/
<clivejo> wasted over a Gb trying
<Riddell> gosh I get e-mailed about new shadeslayer blogs
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> did you know that eleven plus two is a anagram of twelve plus one
<shadeslayer> the useless things QI teaches you
<shadeslayer> also, moon starer is a anagram of astronomer
<shadeslayer> which is what they called themselves back then
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-25
<clivejo> that sily bot keeps blaming me for breaking plasma-nm
<valorie> easy fix: stop breaking it!
<clivejo> I didnt!
<valorie> :-)
<sitter> yofel: pinging starbuck1 on IRC usually works
<sitter> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-debug-installer/16.04ubuntu1 keep on eye on that plz. not sure the tests will actually pass since they are obscenely naughty and require installation of packages/removal
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 16 in Launchpad itself ""Swedish" and "Swedish (Sweden)" should be the same language" [Medium,Fix released]
 * yofel wonders how the parser reached that conclusion o.O
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) d318a2e * Harald Sitter:  (3 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> add a pretty terrible test for finder. it manipulates apt... very meh
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/d318a2ecc6d9268ac0af4ccb82fc2f98df958771
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) ce6e43e * Harald Sitter: src/DebugFinder.cpp
<pursuivant> turn qt4x11 source mapping into generic mapping
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/ce6e43e4f339590772589fda91fc4c5309021604
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) c46ff70 * Harald Sitter: src/DebugFinder.cpp
<pursuivant> implement name mangling to get qt5 dbg packages
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/c46ff7074d593839e83de955d9c9751d7f496952
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 0bdc0ac * Harald Sitter: autotests/findertest.cpp
<pursuivant> add license header
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/0bdc0ac95810921fd005fc1dc1e72f4adce1c3c3
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 098c932 * Harald Sitter: debian/changelog
<pursuivant> bump changelog
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/098c932d26c3cc460a163673e1978efbaad7d3c4
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) d8ba4ad * Harald Sitter: .gitignore
<pursuivant> add git ignore
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/d8ba4ada501aed26217ecbd6e2ed3ec9a49897d6
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 87b6372 * Harald Sitter: autotests/findertest.cpp
<pursuivant> add a test for qt5 mapping
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/87b63720efe66fd80bc11a3f02b54ad929c4fa51
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) a4f5a8c * Harald Sitter: debian/changelog
<pursuivant> fix changelog series
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/a4f5a8ceed2e799102f75a1773a9d5e0cd83789b
<yofel> sitter: 1/1 Test #1: kubuntu-debug-installer-findertest ...***Exception: Other  0.13 sec
<yofel> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
 * yofel -> lunch
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsNJtnUb7c
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pursuivant> kubuntu-debug-installer (master) 596fce7 * Harald Sitter: debian (2 files)
<pursuivant> disable tests during build as they are tricky to get working
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-debug-installer/596fce73a5bb0809dba93fafad0963a2d4885f37
<sitter> yofel: ^ don't care enough to do more with this
<clivejo> In the calligra packages there is a deb file called calligra-active made by an install file, however it doesnt get installed.  This seems to throw missing list warnings, is there any way to stop it throwing files that are installed into that package or not-installed?
<Riddell> clivejo: is it in debian/control ?
<Riddell> I don't remember if calligra-active actually should be built these days
<Riddell> ask in #calligra
<Riddell> I suspect not
<Riddell> check debian/changelog too
<clivejo> nope, not in control
<yofel> sounds like the file didn't get bzr rm'd
<yofel> sitter: ok, I'll take a look later.
<yofel> sitter: or well, it does work, so lets leave it like that
<clivejo> so I need to remove the calligraactive.install file and add the files into not-installed?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> or well, what does upstream say?
<clivejo> havent asked yet
<clivejo> reading the changelog
<yofel> if this is about qt4 -active, then I think that's very likely trash
<yofel> but they'll know best
<clivejo> 7th Jun 2012 yofel added Merge with debian unstable -enable calligraactive and calligra-dev
<yofel> yay, everyone praise our not working gingerlog trucking
<yofel> erm, changelog tracking
<clivejo> why is it a gingerlog?
<clivejo> Im not getting these memos!
<clivejo> senile=xenial, gingerlog=changelog, I dont get the clockwork carrot one 
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> clivejo: a certain munich whiteboard https://kyofel.de/owncloud/index.php/s/rx9tOkVx3WBpCwP
<clivejo> Neon = JR build?
<clivejo> where do the carrots come in?
<clivejo> stupid FTP uploaded
<clivejo> another 190Mb wasted
<yofel> the carrors were part of the 2nd beer item
<sgclark> Is the meeting today? If so what time please...
<yofel> 8PM UTC
<yofel> clivejo: I could provide a server container if you run out of bandwidth (you would have to set it up though)
<yofel> clivejo: will you be there for the meeting?
<clivejo> Im not a dev
<yofel> neither are half the people in it. You're still part of the community 
<clivejo> is it santa's meeting?
<yofel> no, just a team catchup. 
<sitter> yofel: not sure we'd get much from solving the test situation anyway. ideally I'd have the tests fully isolated from the life system. so if we were to get annoyed by the lack of autotest runs we probably should throw effort at getting some sort of simulation mode in qapt instead
<yofel> true
<sitter> which would also conveniently solve the problem that qapt is impossible to test for the very same reason ^^
<d_ed> I've got Kubuntu on a pen drive trying to install, Kubuntu used to have an option to install from the grub menu, does that still exist? mine always goes into live mode directly
<mck182__> hola guys, do you think this patch could be backported to buntu's qt? http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/src/corelib/kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp?id=6129be8a4ba976c42e51012ebaa9005eb402db80
<mck182__> it's quite an important patch
<mck182__> as without it the user's QT_PLUGIN_PATH are useless
<ahoneybun> d_ed: I've have not see that before, only the live mode is there that I know of
<ahoneybun> mck182__: the repos need to be open first
<ahoneybun> they might be now not sure
<mck182__> ahoneybun: what does that mean?
<ahoneybun> there is a freeze so no new packages are uploaded for a release but the gates might be open now for 16.04
<mck182__> ah
<mck182__> but that wouldn't get this change to 15.10 then, I presume?
<ahoneybun> changes can get made after a release when it comes to bugs and such, so it is possible
<ahoneybun> hoop into #ubuntu-devel and ask around there
<ahoneybun> mck182__: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/10/ubuntu-16-04-release-schedule-release-schedule-date-xenial-xerus
 * mck182__ tries ubuntu-devel
<mck182__> the other thing I'm wondering is why the default cmake install paths are different from qt
<yofel> d_ed: if you mean install from grub as in debian-installer like, we don't provide that as an offline option. The mini.iso (netinst) can do that though.
<d_ed> yofel: ok, I'm just showing my age from when I last had to install things :D
<d_ed> thanks
<d_ed> fyi, I'm asking because my ubiquity is crashing on launch, but I might have just burned the image badly so I'll retry that first.
<sick_rimmit> Hello folks..
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Ping, hi
<yofel> hey
<sick_rimmit> What time is the HO ?
<yofel> in 52min IIRC
<sick_rimmit> Ah I may be ahead of myself, most importantly I have not missed it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do we really need to double build pam-kwallet?
<ahoneybun> 9mins I believe
<alleehol> shadeslayer: as long as we have a wallet4 and wallet5:  IMHO yes.
<yofel> sick_rimmit, sgclark: ping
<sick_rimmit> Hola
<sgclark> hi
<alleehol> sick_rimmit, sgclark  can you join the hangout or do you need an invite?
<sick_rimmit> Need invite Hangout
<sick_rimmit> Or a link
<yofel> shadeslayer, Riddell, sitter: anyone want to join the hangout?
<yofel> clivejo: ^
<shadeslayer> sure, send me a link, I'll be passively around I guess
<sgclark> sorry I am not working, cant hear
<sick_rimmit> sgclark: Check Google settings, could be audio
<sick_rimmit> device
<sgclark> I am here
<sgclark> We need to discuss this when I can participate..
<valorie> will try to join on the computer instead of just listening on my phone
<valorie> sorry for the feedback
<valorie> boo, where are you sgclark?
<sgclark> pointless. No one can hear me.
<sgclark> I am going shopping for holiday dinner. Send me what you want me to do.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> have a productive shopping trip
<valorie> freebies
<valorie> swag
<valorie> github isn't free!
<valorie> mirroring on github is fine
<valorie> grrr
<soee> own Gitlab server ftw
<valorie> that would be cool indeed
<valorie> I'm all for mirroring on github -- it's outreach
<valorie> amen ovidiu-florin
<valorie> we should never hotlink
<valorie> it's rude to the person hosting the original
<mparillo> Is the hangout over? If not, do you have the URL?
<shadeslayer> shopping is the worst thing ever
<shadeslayer> everyone tries to help you
<valorie> GCi is awesome
<shadeslayer> much annoying
<shadeslayer> whats with GCi?
<genii> I also hate shopping. I like to pick out ahead of time what I'm there to get, go directly to that area and get it, check out.
<shadeslayer> genii: Clothes shopping is the worst
<shadeslayer> takes me 4 hours
<shadeslayer> and even then I won't buy new stuff
<valorie> think of shopping as hunting and gathering
<valorie> scan the shops for prey, pounce, kill, DONE
<genii> Women have the shopping thing totally figured out.
<valorie> most calories in H&G societies come from the women, yeah
<valorie> the men get all the kudos with their big kills though
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Wish there was a API for H&M
<shadeslayer> POST /api/buy/randomizedJeans(color: blue)
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> lol
<yofel> surprise presents :P
<valorie> mail to -devel sent about GCi
<yofel> thanks
<valorie> also, #kde-soc is good for questions, student support, etc.
<valorie> that was good, although my ears are ringing
<valorie> not used to earplugs for hours
<yofel> heh, I feel with you. I did our old mumble meetings with in-ear headphones, which wasn't nice. You need a real headset for long meetings
<valorie> I've bought a few headsets, but haven't found one that is 1. comfortable and 2. works
<valorie> that said, I might find another somewhere in our Great Cleanout
<sick_rimmit> Yes, a nice headset with Soft Large Ear Cups, like the gaming headsets, with a boom mic. Really worth while for meetings like this
<valorie> I'll ask my gaming son to find some for me, perhaps
<sick_rimmit> YaY! that would do it
<valorie> I'll see him tomorrow for thxgiving
<valorie> he's a linux user, so he'll know what works
<sick_rimmit> Well have a great time tomorrow, I know thanks giving is popular celebration
 * shadeslayer ponders about whether pkg-kde-tools's kf5 sequence helper is broken
<valorie> since it's all about family + eating, yeah!
<valorie> although: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/adele-perform-saturday-night-live-article-1.2442993
<shadeslayer> apparently running debian/clean with kf5 sequence is broken :O
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> debian/rules clean
<yofel> well, nobody ever tests that..
<shadeslayer> http://dci.pangea.pub/view/Failing/job/unstable_unstable_applications_ktp-common-internals_src/3/console
<shadeslayer> I was
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'.  Stop.
<yofel> huh, shouldn't that be defined by dhmk o.O?
<valorie> that snl kit is so funny, because it is so close to the truth
<mparillo> It looks as if rekonq is pining for the fjords https://adjamblog.wordpress.com/2014/01/12/rekonq-2-4-2/comment-page-2/#comment-4184
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have no clue how this is supposed to work xD
<shadeslayer>         $file = "/usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/lib/kf5_flags";
<shadeslayer> hardcoded paths
<shadeslayer> much fun
<yofel> well, it's perl
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't see the dhmk stuff being included anywhere in the sequence
<shadeslayer> I'm unsure if one can even include the dhmk file
<shadeslayer> in the sequence
<yofel> shadeslayer: debian-qt-kde.mk line 6: include $(dqk_dir)dhmk.mk ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: dqk_dir is a different dir
<shadeslayer> and would include work?
<shadeslayer> does the dhmk.mk clean target do anything special?
<yofel> not that I know of, I don't even understand how it actually generates the target -.-
<yofel> too much make magic
<shadeslayer> whaaaa
<shadeslayer> perl is fucking unreadable
<shadeslayer> yofel: dh_clean '--buildsystem=kf5'  
<shadeslayer> that's the problem
<shadeslayer> must not take kf5 as argument
<clivejo> sorry I missed the meeting, is there a way to view it now?
<shadeslayer> yofel: at the very least debian/rules clean also fails with the debian-qt-kde.mk scripts for me
<yofel> brrrr
<shadeslayer> oh hm, not anymore
<shadeslayer> must be something I changed
<shadeslayer> hurray
<shadeslayer> fuck load of debug
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13507751/
<shadeslayer> yofel: call sequence for the kf5 helper
<shadeslayer> same for the qt-kde one http://paste.ubuntu.com/13507761/
<shadeslayer> calls dhmk_clean
<shadeslayer> gm
<shadeslayer> *hm
<shadeslayer> nope, not a clue
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> yofel: also a problem with the kde sequence
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> I'm a idiot
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13507817/
<yofel> lol
<yofel> looks reasonable :P
<shadeslayer> and hurray, atleast post commit hooks work for DCI again
<shadeslayer> I am the master of sed!
<shadeslayer> sed -i s,include\ /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk,%:\\n\\tdh\ \$\@\ \-\-with\ kf5, ktp*/debian/rules
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> and finally ktp should be green on DCI \o/
<shadeslayer> noo
<shadeslayer> oh pft
<shadeslayer> I think that's a problem on KCI
<clivejo> is there a recording of the hangout?
<yofel>    dh_auto_build --buildsystem=kf5 -a
<yofel> dh_auto_build: error: unable to chdir to obj-i686-linux-gnu
<yofel> lolwhat
<yofel> hm, no idea if we recorded it... 
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah
<shadeslayer> that's quite weird
<shadeslayer> yofel: though xenial seems to have built ktp-desktop-applets
<shadeslayer> so why not approver
<shadeslayer> and whoa, lp has gotten faster
<mparillo> If no recording, are there maybe five sentences of highlights?
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> yofel: look at gitattributes
<shadeslayer> yofel: file merge=dpkg-mergechangelog
<shadeslayer> fancy
<shadeslayer> yofel: similar fail http://dci.pangea.pub/job/unstable_unstable_applications_ktp-approver_bin_amd64/1/console
<shadeslayer> I know why
<shadeslayer> I think
<yofel> hm, why does dh_auto_configure not configure anything?
<shadeslayer> no overriden command I think
<yofel> aaah, that might be a dhmk feature, right
<shadeslayer> lets see if this works -DDBUS_SEND_PATH=/usr/bin/dbus-send
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13508079/
<shadeslayer> ok nope
<shadeslayer> one should perhaps add overriden command stuff to the kf5 sequence
<shadeslayer> yofel: now I'm losing flags I think
<valorie> sitter: can you perhaps find your link to stock replies to bug reports? I'm going through Telegram and noticed that Yofel couldn't find it
<valorie> the bug triagers could use that
<yofel> there is the one for the ubuntu bugsquad, but I'm fairly certain we had a page with kde specific stuff
<clivejo> yippeeee
<yofel> anyway
 * yofel -> bed, gn8
<valorie> we did, I remember fixing some typos in it
<valorie> perhaps sitter moved it to our kde wiki home
<shadeslayer> yofel: valorie https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/BugTriage
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> thank you, shadeslayer
<valorie> ovidiu-florin ^^^
<valorie> rick needs to get a bouncer
<shadeslayer> valorie: cheers
<valorie> mparillo: do you have Telegram?
<valorie> if so, the cards listed there are a pretty good outline of the meeting
 * valorie took no notes, sorry
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-26
<valorie> ah, project timelord, classic!
<mparillo> valorie: No Telegram for me, but I will review the Trello updates.
<valorie> mparillo: you can use the web.telegram.org - no need for an app
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: for GCI, can we propose ideas?
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ahoneybun> congz sgclark for your new position!
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Congrats Scarlett on her new position on the Ubuntu Community Council! |https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
* tepper.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: what sort of idea?
<valorie> congratulations sgclark!
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: we need a php deeloper to extend the multilingual plugin for the website
<valorie> if you can mentor it, or find another mentor for it, great!
<valorie> but is that a small job?
<ovidiu-florin> I can mentor it
<valorie> GCi is for tasks that will take a high school student 1-3 days
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't have the time to do it
<valorie> if the work can be split into small bits like that, great
<ovidiu-florin> whell, it would take me a couple of days, with the necessary research
<ovidiu-florin> inclluded
<valorie> 1. subscribe to the kde-soc-mentor list
<valorie> 2. give me your gmail and I'll invite you to the webapp
<ovidiu-florin> I believe it would take a HS student more than 2-3 days
<ovidiu-florin> but depending on how fast he can finish the reasearch and ramp up
<valorie> some are pretty damn sharp
<ovidiu-florin> he/she
<valorie> it's worth the ask IMO
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<valorie> you can always repeat the task if it takes more time
<ovidiu-florin> kde-soc@kde.org ?
<valorie> kde-soc-mentor
<valorie> the list you mention is for the students
<ovidiu-florin> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo I can't find that in here
<valorie> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-soc-mentor
<valorie> it's not a public list
<valorie> otherwise the students would sub
<valorie> sneaky buggers
<valorie> :-)
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> subscribed, let the flood come
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: use the same gmail I generally use
<valorie> it's not high volume, thank goodness
<valorie> invited
<valorie> get your task described asap, please
<valorie> you can use kde.org/gci as a link to the intro page
<ovidiu-florin> it says mentor for KDE
<ovidiu-florin> this is a Kubuntu project
<valorie> Kubuntu provides KDE to the masses
<tsimonq2> valorie: or KDE :D
<valorie> Ubuntu is running GCi as well, but I don't know anything about their program
<tsimonq2> KDE provides KDE to the masses
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yofel> ...
<yofel> sgclark: congratz :D
<valorie> tsimonq2: the KDE community provides KDE software to distros, and yes, thus to the masses
<tsimonq2> mhm :D
<valorie> wow, freenode is unstable lately
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I don't like this part of the agreement: "You grant Google a non-exclusive, worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, free license (with the right to sublicense) to reproduce, prepare derivative works of, distribute, perform, display, and otherwise use the Submissions"
<valorie> the student work is submitted to us, not to Google
<valorie> but they do have the right to showcase student work, especially the winners
<valorie> sec
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: it says a minimum of 75 tasks
<valorie> right, and we don't have the minimum yet
<valorie> they'll flood in at the deadline -- I hope
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5286282389356544/
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: how are you thinking of doing the multi-langauge ?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: https://trello.com/c/mw7uCd2v/53-set-up-translation-on-wp
<clivejo> what needs to be modified?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: please add info about how to contact you such as IRC, telegram, etc.
<valorie> and if you want to add another mentor, which is recommended, I have to do it unfortunately
<clivejo> yofel: if I run debuild -nc does this not re-install the files?
<yofel> that'll skip any targets that were successful, if it failed during install, it'll re-install, but it'll skip the compiliing
<yofel> with target I mean the dpkg targets (configure, build, binary, ..)
<clivejo> It seems to be totally ignoring files Ive added to not-installed :/
<yofel> well, it should not *list* them, but they should still be in debian/tmp/
<clivejo> and I havent the time to re-compile it 
<clivejo> it takes over an hour :/
<yofel> what exactly are you trying to do?
<clivejo> calligra
<clivejo> Ive rebuilt with the package-set=desktop
<clivejo> so it doesnt compile the active and mini
<yofel> okay
<clivejo> added some header files into not-installed, not list-missing is still complaining about them#
<clivejo> s/not/but/
<yofel> what's your debhelper version?
 * valorie leaves for thxgiving celebration
<yofel> enjoy :)
<valorie> y'all have a good day or night!
<valorie> thank you yofel
<clivejo> debhelper (>= 9)
<yofel> the package version
<yofel> that's installed
<clivejo> locally?
<yofel> native not-installed support in dh_install is debhelper >= 9.20151004
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: where should I add the contact info?
<clivejo> compat is set to 9
<yofel> clivejo: apt-cache policy debhelper
<yofel> in the build env
<yofel> (that's what I want to know when I ask for the package version)
<clivejo> 9.20151117ubuntu2
<yofel> okay, so that's not the problem..
<yofel> could you please pastebin your not-installed file?
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: in the task description
<valorie> probably at the end
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand why this is necessary
<ovidiu-florin> the student should have a contact me link that points to my email
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well, it's different this year, sorry
<valorie> gotta go
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pxw0uuhlp
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I say he should. I don't know wether he has or not
<ovidiu-florin> mentioning my contact details in there seems too spamy
<yofel> that looks correct..
<yofel> hm
<clivejo> dh_install: usr/include/sheets/commands/SortManipulator.h exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<clivejo> yet its in not-installed
<yofel> does this also complain?
<yofel> dqk_dir=1 make -f /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/list-missing.mk list-missing
<clivejo> only 6 missing files using that
<clivejo> I guess I should import them in the rules file?
<clivejo> might be defaulting to version 3?
<clivejo> thats more like the output
<clivejo> I guess KF5 is default now in xenial, so we have to state to compile and build using KDE4?
<yofel> ok, so vanilla dh_install uses a different not-installed syntax then :(
<yofel> I guess
<clivejo> I added import qt-kde-team/2 to the rules and "debuild -nc"
<yofel> nah, leave rules as it is. It'll use the correct one during the auto build
<clivejo> its now giving me the missing files I expect
<clivejo> isnt 2.9.9 the end of the road for calligra on KDE4?
<yofel> probably... although the kf5 port doesn't seem very usable yet
<clivejo> yofel: I *tried* to package it, but had a lot of trouble !
<clivejo> yofel: so I fixed the missing files now that I have got some decent feedback, but I shouldnt leave that entry in the rules file?
<yofel> I don't think we have that file directly included anywhere else, for a better feedback I would need to actually read the file, but I'm too tired now sorry.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-27
* ahoneybun changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Congrats to Scarlett! | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | milestoned bugs: http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: sorry for the mis-understanding; the way you have done it should be fine
<clivejo> !testers | Can you please test Calligra 2.9.8 for wily and xenial, in my PPA?  Especially interested to see if the fonts-lyx bug is fixed
<clivejo> well thats useful
<clivejo> !testers
<clivejo> ubottu: wake up!
<clivejo> anyone: ping
<ubottu> Can you please test Calligra 2.9.8 for wily and xenial, in my PPA?  Especially interested to see if the fonts-lyx bug is fixed: testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> clivejo: I have both wily and xenial. If you can walk me through the test case, I am happy to help. Which first?
<sgclark> good morning, I can't believe I won...
<mparillo> You deserved to win. I am sure the entire Kubuntu community is pleased. I know I am.
<sgclark> yofel: so one thing I wanted to discuss and couldn't because my headset did not survive the flight is GCI. I saw valorie sent notice to devel? How is that going, we have till 7th and I am sure we need help.
<sgclark> yofel: also I am lost on sync thought? was I vetoed again? Should I just start merges then? 
<yofel> sgclark: ovidiu is trying to create a task for the website at least. I don't think we have more than that yet
<sgclark> Did you get ahold of clemens?
<sgclark> he does not seem to be in here
<sgclark> brb coffee
<yofel> for the syncs, I forgot to mention in munich that I'm worried about what packages might require to carry a diff, but that's something we actually have to see when we review them before filing sync requests
<yofel> and no, I didn't get ahold of clemens. Was too busy at work the last 2 days and forgot -.-
<sgclark> doh.
<yofel> regarding the merges, we could start with those and do the sync evaluation during that
<sgclark> ok. sounds like a plan then.
<yofel> do you intend to finish the applications backports in staging-kdeapplications? I set up the status page, and at least kstars had some issue I think.
<yofel> Otherwise I'll try to do that over the weekend
<sgclark> kstars?
<sgclark> ktp is busted upstream, other thn that all was good
<yofel> let me check again
<sgclark> well ktp works with everything but google
<yofel> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.08.3_wily.html
<yofel> -- checking for module 'libindi>=1.0.0'
<yofel> --   found libindi, version 1.1.0
<yofel> -- Could NOT find INDI (missing:  INDI_MAIN_LIBRARIES) (found suitable version "1.1.0", minimum required is "1.0.0")
<yofel> wtf thing, but should be looked at
<yofel> I think most of the other stuff were known things
<sgclark> that makes no sense. but anyway, indi is a monster
<sgclark> I use a ppa, if that is not an option than removing kstars.
<sgclark> I am not packaging indi
<yofel> well, even wily release should have an indi that works. Or maybe it's actually the newer indi that breaks it
<yofel> I'll try to build with that when I'm home
<sgclark> ok thanks
<clivejo> You put your IRC Channel in, Your IRC Channel out: In, out, in, out. You shake it all about. You do the hokey cokey, And you turn around. That's what it's all about! yipppeee
<Riddell> clivejo: :)
<Riddell> clivejo: how's calligra?
<clivejo> still the same as before, being a pain in the butt!
<clivejo> Im going to log off for a while, this constant disconnection is driving me crazy
 * mck182 has been trying to install 15.10 for the past 2 hours on an efi macbook...man that installer is crashy ( ._.)
<tsimonq2> mck182: you try to ust use the 14.04 installer for now?
<tsimonq2> *just
<tsimonq2> mck182: and then just do sudo do-release-upgrade until you get to 15.10?
<mck182> yeah...no.
<mck182> doing 3 times upgrade...that's just a bit too much xD
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> suit yourself
<mck182> yeah...I'll just download opensuse xD
<tsimonq2> mck182: aww, don't give up!
<mck182> I can't format existing ext4 partition, installer hangs...I can't not-format an ext4 partition and install to it cause the installer hangs...I can't install bootloader to efi cause the installer crashes
<mck182> I can't even report the crash cause there are no wifi drivers
<tsimonq2> mck182: maybe you should ask around in #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> mck182: they are helpful
<mck182> doesn't ubuntu have different installer?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> you can also get support in #kubutnu
<tsimonq2> *#kubuntu
<mck182> is there a one single package that I can download and install the broadcom wl driver?
<mck182> it's kinda frustrating that to actually install the broadcom package I have to download about 20 packages...just to install it -.-
<clivejo> IRC servers still under attack?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> :O http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Still-PRIME-Sync
<yofel> great, so that'll be a christmas present
<yofel> next year -.-
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> it's taking 2 mins from grub to the login page on Kubuntu 16.04 ...is this a common problem ?
<BluesKaj> sick_rimmit, check your freenode connection !
<BluesKaj> the jam is a go...later folks
<valorie> yay, I can connect without bnc
<clivejo> bnc?
<valorie> KDE's bouncer
<valorie> I can connect to it, but it hasn't been connecting to freenode for over 24 hours
<clivejo> I should look into that
<valorie> so I just gave up and went to my cabin
<valorie> file a ticket with the kde sysadmins
<clivejo> freenode have has a few problems
<valorie> the link is in #kde-sysadmin /topic
<valorie> so I heard
<valorie> anyway, this chan has a public log, but i'm lacking all of the rest of my chans
<valorie> I'm going to assume I'll never get them, because the bnc isn't connecting
<valorie> yet sgclark is connecting via the bnc with no problem
<valorie> weird
<clivejo> did anyone test calligra?
<valorie> could you re-state what you want tested?
<valorie> I can do so on wily and/or xenial
<clivejo> calligra 2.9.8 in my PPA for wily and xenial
<valorie> what is the name of your PPA?
<clivejo> ppa:clivejo/wily or xenial
<valorie> do I need the recommends?
<clivejo> what you mean?
<clivejo> fonts-lyx?
<valorie> the recommends are: 
<valorie> texlive wordnet kexi-calligrasheets-driver kexi-mysql-driver kexi-sybase-driver kexi-xbase-driver libfftw3-bin libfftw3-dev gsl-ref-psdoc gsl-doc-pdf gsl-doc-info gsl-ref-html
<valorie>   libmagickcore-6.q16-2-extra spacenavd xfig ivtools-bin tgif transfig
<clivejo> probably best
<valorie> in other words, those will not be automatically installed
<valorie> stuff like that is under the control of the packager
<valorie> sec
<valorie> ok, installing on xenial now
<valorie> what in particular do you want tested, clivejo?
<clivejo> that it works :P
<valorie> well, this is funny: I created a test file in Author, saved it, found it, clicked to open it, and it opens in LibreOffice
<valorie> in any case, IMO that is a success
<clivejo> I think thats a Kubuntu default
<clivejo> and really if we are a KDE "flavour" calligra should be out default :P
<valorie> yes
 * clivejo nudges valorie
<valorie> it really bugs me when KDE people spend time on LO rather than Calligra
<valorie> well, in Kubuntu we have to ensure that we provide the best to our users
<clivejo> to be honest Id never heard of calligra until Riddell showed me how to package it
<clivejo> but Ive actually started to used it
<valorie> Calligra has to be at least...... 75% of LO
<valorie> Koffice I used, but when the fork happened, it was very difficult
<valorie> for the entire KDE community, actually
<valorie> some thought it would end KDE as a project
<valorie> the Calligra devels are lovely people -- they just need a few more folks contributing
<valorie> Plan seems to work, but I don't wanna save docs for everything
<valorie> Flow works -- made a doc, saved it, etc.
<valorie> LO opens it, looks the saem
<valorie> same
<valorie> sheets -- LO opens, but some of the data is missing, and it's mixed around
<valorie> I'm pretty sure that's not your fault
<valorie> same with Stage -- my info was not saved, but the doc does open in LO
<valorie> so, that's it for Wily
<valorie> clivejo: words in x, good
<valorie> author -- wouldn't save file
<valorie> hmmm, saved the second time, successfully opened in LO
<valorie> flow just won't save the file
<valorie> in xenial
<clivejo> any error messages?
<valorie> something about no formatting
<valorie> so I opened the format menu and chose one
<valorie> now it saves
<valorie> weird bug
<valorie> and the file opens in Karbon!
<valorie> love it
<clivejo> flow saves for me ok
<clivejo> Ive drawn a few basic circuits on it
<clivejo> valorie: just make sure you remove my PPA again
<valorie> a lot of can't save without formatting
<valorie> in Sheets too
<clivejo> I sometime upload some very broken stuff you dont want on your system!
<clivejo> ok, lets try 2.9.9
<valorie> same, but if I run the format thing, then it saves OK
<valorie> so somehow a default format is missing
<clivejo> I might need a new PPA for this, Im running out of space
<valorie> how does one remove a PPA?
<valorie> also, sheets still does not save the calligra data when it opens in LO
<valorie> oh, ppa-purge, now I remember
<valorie> ok, gone in xenial
<clivejo> thanks
<valorie> my x. is pristine
 * clivejo whistles and twiddles fingers waiting for 2.9.9 to download
<valorie> neato, it seems they have proven that a hidden room exists in the tomb of Tutenkhamen
<clivejo> can anyone help xixor in the kubuntu channel?
<valorie> wow, that is mangled spelling
<clivejo> any devs here?
<valorie> just you
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> working on a Saturday!
<clivejo> Im not a dev
<valorie> right
<valorie> you have a PPA
<valorie> which I just tested
<valorie> so......
<clivejo> its such a miserable evening here, cold, rain
<valorie> clear, cold, sunny here
<valorie> I should give the birds some water -- everything is frozen
<sgclark> I am here, but not here. KDE hat on today.
<clivejo> how many hats have you?
<sgclark> lol lost count
<valorie> frozen down there too, sgclark?
<valorie> and how was the jetlag this trip?
<sgclark> frozen yes.
<sgclark> jetlag was rather rough first day back. Ok now though.
<valorie> one day is doable, I guess
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-29
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> valorie: ping
<sgclark> clivejo: I suspect valorie will still be asleep for some time yet.
<clivejo> asleep?
<clivejo> where is she?
<sgclark> clivejo: we are both west coast US. But she stays up insanely late.
<clivejo> now unstable
<clivejo> what does that mean?!?
<clivejo> sgclark: oh so its only morning for you now?
<clivejo> I thought you guys were east coast, so only about 5 hours behind
<sgclark> it is 920 am
<clivejo> ah 8 hours behind
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know why the i386 build of kdeconnect-plasma is failing in xenial?
<clivejo> Buildlog - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/227923544/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.kdeconnect-plasma_0.9%2Bgit20151129.1550%2B16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sgclark> clivejo: at first glance you have a dependency problem. It looks like frameworks is your problem. I dunno where you are pulling them from. With that said, that is all I can say today. Sundays are my only day that I try to claim work free.
<clivejo> I cant figure out why it builds in amd64, but not in i386
<sgclark> i386 is much slower. sometime stuff fails because deps are not built yet. Make sure the ppa does not have i386 failed builds is where I would start
<clivejo> its the KCI PPA's
<sgclark> uhh yeah, then that is your problem.
<sgclark> there is broken stuff in there atm.
<sgclark> fixing it would likely fix your issue.
<sgclark> I will work on that tomorrow, but not today. >.<
<clivejo> the KCI has so many errors, I cant see where the problem is
<sgclark> well I am staarting debian merges tomorrow, should clear it all up. But not till tomorrow... sorry
<clivejo> ok
<valorie> clivejo: I think I tested it all....
<clivejo> 2.9.9?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> last night 
<clivejo> any issues?
<valorie> I told my issues in the PM
<clivejo> I logged off
<valorie> some of the components still have that weird "I can't save this" error
<valorie> ah
<valorie> 01:25] <valorie> so, same crap with saving in Words 2.9.9, but somehow I got it to save
<valorie> [01:25] <valorie> what an icky bug that is
<valorie> [01:32] <valorie> and open, and not automatically in lo either
<valorie> [01:33] <valorie> perhaps I don't have LO installed?
<valorie> [01:33] <valorie> yup, that's it
<valorie> [01:42] <valorie> stage works, no problem saving, and oddly, I do have LO even though apt-cache policy says no....
<valorie> [01:45] <valorie> sheets still doesn't save the text I added, but maybe I'm doing it wrong
<valorie> [01:45] <valorie> even in sheets it doesn't show
<valorie> [01:48] <valorie> author works, opens fine in lo
<valorie> [01:51] <valorie> flow, lovely
<valorie> [01:51] <valorie> imo 2.9.9 winz
<valorie> [01:51] <valorie> niters
<valorie> oh, forget about the silliness about not have LO installed
<valorie> I'll talk to the Calligra devels and find out what that "no formatting" bug is about
<clivejo> I dont have that
<valorie> users should be prompted for what they need to do, IMO
<valorie> I think I'm a bad tester in one way, since I never use office-type products
<valorie> beyond text editing
<valorie> otoh, I face what a new user would face
<valorie> how do you test?
<clivejo> by using it :P
<valorie> I open each component, and try to make some file, usually by typing something
<clivejo> I reply on Kontact
<valorie> and then saving it
<clivejo> rely
<valorie> and then open that file
<clivejo> the vivid build failed
<valorie> well, kmail was my beloved
<valorie> until sometime years ago when it would report that the mail was sent
<valorie> but it wasn't
<clivejo> valorie: in vivid, do you know why LibWps is missing?  <http://libwps.sourceforge.net/>  Microsoft Works Document Library required by the Words WPS import filter
<valorie> no idea -- why is code on sourceforge?!
<valorie> this ain't the 90s
<clivejo> its a lib that calligra uses to open Microsoft rubbish
<valorie> bizarre that one of their *libs* wouldn't be on kde infra
<valorie> one must open MS stuff if one is to play in the Office space
<clivejo> should I just build it without the import tool?
<valorie> I would discuss with the callig folks
<valorie> probably in #calligra
<clivejo> not really their fault, just for some reason the tool isnt in vivid
<clivejo> works fine in wily and xenial
<valorie> well, they might be able to tell you why it has to be pulled from *sourceforge*
<clivejo> !info libwps-doc
<ubottu> libwps-doc (source: libwps): Works text file format import filter library (documentation). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2ubuntu5 (wily), package size 474 kB, installed size 9706 kB
<valorie> !info libwps-doc vivid
<ubottu> libwps-doc (source: libwps): Works text file format import filter library (documentation). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2 (vivid), package size 354 kB, installed size 6683 kB
<valorie> clivejo: ^^^
<clivejo> !info libwps-dev vivid
<ubottu> libwps-dev (source: libwps): Works text file format import filter library (development). In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2 (vivid), package size 336 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<clivejo> ah, needs package 'libwps-0.4'
<clivejo> vivid is only 0.3
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #760: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #738: UNSTABLE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #723: UNSTABLE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/723/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #35: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #34: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #35: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #35: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #37: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #296: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #36: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #289: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #297: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #290: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #17: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #36: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #34: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/36/
<wxl> tsimonq2: ever got ot the seccomp -17 error with a lxc?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> O__o
<wxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23546801/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> After running what command?!?
<wxl> lxc-start -n somecontainername -F
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> m
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> g
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> NO
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wrong
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> man lxc
<wxl> originally -d but it gives you some generic message and says to use F
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<wxl> so sorry, you're wrong
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nuh uh
<wxl> then you tell me how to start the container
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> rtfm: https://www.stgraber.org/2016/03/11/lxd-2-0-introduction-to-lxd-112/
<wxl> that's not the manual
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We'll you are doing 1.0 commands
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm doing 2.0 commands
<wxl> lxd is an extension of lxc
<wxl> i doubt it will make a bit of difference
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But he uses commands with just LXC on them
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Some of them
<DarinMiller_> wxl: are you running an LXD container in lieu of sbuild? 
<wxl> DarinMiller_: well, lxc, as a diagnosing method. but tsimonq2 is whining that it doesn't count and i have to use lxd.
<DarinMiller_> Isn't lxc essentially a vm on steroids with small footprints for mulitple instances?  How does one use it for packaging? As a test enviro?
<wxl> it's not qquite a vm on steroids
<wxl> it's a variation on a vm
<wxl> not quite as powerful for like regular daily use but for packaging and stuff, super useful as a test environment
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's a VM minus the kernel
<wxl> uggggggggggggh
<wxl> oh man random container names are way better
<wxl> Creating faithful-narwhal
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> what's the diff between zesty images on ubuntu-daily and images?
<DarinMiller_> no clue
<wxl> nope, seccomp error -17 again
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Literally these iirc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-base/daily/current/
<wxl> goes to show that just using the little lxd wrapper don't do a darn thing
<wxl> so
<wxl> tsimonq2: 
<wxl> WRONG
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Go find stgraber. :P
<wxl> DarinMiller_: you done a merge fix yet?
<DarinMiller_> only assisted.
<wxl> there's a new one up on print manager
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Now do it on your own and call for help when needed. XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :/
<DarinMiller_> I was trying to play with audiocd-kio and wanted to compile it in an sbuild enviro so I could play with it.  But I never suceeded with sbuild.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #761: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/761/
<wxl> where did you get hung up at?
<DarinMiller_> There fixed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nevermind wxl
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Internal error solved by a rebuild
<wxl> bah
<wxl> no fun at all
<DarinMiller_> :)
<wxl> where do we have the order of merges documented?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nowhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> NOTHING KCI related is documented
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well not true, a few tiny things
<wxl> not true
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But still, very very little docs
<wxl> the packaging documentation has a fair amount
<wxl> ok so what's the order again?
<DarinMiller_> when I run: sbuild -d zesty-amd64-shm 
<wxl> i know it's stable -> unstable
<wxl> but there was another step
<DarinMiller_> i get: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at
<wxl> DarinMiller_: oh! change your nick to the right one and you'll see my note about that
<wxl> btw i can see your ip :)
<DarinMiller_> ohhhh
<DarinMiller_> you can see my ip?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> YES WE CAN
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry, being Obama. :P
<DarinMiller_> How do I fix that?
<wxl> DarinMiller_: identify yourself to nickserv
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cSyqyOzI/file_1251.mp4
<wxl> tsimonq2: see "Language and Subject" here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wxl> tsimonq2: what's the merge order?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> r t f m :)
<wxl> god dude you got a real problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You do this to me. :)
<wxl> i'm asking you for help because, as you said, it's not documented
<DarinMiller> is my ip still showing? The freenode message says I am identified as DarinMiller...
<wxl> DarinMiller: still is. you need a cloak
<wxl> DarinMiller: are you a kubuntu member and/or an ubuntu member?
<DarinMiller> wxl: yes
<wxl> oops sorry for the message
<wxl> which?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> archive | backports -> stable | unstable (zesty)
<wxl> | meaning or?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> merge into
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> pipe into
<wxl> then what's the arrows?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/137/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So archive is merged into backports which is merged into stable which is merged into unstable
<wxl> DarinMiller: head over to #freenode and ask them for help getting an unaffiliated cloak
<DarinMiller> ok
<wxl> tsimonq2: i remember taking three steps when i was doing merges. but you're showing four
<DarinMiller> how are you able to see my ip?  
<wxl> DarinMiller: do a whois on yourself. you'll see that this shows a format username@hostname
<wxl> DarinMiller: if you look at most of us here, you'll see something very different-- with slashes in it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/304/
<wxl> tsimonq2: i remember taking three steps when i was doing merges. but you're showing four
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh sorry. Yeah, I must have initially taught you wrong then. Sorries.
<wxl> tsimonq2: and what does the arrow signify?
<wxl> tsimonq2: is the arrow the same as a pipe?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes
<wxl> tsimonq2: so
<wxl> 1. git clone
<wxl> 2. git checkout kubuntu_archive
<wxl> 3. git checkout kubuntu_backports
<wxl> 4. git merge
<wxl> etc.?
<tsimonq2> Yes :)
<wxl> great
<wxl> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<wxl> check out the merge fix thing at the bottom
<wxl> tweak as needed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/242/
<DarinMiller> lots of chatter on #freenode, but nobody wants grant me an unaffiliated cloak.  I will request again tomorrow...
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: wait
<DarinMiller> OK
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Aha! No staff online!
<wxl> there's staff online
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...no?
<wxl>  /who freenode/staff/*
<tsimonq2>  /stats p
<wxl> the "H" means "here"
<DarinMiller>  /stats p
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: PM one. :)
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> i'm working on one right now
<tsimonq2> wxl: No? Try it with the Ubuntu members list.
<DarinMiller> wxl: you working with a freenode staffer or obtaining an unaffiliated cloak? 
<wxl> DarinMiller: message nhandler and he'll get you one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/218/
<wxl> welcome to the club DarinMiller :)
<DarinMiller> I can still see my IP as /whois broadcasts my connection location. Is that only broadcast to me, or can you see it also.
<DarinMiller> ?
<wxl> only you
<wxl> DarinMiller: you know how to automatically identify with nickserv when you connect to irc?
<DarinMiller> Yes?
<wxl> are you sure? :)
<DarinMiller> No :)
<wxl> https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/extragear-network/konversation/serverlist.html
<wxl> 2nd pic there
<wxl> #3
<wxl> well #2 and #3
<wxl> add DarinMiller to your identity on #2
<wxl> then add /msg nickserv identify YOUR-PASSWORD to #3
<wxl> also you can get encrypted connections on port 7000
<wxl> see the 4th pic for info on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/230/
<DarinMiller> I assume a secure connection is to protect private message content as all of the channels I visit are public.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/205/
<wxl> DarinMiller: well, it secures everything.
<wxl> s/secures/encrypts/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #195: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/65/
<DarinMiller> wxl: OK, security setup as instructed.  Thanks for the tips.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #132: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #82: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #196: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kholidays build #102: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kholidays/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #133: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #83: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #88: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #96: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/33/
<aniketh_> Ping
<aniketh_> Kunbuntu packager who does not package log.h in the dev package inside /usr/include/KF5/KScreen/kscreen
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #57: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/57/
<aniketh_> I have the fix need to patch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #31: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #58: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #67: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #68: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/48/
<acheronuk> aniketh_: the new log class was not introduced until plasma 5.8, so in 5.7 there is nothing to package
<acheronuk> in plasma 5.8's libkf5screen-dev it is present
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> good afternoon
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: if we don't have a sponsor yet, I would like to stage frameworks and plasma new versions tonight
<santa_> also wxl ↑
<acheronuk> santa_: oddly enough, I was just considering doing a test staging of plasma 5.8.4 in my ppas
<acheronuk> so doing it for real is even better
<santa_> ok, so whoever is available @ ~ 22:00 UTC please show up s we can split the work
<santa_> * so we can split the work
<aniketh_> acheronuk: Oh ! So doesn't older version need log class ?
<acheronuk> aniketh_: well, the KDE developers either didn't think so or that it wasn't worth backporting the addition of it to the plasma 5.7 branch. 
<acheronuk> if you want to ask them, try in #plasma
<wxl> hey kids
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai wxl
<wxl> tsimonq2: you still at skewl?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yes siree
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But lunch now
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So I have the next hour free
<acheronuk> evening :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: so whatcha working on?
<wxl> acheronuk: we're meeting at 2200?
<acheronuk> looks like it
<wxl> what's the work needs like?
<acheronuk> ?
<wxl> um
<wxl> what do we intend to do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/74/
<acheronuk> santa_ wants to stage frameworks 5.28 and plasma 5.8.4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/21/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Food omnomnom
<wxl> i've never helped with staging before
 * wxl reads docs
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 giggles
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We have docs?
<acheronuk> the readme.ng?
<wxl> doesn't https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I think we should start discussing having an alternate Wayland Kubuntu session ship with 17.04.
<acheronuk> wxl: those are now a bit out of date for staging
<blaze> alternate session will come with plasma 5.9
<blaze> no need to bother
<wxl> well some docs would be nice
<wxl> is the readme.ng sufficient?
<acheronuk> well, the notes.kde.org doc is good background as well
<wxl> background is probably sufficient preparation
<wxl> as long as you and santa_ can help us fill in the gaps
<acheronuk> just that from "Execute the script...." to "git-push-all" parts are redundant should you be using the new tooling
<wxl> then we can try modify the docs as we go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #74: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #75: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #22: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/22/
<wxl> acheronuk: in README.ng, it's section 3 that's relevant?
<acheronuk> I hope so!
<santa_> wxl: we are going to follow what's in README.ng, the wiki pages are outdated, but we will update them later
<wxl> santa_: in section 3?
<santa_> and everything else
<santa_> wxl: are you available @ 22:00 utc ?
<santa_> acheronuk: btw I pushed to master a mockup of the new KA config handling, have you seen it?
<santa_> (we are not going to use that today but I hope to get it ready for the next round of stagings)
<acheronuk> santa_: so a unified config, rather than having it all spread out in hard to remember places?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, and the fact that you may have a user config now
<santa_> because right now both you and Simon are changing the upload-area dir and there's no other way but changing the thing in the KA clone
<santa_> I'm also setting my stuff sometimes and it's really inconvenient because it might trigger accidents with 'git commit -a'
<wxl> santa_: should be yes
<acheronuk> santa_: just doing a dry run, and get this oddity +kpackage
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23549885/
<acheronuk> that gets added even though it's already there
<santa_> acheronuk: because there is both 5.28.0 and 5.28.1
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you for pointing it out, I guess I can rush the rewrite of the script involved in that because its current code is bad
<santa_> i.e. hardcoded package names in the script
<acheronuk> santa_: also getting some weirdness with do-all http://paste.ubuntu.com/23549944/
<santa_> acheronuk: "do-all do-all gbp-newrelease" ?
<acheronuk> doh!
 * acheronuk walks off ashamed
<ahoneybun> o/
<wxl> morn ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> afternoon wxl
<santa_> hi
<ahoneybun> hey santa_
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like 5 packages will fail with patch issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550093/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok we will have a look later, I need a break
<santa_> I will be back
<ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/duplicates/5eyj7l/which_kde_distros_do_you_use/
<acheronuk> santa_: the changelogs are also a bit messed up e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23550212/
<acheronuk> not getting a new entry as the previous is still unreleased. probably not a big deal
<acheronuk> and a "New upstream release (5.28.0)" is not getting added
<acheronuk> solid: patch needs updating
<acheronuk> breeze-icons: patch needs removing as applied upstream
<acheronuk> kcoreaddons: patches needs removing as applied upstream
<acheronuk> knotifications: 3 patches needs removing as applied upstream
<blaze> why patching something which is not pushed into archives yet?
<acheronuk> kio: kubuntu_failing-tests.diff needs a refresh
<acheronuk> santa_: same for plasma. no "New upstream release (5.8.4)" entry created
<acheronuk> gbp-nr fails on discover with  
<acheronuk> do-all current directory: discover/git/ (16 of 39)
<acheronuk> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<acheronuk> calling: /home/neo/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/gbp-plugins/scripts/new-release -d zesty
<acheronuk> new-release doesn't support non frameworks/Plasma/Apps packages
<acheronuk> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, I saw that :/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The poll?
<acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> What's wrong with it?
<acheronuk> nothing is wrong. I just don't think reddit is a very representative demographic
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well yea
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed in master the 3 issues you pointed out, do you mind to retry your dry run to confirm they are actully fixed?
<santa_> * actually
<acheronuk> just grabbing a fresh clone of plasma
<wxl> ya'll need help or what?
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> wxl let me just chack this then we can probably go through this all together from scratch
<acheronuk> *check
<wxl> acheronuk: k ping me when you're ready
<acheronuk> santa_: still not adding the "New upstream release (5.8.4)" in the changelog
<acheronuk> oh wait. forget that
<acheronuk> looks bettr I think
<acheronuk> still fails on discover
<acheronuk> can do that manually I think
<acheronuk> Darin about?
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I'm doing my dry-runs here too
<acheronuk>  ok. where to do this?
<santa_> acheronuk: this what? the staging of frameworks and plasma?
<acheronuk> yep. well that will have to be done on linode, but I meant the chat
<santa_> aha
<santa_> well, you can pick either frameworks or plasma
<santa_> and I will do the other
<santa_> if you need help with the one you pick I could get into your container and see what's wrong
<wxl> well i'm here to help but don't have a bloody clue what to do or what you need
<santa_> you will
<acheronuk> santa_: ah. I must have misunderstood. thought we were going to go through both with wxl
<santa_> hmm, not yet
<santa_> but I want him to watch what you do on the linode
<wxl> yeah that's good
<santa_> acheronuk: so can you add his keys to your container?
<acheronuk> shall I do plasma then? as that should be a bit simpler?
<santa_> ok, I will pick frameworks then
<acheronuk> santa_: if you do frameworks, solid patch will need these 2 changes
<acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/solid/log/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> I think anyway.....
<acheronuk> wxl: they key on your LP page?
<acheronuk> *the
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah, the rocky one
<santa_> well, we must get that merging th kubuntu_unstable branch
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> wxl: ssh dev.kubuntu.co.uk on port 2203
<acheronuk> wxl: chat here or on BBB?
<wxl> acheronuk: ugh 2203 is blocked here at work
<acheronuk> oh
<acheronuk> ummm
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well
<acheronuk> wxl: well, I did a dry run here with the tooling. basically did everything apart from push to git and upload. when you get off work, maybe Simon could take you through that on his container
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah c'est la vie.
<acheronuk> annoying. sorry
<acheronuk> santa_: pushing changes to KA. want to do yours first, then I pull those and do mine?
<santa_> acheronuk: well I should do mine first since I'm doing frameworks
<acheronuk> ok. tell me when you are all done
<santa_> I'm doing a dry-run of fw after merging kubbuntu_unstable, if everything goes fine I will do it for real
<santa_> 33/73
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #7 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #739: FIXED in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #724: FIXED in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/724/
<acheronuk> santa_: problems?
<santa_> acheronuk: nope. dry-run sucessful, I'm about to start the real run(TM)
<acheronuk> you doing all 3 dists? 
<santa_> acheronuk: no, my idea is staging for zesty and taking care of backports tomorrow or so
<santa_> once the thing is built for zesty
<acheronuk> good point
<santa_> the reason is that we might need to make some adjustments, so this way we won't have to backport each time we cahnge something
<santa_> * change
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, about to start the real thing, I already pushed the package metadata to KA so you should be able to do your thing in parallel
<acheronuk> right
<santa_> acheronuk: btw if you are going to merge the frameworks and qt dev maps into plasma, you should delete the overrides file
<santa_> acheronuk: i.e. dev-package-name-lists/plasma-zesty-overrides.json
<acheronuk> oh. didn't know that was a thing
<acheronuk> santa_: so 'dev-package-name-list -d zesty -r plasma -m qt frameworks' ?
<acheronuk> i.e. can the -m take both arguments?
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, I think that should get you the correct thing
<santa_> yes, I think so
<santa_> acheronuk: oh, one thing more
<santa_> I have a newer pkg-kde-tools
<santa_> with a couple of bugfixes from debian
<acheronuk> where?
<santa_> maybe I could upload it to the frameworks staging ppa so we will get the thing rebuilt against that?
<santa_> let me check what I have
<santa_> acheronuk: it's in our git repo for pkg-kde-tools, also I made a complete test rebuild of frameworks 5.27 plasma 5.8.3 and apps 16.04.3 against it
<santa_> acheronuk: so if you don't mind I'm going to upload this to frameworks staging, and once it's built we can upload frameworks and plasma
<santa_> we have time while we do the do-all gbp-nr
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> ok, uploaded
<santa_> hopefully it will be built before the do-all gbp-nr is completed
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=pkg-kde-tools&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> santa_: readme.ng doesn't mention do-all bump-build-dep-versions ?
<acheronuk> is something else doing that now?
<santa_> acheronuk: gbp-nr does that automatically (it uses the same code)
<acheronuk> santa_: cool. I was hoping it was something like that.
<santa_> the reason to have the option of running it separately is to repair things which went wrong
<santa_> for instance an incorrect maps update or so
<acheronuk> got it
<santa_> if fact we used it for that purpose with apps 16.04.3, d you remember?
<santa_> s/d /do /
<acheronuk> vaguely 
<santa_> we did :)
<santa_> there was a wrong buld dependency map, we corrected it and we rebuilt all the apps with the correct bumping
<santa_> ok, do-all gbp-nr ended sucessfully here, uploading to staging...
<acheronuk> ok. ready to upload here
<DarinMiller> finally home from work....
<santa_> pushing to git as we speak...
<santa_> acheronuk: done, now wrt fw 5.28 it's all waiting and running kubuntu-retry-builds
<DarinMiller> Excellent.  I try to take the afternoon off for the next one.   I wanted to see the full process...
<wxl> DarinMiller: i got screwed cuz we don't have outbound access here over 2203 :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #285: FAILURE in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/285/
<DarinMiller> Same issue at Micron (where I work).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #676: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-nm build #849: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-nm/849/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #206: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1002: FAILURE in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #543: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #868: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/868/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #897: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1027: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1027/
<wxl> DarinMiller: also, cool. what do you do for micron?
<DarinMiller> wxl: I can't even use konversation at work as the IRC ports are blocked.  But I can use webirc....
<wxl> DarinMiller: get yourself a cloud host and do ssh forwarding :) i assume you can go out on 22?
<DarinMiller> wxl: I wor in photo handling automation and number crunching projects.
<wxl> DarinMiller: oooo!
<DarinMiller> ^work
<DarinMiller> wxl: basically I am a photo engineer who loves computers and the automation of tedious tasks, aka: hacker
<wxl> niiice
<wxl> how does one apply engineering to photos exactly?
<acheronuk> santa_: forgot how slow my upload was! should have done it on linode
<DarinMiller> sounds like santa_ has some cool new scripts!
<wxl> git checkout cool-new-scripts
<wxl> nope
<santa_> nah, they are the same we used in the latests stagings, they just have some improvements and we fixed a few bugs on them
<DarinMiller> wxl: In semiconductor terms, photo the is one of several areas of process to create a semicon. chip.  We uses expensive cameras to print the small circuits.
<wxl> DarinMiller: oh wow, that's super cool!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #7: ABORTED in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/7/
<DarinMiller> wxl: I imagine bike manufacturing is also a blast!
<acheronuk> santa_: all uploaded
<wxl> sure is DarinMiller :)
<DarinMiller> OK. So I am lost.  I thought plasma 5.8.4 was just uploaded.... but I don't see it here... http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/
<DarinMiller> Maybe needs time to refresh?
<santa_> we didn't update the status pages yet
<DarinMiller> Oh, that's a manual update?
<santa_> nope, we just need to set that in a configuration file for the new versions
<DarinMiller> Are the corresponding .json files maintained by hand?  Those look a bit daunting... (http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.8.3_zesty.json)
<santa_> no, all of that is generated automatically with 'ppa-build-status' from Kubuntu Automation
<wxl> well, automatically, once you run the script manually XD
<DarinMiller> :)
<santa_> well. that script is being run by cron
<wxl> oh nevermind
<acheronuk> it just grabs part of it's config from out git
<santa_> so to update the status pages we just need to do this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=78a180a9fdeecf94f64d58bb5dd3696f1c627c08
<wxl> being the lowly packager here, i'll ask by what mechanism the upload actually happens
<santa_> a different thing is preparing the changes for a new upstream release, pushing them to git and uploading the built packages to the ppa's
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *YAWN*
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai guys :)
<DarinMiller> g'morning tsimonq2! :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Evening
<wxl> tsimonq2: what is the primary channel you go to for lxcontainer support?
<acheronuk> night
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: stgraber :P
<wxl> bah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What do you tell me, wxl?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> R
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> T
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> F
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> M
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> yeah when there is a manual with relevenat information
<wxl> otherwise, no!
<mparillo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Bah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Don't you use that awesome DDG thing? Besides, I have never needed help with it.
<wxl> if it was resolved that easily i wouldn't be asking
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Can't you find an IRC channel over DDG?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> #lxc? ##lxc?
<wxl> i find about a billion
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Try one dude!
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> next time, try this: "i don't know"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fine :P
<wxl> btw nevermind ddg when there's /msg alis list *lxc*
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> K
<wxl> do you know about alis?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: how did you generate the package name list (https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=52874430f4420bc119f38464c27dada4d91a0651)
<acheronuk> ran the script 'dev-package-name-list -d zesty -r plasma -m qt frameworks'
<wxl> DarinMiller: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README.ng#n54
 * wxl is stepping out musically
 * wxl is listening to Try My Robe by Goat ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/Goat/_/Try+My+Robe
<DarinMiller> acheronuk:  ahhh, I see, all the magic starts with:  kubuntu-automation/conf/versions.json
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: for Gwenview we have the new Importer now in KF5
<ahoneybun> but that will be the next release after 16.12
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: all we need to do is fix the 4th line in kubuntu-automation/conf/versions.json and bob's our uncle.
<DarinMiller> applications":"16.04.3"  -> applications":"16.12.1"   :)
<ahoneybun> maybe lol
<ahoneybun> that's a huge jump
<DarinMiller> But packages are not ready yet... http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/
<ahoneybun> I'm wondering if we can move to 16.08.3 for now then
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We don't
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We cant
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *can't
<acheronuk> not for PIM, anyway
<DarinMiller> PIM the monster.  Good theme for a horror movie?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: PIM dependency map http://weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/PIM.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's outdated tho. :P
<acheronuk> and that is an old version. it's more complicated now!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yep
<acheronuk> 'monster' is about right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/75/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Yep, that's why I called it the monster.  If I remember correctly, it just about killed Scarlet on the 16.04 release....
<wxl> omg look what's on this album!
 * wxl is listening to Ubuntu by Goat ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/Goat/_/Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What? Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What's it about? The OS or philosophy?
 * wxl facepalms
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> o'
<wxl> i'll give you one guess 
<acheronuk> night all
 * acheronuk goes ZZZZzzzzz....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Philosophy
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/ acheronuk
<wxl> OMG YOU GOT IT RIGHT
<wxl> I"M TOTALLY AMAZORD
<DarinMiller> nite acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/A409cFvV/file_1255.mp4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/37/
 * ahoneybun thinks his harddrive is going to fail soon
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ooooooooooooooooooooh
<ahoneybun> it's making some noise
<ahoneybun> has been for a few days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #298: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #291: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #292: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #299: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/333/
<ahoneybun> since when did our version of Akregator remove Ubuntu related news?
<ahoneybun> well Kubuntu mostlu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #164: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #169: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/169/
<tsimonq2> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=252512bcb881fe1727cfd9b9b381bdb6adfb5c0f
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, looks good to me
<santa_> tsimonq2: related to that, are you running kubuntu-retry-builds right now?
<santa_> are you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Was
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Now I sleep
<santa_> against plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Problem?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yep
<santa_> well, you are perfoming unintentionally a DoS
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh shoot :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Was
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Done now
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Really sorry
<santa_> no prob man :)
<santa_> look https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=zesty
<santa_> extra-cmake-modules isn't built yet
<santa_> it's waiting in the queue
<santa_> e-c-m is used by everything in frameworks and plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fair enough
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Please rerun kubuntu-retry-builds when that's done. :)
<santa_> therefore we have to wait a bit until everything gets in dep-wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> because if you run it continuosly you are going to hinder the e-c-m build like forever
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Night
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I see
<santa_> good night, sleep well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #252: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #253: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1028: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #286: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #869: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/869/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1003: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1003/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #898: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #207: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-nm build #850: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-nm/850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #170: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #544: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #677: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/219/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<mamarley> No wonder this is taking so long, half the builders are disabled: https://launchpad.net/builders
<yofel> the queues are practically empty though
<mamarley> The amd64 and i386 queues both have over 200 jobs in them.
<acheronuk> yep. LP is struggling on the amd64/i386 queue. was last night even before we staged or let KCI run again I think 
<yofel> well, we could increase the timeout to 6 or so
<yofel> 30min is not that much of a wait, even if it feels long today.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: is that you doing the retry script?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Yep...
<tsimonq2> :|
<acheronuk> please don't for now
<tsimonq2> santa_: Before the Launchpad team tells us that our accidental DoSing is bad, please put some sort of delay in that script.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Already done... :|
<acheronuk> some of the tier1 frameworks on things like arm64 etc, are held up as -dev packages they need also depend on -data packages that the backlogged amd64 builds haven't mage yet
<acheronuk> *made yet
<acheronuk> so until certain parts or most of that amd64 backlog builds it's missing tier 1 stuff, retying is a bit pointless
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh jeez
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry everyone, didn't realize Launchpad was THAT backed up...
<acheronuk> gonna be a long day waiting for that to clear I think
<acheronuk> hi blaze 
<blaze> hi acheronuk 
<mamarley> Until those builders get back on-line, it probably isn't going to clear at all.  The queue is longer this morning than it was last night.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #333: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/334/
<santa_> tsimonq2: well, you can't use that script happily, without thinking, pretending it doesn't schedule a few hundred re-builds
<santa_> you just can't abuse the script running it continuously like that
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/builders
<santa_> 171 available build machines, 49 disabled and 66 building of a total of 220 registered.
<santa_> there was a peak of 95 buildds disabled
<santa_> before you started to run the script abusively there was *4* disabled buildds
<santa_> and I bet the buildds disabled are disabled because they got too many failed builds
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :(
<santa_> the good news is that this unintentional DoS like usage can be reduced
<santa_> not introducing a delay, but doing something better
<santa_> I'm going start to work on that in ~ 1 hour
<santa_> but I need your cooperation
<santa_> tsimonq2, acheronuk: I need you to NOT run kubuntu-retry-builds until further notice. ok?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK fair enough
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I didn't mean to cause harm :(
<santa_> I know, they are various overlapping problems here, and you are not the only one XD
<santa_> we will figure it out, don't worry
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yay, builders being disabled are not my fault. :)
<santa_> are you sure?
<acheronuk> [16:59] <cjwatson> tsimonq2: not your fault
<acheronuk> [17:00] <cjwatson> tsimonq2: lcy01's openstack infrastructure has been having some difficulty and is down for the time being; the rest is certainly worse than usual, but I don't have time to look today, I can just re-enable and hope
<acheronuk> the retries can't have helped, but not root cause it seems
<santa_> well the lcy01 seemed to have problems before we started
<santa_> "the rest is certainly worse than usual, but I don't have time to look today"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Exactly so not my fauk5
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *fault
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I just made it a PITA for anyone else to build things...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :/
<santa_> that's not conclusive - my bet is that they are disabled automatically when they get so many build failures in a row
<santa_> anyway, we have to improve this, as I said do NOT run the retry builds
<santa_> there's one thing true and it's that the retry script is pretty dumb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #171: ABORTED in 3 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #31: ABORTED in 3 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/31/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK, please someone disable KCI's nightly until the other builders are back!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Let's only sparingly upload things
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Good deal santa_ and acheronuk?
<santa_> we can pause the KCI I guess
<shadeslayer> Launchpad doesn't disable builders if you spam it  too much
<shadeslayer> or if there are too many failiures
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> santa_: we can see about KCI later. if needed
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> See, proves it even more. Less blame for me! :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I really hope the release team doesn't do a mass archive test rebuild... :P
 * acheronuk kicks tsimonq2 for tempting fate
<mamarley> Hopefully they would see that the build system is already struggling and hold off.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #116: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #100: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/27/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #117: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #101: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/101/
<acheronuk> Architecture 	Builders 	Queue
<acheronuk> amd64 	59 	318 jobs (1 hour 10 minutes) 
 * acheronuk gives up
<mamarley> At this rate, by the time FW 5.28 gets built, 5.29 will be out!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well I don't know about THAT
 * mamarley slaps lcy01 around a bit with a large trout.
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like those builders are not coming back in a hurry, so I've set KCI not to trigger tonight. should not need to pause it as the timer is set to exclude tonight
<santa_> acheronuk: ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've done it @Sick_Rimmit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #45: ABORTED in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #28: ABORTED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/28/
<mamarley> Launchpad seems thoroughly hosed.  In addition to lcy01 being down, it now seems to be ignoring uploads both of source packages and of binary packages from the remaining PPA builders…
<valorie> yikes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #29: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/29/
<santa_> hi valorie
<valorie> hi santa
<santa_> well, I need a break. but I alredy did some progress on the kubuntu-retry-builds improvement
<valorie> cool, it sounds like the day was a bit frustrating
<valorie> good ole lunchpad
<santa_> a bit stressing, but not frustrating
<mamarley> Did somebody say lunch?
<wxl> santa_: did you add any rate limiting or additional error checking with the kubuntu-retry-builds script to keep this from happening?
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: when thins thing is done we will have a small change in the KA user interface: dev-package-names-list and package-name-list won't exist anymore; instead we will have a ka-update-metadata which will update any package metadata (including the dev and source package names list)
<santa_> wxl: what I'm going to do is just scheduling for rebuild only the releavant packages
<wxl> santa_: great idea
<santa_> for instance if we upload a new frameworks version everything will be waiting for extra-cmake-modules
<santa_> the way it's done now it schedules rebuldings of all the dep-wait packages
<santa_> this is pretty dumb because it triggers an unintentional DoS against the launchpad build farm
<santa_> so the idea is rebuilding only the packages which doesn't have anything else blocking them, and therefore are prone to build succesfully
<mamarley> Right now the build farm seems to be doing a pretty effective job of denying access to itself.
<santa_> anyway this problem shouldn't exist in the first place, because imho launchpad should put the dep-wait packages on hold
<santa_> like wannabuild from debian does
<santa_> I mean right now I can beat the launchpad buid farm @ building frameworks with a core i3 and 4 gb of ram
<santa_> go figure
<wxl> ko
<wxl> maybe it's too far for anyone to reach it
<wxl> you should let them borrow your cane
<acheronuk> oooh. lcy01 builders now say 'cleaning' instead of 'disabled'
 * acheronuk crosses fingers and toes
<valorie> that sounds good
<acheronuk> it has the potential for goodness.....
<acheronuk> and the potential to crash and burn....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/30/
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: ok I have just pushed now the kubuntu-retry-builds improvement to kubuntu-automation/master
<santa_> piece of cake XD
<santa_> let me know if you have any doubts about the stuff I have done
<santa_> oh, IMPORTANT (yes, in caps lock)
<wxl> don't ever use it and then go to sleep? :)
<valorie> lol
<santa_> even with the improvement please refrain to execute it against plasma right now because it's still waiting for frameworks
<santa_> but it's safe to use it against frameworks (apparently)
<wxl> we should document that general dependency
<wxl> i assume applications also needs frameworks, too?
<santa_> well, I'm not going to document it because this is just a temporary situation
<santa_> in a normal situation we won't have this problem
<wxl> seems reasonable
<santa_> and yes, apps also needs frameworks, but we are not dealing with applications right now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #320: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #321: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/321/
<valorie> bug  #1643715 
<ubottu> bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1643715 kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530523
<valorie> hmmm, really?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #725: ABORTED in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/725/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #322: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #740: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/1/
<acheronuk> thx for those changes santa_ 
<acheronuk> night all 
<santa_> good night :)
<valorie> niters acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #183: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #199: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #31: FAILURE in 2 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #199: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #38: FAILURE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #130: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #200: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #32: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #200: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #39: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #184: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #172: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #212: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #213: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #343: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #43: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #214: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #344: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #345: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #161: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/117/
 * tsimonq2 throws https://launchpadlibrarian.net/295530583/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-ppc64el.knewstuff_5.28.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz at santa_ wxl acheronuk 
 * tsimonq2 runs away
<tsimonq2> Same here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/295530643/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.knewstuff_5.28.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> Either way, off to school. o/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, I know
<santa_> I was digging into that
<acheronuk> reason is that knewstuff was split up a bit in what will be 5.29 in kubuntu_unstable. so that needs to be undone to be ok for 5.28
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #46: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #741: FIXED in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/741/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #22: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #764: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #742: UNSTABLE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #726: UNSTABLE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #247: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #765: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #34: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/3/
 * acheronuk shakes head at launchpad
<acheronuk> builders come back, but the publisher then goes awol.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Arghhh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Please go ping cjwatson on Launchpad
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I mean ##launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #37: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #187: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/187/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I may in a bit. gonna give it a little while to recover from the shock of the builders coming back 1st
<acheronuk> things may settle down
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<jimarvan> hey guys
<jimarvan> ahoneybun: interesting article you posted on Google+
<jimarvan> started reading more about snaps
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That's from OMG Ubuntu
<jimarvan> ye
<jimarvan> I want to snapcraft.io to check a bit more
<jimarvan> *went
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> The telegram snap is the one I use the most
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I should try out the kdenlive one more
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #91: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #188: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #10: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #18: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #30: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #23: FAILURE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/11/
<BluesKaj> ok done, purged the 4.9.01 kernel then had to remove and reinstall the nvidia-340 driver ..the new kernel borked the nvidia-340 driver plus sddm login
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/93/
<BluesKaj> on Zesty that is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/12/
<blaze> I thought zesty still has 4.8 and 4.10 will come somewhere in february-march
<BluesKaj> blaze, well, this morning's upgrade brought in the 4.9 kernel here
<BluesKaj> anyway bbaib 
<acheronuk> blaze: 4.9 is in proposed
<BluesKaj> odd because I don't have proposed installed
<acheronuk> 4.8 is in release for zesty
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, well, I saw what I saw , perhaps a check into the kernel ppas is in order
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I would say so, as the version number you gave is not even the one in proposed
<BluesKaj> 4.9.0.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #300: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #293: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #31: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #24: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #19: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/19/
<mamarley> BluesKaj: Sorry about that.  tseliot and I have both tried to patch 340 for 4.9 support, but neither of us has been able to get it working.
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: that looks to be a meta package version from proposed about a fortnight ago, so maybe you picked it up then, but hadn't booted it until now?
<BluesKaj> mamarley, no harm done , I was able to get it all back to previous settings
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I've been updating and upgrading everyday 
<acheronuk> well, that version has never been in zesty release according to the history, so gotta have come from proposed a while back or some other ppa
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, i just deleted all the .list and .save ppas from sources.list.d ..could on of those been responsible, but I don 't see how
<BluesKaj> on-one
<BluesKaj> they were disabled staging ppas afaik
<BluesKaj> mamarley,in  which ppa is the 4.9.0.1 kernel located?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: I don't know about any PPAs, but 4.9 is in zesty-proposed.
<BluesKaj> that's really strange because I don't have proposed 
<BluesKaj> what about backports ?
<mamarley> I wouldn't imagine zesty-backports has anything in it yet, since zesty is not released.
<BluesKaj> accidently?
<mamarley> Beats me, sorry.
<BluesKaj> just installed the 4.8 on 16.10 on the laptop
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #294: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #301: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #78: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/124/
 * acheronuk pokes kwin
<acheronuk> hurry up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #248: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/248/
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, mamarley I found this in the kernel.log https://paste.kde.org/p1xpgu3rx
<genii> Use a long stick to stay out of range, it likes to lash back
<BluesKaj> 'Morning genii
 * BluesKaj stays out of reach
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: ok. that is version that was in proposed from a about a fortnight ago, until a few days ago when it got superseded by 4.9.0-3.4
 * genii slides BluesKaj a fresh mug of strong coffee
<acheronuk> was built on Mon Nov 14 21:43:10
<acheronuk> it was copied from this ppa to proposed from here back then https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/125/
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, odd that it didn't show up to install until today...how does that happen?
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: so maybe you either (a) had proposed enabled for a short time then for say the zest plasma upgrade as it did need proposed for a while or (b) you somehow had that ppa enabled
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: odd indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/37/
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, the only ppas i recall installing were the staging ppas, but my memory isn't the best so what you say could be what happened, and I usually remoc=ve the ppas once they updated and upgraded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #26: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/26/
 * acheronuk ** shrugs **
<BluesKaj> oh well, all is back to normal 
 * BluesKaj suspects gremlins or ghost in the machine :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1031: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1031/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #249: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/249/
 * mamarley kicks LP.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #211: FAILURE in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1032: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #23: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #28: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #212: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1033: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #174: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #175: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/175/
<jimarvan> see ya tomorrow guys
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #176: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #24: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #13: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #40: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #33: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #14: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #135: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/40/
<santa_> tsimonq2: you fix for ark arrived here recently, now rar files work (as expected). good job
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #30: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/30/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: kicking around?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #39: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/19/
<ahoneybun> the fact that KMail does not work since Akonadi is having issues would be a block for moving backports-landing into backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/23/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> santa_: de nada :)
<clivejo> Rick, you here?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #36: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/36/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: kmail and akonadi seem to work in my upgraded 16.04 VM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/24/
 * clivejo shakes @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai clivejo :)
<clivejo> hi @tsimonq2
<clivejo> seen Rick about?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/185/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Nuh uh
<acheronuk> he posted on #kubuntu-podcast @ about 1pm. that's it today as far as I've seen
 * clivejo sings
<clivejo> Rick Rick Rick Rick Rick
<acheronuk> option 2 -> https://www.tsimonq2.net/kubuntusoundboard/
<clivejo> beautiful !!
<clivejo> brings a tear to my eye
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 😂
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #25: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #35: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #323: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/323/
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin has such a lovely singing voice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/40/
<ahoneybun> not on my 16.10 install with the backports-landing
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: seems ok on that as well. though I don't use it, so can only tell that it starts
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: it does not start for me
<ahoneybun> let me grab a screenshot
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/30/
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/837ng
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: output of 'akonadictl start' in konsole would help
<ahoneybun> mm mysql issue
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23559938/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: looks like? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1633855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu Zesty) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [High,Triaged]
<ahoneybun> it does
<ahoneybun> but zetst?
<ahoneybun> *zetsy?
<acheronuk> which is nothing to do with the backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hiya
<ahoneybun> yofel: any info on it?
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1633855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu Zesty) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [High,Triaged]
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: it's just showing the newest release it occurs on. which is zesty at the moment as well as yakkety, as the packages are the same at the moment
<ahoneybun> makes sense
<acheronuk> hi tsimonq2 
<ahoneybun> looks like "sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files" still fixes it
<acheronuk> yeah, it's annoying, but at least the workaround is simple and permanent
<zerotcm> ahoneybun: I can confirm it still works
<ahoneybun> thanks zerotcm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #32: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/31/
<acheronuk> FW 5.28 and plasma 5.8.4 upgraded ok and seem to run fine so far.......
<zerotcm> btw, when this is expected to land on yakkety backports?
<clivejo> LP finally built them?
<acheronuk> clivejo: finally!
<acheronuk> but not backports yet
<clivejo> with the updated -dev package names?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> so you're to blame for all the KCI redness of doom
<acheronuk> zerotcm: if theory needs to (a) get uploaded to zesty (b) be tested in backports landing for yakkety for a bit before it can go to backports
<zerotcm> acheronuk: I see... not for a while then
<acheronuk> if we can get an upload sponsor for zesty, it might not be too long. but I can't say for certain
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/32/
<acheronuk> clivejo: partly, and some strict dep bumping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/31/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We really really REALLY need a sponsor!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> For the mean time I think we can push -landing to backports
<acheronuk> at this rate it will be the new year before we get anything uploaded
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: devs and KC will have to decide on that
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Let's do it quick
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I have a nagging feeling that we need this done
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> In the meantime I've started working on MOTU
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Progress...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well since we don't have a uploader ATM backports could get some love
 * acheronuk that is scary
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl is really good at finding some
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> He knows a lot of people from being a release manager for the last 2.5 years.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Just get what needs to be uploaded in a tarball
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> IN FACT he had a person willing to upload for us at one point, but WE weren't ready!
<wxl> so are you ready for said uploader?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Are we ready for said uploader acheronuk santa_?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> We need to move!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It was not that we weren't ready, something was wrong with the packages
<wxl> ahoneybun: that makes us not ready XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well
<wxl> fyi my mum-in-law is in the hospital so i might be kind of in and out. text/telegram (not via the channels) works
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> wxl, tsimonq2: unfortunately the extra-cmake-modules autopkgtest is failing now, I will fix it tomorrow
<santa_> once that's done I would like to re-test the dist-upgrades
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ASAP please
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Please please please
<santa_> yes
 * wxl hands tsimonq2 a chill pill
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Let's get this out the damn door already!
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2 
<ubottu> tsimonq2: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<IrcsomeBot1> * tsimonq2 throws wxl's pill at the wall and says "NEVERRRRR"
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Bah. I could have said worse...
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you wish to argue or do you wish to behave? :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> You do need to chill out though
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I read that as 'leave'
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, You chill dude!
<wxl> >:(
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No I dont
<wxl> don't make me separate you two, children.
 * acheronuk munches popcorn
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: are you available tomorrow for backporting what we have in staging to yakkety and xenial?
<wxl> tsimonq2: and seriously, begging ain't going to make anything go faster. clearly people are doing everything they can. 
<acheronuk> santa_: I will be
<santa_> ok
<wxl> santa_: i have a route to my own ssh server from work, so i can get to whatever ports wherever you need me to go to watch. so i'll be there, too.
<santa_> ok
<santa_> that's nice
<santa_> ~ 22:00 UTC everyone?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/32/
<wxl> +1 here
<acheronuk> santa_: ok here, as long as it doesn't go on to 3am this time
<santa_> if it does I can continue
<wxl> we could push it up? b ut i'm guessing that depends on tsimonq2's schedule
<wxl> tsimonq2: you should put your schedule online :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #28: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/21/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yep santa_
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: OMG I totally should. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm totally free tomorrow night
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Just school
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> No work or haircut XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: when you done with school?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 3 PM my time
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I get home for 3:30
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (that's UTC-6)
<acheronuk> I can see see your timetable on telegram!
<wxl> you caaaan?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x1169) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7T9BunZL/file_1264.jpg
<wxl> ah so we'd HAVE to do 2200
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/29/
<wxl> oic
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that was still on offtopic/cafe
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I remember taking that picture!
<clivejo> weird start-finish times :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/22/
<clivejo> were do you get your lunch?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Usually McDonald's because I get my discount, clivejo. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/35/
<clivejo> I mean, there is no scheduled lunch in your time table?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I just went to the store with mom and got myself my lunch for the next two days. Deals!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> No, I get 6th hour
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's not the same for the whole school
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Some have 4th or 5th
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But I'm 6th
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Next semester I have 5th
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/26/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> eek, my main laptop is borked after a routine restart
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/21/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> wxl: Ping
<wxl> tsimonq2: sup
<wxl> btw tsimonq2 not sure you've seen gerrit at work, but it's pretty cool. this is a commit from one of the gci students https://gerrit.vesnicky.cesnet.cz/r/#/c/842/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> MOTU?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Meet me on BBB in 5 mins?
<ahoneybun> wxl: gerrit is quite cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Or #ubuntu-motu, pick one. :)
<ahoneybun> CM has been using it for years
<ahoneybun> ohhhh trojita
<wxl> CyanogenMod?
<ahoneybun> yep
<wxl> yeah that's trojita but there's multiple projects in there
<ahoneybun> really any big Custom ROM
<ahoneybun> CM, AOKP, Panaroid Android
<wxl> tsimonq2: let's do #ubuntu-motu
<ahoneybun> can anyone test sending me a encrypted email?
<ahoneybun> want to test KMail
<wxl> i can
<wxl> i gotta grab your key tho
<ahoneybun> well the public is up
<wxl> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=ahoneybun&fingerprint=on
<wxl> ?
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> weird
<ahoneybun> I don't see the @ubuntu.com one
<wxl> DE042F97 ain't there
<ahoneybun> how do I take those down
<wxl> found it
<ahoneybun> did you look on my LP to get that?
<wxl> there's no "honeybun" in there
<wxl> no i searched keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=aaronhoneycutt&fingerprint=on
<ahoneybun> I need to remove some of those
<ahoneybun> wait I made one for @protonmail.com ???
<ahoneybun> 2 of them...
<ahoneybun> mhall119: how can I take some of my keys off keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<ahoneybun> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=aaronhoneycutt&fingerprint=on
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok ready wxl?
<wxl> y
<wxl> i think my key's in that email ahoneybun 
<wxl> it's my work one which i'm not sure if i have up anywhere
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, what was that running?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> 16.10
<wxl> ooh https://pgp.key-server.io has a tor hidden service
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> but with packages from the test PPAs and a couple from KCI/unstable
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'm just upgrading to zesty atm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> if that doesn't work, I've got a problem
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> 66%
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, ummm... have to be v careful mixing those. and KCI is asking for breakages
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> and I got one
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> due to busted kde-runtime I think
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-01
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, kde-runtime can be downgraded to the archive version. the kci version needs killing
<ahoneybun> wxl: doody lol
<wxl> yay ahoneybun :) so my key was included?
<ahoneybun> I wonder if KMail decrypted it since it has your key in it
<wxl> vtw valorie i found that i couldn't open the epub version of the frameworks cookbook. i checked with an epub validator and it fails royally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #766: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/766/
<clivejo> acheronuk: gonna disable kde-runtime and remove from unstable PA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #743: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #727: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/727/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Valoriez, sudo apt-get install kde-runtime=4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 kde-runtime-data=4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 plasma-scriptengine-javascript=4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> WAIT
<tsimonq2> Wrong
<tsimonq2> s/apt-get/apt/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, sudo apt-mark hold kde-runtime  kde-runtime-data plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I don't give a **** to be honest
<clivejo> insert 4 letter word
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #57: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/135/
<wxl> ahoneybun: haven't trouble opening your message. it says it needs key 5869FA9D67FEE7C6 but the one you have is 04acecc3de042f97
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #133: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #96: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #179: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #36: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #38: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/39/
 * clivejo cries
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> that first command, @acheronuk yielded that I already had the newest
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> so I did the second
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> not sure this will help, but I'll see — the upgrade was successful but had same error message about D-bus
<wxl> ahoneybun: it's a sub key of the other key. maybe that's why. weird.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> restart: same error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #102: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/102/
<acheronuk> valorie: you need to make sure you have the 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 versions, NOT the newest
<clivejo> you can use muon to pin the version
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I ran this: sudo apt install kde-runtime=4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 kde-runtime-data=4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2 plasma-scriptengine-javascript=4:16.04.3-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> the command I gave was to downgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> clivejo, after login, plasma never starts
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I get only "can't reach D-bus, can you start qdbus?
<clivejo> kde-runtime is apps, should affect plasma
<clivejo> shouldnt
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I didn't even upgrade to KCI/unstable on that computer
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> just this one, which *does* work
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> YY
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> it's my XX box that's borkened
<clivejo> oh this is a different computer?
<clivejo> Im confused
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'm using Telegram on my travel laptop
<wxl> valorie: you mean the one that doesn't weigh 10,000 pounds?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> my main laptop is the one that will not start plasma
<clivejo> oh ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I'm typing on the lil one
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> the ten-ton one is bork city
<clivejo> what were you doing when it stopped working?
<wxl> where does plasma and the like log to?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #174: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/174/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> I did a small upgrade, noticed it wanted to restart, and did so
<clivejo> sounds like sddm isnt starting?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> came back to the error message
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> no, I login to sddm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> then the error
<clivejo> any PPA's enabled?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> just a blank screen
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> probably backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> but there were no KDE updates that I notice
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> just like firefox and imagemagick
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> this is offtopic here, sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> moving to #kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #90: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/7/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Valoriez> blergh, no help there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #97: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #39: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #134: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #39: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #37: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #38: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #40: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #37: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #136: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #180: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #190: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/190/
<ahoneybun> wow a lot of red 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #173: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #191: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/191/
<ahoneybun> oh that -dev move
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #196: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #172: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/172/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: and a lot due to the build deps being bumped by frameworks and plasma staging. a lot of things will look a failure, but really depwait and then build later in the background once other stuff is done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/334/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> K
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> L
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/38/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> M
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> N
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Z
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ** saves a lot of time **
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #197: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/197/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> AA
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ZZzz..
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> night
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> santa_: Ping
<santa_> tsimonq2: pong
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #157: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #165: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #154: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #162: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #168: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/168/
<tsimonq2> santa_: What dist-upgrades do you want to test? :)
<tsimonq2> I can help
<santa_> what he have in staging for zesty
<tsimonq2> So a fresh Kubuntu install then upgrade to staging?
<tsimonq2> What PPAs and in what order?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Frameworks then Plasma?
<santa_> both
<tsimonq2> k
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #155: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #149: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/149/
<valorie> before heading off to my son's house to fix this puter, re-added kci/unstable and ppa-purged
<valorie> all back to normal
<valorie> but :( for missing my new plasma
<tsimonq2> santa_: dist-upgrade works fine
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/150/
<valorie> so now this computer is zesty, for all the difference that makes
<valorie> safe to test those staging PPAs?
<tsimonq2> OMG yes please
<tsimonq2> valorie: ^^^^^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/163/
<valorie> can you tell me the exact name of the PPAs, tsimonq2?
<valorie> sudo apt-add-repository ________________________________
<tsimonq2> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<valorie> thank you
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/164/
<valorie> !info virt-manager
<ubottu> virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu3 (yakkety), package size 891 kB, installed size 7285 kB
<valorie> I should totally install that instead of hosing my main system
<valorie> but gosh I want the latest plasma!
<tsimonq2> valorie: Naw hose it XDDDD
<wxl> well you could test in that
<wxl> you could also use virtualbox if you want the more easy route
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> eeeeew
 * wxl has been using virtualbox for a long time and is just used to it, but does like the fact that kvm lives in the kenerl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #181: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/181/
<valorie> I have a vb, but it would be good to have more than one for testing purposes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #178: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/178/
<valorie> ok, restarting just to see......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #201: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #179: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #132: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_poxml build #28: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_poxml/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/124/
<valorie> the landing PPAs are awesomesauce
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #155: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #202: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/154/
<valorie> wxl: sorry to hear about your mother-in-law
<valorie> about the frameworks cookbook ebook error - please file a bug
<tsimonq2> Oh shoot I must have completely looked over that...
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sorry to hear about that :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #123: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #117: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #125: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #102: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #56: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #32: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #31: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #22: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #118: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #32: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #30: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #123: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #32: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #103: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #126: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #181: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #175: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #178: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #44: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #124: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #140: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #169: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #31: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #182: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #33: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #335: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #47: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #156: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #336: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #34: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #125: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #51: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #43: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/43/
<ahoneybun> I had my first installer crash in 16.04.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #59: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/59/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What's wrong?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #60: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/22/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No clue worked this time
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk just did a clean 16.04.1
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Added the -landing and rebooted with no issues
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> 30 secs to go!!! http://adventofcode.com/2016
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #69: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/37/
<valorie> tsimonq2: I thought you were interested in being a mentor for GCi?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not now. Talk later. Advent of COde.
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> deep in code :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #70: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/70/
<valorie> oh son-of-a-gun
<valorie> why do we have peruse packaged, at least in the KCI/unstable, but not in landing?
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> I want peruse!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #37: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #41: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #21: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #33: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #32: FIXED in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #41: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #250: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #33: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #204: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #337: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/337/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #33: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #37: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #31: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #30: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #34: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #31: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #23: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #30: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #31: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #31: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #34: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #30: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #23: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #23: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/23/
<acheronuk> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey acheronuk, how are you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #32: FIXED in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/32/
<acheronuk> lordievader: not enough caffeine yet, but otherwise good :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #32: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/32/
<lordievader> acheronuk: Hahaha
 * lordievader slides acheronuk a cup of coffee
<acheronuk> TY
<acheronuk> genii must be asleep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #27: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #15: FIXED in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #36: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #45: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #46: ABORTED in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #20: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #346: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #47: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #215: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #35: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #21: ABORTED in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #33: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #27: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #34: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #20: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #31: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #34: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #29: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #30: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #24: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #35: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #34: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #10: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/10/
<mparillo> Did I read that something shiny, new, and fragile is in ZZ -staging or -landing?
<acheronuk> mparillo: FW 5.28 & plasma 5.8.4 in staging ppas :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #23: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #336: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/336/
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<mparillo> 242 packages
<mparillo> to upgrade, 9 to upgrade, 3 to remove.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #34: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #107: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/107/
<acheronuk> mparillo: what 3 to remove?
<mparillo> acheronuk: When I scroll to the top of my konsole I no longer see that. Is there a buffer limit?
<mparillo> Ahh, but looking through the output, I can see where it removed qcalculate and its data. I will pastebin the entire output available and maybe I can search that for the third.
<acheronuk> mparillo: in menu 'Settings > Edit Current Profile', there is a 'Scrolling' tab with scrollback options
<mparillo> pam-kwallet-init is the third. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23562573/
<mparillo> Then two obsolete conffiles at the end that are not really packages.
<acheronuk> do you have proposed enabled in zesty?
<acheronuk> pam-kwallet-init is expected and should be removed
<mparillo> I never intentionally enabled proposed
<acheronuk> mparillo: oh. was it libqalculate5 that got removed or libqalculate6?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #23: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #246: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #27: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #34: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/22/
<mparillo> Removing libqalculate5v5:amd64 (0.9.7-9.1ubuntu1) ...
<mparillo> Removing libqalculate5-data (0.9.7-9.1ubuntu1) ...
<acheronuk> mparillo: :) that is expected to happen as well. should be replaced with libqalculate6
<mparillo> Excellent. So I am ready to re-boot and should report back in half an hour or so.
 * acheronuk crosses fingers and toes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #43: ABORTED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #28: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/28/
<mamarley> Oh, testing FW5.28 and Plasma 5.8.4?  I installed that yesterday.  No problems so far. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #49: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/49/
<mparillo> acheronuk: Success: http://imgur.com/a/k04DQ
<acheronuk> :)
<mparillo> Two improvements over backports to 16.04. First, the kicker Leave  > Shutdown worked, so I did not have to sudo poweroff
<mparillo> Second, the meta key brings up the kicker (same), but also drops it back down (this did not work in 16.04 with backports).
<mparillo> Third improvement: Discover settings seems to load my sources list almost immediately. It was so slow on 14.04 with the backports, I was thinking it would never load.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #36: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #19: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #34: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #42: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #41: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #70: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #45: FIXED in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/45/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> 27 Zesty Fix and only one actually broken!
 * clivejo kicks kalzium
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #107: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #40: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #254: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #59: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #45: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #67: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #42: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #44: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #41: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/41/
<acheronuk> santa_: any luck yet fixing the failing autotests for frameworks?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #134: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #137: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #125: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #156: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #114: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #183: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #180: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #181: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #125: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #164: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #166: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #192: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #144: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #122: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #164: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #115: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #167: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #127: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #172: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #201: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #189: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #201: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #174: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #173: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #187: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #159: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/159/
<tsimonq2> Commitmas! https://github.com/commitmas/return-of-commitmas
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #192: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #170: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #156: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #151: FIXED in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #165: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #165: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #118: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #205: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #179: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #104: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #156: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #94: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #200: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/200/
<santa_> acheronuk: I didn't work on that yet, but I will fix that today. right now I'm focused on getting things ready for tonight's backports
<acheronuk> acheronuk: yeah, I saw the changes. np
<acheronuk> santa_: ^^
<wxl> here's today's stupid question of the day. where is repo specified in the control file? like e.g. universe? is it optional if it's in the standard ubuntu repo?
<wxl> s/standard/main/
<zerotcm> yay, backport night!
<acheronuk> wxl: AFAIK the archive admins set centrally what component things go into somewhere?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #186: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #183: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #174: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #198: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #124: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #104: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #119: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #167: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #128: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/128/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_: Are we ready to upload to Zesty?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: why? you have an uploader?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Why not? Are we waiting on an uploader?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #171: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #142: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #125: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #111: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #176: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #177: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #177: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/158/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> How else would you upload?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, That shouldn't be the blocker. We can find uploaders.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #180: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #138: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #48: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/66/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well then find them. Since you have been freaking about it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *freaking out
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Grammar is important if we want an uploader. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> And yeah I can find one, if we have something to upload...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not about comments here
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Commits sure, mostly you though
<wxl> dude tsimonq2 just go to motu and find one
<wxl> also can i interrupt by saying that `pstree -p PID` rules
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Well wxl we don't have anything to upload yet, do we?
<wxl> tsimonq2: it doesn't matter. we need to find someone that will be ready sometime today, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I guess
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Personally I'd prefer you stop Nick picking everything I say.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I don't know, I was asking, wxl. :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, *nitpicking
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> ahoneybun_: he has an annoying tendency at being dramatically pedantic about trifle things. it is indeed a serious impediment to getting along with him
<wxl> ^^^ AHEM tsimonq2 
 * acheronuk likes trifle
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think we need a stronger word then annoying
<wxl> acheronuk: you mean truffle, i think :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, *than
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @wxl, trifle http://i.imgur.com/hoCj5a1.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, "then" is a time, "than" is a comparison
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Stop
<wxl> tsimonq2: sthut up and read your telegram.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Go read up: http://www.elearnenglishlanguage.com/blog/english-mistakes/than-vs-then/ :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: SHUT UP.
<wxl> this is your last chance.
<wxl> not today, but ever.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So you want me to leave just because I correct some grammar?
<wxl> yes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :/
<wxl> when you are clearly annoying people
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's stupid imho...
<wxl> you read the IRC Guidelines and use it to justify your behavior
<wxl> good luck
<IrcsomeBot1> tsimonq2 was removed by: tsimonq2
<valorie> wow, GREEN, I love it
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun can't see it over telegram
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #767: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/767/
<acheronuk> valorie: you talked that one up ^^ lol
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2, wxl: 7 minutes for 22:00 UTC, are you up for the backports?
<valorie> I talked up print-manager?
<wxl> santa_: i can help, but tsimonq2 left
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #768: STILL FAILING in 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/768/
<clivejo> WTH - fatal: reference is not a tree: 8a4a867a60fc59b13bb32500a00f84097fd1d631
<acheronuk> valorie: you said you love the GREEN, and immediately a red appears. just faintly amusing timing
<valorie> oh, right
<valorie> well, of course there are a few red! or life would be boring, right?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #70: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #769: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/769/
<santa_> ok, backports time
<santa_> acheronuk: can we get into your container?
<acheronuk> santa_: in a few mins
<santa_> ok
<wxl> any way i can help guys?
<acheronuk> wxl: can you shh now?
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah, i can be quiet.
<wxl> acheronuk: seriously though yes :)
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> santa_ and wxl should have your keys enabled now
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm in
<wxl> ugh hold on
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'll a sec. having another conversation
<wxl> uh
<wxl> what's the server again?
<acheronuk> dev.kubuntu.co.uk port 2203
<wxl> ubuntu@?
<acheronuk> yep
<wxl> um
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> ok can reach the server and port
<wxl> oh hahahha
<wxl> forgot about my funky IdentitiesOnly config
<acheronuk> ok. lets go :)
<acheronuk> clone FW repos 4.1 on the readme.ng
<clivejo> why is there a HEAD branch - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/print-manager
<santa_> wxl: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README.ng
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> santa_: i know. already looking at it. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> santa_: i'm usually a pretty quick study :)
<acheronuk> 'checkout the corresponding _backports branch'
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> yep -r frameworks as the referenced 3.2 states
<santa_> clivejo: that's weird, probably  a bug in either the KCI tooling or the KA tooling
<santa_> but I bet for the KCI
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> now we need to do-all git checkout as our workspace doesn't seem to have any branches, right?
<santa_> wxl: it has kubuntu_zesty_archive because that's the default configured branch
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> k
<santa_> you can override that with "-b <branch>" in git-clone-all
<acheronuk> seemed to checkout all YY_backports ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> right
<santa_> acheronuk: remember to configure the upload dir if you want a single one
<santa_> and passing "-- -us -uc" if you want to skip signing
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ew nano?! what's wrong with you people! XD
<acheronuk> wxl: that sounds frighteningly like someone else!
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> acheronuk: thus the smiley at the end. nano's ok. it's how i started. i once did a css exercise to make a website appear like a nano window. but i really, really, really love vim.
<acheronuk> ok :)
<ahoneybun_> I <3 nano
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> you don't have to check out rik?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> oh i guess you can assume you're already in yakkety
<acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> yes i can see in the output of the do-all that the switch happened
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> nevermind
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> santa_: seems like line 169 is irrelevant since do-all already does the switch, no? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README.ng#n169
<acheronuk> santa_: ka-update-metadata -d xenial -r frameworks
<acheronuk> that does the other 2 packagenamelist script updates?
<acheronuk> yakkety
<santa_> wxl23: we can remove that later, indeed
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> yes XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i was going to correct you but saw you were already fixing it
<santa_> acheronuk: just type enter and you will get the answer to your question XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> hahahahah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> just pausing KCI while I remember!
<IrcsomeBot1> * wxl23 hands acheronuk a fresh trout, just in case he needed one
<santa_> you will get the answer in the stdout I meant
<santa_> there you have it
<acheronuk> I see it!
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> that should be a notice
<acheronuk> cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> step 0. pause kci, darnit!!!
<santa_> this wasn't mentioned in the README yet but remember to push those metadata changes to KA once we are done
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i guess you could edit ka-update-metadata to do that?
<santa_> I will add that in the README later, once I move all of that to a single directory (there's a trello card about it)
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> what does "gbp" stand for?
<acheronuk> git-buildpackage
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ah k
<santa_> gbp-whatever is an alias for git-buildpackage-whatever
<IrcsomeBot1> * wxl23 nods
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> why don't we want to sign?
<acheronuk> my key is not on that linode
<santa_> yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ah k
<acheronuk> I will bulk remote debsign them over shh in a bit
<santa_> so if you skip that you will have do-all reporting the command failed in all directories hiding possible problems
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> right
<santa_> acheronuk: it failed, see the stdout messages
<acheronuk> yes, I see
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> "first of all pause the kci clicking build now"
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i assume that was the "pause" you were talking about earlier?
<santa_> acheronuk: gbp-ppa -d yakkety -- -us -uc
<acheronuk> whoops
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> you didn't -d?
<acheronuk> nope
<santa_> btw that safety failing is pretty new
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> oops XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> good job, santa_
<santa_> I did it today, because I suspected something like this could happen
<santa_> there is still a long road to improve safety in KA
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> slowly but surely
<acheronuk> glad to have smoketested a safety measure :)
<santa_> right now running KA is like racing in a 50's car wihout airbags and stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> XD
<acheronuk> santa_: will do-all uploadsource find the altered upload area>
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> and will it need a -u ?
<santa_> if you push your changes to git first it won't
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> we still need to git-push-all right?
<acheronuk> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> * wxl23 wins
<santa_> the -u is to skip the uncommited changes safety check
<acheronuk> I was thinking of what I usually have to do with dput
<acheronuk> i.e. -u on dput as my key is not there
<santa_> ah, ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> sorry guys, had to shrink the window a tad
<santa_> it's a bit confusing but the maning of -u n uploadsource and dput/dupload is different
<santa_> acheronuk: see conf/uploadsource.json
<santa_> $ cat conf/uploadsource.json 
<santa_> {
<santa_>         "upload_command":"dput -u %s %s",
<santa_>         "kubuntu_guess_target":true,
<santa_>         "kubuntu_safety_checks":true
<santa_> }
<acheronuk> aha :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> got this is taking forever :)
<acheronuk> oxygen-icons is stupidly big. 230MB source package
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> are we making use out of all of our processors? XD
<acheronuk> it may be 8 core, but it;s not the quickest
<santa_> do-all doesn't execute the programs in parallel if that's the question
<acheronuk> my 4 core i5 compiles source slightly quicker
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> no that's not what i meant santa
 * ahoneybun_ has a i7 8 core laptop
<santa_> ok
 * acheronuk steals Aaron's cpu
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> brb i'm peckish
<ahoneybun_> it's a 4th gen though
<ahoneybun_> acheronuk: btw I have an Intel NUC with Xenial on it
<ahoneybun_> added the backports-landing and upgraded with no issues
<acheronuk> nice
<ahoneybun_> real hardware test +!
<ahoneybun_> +1
<acheronuk> ok. all sources built. I didn't see any issue there?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> The command was executed sucessfully in all the directories.
 * acheronuk remote signs
<acheronuk> all signed
<acheronuk> santa_ so all done. just upload now, unless I missed something
<santa_> acheronuk: everything looks good to me, go ahead
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> back from peckishness in case that wasn't clear :)
<acheronuk> whoosh.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> is that normal? i assume so
<acheronuk> yes, the upload dir was in the same folder
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ah k
<santa_> indeed
<acheronuk> so repeat all for xenial?
<santa_> yep
<santa_> enter the kwayland dir to see what's wrong
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> what are we running again? sorry i'm doing sql queries over here and switching windows like a fiend XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> nevvermind
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i get it now
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i GIT it hahahahahahah!!!!! !!!!
<acheronuk> ok. sorted
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> cd -
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> oh you messed it up now
<acheronuk> forgot the -- -us -uc
<acheronuk> and wait.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #71: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #770: STILL FAILING in 7.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #771: STILL FAILING in 9.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/771/
<santa_> done
<santa_> acheronuk: shouldn't be the KCI paused?
<acheronuk> it is. that was me manually triggering that merge
<santa_> ah, ok
<acheronuk> something is weird there
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ?
<santa_> ¿
<santa_> sorry
<santa_> ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ⸮
<valorie> heh
<santa_> acheronuk: what's weird?
<IrcsomeBot1> * wxl23 always wins when it comes to unicode
<acheronuk> what kci is trying to check out
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> oh
<acheronuk> signing
<acheronuk> uploading
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> what did you change there?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> oh release
<acheronuk> the config to make the QA status pages
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> well i got that much but i didn't see what you actually ended up changing
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> should include a note in README that's in KA
<acheronuk> on the first switched it to fw 5.28. on the 2nd set it to yakkety
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ok makes sense
<acheronuk> santa_: I assume repeat much the same for plasma?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> yay
<santa_> I will pick those with simon
<santa_> whenever he is around
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> if he comes back
<acheronuk> pick?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> he kinda rage quit
<santa_> why?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i think, really, because he was tired
<santa_> quitting ok, but with 'rage'...
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> he went to sleep before we even got started
<santa_> ok, no prob
<santa_> acheronuk: I will take care of plasma here on my server then
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-02
<acheronuk> santa_: fine by me :)
<santa_> acheronuk: just one thing before you go to sleep, are you able to execute the retry script there?
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> can you do that so walter can see it in action?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> or maybe you should just turn it on and go to sleep XD
<acheronuk> oh, I'll try on lindode. if it will let me
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> I usually rune from my machine here, as it remembers the keyring
<acheronuk> *run
<acheronuk> let me try on linode
<santa_> btw we should just record a video and put it on youtube
<acheronuk> ?? why
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #772: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #744: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/744/
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> i agree
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #728: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/728/
<santa_> so people like walter can see the KA in action before getting them into the loop
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> exactly
<valorie> I agree as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> unless you want to do everything yourself from here on out rik XD
<acheronuk> no no no no......
<valorie> even if I can't take it all in on the first watch, I can always ask questions then watch again
<santa_> well, it's not bad to see the real action™ either
<acheronuk> the more the better :)
<valorie> right, but I wouldn't have had any context if I had tried today
<valorie> also I didn't have time
<acheronuk> too few people being able to do vital stuff is how we got behind
<valorie> anyway, not crucial, but a youtube would be helpful
<valorie> for some of us, anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> ok so i can get off your thing now, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> oh nice thanks :)
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> i have my screen back
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, se we are done today aren't we?
<acheronuk> santa_: breeze-gtk for xenial will need a tweak so it builds ok with old GTK on that
<santa_> but you did that already, I doubt the merge would override that
<acheronuk> ah. no. maybe it wont
 * acheronuk is tired
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I guess we are done
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I will do plasma here. thnk you for your work and sleep well
<acheronuk> santa_: what is the status of zesty frameworks? still need some fixes?
<santa_> acheronuk: oh I already did the e-c-m autotests fix, I will take care of plasma workspace once I'm done with the backports and thus we won't have test regressions
<acheronuk> so in theory frameworks may be ok to upload to zesty if someone is willing?
<santa_> yes, but I need to ask the release team for mercy on a couple of failing autotests
<santa_> or just disable them temporarily
<santa_> so if we have an sponsor just give me a ping
<acheronuk> ok. :)
<wxl> so you need a sponsor?
<santa_> we have been needing it for a long time
<wxl> do we have something ready yet?
<acheronuk> I have a **maybe**
<santa_> frameworks 5.28
<wxl> frameworks is ready?
<santa_> yes, and plasma 5.8.4 once I deal with the autopkgtest failure
<wxl> when do you expect to be done by?
<acheronuk> wxl: would not have backported if it wasn't pretty much ready
<wxl> okok
<wxl> let me dig something up\
<acheronuk> wxl: you have someone definite in mind?
<wxl> possibly
<acheronuk> ok. we have a maybe and a possibly :P
 * acheronuk goes in hunt of a 'perhaps'
<acheronuk> night all :)
<santa_> good night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #773: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/773/
<ahoneybun_> so now only 1 red and that kalzium
<valorie> very nice!
<valorie> kci got turned back on?
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #8: ABORTED in 9 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/8/
<IrcsomeBot1> <marcinsagol> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/120/
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/36/
<clivejo> === KCI NG Setup ===
<yofel> well, part of it
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> lets go with the same ubuntu account as we did on river, that way we don't have to maintain the ssh slave config multiple times
<yofel> later at least
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Hey yofel and clivejo
<yofel> first of let me turn off password auth
<clivejo> So I added http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian-stable binary and installed jenkins from there
<clivejo> tried to intsall the plugins we have on KCI
<clivejo> and copied the config file
<clivejo> so login is via LP OpenID
<clivejo> can you give the commands of how you do that?  turn off password auth
<yofel> note that you installed 2.19.4, while river runs 1.656. Do we need to check something there?
<yofel> also, we need to move the runtime data to the new system later on. Not sure if we can just copy over the jobs folder..
<clivejo> should we try and rebase with pangea tooling from Blue Systems?
<yofel> well, I have no intention of throwing the old history away, and no, that would be a several days job for someone that knows ruby I think
<yofel> except maybe cherry picking the job templates they updated
<yofel> needs merging with our changes though
<yofel> disabling passwords is "PasswordAuthentication no" in sshd_config
<yofel> PermitRootLogin needs to be no as well...
<yofel> although, not necessarily
<yofel> actually scratch that. If we make a user with passwordless sudo permissions we might as well just use root
<clivejo> Im not sure what version we need, but I was under the impression that river was under a "its working, don't touch it" policy
<yofel> it was
<clivejo> 2.19.4 LTS seems to be the latest stable
<yofel> if we do this we might as well use the new one
<yofel> I'm just plain clueless about the backwards compatibility
<clivejo> kinda figured if it could be got working with newest stable it would be better
<yofel> right, esp. as we can afford a couple days to get this running now
<clivejo> Ive installed the plugins we had on river
<clivejo> and it seems to be accepting LP logins
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.dh.bytemark.co.uk:8080/
<yofel> lol is that thing fast right now XD
<clivejo> it should be!
<clivejo> its a lot closer now :P
<clivejo> do we need 3 tooling folders?
<yofel> disk space is a bit too low to use it as a builder IMO, but we stopped doing that a while ago so it won't matter much. The other resources on the server are sweet though
<yofel> "yes"
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit :)
<yofel> tooling has the keys, and the other ones were originally created by mgmt_tooling IIRC
<yofel> we need to move all the keys anyway
<clivejo> just a direct copy?
<clivejo> what should we call this box?
<yofel> pond? XD
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> I'm re-watching too much Dr. Who lately ^^
<clivejo> phoenix ?
<clivejo> Boaty McBoatface
<yofel> well, not that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well river is from DW
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Lol
<yofel> that was my point :P
<clivejo> river is the current KCI master name
<clivejo> +1 pond
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Why not lol might as well have a theme
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> +1 for davidson
<clivejo> need something to distinguish them
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> What about max
<clivejo> I might get confused with my pup
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Eccleston
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That one
<clivejo> I want something short if I have to type it!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Issac
<yofel> it took me 4 attempts to write that correctly, disqualified :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Isaac
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Newton
<yofel> I could live with that
<clivejo> yofel: is there a reason why its on port 8080?
<yofel> none that I can see, dunno where that's set
<yofel> although, river's proxied, so they probably wired that up in the proxy there
<yofel> have to get back to work for now, you can try rsync-ing the pgp, ssh keys and the tooling in the meantime
<clivejo> But these ports are considered privileged on Unix/Linux systems, and the process using them must be owned by root. Running Jenkins as root is not recommended 
<yofel> and I'll take arcona offline so I can clone a test slave for the new box
<yofel> ah, might as well install nginx then and proxy 80 to 8080
<clivejo> not a big deal at the moment
<yofel> or just bind the ports in iptables
<yofel> yeah, later
<yofel> sweet, the new box has ipv6
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<yossarianuk> hi - is there a ppa to download multimarkdown for (k)ubuntu ?
<yossarianuk>  I've found this -> https://github.com/fletcher/peg-multimarkdown/wiki/How-do-I-install-MultiMarkdown%3F
<yossarianuk>  to compile from git (instructions are out of date slightly)
<yossarianuk> but anyone know of a repo ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> #kubuntu please
<acheronuk> https://apachelog.wordpress.com/2016/12/02/snapping-kde-applications/
<jimarvan> hi guys
<jimarvan> hey clivejo :)
<clivejo> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Nice write up
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> You guys moving kci?
<clivejo> not yet
<clivejo> but learning how to set it up
<jimarvan> see ya peeps
<jimarvan> have a nice evening everyone! :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> Cool. Is that for the sake of learning or because something is wrong with the old one?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> both
<IrcsomeBot1> <wxl23> What's wrong with the old one?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> It is half a world away. Literally. So very slow due to that and it just being so anyway. FS is distinctly dodgy. We don't have 100% control over it. For starters.......
<yofel> and it likes to die once per month on average
<yofel> I'll finish up the test slave for it once I get home. I cloned arcona, but the image isn't booting for some reason
<yofel> bbl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #12: ABORTED in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/12/
<wxl> cool well then good job guys :)
<wxl> let me know if i can be of any further help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #38: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #122: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #50: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #122: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #14: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #220: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/220/
<IrcsomeBot1> tsimonq2 was added by: wxl23
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ohai :)
<wxl> welcome back, friend
<ahoneybun_> wxl: westworld is on HBO
<wxl> ahoneybun_: oooh watch it!
<ahoneybun_> don't have HBO lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> OK, read backlog
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm really sorry guys, especially Aaron. I had a rough night and got like 12 hours of sleep.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (got the 12 hours last night, 5 the night before)
<clivejo> poor sleepy Simon
<wxl> told you sleep was important, tsimonq2 XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You were right (like you are most of the time), wxl
<wxl> i'm have my moments
<wxl> ^^^ except for that one
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So TIL simonize is an actual word XDDDD
<wxl> heheheh
<ahoneybun> there we go
<wxl> you betta simonize yoself before you wreck yoself
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl23: Word of the Day - simonize: to shine or polish to a high sheen, especially with wax. http://www.dictionary.com/wordoftheday/2016/12/01 at Dictionary.com
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> ahoneybun: that was intentionally ironic, btw
<ahoneybun> yea
<wxl> yay
 * wxl is listening to Commit A Crime by The Rolling Stones ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/The+Rolling+Stones/_/Commit+A+Crime
<wxl> new album's out
<wxl> all blues
<wxl> (otherwise i might not care)
<mparillo> I installed ZZ from the ISO when it first was posted. I noticed I do not have Okluar installed. apt-cache policy okular seems to indicate it was available. Is it deprecated now in favor of something else?
<ahoneybun> I don't think so
<clivejo> its being ported to KF5?
<acheronuk> mparillo: okular is off the iso seeds for now as it's still kde4
<ahoneybun> oh
<clivejo> mine is Kf5 :P
<acheronuk> show off
<wxl> speaking of okular, a general comment: i *HATE* that adobe acrobat somehow seems to support pdfs that break from the pdf standard
<mparillo> So 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 500 is KF4?
<acheronuk> mparillo: yep
<acheronuk> the KF5 port has only just been done. will be in KDE applications 16.12
<genii> wxl: I have so many problems when someone sends me a pdf form to fill out which has user entry fields.
<mparillo> Well the old KF4 version is still a better PDF viewer than Libre Office.
<wxl> genii: yeah i don't usually have to worry about that. but we get vendors that use crappy pdf libraries to generate invoices and it drives me mad that it doesn't work in okular but no problem in adobe reader.
<mparillo> Okular is decent at basic PDF forms, but there are certain US tax forms that have 'extra' stuff that they seem to not work with any free PDF viewer
<acheronuk> also an editor as well as a viewer https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/
<acheronuk> seems to manage the non standard stuff well, even though not OS
<wxl> the most annoying thing is that when i tell my boss it's because it's a non-standard pdf, he doesn't want to believe me, because it opens in adobe reader
 * wxl sets fire to adobe's offices, worldwide
 * genii joins in the pyromania
<wxl> fitting song:
 * wxl is listening to Ride 'Em on Down by The Rolling Stones ♫ https://www.last.fm/music/The+Rolling+Stones/_/Ride+%27Em+on+Down
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #68: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #69: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/69/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #745: FIXED in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #729: FIXED in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #70: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/335/
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/26/
<santa_> tsimonq2: pong
<santa_> pong pong
<tsimonq2> santa_: Working on some code
<tsimonq2> santa_: For kubuntu-automation
<tsimonq2> santa_: And I was wondering, what's old code and what's new code?
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, what are you doing?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Those unit tests. :)
<santa_> ok, what are you going to test?
<tsimonq2> I want to test that whatever I pass to get-kci-tarball it will return proper results.
<tsimonq2> (using that as a prrof of concept)
<tsimonq2> *proof
<tsimonq2> santa_: In fact, if you want me to do it, I can, but I need to split things into functions, so unless you want to do it, I can include it in my patches. :)
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok, just get that proof of concept on get-kci-tarball done so we can have a proper discussion about it, I will be around tomorrow
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'll send patch mail to the mailing list, Linux kernel style. :P XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/23/
<santa_> ok, thank you
<tsimonq2> santa_: I think for sure we need some sort of testing.
<tsimonq2> santa_: When is this the case? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/get-kci-tarball#n39
<tsimonq2> santa_: I mean, can you think of a case in which it will fail?
<tsimonq2> santa_: I'll do some testing but I'd like to see if you have an answer (if you are around).
<santa_> if that's the question the line 39 will throw an exception if you execute get-kci-tarball outside the git clone of a package
<santa_> tsimonq2: ↑
<tsimonq2> santa_: So it's for if it's not found?
<tsimonq2> I can test for that. :)
<santa_> mostly
<tsimonq2> Oh, what else?
<santa_> you can also have a broken changelog which fails to parse
<tsimonq2> How broken does it need to be? XD
<santa_> bad format
<santa_> just alter a bit any changelog maint trailer
<santa_> or remove the distribution from the heading of a block...
<santa_> you have zillions of options to do that
<tsimonq2> Ok, :)
<santa_> or just put any random *.txt file in debian/changelog
<DarinMiller> Three YY machines (bare metal) flawlessly updated via staging PPA's.   Nice work everyone!
<tsimonq2> :D
<DarinMiller> I saw mention of potiential new KCI iron.   Shiny new toys.... Who is providing and where is the server?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #135: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #4: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #128: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #168: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #140: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/101/
<valorie> hi DarinMiller, it's the new Bytemark donated server
<valorie> we'll have full control over it, so it's worthwhile to set up *right*
<DarinMiller> thanks valorie :)  This Bytemark?  https://www.bytemark.co/
<valorie> I think so, yes
<DarinMiller> !info packagekitqt5 xenial
<ubottu> Package packagekitqt5 does not exist in xenial
<DarinMiller> !info packagekitqt5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #35: FIXED in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/35/
<ubottu> Package packagekitqt5 does not exist in yakkety
<DarinMiller> !info libpackagekitqt5-0
<ubottu> libpackagekitqt5-0 (source: packagekit-qt): Library for accessing PackageKit using Qt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 73 kB, installed size 273 kB
<DarinMiller> !info libpackagekitqt5-0 xenial
<ubottu> libpackagekitqt5-0 (source: packagekit-qt): Library for accessing PackageKit using Qt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 73 kB, installed size 273 kB
<DarinMiller> !info appstream xenial
<ubottu> appstream (source: appstream): Software component index. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 30 kB, installed size 176 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #169: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #85: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #42: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #141: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #42: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #85: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #44: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #137: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #42: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #41: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #29: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #40: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #41: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #38: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #82: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #122: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #102: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/39/
<wxl> evening kids
<DarinMiller> Hi wxl!
<wxl> oh hey DarinMiller 
<wxl> haven't seen you in a while!
<wxl> what's new?
<DarinMiller> Work has been keeping me busy.  I have been reading the logs and keeping tabs but no energy at the end of the day to play with packages.
<wxl> all good. it happens.
<tsimonq2> Patch mail incoming!
<wxl> horray
<DarinMiller> \o/
<tsimonq2> I think, if this stupid thing wants to go...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #129: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/83/
<tsimonq2> Omg what's wrong?
<tsimonq2> :/
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> Unable to initialize SMTP properly. Check config and use --smtp-debug.
<wxl> what are you trying to do with email?
<tsimonq2> Argh nevermind, I'm using pastebin
<tsimonq2> Well no I can't because people can't comment directly on the diff then!
<tsimonq2> ARGH
<tsimonq2> git-send-email, wxl 
<wxl> ooh never did that before
<tsimonq2> It's being a royal PITA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/221/
<wxl> what's your mta?
<tsimonq2> Gandi
<wxl> um
<wxl> no
<wxl> your mta
<wxl> e.g. sendmail
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> you need a mail transfer agent on the machine you're on
<tsimonq2> Help
<tsimonq2> Teach me :)
<wxl> ugh i gotta remember what i usually use
<wxl> it's little
<wxl> msmtp-mta i think is the one
<wxl> dma is one i've never seen before
<wxl> OH!
<wxl> ssmtp!!!
<wxl> that's the one you want
<tsimonq2> How?
<wxl> apt install
<tsimonq2> THen?
<tsimonq2> *Then
<wxl> uh heh
<wxl> i'm not sure. see what it says to do
<wxl> i have postfix on my machine
<tsimonq2>  ///o\\\
<tsimonq2> Ok I give up
<wxl> and i ain't going there with you
<tsimonq2> I need sleep
<tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> just chill dude
<wxl> hold up
<tsimonq2> Ok what
<wxl> bah the man pages fucking blow
<wxl> !language | wxl 
<ubottu> wxl, please see my private message
<wxl> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSMTP
<wxl> tl;dr a little configuring
<wxl> edit /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf
<wxl> should be fairly self explanatory
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/122/
<wxl> ooh ubuntu instructions http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/233/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not working
<tsimonq2> wxl: Frozen...
<DarinMiller> nite all, talk to you tomorrow.  If someone is board this weekend and has time to help me compile something is sbuild, I would much appreciate it.
<tsimonq2> o/ DarinMiller 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/5/
<tsimonq2> wxl: This is freaking stupid. I need sleep. G'night.
<tsimonq2> Let's fix it tomorrow.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #72: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blinken build #31: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blinken/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #73: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/56/
<ahoneybun> !qmake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake
<wxl> !info qt4-qmake
<ubottu> qt4-qmake (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-7ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1288 kB, installed size 5210 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #136: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #106: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #30: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #129: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #178: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #76: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #172: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #77: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #173: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #164: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #86: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #173: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #102: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #188: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #61: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #72: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #32: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/32/
<acheronuk> bah. think an upstream code change in kconfig is borking that build ^^^
<acheronuk> oh well
<acheronuk> morning :)
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #73: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #62: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #47: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #71: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #45: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #72: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/72/
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> how come it's 2016 and the moment you don't give a system an IPv4 address barely anything works
<yofel> oh great, index.docker.io has no AAAA record
 * yofel ragequits
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #74: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #74: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/74/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #75: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/75/
<wxl> morn kids
<soee> kids ... ? :D
<wxl> soee: a/s/l or it's true XD
<soee> how old r ya ? :)
<wxl> 39
<soee> ok than i was wrong :D
<soee> im 32 :D
<wxl> hah!
 * wxl wins
<wxl> that's the problem with you whipper snappers now a day
<wxl> you think you know everything
<soee> almost everything :-)
<wxl> XD
<acheronuk> evening everyone
<ahoneybun> heyo 
<acheronuk> not getting much kubuntu stuff done this weekend sadly :/
 * wxl is currently GCI mentoring
<ahoneybun> I'll be working on the Podcast game review, so thats something
<ahoneybun> wxl: that task stuff is confusing
<wxl> i spent last night crapping around with the kf5 book
<ahoneybun> that's no good wxl
<wxl> ahoneybun: whatcha mean?
<ahoneybun> wxl: idk how to lay out what needs to be done 
<wxl> ahoneybun: i fixed it mostly, except i don't know where you were goinng at the end. just use markdown
<acheronuk> looking forward to the podcast :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: you had "1." and "*" for lists, but markdown requires a space before.
<ahoneybun> well using an example of what needs changed
<wxl> not being an expert with backtraces (my c++ is super rusty), how do i know with https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364621 that it does NOT include debug symbols?
<ubottu> KDE bug 364621 in general "Dolphin crashes when one drags a device into the file window" [Crash,Needsinfo: backtrace]
<yofel> looks like it has symbols to me. If anything a couple are missing, but that doesn't seem to be caused by missing debugging symbols on disk..
<soee> ‎[18:01] ‎<‎nikescomputers‎>‎ Hello im a noob in kubuntu im have a error the following packages have unmet dependencies gwenview depends : libkf5kipi-bin 16.10
<soee> known issue ?
<yofel> so, thanks to clive setting jenkins on the new server up, getting a simple build of mgmt_docker running was trivial.
<yofel> acheronuk: maybe we could try to run a simple package build whenever there's time. It will still upload to the same PPAs, so people should be aware of that. Or we take the old system offline and do it as a final migration attempt
<yofel> what needs to be done is removing master from some of the management jobs, as there is no docker environment there now
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yofel: looks good :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I have relatives visiting this weekend, so may not get to properly look until Monday though :/
<yofel> moving the jobs was literally c&p the folder and reloading config from disk
<yofel> well, I have setting up the monitoring and backup on my todo list anyway
<ahoneybun> thanks yofel
<tsimonq2> valorie, ahoneybun, yofel: Ping, I have a question.
<DarinMiller> !Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> oh, I have not seen the patience response...
<DarinMiller> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DarinMiller> Silly robots.
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller: would be correct
<ahoneybun> I'm guessing its a KC type quesion
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ahoneybun: How can I request that the !ninjas flag is updated. :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> from the ML - KDE Frameworks 5.29.0 has been uploaded to the usual place - New framework: prison - Public release next Saturday
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh FFS
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> santa_: Ping
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> don't expect an answer tonight, but I'll ask anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> K
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> opinions on copying 5.8.4 and FW 5.28 over to -landing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> i.e. anyone who has tested upgrades on those?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I'm still using them with no issues
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> seems pretty much ok here in a 16.04 VM
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Though on 16.19
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not tried 16.10 yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> *16.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> unless there are showstoppers, then I would proably say kopy over then in next day or so and carry on testing a few upgrades from the single ppa.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It should not have any breaks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> SHOULD
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> you mean you don't think it has, or that you say it musn't?
<tsimonq2> I think it's fine.
<tsimonq2> Let's move to landing.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Are you ok with me doing a round of just general testing (poking around) and then copying, or should we wait to hear from Santa?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I would perhaps err on the side of caution and and give people a little time to pipe up with objections. just in case.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not that it would be a hude disaster with things infixable if we did, but just do it say tommorow when most have had a chance to read this in their logs
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> *huge *unfixable
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> night all
<tsimonq2> Ok acheronuk
<tsimonq2> Night
<valorie> tsimonq2: did you get your question answered?
 * valorie just returned from a memorial service
<tsimonq2> valorie: How did you guys update the !ninjas flag
<tsimonq2> ?
<tsimonq2> valorie: And can wxl be a ninja yet? XD
<valorie> um, I think I had Unit193 do it in the #ubuntu-ops channel
<valorie> I think we need to update that, yes
<valorie> as well as our !testers flag
<tsimonq2> valorie: wxl asked on the kubuntu-devel list, soooooo when can he finally be a ninja? XD
<tsimonq2> Ah yes, we should send out something on the mailing list, also maybe a blog post...
<valorie> did he get an answer on the list?
<valorie> I'll ping if not
<tsimonq2> Nope
<valorie> ok
<valorie> ok, posted to the list
<valorie> > pizza
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Same lol
<tsimonq2> Omg I'm literally eating pizza too XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hai from a default Zesty install. :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/a3Dl4JCc/file_1272.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ooooh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IkHEHtki/file_1274.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep 5.8
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> O
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> M
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> G
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Wow
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DVPW2J0F/file_1276.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> -landing?
<tsimonq2> Nope
<tsimonq2> This is staging-*
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Oh
<valorie> tsimonq2: how did you get your face on the login?
<[Relic]> stapled it to the screen?
<valorie> ha
<valorie> [Relic]: I was referring to this: https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IkHEHtki/file_1274.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Changed the account photo valorie
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Pretty simple
<[Relic]> system settings accounts and adda picture
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yep
<valorie> oh cool
<tsimonq2> valorie: No actually.
<tsimonq2> valorie: It's a file in my home dir that automatically gets used by SDDM
<tsimonq2> valorie: I hate GUI settings ;)
 * wxl stretches
<valorie> where then?
<tsimonq2> wxl: OHAI THERE
 * tsimonq2 looks
<wxl> hey tsimonq2 whattaup?
<valorie> system online accounts keeps erroring out on me
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nothing much you?
<tsimonq2> valorie: .face.icon
<wxl> nuttin much
<tsimonq2> cool cool
<tsimonq2> Just finished getting some financial stuff done
<wxl> did a bunch of chores and christmas stuff (lights are up), took a nap with the kitty, and now i'm back at it
<wxl> the girls left me so trying to make some stuff happen
<tsimonq2> Yah know, figuring out what spending money I have etc.
<wxl> look at you, growing up to be such a responsible boy :)
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> Oh cool
<tsimonq2> Where's the sexy armrest? XDDD
<wxl> downstairs acting weird
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jBoPUxvO/file_1278.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> There you go tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> So what about the picture? :PO
<tsimonq2> *:P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Sexy armrest
<tsimonq2> Noo you don't understand XD
<wxl> it's my doggy, ahoneybun 
<wxl> she loves to be an armrest when i'm on the computer
<wxl> and she's soooo cute
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from wxl23: Wait one more naked picture
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> Aw jeez
<tsimonq2> Forwarded the message that came with it, not the picture
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YGTltlR8/file_1279.jpg
<tsimonq2> Look at that sweet little thing XDDD
 * tsimonq2 points at wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: OMG what kind of table is that? That looks slick
<wxl> oh it's a marble coffee table
<wxl> don't remember where we got that
<wxl> i treasure that blanket more, though
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> pendleton is the best
<tsimonq2> wxl: See my screenshots before?
<wxl> nuh uh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/b08uyYVp/file_1272.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2AIJNU8f/file_1274.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1024) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SQVJ8OVH/file_1276.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from ahoneybun: -landing?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: <tsimonq2> This is staging-*
<wxl> that sddm is sexy
<tsimonq2> wxl: Enough that you'll update all your work computers? XDD
<wxl> no
<tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #34: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/34/
<valorie> !info sphinx
<ubottu> Package sphinx does not exist in yakkety
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #35: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/22/
<ahoneybun> valorie: it's a python package
<ahoneybun> !info python3-sphinx
<ubottu> python3-sphinx (source: sphinx): documentation generator for Python projects (implemented in Python 3). In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.8-1 (yakkety), package size 420 kB, installed size 3158 kB
<valorie> right, i read a bit more and realized that
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: I'm ok with the moving to -landing
<acheronuk> kopy done then I hope
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for ZZ? Will anything happen if I had already Plasma 5.8.4 and frameworks from -staging? Or are the -landing version numbers bumped so I will see a ton of updates?
<ahoneybun> I would add the -landing, remove staging stuff and then apt update
<acheronuk> mparillo: backports-landing
<acheronuk> mparillo: the packages are a direct copy over, so the copied ones won't be an update if you already had staging enabled
<mparillo> backports-landing? That would be for 16.04 and 16.10, right? And even if it were in ZZ,and I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing I would not get anything without purging, and it is the same packages and same version?
<acheronuk> mparillo: oh, ZZ. well ppa-landing will have nothing in there for ZZ. pointless adding it
<mparillo> TY. And I got Plasma 5.8.4 and updated frameworks from -staging anyway.
<acheronuk> fort ZZ the dev release, they will go straight from staging to an archive upload when it gets done. no need for a ppa
<ahoneybun> 5.8.4 and 5.29 here I come!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ahoneybun: 5.28...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> By the time A cycle comes around, I'll be a MOTU already! 😂
<wxl> anyone here really grok git submodules?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What about them?
<acheronuk> LP bug #1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1005: SUCCESS in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1005/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #157: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdecoration build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdecoration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #163: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_systemsettings build #174: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_systemsettings/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #179: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #187: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #123: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #158: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #42: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #70: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #162: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telegram-qt build #164: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telegram-qt/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross-interpreters build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross-interpreters/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #71: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #133: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #22: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #51: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #224: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #52: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #225: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #220: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #120: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #105: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/105/
<wxl> valorie: mastodon?
<valorie> what about it?
<valorie> ahoneybun: wxl and I talked the other day, and thought he should get account info
<wxl> did you want my help? and how do we get it on the websites?
<valorie> so that someone is *using* it
<valorie> oh, ahoneybun might be able to get the link on the website too
<valorie> busy man now
<valorie> yes, I would like your help
<valorie> I'm sure I'll get somewhat more into the swing once the holidays are over
<valorie> but social media is always hit and miss for me
<wxl> who's in charge of the website?
<wxl> i won't promise content, but i'll happily reply to things and send things out when told :)
<wxl> brb burrito run while this vm installs
<ahoneybun> Link for the website? 
<valorie> for our Kubuntu Mastodon 
<valorie> and can you PM wxl the account details?
<valorie> so he can post from it when appropriate
<valorie> how do you edit static pages?
<ahoneybun> So a link to our mastodon on our website?
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> if we're gonna have it, we should boost it a bit
<valorie> imo
<ahoneybun> you can edit any pages
<ahoneybun> sent the info to wxl 
<valorie> oh, cool
<valorie> thanks, ahoneybun
<valorie> how's life in Colorado?
<ahoneybun> yep yep
<ahoneybun> it's good, currently in Florida for the turkey day
<valorie> oh good, how is your family?
<ahoneybun> their good, want to drive to canada in a few months with coworkers or solo
<ahoneybun> got my temp Colorado license recently
<valorie> you, or them?
<ahoneybun> me or them depends
<ahoneybun> we all have passports so
<valorie> driving -- wait until spring!
<valorie> the roads can be really dicy until then
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I'll stop in Seattle
<ahoneybun> when I do go
<valorie> oh, crossing the Rockies?
<valorie> def after winter is over
<valorie> are you planning to come to LFNW?
<valorie> maybe with your work buds?
<valorie> simon already applied and got funding
<valorie> I should do some planning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Maybe you should come to LFNW then Canada
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #25: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/25/
<wxl> got the info thx ahoneybun and valorie 
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> speaking of which, wxl -- are you coming to LFNW this year?
<wxl> valorie: i turned in my request for funds so hoping to
<wxl> idea: i make a mailing list on riseup.net that we could use as the email address for the masto (and other?) accounts. that way people can come and go in terms of notifications? list can be totally private. good, bad?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> on lfnw: \o/
<valorie> I need to get in gear
<wxl> in any case a mailing list of some kind would be good. or an email that acts as a sort of mailing list (like info@lubuntu.me)
<valorie> I think that might be the best idea yet, actually
<wxl> cuz for me to help with being responsive i need notifications. well, it would help a lot. i'm less likely to login unless i need to.
<wxl> and actually i usually toot from the command line, so there's that XD
<valorie> same here
<valorie> wow
<valorie> if you do make a list, how to do that should be your Very First Post
<wxl> so i mention riseup.net just because i'm really familiar with them and i know they're great with security and privacy but we could do something else
<wxl> not sure about kde resources
<wxl> i know there's no private launchpad lists
<wxl> and it's going to be a pain to get something going on lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> maybe we have the potential to add to kubuntu.org's email aliases?
<valorie> perhaps?
<valorie> not sure how that works
<wxl> it seems like it's kind of automatic
<wxl> that said should i just do what i suggest or do you think it would be best to check in with others and seek consensus? at the very least aaron since he usually does it
<valorie> kde might have private lists, but they are basically for the ev board, financial group and such
<valorie> how about dropping a not to the KC list on launchpad?
<wxl> kk
<valorie> note
<valorie> gosh
<wxl> there's also other foss-friendly listservs out there but i like riseup a lot. it's what signal uses
<valorie> yes, they seem very cool
<valorie> it isn't actually *listserv* software though, right?
<wxl> i'll send an email in just a bit then
<wxl> well
<wxl> i mean
<wxl> isn't ssh the same as telnet? XD
<wxl> the software is sympa
<valorie> because that's rather hairy and long-in-the-tooth
<valorie> if still alive
<valorie> ok
<wxl> it's french
<valorie> ssh is not the same as telnet
<wxl> it's only slightly less confusing than mailman XD
<wxl> i know, that was the joke
<valorie> whippersnapper!
<valorie> i know
<valorie> :P
<wxl> oh openkeychain uses riseup, too
<wxl> also the library freedom project
<wxl> openkeychain?
<wxl> it's an android pgp app
<wxl> did you mean warty whippersnapper? XD
<valorie> rofl
<wxl> omg i'm conflating channels again
<wxl> thus my confusion XD
<valorie> I've heard of sympa, but not used it
<valorie> mailman might be complicated from the sysadmin POV
<valorie> but for a listowner, not bad
<wxl> actually from a sysadmin perspective mailman's pretty easy
<valorie> good to hear
<wxl> i think the biggest issue is sympa's docs suck XD
<wxl> for example i'm trying to figure out whether or not it's possible to use topics
<valorie> free software with sucky docs?
<valorie> wut?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #172: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/172/
<valorie> kirigami2 was accepted, so perhaps things are starting to move
<acheronuk> valorie: they are. I ran build retries on the archive overnight, so all FW/plasma built.
<acheronuk> now need to do the same for failed tests due to that wait on kirigami
<valorie> :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #29: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1930: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1930/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1930: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1930/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1930: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1930/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1931: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1931: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1931/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1931: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1931/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/1CPu8s0t/file_3747.jpg Restoring some contents of the server today
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, And time travelling back to the 90's!
 * mamarley gets a headache just thinking about 60Hz CRT monitors.
<valorie> been a long time since I've used one of those!
<valorie> they were easy on the eyes though!
<valorie> no headaches
<mamarley> At higher refresh rates (>=75Hz) they were fine, but I never had a CRT capable of such a refresh rate at a resolution higher than 1024x768.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, YES
<wxl> anyone here good with python? i'm trying to backport python-setuptools and https://paste.ubuntu.com/26059403/
<valorie> wxl: I think you need #ubuntu-devel maybe?
<wxl> yeah i tried but people are better here :)
<valorie> well of course
<valorie> but most are asleep!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I think since it isn't raining atm I'll go rake some leaves
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1006: SUCCESS in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1006/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #27: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #28: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #138: FAILURE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #139: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #110: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #111: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #20: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #23: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #24: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #25: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/25/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #26: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1932: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1932: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1932: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1932/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1933: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1933: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1933/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1933: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1933/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<mparillo> Good afternoon, santa_. Sorry to hear about your server issues.\
<santa_> no problem, I'm restoring the thing + taking advantage to migrate the autopkgtests thing to lxd and document the thing
<santa_> acheronuk: hey the iron hand reports are back
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.40_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.11.3_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how come plasma-vault and drkonqui are "not found"?
<santa_> not in our packageset I guess so rik couldn't upload them
<santa_> if I'm not mistaken they would have to be uploaded by a MOTU first, pass the upload queue, then added to our packageset and then anyone holding the 'Kubuntu Developer' would be able to upload new versions
<santa_> * anyone holding the 'Kubuntu Developer' title
<valorie> oh, I see
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @santa_, Right
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Except that in order for Kubuntu Developers to be able to upload, it needs to be added to the packageset
<krytarik> That's what he said™
<tsimonq2> hah
<santa_> np
<santa_> so ... this is the status of my area51
<santa_> 1. iron hand reports -> restored
<santa_> 2. tritemio -> to be restored, taking advantage to do some work on the setup guide
<santa_> 3. kci experiment -> to be restored
<tsimonq2> santa_: Hey, just an FYI about an experiment I'm doing.
<tsimonq2> santa_: I got access to the Ubuntu CI Train recently (bileto.ubuntu.com) and I'm going to stage Plasma 5.11.4 in it
<tsimonq2> santa_: (I've been chatting with Rik and clivejo hasn't been around afaict, hi if you are)
<tsimonq2> santa_: But it provides full Britney integration, builds on every arch, autopkgtests, the full 9 yards
<tsimonq2> (yes, including s390x)
<tsimonq2> santa_: I *just* got access today so I'm still learning but if you want to take a peek, here's the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3055
<santa_> tsimonq2: seems interesting, thanks for the info
<tsimonq2> santa_: Yeah it's something Core Developers have access to automatically but I figured I'd do a bit of poking around and I was added to the team ;)
<tsimonq2> The downside to using that for stagings is that only I have access to it
<tsimonq2> (to upload to the PPA, to press buttons, everything)
<tsimonq2> But it's also convenient for when I want to do stagings by myself :P
<santa_> yeah, but it's still interesting
<tsimonq2> santa_: One more additional thing worth noting is that when I press the Big Button to land everything, it copies binaries as well... super useful for Qt transitions where debootstrapping stuff can be a bit of a PITA
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<tsimonq2> santa_: One other thing to consider is that for autopkgtests it might be worth it to bump deps in debian/tests/control
<tsimonq2> (while you're here)
<tsimonq2> Maybe. It would have to be tested.
<tsimonq2> But if I'm seeing this correctly, if we pin the deps at a certain version, autopkgtester will automagically grab those deps from -proposed
<santa_> oh, indeed
<tsimonq2> So that's kinda your dept as you're the ka guy atm ;)
<santa_> if that's the right solution it would be quite easy to do and test
<tsimonq2> But like I said, don't take my word on it, it's just a theory of mine based on the wording of "all proposed" when talking to archive admins
<tsimonq2> Like, is there a "some" proposed? :P
<tsimonq2> Right
<santa_> so I need to finish restoring tritemio first to evaluate the change
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> OOOOH santa_, nice on the desktop notifications for builds :D
<tsimonq2> Pleasantly surprised!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Valoriez I talked to Andy Whitcroft (apw - arcive admin) about drkonqi and plasma vault, and he will try to review them in when they hit the new queue with @tsimonq2's 5.11.4 upload
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> well, paraphrasing really ^^^ "throw it at the queue, that will remind me", but same thing :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #89 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1401: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1401/
 * tsimonq2 plays merger vanguard after this is all pushed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #89: ABORTED in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/89/
<valorie> acheronuk: cool!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #31: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #56: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #108: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #168: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #36: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #173: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #17: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #391: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #85: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #172: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #391: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #94: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #135: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #208: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #109: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #37: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #169: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #174: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #392: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #18: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #259: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #327: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #392: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #209: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/209/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1402: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1007: UNSTABLE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1007/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #986: UNSTABLE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #328: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #32: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #96: FAILURE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #28: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #10: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #100: FAILURE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #108: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #12: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #13: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #29: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #109: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #147: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #183: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #64: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #22: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #27: FAILURE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #156: FAILURE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #199: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #85: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #93: FAILURE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #24: FAILURE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #27: FAILURE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #31: FAILURE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmix build #55: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmix/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #118: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #47: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sweeper build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sweeper/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #107: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #99: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #75: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #60: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #88: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #94: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #184: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #97: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #28: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #108: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #54: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #148: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #97: FAILURE in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #160: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #81: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #142: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #53: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #101: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #226: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #29: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #28: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #84: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #145: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #98: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #17: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #169: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #227: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #127: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-python build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-python/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #221: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #114: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1403: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #140: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #115: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #53: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #54: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #141: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #117: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #118: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #128: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #23: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #24: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #152: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #26: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #129: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #126: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #110: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #153: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #111: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #78: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #84: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #28: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #79: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #85: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #23: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #24: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @wxl, I am not in charge, but have admin and can help do stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @wxl, Line 702 Run bootstrap.py
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Looks like a missing rep for Python runtime.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #22: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #27: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #28: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/28/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1934: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1934/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1934: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1934/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1934: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1934/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1935: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1935: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1935/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1935: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1935/
<wxl> @Sick_Rimmit re: admin, we talking website? i forgot my question XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I think you wanted to add links to Mastodon or something like that
<wxl> ah yes
<wxl> @Sick_Rimmit so here at the bottom there's a social media section. adding it there would be great. also the twitter link appears to be in a non-english language https://kubuntu.org/community/
<wxl> the masto link is https://mastodon.rocks/@kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure thing, send me the link and I will add it later ..
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> tada
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Will do it this evening
<wxl> thank you :)
<wxl> now in re: the python thing wouldn't python be a depend of python-setuptools???
<wxl> i mean it is a depend. in fact theree's python, python-all, python-minimal, python2.7, python2.7-minimal and python3-all!
<genii> Dammit. Any way to turn off the chime when laptop plugs/unplugs/is charged ? My battery is so old it does like charges to 100%, I get a chime, then discharges to 95% then recharches again to 100% every 5-10 seconds
<genii> I'd just yank it out but this machine can't run off wall power if the battery is removed
<mamarley> genii: System Settings>Notifications>Power Management System ?
<genii> Couldn't find much in there, but turned off all notifications now except for Reboot And Application Crash, removed battery applet from System Tray
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #1227: FAILURE in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/1227/
<genii> valorie, acheronuk, et al ... Sent my official notice of intention for membership to the -devel ML just now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Social Links on Community page updated
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/community/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Phew!! took quite alot of work.
<wxl> beautiful @Sick_Rimmit!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @genii, Brilliant, well done 😃
<wxl> the mastodon link has an extra http: appended to it tho
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hey, I really like Mastodon
<wxl> actually they all do
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Ah right, thanks I'll fix that
<wxl> except for facebook and twitter
<wxl> yeah masto rules!
<wxl> @Sick_Rimmit if you're on there i'm @wxl@soc.ialis.me
<wxl> and if you want to follow the really cool kids there's @lubuntu@mastodon.technology XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> So I am @ricktimmis@mastodon.rocks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Social Links fixed
<wxl> followed :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #1228: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/1228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1404: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1008: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #987: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/987/
<valorie> genii- excellent news! \o/
<valorie> it was nice out so I worked my tail off out in the yard
<valorie> leaves all raked!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #86: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #34: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #19: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #87: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #35: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #136: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #119: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #25: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #40: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #34: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #142: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #15: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #171: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #183: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #46: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #172: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #162: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #163: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #26: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #35: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1405: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #36: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #31: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #38: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #210: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #185: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #29: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #89: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #90: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #29: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #30: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/30/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1936: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1936/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1936: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1936/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1936: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1936/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1937: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1937/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1937: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1937/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1937: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1937/
<valorie> hmmm, I can't do updates anymore, since clive's PPA has been discontinued
<valorie> nor will it let me remove it via the commandline
<valorie> do I have to actually edit my source file?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> PPA for what?
<valorie> falkon
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Remove the relevant file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<valorie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26083921/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> No, like literally remove the file :P
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I had a bunch of them in there, all gone
<valorie> I didn't want to ppa-purge because I'm basically using falkon full-time
<tsimonq2> wxl: Would you like to try doing a symbols update on a package
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do a quick readthrough of the "Updating multiple symbols files at once" section of https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then, git clone -b kubuntu_unstable git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib
<tsimonq2> wxl: After that, get-kci-tarball from ka in the package tree, then mv ../build-area/*tar* ../
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let me know when that's done/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> plasma 5.11.4 for artful is now in plasma-staging
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Excellent
<tsimonq2> valorie: Are you running Artful?
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #1229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/1229/
<valorie> tsimonq2: yes
<valorie> still
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1406: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1406/
<valorie> ooo, I could test that newest plasma
<tsimonq2> valorie: Please do!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1009: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #988: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/988/
<valorie> ok, downloading
<valorie> plenty of time before dinner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/37/
<tsimonq2> valorie: How's that going?
<DarinMiller> valorie: ensure to use plasma-staging with frameworks-staging otherwise you may find a few things not working like krunner...
<tsimonq2> Right :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #134: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #14: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #15: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/32/
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: plasma 5.11.4 with fw 5.40 are working fine here.... I attempted to test issues fixed at described here: https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.40.0.php and here:  https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.3-5.11.4-changelog.php
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/33/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Excellent.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/34/
<DarinMiller> But I could not determine any easy way to test any of them....
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk: What would be your opinion about copying both to Backports Landing then?
<valorie> acheronuk: thanks for that tip! I've not restarted yet, so I'll add frameworks first
 * DarinMiller laughs
<valorie> nice to see ya, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Thanks valorie
<tsimonq2> Nice to see you both :D
<tsimonq2> valorie: Let us know when you're done
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk You'll be waking up during the 6 hours that I sleep (:P) so if you feel it's ready, JFDI :)
<valorie> ok, restarting
<valorie> thumbs up
<tsimonq2> Ok, it's up to Rik now
<wxl> tsimonq2: finally ready
<tsimonq2> wxl: Everything all cloned and everything?
<wxl> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/183/
<tsimonq2> wxl: mkay, get the latest build log from the build failure here: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/
<tsimonq2> wget it from ../ to the root dir with debian/ in it
<tsimonq2> (if that makes sense)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1407: FIXED in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1407/
<wxl> to be clear you mean https://launchpadlibrarian.net/347453606/buildlog_ubuntu-bionic-amd64.kf5-messagelib_4%3A18.03.60+p18.04+git20171129.0439-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> yep
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: then uncompress it then run `pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:18.03.60+git20171130 ../NAME.txt` -- you understand how I get that version right?
<tsimonq2> got it?
<wxl> ah so i need to be in debian
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> .. from debian
<wxl> which is where the tarballs are
<tsimonq2> nonono
<tsimonq2> top level is dir foo. same dir as orig tarball
<tsimonq2> foo contains debian
<tsimonq2> run that command in foo
<tsimonq2> k?
<wxl> tarballs are level one
<tsimonq2> right
<wxl> inside it is messagelib
<wxl> which contains debian and the buildlogs
<tsimonq2> buildlogs go in level one
<tsimonq2> not level two
<tsimonq2> k?
<wxl> there's a bunch of #MISSING lines
<tsimonq2> In the command output?
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> Ok so now vim debian/lib-with-missing-lines.symbols
<tsimonq2> Then use c++filt to get a sane function name as documented in https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html in the second to last section
<wxl> ok i'm in 1 of two
<tsimonq2> right ok
<tsimonq2> So now what I usually do is find it in https://cgit.kde.org/
<tsimonq2> So https://cgit.kde.org/messagelib.git/
<tsimonq2> Select a tag or something; a sane location that you know the symbols aren't missing in
<tsimonq2> Find the .h file with the function name
<tsimonq2> If it's a private function that's removed, we're good.
<tsimonq2> If it's public, let me know
<tsimonq2> Got it?
<wxl> so i don't ever have to worry about private functions?
<tsimonq2> Right, those are typically safe to ignore
<tsimonq2> (I actually don't remember a case where they aren't safe to ignore)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #140: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/140/
<wxl> first example is #MISSING: 4:18.03.60+git20171130# _ZN15MessageComposer15AttachmentModel16removeAttachmentE14QSharedPointerIN11MessageCore14AttachmentPartEE@ABI_5_2 4:16.12.3+git20170331
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> So run c++filt _ZN15MessageComposer15AttachmentModel16removeAttachmentE14QSharedPointerIN11MessageCore14AttachmentPartEE
<wxl> c++ filt gives MessageComposer::AttachmentModel::removeAttachment(QSharedPointer<MessageCore::AttachmentPart>)
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Now go find that in cgit
<tsimonq2> Find where it was last present
<tsimonq2> Or look at the tree of a tag
<tsimonq2> And figure out if it was private or public
<wxl> hm
<wxl> which search was more useful
<wxl> s/hic/is/
<tsimonq2> wxl: this is why dealing with symbols right after they go missing is much better than waiting
<tsimonq2> That way you can just look at the log.
<wxl> right
<wxl> ok well i'll pick around for a bit
<tsimonq2> Ok lmk
<tsimonq2> wxl: (it also makes it a bit easier because there's generally less MISSING symbols to hunt down)
<wxl> what's the oldest tag this could be in @tsimonq2? any clue?
<tsimonq2> wxl: look at what's in the archive
<tsimonq2> in ddg, !upkg kf5-messagelib
<wxl> oh jeez old
<wxl> so i'm in 17.04.1 (.3 is in the archives) and i'm having trouble finding it
<tsimonq2> wxl: In cgit, look at the tree of that tag
<wxl> i'm already digging around in there
<tsimonq2> So like https://cgit.kde.org/messagelib.git/tree/?h=Applications/17.04 would work
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl>    bool removeAttachment(MessageCore::AttachmentPart::Ptr part); ?
<tsimonq2> That's in the relevant file and looks like it belongs to MessageComposer::AttachmentModel?
<tsimonq2> If so, then yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/230/
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> public or private?
<wxl> it's in messagecomposer/src/attachment/attachmentmodel.h
<wxl> public
<wxl> oh wait hold a sec
<wxl> yes public
<tsimonq2> Alright and which library is this?
<wxl> libkf5messagecomposer5abi2
<tsimonq2> Ok now look in debian/changelog. Do you see the rename from libkf5messagecomposer5abi1 to libkf5messagecomposer5abi2 in there?
<wxl> 1->2 happened in 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1
<tsimonq2> And that's in the archive?
<tsimonq2> wxl: The rule of thumb that I follow is that if a public symbol goes missing and hasn't been renamed yet after the last archive upload, you have to do that same rename.
<wxl> that's artful
<wxl> bioinic is -0ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> Doesn't matter :)
<tsimonq2> Archive is archive
<wxl> it's not exactly a rename, i don't think. different arguments
<wxl> old:     bool removeAttachment(MessageCore::AttachmentPart::Ptr part);
<wxl> new:     bool removeAttachment(const MessageCore::AttachmentPart::Ptr &part);
<tsimonq2> oh, I messed up in my instructions :/
<tsimonq2> If it has an equal replacement like that, don't worry about it
<tsimonq2> But if it doesn't have a replacement like that right below it, you need to bump the ABI versioning
<wxl> so there's nothing to do at all?
<tsimonq2> Well, look at the rest of the MISSING symbols
<tsimonq2> c++filt one by one
<wxl> well, i meant for that
<tsimonq2> Well yep, just remove the MISSING line and you're done
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: When you're completely done, throw me a diff
<wxl> hm viewer's not quiet so obvious
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm gonna duck out here, I gotta sleep, and if Rik is online at the usual time he'll be around in an hour or two. Tag team ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: (otherwise I'll get back to you in 7-8 hours)
<tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> k 
<tsimonq2> nai
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klinkstatus build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klinkstatus/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #160: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkmahjongg build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkmahjongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #66: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #92: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #124: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kget build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kget/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #183: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #135: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #126: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cervisia build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cervisia/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #151: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #197: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #74: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #174: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #148: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #150: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #228: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #353: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #103: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #149: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #180: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #102: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #183: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #118: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #163: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #138: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #115: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #159: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #123: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #150: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #109: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #201: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #154: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #191: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #354: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop-pg-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #67: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #15: FIXED in 3 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #27: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #133: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #133: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #106: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #138: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #32: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #25: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #161: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #203: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #44: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #110: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeedu-data build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeedu-data/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #108: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #142: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #136: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #146: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimagemapeditor build #87: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimagemapeditor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #121: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #177: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktimer build #118: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktimer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #103: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #181: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-providers build #77: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-providers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #132: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #116: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmouth build #70: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmouth/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #120: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #138: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcolorchooser build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcolorchooser/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kqtquickcharts build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kqtquickcharts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #184: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdcraw build #120: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdcraw/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscd build #67: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscd/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #198: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #142: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #156: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #157: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #95: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sweeper build #50: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sweeper/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdecoration build #32: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdecoration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #132: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #122: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #91: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #133: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin build #110: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #192: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #27: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolf build #80: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolf/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #106: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #116: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-extras build #107: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-extras/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #124: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #121: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #81: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #202: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #90: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #160: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #153: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #94: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #159: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #69: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #150: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #32: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #36: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #115: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #28: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksysguard build #139: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksysguard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #19: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #133: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_rocs build #84: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_rocs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #164: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #151: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #155: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kate build #130: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kate/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/17/
<ask6155> hello
<acheronuk> ask6155: can we help?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #121: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/21/
<ask6155> I was reading kubuntu how to contribute manual
<acheronuk> yes? probably out of date, as we need to update that stuff
<ask6155> and i wanted to contribute
<acheronuk> ask6155: that is great. do you have any areas in mind?
<acheronuk> ask6155: also, if you can make it we will have this event tomorrow evening (UTC) https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-kafe-live-approaching/
<acheronuk> that would be an ideal change to pop in and chat with the team to see where you might be able to contribute
<acheronuk> *ideal chance
<ask6155> i'm going to test the latest artful beta .iso
<acheronuk> ask6155: artful is released, so out of beta. at the moment we are in pre-alpha testing for Bionic 18.04, and just have daily iso builds so far
<acheronuk> testing of those is more than welcome
<acheronuk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ask6155> thanks
<acheronuk> ask6155: I have to go in a minute, but should be others around later if you need help testing or have any other questions
<ask6155> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #184: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #164: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #145: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #18: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/18/
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<ask6155> hello
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #37: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_muon build #998: FAILURE in 8.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_muon/998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_muon build #999: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_muon/999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #21: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #90 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #29: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #34: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #18: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #946: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/946/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_granatier build #947: FIXED in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_granatier/947/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio build #1230: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio/1230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #90: ABORTED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/90/
<wxl> @acheronuk: doing symbols in messagelib and here's my findings on libkf5messageviewer5abi5 .. what do i do? https://pad.riseup.net/p/zcvtPpLpjPCP
<acheronuk> wxl: fixng unstable branch?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yep
<acheronuk> wxl: well, look at kubuntu_stable. that has libkf5messageviewer5abi4 for what will be become apps 17.12
<acheronuk> and kubuntu_unstable which will at the moment become apps 18.04 has libkf5messageviewer5abi5
<acheronuk> so the abi of that lib has already been bumped due to a previous abi breaking change in kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> since we only care what happens between release versions we ship, not at every additional point they cause a breakage once it's already been done for a release, there is no need to bump the lib again
<acheronuk> so those symbols can just be removed
<BluesKaj> I have no context menu or the ability to add system tray back to the panel on 17.10 on my laptop, all is fine on the 17.10 desktop, both on plasma 5.11.3
<acheronuk> BluesKa: probably a result of partial migration of stuff from proposed at the moment. it happens when the test infra is just so damn slow letting things through
<wxl> wait so @acheronuk you mean @tsimonq2 was wasting my time? :)
<wxl> actually it's not a waste. it was actually really useful
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, No, you just need to remove the MISSING lines, commit, then push.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That part needs to be done.
<wxl> but were this to be a situation where more significant things actually needed to be done, would i need to bother with any of those symbols given they're not name changes?
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, the only ppa I used was plasma staging 
<BluesKaj> and removed immediately afterwards
<wxl> aw hell i can't reach port 2204 from work :( i guess i'll finish this when i get home
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes, actually.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You gotta remove the MISSING
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, ssh to my VPS and then ssh from there
<wxl> that's not what i mean silly
<wxl> i get that
<acheronuk> to be honest, I'm not sure on that one!
<acheronuk> PIM code is so damn convoluted, sometimes it's hard to work out
<acheronuk> PIM guys could maybe say etc. but here we know it already broke and was bumped
<wxl> ok trying to learn how to deal with symbols in general, too, acheronuk 
<acheronuk> wxl: so am I, so a certain degree!
<wxl> hahahahah acheronuk 
<acheronuk> wxl: my C++ is not that great, so in non clear cut cases, I might have to go and plead for help
<acheronuk> wish I had the time to sit down with a good c++ book/course/resourse, and brush up. just never seems the time or motivation though
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I added the staging frameworks to my laptop, and the context menu and systray are back in place:-)
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: makes sense. as that would have stuff uploaded to the archive, but still stuck in proposed there
<BluesKaj> acheronuk,well it worked, that's what counts :-)
<wxl> now i got to remember where to push to XD
<wxl> oh wait i push to my own thing that's right
<wxl> ok there's that
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib
<wxl> now i just need to make a merge request
<wxl> and i do that with stable, right?
<acheronuk> wxl: to kubuntu_unstable branch. also there is no need to add a 18.03.60-0ubuntu2 changelog entry. the 18.03.60-0ubuntu1 is UNRELEASED, so it gets added to that one
<wxl> aw fooey ok. 
<wxl> i'll delete
<wxl> there ya go acheronuk 
<acheronuk> wxl: that looks the same to me?
<wxl> aw jeez i didn't commit did i :/
<wxl> ok NOW it's fixed
<acheronuk> wxl: ok. you are a ninja, can you merge that?
<wxl> yep
<acheronuk> *** simon is typing ***
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: For the future please say something like "update symbols from build logs" instead. It's a bit more clear.
<acheronuk> uh oh...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<wxl> um i forgot how XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Forgot how to what?
<acheronuk> @tsimonq2: indeed. I just couldn't be a*sed to split hairs again
<wxl> is it as simple as changing remote and pushing?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or just git push WHERE-TO-PUSH kubuntu_unstable
<wxl> that doesn't always work well if you took to long and need ot pull :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: git fetch REMOTE && git rebase REMOTE/kubuntu_unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That works most of the time
<wxl> the fetch worked but not the rebase
<wxl> the rebase says invalid upstream
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Exact command?
<wxl> git rebase kubuntu:messagelib/kubuntu_unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> When you did the git fetch wxl it should show you the references it now has that refer to that remote
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like origin/master
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In that format
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You catch my drift?
<wxl>  * branch            HEAD       -> FETCH_HEAD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK so maybe FETCH_HEAD/kubuntu_unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Idk, Google it ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or just use the tab key/RTFM
<wxl> jeez some help
<wxl> i'll just deal with it later i guess
<acheronuk> staring in a whole new dir, I would do:
<acheronuk> git clone kp:messagelib; cd messagelib; git checkout kubuntu_unstable; git remote add wxl lp:~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib/; git fetch wxl; git merge wxl/kubuntu_unstable; git push
<acheronuk> where is my kubuntu repo alias
<wxl> glad SOMEONE is helpful
<acheronuk> but I've not really tried the way around you are, as you are already in a modified working clone
<wxl> yep
<wxl> that's why i asked way up there but @tsimonq2 couldn't be bothered to give it any reasonable consideration :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm in class sneaking my phone under my desk. I can only do so much. XD
<wxl> you don't HAVE to respond you know? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #452: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/452/
<acheronuk> hi clivejo 
<clivejo_> how am I here?
<clivejo_> I turned off my bouncer
<acheronuk> magic
 * acheronuk shrugs
<clivejo_> how long has my other nick been here for?
<acheronuk> wxl: xenial builds will be borked, as they are mostly disabled anyway
<acheronuk> clivejo_: not a clue
<wxl> hm?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Shush. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo_, Hihihi
<acheronuk> and he left.....
<wxl> acheronuk: that hm was for you
<acheronuk> wxl: what about?
<wxl> xenial builds
<acheronuk> wxl: oh, I want to get rid of them from KCI completely, but the tooling tests need that series to exist, so can't at the moment
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i just didn't know why that was specifically directed at me
<wxl> perhaps because my i'm doing stuff again? :)
<acheronuk> wxl: because xenial builds still get triggered by a git push to packaging. hence the fail above
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i'm also sorry to say i've gotten into the habit of ignoring the bot
<acheronuk> but I have the nightly jobs for them turned off
<acheronuk> any other clivejo's want to leave?
<wxl> are there more? XD
<acheronuk> I'm starting to wonder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/214/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Max!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #453: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/453/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Study hall time, I can use my phone openly now ;P
<wxl> too late now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #55: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/55/
<ahoneybun> anyone know what's up with clive?
<wxl> i guess he doesn't use kubuntu anymore
<ahoneybun> I mean neither do I but I hang around
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, He left Kubuntu. He left the Kubuntu Developers team and everything.
<ahoneybun> I have seen the emails
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh wait, ahoneybun uses that weird named OS with like 500 exclamation points and 50 underscores...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<genii> H___U___R___D!!!!!   ? ;)
 * genii hides
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> LOL
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: nope I use Pop!_OS
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, That's what it is
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun> what about it?
<tsimonq2> "Oh wait, ahoneybun uses that weird named OS with like 500 exclamation points and 50 underscores... XD"
<ahoneybun> oh stop
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-02
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna take care of fixing this? https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/
<wxl> meeeeeebe
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, It's just a patch refresh I think :)
<valorie> I heard back from Clive
<valorie> sounds like he got really tired and frustrated and just *stopped*
<valorie> burnout is such a danger
<wxl> he said (to me)  he wasn't doing much besides kci anyways which is interesting
<wxl> and not using kubuntu
<wxl> i think he decided to spend his time on something else is all
<wxl> he was probably on his way out one way or another
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'll go over that with you later tonight
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok
<wxl> ok @tsimonq2 i'm ready for you
<tsimonq2> wxl: Try it
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's just refreshing the patch
<tsimonq2> wxl: Use the tools you already know
<tsimonq2> (get-kci-tarball etc.)
<tsimonq2> I need to sleep for like 12 hours.
<tsimonq2> Bai.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #638: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/638/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #31: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #231: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/231/
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning :-D
<sick_rimmit> I am very very impressed with Kubuntu 17.10 - Yesterday I installed it on my Work Laptop without a hitch. This morning I have just completed something much more complex
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #639: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/639/
<sick_rimmit> I've just re-installed my laptop, installing 17.10 amd64 over the old 16.10 i686 - I have 2 disks, one of which is the home partition with all my files and configurations in it
<sick_rimmit> I configured this to be mounted as /home via the installer, and also to use the 24Gb of SWAP that is on the SSD
<sick_rimmit> I've just logged back in, and am chatting this here on IRC from Kubuntu 17.10 amd64 with all my original configurations in place
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #232: STILL FAILING in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/32/
<sick_rimmit> Of course I have some app's missing, as I just need to re-install them
<sick_rimmit> What a superb distro
<sick_rimmit> Great Job
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: great to hear :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #640: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/640/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #233: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1938: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1938/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1938: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1938/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1938: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1938/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wxl[m]> How soon is the meeting?
<santa_> test
<santa_> hey, good morning everyone
<santa_> I have been busy this last few days but I think I can attend the meeting
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: don't think anyone set a time
<acheronuk> may end up being after cafe live I guess
<santa_> hi acheronuk
<santa_> nice to see you here
<acheronuk> santa_: you to
<santa_> "where" is the meeting suposed to happen?
<wxl[m]> Oh jeez well maybe I'll go back to bed then ☠️
<santa_> btw I need to eat something at some point
<santa_> my life's a mess haha
<acheronuk> I could do with sleep AND food
<wxl[m]> When does café live end?
<acheronuk> wxl[m]: scheduled yo be 21:00 - 23:00 UTC
<acheronuk> *to
<acheronuk> I could do with a few hrs snooze before!
<wxl[m]> 1432 now? That can't be right
<acheronuk> or we could just do the meeting a separate day
<acheronuk> yep, 14:33 here UK
<wxl[m]> Oh well plenty of time then!
<acheronuk> I mean in the uk, which is obviously on UTC this time of year
<acheronuk> 5/6 hrs to the cafe starts, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #12: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/10/
<santa_> that's great, so I can do my stuff this afternoon/evening
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #25: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #26: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #28: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #30: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #23: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #26: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #31: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #376: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #25: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #112: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #31: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #377: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwayland build #119: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwayland/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #26: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #32: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #27: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #15: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #33: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #26: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #25: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #14: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #19: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #29: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/33/
<wxl> aw rik you took my fun away (kwayland)
<wxl> did you have to do that manually?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #31: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #48: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/48/
<wxl> ^^ @acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #14: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/31/
<wxl> we're going out but someone ping me when/if we're doing this meeting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #32: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #23: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/27/
<acheronuk> wxl: one hunk just refreshed ok after 'quilt pop -f', the other I had to go in and re-edit the source file to re-make changes, then refresh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #30: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1939: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1939: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1939/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1939: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1939/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa @acheronuk Hey, wanna talk about workflow?
<santa_> hey
<santa_> yeah, ok
<tsimonq2> acheronuk?
<acheronuk> what about workflow?
<tsimonq2> Now that Clive is gone, it gave me a bit of a reality check
<tsimonq2> We need an easier way to collab on stuff
<tsimonq2> Or at least like a workflow that involves us putting info somewhere
<santa_> ok, so do you have any proposal?
<tsimonq2> So we have a KDE Phab
<tsimonq2> We might be able to start a workboard there
<acheronuk> we have a workboard
<santa_> taskboard
<tsimonq2> Sure, but that's for all of Kubuntu
<tsimonq2> I just think we need a better way to keep track of progress on stuff
<tsimonq2> Like we have KCI
<tsimonq2> And staging of things
<tsimonq2> etc.
<santa_> well, we could organize the staging
<tsimonq2> I think having all of that in one central page where all three of us just generally update it with our stuff, whatever the stuff may be, would help
<wxl[m]> Phab Manifest for packaging specifically
<wxl[m]> I think it supports sub boards
<tsimonq2> I can't even find our Phab...
<wxl[m]> Pebkac
<acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/project/view/214/
<tsimonq2> Aha, here we are
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: hm, don't think so
<acheronuk> going in BBB now, but I'll try to keep here as well
<wxl[m]> I'm afk so hard to look on phone
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_: Is this up-to-date? https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not unless mparillo has updated
<santa_> note that there's an automated page: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/version_status.html
<acheronuk> I forgot that. thx
<santa_> we could improve the automated page and drop the manually maintained page (if you want)
<acheronuk> I find that wiki table impossible to edit, so auto would be nice
<tsimonq2> It's possible
<acheronuk> even a spreadsheet somewhere would be easier
<acheronuk> not that I want that
<tsimonq2> Right
<valorie> would be cool to get that page linked from or possibly even displayed within the wiki
<tsimonq2> santa_: How often is this set to update? http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.40_bionic_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> tsimonq2: right now 15 minutes
<tsimonq2> santa_: ack
 * Sick_Rimmit Hello
<mparillo> I most recently updated the status page when I noted that Plasma 5.11.3 was starting to land in BB.
<mparillo> I most recently updated the status page when I noted that Plasma 5.11.4 was starting to land in BB.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-03
<valorie> thanks, mparillo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Manually triggering a nightly; queues look good and there's a large dep chain that's had some upstream commits
<tsimonq2> I'll be around for the next few hours to play vanguard should anything go awry.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: This will give you multiple symbols things to do ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1010: FIXED in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #989: FIXED in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #116: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #80: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #130: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #88: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #32: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #117: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #33: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #81: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #89: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #131: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #29: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #154: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #155: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #43: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, except everything is now going to time out because of scheduled publisher maintenance!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> do you no think?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Seems to be done now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> As I just purged it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes I did think, it would have been done either way, and if it wasn't it would have been the tail end of things
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *shrug* it's all good now I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there were still > 350 builds queued which would have collided with the maintenace, or been delayed to be going most of the day on retries
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, ...when did it get that slow? O_O
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 3 hours should have gone through more than 100 builds
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm sure it did. but triggereing at the moment usuaiily does ~ 700
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh. Regardless, I honestly did expect it to be done by now...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. Fair enough, but for the record, not a chance. Especially the day after all the framworks got a version bump in git :P So most of them get a new build
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #20: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #28: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/22/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: timeouts as I said ^^^ :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #91 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/26/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #91: ABORTED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #92 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: I'm doing a test staging of apps 17.11.90
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: only 1/2 done, so will finish later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: probably won't upload t the archive, but could maybe make an exception for the dozen or so things ported to KF5 if they run ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: reduce the amount of qt4 rdeps sooner rather than later ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa @tsimonq2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #92: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/92/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello developers when would you all like to gather round for a meeting in bigbluebutton to talk about and plan the new CI system
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I am available Monday Tuesday or Wednesday evenings from about 2100 UTC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1940: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1940: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1940/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1940: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1940/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit I can fit in with those
<acheronuk> not sure what time tsimonq2 get home from school in UTC?
<tsimonq2> Usually 9:30 PM to 10:00 PM UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> OK how about Tuesday evening, we'll meet in BBB at 21:30 UTC and start fleshing a plan out, OK ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wfm
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Of course we wil wait for you
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> If you can join us once you get home that would be perfect
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> maybe tuesday would be fine, but I can't promise
<tsimonq2> santa_: yo
<tsimonq2> santa_: Could you please create a graph that shows the dependency mix with Frameworks and Applications right now in the archive?
<tsimonq2> I know some Apps things are depwait on some Frameworks things etc.
<acheronuk> note on 17.08 konqueror test fail, just hoping for fix for: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386984
<ubottu> KDE bug 386984 in general "Konqueror 17.04.3 and above fail KonqHtmlTest rightClickClose autotest using Qt 5.9.2" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> but may lose patience and just patch out that test
<acheronuk> it seems mostly bogus now
<tsimonq2> ack
<santa_> tsimonq2: I tought about that in the past, maybe we could discuss that once I have my stuff completely restored?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Sure
<santa_> I'm working right now on that setup guide for the stuff I have in the server
<tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> (instead of just restoring a backup and update some things)
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/kraken/
<ricktimmis_> Nice name Kraken
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #5: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_milou build #3: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_milou/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #128: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #4: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #305: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #5: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #6: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #5: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #88: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #58: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #99: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #5: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #219: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #4: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #4: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #129: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2615: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2615: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2615: SUCCESS in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2615/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #5: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #6: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/151/
<ngraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T10130
<acheronuk> ngraham: thanks. don't let us forget that!
<ngraham> No problemo! :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2616: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2616: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2616/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2616: SUCCESS in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2616/
<acheronuk> sgclark: any idea? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clazy/1.4-1
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> frameworks 5.52 should all be migrated in disco very soon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully can do plasma 5.14 tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wAkzWLC1/file_11106.webp
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #5: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #5: FAILURE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kget build #4: FAILURE in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kget/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktorrent build #4: FAILURE in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktorrent/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #4: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #4: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #8: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2617: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2617: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2617/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2617: SUCCESS in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2617/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #5: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktorrent build #5: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktorrent/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #5: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kget build #5: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kget/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
<sgclark> acheronuk: hmm, no, but it looks like it is failing in debci as well.
<acheronuk> sgclark: since I pinged, pino did a new revision that faired a bit better! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clazy/1.4-2
<sgclark> yay!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/6/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncd7Sg9mbAY #1 = Single Click :D . . .just sayin
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> that's a good thing, annoyances are easy to fix.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> do you have a tlrd so I don't need to watch the video? at work right now and I would like to fix some stuff on plasma.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @tomazcanabrava, there is a list of all 7 in the description of the video
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @tomazcanabrava, my point is the single click annoyance that so many have is refused to be fixed by KDE because they like to make everything is cumbersome and annoying as possible. Kubuntu already fixed it. It's just funny to me now when I find complaints about it because I know it is just "yelling into the void"
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> here is the list for you though and others interested to see if they can be addressed in Kubuntu … 1. Single-click to open files and folders … 2. Unreadable Tooltips in GTK applications … 3. Smart windows placement. … 4. Qt scrolling is incredibly slow … 5. Places in Dolphin file manager are empty … 6. Task Switcher … 7. Restore Previous Session.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> @MichaelTunnell, Scrolling is slow?
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Wat.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> The 6 I understand, I always change the default
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> watch the video when you get a chance, there is a timestamp to the start of each annoyance in the description
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2618: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2618: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2618/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2618: SUCCESS in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2618/
<mamarley> acheronuk: How's it going with that missing symbols testing?
<acheronuk> mamarley: all was ok, so I deleted all build from the ninjas/plasma ppa
<mamarley> Great :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: what happened is that at some point halfway through building frameworks in the archive, some symbols started to go missing on architectures that were lagging on the builds. and when I did a test rebuild of that package in my PPA they went missing on the archictectures where a few hours before had been fine. hence I just did a whole frameworks test build in that ppa against whatever had changed in proposed to make sure I had 
<acheronuk> seen all the issues and would not get errors in future rebuilds or tests that rebuild the source
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #208 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #208: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #188: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #124: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #118: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #5: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #198: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #5: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #5: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #121: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #9: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #215: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #5: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #158: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #300: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #239: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #97: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #3: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #5: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #5: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #3: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #282: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #230: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #186: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #265: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #331: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #277: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #76: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #199: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #294: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/9/
 * mamarley kicks LP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #159: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #296: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/5/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-28
<valorie> hi folks, I had a person ask about touchpad settings being grayed out in Cosmic
<valorie> they are for me as well
<valorie> is this our settings? Plasma settings?
<ngraham> it's in Plasma, not Kubuntu
<ngraham> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387153
<ubottu> KDE bug 387153 in kcm "libinput-backend touchpad KCM only used on Wayland" [Major,Confirmed]
<valorie> thanks ngraham
<valorie> I asked them to comment
<ngraham> We had a GSoC student working on it but we had to fail him because he stopped working and didn't disclose an outside committment that made it hard for him to devote enough time to it, and after that he disappeared
<valorie> oh that sucks
<valorie> I hate losing students that way
<valorie> did you have me contact the kid?
<valorie> or rather, us admins
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #209 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #209: ABORTED in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/209/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.14.4 building in the main archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #156: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #295: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/295/
<valorie> that's awesome, @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2619: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2619: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2619: SUCCESS in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2619/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, now in -release!
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Cosmic n disco?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> disco
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> is it coming to the cosmic backports ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We have 5.14.3 in backports so far.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> is there plans for 5.14.4 in backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> (if not thats ok)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, for cosmic it is built. I just need to do some install testing and then should be good to go for backports ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk, thanks dude, if i ever met you in real life which is highly unlikely i would buy you a beer
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 🍺
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> You can donate to KDE lol or send him money for beer on a money platform. Maybe paypal?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @ahoneybun, i would but im poor
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> when i get slightly less poor ill donate $5 or something to kubuntu / kde
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> or both idk
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i once donated to the repo "getdeb" (i think last year) but then it disappeared a year later so hopefully kde doesnt disappear ; )
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ill probably donate to kde in a few days when i get more $$$
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> the question is, who is in need of more money? the entire kde project or kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> random kde issue and a fix: if you enable global menu in plasma then disable it after, your applications wont have menu bar anymore. so you need to type cd ~/.config and then sed -i -e 's/MenuBar=Disabled/MenuBar=Enabled/g' *rc
<ngraham> pizzadude: please submit using bugs.kde.org
<ngraham> Product: Plasmashell | Global Menu
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> its already reported
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385951
<ubottu> KDE bug 385951 in general "Some applications dont show menubar after disabling global menu again" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2620: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2620: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2620/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2620: SUCCESS in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2620/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @acheronuk is this safe to upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> (Photo, 443x332) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5rc39w7o/file_11141.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> The following packages will be REMOVED: …   libbreezecommon4-5 libbreezecommon5-5
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I dunno, is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> sarcasm - _ -
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> its the backports ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> why are those packages removed?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though there is a fix for the taskmanager coming soon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @pizzadude, debian decided to put the files in an existing package, so those packages are no longer needed
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i thought it was some important package related to breeze
<mparillo_> I upgraded the daily ISO I installed a week or two ago. First tried with Discover, but it just hung, so used apt full-upgrade -y from the konsole. Re-booted my VM, and no dead kittens. Briefly used Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, System Monitor, System Settings from both krunner and the kicker. kinfocenter now reports Plasma 5.14.4, FW 5.52, Qt 5.11.2. Thanks acheronuk
<mparillo_> BTW, I stretched the kinfocenter window and just noticed the copy to clipboard. Wow. How many times have I complained I cannot select text there.
<ngraham> > I stretched the kinfocenter window
<ngraham> Ugh, we need to fix the default size!
<ngraham> can you file a bug please?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #332: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/332/
<mparillo_> You mean that the default size shows scrollbars?
<ngraham> exactly
<ngraham> will try to fix later today once I escape from git hell
<mparillo_> I assume Kubuntu inherits that from KDE, so file it on BKO?
<ngraham> correct
<mparillo_> I think it is already reported: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364767
<ubottu> KDE bug 364767 in KInfoCenter Viewer "KInfocenter window needs to be resized to display all info at 1366x768 resolution after first launch" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ngraham> lovely, thanks
<ngraham> that always looked so amateurish; I'll fix it
<mparillo_> Thank you. I never really thought about it until I just realized it hides the Copy to Clipboard button. And, why can't it be klipboard? That would be k001.
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> K00L
<ngraham> that would just be kruel to our kommunity
<mparillo_> Yes, valorie has advised me to grow up when I wanted Kubuntu to ship (and rename) kalligra.
 * acheronuk wonders how big a patch we would need for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #137: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> @IrcsomeBot, just use sed and replace calligra with kalligra
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> also upgrade to kde 5.14.4 went good thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/8/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ubiquity is broken in daily
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #160: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #4: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #297: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/297/
<acheronuk> LP: #1805685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1805685 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "KDE front-end crashes on start up - ubiqity-dm and live session" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1805685
<ngraham> Fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=364767
<ubottu> KDE bug 364767 in KInfoCenter Viewer "KInfocenter window needs to be resized to display all info at 1366x768 resolution after first launch" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ngraham> It'll be in the next Plasma LTS release(5.12.8)  so no backporting will be required
<valorie> mparillo_: lol
<valorie> was I ever that rude?
<mparillo_> No, you were not rude, but you did say that names like konsole were a thing of the past.
<valorie> it's true, although there are still some holdouts
<valorie> lol
<valorie> falkon
<valorie> tht's a bit more subtle though
<mparillo_> I love konsole. Same number of letters, meaningful, yet branded.
<wxl> what's wrong with konsole??
<valorie> well, I use yakuake usually
<valorie> but yes, same thing
<valorie> I don't mind some of the older names
<valorie> but we don't have to bend ourselves into pretzels to name everything with a K
 * mamarley always thought the "K" names were Kool.
<wxl> oh i think it's fun
<wxl> i mean it's hard to write acrostics sometimes (at least ones that don't seem entirely trite) but it's a fun exericse
<wxl> despite the occassional pretzel bend
<valorie> pretzels and cheese, great snack
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> @valorie, falkon is totally valid, can be a german word
<valorie> well, I love it
<valorie> my go-to browser
<valorie> I've only used chrome like once every month or two
<acheronuk> ubiquity MP here: https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/359785
<valorie> that's quick work acheronuk!
<acheronuk> one commit, which already existed in another repo ;)
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> when the work is done, why redo?
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> To get rid of old code that’s hard to change
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Im trying to fix three things in konsole over 3 months
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> There’s 70 commits from me in konsole history just preparing code so I can do the changes I need
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> .-.
<valorie> that's the other side of it of course
<valorie> thanks for all that work, @tomazcanabrava
<ngraham> tomazcanabrava: are you getting close to being able to actually work on the features themselves?
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> @ngraham, Yes
<ngraham> awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2621: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2621: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2621: SUCCESS in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2621/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2622: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2622: SUCCESS in 1 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2622: SUCCESS in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/7/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_juk build #4: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_juk/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #129: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #128: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #106: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiten build #111: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiten/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #131: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #90: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #100: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #122: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bluedevil build #111: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bluedevil/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #103: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kproperty build #57: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kproperty/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #92: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #93: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #135: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-providers build #3: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-providers/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #99: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #76: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #84: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #119: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #139: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #106: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #105: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #152: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #106: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #6: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #101: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #107: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #138: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #48: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #92: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #84: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #88: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_minuet build #106: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_minuet/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #90: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #83: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #119: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #90: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #83: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #84: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #117: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #129: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #95: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #3: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #108: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #125: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #125: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #98: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #98: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksystemlog build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksystemlog/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #105: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #109: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kteatime build #114: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kteatime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #73: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #114: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #86: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #4: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #6: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #6: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #6: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #4: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #8: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #6: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #6: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #103: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #107: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass build #104: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksshaskpass/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings build #93: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdebugsettings/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #106: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #91: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdb build #4: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdb/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #205: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #107: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #83: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #49: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_juk build #107: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_juk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #100: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konqueror build #81: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konqueror/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #153: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #85: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #93: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #78: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #80: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #118: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-grub build #136: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-grub/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #88: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #85: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #75: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_svgpart build #88: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_svgpart/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #99: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_juk build #5: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_juk/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #106: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #90: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #94: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgamma5 build #130: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgamma5/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcharselect build #102: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcharselect/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #91: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #100: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kig build #108: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kig/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #99: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #94: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #84: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #126: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plymouth-kcm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_falkon build #123: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_falkon/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #102: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwrited build #139: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwrited/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #109: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #126: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_latte-dock build #101: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_latte-dock/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #7: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #120: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #7: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #81: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreport build #3: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #119: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #133: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #159: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #102: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #301: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #189: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #216: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #74: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_minuet build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_minuet/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #199: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #189: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #110: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #107: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #216: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksystemlog build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksystemlog/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kteatime build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kteatime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdialog build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdialog/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kinfocenter build #120: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kinfocenter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #218: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #70: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #5: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #6: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #200: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kproperty build #58: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kproperty/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreport build #3: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreport/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #87: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkcompactdisc/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #88: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #204: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdb build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #8: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #5: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #240: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #122: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kexi build #4: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kexi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #3: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #290: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #117: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #283: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #6: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #173: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #135: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #275: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #196: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #231: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #187: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #266: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #200: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #139: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #121: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #278: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #240: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreport build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #108: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreport build #4: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #103: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #5: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #87: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #105: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #219: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #238: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdb build #6: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #5: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #494: FAILURE in 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #495: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #5: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #496: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #190: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/190/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #214: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #163: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2623: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2623: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2623/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2623: SUCCESS in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2623/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good afternnon
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk any reason why you didn't use the merge tooling to do the breeze merge?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, not really :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Apart from that machine still having the 2.2 ka that is, and me deciding not to try with that.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Some problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I just wanted know if you had some issue with it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 2.2 branch should be ok to use the merge script, that's the stable version
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, nope :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #164: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #215: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #201: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #241: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #217: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #302: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/76/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #124: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #160: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #202: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #165: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #202: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #303: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #8: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #7: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #90: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #203: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #291: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #9: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #113: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2624: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2624: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2624/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2624: SUCCESS in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2624/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #139: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #162: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #334: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #299: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #239: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdb build #7: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #6: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #88: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #6: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #220: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #491: FAILURE in 5.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #240: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdb build #107: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdb/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdb build #89: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdb/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdb build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #221: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2625: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2625: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2625: SUCCESS in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #492: STILL FAILING in 4.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #493: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreport build #104: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #207: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreport build #5: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreport build #109: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreport/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreport build #5: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #191: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/191/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk do you mind if I start with fw 5.53?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> good evening everyone btw
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, not at all
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> uploading, will check the results and push to git tomorrow
<valorie> lovely, @Santa!
<valorie> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-02
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #278: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #114: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krita build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #215: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #203: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #7: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #6: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #7: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/281/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2626: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2626: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2626: SUCCESS in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2626/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-December/004647.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #210 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #210: ABORTED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #90: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/90/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-25
<valorie> trying to help a user in #kubuntu with driver-manager
<valorie> testing it -- doesn
<valorie> t work for me anymore either
<valorie> "collecting info about your system for well over an hour
<valorie> what's the packagename?
<valorie> it isn't driver-manager
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> we might have to drop the driver manager. no-one has touched the code since before 2016, and no-one knows it now
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> software-properties-qt has a working drivers tab
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> libkf5akonadicore-bin <— being replace with what package as it no longer required?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @myfenris, The executable that was in that got moved to the main akonadi-server package
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> https://phabricator.kde.org/T12170 … Disable Splash Screen in Kubuntu by Default
<valorie> RikMills: I'm fine with driver-manager disappearing if we have something that works
<valorie> it's never worked well even when it was still limping
<genii> Is that the component which scans hardware then recommends proprietary drivers available?
<valorie> it recommends some drivers it thinks best, whether free or prop. 
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-ermine.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> valorie: it works last time I had the OS installed. We can use the Ubuntu one though that will pull in Ubuntu Software/GNOME Software.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @ahoneybun, Nope. It's built into software-properties-qt now, as lubuntu wanted a pure Qt one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah that's better for us for sure. Can we switch to that? I don't think anyone is working on the Driver Manager right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah. It just wouldn't be as convenient as a a built in systemsettings KCM, but better than a broken one!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Would also need to make it show up as a menu item somehow, where the menu launches it with the driver tab active.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That can be done
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think you just need a .desktop file for that. But not sure about having a KCM.
<valorie> huh, dedoimedo snarking again
<valorie> at least he gave us 8/10
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think it was a decent review though he is a bit of an odd one.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-27
<vip> moin
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> Why does Plasma have a default of letting games turn off compositing?
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-28
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-29
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-30
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-01
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
